# Rate the Avatar above You.



## Kami (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello! 

So I know there's another game out there like this but it hasn't been bumped since 2011 so I'm just reviving an old thread!  Anyways, title says it all. Rate the avvy above you on a scale of 1-10. You can even add a little comment for 'em! 

If you still don't understand, here's a small scenario in the spoiler.



Spoiler



Bob











 Rate my avatar! 
Join Date: n/a 
Posts: n/a                 
Bells: n/a                    
______________________________________________________________________________________________

Suzy










 8/10 I love Animal Crossing <3
Join Date: n/a 
Posts: n/a                  
Bells: n/a


----------



## monkey905332 (Mar 4, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Julie (Mar 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Tide of Wonders (Mar 13, 2012)

10/10. 
I like how pretty it is.


----------



## MasterC (Mar 13, 2012)

8/10 Not understanding what it really is, but I like it.


----------



## Tide of Wonders (Mar 13, 2012)

8/10
It's the main character of Journey!


----------



## Keenan (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 13, 2012)

7\10


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 13, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Tide of Wonders (Mar 13, 2012)

9/10


KeenanACCF said:


>




I just keep forgetting to put one up. I soon will have one...


----------



## Maarten707 (Mar 14, 2012)

The avatar above me? I rate it as a 7!


----------



## Yokie (Mar 14, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Keenan (Mar 14, 2012)

What is with the lack of signatures?


----------



## Yokie (Mar 15, 2012)

I still have an avatar you know.

4/10


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 15, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Julie (Mar 15, 2012)

4/10


----------



## PoxyLemon (Mar 16, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Julie (Mar 16, 2012)

5/10


----------



## monkey905332 (Mar 17, 2012)

6/10


----------



## violetneko (May 25, 2012)

7/10


----------



## monkey905332 (May 25, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Jake (May 25, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Caius (May 25, 2012)

1/10
























Started playing pokemon again. Quest to destroy all bidoof.


----------



## Jake (May 25, 2012)

3.5/10


----------



## toshiwoshi (May 25, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Caius (May 25, 2012)

9/10

Colorful.


----------



## Tide of Wonders (May 25, 2012)

7/10 

That guy looks like spiderman...


----------



## Jake (May 25, 2012)

6/10


ehhh


----------



## monkey905332 (May 26, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Crazyredd35 (May 31, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Jake (May 31, 2012)

4.5/10


----------



## Ryan (May 31, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Jake (Jun 1, 2012)

2/10


----------



## SockHead (Jun 1, 2012)

5/10 bidoof sucks


----------



## BlueBear (Jun 1, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Ryan (Jun 1, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Jake (Jun 1, 2012)

1/10


----------



## Choco (Jun 2, 2012)

*Bidoof's Avatar: 7/10! *


----------



## Jake (Jun 2, 2012)

6/10


----------



## BlueBear (Jun 3, 2012)

10/10

I love Bidoof!!


----------



## Jake (Jun 3, 2012)

7/10

(bluebear smexy)


----------



## Lorrie (Jun 4, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Phil (Jun 4, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2012)

6.5/10


----------



## Pinku (Jun 4, 2012)

8/10 
Pokemon! ^_^


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2012)

6.75/10


----------



## Pinku (Jun 5, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> 6.75/10



:/ 
can I have some feedback to make it better at least ?


----------



## Jake (Jun 5, 2012)

Pinku said:


> :/
> can I have some feedback to make it better at least ?


1) it's pixy
2) why do you care what i think of your avatar, i'm one person.

/continue the game


----------



## Static (Jun 5, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Jake (Jun 5, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Red (Jun 5, 2012)

12/10


----------



## Rover AC (Jun 5, 2012)

Red said:


> 12/10


Don't be a kiss ass now. But I gotta admit, it is a good avatar.

6/10


----------



## SockHead (Jun 5, 2012)

6/10 kinda boring but hey its rover


----------



## Jake (Jun 6, 2012)

10/10
(only because i want your pants)


----------



## Rover AC (Jun 6, 2012)

SockHead said:


> 6/10 kinda boring but hey its rover



Whoa whoa whoa, Rover is not boring! XD

10/10


----------



## AVGanondorf (Jun 7, 2012)

10/10 because it's Rover.


----------



## Ryusaki (Jun 7, 2012)

10/10 'Cause I like good graphics...


----------



## Jake (Jun 8, 2012)

8/10

'cause its asian


----------



## Cloud (Jun 8, 2012)

9/10 because i'm quite a fan of the Pokemon Bidoof


----------



## SockHead (Jun 8, 2012)

8/10


----------



## AVGanondorf (Jun 8, 2012)

10/10 because I love that Pokemon!


----------



## Jake (Jun 8, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Wolfos (Jun 9, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Rover AC (Jun 9, 2012)

I've rated you already... my opinion hasn't changed


----------



## Wolfos (Jun 9, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Rover AC (Jun 9, 2012)

9/10 consistent with signature


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Jun 9, 2012)

8/10 I like rover


----------



## Rover AC (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm...wanted? Weird...

10/10 cause' Brewster will harm your puppy and won't say sorry...


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2012)

3/10


----------



## Callie (Jun 10, 2012)

6.7/10


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2012)

10/10

cause yo callie


----------



## AVGanondorf (Jun 10, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2012)

7.5/10


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 16, 2012)

8.5/10


----------



## Cherrypie (Jun 16, 2012)

8.5/10


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2012)

6.75/10


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 17, 2012)

8/10
Whats with all the decimal points >_< Lol.


----------



## Jake (Jun 17, 2012)

4/10


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 17, 2012)

4  I made this myself ;~;
Still 8/10.


----------



## Cloud (Jun 17, 2012)

8/10, its CUTE


----------



## froggy (Jun 17, 2012)

8/10! It's a good picture!


----------



## monkey905332 (Jun 17, 2012)

2/10  Eh.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 17, 2012)

5/10.
Its cute but I dont really like it :/ Sorry ^_^'


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2012)

4/10


----------



## Tsutarja (Jun 24, 2012)

8/10 I love it, it obviously matches you, but it's a little plain TBH.


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2012)

5/10


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 25, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> 5/10



8/10 because bidoof is so much cooler than patrat.


----------



## zantrul (Jun 25, 2012)

9/10 ****ing quilava nuff said


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 25, 2012)

9/10 link being floated away by kirby. _nuff said._


----------



## easpa (Jun 25, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Tsutarja (Jun 25, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Cloud (Jun 25, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 25, 2012)

7/10


----------



## SockHead (Jun 25, 2012)

1/10


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 25, 2012)

jerk/10


----------



## Justin (Jun 25, 2012)

nsider/10


----------



## Keenan (Jun 25, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 25, 2012)

Flashy. 9/10


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2012)

6/10


----------



## broadwaythecat (Aug 6, 2012)

4/10 i dont know what it is


----------



## Jake (Aug 6, 2012)

1/10


i have no idea what it is


----------



## broadwaythecat (Aug 9, 2012)

5/10 now i know what your avatar is.       
p.s. my avatar is a dinosaur!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 9, 2012)

9/10 for having passion for the old times and dinosaurs


----------



## Jake (Aug 10, 2012)

3/10


----------



## Choco (Aug 14, 2012)

*I'll give you 7/10! *


----------



## Jake (Aug 14, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Choco (Aug 14, 2012)

*Bidoof, maybe you should also give the other members a chance to rate, because the game gets a bit monotonous if you're the only one that reacts all the time!  *


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 14, 2012)

One point is added as I agree with your previous statement. And the final tally is... 1/10. 

Joke, 7/10


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 14, 2012)

7/10 if not drawn, and 10/10 if its drawn by you


----------



## Jake (Aug 15, 2012)

5.5/10


----------



## Gwoop (Aug 15, 2012)

10/10 because Bidoof is best Pok?mon.


----------



## Jake (Aug 15, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Chimera (Aug 15, 2012)

6.769 cuz it's bidoof. Painfully average.


----------



## Jake (Aug 16, 2012)

6.768 cuz you don't meet the average requirements like bidoof


----------



## RANDOM OSTRICH (Aug 16, 2012)

0.0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010/10


----------



## Choco (Aug 16, 2012)

*Lol, you don't have an avatar! 0/10! *


----------



## toshiwoshi (Aug 16, 2012)

6/10 i like the colour


----------



## Chimera (Aug 16, 2012)

7/10 I should say...kawaii


----------



## Jake (Aug 17, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 20, 2012)

5/10 meh Pokemon imo


----------



## Jake (Aug 20, 2012)

1/10 because i am rasist.


----------



## Mino (Aug 20, 2012)

1/5

Yeah, that's about right.


----------



## Justin (Aug 20, 2012)

5/5

Long live Bell Tree Smith


----------



## Eilis (Aug 21, 2012)

hmmm 2/10 not somthing i would use but it's ok


----------



## merinda! (Aug 22, 2012)

10/10
only because i love rosie
♥


----------



## Jake (Aug 22, 2012)

8/10 coz bunnie cutee


----------



## TrainerRosie (Aug 25, 2012)

10/10
I love Bidoof!


----------



## Jake (Aug 25, 2012)

3/10


----------



## ectoTricycle (Sep 3, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 3, 2012)

0/10


----------



## ectoTricycle (Sep 6, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Trundle (Sep 6, 2012)

a hippopotamus out of 14


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 6, 2012)

14/76


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 6, 2012)

Pretty creative, 13/20


----------



## Jake (Sep 7, 2012)

343/87654


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 7, 2012)

7/10 (my generous rate )


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 7, 2012)

60/100


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 7, 2012)

25/50


----------



## Cloud (Sep 7, 2012)

89/100


----------



## SockHead (Sep 7, 2012)

3 stars


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 7, 2012)

2 thumbs up


----------



## Julia AC (Sep 7, 2012)

5 stars


----------



## DuckyDanique (Sep 7, 2012)

4/7 asses.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 7, 2012)

1 Partridge in a Pear Tree


----------



## Jake (Sep 7, 2012)

2 ****s given


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 9, 2012)

9/50


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 9, 2012)

125/ 150 HP


----------



## Kip (Sep 9, 2012)

*6/10* Not much to see but i do like it!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 9, 2012)

24/66 Moons of Jupiter


----------



## Chinchilla (Sep 11, 2012)

7/10 It's amusing.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 11, 2012)

3/10


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 11, 2012)

Chinchilla said:


> 7/10 It's amusing.


It's not even my final form. something out of a number


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 13, 2012)

39/100


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 13, 2012)

48 states out of 50


----------



## Jake (Sep 14, 2012)

1/10 would not bang


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 14, 2012)

78/100


----------



## Chinchilla (Sep 14, 2012)

4/10 Too many people use their character for an avatar & they usually even aren't that good looking.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 21, 2012)

donkey zebra/out of five

and the avatar

meh tier blonde/out of five


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 21, 2012)

freerice out of .gov


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 16, 2012)

9/10 ♥ ♪


----------



## Beanoz4 (Oct 16, 2012)

7.5/10


----------



## deadendking (Oct 16, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 16, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 28, 2012)

9/10


----------



## SockHead (Oct 29, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Trundle (Oct 29, 2012)

anime/10


----------



## Elijo (Oct 30, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 30, 2012)

7/10

It's nice and personalized too.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks, that really makes me happy.
9/10 for originality and awesomeness.


----------



## Feraligator (Nov 1, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Nightray (Nov 1, 2012)

9/10 cute


----------



## Feraligator (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you! I drew it myself.

9/10 Funny


----------



## Elijo (Nov 3, 2012)

8.5/10


----------



## Cherrypie (Nov 7, 2012)

i <3 it.... sooooo.......... 5 rubber duckies!


----------



## Elijo (Nov 7, 2012)

Awesome! 8/10 Kittens for you!


----------



## Nightray (Nov 9, 2012)

eleventeen/10

itz scrumdiddlyumptious


----------



## Elijo (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks, I didn't make it though. I found it on internet for a personality quiz. Apparently that picture represents Smart & Beautiful. 9/10 I love pizza too!


----------



## Cherrypie (Nov 12, 2012)

I rate you... 438 sponge cakes.


----------



## AmenFashion (Nov 13, 2012)

8/10

Super cute!


----------



## Elijo (Nov 13, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Toeto (Nov 13, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 13, 2012)

8/10

A chain perhaps? Hm?


----------



## Elijo (Nov 13, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 13, 2012)

4/10


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 13, 2012)

9.5/10


----------



## Elijo (Nov 14, 2012)

8.5/10


----------



## AmenFashion (Nov 14, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 14, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Elijo (Nov 14, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Ash (Nov 18, 2012)

8/10. I like it even if I don't know where it comes from!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 18, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 18, 2012)

10/10
I get what you're representing: the struggle of the common woman to break free of the stereotypical labels that people place upon her.


----------



## crystal_skull (Nov 18, 2012)

8/10 becuase he looks like hes on a mission lol.

You can rate my signature rather than my avatar if you want since its just a picture of me.


----------



## Numner (Nov 18, 2012)

7/10. But you'll never know which mwuhahaha


----------



## Elijo (Nov 18, 2012)

9/10 Adventure time!


----------



## Nightray (Nov 20, 2012)

11/10 x)


----------



## Elijo (Nov 21, 2012)

8/10 Pizza is totally awesome. X3


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 24, 2012)

10/10
Stop being so perfect XD


----------



## Elijo (Nov 24, 2012)

8/10 But I'm not perfect. XD


----------



## AmenFashion (Nov 29, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Elijo (Nov 30, 2012)

8/10 Pretty avatar.


----------



## Jinx (Dec 7, 2012)

7/10

Rocks = geology, which is interesting, but not completely enthralling.


----------



## Elijo (Dec 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Feraligator (Dec 18, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Sora (Dec 18, 2012)

25960783749/578392038402


----------



## Feraligator (Dec 19, 2012)

5/10.


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 19, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Wrathie83 (Dec 19, 2012)

10/10 too cute for words ^_^.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 19, 2012)

Sora said:


> 25960783749/578392038402



I did the math. That translates to roughly 4/10.

7/10. Not my cup of tea, but still nice.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 19, 2012)

10/10

Your amazing. Loz MM is my favorite. Marry me?


----------



## Elijo (Dec 19, 2012)

9/10 So cute! I like that the avatar is hand drawn.


----------



## Awesomness (Jul 22, 2013)

5/10 no offense but i dont like dark


----------



## Byngo (Jul 22, 2013)

7/10

I don't know what it is, but it's unique. ^^'


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 22, 2013)

cute 9/10


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 22, 2013)

8/10

That's my favorite pig resident.


----------



## Awesomness (Jul 22, 2013)

10/10 Mr. Chicken. oh it's a new pokemon


----------



## MadCake (Jul 23, 2013)

9/10.
Dat Sword scarf.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 23, 2013)

8/10 - I don't know whether its creepy or cute


----------



## PikaSweet (Jul 23, 2013)

10/10 its soo cute


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 23, 2013)

11/10

Pikachu. C'mon. Pikachu.

PIKACHU! 

And he looks so cute it's killing me.


----------



## Marceline (Jul 23, 2013)

10/10

Bulbasaur. C'mon. Bulbasaur.

BULBASAUR!

Cute pokemon, small, and moves. ; v ;


----------



## Puffy (Jul 23, 2013)

10/10 
IT'S FROM THE  SWIMMING ANIME GOSH


----------



## oath2order (Jul 23, 2013)

**** what was that called?

8/10


----------



## Marceline (Jul 23, 2013)

100000000/10
Your avatar screams death to me ... C':


----------



## SecondSider (Jul 23, 2013)

9.99999999999999999/10


----------



## Elijo (Jul 24, 2013)

8/10 Sup dude. :3


----------



## Marceline (Jul 25, 2013)

9/10 C:


----------



## TsukiCDS (Jul 25, 2013)

12/10 would watch again


----------



## StiX (Jul 25, 2013)

9/10 because of reasons!


----------



## Puffy (Jul 25, 2013)

10/10
do u know how swag u r


----------



## burnside (Jul 25, 2013)

9/10 Isabelle is so cute!


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 25, 2013)

cyrus is a bad butt i luv him 10/10


----------



## Solar (Jul 25, 2013)

9/10

That pig has swag.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Jul 25, 2013)

Precure. I'm up for that! 9/10


----------



## Solar (Jul 25, 2013)

OMG YAY SOMEONE WHO KNOWS PRECURE!!

10/10

I love dat horse! Go Roscoe!


----------



## Marceline (Jul 26, 2013)

Pretty girl *-* I'm guessing from Precure like stated above  10/10


----------



## Puffy (Jul 26, 2013)

10/10
free pls


----------



## Marceline (Jul 26, 2013)

10/10 

ermagerdd it is so kawaaiis.


----------



## Solar (Jul 26, 2013)

YAY SOMEONE ELSE WHO KNOWS PRECURE 

10/10

so much drama.


----------



## matt (Jul 26, 2013)

unrealistic


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 26, 2013)

unoriginal.


----------



## matt (Jul 26, 2013)

the teeth don't have gaps. This could be a sign of plaque in between the teeth. I suggest get a photo with separate teeth


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 26, 2013)

Kay.


----------



## matt (Jul 26, 2013)

gums appear rather inflamed especially at bottom...


----------



## Niya (Jul 26, 2013)

3/10 it's quite boring, but it's a nice tree.

I know the judging is coming for mineasdfghjkl


----------



## matt (Jul 26, 2013)

its rude to point!


----------



## Alijasp (Jul 26, 2013)

9/10 
makes me think of a ACNL version of the Tree of Life


----------



## Solar (Jul 26, 2013)

8/10

lol snorlax


----------



## Elijo (Jul 26, 2013)

8/10 Cute.


----------



## Puffy (Jul 26, 2013)

9/10
Looks cool uvu


----------



## Yokie (Jul 26, 2013)

5/10

SO MUCH KAWAIIIIIIII


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 26, 2013)

6//10


----------



## Elijo (Jul 26, 2013)

8.5/10
One Piece!


----------



## Solar (Jul 26, 2013)

7/10

Quite mysterious!


----------



## Serri (Jul 27, 2013)

9/10 ;p


----------



## Marceline (Jul 27, 2013)

10/10

I DON'T KNOW WHO SHE IS BUT SHE IS BEAUTIFUL. Dat hair


----------



## Elijo (Jul 27, 2013)

9/10 It's animated, and it shows two HOT guys!


----------



## Serri (Jul 27, 2013)

That's that new swim anime, they're all so hot on it...ughh 11/10 

and kuma...10/10...just cuz ur kuma ;D


----------



## Umaril (Jul 28, 2013)

7/10 Don't really like pink hair, but she's cute.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 29, 2013)

5/10. Looks good but too dark.


----------



## Jessa (Jul 30, 2013)

8/10 Cute picture! Looks like a underwater effect.


----------



## Elijo (Jul 30, 2013)

8/10 Because you are brave enough to show your face.


----------



## Lotte (Jul 30, 2013)

3/10


----------



## Elijo (Jul 30, 2013)

2/10 because you made Kuma sad.

9/10


----------



## StarryACNL (Jul 30, 2013)

6/10


----------



## talisheo (Jul 30, 2013)

7.645/10


----------



## Niya (Jul 30, 2013)

10/10

...I love Vulpix..


----------



## Doubleuman (Jul 30, 2013)

7/10 don't really like 1D but whatever yo


(it is a Pok?mon; Cobalion)


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 30, 2013)

8/10

Idk if it's a Pokemon but it looks like one.


----------



## Elijo (Jul 30, 2013)

It's looks like a Pokemon.

8.5/10


----------



## WeiMoote (Jul 30, 2013)

8/10

It's cute.


----------



## Marceline (Jul 30, 2013)

9/10
Yey science!~ xD


----------



## Skyhawk (Jul 30, 2013)

It is really good to have such topic.
I like it very much and want to be a part of it but do not have a better one so decide to take part by commenting my views on it.
 Keep it up to have ever best.


----------



## Jessa (Jul 30, 2013)

..


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 30, 2013)

cute.

9/10 ^


----------



## Byngo (Jul 30, 2013)

9/10.

I like it! What's your avatar from? (I assume an anime?)


----------



## keybug55 (Jul 30, 2013)

9/10 Domo is cute ^^ When I was little I thought he was the "poop monster" xD


----------



## StiX (Jul 30, 2013)

8/10 ! love Avatar!


----------



## Littlemyuu (Aug 1, 2013)

I like it! 10/10! ( CLAPTRAP IS CUUTTEEEE!!)


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Aug 1, 2013)

7.5 out of 10

Stitches is one of my favorite villagers, but he's not really up there on my list. The drawing looks like it was very simple to draw, so meh...


----------



## pogo4545 (Aug 1, 2013)

8/10 Matches the theme and is a sweet photo! The text is meh though. Try a different font .


----------



## Littlemyuu (Aug 1, 2013)

10/10  KITTY!


----------



## Lotte (Aug 2, 2013)

5/10

The eyes scare me ;w;


----------



## Puffy (Aug 2, 2013)

10/10
Pretty anime girl (◑‿◐)


----------



## Ami (Aug 3, 2013)

10/10 Isabelle!


----------



## Marceline (Aug 6, 2013)

10/10 very cute ; u ;


----------



## AVGanondorf (Aug 14, 2013)

Cute avatar!  10/10


----------



## Marceline (Aug 14, 2013)

10/10
If that's you, awesome hair!


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 14, 2013)

10/10, it?s so cute >.<


----------



## AVGanondorf (Aug 14, 2013)

Marceline said:


> 10/10
> If that's you, awesome hair!



It is me!  Thanks, Marceline!


----------



## Marceline (Aug 16, 2013)

You're welcome! C:


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 18, 2013)

8/10!


----------



## beebs (Aug 18, 2013)

8/10 Love pokemon!


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 18, 2013)

9/10 so cute!!


----------



## Leanne (Aug 18, 2013)

8/10 I like the interesting animation ^^


----------



## Marceline (Aug 18, 2013)

9/10
Its a cute girl c:


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 18, 2013)

8/10 i like that it is in gif form. pretty cute.


----------



## Mya (Aug 18, 2013)

7/10 very scary ;n;


----------



## ZeroMetroid (Aug 19, 2013)

ZOMG PIKACHU 10000/10

:3


----------



## Mayor Puffy (Aug 19, 2013)

8/10 cause Samus looks too cute. She ought to be cooler. Perhaps I like Samus better in her normal gear.


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 19, 2013)

6/10

Red and black eyes are kinda creepy. Reminds me of a nightmare I had...


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 19, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> 6/10
> 
> Red and black eyes are kinda creepy. Reminds me of a nightmare I had...



8/10
If just it was Cyndaquil xD


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

10/10 mysterious face


----------



## Touko (Aug 20, 2013)

5/10
I'm not really into cards but pretty interesting avatar :3


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 20, 2013)

7/10
I know (okay, I think) it's Dangan Ronpa, but that's it.


----------



## Redlatios (Aug 20, 2013)

8/10, i like it c:


----------



## MaleficStar (Aug 20, 2013)

9/10 Dancing bean? =3


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 21, 2013)

7/10 because I can't really tell what it is D:


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 21, 2013)

7/10
would not-
I mean
I like Yoshi and  I like Brawl, :3


----------



## radical6 (Aug 21, 2013)

6/10
cool fish


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 21, 2013)

9/10, cute! It's just a tad light.


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 21, 2013)

8/10 dat philosophy.

(6/10.  That gave me bad feels)


----------



## Princess Bubblegum (Aug 21, 2013)

7/10. Umm yes an abstract looking fish with paintbrush in mouth?


----------



## radical6 (Aug 21, 2013)

8/10 cute


----------



## Marceline (Aug 21, 2013)

9/10 Cute!

is ma avatar kawaii or what


----------



## ChibiSylph (Aug 21, 2013)

5/10 kinda creeps me out o.o


----------



## PinkWater (Aug 21, 2013)

4/10
Sorry, I can't really tell what's going on here... ^^


----------



## Marceline (Aug 21, 2013)

5??!! 5/10??!! WHAT IS THIS. 

My avatar deserves 10, so much skillz bro D:

Its not creepy its fabulous


----------



## ChibiSylph (Aug 21, 2013)

It stares at me with its soulless eyes :I


----------



## Bones (Aug 21, 2013)

Nice, though it kind of bugs me that it's not perfectly square.

6/10


----------



## oath2order (Aug 22, 2013)

5/10 not sure what it is why do you have horns why


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 22, 2013)

3/10
;-; kinda creepy 
{Sorreh}


----------



## radical6 (Aug 23, 2013)

9/10 i love maple!! shes adorable ah. and flower crowns are pretty


----------



## oath2order (Aug 23, 2013)

7/10 it's okay


----------



## Marceline (Aug 23, 2013)

9/10 Its creepy but so cool and weird at the same time? I like it xD


----------



## Touko (Aug 23, 2013)

0/10 You look at me, then blush and look away, am I ugly or something? D: jkjk 9/10 c: so...blue xD


----------



## Seravee (Aug 23, 2013)

8/10 - cute but kinda creepy


----------



## Sondos (Aug 23, 2013)

10/10!
Wow! really awesome!
You made it?


----------



## dollydaydream (Aug 23, 2013)

8/10 I want her hair.


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 23, 2013)

4/10 It is pretty cute


----------



## Sondos (Aug 23, 2013)

8/10.
i really like it.


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 23, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 23, 2013)

11/10
AHHHH love hamlet :3


----------



## easpa (Aug 23, 2013)

9/10
Maple's one of my favourite villagers... even though I've never had her e.o


----------



## link.windwaker (Aug 23, 2013)

7/10


----------



## dollydaydream (Aug 23, 2013)

5/10, Link scares me. ._.


----------



## link.windwaker (Aug 23, 2013)

:[ im sorry 

9/10 kittens!


----------



## Sondos (Aug 23, 2013)

8/10.
It is plain but...I really like link!


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 23, 2013)

10/10
Anime <3
Kinda reminds me of chi from chobits :3


----------



## Touko (Aug 23, 2013)

10/10
Maple + some flowers = cute :3


----------



## Sazie (Aug 23, 2013)

8/10

Creepy but it's cause it's pink xD
Although it's still cute


----------



## locker (Aug 23, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Touko (Aug 23, 2013)

7/10 
Pokemon! But not my favorite one c:


----------



## radical6 (Aug 24, 2013)

8/10
i love junko
though your icon is kinda a spoiler but whatever


----------



## Thunder (Aug 24, 2013)

8/10

Chiaki's a rad character


----------



## Puffy (Aug 24, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Marceline (Aug 24, 2013)

9/10
Cute little Isabelle c:


----------



## Touko (Aug 24, 2013)

Bah I can never stick to one avatar, back to my lil Genocider <3
9/10


----------



## Wonderland (Aug 24, 2013)

7/10

That's really creepy lol though in a way it's funny


----------



## Mao (Aug 24, 2013)

7/10 ^_^


----------



## Sondos (Aug 24, 2013)

9/10.


----------



## Marceline (Aug 24, 2013)

7/10
Its cute, but I see that image EVERYWHERE. xP


----------



## Wonderland (Aug 24, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Ami (Aug 24, 2013)

9/10 is that Clannad


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 24, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Wonderland (Aug 24, 2013)

9/10

Yeah it is


----------



## radical6 (Aug 25, 2013)

5/10 
ive never watched clannad so i have no idea what that is


----------



## Wonderland (Aug 25, 2013)

8/10


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Aug 25, 2013)

7/10

I really don't get what that is, but it is still cute.


----------



## Touko (Aug 25, 2013)

3/10

I absolutely hate the Anteater species but I had Antonio before so guess he was okay...
but I still hate him lol.


----------



## Wonderland (Aug 25, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Marceline (Aug 25, 2013)

9/10
Cute animation x3


----------



## dollydaydream (Aug 25, 2013)

7/10 pretty cute :3 
Ur siggy is awesome though, my name is earl


----------



## Sabbyy (Aug 25, 2013)

7/10, kitties are cute, but I see that picture around a lot. D:


----------



## Thunder (Aug 25, 2013)

7/10 so sparkly


----------



## radical6 (Aug 25, 2013)

8/10
i love peko


----------



## Wonderland (Aug 26, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Elijo (Aug 27, 2013)

9/10 Adorable animation.


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 28, 2013)

8/10
BooooooooooOOOOOoooooOOOooOoOOOOOB!


----------



## Mao (Aug 28, 2013)

9/10 ^_^


----------



## matt (Aug 28, 2013)

er, a piece of art. Top quality


----------



## Mao (Aug 28, 2013)

matt said:


> er, a piece of art. Top quality



I didn't draw it... XD


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 28, 2013)

9/10, it looks good.  :3
(Yay Mitzi)


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 28, 2013)

8/10


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 29, 2013)

10/10


----------



## ChibiSylph (Aug 29, 2013)

9/10
cute!


----------



## Touko (Aug 29, 2013)

8/10


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 29, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Sondos (Aug 29, 2013)

10/10.
I like yours.


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 29, 2013)

9/10 I like yours too.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 29, 2013)

10/10


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 30, 2013)

9/10
I like it.  Nice and simple.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 30, 2013)

7/10 cute!!


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 30, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Wonderland (Aug 30, 2013)

8/10


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 30, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 2, 2013)

I have an avatar now! I can play!  Btw. 7/10


----------



## radical6 (Sep 2, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Mao (Sep 2, 2013)

9/10 You remind me of one my friends o.o


----------



## mayorbrett (Sep 2, 2013)

9/10 everyone loves cats


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 2, 2013)

8/10 That makes me smile too.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 2, 2013)

Paperboy012305 said:


> 8/10 That makes me smile too.



8/10 Your avatar is cute ^3^


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 2, 2013)

9/10 That's so silly  And ty.  BTW my avatar is based off my character from AC:NL Here's a pic. 
 My avatar is just him in chibi form.


----------



## Sarauh (Sep 3, 2013)

10/10 it's so cool! c: 
don't be too harsh on my avatar please it took me 3 minutes haha


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 3, 2013)

10/10 You made that yourself? It's so adorable ^^ I'm not a huge fan of apple but that looks soooo cute


----------



## ChibiSylph (Sep 3, 2013)

9/10 avatar rocks!


----------



## Vanillite (Sep 3, 2013)

8/10, really neato!  
My friend made mine for me, it's a Vanillite


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 3, 2013)

9/10 I like Vanillite.


----------



## Touko (Sep 3, 2013)

8/10
Cute ~


----------



## radical6 (Sep 3, 2013)

8/10 wht anime is tht


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 3, 2013)

8/10 I don't care face *-*


----------



## Bones (Sep 4, 2013)

8/10. 

Yum.


----------



## Touko (Sep 4, 2013)

tsundere said:


> 8/10 wht anime is tht



Rozen Maiden

--

9/10
I like glasses characters :L


----------



## Thunder (Sep 4, 2013)

8/10

look at the magically flowing hair


----------



## Kip (Sep 4, 2013)

8/10 I like it  (especially the art style)


----------



## rubyy (Sep 4, 2013)

8/10, the display picture is pretty cool


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 4, 2013)

9/10 It?s cute :3
And I love your username (Ruby is my favorite villager)


----------



## Touko (Sep 4, 2013)

8/10
So suspicious.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 4, 2013)

6/10.

Colors too similar and I can't tell what it is.


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 4, 2013)

8/10

It's that creepy moon thing from one of the Zelda 64 games that's heading for the earth or something. Combined with the awesome face. I think.


----------



## Bones (Sep 4, 2013)

9/10.

Simple, but nice. Also diggin' the fact that it's transparent.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 4, 2013)

7/10 So many anime avatars nowadays. Mine's not anime, its actually my character from AC:NL in chibi form. Here's what he looks like. 

 
Think hes cute? Plus the avatar?  Every time I make a post in this thread, NO ONE BOTHERS TO POST FOR HOURS!!!


----------



## LVXIII (Sep 4, 2013)

10/10 Well Drawn and you ac Charrie. Cool!


----------



## radical6 (Sep 4, 2013)

6/10 blathers is alright


----------



## Touko (Sep 4, 2013)

7/10

I have no idea if male or female. I'm assuming female though.


----------



## radical6 (Sep 4, 2013)

Touko said:


> 7/10
> 
> I have no idea if male or female. I'm assuming female though.


rui is a guy, but he crossdresses a lot

also 7/10


----------



## Pepmint (Sep 4, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Silvermist (Sep 4, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Wonderland (Sep 5, 2013)

10/10


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Sep 5, 2013)

Cute, but still don't get what it is about...

8/10


----------



## Smoke (Sep 5, 2013)

The person above you's avatar are Dango, a sweet Japanese dish made immensely popular by the anime Clannad (I believe).

*ahem* Now, then.

10/10 for Antonio.


----------



## Bones (Sep 5, 2013)

6/10, because it's not perfectly square.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 5, 2013)

5/10 You again? -_-


----------



## Byngo (Sep 5, 2013)

9/10

I like any kind of Chibi stuff.


----------



## radical6 (Sep 6, 2013)

5/10 domo.................


----------



## hzl (Sep 6, 2013)

9/10 not sure who it is but cuuuute


----------



## Guiilty (Sep 6, 2013)

7/10

Don't know what to say TBH...


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2013)

8/10 because I love Pikachu!


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 6, 2013)

8/10

...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 6, 2013)

8/10 eaye kno yaou froem thaet baed graomr therad.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 6, 2013)

10/10

Sough du eye.


----------



## datsuryouku (Sep 7, 2013)

10/10 TAXI DRIVER IS THE ---- !


----------



## Touko (Sep 7, 2013)

6/10

What...?


----------



## radical6 (Sep 8, 2013)

5/10 idk what tht is but they look mad


----------



## Puffy (Sep 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 8, 2013)

8/10

TOO MUCH PINK! IT BLINDS ME!


----------



## Yokie (Sep 8, 2013)

TEN OUTTA TEN!


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 8, 2013)

6/10 I don?t even...


----------



## radical6 (Sep 8, 2013)

4/10 what did you do to the poor shiba's face

edit: oh someone else posted before me
uhh 6/10


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 8, 2013)

7/10

...


----------



## radical6 (Sep 8, 2013)

5/10
what is "......" suppose to mean


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Sep 8, 2013)

Smoke said:


> The person above you's avatar are Dango, a sweet Japanese dish made immensely popular by the anime Clannad (I believe).
> 
> 10/10 for Antonio.


Thanks for explaining the avatar above me and for my 10/10 rating!

Rating for the avatar above: 7/10 (Great picture, but not really a fan of seeing other people kiss even though I am in my late teens.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 8, 2013)

tsundere said:


> 5/10
> what is "......" suppose to mean



It means I have no response. :/

@mlnintendofan97 10/10


----------



## Wonderland (Sep 9, 2013)

5/10


----------



## Gladtobemom (Sep 9, 2013)

10/10

omgosh I love dango


----------



## Zycamore (Sep 9, 2013)

7/10 c:


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 9, 2013)

0/10.

No picture to rate.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 9, 2013)

Zycamore said:


> 7/10 c:


Gotta have an avatar to play bud.  BTW 8/10


----------



## radical6 (Sep 9, 2013)

mlnintendo97 said:


> Thanks for explaining the avatar above me and for my 10/10 rating!
> 
> Rating for the avatar above: 7/10 (Great picture, but not really a fan of seeing other people kiss even though I am in my late teens.


theyre sisters basically ok so theyre not romantically dating each other 
also 7/10 for the avatar above me


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 9, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Byngo (Sep 9, 2013)

8/10.

o-o


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 9, 2013)

8/10, domo is awesome!


----------



## Nic (Sep 9, 2013)

?/10 because i have no idea what that is.  I believe it's a Neopet.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 9, 2013)

Nic said:


> ?/10 because i have no idea what that is.  I believe it's a Neopet.



Lol, yep, that's correct.


----------



## Dandie (Sep 9, 2013)

6/10

Because it looks...strange. XD


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 9, 2013)

9.99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999/10


----------



## Leanne (Sep 9, 2013)

8/10.

I don't really know who that is but it has turned iconic, so whenever I see it I think "SecondSider!" hahaha. ^^


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 9, 2013)

5/10...I suppose it's pretty, but it kinda creeps me out xD


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 9, 2013)

Arietta said:


> I don't really know who that is but it has turned iconic, so whenever I see it I think "SecondSider!" hahaha. ^^



It's Robert De Niro from _Taxi Driver_. One of my all-time favourite films.

10/10


----------



## Sazie (Sep 10, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> It's Robert De Niro from _Taxi Driver_. One of my all-time favourite films.
> 
> 10/10



9/10

he's like "I'm all cool and your not" kinda guy
but I'm not sure who he is... police officer? o_o um guy from some sort of movie?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 10, 2013)

5/10 What is that thing!? I'm serious.


----------



## Touko (Sep 10, 2013)

Damn I got ninja'd.

8/10


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 10, 2013)

8/10 Lol.


----------



## PinkWater (Sep 10, 2013)

6.5/10
*shrug*


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 10, 2013)

10/10.

C:

@Horus: Don't be a hater. I at least deserve a 2 / 10. At least I spelled it right. :c


----------



## Horus (Sep 10, 2013)

0/10

what even is that, are you still using crayons in Kindergarten?


YEAH THUNDER, MADARAAAA


----------



## Thunder (Sep 10, 2013)

8/10

madaraaaaa


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 10, 2013)

Sazie said:


> 9/10
> 
> he's like "I'm all cool and your not" kinda guy
> but I'm not sure who he is... police officer? o_o um guy from some sort of movie?



Why else would the movie be called _Taxi Driver_? Robert De Niro's character, Travis Bickle (the character in my avatar) is the "Taxi Driver" of the title.

@Thunder - 8/10, what is that?


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Sep 10, 2013)

10/10

Looks pretty badass and Robert De Niro is up there for me since he is a chairman of the National September 11 Memorial & Museum.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 10, 2013)

9/10 ~ It's nice! Who is that by the way? Looks really cool!


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 10, 2013)

10/10 - That's Antonio.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 10, 2013)

8/10





SecondSider said:


> @Thunder - 8/10, what is that?



Tieria Erde from Gundam 00

figured it was fitting to use a guy who looks like a girl since everyone kept confusing me for one.


----------



## Touko (Sep 10, 2013)

9/10

I actually thought you were a girl too lol.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 10, 2013)

Oy, did Mino talk to you?

(9/10 because chalky nommies)


----------



## Jizg (Sep 10, 2013)

10/10

I quite enjoyed Gundam 00


----------



## Thunder (Sep 10, 2013)

8/10

It's one of my favorite Gundam series (That being said I've only watched three in it's entirety, never finished Seed or the original Mobile Suit Gundam)


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Sep 11, 2013)

10/10

Quite the sexy avatar in my opinion...


----------



## Wonderland (Sep 11, 2013)

10/10


----------



## MARiVAL (Sep 11, 2013)

gif is too small
to see details and soooooooo
7/10 only cuz the pink glob reminds me of Kirby
and the blue glob reminds me of Bloo
from Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends ​


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 11, 2013)

7/10 ~ very strange, also I'm kind of annoyed by the fact that the noses/mouths don't match up perfectly (ajdngakjngd OCD)


----------



## MARiVAL (Sep 11, 2013)

Mayor Leaf said:


> 7/10 ~ very strange, also I'm kind of annoyed by the fact that the noses/mouths don't match up perfectly (ajdngakjngd OCD)


﻿﻿it's an icon made
from the main characters of an anime called
"Soul Eater"
check it out sometime ​


----------



## Touko (Sep 11, 2013)

10/10

I like Maka and Soul.


----------



## Wonderland (Sep 11, 2013)

10/10

It's cute


----------



## hzl (Sep 11, 2013)

that's adorable, but I like square-ish avatars :<
8/10


----------



## Sazie (Sep 11, 2013)

5/10
so much pink! I don't know what to think.


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 11, 2013)

9/10.

Shiny Eevees are fabulous. Especially with Pikachu cheeks.

You all love Rover. Rate my magnificent face 10. Subliminal messaging works.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 11, 2013)

7/10.

A little too close... Perhaps?


----------



## Big Forum User (Sep 12, 2013)

0/10 maybe you'd have better luck if you asked a boy.


----------



## Wonderland (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10

Love the drawring style and I love Merengue as well!


----------



## ChibiSylph (Sep 12, 2013)

Clannad? 9/10


----------



## Touko (Sep 12, 2013)

7/10

I'm more of a squarish avatar person.


----------



## Mya (Sep 12, 2013)

6/10


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10 

Still an awesome avatar


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10

So is yours.


----------



## Bowie (Sep 12, 2013)

7/10

Bleak, yet somewhat formal.


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10

David Bowie... that is all.

(I really need to change my avatar haha)


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10

Pascal...


----------



## Redlatios (Sep 13, 2013)

7/10 because of reasons


----------



## Touko (Sep 13, 2013)

10/10

Because the dance.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 13, 2013)

8/10 because meh.


----------



## Bowie (Sep 13, 2013)

8/10

Who doesn't love Majora's Mask?


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 13, 2013)

Bowie said:


> 8/10
> 
> Who doesn't love Majora's Mask?



8/10 .. Pretty amazing, haha


----------



## Touko (Sep 14, 2013)

7/10

Sydney is cute but Koalas aren't my thing.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 15, 2013)

8.5/10

A .5 is added for reasons.


----------



## radical6 (Sep 15, 2013)

5/10


----------



## Touko (Sep 15, 2013)

10/10

Chiaki Nanami, am I correct?


----------



## radical6 (Sep 15, 2013)

Touko said:


> 10/10
> 
> Chiaki Nanami, am I correct?



yeaah i love nanami

and 8/10!! ibuki is cool


----------



## Thunder (Sep 15, 2013)

Spoiler










/10


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 15, 2013)

A++++

you have such a nice design eye brandoof


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 15, 2013)

10/10 for Pascal.


----------



## Mira (Sep 15, 2013)

8/10 cool !


----------



## Wonderland (Sep 16, 2013)

ChibiSylph said:


> Clannad? 9/10



hehehe yeah 

7/10


----------



## Bowie (Sep 16, 2013)

8/10

Adorable!


----------



## ChibiSylph (Sep 16, 2013)

6/10? Idk who it is :I


----------



## Bowie (Sep 16, 2013)

ChibiSylph said:


> 6/10? Idk who it is :I



His name is David Bowie. Well, actually that's his stage name, rather than his actual name, which he doesn't seem to care about.


----------



## Elijo (Sep 16, 2013)

8/10


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 16, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Leanne (Sep 16, 2013)

The ever so iconic SecondSider! O: 8/10


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

8/10

Sort of odd, but cool.


----------



## Wonderland (Sep 17, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Mr.Fox (Sep 17, 2013)

Seizure/10.


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 17, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Thunder (Sep 17, 2013)

8/10

/still needs to beat AA


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 17, 2013)

10/10


----------



## rubyy (Sep 18, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Aloha (Sep 18, 2013)

8/10
You kicked me in my face TT ^ TT


----------



## rubyy (Sep 18, 2013)

11/10, you're very pretty.


I'm sorry ;u;


----------



## Byngo (Sep 18, 2013)

9/10

Hilarious


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 18, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Blues (Sep 18, 2013)

9/10, for what looks like an auto repair mercenary.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 18, 2013)

Blues said:


> 9/10, for what looks like an auto repair mercenary.



Look up _Taxi Driver_, and you'll see where he's from.

10/10


----------



## Blues (Sep 18, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> Look up _Taxi Driver_, and you'll see where he's from.
> 
> 10/10



Never heard of it, but that bumps it up to a 10/10.


----------



## Wonderland (Sep 19, 2013)

10/10


----------



## idiotcurl (Sep 19, 2013)

9/10

I don't know what this Dangan Rompa or whatever its called is about, but I'm a fan of the art style.


----------



## MrBox (Sep 19, 2013)

8/10
Not a huge fan of Hetalia but I can respect it
I like how it looks in general, it's very neat looking (Your icon)


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 19, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Vida (Sep 19, 2013)

8/10
I don't know the guy but he looks kinda cool.


----------



## radical6 (Sep 19, 2013)

6/10 skye is ok


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 19, 2013)

9/10

nanamiiiii


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 19, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Byngo (Sep 20, 2013)

8/10


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 20, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Cobber (Sep 20, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Wonderland (Sep 20, 2013)

6/10
It's a bit plain, but I like Gracie


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 20, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 21, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Bowie (Sep 21, 2013)

6/10


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 21, 2013)

5/10 not bad :3


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 21, 2013)

7.5/10


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 21, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 21, 2013)

10/10

One of my favorite pokemon.


----------



## Cobber (Sep 21, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Hey Jude (Sep 21, 2013)

Sorry, I'm gonna give you 6/10. Gracie creeps me out D:


----------



## ChibiSylph (Sep 21, 2013)

5/10 He... No.


----------



## Chromie (Sep 21, 2013)

7/10 green is not my color lol.

Did you give David Bowie a 5/10 Jellybean?!


----------



## ChibiSylph (Sep 21, 2013)

Chromie said:


> 7/10 green is not my color lol.
> 
> Did you give David Bowie a 5/10 Jellybean?!


Jellybean? And I have no idea who the guy is.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 21, 2013)

8.5/10


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Sep 21, 2013)

Still lookin snazzy!

10/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 21, 2013)

9/10

Love Antonio


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 21, 2013)

9/10

so cute and i love the colours


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

9/10


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 21, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Chromie (Sep 21, 2013)

10/10 

Taxi Driver is perfect.


----------



## radical6 (Sep 21, 2013)

6/10


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 22, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Wonderland (Sep 22, 2013)

8.5/10


----------



## rubyy (Sep 22, 2013)

11/10


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 22, 2013)

9.5/10

You kicked me!


----------



## Cobber (Sep 22, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Leanne (Sep 22, 2013)

5/10.

I love the color combination, but I don't like Bluebear hahaha ^^;.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Sep 22, 2013)

5/10 after watching Alma, dolls creep me out. 
Watch it here ~> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=irbFBgI0jhM


----------



## coolycatty123 (Sep 22, 2013)

ew 4/10 k


----------



## Bowie (Sep 22, 2013)

9/10

I love all the creativity!


----------



## Cobber (Sep 22, 2013)

9/10


----------



## ChibiSylph (Sep 22, 2013)

coolycatty123 said:


> ew 4/10 k



How is it ew? At least I give ones I don't like 5/10!

And 7/10 for the Bluebear.


----------



## Cobber (Sep 22, 2013)

10/10


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 22, 2013)

10/10


----------



## ChibiSylph (Sep 22, 2013)

10/10 Go kill those Naxi!


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 22, 2013)

Uh... He's a Vietnam War veteran, not a WWII soldier.

10/10


----------



## Chromie (Sep 22, 2013)

10/10

Best Taxi Driver ever.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 22, 2013)

10/10


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 23, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2013)

7/10

...for some reason that bear face creeps me out lol.


----------



## Cobber (Sep 23, 2013)

10/10


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 23, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Cobber (Sep 23, 2013)

10 / 10


----------



## Chromie (Sep 23, 2013)

10/10

Bear is blue and blue is bear. Bluebear!


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 23, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2013)

7/10


----------



## oath2order (Sep 24, 2013)

7/10 do you even try


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2013)

oath2order said:


> 7/10 do you even try









7/10

AWESOMEFACE IS OUTDATED, GET WITH THE TIMES


----------



## rubyy (Sep 24, 2013)

8/10


It scared me.


----------



## Touko (Sep 24, 2013)

5/10

Not into leg shots if you ask me.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Sep 24, 2013)

8/10
Anime! Right?


----------



## Mary (Sep 24, 2013)

8/10


Not a huge pokemon fan.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 24, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Touko (Sep 24, 2013)

7/10


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 24, 2013)

7/10

@your signature - 100000000000000000000000000000000000000/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 24, 2013)

4/10


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2013)

Rubyy said:


> 8/10
> 
> 
> It scared me.



Trust me, Mikasa's completely harmless.

7.5/10


----------



## radical6 (Sep 24, 2013)

10/10 mikasa


----------



## Bowie (Sep 24, 2013)

6/10


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 24, 2013)

7/10

What the hell was I just looking at?


----------



## Bowie (Sep 24, 2013)

7/10

Surely you're not trying to find any form of sense within it!


----------



## Redlatios (Sep 24, 2013)

9/10 because i did find sense in it!


----------



## Mary (Sep 24, 2013)

10/10

- nuff said.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 24, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Thunder (Sep 25, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Bowie (Sep 25, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Chromie (Sep 25, 2013)

10/10 for Bowie's smexiness.


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 25, 2013)

10/10


----------



## dollydaydream (Sep 25, 2013)

8/10 love cheri


----------



## Psydye (Sep 25, 2013)

7/10

Kittens in a teacup!!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 25, 2013)

8.5/10


----------



## Touko (Sep 25, 2013)

6/10

I don't like Octavian really.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 25, 2013)

7/10

I like the signature better lol


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 25, 2013)

5/10 
LOOKS COOL, but I don't know who that is.. :|


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 25, 2013)

9/10 wavy hair i don't care


----------



## Thunder (Sep 25, 2013)

7/10

elliiieee


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 25, 2013)

10/10

mikasa is my fav


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 25, 2013)

10/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



ZanessaGaily said:


> 5/10
> LOOKS COOL, but I don't know who that is.. :|



Look up "Taxi Driver" and you'll find out whom he is. The first result you'd probably get is a movie entitled _Taxi Driver_. That's where he's from.


----------



## Zura (Sep 26, 2013)

5/10 
I don't know who that is also he's pretty ugly XD


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 26, 2013)

6/10


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 26, 2013)

10/10 snazzy


----------



## Zura (Sep 26, 2013)

8/10 cool avatar!


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 26, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Touko (Sep 26, 2013)

7/10

You again?


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 26, 2013)

7/10

Still like the signature better.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 27, 2013)

5/10

meh.


----------



## Redlatios (Sep 27, 2013)

9/10 cuz majora


----------



## unravel (Sep 27, 2013)

10/10 I like the picture, but I don't know what cartoon or game is that.


----------



## Redlatios (Sep 27, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> 10/10 I like the picture, but I don't know what cartoon or game is that.



8/10 because reasons. also it's from here:


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 27, 2013)

10/10

I like the dancing one.


----------



## Bowie (Sep 27, 2013)

7/10

It's starting to grow on me, but I still think that it's bleak.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 27, 2013)

7/10


----------



## radical6 (Sep 30, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Zura (Sep 30, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Thunder (Sep 30, 2013)

8/10

Hopefully that new spidey movie'll be good.


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 1, 2013)

9/10
Great quality image.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 1, 2013)

9/10 s'cute


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Oct 1, 2013)

9/10

I assume your profile image is from Resident Evil, don't judge me if I'm wrong as I have not played any of the Resident Evil games...


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Oct 1, 2013)

7/10


----------



## H3NT41 (Oct 1, 2013)

10/10 croconaw is really precious


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 1, 2013)

mlnintendo97 said:


> 9/10
> 
> I assume your profile image is from Resident Evil, don't judge me if I'm wrong as I have not played any of the Resident Evil games...



lol it's actually from a game called The Last of Us
and h3nt41, i'll give yours a 9/10


----------



## radical6 (Oct 1, 2013)

7/10 the last of us seems cool


----------



## Wonderland (Oct 1, 2013)

10/10

It's cute ^-^


----------



## Hina (Oct 1, 2013)

8/10
Looks interesting but it goes so fast I can't really tell whats going on D:


----------



## Zura (Oct 1, 2013)

9/10 cute but I don't know where its from


----------



## Mary (Oct 1, 2013)

4/10 Superheroes are overrated.


----------



## unravel (Oct 1, 2013)

6/10 nice avatar but I like ur siggy XD


----------



## Chromie (Oct 1, 2013)

Something something reminds of Scott Pilgrim so 7/10.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 1, 2013)

6/10 it's weird. Not a fan of pixies.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 1, 2013)

7/10

The moon don't look like the moon if you put that face on there.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 1, 2013)

5/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 1, 2013)

6/10


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 1, 2013)

7/10 can't say i'm the hugest fan of octavian


----------



## Chromie (Oct 1, 2013)

5/10

Not a fan of Last of Us but +5 points for the Ellen Paige knock off.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 1, 2013)

7.5/10


----------



## locker (Oct 1, 2013)

9/10


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 2, 2013)

10/10

I liked Frankenweenie


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 2, 2013)

Okay, 7/10


----------



## Chromie (Oct 2, 2013)

8/10

I want a gif for my avatar!


----------



## Hina (Oct 2, 2013)

7/10
It's cute in a way, and nice that it's transparent, just not really my thing.


----------



## Touko (Oct 2, 2013)

8/10

It's cute but it bothers me somehow...


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 2, 2013)

8/10.
It looks nice, but I don't really know what it is, apologies.


----------



## Hina (Oct 2, 2013)

8/10
Cute but I can't tell if it's a girl or a guy D:


----------



## rubyy (Oct 2, 2013)

11/10 it's so cute


----------



## Byngo (Oct 2, 2013)

10/10

*^*


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 2, 2013)

100/10


----------



## Music_123 (Oct 2, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Thunder (Oct 4, 2013)

6.5/10

It's a liiiiiittle low in quality.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 4, 2013)

7/10 I'm not a fan of Anime.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 4, 2013)

10/10 OCTAVIAN <3*-*


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 4, 2013)

7.5/10


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 4, 2013)

6/10 Still looks cool..


----------



## Touko (Oct 4, 2013)

10/10 because Mikasa.


----------



## Redlatios (Oct 4, 2013)

9/10 Cuz anime


----------



## Byngo (Oct 4, 2013)

9/10


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 4, 2013)

_11_/10 
because domo


----------



## Bowie (Oct 4, 2013)

9/10


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 5, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

10/10


----------



## unravel (Oct 5, 2013)

9.8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 5, 2013)

5.5/10


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

5/10


----------



## radical6 (Oct 5, 2013)

4/10


----------



## rubyy (Oct 5, 2013)

6/10

Has she got like the longest hands in the world?0.o


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

10/10


----------



## radical6 (Oct 5, 2013)

Rubyy said:


> 6/10
> 
> Has she got like the longest hands in the world?0.o


what
and lissa is gr8

also 4/10 again for ace


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 5, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

7/10


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 5, 2013)

10/10


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 5, 2013)

10/10 still looking snazzy my friend


----------



## rubyy (Oct 5, 2013)

10/10 it's so cute and bunnehful.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Solid (Oct 5, 2013)

I notice your avatar has what your User title describes, it fits in with everything your named, etc.

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

9/10


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 5, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

10/10


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 5, 2013)

7/10 kinda plain


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

6/10 repeating character kind of boring


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 5, 2013)

10/10


----------



## ForgottenT (Oct 5, 2013)

7/10
That person looks familiar, is it from a movie?


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 5, 2013)

9/10

Don't know who it is, but cool.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 6, 2013)

8/10 omg


----------



## Bowie (Oct 6, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2013)

7/10

... 'cause of "The Ace of Spades" by Motorhead!! lol


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 6, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> 7/10
> That person looks familiar, is it from a movie?



He's from the movie _Taxi Driver_, pretty awesome movie if you ask me.

@psyedye - 10/10

Is that an illusion or something?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

10/10


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 6, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> 6/10 repeating character kind of boring



:c
secondsider- now that i think of it i've seen that guy before 
10/10 whatever still snazzy

-nevermind


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

changed my mind

10/10


----------



## Zura (Oct 6, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Bowie (Oct 6, 2013)

5/10


----------



## unravel (Oct 6, 2013)

7.9/10


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 6, 2013)

8.7/10

kawaii nyan neko thing


----------



## LonghornGirl (Oct 6, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Thunder (Oct 6, 2013)

7/10 aww, pikachu link

...but _that sig_


----------



## unravel (Oct 6, 2013)

8/10 because of Mikasa's Face


----------



## LonghornGirl (Oct 6, 2013)

7/10 because I have no idea where it's from...though, it's intriguing. 



Thunder said:


> 7/10 aww, pikachu link
> 
> ...but _that sig_



Haha, it better be my villagers that you find disappointing and not my college!


----------



## Thunder (Oct 6, 2013)

7/10 I'm sorry, I was raised to despise those longhorns lol


----------



## Touko (Oct 6, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Mao (Oct 6, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> @psyedye - 10/10
> 
> Is that an illusion or something?


...idk, I just love colors and psychedelic things...

P.S. just changed my avatar 

@ACE: same rating and reason as before heh.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 6, 2013)

7.9/10


----------



## Hikari (Oct 6, 2013)

10/10. Dat manly Sylveon.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

7/10


----------



## JakkieTea (Oct 6, 2013)

7/10


----------



## radical6 (Oct 6, 2013)

5/10


----------



## Psydye (Oct 7, 2013)

7/10

'like the mostly black and white chromatic colors, along with the minimal red...just the style in general I guess.


----------



## Chromie (Oct 7, 2013)

8/10

I feel like I've seen it before but if I did it escapes me...


----------



## Lookle (Oct 7, 2013)

9/10 intense pokemon battle


----------



## Mao (Oct 7, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Chromie (Oct 7, 2013)

Hipster 'Chu

10/10


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 7, 2013)

10/10 PIKA FIGHT!!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 7, 2013)

3/10

*BORING*


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 7, 2013)

4/10 don't like him :I
How is it boring? It's Shoko, Finn's past life. You clearly don't watch Adventure Time.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 7, 2013)

10/10 !

Shoko! I just watched that episode the other day and it was really sad and touching. She's one of my favorite characters now.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 7, 2013)

10/10 I woove Sylveon yours seems very manly.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 8, 2013)

5/10 eh


----------



## unravel (Oct 8, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 8, 2013)

^Cute. 8/10.


----------



## Mao (Oct 8, 2013)

8/10 :3


----------



## Bowie (Oct 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 8, 2013)

6/10.

Meh.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 8, 2013)

10/10


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 8, 2013)

9/10


----------



## waddict (Oct 8, 2013)

5/10.
Meh.


----------



## Chromie (Oct 9, 2013)

7/10 facepalm


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Oct 9, 2013)

9.5/10 for Pikachu abuse (Even though I love Pikachu...)


----------



## gingerbread (Oct 9, 2013)

9/10 

(I just need my username as Nerd Cat, then i'm done x.x )


----------



## Chromie (Oct 9, 2013)

More like hipster cat 

8/10


----------



## Mao (Oct 9, 2013)

10/10 

Cute ^^' I was going to use it but it was too big xDDD


----------



## gingerbread (Oct 9, 2013)

o: Super cute ^.^ 10/10 x


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 9, 2013)

10/10


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 9, 2013)

9/10!


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 9, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 9, 2013)

10/10


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 9, 2013)

10/10!


----------



## Serri (Oct 9, 2013)

10/10 potatos


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2013)

8/10...not bad, simple, kinda cute!


----------



## Zura (Oct 9, 2013)

7/10 SHREK!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 9, 2013)

10/10, because the Ogrelords said so U_U


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 9, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Oct 10, 2013)

8/10 Taxi!


----------



## Mao (Oct 10, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Psydye (Oct 10, 2013)

7/10

lol


----------



## Zura (Oct 10, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Psydye (Oct 10, 2013)

7/10

lol


----------



## JellyBeans (Oct 10, 2013)

5/10


----------



## Byngo (Oct 10, 2013)

8/10


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 10, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Oct 10, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 10, 2013)

9/10


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 10, 2013)

10/10


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 10, 2013)

10/10


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 10, 2013)

10/10 still snazzy


----------



## Zura (Oct 10, 2013)

10/10 did you get a new one?


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 10, 2013)

10/10 xD


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Oct 10, 2013)

9.2/10


----------



## Psydye (Oct 10, 2013)

9/10....it's very colorful and kinda cute(despite me not liking MLP too much)


----------



## Zura (Oct 10, 2013)

8/10 as always


----------



## Roxymommy (Oct 10, 2013)

10/10 hot icon fo real


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 10, 2013)

StormBlader said:


> 10/10 did you get a new one?



oh yes i have xD it used to be ellie i think.. or was it the endless konata i don't remember
9/10 kinda plain but i like it c:


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 10, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Thunder (Oct 11, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Psydye (Oct 11, 2013)

7.5/10

...looks slightly familiar don't know why though. It kinda' reminds me of Berserk.


----------



## Zura (Oct 11, 2013)

8/10


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 11, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 11, 2013)

10/10


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 11, 2013)

10/10 at the usual.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 11, 2013)

5.5/10


----------



## Byngo (Oct 11, 2013)

5/10

StarFox? No... Not for me. :x


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 11, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 11, 2013)

4/10
He looks like my uncle who ditched his family for the "Thug lyf"

Same hair and type of shades he'd wear.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 11, 2013)

15/10 omg it's so cute.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 11, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Mao (Oct 12, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Zoe! (Oct 12, 2013)

10000000000000/10 Its pikachu who doesn't like him =D


----------



## Thunder (Oct 12, 2013)

100/10 Whoever made that avatar is a genius *cough* *cough*


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 12, 2013)

Flattering yourself, eh?

10/10. All of yours are fabulous. I haven't been able to recognize a single character in any of them, but fabulous nonetheless.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 12, 2013)

10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 12, 2013)

4/10


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 12, 2013)

7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 12, 2013)

2/10


----------



## Touko (Oct 12, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Thunder (Oct 12, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Flattering yourself, eh?
> 
> 10/10. All of yours are fabulous. I haven't been able to recognize a single character in any of them, but fabulous nonetheless.



I have no idea what you're talking about.

10/10 loved that scene.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 12, 2013)

10/10 fabulous


----------



## Scribbler397 (Oct 12, 2013)

10/10 Who doesn't love a Mega Charizard X gif?!


----------



## Farobi (Oct 12, 2013)

FoxWolf64 said:


> 2/10



All of your rates are so low lol

@Scribbler: i nearly forgot about that pokemon, 7/10 though 'cause pokemon


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 12, 2013)

9/10, Oshawatt's too cute to resist.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 13, 2013)

10/10

ADVENTURE TIME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Byngo (Oct 13, 2013)

9/10


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 13, 2013)

XD Changed my avatar, anyone know what it is?

Oh, and Domo's pretty cool so 9/10


----------



## radical6 (Oct 13, 2013)

6/10


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 13, 2013)

tsundere said:


> 6/10



Darn, BUT ITS SO UGLYANDCUTE (it's from avatar the last airbender by the way)


----------



## Thunder (Oct 13, 2013)

knew it looked familiar 7/10


----------



## Touko (Oct 13, 2013)

10/10

Mukuro! c:


----------



## Byngo (Oct 13, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Mao (Oct 13, 2013)

8/10 the first thing I noticed was your pokeball


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 13, 2013)

10/10 

HIPSTERCHU


----------



## radical6 (Oct 13, 2013)

4/10 idk what that is


----------



## Byngo (Oct 13, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Laurina (Oct 13, 2013)

Ah, I remember my Domo obsession days. 8/10. 10/10 for bringing back the memories c:


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 14, 2013)

9.999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999/10


----------



## Mao (Oct 14, 2013)

6/10 ^_^


----------



## Byngo (Oct 14, 2013)

9/10

It's cute! c:


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 14, 2013)

4/10


----------



## Psydye (Oct 14, 2013)

5/10


----------



## Byngo (Oct 14, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Thunder (Oct 14, 2013)

domo arigato mr. roboto

7.5/10


----------



## rubyy (Oct 14, 2013)

83/10 I wish my avatar could be massive.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 14, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Diableos (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't quite know who that is, so a 5/10...?


----------



## Byngo (Oct 14, 2013)

Diableos said:


> I don't quite know who that is, so a 5/10...?



Not meant to be known... 

I wanted to be weeeird. 8/10


----------



## Laurina (Oct 14, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Not meant to be known...
> I wanted to be weeeird.



I like the mystery. Keeps things interesting. 8/10.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 14, 2013)

Minion! 8/10. Check out my _avatar_ avatar xD


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 14, 2013)

7/10 because it's a moo-moo.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 14, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Byngo (Oct 14, 2013)

5/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 14, 2013)

1/10

WUUUT?!


----------



## mapleshine (Oct 15, 2013)

6/10


----------



## radical6 (Oct 15, 2013)

4/10


----------



## Diableos (Oct 15, 2013)

8/10 o:


----------



## Byngo (Oct 15, 2013)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 15, 2013)

0.000000000000000000000000000001/10


----------



## Diableos (Oct 15, 2013)

Hmm... probably a 7/10, only for the fact I wish it were bigger.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 15, 2013)

FoxWolf64 said:


> 0.000000000000000000000000000001/10



You just don't understand how it is to be different. 

8/10


----------



## Diableos (Oct 15, 2013)

Whoooaa, it's always you rating my avatar. :V With the exact same score each time, so let's do this.

5/10 again because I don't know who that is.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 15, 2013)

8/10 Great pic of Medli!


----------



## Laurina (Oct 16, 2013)

7/10.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 16, 2013)

9/10

Cute c:


----------



## Bowie (Oct 16, 2013)

8/10

Interesting.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 16, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 16, 2013)

4/10

Star Fox is really due a new sequel :/


----------



## radical6 (Oct 16, 2013)

5/10


----------



## Byngo (Oct 16, 2013)

8/10


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 16, 2013)

10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 17, 2013)

2.5/10


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Laurina (Oct 18, 2013)

6/10.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 18, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2013)

7/10?

...not sure what to think of it... o.o


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2013)

same as before, whatever it was

AVATAR CHANGE!(brb)

edit: Well, seeing as the avatar isn't animating(despite the fact I had bought the avatar animation thingy <.<), I decided to go w/ a non animated one(resized from this awesome pic lol: http://www.deviantart.com/art/Psychedelic-Freedom-56985426 )...hopefully people like's lol.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 18, 2013)

9/10 Still cool, though


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Byngo (Oct 18, 2013)

If anyone must know what my picture is of, it's a model from Americas Next Top Model and the picture was taken at the bates motel.

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Nightray (Oct 18, 2013)

9/10
dope


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2013)

8/10.


----------



## Bon (Oct 18, 2013)

6/10!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2013)

7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 18, 2013)

3/10


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2013)

5/10


----------



## Byngo (Oct 19, 2013)

8/10


----------



## radical6 (Oct 19, 2013)

6/10 is that harley (is tht her name)
edit: nvm i took a closer look and realized its someone wearing a hat and not in a joker weird harley or whateer the heck her name is uniform)


----------



## Laurina (Oct 19, 2013)

10/10.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 19, 2013)

9.99/10


----------



## Diableos (Oct 19, 2013)

8/10 Yeaah, SSBM is awesome.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 19, 2013)

10/10 Medli looks awesome in that pic


----------



## Thunder (Oct 19, 2013)

6/10 Little low quality, but Fox is cool.


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 19, 2013)

6/10

It's cute, but Anime/Manga always reminds me of the old times when I used to be able to draw...
Now I can't.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Oct 19, 2013)

9/10

So cute! I love totadile so much. Probably my faves


----------



## Touko (Oct 19, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Psydye (Oct 19, 2013)

6.5/10-7.5/10

it's uh..very purple XD


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 19, 2013)

10/10

OHMIGOSH IT"S SO CUTE AND IT'S MULTICOLORED!!!!


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 22, 2013)

???/10

I dunno anymore, begging Nintendo for a new StarFox game for Wii U


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 22, 2013)

3/10


----------



## Byngo (Oct 22, 2013)

5/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 22, 2013)

4/10 I'm learning to appreciate it.


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 22, 2013)

^4/10


----------



## radical6 (Oct 22, 2013)

10/10 I LOVE RUI


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 22, 2013)

^9,5/10

YESSS RUI YAY


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 22, 2013)

7/10 
The heck's a Rui?


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 22, 2013)

^He's cute, so 8/10~


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 22, 2013)

9/10
Pretty but I am confused. I think.


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 22, 2013)

^Ooh, Mikasa! 8/10

I need to continue on with SnK...


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 22, 2013)

8/10, She's pretty =u= Ninja'd Dx either way this Rui is pretty too .w.



Illya Tsubomi said:


> ^He's cute, so 8/10~


My AC character appreciates that comment QuQ


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 22, 2013)

Aww :3 9/10


----------



## radical6 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hyogo said:


> 7/10
> The heck's a Rui?



a character from an anime called gatchaman crowds

also, 7/10


----------



## Thunder (Oct 22, 2013)

i didn't care for rui

7/10


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 22, 2013)

^MUKURO YEAAAH. 10/10


----------



## Laurina (Oct 23, 2013)

^ cute. 8.5/10 c:


----------



## unravel (Oct 23, 2013)

9/10


----------



## gingerbread (Oct 23, 2013)

9/10 C: <3


----------



## Farobi (Oct 23, 2013)

7.5/10 c:


----------



## Thunder (Oct 23, 2013)

8/10 Braixen's cool, wish Delphox was just as cool, though.


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 23, 2013)

^10/10 still. Because Mukuro. And I love Mukuro.


----------



## Diableos (Oct 23, 2013)

Not sure who it is, but they're preeetty darn cute. 9/10


----------



## Mao (Oct 23, 2013)

6/10 not my style, sorry D:


----------



## Byngo (Oct 23, 2013)

9/10

Cute c:


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 23, 2013)

5/10

The more I see it, the more I like it


----------



## unravel (Oct 24, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Byngo (Oct 24, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 24, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Stargazer741 (Oct 24, 2013)

9/10
Looking at it and reading the user title makes me laugh


----------



## Mao (Oct 24, 2013)

Edit: Looking at wrong page -_-

4/10 sorry D:


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 24, 2013)

2/10
No me gusta Pikachu.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 24, 2013)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 24, 2013)

6/10


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 24, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 24, 2013)

7/10 Cat thingy >w<

Hopefully my Avatar will change soon, Just waiting for Ty~ to re-do my commission with my new Mayor's look .o.


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 24, 2013)

8/10 ~~ I love art :3


----------



## Psydye (Oct 24, 2013)

7/10

Coo'....animated, neat ambient colors, and a bit cute. Simple yet interesting.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 24, 2013)

10/10

Such vibrant colors!


----------



## unravel (Oct 25, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 25, 2013)

^5/10. If only it was colorful as your sig I would love it


----------



## unravel (Oct 25, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 25, 2013)

6/10, She's crying out a Pikachu? <:U


----------



## Diableos (Oct 25, 2013)

10/10

Amazing.


----------



## Mao (Oct 25, 2013)

4/10 ^^'


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 25, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Byngo (Oct 26, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Touko (Oct 26, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Mao (Oct 26, 2013)

10/10 cutecutecute *-*


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 26, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Byngo (Oct 26, 2013)

9/10

It's animated! o:


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 26, 2013)

4/10
Sorry. What the fudge is that?


----------



## Mao (Oct 26, 2013)

8/10 ^o^


----------



## Byngo (Oct 26, 2013)

9/10

c:


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Oct 26, 2013)

6/10


----------



## radical6 (Oct 26, 2013)

4/10


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 26, 2013)

9/10


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 26, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2013)

9/10

Gotta love A Clockwork Orange! XD


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 27, 2013)

10/10

"The Durango-95 purred away real horrorshow - a nice, warm, vibraty feeling all through your guttiwuts. Soon, it was trees and dark, my brothers, with real country dark. We fillied around for a while with other travellers of the night, playing hogs of the road. Then we headed West. What we were after now was the old surprise visit. That was a real kick, and good for laughs and lashings of the old ultra-violence."


----------



## Byngo (Oct 27, 2013)

10/10


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 27, 2013)

10/10

I miss the Domo avatar, though...


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 27, 2013)

3/10 Don't hurt me!


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 27, 2013)

4/10

Viddy well, little brother, viddy well.


----------



## Laurina (Oct 28, 2013)

7/10!


----------



## Zander (Oct 28, 2013)

6/10


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 28, 2013)

10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 28, 2013)

2/10


----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2013)

5/10-6/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 28, 2013)

9/10 PEACE!!!


----------



## Zander (Oct 28, 2013)

4/10


----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2013)

6/10-7/10

I forget what that game's called, a new one coming out I think? Sort of a successor to Mega Man..?


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 28, 2013)

10/10


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 28, 2013)

4/10


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 28, 2013)

5/10

Meh.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Oct 28, 2013)

it's ok I think... ^^''


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 28, 2013)

2/10
What the heck is that color ew yellow no thanks


----------



## Zander (Oct 28, 2013)

4/10


----------



## Thunder (Oct 28, 2013)

8/10 Mikasa es su casa

EDIT: asdojasdoasd

7/10 Lookin' forward to Mighty No. 9


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 28, 2013)

10/10 

It's so big!


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 28, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Bowie (Dec 20, 2013)

5/10


----------



## Amyy (Dec 20, 2013)

5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2013)

7/10 :3


----------



## Diableos (Dec 20, 2013)

7/10 ;o


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 20, 2013)

10/10 MEDLIIIII


----------



## Beary (Dec 20, 2013)

6/10 woot


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 20, 2013)

4/10 
Something from MC, IDK.


----------



## Beary (Dec 20, 2013)

FoxWolf64 said:


> 4/10
> Something from MC, IDK.



It's an enderman


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2013)

7/10 for nostalgia sake


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 20, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2013)

10/10. awesome movie and actor is awesome.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 20, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2013)

7/10.


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 20, 2013)

10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 20, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Big Forum User (Dec 20, 2013)

5/10   No comment


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 20, 2013)

8/10


----------



## kasane (Dec 20, 2013)

7/10

{If you watch Hitman Reborn then you'd know my avatar}


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 20, 2013)

5/10
Not a huge fan of anim?.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 20, 2013)

Meh 6/10


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 20, 2013)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 20, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 20, 2013)

7/10

Colourful *^*


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 20, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 21, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 21, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2013)

6.5-7/10
Looks sort of like someone from Fire Emblem.

@Umeko: 7/10. I like old-school anime(even though I don't recognize that...but I do like the animation style).


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2013)

Mine is from Cutie Honey, but I think I ninja'd you there.

anyways 9/10 cause awesome.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 21, 2013)

6/10

It's pretty.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2013)

@Umeko: Yeah I just edited it lol.

Same rating as above. XD

@Bowie: 6.5-7/10. It's Bowie, what can I say lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2013)

still 9/10


----------



## Mao (Dec 21, 2013)

7/10 :3 Art was NOT created by me


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 21, 2013)

8/10

Adorable c:


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2013)

7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 21, 2013)

6/10


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 21, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2013)

10/10


----------



## oath2order (Dec 23, 2013)

7/10

huh?


----------



## Omfa (Dec 23, 2013)

6/10


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 23, 2013)

2/10 dat ***** uggggggggggg


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 23, 2013)

9/10 COSMIC KITTY!!!


----------



## kasane (Dec 24, 2013)

6/10


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 24, 2013)

7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 24, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 24, 2013)

9/10

Gotta love them Koopalings.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 24, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Byngo (Dec 24, 2013)

7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 25, 2013)

10/10

CUTE!!!


----------



## Bowie (Dec 25, 2013)

6/10

It's nice, but it's not really my kind of thing.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 25, 2013)

This is the avatar thread, btw.

9/10


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 29, 2013)

9/10
Plus, bump. >u<


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

7/10.


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 29, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Frozen (Dec 29, 2013)

8/10


----------



## BubbleRadius (Dec 29, 2013)

7/10


----------



## DragonKeeper422 (Dec 29, 2013)

10/10! I love the Little Mermaid!! 

Avatar art not by me

Edit: Lol you jumped in front of me ^^

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 30, 2013)

9/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Cou (Dec 31, 2013)

10 cause u cute


----------



## Hikari (Dec 31, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Cou (Dec 31, 2013)

0 cause gif  jk, 9! So cute!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 31, 2013)

9/10 so emotional and cute xD


----------



## unravel (Dec 31, 2013)

7/10 :|


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 31, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

Creepy.
7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 31, 2013)

6/10


----------



## Byngo (Dec 31, 2013)

10/10 because Rosalina


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 31, 2013)

10/10

I HART PUGS!!!


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

7/10. FoxWolf=/=Rosalina FoxWolf=Bowser and CO.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 31, 2013)

hmm 8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 31, 2013)

4/10


----------



## Mao (Dec 31, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Cou (Dec 31, 2013)

8/10 for the bby Erik


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 31, 2013)

7/10

Funny with the user title, lol.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2013)

9/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 31, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Murray (Jan 1, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 1, 2014)

9/10 
Yay for Toto- wth is with the sig.


----------



## Murray (Jan 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Byngo (Jan 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## LunaRover (Jan 1, 2014)

9/10 c:


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 1, 2014)

8/10 cute


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Omfa (Jan 1, 2014)

8/10
So random.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 1, 2014)

5/10

I don't get it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2014)

(just because you are not into 70s series lol)

7/10 still.


----------



## Crystal Kitty Cat (Jan 1, 2014)

6/10 Idk its not really 4 my liking


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 1, 2014)

5/10 Punchy's OK.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 1, 2014)

9/10 *so cute!*


----------



## Omfa (Jan 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Murray (Jan 1, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2014)

Bring back totoro/10


----------



## Beary (Jan 1, 2014)

5/10 Ricky scares me


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 1, 2014)

Epic 9/10


----------



## Murray (Jan 1, 2014)

8/10 pre nice and suiting for a square


----------



## Beary (Jan 1, 2014)

PONYO YES <3

100000000000/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 1, 2014)

8/10!


----------



## Omfa (Jan 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2014)

5/10.. not that interested in soccer anyways


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 2, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 2, 2014)

7/10 :3


----------



## sej (Jan 2, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jan 2, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Hound00med (Jan 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2014)

9/10 for the lulz


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 2, 2014)

sexter 9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2014)

6/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## A11yCat (Jan 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 2, 2014)

5/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

6/10


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 2, 2014)

6/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 2, 2014)

4/10


----------



## cutiepiecat (Jan 3, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 3, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Hikari (Jan 3, 2014)

Ninja'd.

8/10.


----------



## Cou (Jan 3, 2014)

10 i think i'm in love idk

ninja'd

9, so cute ~


----------



## Omfa (Jan 3, 2014)

0/10. Unrelated to name.


----------



## Hikari (Jan 3, 2014)

7/10.

Don't really like soccer...


----------



## Cou (Jan 3, 2014)

9 bc i just love the way you move


----------



## Omfa (Jan 3, 2014)

Cou, ruined it. 0/10


----------



## Murray (Jan 3, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Hikari (Jan 3, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Omfa (Jan 3, 2014)

10/10. Mad pimp strut.


----------



## cutiepiecat (Jan 3, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Le Ham (Jan 3, 2014)

7/10. Not a huge fan of Lolly.


----------



## orangepeanut (Jan 3, 2014)

8/10. It's really cute!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 3, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2014)

7/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 3, 2014)

9/10!


----------



## Byngo (Jan 3, 2014)

9/10


----------



## mapleshine (Jan 4, 2014)

10/10 cute


----------



## Jake (Jan 4, 2014)

6/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 4, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Noah2000 (Jan 5, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Bowie (Jan 5, 2014)

7/10

It's very nice!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 6, 2014)

9/10!


----------



## Cou (Jan 6, 2014)

10 cause it's Lynn ily


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 6, 2014)

10/10

Bc cou and it's cute <3


----------



## gingerbread (Feb 5, 2014)

10/10 
lovely art of your mayor ; v ;


----------



## Alphamega (Feb 5, 2014)

10/10 it's awful

-IGN


----------



## Byngo (Feb 5, 2014)

I think that's from MLP? 8/10


----------



## Psydye (Feb 5, 2014)

7.5/10
Awesome! XD


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2014)

10/10.. cus psych stuff.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 5, 2014)

8.5/10
Neat black and white pic of a pretty lass.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2014)

thanks. (from a manga called Uncivilized Planet, char's name's Cookie)

10/10 again lol


----------



## azaleakid (Feb 5, 2014)

7/10
idk, i like it but it's not my favorite cup of tea. o:


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2014)

7.5/10, nice but a bit too long neck and crown looks a bit huge


----------



## Princess Weeb (Feb 5, 2014)

Umeko said:


> 7.5/10, nice but a bit too long neck and crown looks a bit huge



0/10 ew who is dat 

jk ily really <3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2014)

ITS COOKIE 

...

10/10 cuz waifu has awesome 'tar <3


----------



## Reaper_Flower (Feb 5, 2014)

8/10 because I low b&w art and it has proper shading lol


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 5, 2014)

6.7/10 I can't see it every well but I'm sure it's nice. Satisfactory.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2014)

7/10 a bit too detailed and cluttery for the pic limits we have


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 5, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Bowie (Feb 6, 2014)

4/10

It's just not creative enough, I'm afraid.


----------



## Jakerz (Feb 6, 2014)

8/10 kind of cool and creepy at the same time


----------



## Bowie (Feb 6, 2014)

6/10

Very cute!


----------



## Psydye (Feb 6, 2014)

8/10
Haha, Bowie going insane, love it!


----------



## Jakerz (Feb 6, 2014)

8/10 awesome look to it


----------



## Jake (Feb 6, 2014)

0/10


----------



## sej (Feb 6, 2014)

5/10 classic Ricky...


----------



## Jake (Feb 6, 2014)

0/10


----------



## sej (Feb 6, 2014)

Jake. said:


> 0/10



I think mine is good? 0/10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2014)

6/10 It's simple but cute!


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 6, 2014)

8/10 

Lovely artwork I do say 
Did you draw it? If no who did? I am curious 030


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 6, 2014)

1/10
don't like it


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> 8/10
> 
> Lovely artwork I do say
> Did you draw it? If no who did? I am curious 030


Nope, it's from a manga called uncivilized planet

Jarrad: 6/10 not that much fan of pokemon sprites


----------



## Miley (Feb 6, 2014)

qt/10

dang qurl r u simgle?


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 6, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2014)

7/10, nice

(yes)


----------



## kasane (Feb 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2014)

7/10 cus lol D


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 6, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2014)

:] rude much

6/10


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 6, 2014)

-10/10


----------



## matt (Feb 6, 2014)

7 outta 10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Bowie (Feb 6, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cory (Feb 6, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 6, 2014)

9/10


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 6, 2014)

8/10 wow such animu much kawaii


----------



## SuperAwesomeSauce (Feb 6, 2014)

Woah nice 7/10 dr shrunk is on reality steroids XD


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 6, 2014)

8.9/10 Would give you a 9 but the drawing style isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 6, 2014)

10/10

its cute


----------



## Anjellie (Feb 6, 2014)

8/10 
Is she from an anime? She looks cute


----------



## Cory (Feb 6, 2014)

10/10 lol


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 6, 2014)

10/10 the style is really adorable <3
and also Because Zucker c:​


----------



## Bowie (Feb 6, 2014)

8/10

Oh, that's beautiful!


----------



## Miley (Feb 6, 2014)

9/10 for give


@ABOVE IF YOU GIVE ME ANYTHING LESS THAN A 10 THEN YOU CAN'T SIT AT MY TABLE


----------



## Bowie (Feb 6, 2014)

2/10

I do not support bullying, I'm afraid. The giraffe is nice, though.


----------



## Miley (Feb 6, 2014)

Bowie said:


> 2/10
> 
> I do not support bullying, I'm afraid. The giraffe is nice, though.



Bullying?
You're not going to believe me but I honestly had no idea I posted that


----------



## Anjellie (Feb 7, 2014)

8/10 
The goats face is hilarious.

(My new avatar is the handsome llama who made me become obsessed with all lamas. Shirokuma Cafe <3 )


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 7, 2014)

That avatar just broke the scales because it's so amazing/10

((also I love Shirokuma Cafe  uwu ))


----------



## Bowie (Feb 7, 2014)

8/10

Beautiful!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 7, 2014)

8/10
A little creepy, but not bad x3


----------



## Anjellie (Feb 7, 2014)

9/10  
His hat is cool -steals his hat-


----------



## Cudon (Feb 7, 2014)

10/10 It's perfect sister c:


----------



## Anjellie (Feb 7, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> 10/10 It's perfect sister c:



10/10 Same with yours he's so cute x3 <33
-is sad you didnt' keep the Pikachu on though

I keep posting on here I'm sorry I'm just so excited about my avatar lmao xD


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 7, 2014)

10/10 That Llama is awesome xD


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 7, 2014)

8/10 Klonoa is a really cute character and i dig his design
I really need to check out the game series someday


----------



## Cudon (Feb 7, 2014)

9/10 Sexy :3



Anjellie said:


> -is sad you didnt' keep the Pikachu on though


 I couldn't keep it, I couldn't stop laughing and I don't even know why. For my own safety I went with a munching wooper


----------



## toastia (Feb 7, 2014)

6/10
Completely random...


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 7, 2014)

9/10 DERPY AVATARS ftw! xD


----------



## Bowie (Feb 8, 2014)

6/10

Very cute!


----------



## kasane (Feb 8, 2014)

7/10
XDD


----------



## azaleakid (Feb 8, 2014)

7/10 hehe I like it. cx did you draw it or is it from an anime? o: looks interesting ~


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 8, 2014)

100/10


----------



## Bowie (Feb 8, 2014)

7/10

Adorable!


----------



## azaleakid (Feb 8, 2014)

OMG lynn pls. <3 

9/10 

Love the expressions. c:


----------



## Bowie (Feb 8, 2014)

7/10

Beautiful!


----------



## kasane (Feb 8, 2014)

creamuu said:


> 7/10 hehe I like it. cx did you draw it or is it from an anime? o: looks interesting ~



Aw ty ^^
Yea it's Akise Aru. Art isn't mine, too lazy to draw 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, 5/10
sorry ;_;


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Beary (Feb 9, 2014)

5/10 
Creeps me out .-.


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 9, 2014)

3/10
idk what it is
looks like a character from an anime that ive seen
or maybe this over anime
or maybe 30 other animes, idk everybody just recycles the plain old female anime girl look


----------



## Byngo (Feb 9, 2014)

Is that a pokemon sprite? Blech 4/10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2014)

8/10 cause looking awesum.


----------



## Mary (Feb 9, 2014)

3/10 'cause no idea.

Changing mine soon xP


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2014)

6/10 cause cute


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 9, 2014)

1/10 that thing creeps me out 0-0


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2014)

Which one? 

6/10


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 9, 2014)

Umeko said:


> Which one?
> 
> 6/10


The black lady


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2014)

that's my sig not avatar lol


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 9, 2014)

Umeko said:


> that's my sig not avatar lol


 oh lol then 5/10


----------



## applepopple (Feb 9, 2014)

8/10 cause I love Pietro <3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2014)

7/10 ^^

not my fav villager but nice art


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 9, 2014)

?/10 I don't know who that is or what to think. Sorry


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2014)

Tura Satana in Faster, Pussycat! Kill! Kill!

7/10, cute :3


----------



## Mary (Feb 9, 2014)

1/10
No color... Freaks me out...


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 9, 2014)

8.9/10 Love the penguin with the net


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2014)

lol @no color

same as before


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 9, 2014)

9000/1 xD lol nah 5/10


----------



## toastia (Feb 9, 2014)

1/10 I HATE PIETRO


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2014)

6/10 derp


----------



## Gummysaur (Feb 9, 2014)

4/10 because it's just a person. if it's you then 10/10 b/c you're gorgeous and people are beautiful and magical. i'm a horse, though, so I wouldn't know. :c


----------



## Mao (Feb 9, 2014)

5/10 :3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2014)

(people go watch the film ffs no it's not me)

6/10 cause lol


----------



## Anjellie (Feb 9, 2014)

What is the film?  
6.5/10 but only cause I have no idea where she's from ; ~ ; sorry </3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2014)

Faster, Pussycat! Kill! Kill!

8/10 because.. llamas lol


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 10, 2014)

8.5/10
Your avatar looks badass!


----------



## Flop (Feb 10, 2014)

10/10. *eyes melt* :3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2014)

stop ninjaing me 

well 9/10. fav pokemon + hat and monocle = win


----------



## Mao (Feb 11, 2014)

like other people said weird but snazzy so 6/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 11, 2014)

Isn't that a sticker? From FB or some other social networking thing? That's where I saw it, anyways 8/10


----------



## Flop (Feb 11, 2014)

typhoonmoore said:


> Isn't that a sticker? From FB or some other social networking thing? That's where I saw it, anyways 8/10



It's Pusheen ^~^ But yes, he's gained popularity on Facebook for stickers. 


9/10 for yours


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 11, 2014)

10/10
It's a sophisticated Dragonite gentlemen. How could you not love it? (My favorite pokemon)


----------



## kasane (Feb 12, 2014)

9/10
Yay for Marshal!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Annabat (Feb 17, 2014)

7/10. We just watched that movie!


----------



## Player1won (Feb 17, 2014)

Rolf lives in my Wild World town!
9/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 17, 2014)

7/10 It's cool, but really small xD


----------



## kittylover1379 (Feb 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 17, 2014)

8/10 cuz of the cat


----------



## Byngo (Feb 17, 2014)

7/10

Cute c:


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 17, 2014)

7/10 :3


----------



## Flop (Feb 17, 2014)

8.5/10 c:


----------



## kasane (Feb 17, 2014)

10/10
Hilarious XP


----------



## Lotte (Feb 17, 2014)

8/10 c:


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 17, 2014)

9/10 :3


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 17, 2014)

9/10


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 17, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cudon (Feb 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Flop (Feb 17, 2014)

I think people here are just way too nice (myself included) to rate anything.below 8.  XD


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 17, 2014)

Lol I know, but all the avatars are awesome xD, 9/10 lololol


----------



## DeaththeKid (Feb 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cudon (Feb 17, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> I think people here are just way too nice (myself included) to rate anything.below 8.  XD



I spose so, but then again I really love your and Shrunks avatars.

7/10


----------



## DeaththeKid (Feb 17, 2014)

NUUUUUUUUUUUUUU NOT 7!!!!! T-T *stabs self*

9/10


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 17, 2014)

9/10


----------



## kasane (Feb 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## DeaththeKid (Feb 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## mob (Feb 17, 2014)

7/10 needs to be bigger.
other wise Death is a cutie!!


----------



## locker (Feb 17, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sloom (Feb 19, 2014)

0/10 Because it's Umeko

*Pulls my avatar face*

<<


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 19, 2014)

9/10


----------



## mob (Feb 19, 2014)

10/10 i love the colors. . .


----------



## Lithia (Feb 19, 2014)

10/10 dat face


----------



## Byngo (Feb 19, 2014)

It's cool 8/10


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 19, 2014)

9/10
funny but small


----------



## Beary (Feb 19, 2014)

9/10

so cute xx


----------



## kasane (Feb 19, 2014)

9/10
Awesome!


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 20, 2014)

9/10 the character is really attractive like wow


----------



## unravel (Feb 20, 2014)

8/10 because art.


----------



## sej (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice art, 8/10 <3


----------



## kkate (Feb 20, 2014)

8/10
cute


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2014)

5/10, beau is cute but default

(also if that annoying "Umeko 0" person comes in I swear gtfo)


----------



## Mao (Feb 20, 2014)

4/10 sorry I don't know who he is xD


----------



## Sloom (Feb 20, 2014)

I was too late >:C
---------------------
Really nice but not my colours... 6/10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2014)

0/10 sucker


----------



## Sloom (Feb 20, 2014)

Liar 0/10
-------------

I love Zucker not sucker


----------



## Sir Takoya (Feb 20, 2014)

10/10 You love Zucker


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2014)

8/10 cute art


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 20, 2014)

4/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 20, 2014)

6/10

Whatwhatisit


----------



## Sloom (Feb 20, 2014)

6/10...

I preferred your "Oh no I lost my balloon D:" picture


----------



## BubbleRadius (Feb 20, 2014)

8/10

That face though! XD


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2014)

6/10 cute but a bit generic


----------



## Sloom (Feb 20, 2014)

10/10...

This is just my sorry it's actually pretty rub--- I mean awesome


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 20, 2014)

11/10


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Lithia (Feb 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 20, 2014)

10/10 pingu is fabulous

b4 anyone starts critiszing me like "christmas ended months ago idiot" my old avatar got lost in files that were deleted and i cbb to make a new one so dont judge me.


----------



## kasane (Feb 20, 2014)

7/10 then


----------



## toastia (Feb 20, 2014)

8/10
wut anime is that? What anime is in your sig 
I SHOULD GET 10/10 CAUSE DERPS RULE


----------



## Jawile (Feb 20, 2014)

6/10 derps are old :[


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 20, 2014)

9/10 for pokemon


----------



## kasane (Feb 20, 2014)

Prin said:


> 8/10
> wut anime is that? What anime is in your sig
> I SHOULD GET 10/10 CAUSE DERPS RULE



Technically it's a character >~<
The one in my avatar and sig are the same person but it's a chibi version in the sig >w<
It's Akise Aru from the Anime Mirai Nikki (or Future Diary in English)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yea and 7/10
I don't really like frilly dresses imo sorry ;__;
Unless it was Beatrice's dress which looks very royal


----------



## Zeiro (Feb 20, 2014)

7/10 mirai nikki I think


----------



## kasane (Feb 20, 2014)

Reizo said:


> 7/10 mirai nikki I think



8/10 yea Mirai Nikki


----------



## Bowie (Feb 21, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Sloom (Feb 21, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Bowie (Feb 21, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Scarlett. (Feb 21, 2014)

10/10 it's really cool


----------



## Beary (Feb 21, 2014)

8/10? x3


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Hikari (Feb 21, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 21, 2014)

5/10 It was good at first, but now that you keep using it, it's getting old.


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 21, 2014)

6/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 21, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Sloom (Feb 21, 2014)

7/10

I'm just being generous, I honestly hate Gandalf


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 21, 2014)

3/10

Ginger cats are spooky.


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 21, 2014)

10/10
i like espurr it's cute


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sloom (Feb 21, 2014)

GANDALF 
5/10, let's just be honest, shall we?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 21, 2014)

Ganondorf, not Gandalf.


----------



## Sloom (Feb 21, 2014)

That's how much I know about "Ganondorf"


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 21, 2014)

tenouttaten

It has a woman drinking tea ffs


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 21, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Bowie (Feb 21, 2014)

8/10

Beautiful!


----------



## Beary (Feb 21, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> tenouttaten
> 
> It has a woman drinking tea ffs



http://espurr.net


----------



## kasane (Feb 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 21, 2014)

8/10 Because there is a person with the stuff in the stuff with the stuff. Kthxbai


----------



## Bowie (Feb 21, 2014)

7/10

I actually like that, to be honest.


----------



## kasane (Feb 22, 2014)

8/10
A bit random


----------



## Cascade (Feb 22, 2014)

9/10 like it


----------



## Bowie (Feb 22, 2014)

8/10

I very much like the vintage touch.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2014)

1,000,000/10


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## mob (Feb 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 22, 2014)

One of my friends would probably fap to yours.

But tenouttaten because it's Fortune :B


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2014)

10/10 Cute


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 22, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> One of my friends would probably fap to yours.
> 
> But tenouttaten because it's Fortune :B



Your friend needs therapy.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 22, 2014)

8/10 I have no idea who the hell he is but they are very cute I do say uwu
what anime are they from?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2014)

10/10 Adorable.


----------



## kasane (Feb 22, 2014)

7/10
Not a big fan .-.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 22, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Zeiro (Feb 22, 2014)

9/10 very cute, but the background is white. let me know if you want to make it transparent :]


----------



## amemome (Feb 23, 2014)

9/10:  transparency is clean, but hair and baseball cap are cut off.  Colors are vivid and clean, and strong black lines are attention grabbing. diagonal balance from front hair to cap end, from beard to eye-gaze.

cool character... I think i've seen him somewhere but I can't really pinpoint.


----------



## yosugay (Feb 23, 2014)

8/10 cute


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 23, 2014)

10/10 

lol


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Feb 23, 2014)

7/10, could use some transparency, other than that, it's fine.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 23, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Flop (Feb 23, 2014)

11/10.


----------



## kasane (Feb 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 23, 2014)

9/10 gorgeous silver haired boy uwu


----------



## Zeiro (Feb 23, 2014)

10/10 what


----------



## Sloom (Feb 23, 2014)

5/10 What is that ?


----------



## nekosync (Feb 23, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Sloom (Feb 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 23, 2014)

Adorable/10


----------



## R3i (Feb 26, 2014)

5-6/10


----------



## ~Yami~ (Feb 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Hot (Feb 26, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 26, 2014)

5.8/10


----------



## sej (Feb 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Bowie (Feb 28, 2014)

5/10


----------



## toastia (Feb 28, 2014)

4/10


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 28, 2014)

3.4/10


----------



## toastia (Feb 28, 2014)

6/10


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 28, 2014)

6/10


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 28, 2014)

Why you keep changing so many tiems?! ^ 8/10


----------



## kasane (Feb 28, 2014)

Cuz they can (･_･;
8/10


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 28, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> Why you keep changing so many tiems?! ^ 8/10


because I am a very picky person, who is never satisfied umu 

anywho 9/10


----------



## mob (Feb 28, 2014)

10/10
i love all yours icons omfg. .


----------



## Bowie (Feb 28, 2014)

5/10


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 28, 2014)

6.5/10


----------



## mob (Feb 28, 2014)

9/10 i love the purple tbh omf g


----------



## ~Yami~ (Feb 28, 2014)

10/10
The eyebrows （≧∇≦）


----------



## Bowie (Feb 28, 2014)

6/10


----------



## mob (Feb 28, 2014)

5/10 rather epileptic


----------



## Pixlplume (Feb 28, 2014)

10/10

You probably never hear this, but those eyebrows are hawt.


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 28, 2014)

4.3/10


----------



## kasane (Mar 1, 2014)

8/10 *again*


----------



## BeautifulDestruction (Mar 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2014)

7/10 a bit small but looks cool bro


----------



## kasane (Mar 1, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 1, 2014)

7/10


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Mar 1, 2014)

9/10
Is that Alois Trancy, or?


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

10/10
Penguin <3


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 1, 2014)

7/10 kinda blurryyy D:


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 1, 2014)

mayormako said:


> 9/10
> Is that Alois Trancy, or?



It's the beautiful Alois Trancy. And 8/10


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 1, 2014)

how many times should I rate you omg 10/10 for alois


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 1, 2014)

hur hur 8.7/10


----------



## mob (Mar 1, 2014)

9/10


----------



## kasane (Mar 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Mar 2, 2014)

8/10 x3


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 2, 2014)

7.8/10


----------



## kasane (Mar 3, 2014)

8/10
Lol so many Anime characters >.>


----------



## mob (Mar 3, 2014)

7/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 3, 2014)

9/10


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 3, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Music_123 (Mar 3, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 3, 2014)

6/10


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 3, 2014)

8/10

I still need to watch that movie :c


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 3, 2014)

1000/10
Go shrunk


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 3, 2014)

10/10
It's a tower of pikachu's (=ﾟωﾟ)ﾉ


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 3, 2014)

10/10

eNNEE


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 3, 2014)

Its Momo so I have to give it a 10/10
Kagerou project FTW (=ﾟωﾟ)ﾉ


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 3, 2014)

7.6/10


----------



## radical6 (Mar 3, 2014)

5/10 donut girl is ok


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 4, 2014)

8/10
Dont know whats its from but, it looks cool >~<


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 4, 2014)

8/10 it's quite cute I say


----------



## kasane (Mar 4, 2014)

9/10

Shrunk as usual, eh? c:


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 4, 2014)

10/10
Akise Aru >////<


----------



## zantrul (Mar 4, 2014)

9/10 Very cute couple!


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 4, 2014)

8.1/10


----------



## mob (Mar 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 4, 2014)

10/10 ms fortune <3


----------



## kasane (Mar 4, 2014)

9/10 again XP

Love your other avatars as well ^^


----------



## zantrul (Mar 5, 2014)

10/10 is that a 3DS? in his mouth


----------



## mob (Mar 5, 2014)

7/10 love the art just not the show...


----------



## kasane (Mar 7, 2014)

zantrul said:


> 10/10 is that a 3DS? in his mouth



It's a blue cellphone XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 7, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Byngo (Mar 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sloom (Mar 7, 2014)

5/10, you have to zoom in to see , meow


----------



## Byngo (Mar 7, 2014)

9/10

It's cute c:


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 7, 2014)

9/10


----------



## mob (Mar 7, 2014)

6/10 too small, barely see the lettering. :c


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 7, 2014)

"Dogs come when they're called; cats take a message and get back to you."

Um, 4/10


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 7, 2014)

4.3/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 7, 2014)

8/10 Cute


----------



## kasane (Mar 7, 2014)

5/10
Nice message though .-.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 8, 2014)

10/10
Blu ceil pones.


----------



## kasane (Mar 8, 2014)

9/10
Cellphone _diaries,_ to be exact XD


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 8, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Music_123 (Mar 8, 2014)

6/10
odd but somewhat cute


----------



## Reaper_Flower (Mar 8, 2014)

9/10  pretty pink haaair


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2014)

lol 8/10


----------



## kasane (Mar 8, 2014)

7/10


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 8, 2014)

10/10 AKISE KUNNNNNNNNN <3


----------



## Music_123 (Mar 8, 2014)

10/10
funny


----------



## Solar (Mar 8, 2014)

8/10! Cute.


----------



## Chiarasu (Mar 9, 2014)

10/10! Happiness Charge Precure~ I only watched Doki Doki though.


----------



## Solar (Mar 9, 2014)

Chiarasu said:


> 10/10! Happiness Charge Precure~ I only watched Doki Doki though.



Ahhhh you HAVE to watch it!! This season has been so good so far!! Anyway 10/10 very mysterious, I like that.


----------



## Chiarasu (Mar 9, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> Ahhhh you HAVE to watch it!! This season has been so good so far!! Anyway 10/10 very mysterious, I like that.



Is it really similar to Heartcatch? I watched 16-ish episodes and still need to finish it.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 9, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Redlatios (Mar 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Mar 9, 2014)

8/10 LOLOL xD


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 10, 2014)

9/10!


----------



## Lithia (Mar 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Mar 10, 2014)

8/10 It's really cool =D


----------



## Sloom (Mar 10, 2014)

-1000/10 What happened to the oldie, nicie avatarie?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Mar 10, 2014)

;n; Someone made this for my tumblr... so I used it here

7/10....


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 10, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Cariad (Mar 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## kasane (Mar 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 15, 2014)

9.7/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## kasane (Mar 16, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Mar 16, 2014)

10/10. Nice phone


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 16, 2014)

5/10


----------



## bakamakoto (Mar 16, 2014)

8/10
I love Alois!!


----------



## Solar (Mar 16, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## Music_123 (Mar 16, 2014)

10./10 
cure Princess!!


----------



## Jawile (Mar 16, 2014)

Reminds me of Jessie from Pokemon. 6/10.


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 17, 2014)

6/10 never liked the main character design from that game.


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 17, 2014)

8/10
Dont know what it is, but looks cool~


----------



## Solar (Mar 17, 2014)

9/10


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

7.6/10


----------



## kkate (Mar 17, 2014)

annie omggg
11/10


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 21, 2014)

12/10 Armin omggg


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 21, 2014)

That's Eren sillybillyfillybillykrghiosdghisdfgidsfj
7.8/10


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 21, 2014)

Butbutbutbutbutshecalledmikasaannie ((((((((


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 21, 2014)

I first had it to Annie, then changed it to Mikasa :L


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 21, 2014)

And 10/10 

- - - Post Merge - - -



LadyVivia said:


> I first had it to Annie, then changed it to Mikasa :L


Oh. T~T


----------



## kasane (Mar 23, 2014)

10/10

Looks like a somewhat psycho, I love psychos, what more can I say?


----------



## Sloom (Mar 23, 2014)

10/10 Cute.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Mar 23, 2014)

8/10 Dat cat's giving me a weird look xD


----------



## rad_baby (Mar 23, 2014)

7/10 bcuz shadow is cuter


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 23, 2014)

9/10 cause deer butt


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 23, 2014)

4/10


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 23, 2014)

4.2/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 23, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Muu (Mar 23, 2014)

2/10


----------



## CR33P (Mar 23, 2014)

7/10 wud bang
no im kidding


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 23, 2014)

6.7/10 I love Hanji.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 23, 2014)

3/10


----------



## gooieooie (Mar 23, 2014)

1/10
I don't like Lady Gaga...


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 23, 2014)

5.5/10


----------



## moka264 (Mar 23, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 23, 2014)

10/10 best avatar EVER!!! >:3


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 23, 2014)

5/10 Rooney's alright


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 23, 2014)

5/10 
Dont really like it but the colors are good....


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

8/10
It's cute.


----------



## Goth (Mar 23, 2014)

5/10 its just you in animal crossing

- - - Post Merge - - -

plus its dark so its hard to see


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 23, 2014)

10/10
I love amnesia, Its so pretty <3


----------



## Goth (Mar 23, 2014)

10/10

because its so kawaii


----------



## mob (Mar 23, 2014)

6/10, looks like something you'd find on google tbh


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 24, 2014)

7/10
Sprites are always cool. :3


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 24, 2014)

7/10 
Coz hatsune miku c:


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

8/10 bcoz kawaii <3


----------



## gorebat (Mar 24, 2014)

10/10, so much despair in one image!


----------



## Sloom (Mar 24, 2014)

4/10

Sorry it's just a bit... :c


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 24, 2014)

8/10
Only because it looks like my Indiana <3


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 24, 2014)

8.9/10 Coote


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 24, 2014)

6/10 I'm not sure where it's from ^^;


----------



## gorebat (Mar 24, 2014)

8/10 cute! i really dig the art style


----------



## mob (Mar 24, 2014)

9/10 komaeda no


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 24, 2014)

7.8/10
Love et


----------



## Goth (Mar 24, 2014)

5/10 no words i do not know what it is from


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 24, 2014)

6/10 
It's nice :3


----------



## Goth (Mar 24, 2014)

9/10 

i like hatsune miku but a chibi version of her would have been better :3


----------



## kasane (Mar 24, 2014)

8/10

That's Heroine, right? .-.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 25, 2014)

7/10  Caramelldansen woot! I'm not sure who that character is though ^^;


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 25, 2014)

8/10 cuz I like roos


----------



## Flop (Mar 25, 2014)

10/10 because you are the one who knocks.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 25, 2014)

8.7/10 ur coolioz


----------



## oak (Mar 25, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> 8.7/10 ur coolioz


7/10, it's obviously cute but i'm not sure where it's from! I'm not really knowledgable with anime.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 25, 2014)

noahmeow said:


> 7/10, it's obviously cute but i'm not sure where it's from! I'm not really knowledgable with anime.



The gurl holding the bear is Junko from Dangan Ronpa 

Anyway 6.7/10


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## mob (Mar 25, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 25, 2014)

8/10.
uvu


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 25, 2014)

7.5/10 
I just like the face grabbin'


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 25, 2014)

8.9/10 Very cute


----------



## gorebat (Mar 25, 2014)

8/10 c:


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 25, 2014)

7/10
Groovyda!


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 25, 2014)

9/10
Pretty cool! Haha makes me laugh


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 25, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Clara Oswald (Mar 25, 2014)

9/10!! I don't know what it's from but it looks cool


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 25, 2014)

4/10 Pretty dark and hard to see, but it fits your name  Mysterious..


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 25, 2014)

9/10. I swear i've seen that avatar before, if I'm correct; Kill La Kill? Sorry if I'm wrong. uvu;;


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 25, 2014)

Yup 
Anyway, 7.9/10


----------



## Narfeng (Mar 25, 2014)

9/10
Swing that scissor sword, girl.


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 25, 2014)

10/10
It's a cat -///- I love cats <3


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 25, 2014)

7.6/10


----------



## kasane (Mar 25, 2014)

9/10
Nice pic


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 25, 2014)

10/10 For badass Alucard


----------



## Thunder (Mar 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Bowie (Mar 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Javocado (Mar 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Javocado (Mar 27, 2014)

6.8/10


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 27, 2014)

10/10 Bob is the best <3


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 27, 2014)

8/10 The color of your title really fits the avatar!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## debinoresu (Mar 27, 2014)

7/10 im guessing its fluttershy and its p cute


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 27, 2014)

9/10 wolves are awesome x3


----------



## elisia78 (Mar 27, 2014)

8/10 :3

(yaay im none existent)


----------



## lazuli (Mar 27, 2014)

*0/0 wwhy dont you even have any posts*


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 27, 2014)

7.6/10


----------



## Finnian (Mar 27, 2014)

9/10.
I love how everything matches everything else.


----------



## Narfeng (Mar 27, 2014)

10/10
AUTO WIN WITH ISABELLE BEING ADORABLE WITH HER SISTER.


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

sister? brother* I like your profile pic its cute with the cat playing a ds 10/10


----------



## kasane (Mar 27, 2014)

8/10

CATS *^*


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 27, 2014)

10/10 because it reminds me of this..


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 27, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> 10/10 because it reminds me of this..



I couldn't watch 2 seconds of that because I hate Baby Face Levi..
Anyway 9.8/10 For Tototototototottototototototoototot


----------



## kasane (Mar 27, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> 10/10 because it reminds me of this..



Dying right now

- - - Post Merge - - -

9/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

Allow me to post something completely random


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 28, 2014)

8/10
Little itty kitty watering flowers >//<


----------



## toastia (Mar 28, 2014)

110/10


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 28, 2014)

7/10
Beautiful


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 28, 2014)

10/10
Every time I see it, I cant help but laugh XD


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 28, 2014)

8/10
Its... got a girl. And she's purty. .//3//.


----------



## sej (Mar 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Farobi (Mar 28, 2014)

9/10 - without the white space it would look perfect c:


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 28, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## kasane (Mar 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## toastia (Mar 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 29, 2014)

1.2/10


----------



## Mini Mario (Mar 29, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 29, 2014)

4/10


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 29, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Mar 29, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 29, 2014)

That is the best username i've heard ever. 
Anyway, 6.9/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 29, 2014)

6/10

the words block her faceeee


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 29, 2014)

7/10 It's very cute


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 29, 2014)

5.2/10


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 29, 2014)

4/10 I don't get the reference and it's not colorful/fun


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 29, 2014)

Jesirawr said:


> 4/10 I don't get the reference and it's not colorful/fun



It's Rei from Evangelion. Ugh, know your anime.


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 29, 2014)

Not much of a weeaboo sorry


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 29, 2014)

Jesirawr said:


> Not much of a weeaboo sorry



That's offensive.


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm more of a video game person than video media person.  Especially Anime.  It needs to be amazing for me to like it.  Otherwise, it's just another anime!


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 29, 2014)

Jesirawr said:


> I'm more of a video game person than video media person.  Especially Anime.  It needs to be amazing for me to like it.  Otherwise, it's just another anime!



I meant you calling me an obsessive anime fan by calling me a weeaboo..
Anyway, 6.1/10


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 29, 2014)

Ah, I didn't mean anything bad by it


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 30, 2014)

5/10
I don't like sexualized furries, sorry. Gave points cuz it's still art.


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 30, 2014)

8.5/10
.... *****. :3


----------



## kasane (Mar 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 30, 2014)

7/10.  I generally like these because they're neat, at the same time, they are overdone.  Don't know the character though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heisenberg said:


> 5/10
> I don't like sexualized furries, sorry. Gave points cuz it's still art.



To each their own I guess.  Just the surface though..just the surface.


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 30, 2014)

9/10
Its so cute >~<


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 30, 2014)

6.8/10


----------



## kasane (Mar 31, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Narfeng (Mar 31, 2014)

8/10


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 31, 2014)

8/10 kitteh~


----------



## Kildor (Mar 31, 2014)

7/10 for the awesome person above me :3


----------



## Gummysaur (Mar 31, 2014)

8/10 b/c fangcy gentlewolf


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 31, 2014)

9/10


----------



## senb0 (Mar 31, 2014)

9/10
s so cute


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Aizu (Mar 31, 2014)

10/10  Because K-ON is amazing

- - - Post Merge - - -

10/10 for K-ON!


----------



## Psydye (Mar 31, 2014)

8.5/10

'Tis amazing! lol


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 31, 2014)

8/10
My hubby is a huge Sonic fan and although his favorite female lead is Blaze, he still talks about Princess Sally.
He's got all the comics, games, etc.  I'm a little Sonic sick to be honest!


----------



## kasane (Apr 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## sej (Apr 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 2, 2014)

4/10 A little boring


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 2, 2014)

7/10 omg wut


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 2, 2014)

7/10 because animu lady.


----------



## sej (Apr 2, 2014)

10/10, so cute


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 2, 2014)

9/10 CUTE!!!!!! >w<


----------



## Zander (Apr 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2014)

9/10 why do you think a sword being struck by lightning is "*Cute*"


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 2, 2014)

6.5/10


----------



## Zander (Apr 2, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2014)

7/10 goat to go now jk


----------



## Zander (Apr 2, 2014)

7/10

What ISNT cute about a lightening sword?


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2014)

7/10 Everything


----------



## Nameless fox (Apr 2, 2014)

9/10 
Swords are awesome.
Lightning makes it even better.
Could be a bit larger, but meh! Can't win 'em all.


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Apr 2, 2014)

7/10
cool


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Bowie (Apr 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2014)

9/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 2, 2014)

4/10 So cool it's kinda generic.


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 3, 2014)

4/10


----------



## yosugay (Apr 3, 2014)

ugh why cant i ever get the david bowie avatar, i want to rate it 10242353467/10


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Apr 3, 2014)

8/10 cute


----------



## Gummysaur (Apr 3, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 3, 2014)

7/10 it is really small but cool looking


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 3, 2014)

8/10 I like it


----------



## ransu (Apr 3, 2014)

yosugay said:


> ugh why cant i ever get the david bowie avatar, i want to rate it 10242353467/10


right ;sdgh

6/10


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 3, 2014)

6.5/10


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 3, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 3, 2014)

Edit, got ninja'd ._.

7/10, it's cool but pretty small ^^


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 3, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 3, 2014)

10/10 Kangaroos are cool~


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 3, 2014)

10/10 very cute


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 3, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 4, 2014)

9/10 it is cute and makes Rooney look awesome


----------



## Zura (Apr 4, 2014)

5/10 not a big fan


----------



## Myst (Apr 4, 2014)

10/10


----------



## kasane (Apr 4, 2014)

5/10

Kinda small >.>


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 4, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 4, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Farobi (Apr 4, 2014)

10/10


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 4, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 4, 2014)

10/10 Robot cake Frog king


----------



## LadyVivia (Apr 4, 2014)

6.9/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 4, 2014)

9/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 5, 2014)

5/10


----------



## CR33P (Apr 5, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Goth (Apr 5, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 5, 2014)

10/10 XD


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 5, 2014)

10/10 Rooney is one of my favorites.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 5, 2014)

9/10


----------



## f11 (Apr 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Flop (Apr 5, 2014)

4/10.


Frickin' annoying final boss.


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

Flop said:


> 4/10.
> 
> 
> Frickin' annoying final boss.



1/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 5, 2014)

6/10 eh
okay villain the art work is nice though


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 5, 2014)

8/10 Neat!


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 5, 2014)

7/10 c:


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Apr 5, 2014)

7/10 :3


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

8/10


----------



## lilyandemrys (Apr 5, 2014)

5/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Apr 5, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

lilyandemrys said:


> 5/10


Why do you insult me?! 9/10


----------



## BubbleRadius (Apr 5, 2014)

8/10
Is it Vati?


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

BubbleRadius said:


> 8/10
> Is it Vati?


No you got it worng its Vaati. 8/10


----------



## LadyVivia (Apr 5, 2014)

7.8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

9/10 Which avatar is better? 

1.


2.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Apr 5, 2014)

I prefer number 1

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

9/10 anyone else?


----------



## LadyVivia (Apr 5, 2014)

I like 2 betta.
7.8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> I like 2 betta.
> 7.8/10



8/10 How about this avatar? Which is the best?


----------



## LadyVivia (Apr 5, 2014)

Oooohhh that one looks nice.
8.9/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Apr 5, 2014)

9/10 Elizabeth is so cute :3


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

*9/10*


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 5, 2014)

8/10 ^^


----------



## Zura (Apr 6, 2014)

*8/10*


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 6, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 6, 2014)

7/10


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 6, 2014)

7/10 idk who that guy is but hes purple and glowy and thats enough for me


----------



## Zura (Apr 6, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> 7/10 idk who that guy is but hes purple and glowy and thats enough for me



*9/10 click on the banner in my signature!*


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2014)

10'd because awesome game


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 6, 2014)

*7/10*


----------



## Fairy (Apr 6, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 6, 2014)

*10/10*


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 6, 2014)

10/10 I looovvveeeee yours!!!!


----------



## Zura (Apr 6, 2014)

*9/10 thank you (ﾟ∀ﾟ)*


----------



## kasane (Apr 7, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 7, 2014)

8/10 FABOOLOUS!


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2014)

*9/10*


----------



## Murray (Apr 7, 2014)

4/10 not a fan of metroid sorry :/


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 7, 2014)

8/10 That is legend of Zelda BTW~ Yours is very elegent I like it


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2014)

*9/10*


----------



## lazuli (Apr 7, 2014)

*8/10*


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 7, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2014)

*9/10*


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 7, 2014)

7/10
So much purple!


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2014)

*10/10 Purple is Awesome!*


----------



## Narfeng (Apr 7, 2014)

Cool banner for your shop.
7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 7, 2014)

9/10 I enjoy the gamer-cat comics


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2014)

*10/10*


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2014)

*10/10*


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 7, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2014)

*10/10 | 100/100 | 1,000/1,000 |1,000,000/1,000,000*


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 7, 2014)

9/10 Vaati is pretty cool!


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> 9/10 Vaati is pretty cool!



*I know right! 9/10 guys should this be my avatar?





*


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 8, 2014)

No.

8/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

Karen said:


> No.
> 
> 8/10


Ok now its my signature! 9/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 8, 2014)

7/10


----------



## milktea (Apr 8, 2014)

10/10 cute lil pixel avatar <3


----------



## Pearls (Apr 9, 2014)

10/10 Because its cute


----------



## Hot (Apr 9, 2014)

It's one of the premade avatars, but it's not bad. 7/10.


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 9, 2014)

9/10 for capturing the playfulness of Vaati.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 12, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 12, 2014)

10/10 such an awesome avatar!


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 12, 2014)

10/10 ~


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 12, 2014)

10/10 its looks amazing~!


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2014)

10/10


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 12, 2014)

10/10 woop


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> 10/10 woop



I was changing my avatar so which one this one? 10/10


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 12, 2014)

Vaati said:


> I was changing my avatar so which one this one? 10/10



yup yup ~


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 12, 2014)

10/10 Such an awesome avatar :3


----------



## Manaberry (Apr 12, 2014)

10/10 kangaroos are cute


----------



## Akemi (Apr 12, 2014)

10/10 so cute <3


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 12, 2014)

*9.9999999999/10*

jk 10/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Apr 12, 2014)

9/10 :3


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 12, 2014)

9/10 Death the kid is cool :3


----------



## Kildor (Apr 12, 2014)

9/10. Because boxing Kangaroo.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 12, 2014)

9/10, fancy Fancy FANCY


----------



## sej (Apr 12, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Kildor (Apr 12, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 12, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kildor (Apr 12, 2014)

10/0


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Kildor (Apr 12, 2014)

8/10


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 12, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Kildor (Apr 12, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## sugargalaxy (Apr 12, 2014)

9/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 12, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Kildor (Apr 12, 2014)

6/10 can't really see the avatar..


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2014)

8/10 

*For all of you who say my avatar is to purple! *


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 12, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Manaberry (Apr 12, 2014)

10/10 Purple is my favorite color


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2014)

TanukiSensei said:


> 10/10 Purple is my favorite color



Mine two! 10/10


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 12, 2014)

TOO PURPLE, BUT 10/10 coz I looooooove purple haha


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 12, 2014)

8.7/10 ^^


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 12, 2014)

10/10 ^^


----------



## Zura (Apr 13, 2014)

8\10


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 13, 2014)

10/10 _always_


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 13, 2014)

9/10


----------



## nekosync (Apr 13, 2014)

7/10


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 13, 2014)

8/10, cats are cute ;3


----------



## nekosync (Apr 13, 2014)

8/10 because domo


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 13, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 13, 2014)

8\10


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 13, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 13, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 13, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 13, 2014)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 13, 2014)

10/10 Always.


----------



## Byngo (Apr 13, 2014)

9/10


----------



## oak (Apr 13, 2014)

7/10, thought it was a penguin but now i'm just confused D:


----------



## shananza (Apr 13, 2014)

7/10, damn that flower crown doe.


----------



## Narfeng (Apr 13, 2014)

0/10
I don't see an avatar...


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 13, 2014)

0/10 - i hate cats :x


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 13, 2014)

7/10 cute


----------



## Zura (Apr 13, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2014)

8/1o


----------



## Liquid (Apr 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

10/10 I don't know what show its from but I like it


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2014)

9/10
It's fab.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Hot (Apr 14, 2014)

7.5/10
I don't like kangaroos TBH.


----------



## e-puff (Apr 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Caius (Apr 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 14, 2014)

7/10 it looks cool


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2014)

10/10 looks great


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 14, 2014)

6/10 much to happy. Lol


----------



## Hot (Apr 14, 2014)

4.5/10
. . . Yeah. Not a fan of IRL avatars.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Flop (Apr 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 14, 2014)

8/10 Magicrap Magikarp is hella coo'


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Gizmodo (Apr 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Autumnia (Apr 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## oak (Apr 14, 2014)

9/10 super cute


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 14, 2014)

10/10, Nobody has Avatars like Gaston.


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## sej (Apr 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 14, 2014)

9/10 so cute!


----------



## Cottonbunnie (Apr 14, 2014)

8/10 like the expression


----------



## sej (Apr 14, 2014)

10/10 OMG SO CUTE!!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2014)

10/10 kawaii desu avatar


----------



## matt (Apr 14, 2014)

Cute


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 14, 2014)

matt said:


> Cute


5/10 SO MUCH TEXT


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2014)

8/10 cus differentt


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Apr 14, 2014)

8/10 It's cute :3


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2014)

7/10 nice :3


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 14, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 14, 2014)

5/10 don't know what it is


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 14, 2014)

7/10 cute


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Fairy (Apr 15, 2014)

10/10 B)


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 15, 2014)

10/10, cute!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 15, 2014)

Is that spice and wolf or something idk O: 10/10!!


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 15, 2014)

yes  9/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 15, 2014)

10/10 : D


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 15, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Prisma (Apr 15, 2014)

10/10 would rate again


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2014)

10/10 Jolteon is awesome.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 15, 2014)

10/10 I LOVE Shaymin


----------



## Zura (Apr 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## mapleshine (Apr 15, 2014)

9/10


----------



## milktea (Apr 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 15, 2014)

4/10 what even is it


----------



## Zura (Apr 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kildor (Apr 15, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## oak (Apr 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kildor (Apr 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 15, 2014)

10/10 Fang why did you leave me?!!!!!


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 15, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Kildor (Apr 15, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 15, 2014)

10/10 fang more like DANG

I drew my avatar myself dont be too harsh ok


----------



## oak (Apr 15, 2014)

9/10


----------



## mapleshine (Apr 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 15, 2014)

9/10


----------



## mapleshine (Apr 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## mapleshine (Apr 15, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Apr 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## rosie789 (Apr 15, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 15, 2014)

10/10! I love Okami!!!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 15, 2014)

10/10 PIETRO


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 15, 2014)

6/10 It is to small to see any detail


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 15, 2014)

8/10

Kinda blurry


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 15, 2014)

10/10 adoreble!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 15, 2014)

4/10 A little generic, but artistic.


----------



## Byngo (Apr 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 15, 2014)

6/10  im confused


----------



## Zura (Apr 15, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 16, 2014)

9/10 love Vaati


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 16, 2014)

10/10
SAKURA!


----------



## oak (Apr 16, 2014)

9/10 cute mayor art


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

10/10 amazing


----------



## Prisma (Apr 16, 2014)

10/10 2Fabulous4Me


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

10.1/10 so fabulous


----------



## Prisma (Apr 16, 2014)

10.2/10 OFFTHECHARTS


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

10.3 SUPERB ADAM LAMBERT WOULD BE PROUD


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2014)

1\10


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 16, 2014)

9/10 alittle blury but love it!


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2014)

9\10 my new avatar is more pimp


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 16, 2014)

10/10 FOR PIMP


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> 10/10 FOR PIMP



9/10 You got dat right


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 16, 2014)

2/10

Ugh pimps


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2014)

9/10 

Haters gonna hate


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 16, 2014)

8/10 I liked the old one better, but this one is cool


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> 8/10 I liked the old one better, but this one is cool



I might go back tho. But to many people were complaining on how purple It was. 9/10


----------



## Prisma (Apr 16, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 16, 2014)

7/10 cute awkward puppy <3


----------



## Prisma (Apr 16, 2014)

8/10 i like pink.


----------



## Solar (Apr 16, 2014)

7/10 dat puppy tho


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 16, 2014)

9/10 Super Cute Dude <3


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2014)

9/10 this avatar was just for fun so I'll soon go back to the old one. Unless people dont want me to


----------



## Cookiex (Apr 16, 2014)

7/10 Did you draw it?


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 16, 2014)

10/10 _huehuehuehue._


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 16, 2014)

10/10 Love it more everytime I see it


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2014)

9/10


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 17, 2014)

Theres nothing :c 1/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 17, 2014)

3/10


----------



## milktea (Apr 17, 2014)

5/10 i thought it was the birth of venus but it's actually lady gaga =))


----------



## Shokyokudesuka (Apr 17, 2014)

*7/10 *


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 17, 2014)

10/10 JESSIE AND JAMES~


----------



## Cookiex (Apr 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Flop (Apr 17, 2014)

10/10 XD


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 17, 2014)

1000/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Flop (Apr 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## sej (Apr 17, 2014)

10/10 xD


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 17, 2014)

10/10 cute!


----------



## sej (Apr 17, 2014)

100000000000000000000000000000000000000/10

LOVE IT!


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 17, 2014)

10/10 yay I love this one~


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 17, 2014)

9/10 Love the animation~


----------



## rosie789 (Apr 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2014)

10/10 DERP


----------



## typhoonmoore (Apr 17, 2014)

9/10 xD


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 18, 2014)

10/10 I like this one a lot too :3


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2014)

9/10 DERP


----------



## Byngo (Apr 18, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 18, 2014)

Pengwhale/10 8)


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Javocado (Apr 18, 2014)

5.9/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Javocado (Apr 18, 2014)

looks like someone is still holding a grudge of when i sweeped them on pokemon 5.9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

0/10 - I hate cats.


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2014)

5/10 what grudge? I just hate your avatar


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

6/10 cause funny face


----------



## mob (Apr 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2014)

8\10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## heichou (Apr 19, 2014)

8/10!!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 19, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 19, 2014)

9/10


----------



## uriri (Apr 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## uriri (Apr 20, 2014)

9.5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 20, 2014)

8/10 I LOVE UMBREON, but I have seen better pics


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 20, 2014)

6/10 idk, Animation puts me off and idk why.


----------



## Prisma (Apr 20, 2014)

9/10 what a sir. So fancy


----------



## Flop (Apr 20, 2014)

9/10!  I love the style!


----------



## Clara Oswald (Apr 20, 2014)

8/10 - I think people shouldn't underrated Magikarp


----------



## oak (Apr 20, 2014)

6/10, cute picture but too small


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 20, 2014)

6/10

It's good but blurry D:


----------



## Clara Oswald (Apr 20, 2014)

Cute - 8/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 20, 2014)

7/10

totorooo but blurry


----------



## heichou (Apr 20, 2014)

9/10!!!!! adorable art eeeee


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 20, 2014)

9/10 so cute!


----------



## Byngo (Apr 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## uriri (Apr 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## uriri (Apr 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## rosie789 (Apr 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Fairy (Apr 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Javocado (Apr 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## uriri (Apr 20, 2014)

11/10 for having *Bob* <3


----------



## Jirachi (Apr 20, 2014)

bb pls 6/10, umbreon is amazing the picture not so much


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## CR33P (Apr 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alice (Apr 20, 2014)

6/10. It's nice, but Pietro terrifies me.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Alice (Apr 20, 2014)

;-; 10/10 'cus Bowie.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 20, 2014)

10/10 FUKO


----------



## JessiMuse (Apr 20, 2014)

10/10. It's a very adorable avatar, and I love the Luigi hat.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 21, 2014)

9/10 Great drawing!!!


----------



## Prisma (Apr 21, 2014)

7/10 cute.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Apr 21, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Prisma (Apr 21, 2014)

2/10 ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 21, 2014)

8/10 CUTE


----------



## doveling (Apr 21, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 21, 2014)

9/10 ear twitching!


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 22, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 22, 2014)

10/10 Thank Lord Vaati -.-


----------



## Hot (Apr 22, 2014)

6/10
I'm feeling generous today.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Flop (Apr 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Hot (Apr 22, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 22, 2014)

10/10 oh


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2014)

10'd cause it made me lol


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 22, 2014)

9/10 cute


----------



## Zura (Apr 22, 2014)

6/10 I am sorry its just not appealing to me


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 22, 2014)

10/10 its all good,I was just jokin around.... what art from here do you think would make a good avatar?


----------



## Zura (Apr 22, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> 10/10 its all good,I was just jokin around.... what art from here do you think would make a good avatar?



Ahh maybe this one http://colorslive.com/details/1938710


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2014)

10


----------



## Alice (Apr 22, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 22, 2014)

10/10


MEGANE QUEEENNN


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alice (Apr 22, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> 10/10
> 
> 
> MEGANE QUEEENNN



Magnekko? Haha. Also, 7/10.


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Princess Weeb (Apr 22, 2014)

NaraFlower said:


> 9/10


10/10 that's adorable aw


----------



## Zura (Apr 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 22, 2014)

9/10 It's getting old now.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Apr 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 22, 2014)

9/10 death the kid is awesome!


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Yookey (Apr 22, 2014)

8/10 XD


----------



## Alice (Apr 22, 2014)

6/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 22, 2014)

20/10


----------



## Mario3DWorld777 (Apr 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 22, 2014)

4/10


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 22, 2014)

10/10

DOGGY!


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## rosie789 (Apr 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Prisma (Apr 23, 2014)

9/10 keep on twirlin


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 23, 2014)

9/10 doggy!!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2014)

8/10 cause lol.


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 23, 2014)

9/10 hot actress


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Ami (Apr 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## GameBoyFreak520 (Apr 23, 2014)

9/10 i don't know what it's from, but i  DO really enjoy anime & manga style artwork!


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

8/10 

Sylveon?


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 23, 2014)

9/10 yes


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2014)

@reenhard, yes miki sugimoto ffs <3

7/10 for above


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Apr 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Javocado (Apr 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 23, 2014)

10/10 javocado i mizz u


----------



## Byngo (Apr 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Javocado (Apr 23, 2014)

lmao 10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Javocado (Apr 23, 2014)

ayy i moved up from 0/10 lmao
10/10 bc toon link


----------



## Prisma (Apr 23, 2014)

10/10 ice cream


----------



## Fairy (Apr 23, 2014)

10/10 4 sure


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## rosie789 (Apr 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Fairy (Apr 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

10/10 cute!


----------



## Krystal10140 (Apr 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Mini Mario (Apr 23, 2014)

Oops! Meant 9/10 ^^;


----------



## rosie789 (Apr 23, 2014)

10/10 cool


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 23, 2014)

loll 9/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 23, 2014)

i liked how your old avatar and sig matched :/ 
6/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 23, 2014)

7/10 Cute, but could use color.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 23, 2014)

9/10 CUTE~


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 23, 2014)

8/10 cute c:


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 23, 2014)

5/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 23, 2014)

3/10 blurry


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 23, 2014)

How is it blurry?

3/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 23, 2014)

3/10

Blurry means its not clear


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 23, 2014)

5/10 I know what blurry means, and my avatar is not blurry.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 23, 2014)

3/10 lol looks blurry to me though


----------



## Fairy (Apr 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

10/10 I love it!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 23, 2014)

8/10 Much better.


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

8/10 So you guys like it when I have Vaati avatars?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 23, 2014)

8/10 Well, your username is Vaati, so…yes XD


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

8/10 Well your username is FoxWolf but your avatar is a dog?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 23, 2014)

8/10 As close as a fox/wolf as I could get.


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 23, 2014)

10/10 EPIC PIC BRO


----------



## Prisma (Apr 23, 2014)

10.1/10.   Pug. I think its a pug.


----------



## Javocado (Apr 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

without ice cream 0/10 with ice cream 5/10


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 23, 2014)

Vaati! <3 10/10​


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 24, 2014)

POKEMON! 10/10


----------



## Ami (Apr 24, 2014)

8/10 sylveon <3


----------



## Mariah (Apr 24, 2014)

6
It's all right.


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

1/10 Sorry I have never liked you avatar.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh boo hoo. You have ruined my day. Sadness is seeping through my orifices.
0/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## kasane (Apr 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 24, 2014)

Way adorable. <3 10/10​


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 24, 2014)

10/10
looks cool~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 24, 2014)

Kinda threatening.. 4/10


----------



## Ami (Apr 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ChixChi7 (Apr 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Byngo (Apr 24, 2014)

Can barely tell what it is 7/10


----------



## Flop (Apr 24, 2014)

10/10. One of my favorite avatars on TBT xD


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Prisma (Apr 24, 2014)

5/10 because LoZ minus five because you dont have a pokeball yet


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 24, 2014)

7/10 
Never played the game with Vaati.


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

Sucks for you

7/10


----------



## Bowie (Apr 24, 2014)

6/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 24, 2014)

10/10 Adorable. <3​


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Prisma (Apr 24, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 24, 2014)

10/10 cute~


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 25, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 25, 2014)

5/10 really pixelie on my computer


----------



## Zura (Apr 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 25, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Prisma (Apr 25, 2014)

8/10 cute


----------



## Zura (Apr 25, 2014)

10/10

My work of art


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 25, 2014)

10/10 Amazing picture!


----------



## milktea (Apr 25, 2014)

9/10 slyveon <3


----------



## oak (Apr 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 25, 2014)

10/10 Gaston! c:


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 25, 2014)

10/10


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 25, 2014)

10/10 Way too adorable for me.


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 25, 2014)

10/10. I don't even know what it's from but it's really nice looking. /pretty sure it's a game I've seen scenes of before but not the point/


----------



## Prisma (Apr 25, 2014)

6/10 i like the outfit but i dont know if thats you or someone else or a taco.


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 25, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> 10/10. I don't even know what it's from but it's really nice looking. /pretty sure it's a game I've seen scenes of before but not the point/



It's from a game trilogy called Mass Effect. c:

Also, PUPPY! 10/10 You already know!
-ahem- Puppy WITH A CUTE BOW-TIE.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 25, 2014)

Ah I got ninja'd xD



TaliZorah said:


> It's from a game trilogy called Mass Effect. c:



Haha I was guessing Mass Effect XD I knew they looked familiar.

10/10 because that alien looks awesome!


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 25, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kellybelly (Apr 25, 2014)

10/10 c:


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 25, 2014)

Awww 10/10. Super cute. <3


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 25, 2014)

10/10


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 25, 2014)

Shaymin! 10/10


----------



## R3i (Apr 25, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 25, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 25, 2014)

10/10


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 25, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 25, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> 6/10 i like the outfit but i dont know if thats you or someone else or a taco.



Really tempted to say its a taco, but yeah no its not me.



TaliZorah said:


> It's from a game trilogy called Mass Effect. c:
> .


Okay yeah definitely watched some cutscenes just haven't played it.

But yeah 9/10 really like that it matches the sig


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 25, 2014)

3/10, Weird hair and make-up ._.


----------



## matt (Apr 25, 2014)

Great avatar


----------



## Zura (Apr 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## rariorana (Apr 25, 2014)

7/10


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 26, 2014)

7/10, S'okay and all, love the colors but the style aint my dig' yo.


----------



## Ami (Apr 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## heirabbit (Apr 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Apr 26, 2014)

8/10 although I dont know who is that but it suit you very much~


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 26, 2014)

10/10 it looks really good~ I like the colors ^-^


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 26, 2014)

ENE 10/10


----------



## uriri (Apr 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2014)

0/10 gaga sucks >>


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 26, 2014)

10/10
She looks pretty cool~


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2014)

it's miki sugimoto :3

8/10 cause it's diff from all other animu avatars


----------



## Zura (Apr 26, 2014)

9/1o


----------



## Jawile (Apr 26, 2014)

uhhh
3/10
also you joined on my birthday so that is kind of cool


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## zToast (Apr 26, 2014)

8/10 i dont know what it is but it looks cool


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 26, 2014)

8/10 cool! Its rainbow and cubical XD
It is Sylveon btw :3


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 26, 2014)

10/10 go Joltik!


----------



## Zura (Apr 26, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 26, 2014)

4/10 who is that?


----------



## Fairy (Apr 26, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zeo (Apr 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## rosie789 (Apr 26, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 26, 2014)

10/10 looks Epic


----------



## Prisma (Apr 26, 2014)

10/10 looks adorable


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 26, 2014)

10/10 Thanks and cute puppy <3


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Fairy (Apr 27, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2014)

*100,000,000/10*

I looooooove your avatar!


----------



## squirtle (Apr 27, 2014)

Vaati said:


> *100,000,000/10*
> 
> I looooooove your avatar!



10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 27, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Ami (Apr 27, 2014)

9/10


----------



## matt (Apr 27, 2014)

Cute

- - - Post Merge - - -

8 out of 10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## matt (Apr 27, 2014)

8. Out of 10


----------



## heirabbit (Apr 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 27, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Ami (Apr 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Liseli (Apr 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Capella (Apr 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Capella (Apr 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 28, 2014)

5/10, Eh.


----------



## uriri (Apr 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## squirtle (Apr 28, 2014)

2/10


----------



## oak (Apr 28, 2014)

old lady holding a goat? 10/10


----------



## ransu (Apr 28, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 28, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Frozen (Apr 28, 2014)

6/10


----------



## mob (Apr 28, 2014)

9/10 i love how it's animated !
so hi def


----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 28, 2014)

10/10
(I love Frozen)

Edit: 10/10 as well, I like the art style! Is that Beowulf I see?


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 28, 2014)

10/10 RIN!!!


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 28, 2014)

10/10 I like it more every time I see it :3


----------



## mob (Apr 28, 2014)

6/10


----------



## kasane (Apr 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 29, 2014)

10/10 HE SMILED OMG itsrapetime


----------



## uriri (Apr 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 29, 2014)

9/10 Lady Gaga is cray cray...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 29, 2014)

8/10 cute


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## oak (Apr 29, 2014)

5/10, looks distorted too wide


----------



## GameBoyFreak520 (Apr 29, 2014)

TENOUTTATEN
[video]http://0-media-cdn.foolz.us/ffuuka/board/vp/image/1363/76/1363767198276.gif[/video]


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Apr 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## GameBoyFreak520 (Apr 29, 2014)

10/10 for the sig!


----------



## mob (Apr 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Capella (Apr 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## kasane (Apr 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Capella (Apr 29, 2014)

10/10 for creepiness


----------



## mob (Apr 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Capella (Apr 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Apr 30, 2014)

9/10 cute :3


----------



## Zura (Apr 30, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 30, 2014)

10/10 I love this avatar!


----------



## Capella (Apr 30, 2014)

8/10
I thought that was the moon ;-;


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 1, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zura (May 1, 2014)

MayorIris said:


> 8/10
> I thought that was the moon ;-;


This moon?







^^^ 9/10


----------



## Capella (May 1, 2014)

Yes that moon
10/10


----------



## Zura (May 1, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Capella (May 1, 2014)

0/10 for hurting my feels
Seriously though 10/10


----------



## kasane (May 2, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (May 2, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zura (May 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Capella (May 2, 2014)

346/10


----------



## trafalgar (May 2, 2014)

9/10
too bad the icon is in such a low quality, it's pretty


----------



## Hyoshido (May 2, 2014)

Duckface/10 uwu


----------



## Alice (May 2, 2014)

A dapper Gastrodon/10


----------



## Puffy (May 2, 2014)

10/10 because coffee


----------



## Capella (May 2, 2014)

10/10 because both of my favorite games


----------



## Zura (May 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kip (May 3, 2014)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 3, 2014)

5/10 It's alright


----------



## Zura (May 3, 2014)

7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 3, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kip (May 3, 2014)

6/10

 Can't tell what it is D:


----------



## Zura (May 3, 2014)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 3, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zura (May 3, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zura (May 3, 2014)

0/10


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 3, 2014)

*What the hell*


----------



## Assassinated (May 4, 2014)

-10/10

is this allowed? no

0/10 then


----------



## hemming1996 (May 4, 2014)

2/10 what the hell is it


----------



## Hot (May 4, 2014)

6.5/10
RL photos aren't my thing I guess.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 4, 2014)

9/10 :3


----------



## hemming1996 (May 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Marionette (May 4, 2014)

1/10 until I find out who the person in the picture is.


----------



## hemming1996 (May 4, 2014)

It's queen iggy azalea
8/10


----------



## Marionette (May 4, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (May 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## hemming1996 (May 4, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Zura (May 4, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Mini Mario (May 4, 2014)

5/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zura (May 4, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (May 5, 2014)

If you knew (StormBlader) back in 2013 you might remember this avatar


----------



## hemming1996 (May 5, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Zura (May 5, 2014)

2/10 I hate it


----------



## hemming1996 (May 5, 2014)

3/10, good to know.


----------



## Cadbberry (May 5, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Zura (May 5, 2014)

9/10


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 5, 2014)

12345


----------



## Noah2000 (May 5, 2014)

7/10

my avatar is swig


----------



## Zura (May 5, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Puffy (May 5, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (May 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Javocado (May 5, 2014)

10/10 Sylveon OP


----------



## Cadbberry (May 5, 2014)

9/10 Bob OP OP


----------



## Zura (May 5, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (May 5, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (May 5, 2014)

:'(

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (May 6, 2014)

8/10 What?


----------



## Zura (May 6, 2014)

You rated me 8 

9/10


----------



## Kip (May 6, 2014)

9/10


----------



## hemming1996 (May 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (May 6, 2014)

1/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 6, 2014)

9/10 (Spiderman FTW)


----------



## Zura (May 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (May 6, 2014)

8/10 sorry I just never liked spider man a whole lot


----------



## Zura (May 6, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> 8/10 sorry I just never liked spider man a whole lot



 :'(

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (May 6, 2014)

Sorry ;_;
8/10


----------



## Frozen (May 6, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Zura (May 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Frozen (May 6, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Eiryii (May 6, 2014)

10/10
I'm a Disney fan > w<


----------



## Zura (May 6, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Hyoshido (May 8, 2014)

8/10 cus Parker.


----------



## Frozen (May 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## jamie! (May 9, 2014)

9/10


----------



## hemming1996 (May 9, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Zura (May 9, 2014)

4/10


----------



## lazuli (May 9, 2014)

*10/10 but youll nevver be in the avvengers*


----------



## hemming1996 (May 9, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Frozen (May 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zura (May 9, 2014)

caligulasAquarium said:


> *10/10 but youll nevver be in the avvengers*









5/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 9, 2014)

10/10 SPIDER MAN!


----------



## mob (May 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Hyoshido (May 9, 2014)

9/10 I AM BEOWULF!


----------



## lazuli (May 9, 2014)

*6/10*


----------



## Zura (May 9, 2014)

8/10

7/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 10, 2014)

9/10


----------



## lazuli (May 10, 2014)

*5/10*


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Frozen (May 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zura (May 10, 2014)

7/10 I'm starting to like


----------



## Ami (May 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## hanzy (May 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (May 11, 2014)

10/10


----------



## hemming1996 (May 11, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Sanaki (May 11, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Ami (May 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## lazuli (May 11, 2014)

*7/10*


----------



## hanzy (May 11, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Ami (May 11, 2014)

8/10


----------



## feavre (May 11, 2014)

8/10


----------



## mob (May 11, 2014)

8/10


----------



## lazuli (May 11, 2014)

*8/10*


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 11, 2014)

3/10 I don't get it.


----------



## hemming1996 (May 11, 2014)

3/10
i can't see it


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 11, 2014)

5/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 11, 2014)

5/10 It's alright.


----------



## Cadbberry (May 11, 2014)

2/10 what is that? Is it lady gaga?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Ami (May 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (May 12, 2014)

10/10


----------



## lazuli (May 12, 2014)

*4/10*


----------



## Cadbberry (May 12, 2014)

2/10 i do not know what is going on. I know it has something to do with homestuck


----------



## Kildor (May 12, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Gracelia (May 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (May 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## hanzy (May 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kildor (May 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 12, 2014)

10/10


----------



## hanzy (May 12, 2014)

9/10


----------



## debinoresu (May 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## lazuli (May 12, 2014)

*7/10*


----------



## hanzy (May 12, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Geneva (May 12, 2014)

9/10
Very cute! I like Frozen.


----------



## Puffy (May 12, 2014)

9/10 because green is a nice colour


----------



## lazuli (May 12, 2014)

*9/10
I'VE ALWAYS LIKED CELESTE'S DESIGN.*


----------



## Alice (May 12, 2014)

7/10

Not a homestruck fan.


----------



## lazuli (May 12, 2014)

Alice said:


> 7/10
> 
> Not a homestruck fan.



*YES, I AM KITKAT VENUS FROM HOMESTRUCK.

7/10 THAT'S PRETTY CUTE.*


----------



## Frozen (May 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## feavre (May 12, 2014)

8/10


----------



## lazuli (May 12, 2014)

*10/10 WOW A++ QUALITY ART.*


----------



## mogyay (May 12, 2014)

8/10 ok I'm not gonna lie I don't know what it's referencing to but I like it anyway!

I'm curious to see if anyone knows where mine is from ;_;


----------



## Cadbberry (May 12, 2014)

4/10 sorry its to little to really see, and a tad blurry.


----------



## mogyay (May 12, 2014)

10/10! Absolute fave! <3!!!!

And no worries! It really is haha, there's not many good icons of the game ;_;


----------



## Cadbberry (May 12, 2014)

4/10 what game?
And thanks I am glad you like it, I drew it myself <3


----------



## Puffy (May 13, 2014)

10/10 your art is adorable ♥


----------



## Cadbberry (May 13, 2014)

8/10 Thanks I really like yours too


----------



## hanzy (May 13, 2014)

9/10


----------



## gingerbread (May 13, 2014)

10/10 
That's adorable ^_^


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 13, 2014)

8.7/10~


----------



## Ami (May 13, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Meijin Kurito (May 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zura (May 13, 2014)

0/10 I'm putting this here so I dont get in trouble for post quality.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Meijin Kurito (May 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 14, 2014)

9/10
only wish it were bigger. Can't wait for the return to hoenn!


----------



## Frozen (May 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Puffy (May 14, 2014)

9/10 that's aurora right?


----------



## Ami (May 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## kasane (May 14, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## Frozen (May 14, 2014)

Puffy said:


> 9/10 that's aurora right?



No, that's Belle.  

--

7/10


----------



## Zura (May 14, 2014)

5/10 and its gone...


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (May 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## requiem (May 14, 2014)

aw a puppy o w o  8/10, only because i think the lighting is a bit strange. u w u


----------



## Bowie (May 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## SockHead (May 14, 2014)

9/10

(my avatar is mino btw)


----------



## Zura (May 14, 2014)

100000000000000000000000000000000000000/10


----------



## Prisma (May 15, 2014)

Infinity/10 

PUPPY IS SO FREAKING CUTE GIMME DA PUP


----------



## Zura (May 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alice (May 15, 2014)

5/10. Not enough bbq sauce.


----------



## Yui Z (May 15, 2014)

10/10. There's no beating that. ;D


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2014)

8/10 p cute and different from all the anime avatars


----------



## hanzy (May 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Puffy (May 15, 2014)

10/10 ELSAAAAAA


----------



## Psydye (May 15, 2014)

7/10 Stylish...eyes creep me out though lol.


----------



## Zanessa (May 15, 2014)

6/10


----------



## uriri (May 15, 2014)

10/10 <3 it


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Puffy (May 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## hanzy (May 18, 2014)

6/10


----------



## hemming1996 (May 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 18, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Puffy (May 18, 2014)

10/10 TOON LINK HFSDNJKFBHESFBJHFKKSJFLKSKJFLIJ;


----------



## Naiad (May 18, 2014)

10/10 it's so pretty OnO


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2014)

Puffy said:


> 10/10 TOON LINK HFSDNJKFBHESFBJHFKKSJFLKSKJFLIJ;



Toon Link is le best 

11/10 Prettier


----------



## Venn (May 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Puffy (May 18, 2014)

9.5/10 thats a nice mayor uvu


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Capella (May 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Puffy (May 18, 2014)

10/10 normally I don't really like Iris but that Iris looks like a magical girl which I am a sucker for ;w;


----------



## CrashTheScene (May 18, 2014)

10/10, that art is really cute!


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Capella (May 18, 2014)

TEEEN OUT AH TEEEN


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Rina (May 18, 2014)

8/10 (Link is my son but I'm not a fan of the cartoon Links aside from Wind Waker's! :O )


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2014)

Waaaaaaaat?! Also I don't like it, sorry 4/10


----------



## Capella (May 18, 2014)

10/195


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> 10/195



That's a low rating right?! 

8/10


----------



## Capella (May 18, 2014)

Vaati said:


> That's a low rating right?!
> 
> 8/10



no 
2 meatball subs/ 1 meatball sub


----------



## Zura (May 19, 2014)

Ok... 8/10


----------



## Capella (May 19, 2014)

1 moms/3 dads


----------



## kasane (May 19, 2014)

lolwut

7/10


----------



## AlmostBlueKitty (May 19, 2014)

Sexy anime character?
12/5


----------



## Alice (May 19, 2014)

6/10 because kitty? I dunno.


----------



## Zura (May 19, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Stalfos (May 19, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (May 19, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Puffy (May 19, 2014)

9/10 I'm a sucker for puppets


----------



## typhoonmoore (May 19, 2014)

9/10 Nice!


----------



## Capella (May 19, 2014)

4/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (May 19, 2014)

I guess I should change my avatar... I didn't know it was that bad. 
Anyways, 8/10


----------



## Naiad (May 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Reenhard (May 19, 2014)

8/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (May 19, 2014)

8/10 Pretty cool!


----------



## Zura (May 19, 2014)

Puffy said:


> 9/10 I'm a sucker for puppets



puppets?

10/10


----------



## Alice (May 19, 2014)

1/10 because no wind waker.


----------



## mishka (May 19, 2014)

9/10 c:


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 19, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Zura (May 19, 2014)

Alice said:


> 1/10 because no wind waker.



Nah, ST is better!

7/10


----------



## Zura (May 20, 2014)

SP toon Link?! 10/10


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Keitara (May 20, 2014)

10/10 because I love Hamlet and Ricky's tail.


----------



## Zura (May 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zura (May 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Capella (May 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Capella (May 20, 2014)

Spoiler:  Your Score



R893535783895389573589375893753893333333338935357838953895735893758937538933333333389353578389538957358937589375389333333333893535783895389573589375893753893333333338935357838953895735893758937538933333333389353578389538957358937589375389333333333893535783895389573589375893753893333333338935357838953895735893758937538933333333389353578389538957358937589375389333333333893535783895389573589375893753893333333338935357838953895735893758937538933333333389353578389538957358937589375389333333333893535783895389573589375893753893333333338935357838953895735893758937538933333333389353578389538957358937589375389333333333893535783895389573589375893753893333333338935357838953895735893758937538933333333389353578389538957358937589375389333333333893535783895389573589375893753893333333338935357838953895735893758937538933333333389353578389538957358937589375389333333333893535783895389573589375893753893333333338935357838953895735893758937538933333333389353578389538957358937589375389333333333893535783895389573589375893753893333333338935357838953895735893758937538933333333389353578389538957358937589375389333333333893535783895389573589375893753893333333338935357838953895735893758937538933333333389353578389538957358937589375389333333333893535783895389573589375893753893333333338935357838953895735893758937538933333333389353578389538957358937589375389333333333893535783895389573589375893753893333333338935357838953895735893758937538933333333389353578389538957358937589375389333333333893535783895389573589375893753893333333338935357838953895735893758937538933333333389353578389538957358937589375389333333333893535783895389573589375893753893333333338935357838953895735893758937538933333333389353578389538957358937589375389333333333893535783895389573589375893753893333333338935357838953895735893758937538933333333389353578389538957358937589375389333333333893535783895389573589375893753893333333338935357838953895735893758937538933333333389353578389538957358937589375389333333333893535783895389573589375893753893333333338935357838953895735893758937538933333333389353578389538957358937589375389333333333893535783895389573589375893753893333333338935357838953895735893758937538933333333389353578389538957358937589375389333333333893535783895389573589375893753893333333338935357838953895735893758937538933333333389353578389538957358937589375389333333333893535783895389573589375893753893333333338935357838953895735893758937538933333333389353578389538957358937589375389333333333893535783895389573589375893753893333333338935357838953895735893758937538933333333389353578389538957358937589375389333333333893535783895389573589375893753893333333338935357838953895735893758937538933333333389353578389538957358937589375389333333333893535783895389573589375893753893333333338935357838953895735893758937538933333333389353578389538957358937589375389333333333


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 20, 2014)

1/10 for saying that.


----------



## Capella (May 20, 2014)

Spoiler: YourScore


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 20, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> Spoiler: YourScore
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 46750



O.O I AM SCARRED FOR LIFE

8/10


----------



## Puffy (May 20, 2014)

10/10 for Lady Gaga (i really like her ;w; )


----------



## Candi (May 20, 2014)

10/10 for Ibuki and Celeste! Dangan Ronpa rules!


----------



## Capella (May 20, 2014)

10/10 for flower crown Lopez


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 22, 2014)

6.5/10


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 22, 2014)

4/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 22, 2014)

5/10


----------



## libby2999 (May 22, 2014)

6/10. Its pretty cool but I doesn't fit well for an avatar. It needs to be bigger.


----------



## Capella (May 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## dreamyrose (May 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zura (May 22, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Capella (May 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## mob (May 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 22, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Capella (May 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Puffy (May 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2014)

5/10 not too original


----------



## Puffy (May 22, 2014)

8/10 Majoras mask is a nice game


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2014)

8/10 it scares me a little


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (May 23, 2014)

10 cuz kangaroo


----------



## Mao (May 23, 2014)

5/10 too much frozen everywhere *-*


----------



## lazuli (May 23, 2014)

7/10. Animation could be smoother.


----------



## LadyVivia (May 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 23, 2014)

10/10 I swear you have the best avatars mate!


----------



## Capella (May 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## LadyVivia (May 23, 2014)

6.8/10


----------



## Mercedes (May 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Puffy (May 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> 10/10 I swear you have the best avatars mate!



Thanks mate!

7/10


----------



## meo (May 23, 2014)

10/10 <3 Awesome character from awesome franchise.


----------



## Puffy (May 24, 2014)

8.4/10


----------



## hanzy (May 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## LadyVivia (May 24, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 24, 2014)

9/10 xD


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 24, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## LadyVivia (May 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 24, 2014)

10/10 <3 Lottie


----------



## Flop (May 24, 2014)

10/10 omg xD


----------



## LadyVivia (May 24, 2014)

7.6/10


----------



## Balverine (May 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 24, 2014)

did i rate your avatar yet? 9/10 for bby marco


----------



## LadyVivia (May 24, 2014)

0/10


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 24, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> 0/10



r u still mad ;A; 7.8/10


----------



## c h i h a r u (May 24, 2014)

10/10. :*


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 24, 2014)

8/10 soo cute ;v;


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Puffy (May 24, 2014)

9/10 cuuute


----------



## LadyVivia (May 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 24, 2014)

9/10 :>


----------



## Balverine (May 24, 2014)

10/10 very cute =3=


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 24, 2014)

100/10
yes, 100


----------



## mob (May 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Capella (May 25, 2014)

6/10


----------



## mob (May 25, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Capella (May 25, 2014)

23957290572890357289357289375289035728957/10 amazing!!!!!


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (May 25, 2014)

9/10


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 25, 2014)

Scary/10
(7/10)


----------



## Capella (May 25, 2014)

10/10


----------



## MayorSaki (May 25, 2014)

9/10


----------



## LadyVivia (May 25, 2014)

5.5/10


----------



## Nkosazana (May 25, 2014)

10/10
LOLOLOL


----------



## LadyVivia (May 25, 2014)

10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10
I luff Grell, pls come to Brazil.


----------



## Cadbberry (May 25, 2014)

10/10 Loved that movie


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 25, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Cyan507 (May 25, 2014)

5/10


----------



## mob (May 25, 2014)

5/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 25, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (May 26, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Rodeo (May 26, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Capella (May 26, 2014)

9/10


----------



## CheyLily (May 26, 2014)

Wish I could see it better :c 6/10


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 26, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Rodeo (May 26, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it's Iris.
10/10 for Static.


----------



## Hikari (May 26, 2014)

9/10 I like the top hat!


----------



## Cadbberry (May 26, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Capella (May 26, 2014)

CheyLily said:


> Wish I could see it better :c 6/10



Ikr D:
5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (May 26, 2014)

8/10 I do love Champion Iris though


----------



## Blondiexo (May 26, 2014)

7/10 because it's pretty! Plus I love Sylveon.

What about if your avatar is your own picture?


----------



## Cadbberry (May 26, 2014)

6/10 its interesting, if thats you your pretty~


----------



## Hikari (May 26, 2014)

7/10 I love Fairy types!


----------



## Blondiexo (May 26, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> 6/10 its interesting, if thats you your pretty~



Thanks :3

And 8/10


----------



## Capella (May 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Hikari (May 26, 2014)

8/10 I like Iris, but it's a bit small...


----------



## Geneve (May 26, 2014)

7/10 beautiful drawing but I feel like its from something I don't know?


----------



## Cadbberry (May 26, 2014)

8/10 cute


----------



## Puffy (May 26, 2014)

10/10 is kyuute


----------



## Cadbberry (May 26, 2014)

9/10 CUUTTTTEE


----------



## Hikari (May 26, 2014)

9/10, I like the chibi style of the drawing!

---



kiwiturtle said:


> 7/10 beautiful drawing but I feel like its from something I don't know?



(She's a Vocaloid and her name is Rin Kagamine.)


----------



## Capella (May 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (May 26, 2014)

10/10 LOVE IT


----------



## hibu_tan (May 26, 2014)

10/10
Sylveon is my favorite pokemon!!


----------



## Kildor (May 26, 2014)

8/10.

Can't see cuz it's too small, but I think it's a girl sleeping on a bed.


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 26, 2014)

9/10 I get it


----------



## Balverine (May 26, 2014)

7/10 because it's hard to see (for me) =3=


----------



## Cadbberry (May 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Puffy (May 26, 2014)

10/10 kyoot


----------



## Cadbberry (May 26, 2014)

9/10 thanks :3


----------



## CR33P (May 26, 2014)

8;h


----------



## Crobatman45 (May 26, 2014)

10/10 is rly gud.


----------



## Cadbberry (May 26, 2014)

9/10 I love that, it is adorable <3


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 26, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Capella (May 26, 2014)

I can't really see it ;-; 4/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 26, 2014)

5/10

It's Hades, btw


----------



## Cadbberry (May 26, 2014)

5/10 cause I like Hades


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 26, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Capella (May 26, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> 5/10
> 
> It's Hades, btw



Oh I love hades and greek mythology  
7/10


----------



## Puffy (May 26, 2014)

9.7 Iriiiis


----------



## Celes (May 26, 2014)

7/10 Cute :3


----------



## Solar (May 26, 2014)

9/10 :3


----------



## Cadbberry (May 26, 2014)

10/10 Love Pokemon!


----------



## Hikari (May 26, 2014)

7/10, I like fairy type Pok?mon!


----------



## Balverine (May 26, 2014)

9/10 cute =3=


----------



## Byngo (May 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Solar (May 27, 2014)

10/10 I think it's a combination of like a killer whale and a penguin correct me if I'm wrong though xD


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 27, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## libby2999 (May 27, 2014)

9/10, I love pokemon, although I bet you could find a better shot or uxie.

hehe, I like this one. http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs39/f/2008/344/4/0/Big_Uxie_in_the_City_by_kalekelas.jpg


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (May 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 29, 2014)

6/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 29, 2014)

6/10 womp


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 29, 2014)

5/10 Kinda got dizzy


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 29, 2014)

8/10

muwahhahahaha (I should probably change it back to something else...)


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 29, 2014)

5/10 The Cooking Mama one was nice


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 29, 2014)

8/10

I'm now beyonce


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## hemming1996 (Jun 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)

7/10 liked the old one better


----------



## hemming1996 (Jun 2, 2014)

8/10 looks cool


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 2, 2014)

4/10 Stretched images don't look too great :c


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)

none does unless you are staff and can have 150x150 

well, 6/10


----------



## mayordan (Jun 2, 2014)

5/10

i dont know what its from and it looks pixelated/ distorted of sorts​


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)

@mayordan: it's from danganronpa

cadbberry: 6/10 a bit too chibi for my taste


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## hemming1996 (Jun 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 2, 2014)

5/10 picture is pixelly and creeps me out a little bit


Jun said:


> cadbberry: 6/10 a bit too chibi for my taste


 it isn't chibi at all that is just what Sylveon looks like


----------



## hemming1996 (Jun 2, 2014)

um 7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)

um 7/10


----------



## hemming1996 (Jun 2, 2014)

um 8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)

um 7/10..


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 2, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)

cause you dont get his greatness xD
6/10


----------



## Bowie (Jun 6, 2014)

6/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 6, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Kyuby (Jun 6, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 6, 2014)

0/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 6, 2014)

5/10 (ninja'd)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 6, 2014)

4/10 You should probably change it.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 6, 2014)

10/10
because 'yonce


----------



## Puffy (Jun 6, 2014)

9/10


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 6, 2014)

8/10
deyum that signature


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 6, 2014)

10/10 bc sexy


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 6, 2014)

10/10 plz give me a egg.


----------



## Puffy (Jun 6, 2014)

8/10 its cool, I guess


----------



## beemayor (Jun 6, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Puffy (Jun 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## elesa (Jun 6, 2014)

cuteness 9/10


----------



## Bowie (Jun 6, 2014)

4/10


----------



## beemayor (Jun 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Locket (Jun 6, 2014)

5/10


----------



## beemayor (Jun 6, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Locket (Jun 6, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 6, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Bowie (Jun 6, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 6, 2014)

9/10 made me laugh


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 6, 2014)

8/10 bc flora


----------



## beemayor (Jun 7, 2014)

5158268565487879844445547454547814517/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 7, 2014)

10/10 soo cute


----------



## f11 (Jun 7, 2014)

3.14159265259/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 7, 2014)

10/10 CATS


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 7, 2014)

12/77


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 7, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 7, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 7, 2014)

TEAAAAN OUTTA TEANNNNNNNNN


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 7, 2014)

1.2333333/100


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 7, 2014)

10/10 so much Pokemon


----------



## mob (Jun 7, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 7, 2014)

3.939839839085309839058390583908539058390538093583905839053859038590285239582390582390582395802358029502358230=9583902=58=01 80=1712751578571781515=11575=1555555555555555383838383838383838383838/12


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Lily of Pivet (Jun 7, 2014)

3/10
Sorry, it just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 7, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Lily of Pivet (Jun 7, 2014)

6/10 mainly because I have no idea what it is
I was just about to take a few pictures to make an icon >-<


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2014)

5/10 premade anyways


----------



## Isabella (Jun 7, 2014)

6/10
nice stache yo


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 7, 2014)

Lily of Pivet said:


> 6/10 mainly because I have no idea what it is
> I was just about to take a few pictures to make an icon >-<



It's a pokemon called Uxie

- - - Post Merge - - -

9/10, it's cute


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Jun 7, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Peitharchia (Jun 7, 2014)

um 4/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 7, 2014)

8/10 Who is that?


----------



## Capella (Jun 7, 2014)

iz kinda small 
9/10


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 7, 2014)

yeezus approves 8/10


----------



## Peitharchia (Jun 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 7, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 7, 2014)

I find it really creepy ;-; 
7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2014)

7/10 a bit too small to see what it is


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 8, 2014)

5/10 cuz mustache


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 8, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 8, 2014)

8.6/10 

It's cute


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 8, 2014)

9/10 I really like it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Hot (Jun 8, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Limon (Jun 8, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Locket (Jun 8, 2014)

5/10 not a fan of Adventure Time :I


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2014)

4/10 
cats aren't blue or is that a dawg


----------



## Locket (Jun 8, 2014)

Capella said:


> 4/10
> cats aren't blue or is that a dawg



cat chasing a tail 


5/10

i didnt make it


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 8, 2014)

yeezus is confused 8/10


----------



## Locket (Jun 8, 2014)

Scary man 0/10, he is too creepy #chillsgodownback


----------



## beemayor (Jun 8, 2014)

0/10 because taylor's avatars are the best


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2014)

idk who that is but I'm gonna  assume it's flurry
10/10 for flurry


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 8, 2014)

20/10 bc you > everything

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd 10/10


----------



## Isabella (Jun 8, 2014)

wow 10/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jun 9, 2014)

7/10

I don't watch Adventure Time, but the space background is really cool.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 9, 2014)

10/10 for pixel unicorns


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2014)

10/10 for AT


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 9, 2014)

100/10


----------



## Zura (Jun 9, 2014)

666/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 9, 2014)

;o 666.1/10


----------



## Chromie (Jun 9, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Zura (Jun 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 9, 2014)

10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 9, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Lily of Pivet (Jun 9, 2014)

6.5/10


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Lily of Pivet (Jun 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

6/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Jun 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 9, 2014)

8.5/10!


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 9, 2014)

9/10


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 9, 2014)

10/10♥


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 9, 2014)

10/10 because your avatar and signature are both too cute :')


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 9, 2014)

ily♥ ;w;
10/10 cute avatar, rad cat 5ever


----------



## Kildor (Jun 9, 2014)

7/10.

Stare at my avatar.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 9, 2014)

10/10 I always find myself staring at it tbh until it blinks

- - - Post Merge - - -

HEYHEY NO FAIR it was 9 xDD <////3


----------



## Kildor (Jun 9, 2014)

Ninja'd.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 9, 2014)

5/10 because RIP Gandalf


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 9, 2014)

Kildor said:


> Ninja'd.



ik.. WHY??


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 9, 2014)

9/10 ninja'd


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 9, 2014)

Lucky Star and Ninja's everywhere...

8/10


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 9, 2014)

7/10 Lucky Star 5ever♥


----------



## Klinkguin (Jun 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jun 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 9, 2014)

6/10


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 9, 2014)

10/10 bc dem eyes


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

0/10


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 9, 2014)

kanye still disapproves


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

still 0/10


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 9, 2014)

-9/1


----------



## Puffy (Jun 9, 2014)

10/10 for the kanye


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 9, 2014)

10/10 because cats <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

6/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 9, 2014)

3/10


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 9, 2014)

10/10 for queen bey


----------



## Capella (Jun 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Bowie (Jun 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 11, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 11, 2014)

8.5/10
not sure who that is ( is it link?? :> )


----------



## Kildor (Jun 11, 2014)

8.5/10
Because anime


----------



## Hot (Jun 11, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 11, 2014)

8/10 oh. xD


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 11, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 11, 2014)

8/10



Mahoushoujo27 said:


> 8.5/10
> not sure who that is ( is it link?? :> )



Dark link


----------



## Byngo (Jun 11, 2014)

8/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 11, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 11, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 11, 2014)

9/10 :3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 11, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 11, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh gosh 11/10


----------



## Balverine (Jun 11, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Bowie (Jun 11, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 11, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Kyuby (Jun 11, 2014)

9/10


----------



## macuppie (Jun 11, 2014)

9/10 super cutee


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

9/10 haha :3


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 11, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 11, 2014)

6/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jun 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 11, 2014)

9/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jun 11, 2014)

9/10! =)


----------



## Capella (Jun 11, 2014)

6/10


----------



## macuppie (Jun 11, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

10/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jun 11, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

14/10 what


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jun 11, 2014)

10/10
HOW DID MINE BREAK THE SYSTEM?! xD


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

15/10 
BECAUSE LIIIINK


----------



## Puffy (Jun 12, 2014)

10/10 



Spoiler


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 12, 2014)

8/10



Puffy said:


> 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



GG


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 12, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 12, 2014)

10/10


----------



## kasane (Jun 13, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Bowie (Jun 13, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 13, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 13, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 13, 2014)

6/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 13, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 13, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jun 13, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jun 13, 2014)

6/10​


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Puffy (Jun 14, 2014)

10/10 Ike is nice


----------



## Capella (Jun 14, 2014)

10/10 for gamer cat <3


----------



## Kildor (Jun 14, 2014)

Capella said:


> 10/10 for gamer cat <3



OH I LOVE GaMERCaT! I MISS U GaMERCaT!


8.5/10


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 14, 2014)

7.5/10 i don't get the reference


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 14, 2014)

10/10
(my avatar is 10/10. "drivin' to hell")


----------



## Zura (Jun 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 14, 2014)

7/10 
no vaati in your avatar


----------



## Zura (Jun 14, 2014)

Capella said:


> 7/10
> no vaati in your avatar


Hehe maybe 1/1


----------



## Capella (Jun 14, 2014)

you a ghost now so you can't see this
10/10


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 14, 2014)

Cute! c: 10/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Hikari (Jun 14, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 14, 2014)

10/10 ~ did you draw it?


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 14, 2014)

6/10 - never watched anything from sailor moon before o:


----------



## Hikari (Jun 14, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> 10/10 ~ did you draw it?



10/10. Haha, no I didn't, I'm horrible at drawing! The picture is here and was edited by WonderK.


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 14, 2014)

Hikari said:


> 10/10. Haha, no I didn't, I'm horrible at drawing! The picture was edited by WonderK, tho.



Oh, it just looked like someone did haha. 

10/10 again anyway.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 14, 2014)

9/10

it's nice but kinda stretched looking D:


----------



## macuppie (Jun 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 14, 2014)

um... 6/10


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 14, 2014)

4/10


----------



## squirtle (Jun 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kyuby (Jun 14, 2014)

uh?/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 14, 2014)

i want to hug and kiss it its fefjfhe ardoun me 102/100


----------



## Capella (Jun 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Solar (Jun 14, 2014)

11/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 15, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 15, 2014)

8/10 ~ I'm scared of Pietro. D: Pretty sure I had a nightmare about him once too, only he looked a bit more gory in the dream itself.


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 15, 2014)

10/10!! So cute. >w<


----------



## Bowie (Jun 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2014)

ninja'd
10/10


----------



## effluo (Jun 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## nekosync (Jun 15, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

0/10

cat D:


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Bowie (Jun 15, 2014)

6/10


----------



## matt (Jun 15, 2014)

8 out of 10


----------



## Bowie (Jun 15, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Locket (Jun 15, 2014)

2/10 kinda creepy


----------



## Hot (Jun 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 15, 2014)

10/10 because of the grasshopper's "boing"


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 15, 2014)

10/100 because this makes me feel like im flying across outer space at the speed of light on meteor with lights and fireworks and noises and excitement OHOOHEHEHAHAHA


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Locket (Jun 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Puffy (Jun 15, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## davidxrawr (Jun 15, 2014)

10/10

supah' cute


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 15, 2014)

10/10 too cute


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 15, 2014)

9/10 vroom


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Bowie (Jun 15, 2014)

2/10


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Locket (Jun 15, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Bowie (Jun 15, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2014)

9/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## squirtle (Jun 15, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2014)

I just don't understand why you are not squirtle  
6/10


----------



## Bowie (Jun 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 16, 2014)

10/10 dayum..


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 16, 2014)

8/10 DAT FACE


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 16, 2014)

9 meows out of 10 meows


----------



## Bowie (Jun 16, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 16, 2014)

8/10 bambi is so cute


----------



## Kildor (Jun 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## macuppie (Jun 16, 2014)

9/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 16, 2014)

9/10 kawaii


----------



## Capella (Jun 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Puffy (Jun 16, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Bowie (Jun 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 16, 2014)

-999,999,999,999,999,999,999/1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000


----------



## f11 (Jun 16, 2014)

0/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 16, 2014)

0/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 16, 2014)

10/10 (Even though I dislike getting hit by those on MK8 lol)


----------



## Wabty (Jun 16, 2014)

pretty 8/10 tho cause it's kinda too dark


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 16, 2014)

excellent best avatar on the forum


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 16, 2014)

0/10

don't like dat


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 16, 2014)

9/10

cute


----------



## Wabty (Jun 16, 2014)

10/10 cute


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 16, 2014)

really nice 8/10



Mayor Elsa said:


> 0/10
> 
> don't like dat


awful worst on the website


----------



## Wabty (Jun 16, 2014)

10/10 cause your subtitle color matches it


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Jun 16, 2014)

10/10 c:


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 16, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 16, 2014)

4/10


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 16, 2014)

Capella said:


> 4/10



0/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 16, 2014)

pokecrysis said:


> really nice 8/10
> 
> 
> awful worst on the website



im sorry u feel that way zzzz

still same


----------



## Capella (Jun 16, 2014)

9/10 great pokemon c:


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 16, 2014)

ikr I wanna breed one on pokemon x or y.. whichever one I play more

8/10 cute


----------



## Bowie (Jun 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Puffy (Jun 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Wabty (Jun 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Hikari (Jun 16, 2014)

9/10. Are those Koi Fish?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jun 16, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Bowie (Jun 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Byngo (Jun 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 16, 2014)

-infinite/infinite * infinite cubed


----------



## radical6 (Jun 16, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Solar (Jun 17, 2014)

9/10 :3


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Bowie (Jun 17, 2014)

6/10


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jun 17, 2014)

6/10 idrk


----------



## Zura (Jun 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jun 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 17, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Bowie (Jun 17, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 17, 2014)

8/10
You seem cool


----------



## Beardo (Jun 17, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

thanks.

7/10 cause lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Bowie (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Capella (Jun 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 17, 2014)

9/10 :>


----------



## Byngo (Jun 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Beardo (Jun 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Jovi (Jun 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Bowie (Jun 17, 2014)

5/10


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 18, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 18, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 18, 2014)

67.09/0900


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 18, 2014)

69/666


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 18, 2014)

100000000 CUZ CATS


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 18, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2014)

6/10


----------



## f11 (Jun 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Bowie (Jun 18, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Redlatios (Jun 18, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 18, 2014)

9/10 haha


----------



## Bowie (Jun 18, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Solar (Jun 18, 2014)

11/10


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Bowie (Jun 18, 2014)

3/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 18, 2014)

1000/10


----------



## Big Forum User (Jun 18, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 18, 2014)

100/10


----------



## Solar (Jun 19, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 19, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 19, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Crobatman45 (Jun 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Isabella (Jun 19, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Smith (Jun 19, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 19, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 19, 2014)

100000000000000000000/10


----------



## Prime (Jun 20, 2014)

9/10 so golden and delicious.


----------



## radical6 (Jun 20, 2014)

5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 20, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 20, 2014)

ariana grande 6/10


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 20, 2014)

Prime said:


> 9/10 so golden and delicious.



Why does everyone want to eat me??? XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

5/10


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10 cus you look yum


----------



## Capella (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 20, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> 10/10 cus you look yum



Pls don't eat me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

100000000000000000000000000000/10


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 20, 2014)

I can't eat that eww 0/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Bowie (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 20, 2014)

OMGZ YU DUN LIKEZ CATZ 0/10


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 20, 2014)

cute 9/10


----------



## Redlatios (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Smith (Jun 20, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Redlatios (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## mob (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## effluo (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cory (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 20, 2014)

1/10? what is it


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10 ARIANA GRANDE 5EVER


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

10/10 for Light <3


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 20, 2014)

4/10

Not into Death Note.


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 20, 2014)

8/10 metal gear yeeaah


----------



## Jake (Jun 20, 2014)

6.5/10


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 20, 2014)

0/10


----------



## mob (Jun 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 21, 2014)

10/10 its funny!


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jun 21, 2014)

3282498198/10 
SO 
DAMM
CUTE!


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 21, 2014)

7/10



Mayor Elsa said:


> 0/10









I did not make my own for a 0/10


----------



## Puffy (Jun 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Hot (Jun 21, 2014)

5.5/10 - The quality bugs me.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 21, 2014)

-infinite x infinite cubed infinitely/ the end of the number cyckle


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Jun 21, 2014)

8.5/10  love TDI but Izzy wasn't in my top faves


----------



## f11 (Jun 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 21, 2014)

Reizo said:


> 7/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry it's what you got 

6/10


----------



## f11 (Jun 21, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 21, 2014)

3/10


----------



## f11 (Jun 21, 2014)

2/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 21, 2014)

0 ;o


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 23, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 23, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zappo09 (Jun 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 23, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 23, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Flop (Jun 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Puffy (Jun 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 23, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Rodeo (Jun 23, 2014)

10/10, rad dinosaur.


----------



## fairyring (Jun 23, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 23, 2014)

5/10


----------



## jazzy_jamie (Jun 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Jun 23, 2014)

3/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Locket (Jun 23, 2014)

1/10 dont get it


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Locket (Jun 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Jun 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 23, 2014)

9/10 KIRA


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Flop (Jun 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jun 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 23, 2014)

did you draw that? 
10/10


----------



## Zura (Jun 23, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 23, 2014)

3/10 creepy ;x


----------



## Chromie (Jun 23, 2014)

3/10 creepy ;x


----------



## radical6 (Jun 23, 2014)

1/10 **** pikachu


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 24, 2014)

why so annoyed u get a bad rating ^^^^^

9/10 sylveon is cute


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 24, 2014)

Me?
10/10 that is adorable


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 24, 2014)

nah its just them copying me exactly haha.

but ikr it's ahri she's qt

9/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 24, 2014)

10/10 awawaw cute


----------



## Chromie (Jun 24, 2014)

Glasses  7/10!


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 24, 2014)

10/10 cute, is that your mayor?


ok 8.5/10, pikachus are p cute


----------



## Zura (Jun 24, 2014)

Nah dats a Pikachu! 

8/10


----------



## Chromie (Jun 24, 2014)

10/10 cause I love Minish Cap


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Coos (Jun 24, 2014)

8/10 she looks super cute but not sure if the avatar expresses her love for animal crossing lol.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 24, 2014)

6.5/10


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 24, 2014)

interesting 9/10


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

10/10, she's just so hot


----------



## Capella (Jun 24, 2014)

10/10 I love stitch


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Jun 25, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 25, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 25, 2014)

9/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 25, 2014)

8/10
she cute


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't know what it is


----------



## Capella (Jun 25, 2014)

0/10
I don't like cats


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 25, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 25, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Alice (Jun 25, 2014)

7/10. Joltik's a qtpie.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 25, 2014)

10/10

Let's talk about murderrrrr!


----------



## Chromie (Jun 25, 2014)

7/10 reminds me of Ryu from street fighter. No idea who it is though.


----------



## Javocado (Jun 25, 2014)

10/10
that scene was saddening but seeing it sped up is lawlz


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 25, 2014)

10/10
bob is love


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 25, 2014)

6/10 I don't get it. :/


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 25, 2014)

6.5/10
(my avatar is that good good Snake camo from MGS3 :') )


----------



## Deca (Jun 25, 2014)

6/10 
i am no animu aficionado therefore i have no idea who that is


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 25, 2014)

10/10
because bun riding a swan
(also i'm not either but I'm definitely a metal gear solid aficionado)


----------



## mob (Jun 25, 2014)

7/10


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 25, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Flop (Jun 25, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 25, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Diableos (Jun 25, 2014)

10/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 25, 2014)

1/10 i have no idea who that is


----------



## Deca (Jun 25, 2014)

lol no one recognizes his/her avatar

9/10 because cuteness and oversized animal ears :3


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 25, 2014)

8/10 BUNNY ON A SWAN


----------



## Byngo (Jun 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 25, 2014)

10/10 medusa


----------



## effluo (Jun 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Glikk (Jun 25, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 25, 2014)

9/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 25, 2014)

8/10 Free?


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 25, 2014)

^It's Makoto Tachibana from Free so yes~

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 25, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Geoni (Jun 25, 2014)

10/10

Stunning dress if that's you.


----------



## Capella (Jun 25, 2014)

6/10 
booker is better


----------



## mishka (Jun 25, 2014)

7/10. cuz its funny but I hate bugs lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 25, 2014)

you have none?


----------



## chronic (Jun 25, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 25, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Zura (Jun 26, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 26, 2014)

you're not vaati but I like that episode 
10/10


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 26, 2014)

i miss the old bambi avatar, so i'm punishing Capella for changing it, 2/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 26, 2014)

1000000000000000000000/1


----------



## Capella (Jun 26, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> i miss the old bambi avatar, so i'm punishing Capella for changing it, 2/10



wait which bambi the one where hes chomping or the running deer


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 26, 2014)

I like the chomping one tbh


----------



## Crobatman45 (Jun 26, 2014)

broken romance/10
Selfies suk.


----------



## Zura (Jun 26, 2014)

Capella said:


> you're not vaati but I like that episode
> 10/10



Why must I show myself? 

8/10

Its summer time!


----------



## Crobatman45 (Jun 26, 2014)

1000000/10
GONNA HEAD DOWN TO THE BEACH AND DO SOME BEACHY THINGS.


----------



## Zura (Jun 26, 2014)

Crobatman45 said:


> 1000000/10
> GONNA HEAD DOWN TO THE BEACH AND DO SOME BEACHY THINGS.



 8/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 26, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Why must I show myself?
> 
> 8/10
> 
> Its summer time!







cause your username but remember when you were stormchaser
 10/10


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 26, 2014)

Capella said:


> wait which bambi the one where hes chomping or the running deer



the running deer that I named "bambi"


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 26, 2014)

nooo


----------



## Zura (Jun 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## f11 (Jun 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Jun 26, 2014)

10/10 

Its summertime for me


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 26, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Jun 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sakura144 (Jun 26, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Myles (Jun 26, 2014)

4/10. Freya's great & all but it's not really customized at all. If you want it to be basic like that, I think if you make it transparent and widen the image to center your avvie it'd look really nice.


----------



## Twinrova (Jun 26, 2014)

9/10


----------



## soki (Jun 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## soki (Jun 26, 2014)

10/10 cuz makoto


----------



## Myles (Jun 26, 2014)

10/10 bc cutie rhino


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 26, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 26, 2014)

10/10
long time no see mr unicorn


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 26, 2014)

10/10 GRANDE


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 26, 2014)

10/10 For sexy L


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 26, 2014)

9/10 For Medusa (Haven't seen it yet, but ik from what you've told me )


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jun 26, 2014)

9.99999999999/10


----------



## Zura (Jun 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 26, 2014)

8/10 
Cute


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 26, 2014)

10/10 for the master detective


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 26, 2014)

3/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 26, 2014)

10/10

You have more avatar variety then LittleBeary had back when we were still doing Dark Veil 1!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jun 26, 2014)

8/10 (Y U NO EATING CAKE?)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 26, 2014)

6/10 I don't know what that is.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 26, 2014)

10/10 L *-*


----------



## Zura (Jun 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Bowie (Jun 26, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Zura (Jun 26, 2014)

5/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 26, 2014)

8/10
not a fan of regular show but that avatar is pretty rad


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 26, 2014)

2/10

what is that?


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 26, 2014)

it was snake camo from mgs but it was time for a change.

10/10 very cute totally dig it


----------



## Zura (Jun 26, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> 8/10
> that avatar is pretty rad


Thank you 

8/10


----------



## Locket (Jun 26, 2014)

hmmm, last time I saw you it was Vaati, but 4/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 26, 2014)

9/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jun 26, 2014)

6/10

I wish I knew what it was from!


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 26, 2014)

7/10



Mayor Sami said:


> 6/10
> 
> I wish I knew what it was from!


his icon is L from Death Note


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 26, 2014)

It's from Death Note.

7/10


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 26, 2014)

6/10

I don't really like L~


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 26, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ZOriginalAnimal (Jun 26, 2014)

10/10 L!


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 26, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ZOriginalAnimal (Jun 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 26, 2014)

10/10 because cats.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 26, 2014)

7/10 weird nose and colour..


----------



## Locket (Jun 26, 2014)

10/10 Ariana Grande!


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 26, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Locket (Jun 26, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 26, 2014)

ninja'd 
6/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 26, 2014)

9/10 (I hear them)


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Jun 26, 2014)

6/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 26, 2014)

8/10 Where is that from?


----------



## Bowie (Jun 26, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 26, 2014)

200/10


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Jun 26, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> 8/10 Where is that from?



Spirited Away c:

5/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Jun 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## chillv (Jun 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Jun 27, 2014)

10/10 because you're awesome!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 27, 2014)

9/10


----------



## oath2order (Jun 27, 2014)

6/10 I'm sorry it's too dark for me to see anything


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 27, 2014)

6/10 so creepy


----------



## Skyfall (Jun 27, 2014)

9/10!


----------



## xiaonu (Jun 27, 2014)

9/10 ! I like the cuteness of it. And its animated.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 27, 2014)

ok ninja'd
4/10 
I hate cats


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 27, 2014)

6/10

Why don't you like cats?


----------



## Capella (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm allergic to cats ;-;


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 27, 2014)

6/10

I am a bit to, but I still own 3 cats xD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 27, 2014)

100000000 cuz cats.


----------



## Zura (Jun 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Javocado (Jun 27, 2014)

10/10 bc it's summertime and you know what that means gonna head down to beach gonna do some beachy things


----------



## Titi (Jun 27, 2014)

6/10 lacking Bob.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jun 27, 2014)

6.92343/7 for the cat


----------



## Titi (Jun 27, 2014)

ThatInsaneHenry said:


> 6.92343/7 for the cat



It's a Betelgeusian not a cat.
_
(skip this post for game).
_


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 27, 2014)

100/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 27, 2014)

10/10 "I can deduce, that you are Kira."


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 27, 2014)

9/10 Haven't gotten to her part yet.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 27, 2014)

10/10 For BEN. *kill me*


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 27, 2014)

9/10 magical.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jun 27, 2014)

10/10 love it


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 27, 2014)

8/10!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 28, 2014)

10/10 That's amazing. I can't stop watching.


----------



## Javocado (Jun 28, 2014)

9/10
i like his hair


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 28, 2014)

10/10 You beat me to the punch, so have another 10, lol.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 28, 2014)

9999999999/10

Best avatar I've ever seen on the site thus far!


----------



## VioletsTown (Jun 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 28, 2014)

1000000000


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 28, 2014)

9/10~


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 28, 2014)

11/10


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 28, 2014)

10/10 kitty! *o*


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 28, 2014)

10/10 Starfy is such an underrated character...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 28, 2014)

10/10 have a gamecube


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 28, 2014)

10/10 Nice avatar, the girl in the pic is pretty too!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 28, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 28, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jun 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Skyfall (Jun 28, 2014)

10/10.  Its funny.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 28, 2014)

6/10
...I don't get it...


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 28, 2014)

100000/10


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 28, 2014)

5/10


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 29, 2014)

Heisenberg shouldn't be a circle


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jun 29, 2014)

9/10 cute


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 29, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Heisenberg shouldn't be a circle



plsexplain


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 29, 2014)

8/10 Sylveon ftw


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Naiad (Jun 29, 2014)

10/10 bootyful


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 29, 2014)

7/10 its cute


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 29, 2014)

0/10 cats ;-;


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 29, 2014)

7/10, sylveon is cute.


----------



## Capella (Jun 29, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Naiad (Jun 29, 2014)

Still 10/10


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 29, 2014)

10/10 amazing


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 29, 2014)

Cute


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 29, 2014)

Unknown.


----------



## Capella (Jun 29, 2014)

2/10


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 29, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Isabella (Jun 29, 2014)

oops for a sec thought you didn't have one

2/10


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 29, 2014)

I got you

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's cute


----------



## Capella (Jun 29, 2014)

BOOOOO


----------



## Hound00med (Jun 29, 2014)

6/10.. Not bad, but I'm a boy so I don't appreciate it, sorry


----------



## Locket (Jun 29, 2014)

3/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 29, 2014)

8/10 she's a bit yellow :/


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 30, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 30, 2014)

10/10 I love cats


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 30, 2014)

10/10 Raichu's cute


----------



## OrangeJu1ce (Jun 30, 2014)

10/10 the cat walks


----------



## Titi (Jun 30, 2014)

7/10 pretty cute and never seen before.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

9/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 30, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

9/10 again :v


----------



## Mario97 (Jun 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 30, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jun 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Capella (Jun 30, 2014)

4/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 30, 2014)

9/10 cute


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jul 1, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 1, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jul 1, 2014)

9'5/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 1, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Titi (Jul 1, 2014)

3/10 doodle.


----------



## Capella (Jul 1, 2014)

this is art worthy of gods 
8/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Jul 1, 2014)

4/10


----------



## nard (Jul 1, 2014)

9/10

So aborable. c;


----------



## strawberrywine (Jul 1, 2014)

ermahgerd dogss
11/10 o.o


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jul 1, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 1, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 2, 2014)

scary 6/10


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 2, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Saylor (Jul 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 2, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Saylor (Jul 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Alyx (Jul 2, 2014)

10/10 hahaha Ariel and the "dinglehopper"


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 2, 2014)

9/10 Sylveon


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 2, 2014)

8/10 so serious.


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 4, 2014)

9/10, so pretty.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 4, 2014)

9/10 cute <3


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

10/10! Mine sucks right now


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 4, 2014)

3/10

because I'm terrified of Stitches


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 4, 2014)

I love flowers (yea, what of it?) 8/10


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 4, 2014)

0/10


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

10/10 I know my avatar sucks!


----------



## Aesthetic (Jul 4, 2014)

2/10


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

8/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

10/10


----------



## tarakdeep (Jul 4, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 4, 2014)

Urm 5/10


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 4, 2014)

Nice goatee 9.5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 4, 2014)

10/10 just cuz i have a gamecube


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 5, 2014)

7.5/10 I love that image and even have it in my town<3


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Saylor (Jul 5, 2014)

8/10


----------



## dragonlaet (Jul 5, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 5, 2014)

6/78


----------



## Saylor (Jul 5, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 5, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 5, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 5, 2014)

6/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 5, 2014)

6.5/10


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jul 5, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jul 5, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jul 5, 2014)

8/10. xD


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

11/10


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jul 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

100/10


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jul 5, 2014)

1000/10


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

100000/10


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jul 5, 2014)

1000000/10


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jul 5, 2014)

10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jul 5, 2014)

10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10


----------



## Pathetic (Jul 5, 2014)

5/10

c-c-combo breaker


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 5, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## holes (Jul 5, 2014)

9/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 5, 2014)

10/10 MUDKIP


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 5, 2014)

6/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 5, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 5, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 5, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 5, 2014)

6/10


----------



## narzulbur (Jul 5, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 6, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Titi (Jul 6, 2014)

5/10 she's pretty cute but Ii'm not big on this anime style.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 6, 2014)

9/10 That is FABOOLOUS~


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 6, 2014)

10/10?


----------



## Saylor (Jul 6, 2014)

10/10 you're very pretty!


----------



## Oriana (Jul 6, 2014)

10/10 - Disney is my weakness.


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 6, 2014)

9/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 6, 2014)

10/10 just, yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 6, 2014)

Getting a bit old. 7/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 6, 2014)

7.5/10 still cute<3


----------



## Javocado (Jul 6, 2014)

I like the purp hair, 7.5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 6, 2014)

10/10 Amazing


----------



## Javocado (Jul 6, 2014)

10/10 bc Sylveon!


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 6, 2014)

10/10 perfect. just perfect...


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jul 6, 2014)

9/10.  It's beautiful!


----------



## WonderK (Jul 7, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 7, 2014)

9/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 7, 2014)

7/10. Picture is nice. It's just... small.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 7, 2014)

8/10 I like it more I see it


----------



## WonderK (Jul 7, 2014)

7/10. Sylveon, eh? Looks OK. black lines are pretty thick.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 7, 2014)

2/10 who is that


----------



## WonderK (Jul 7, 2014)

@Ahiro: Levi from Attack on Titan.

6/10.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10-Levi rocks<3

Changing out my avatar soon xD


----------



## WonderK (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10. That filter just... looks great. What else can I say?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10 Cutie mayor.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10. Cute.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10 very cool<3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 7, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 7, 2014)

6.5/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 7, 2014)

5/10


----------



## loveguts (Jul 7, 2014)

2/10


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 7, 2014)

9/10. Pretty nice. Colorful.


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10 wowow best character


----------



## Capella (Jul 7, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 7, 2014)

11/10 Perfection.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10 Pengutango's avatars are cute!


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 7, 2014)

i know! 8/10!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10 love the gradient on the avatar if that's what it is<3


----------



## Aradai (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10 Love the tile effect!


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 7, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 7, 2014)

50/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10<3


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 7, 2014)

3/10.


----------



## Narfeng (Jul 7, 2014)

7/10 because I actually haven't seen Attack on Titan yet.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Gracelia (Jul 7, 2014)

i like it ! 10/10


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Narfeng (Jul 7, 2014)

9/10 for the amount of confusion caused.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 7, 2014)

8/10 cute<3


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10

I'm trying a new avatar. Is it better than my last?


----------



## WonderK (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah. No. 3/10.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 7, 2014)

Still confusing, but yeah. 9/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd.


----------



## NotAlice (Jul 7, 2014)

Pretty colors and beautifully drawn (of course!), 8.5/10


----------



## Alice (Jul 7, 2014)

6/10. A little creepy but I still kind of like it? I guess.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10 wh so cute


----------



## Saylor (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10 cute!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10^


----------



## Aradai (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10 GET BUFF


----------



## Capella (Jul 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## epona (Jul 7, 2014)

9/10 friend


----------



## Aradai (Jul 7, 2014)

9/10 I like his bulging eyes


----------



## mishka (Jul 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Saylor (Jul 7, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 7, 2014)

8/10 nostalgia<3


----------



## Saylor (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10 one of the nicest I've seen tbh, even though I don't know who it is


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 8, 2014)

9/10 really cute<3

Note- thanks, this avatar was a render girl, so it's anonymous xD


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 8, 2014)

9/10 I like it the more I see it  that happens a lot


----------



## Saylor (Jul 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 8, 2014)

9/10. That's one of my favorite parts from The Little Mermaid.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10<(^_^


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 8, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Saylor (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10 GC is by far my favorite console


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 8, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Saylor (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Beardo (Jul 8, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Saylor (Jul 8, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 8, 2014)

9/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 8, 2014)

6/10

(trying to gauge how easy you can make out this avatar so I'll know if I need to change it again


----------



## WonderK (Jul 8, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10, always love your avatars (and signatures, for that matter)


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 8, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 8, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 8, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 8, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 8, 2014)

9/10 for Sylveon.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10 for amazing lighting, ambient occlusions, focals, flow, sparkles, coloring, and lighting effects.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 8, 2014)

Hahah. 10/10 for the Levi.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10<3


----------



## WonderK (Jul 8, 2014)

11/10.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 8, 2014)

11/10

Dang ninja'd me this time

20/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 8, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## f11 (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Saylor (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 8, 2014)

9/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 8, 2014)

5/10. Low quality.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 8, 2014)

4.9/10

Creepy Person


----------



## WonderK (Jul 8, 2014)

4.8/10. Left arm is raised slightly higher than the right arm.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 8, 2014)

5/10 grainy but cute

Ninjad 
8/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 8, 2014)

5/10 idk :l


----------



## WonderK (Jul 8, 2014)

Re-thinking my past rating. 8.5/10.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10 <(^_^


----------



## Saylor (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10 because of an impressive influx amount of analogous colors that go with each other.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 8, 2014)

7/10 (not a fan of attack on titan, don't hate me!!!!!)

bonk ninja'd


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 8, 2014)

9/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 8, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 8, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 8, 2014)

7/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 8, 2014)

10.5/10


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Javocado (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 8, 2014)

9/10. Can't stop looking at it.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10>>Levi=Awesome


----------



## Saylor (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 8, 2014)

9/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 8, 2014)

2/10.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10 Dem graphics, maaaaan.


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 8, 2014)

6/10 small but funny


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 8, 2014)

9/10 still cute <:


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10, so pretty O:


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 8, 2014)

6/10 I am so creeped out.... gave me chills


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 8, 2014)

7/10 I like Sylveon.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10 Mozzerella sficks r kewl


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 8, 2014)

10/10 <3


----------



## WonderK (Jul 9, 2014)

11\10.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 9, 2014)

9/10 its so creepily cute


----------



## WonderK (Jul 9, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 9, 2014)

20/10 <(^_^


----------



## CR33P (Jul 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 9, 2014)

10/10. Great light C4D effects.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 9, 2014)

ROMNEY DISAPPROVES

0/10.. I'm really not a cat fan sorry.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 9, 2014)

7/10 not sure what it is but looks interesting<(^_^


----------



## Alyx (Jul 9, 2014)

8/10 I don't know the character but she's really cute. Pretty and purple!


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 9, 2014)

6/10
I don't know the character, but he looks really happy. xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 9, 2014)

20/10 because I love sakura trees<3


----------



## Aradai (Jul 9, 2014)

10/10 ^_^


----------



## Alyx (Jul 9, 2014)

6/10 don't know the character but it looks like it's a fire lady


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 9, 2014)

9/10 dr who?


----------



## Aradai (Jul 9, 2014)

Alyx said:


> 6/10 don't know the character but it looks like it's a fire lady



It's Asuka from Neon Genisis Evangelion. Close.

8/10 Photographer!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alyx (Jul 9, 2014)

8/10 is that a pony? c:


----------



## Aradai (Jul 9, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Saylor (Jul 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jul 9, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 9, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Saylor (Jul 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 9, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 9, 2014)

7/10 and yes it is a pony, it is the Mane-iac from Power Ponies


----------



## Javocado (Jul 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 9, 2014)

10/10. Bongos playing, Rosalina shaking...


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 9, 2014)

10/10<3


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 9, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 9, 2014)

10/10 <:


----------



## Nage (Jul 9, 2014)

11/10 z


----------



## Aradai (Jul 9, 2014)

9/10 Pusheen is a cutie.


----------



## Nage (Jul 9, 2014)

11/10 i luv pixels


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 9, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alyx (Jul 9, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 9, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 9, 2014)

Okay, like the new one better. 9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 9, 2014)

8/10 thanks, I got bored and in a 19 minute span my OC Espeon was born


----------



## Alyx (Jul 9, 2014)

cuuute! 10/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 9, 2014)

9/10 not a HUGE Dr Who fan, but hes pretty chill


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 9, 2014)

10/10 I cant decide how much I like it.... It is just that FABOOLOUS~


----------



## Saylor (Jul 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alyx (Jul 9, 2014)

10/10 the dinglehopper


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 10, 2014)

10/10 not David tenets biggest fan but he was a great doctor~


----------



## WonderK (Jul 10, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 10, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 10, 2014)

7.5/10.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## stumph (Jul 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 10, 2014)

8/10 cute<3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 10, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 10, 2014)

9/10 very cool <:


----------



## Alyx (Jul 10, 2014)

10/10 pretty


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 10, 2014)

5/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 10, 2014)

9/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Xerik2 (Jul 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 10, 2014)

10/10 lol


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 10, 2014)

10/0


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 10, 2014)

9/10 love the colors<3


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 10, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 10, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 10, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 10, 2014)

6/10


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 10, 2014)

10/10
Old but cats.


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Amyy (Jul 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 10, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Beary (Jul 10, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 11, 2014)

10/10 Beyond a Faboolousness~!


----------



## Alyx (Jul 11, 2014)

10/10 super cute


----------



## Locket (Jul 11, 2014)

0/10 I don't get it.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 11, 2014)

9/10 Super cute


----------



## Locket (Jul 11, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 11, 2014)

10/10
Should be Starfire though


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 11, 2014)

was @ star fire -- 6/10 still super cute<3

Ninja'ed.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 11, 2014)

8/10 cute


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 11, 2014)

6/10...


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 11, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 11, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 11, 2014)

ew too perfect 9/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 11, 2014)

10/10
I was a big camera geek before


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 11, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 11, 2014)

9/10 that togekiss tho


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 11, 2014)

8/10 You draw that?


----------



## Aradai (Jul 11, 2014)

6/10 I have no clue who that is.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 11, 2014)

9/10 fire lady


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 11, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 11, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alyx (Jul 11, 2014)

9/10 yes


----------



## WonderK (Jul 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 11, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 11, 2014)

8/10 Still don't know who that is.


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> 8/10 Still don't know who that is.


Aoi Asahina from Dangan Ronpa, also known as Super Duper High School Level Swimmer

- - - Post Merge - - -

9/10


----------



## Marisska (Jul 11, 2014)

8/10 nice


----------



## Aradai (Jul 11, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> Aoi Asahina from Dangan Ronpa, also known as Super Duper High School Level Swimmer
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 9/10



Ah, I see.

- - - Post Merge - - -

7/10 Biskit!


----------



## Locket (Jul 11, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 11, 2014)

9/10 ADORABLEE


----------



## Locket (Jul 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 11, 2014)

9/10 :>


----------



## Locket (Jul 11, 2014)

2/10, what?


----------



## Aradai (Jul 11, 2014)

8/10


----------



## stumph (Jul 11, 2014)

11/10


----------



## Locket (Jul 11, 2014)

7/10 Too pale to even see.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 12, 2014)

10/10 aw


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Locket (Jul 12, 2014)

0/10 I don't get it.


----------



## Draco (Jul 12, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Draco (Jul 12, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> 5/10


 o u crazy lol   *vulcan nerve pinch*  nap time lol.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2014)

5/10 nerve pinches dont work on me anymore, it is a blessing and a curse. Also Thank you, I enjoying being crazy. It is what makes me FABOOLOUS


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 12, 2014)

9/10 that is adorable <3


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2014)

9/10 that is hilarious


----------



## Alyx (Jul 12, 2014)

9/10 cute


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 12, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2014)

8/10 grainy picture but super cute


----------



## Saylor (Jul 12, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jul 12, 2014)

9/10 cute


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 12, 2014)

10/10  -- b/c of cute cat. xD


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jul 12, 2014)

8/10 cute


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 12, 2014)

Science humor =0/10. Jk, it's pretty cute, 8/10.


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jul 12, 2014)

7/10 kawaii


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 12, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Astro0 (Jul 12, 2014)

demon cat 10/10


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 12, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 12, 2014)

8/10 I think I know the anime and I <3 it <:


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 12, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> 0/10 I don't get it.




0/10

back atcha


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2014)

4/10 Sorry I just don't know what it is from.... looks cool though


----------



## Alyx (Jul 12, 2014)

9/10 still cute


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 13, 2014)

9/10 (Tennant is adorable but 9 was always better)


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 13, 2014)

8/10 Woohoo Doctor 9 and I like the drawing style


----------



## maepay123 (Jul 13, 2014)

9/10 Love the drawing!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 13, 2014)

9/10 Thanks I like yours too


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 13, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 13, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 13, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Marisska (Jul 14, 2014)

10/10 ponies....


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 14, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Locket (Jul 14, 2014)

10/10 Cute!


----------



## CR33P (Jul 14, 2014)

8/10 its a kitty cat but goats r better


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 14, 2014)

5/10.. But I only rated low because I've grown to hate goats. ಠ_ಠ I live with my aunt and uncle who own at least a dozen, and I have to listen to screaming goats 24/7.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 14, 2014)

what 9/10


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 14, 2014)

10/10 Cute ^^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 14, 2014)

7/10 creepy...


----------



## CR33P (Jul 14, 2014)

9/10 but should be only stitch cause stitch is cool


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 14, 2014)

4/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 14, 2014)

1/10 because i can see the white


----------



## Marisska (Jul 14, 2014)

6/10 I have nothing against goats.....


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 14, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Locket (Jul 15, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 15, 2014)

0 what is it


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 15, 2014)

5/10 the bottom kinda ruins it for me but cute pic

Ninjad

5/10


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 15, 2014)

7/10 ^ I really need to find someone to draw me a new avatar... I just need more TBT bells and an artist, haha


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 15, 2014)

2/10. Sorry Zaidaa


----------



## Saylor (Jul 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 15, 2014)

Zaidaa said:


> 7/10 ^ I really need to find someone to draw me a new avatar... I just need more TBT bells and an artist, haha



Check out my art shop, I do free avatars for certain things :3 

6/10


----------



## Togekiss906 (Jul 15, 2014)

7/10
The fork made it better.

Edit : that was to Sayloor , someone posted a comment right before I sent mine.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 15, 2014)

6/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 15, 2014)

6.9/10
subtitles ew

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg ninjad

10/10


----------



## Saylor (Jul 15, 2014)

10/10 amazing


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 15, 2014)

10/10, i luv ariel.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 15, 2014)

9.999999999999999999999999999999999999
love stitches but y is he white


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 15, 2014)

CR33P said:


> 9.999999999999999999999999999999999999
> love stitches but y is he white



lol i dunno, guess it's just the "pop art" style. Plus he's elvis.

9.9/10, because Jennifer Lawrence.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 15, 2014)

8/10 wats the red thing is it a pimple - cad

getting NINJAD AIEVERYHWERer!1

6/10 kitties r 2 mainstream dogs r better


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 15, 2014)

5/10 not sure who that is

And I hate dogs...


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 15, 2014)

8/10 Best .gif ever


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 15, 2014)

cute, 7/10.

- - - Post Merge - - -

dang ninja'd for the millionth time. I love Gamecube so 8/10.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 15, 2014)

CR33P said:


> 8/10 wats the red thing is it a pimple - cad
> 
> getting NINJAD AIEVERYHWERer!1
> 
> 6/10 kitties r 2 mainstream dogs r better


It is an espeon, it has a red jewel on its forehead

8/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 15, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> It is an espeon, it has a red jewel on its forehead
> 
> 8/10



oh i didn't know because the dark color, thought it was a pony lol
9/10 makes sense now


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 15, 2014)

10/10 because ^0^


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 15, 2014)

9/10 because Katniss

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aw, ninja'd


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 15, 2014)

9/10


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 15, 2014)

The drawing's OK, so 6/10 c:


----------



## Naiad (Jul 15, 2014)

10/10 Brings back memories


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 15, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 15, 2014)

7/10. Don't really like Tangled


----------



## Locket (Jul 15, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 15, 2014)

10/10 because cats


----------



## CR33P (Jul 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 15, 2014)

5/10, made me squint to read it.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 15, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 15, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> 3/10



That bad, huh?

6.9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 15, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 16, 2014)

2/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 16, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 16, 2014)

so.....brooding. 9/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 16, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> so.....brooding. 9/10








0/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 16, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 16, 2014)

0/10


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jul 16, 2014)

10/10 ^_^


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 16, 2014)

Why so tiny, little sharkie?

6/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## animalalicecrossing (Jul 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 16, 2014)

looks nice' 6/10/


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 16, 2014)

8/10 cool


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## hzl (Jul 16, 2014)

5/10 All I know is it's a character from Super Smash Bros haha


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 16, 2014)

10/10 Because my old cat Tinkerbell looked exactly like that. :3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 16, 2014)

5/10... squashed head


----------



## WonderK (Jul 16, 2014)

Cute. 8/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 16, 2014)

Intense 9/10


----------



## hzl (Jul 16, 2014)

aw man stitch is so cuuuute 10/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 16, 2014)

3/10.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Holla (Jul 16, 2014)

7/10 it's super cute, but I'm not 100% certain of what it is exactly.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 16, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Nage (Jul 16, 2014)

10/10 anime


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 16, 2014)

Ew ur 2 perf
10/10


----------



## Saylor (Jul 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 17, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 17, 2014)

7/10 for being your own art. (;


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 17, 2014)

8/10 for being a demon


----------



## HarleyBella (Jul 17, 2014)

10/10 sooo cute


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 17, 2014)

8/10 Yours is too!


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 17, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 17, 2014)

No face? D; 6/10


----------



## Nage (Jul 17, 2014)

6/10 not a big lilonstitchfan


----------



## WonderK (Jul 17, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## strawberrywine (Jul 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 17, 2014)

Cute. 9/10.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 17, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 17, 2014)

8/10



<-- I know this sucks, I can't wait for a new avatar!


----------



## Blu Rose (Jul 17, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 17, 2014)

1/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Jul 17, 2014)

6/10


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 17, 2014)

0;10


----------



## cherriielle (Jul 17, 2014)

5/10


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jul 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 17, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Nage (Jul 17, 2014)

9/10 y no color


----------



## Capella (Jul 17, 2014)

0/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 17, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Nage (Jul 17, 2014)

0/10 im bitter from cappu


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 17, 2014)

7.6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 17, 2014)

8/10 white border showing  but still love it


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 17, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 17, 2014)

3/100


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 17, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 17, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 17, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 17, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 17, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 17, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 17, 2014)

4/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 17, 2014)

6 /10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 17, 2014)

5/10


----------



## radical6 (Jul 17, 2014)

2/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 17, 2014)

0/10

@swiftstream


----------



## Solar (Jul 17, 2014)

4/10


----------



## radical6 (Jul 17, 2014)

10/10 babe<3


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 17, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Solar (Jul 17, 2014)

tsundere said:


> 10/10 babe<3



10/10 <333

To the guy above me 8/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 17, 2014)

0/10 ew


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 17, 2014)

3/10.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 17, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Solar (Jul 17, 2014)

-1/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 17, 2014)

0.00000000000000000000000000000/10


----------



## radical6 (Jul 17, 2014)

10/10 ily

@creep 0/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 17, 2014)

10/10. 

C33P. Biggest troll on the site.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 17, 2014)

Ew u guys

0.99999/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 17, 2014)

..


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jul 17, 2014)

10/10
jen looks good


----------



## CR33P (Jul 17, 2014)

-6.9/10


----------



## Pathetic (Jul 17, 2014)

10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 17, 2014)

10/10 best sig ever


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jul 17, 2014)

CR33P said:


> -6.9/10


the salt on you

alise omg 10/10 how

creep prob a 9/10 now B)


----------



## CR33P (Jul 17, 2014)

0/10


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 17, 2014)

weeaboo 0/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninjad


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 17, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jul 17, 2014)

CR33P said:


> 0/10



brb crying

8/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 17, 2014)

-0+0-0/10


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jul 17, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> weeaboo 0/10
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ninjad



shiny im not a weaboo but you can dream xoxo

- - - Post Merge - - -



CR33P said:


> -0+0-0/10



7/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 17, 2014)

I feel like this is the new gif wars thread

10/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 17, 2014)

10x0/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 18, 2014)

o/0


----------



## CR33P (Jul 18, 2014)

0/10

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 18, 2014)

same whatever


----------



## CR33P (Jul 18, 2014)

same whatever

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 18, 2014)

6/10


----------



## radical6 (Jul 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Saylor (Jul 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 18, 2014)

1000000/10. ^-^


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 18, 2014)

19/10


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 18, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jul 18, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 18, 2014)

Creeper
8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 18, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cariad (Jul 18, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 18, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## tsantsa (Jul 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 18, 2014)

7.5/10.


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 18, 2014)

So much change
7/10


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 18, 2014)

hehe. Back to normal. 8/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 18, 2014)

2/10.
I really don't like Minecraft.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 18, 2014)

10/10 eww ur okay.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 18, 2014)

Eww? ;-;

10/10


----------



## Locket (Jul 18, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 18, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -

0/10


----------



## Spongebob (Jul 18, 2014)

6/10
smurfs r sweg


----------



## CR33P (Jul 18, 2014)

SpongeBro said:


> 6/10
> smurfs r sweg



0/100


----------



## Spongebob (Jul 18, 2014)

bogus/7


----------



## CR33P (Jul 18, 2014)

SpongeBro said:


> bogus/7








- - - Post Merge - - -

10/100000000000000000000000000


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 18, 2014)

what game are you playing foo?





0/16​


----------



## WonderK (Jul 18, 2014)

2/10.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 18, 2014)

Sorry, I just had to.
10/10. 

The thing. Ugh.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 18, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 18, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Sid2125 (Jul 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 18, 2014)

5/10 is that Danny Phantom or something?


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 19, 2014)

0/10


----------



## uncle (Jul 19, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 19, 2014)

CR33P said:


> 0/10


;m; ...okay


7/10 @Uncle


----------



## Wing (Jul 19, 2014)

10/10 COUNTER ATTACK!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 19, 2014)

6/10


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 19, 2014)

10 scoobilion/10


----------



## Wing (Jul 19, 2014)

10/10 omg


----------



## Zura (Jul 19, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Hikari (Jul 19, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cariad (Jul 19, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Hikari (Jul 19, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 19, 2014)

7/10


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 19, 2014)

10000000000/10 Huge fan of Lilo and Stitch, you have a plus in my book!


----------



## Zura (Jul 19, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 19, 2014)

9/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



PoizonMushro0m said:


> 10000000000/10 Huge fan of Lilo and Stitch, you have a plus in my book!



aw. ily


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 19, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> aw. ily



Haha, np!

My score of 10000000000/10 still stands!


----------



## Saylor (Jul 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 19, 2014)

9/10


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 19, 2014)

10/10, long live the gamecube


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 19, 2014)

10/10 long live Lilo & Stitch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cariad (Jul 19, 2014)

6/10


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 19, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 19, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 19, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jul 19, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Jul 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 19, 2014)

10/10 I liked Battleblock Theater.


----------



## Zura (Jul 19, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 19, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 19, 2014)

5/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 19, 2014)

9.5/10


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 19, 2014)

1000/10


----------



## Zura (Jul 19, 2014)

7/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 19, 2014)

8/10.


....

10/10 for the sig.


----------



## Zura (Jul 19, 2014)

10/10 made by the best  

(Ps I may ask you to help with my new avatar)


----------



## Aradai (Jul 19, 2014)

9/10


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jul 19, 2014)

9/10

I love the colors!


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 19, 2014)

8.5/10.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 19, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Toot (Jul 19, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 19, 2014)

8/1-


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 19, 2014)

10/1


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 19, 2014)

8/10


----------



## hzl (Jul 19, 2014)

I never played gamecube but heard it was great so 8/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 19, 2014)

9/10 I like your hair! I think that's you...


----------



## hzl (Jul 19, 2014)

10/10 love the colours and it seems pixel arty
(also thanks yes that's me! ^^)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 20, 2014)

8/10 cats


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Jordan ACNL (Jul 20, 2014)

*9/10. I used to love Lilo and Stitch *


----------



## WonderK (Jul 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 20, 2014)

1/10 
Just kidding. 10/10.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 21, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 21, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 21, 2014)

2/10 no meaning?


----------



## Jake (Jul 21, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 21, 2014)

6/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 21, 2014)

8/10 Cute


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 21, 2014)

kill la kill 10/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jul 21, 2014)

I've actually rated this one before, so 10/10!


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 21, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 21, 2014)

3/10 Don't get the reference.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jul 21, 2014)

10/10 for Ludwig Von Koopa
Is that the right one? I think I got them muddled up


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 21, 2014)

9/10
I need to watch Code Geass.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 21, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> 10/10 for Ludwig Von Koopa
> Is that the right one? I think I got them muddled up



Yep, it's Ludwig 

CLS: Same rating, 3/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 21, 2014)

FW: It's from an anime called Kill la Kill. Aka, an anime about explosions, fan service and badass action that logic defies.

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 21, 2014)

Never watched it, so…

4/10 Now that I know what it is, but it hasn't changed a lot.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 21, 2014)

adorbs 8/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 21, 2014)

0/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 21, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 21, 2014)

0/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 21, 2014)

Are you just rating everybody's avatars 0/10?

0/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 21, 2014)

0/10.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 21, 2014)

10/10 what a beaut


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 21, 2014)

10/10 Cute.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 21, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Locket (Jul 21, 2014)

0/10 I hate Bowser like creatures


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 21, 2014)

8/10 Cute


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 21, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Jordan ACNL (Jul 21, 2014)

*6/10
Only because I don't really know what it is. I assume it is a flower? :c*


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 21, 2014)

7/10 Link


----------



## Jordan ACNL (Jul 21, 2014)

*Only a 7? I'm heartbroken :C

3/10 *


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Bowie (Jul 21, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 21, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 21, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 21, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Zeiro (Jul 21, 2014)

10/10 GUMI


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 21, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 21, 2014)

7.5/10.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 21, 2014)

6/10 I can't see it that well >~<


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 21, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 22, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Zura (Jul 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 22, 2014)

6/10 getting old D:


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 22, 2014)

7/10 same with you


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 22, 2014)

changed it xD 6/10


----------



## Zura (Jul 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 22, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 22, 2014)

5/10


----------



## riummi (Jul 22, 2014)

4.5/10


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 22, 2014)

10billion/10 whoever drew hat is just wow!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 22, 2014)

10/10 Very cute!!!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 22, 2014)

6/10 Thanks


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 22, 2014)

3/10

deviantart tier mspaint drawing. soz.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 22, 2014)

10/10.. i guess..


----------



## Capella (Jul 22, 2014)

0/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 22, 2014)

what the hell is it


----------



## Capella (Jul 22, 2014)

what the hell is you 
0/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 22, 2014)

who do you think you is


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 22, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> 3/10
> 
> deviantart tier mspaint drawing. soz.


 What?

3/10 why.... just why, poor Lawrence


----------



## Capella (Jul 22, 2014)

Ur not playing the game >:/ 
0/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 22, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 22, 2014)

0/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 22, 2014)

ew wth 0/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 22, 2014)

thats my gif back off




*ZERO OUT OF TEN!*


----------



## Cariad (Jul 22, 2014)

10000/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 22, 2014)

9/10 Nostalgia


----------



## Cariad (Jul 22, 2014)

Haha! Yeah she looks like me. 9/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 22, 2014)

Kirby is cooler tbh 
*8/10*


----------



## CR33P (Jul 22, 2014)

0/10



Capella said:


> Ur not playing the game >:/
> 0/10



u stole my gif you noob


----------



## Capella (Jul 22, 2014)

*ZERO OUT OF TEN!* 
well you stole my gif first


----------



## CR33P (Jul 22, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 22, 2014)

ZERO OUT OF TEN


----------



## CR33P (Jul 22, 2014)

hah ur gif doesn't stack




















*0/10*


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 22, 2014)

0/10 for being the tiniest bit annoying with this game..... so many thread updates


----------



## Capella (Jul 22, 2014)

0/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 22, 2014)

0/10


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 22, 2014)

*SIX OUT OF TEN!*


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 22, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 22, 2014)

9/10 lilo da bae


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 22, 2014)

9/10 them eyes


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 22, 2014)

3/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 22, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Byngo (Jul 22, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 22, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Byngo (Jul 22, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Aradai (Jul 22, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 22, 2014)

8/10 I just love that art style


----------



## SeccomMasada (Jul 22, 2014)

7/10 itsh o cute!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 22, 2014)

8/10 thanks~ Yours reminds me kinda of Orochimaru


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 22, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 22, 2014)

1/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 22, 2014)

0/10


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jul 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2014)

5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 23, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2014)

You dont like it?

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 23, 2014)

No, kinda scary :/


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> No, kinda scary :/



Awwww she even has a heart to make her less scary


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 23, 2014)

aw cute I'll up it 5/10 maybe she needs more


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2014)

hahaha it only took 23 minutes so I can do a diffrent one later 7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 23, 2014)

hahaha sweet, send me a visitor message on how you do


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2014)

I will~


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2014)

10/10 cause umbreon is fav pokemon


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2014)

5/10 gives me the chills


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 23, 2014)

8/10 umbreon is cool, but I'm an espion fan


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2014)

My espeon one started to get old 
9/10


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 23, 2014)

8/10 cause it's a cutie


----------



## Jordan ACNL (Jul 23, 2014)

*8/10
I really don't know what to say about it..... *


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Jordan ACNL (Jul 23, 2014)

*2/10. It looks like a 4 year old drew it >.>*


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 23, 2014)

8/10 link


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 23, 2014)

9/10 I don't where its from, but I like the art style and editing


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2014)

10/10 Yeah Pokemon~


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 23, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2014)

4/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 23, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Jordan ACNL (Jul 23, 2014)

*2/10. *


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2014)

8/10 at least I drew mine


----------



## Chris (Jul 23, 2014)

6/10. It's really cute, but on the downside it's really dark so no details.


----------



## Jordan ACNL (Jul 23, 2014)

*10/10
The person in the picture looks stunning 
Is it you? :c*


----------



## Chris (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh I wish. It's Ayumi Hamasaki. 

8/10. Another user on here recently got me into The Legend of Zelda. =D


----------



## Jordan ACNL (Jul 23, 2014)

*10/10
I am sure your just as stunning *


----------



## CR33P (Jul 23, 2014)

6/10



Jordan ACNL said:


> *
> I am sure your just as stunning *



wtf


----------



## Jordan ACNL (Jul 23, 2014)

*5/10
And it is called being nice >.>*


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 23, 2014)

6/10 I think its from a show that I haven't watched, otherwise it would probably have more meaning. ^.^'


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 23, 2014)

Ninja'd

10/10


----------



## Titi (Jul 23, 2014)

7/10 I like the ocean.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2014)

8/10 Yay dorkiness


----------



## Aradai (Jul 23, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 23, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 23, 2014)

10/10 coolio


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2014)

6/10 ok hi there window


----------



## CR33P (Jul 23, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Chris (Jul 23, 2014)

2/10. I don't get the whole blue people thing. Sorry.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 23, 2014)

11/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 23, 2014)

i want to say 0 but it's actually nice but oh well
0/10

pls dont ban me


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2014)

0/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 23, 2014)

5/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 23, 2014)

3/10 your old one was better


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 23, 2014)

really? ;o maybe i should change it back...


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 23, 2014)

Jordan ACNL said:


> *8/10
> I really don't know what to say about it..... *



It's bootaayful so shh XD


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2014)

10/10 I love it


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Bowie (Jul 23, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Gracelia (Jul 23, 2014)

9/10 ~!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2014)

9/10 LOVE IT <3


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 23, 2014)

4/10 That's the weirdest looking Umbreon I've ever seen.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2014)

4/10 hard to tell whats going on

and its an OC umbreon


----------



## Mango (Jul 23, 2014)

7/10, its kinda dark.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2014)

7/10 I know, i need to make a new one


----------



## Mango (Jul 23, 2014)

7/10 i need to update it xd


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2014)

7/10 same


----------



## Mango (Jul 23, 2014)

7/10 lets stop posting until someone else posts xd


----------



## nard (Jul 23, 2014)

6/10. c;


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 23, 2014)

7/10 It's cute, but some the facial features are hard to see due to the darkness.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2014)

10/10 gonna fix it one day


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Jul 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 23, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Mango (Jul 23, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 24, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 24, 2014)

7/10 I changed the outline and background :3 how does it look


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 24, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 24, 2014)

8/10 cute


----------



## Saylor (Jul 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Mario. (Jul 24, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Saylor (Jul 24, 2014)

oops 8/10


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 24, 2014)

8/10 cutteee C:


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 24, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 24, 2014)

2/10 to small to see much of anything.


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 24, 2014)

7/10 It's kind of dark, so it mixes in with the background.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 24, 2014)

Man i just re did the background and outline >_<
7/10


----------



## mayordan (Jul 24, 2014)

8/10

- - - - - -

id rate it higher if it were surskit 
bc surskit is the best pokemon​


----------



## Aradai (Jul 24, 2014)

9/10 That's cute!


----------



## Saylor (Jul 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 24, 2014)

8/10 It's funny but I don't really like the movie :x


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## DaCoSim (Jul 24, 2014)

9/10 Very cute


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 24, 2014)

what happened to stitches... 2/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 24, 2014)

6/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 24, 2014)

8/10 
Cute.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 24, 2014)

why so serious? 7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 24, 2014)

8/10 Like this one more


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 24, 2014)

Me too 7/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 25, 2014)

4/10


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 25, 2014)

I dunno so...
10


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 25, 2014)

9/10 It's cute but I don't know where it's from ^^'


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 25, 2014)

10/10 just Pokemon


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 25, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 25, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jul 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 26, 2014)

9/10


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Jul 26, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 26, 2014)

0/10 im afraid of birds


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 26, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jul 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## dulcet (Jul 26, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Capella (Jul 26, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 26, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sloom (Jul 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 26, 2014)

10./10


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 26, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## Blood (Jul 26, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 26, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 27, 2014)

9/10


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 27, 2014)

6/10

It's cute? But I don't know what it's from so.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 27, 2014)

Raiden from Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 27, 2014)

7/10 it is kinda small and pixelated but cool


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 27, 2014)

6/10

Weird Umbreon pony hybrid???


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 27, 2014)

Pffffft! 7/10 because there's only one eye open.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 27, 2014)

7/10 adds to the creep factor and it is an OC Umbreon


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 27, 2014)

mkay then maybe 8/10 lol


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 27, 2014)

8/10 because the purple Mohawk and gas mask makes a good combo.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Locket (Jul 27, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 27, 2014)

8/10 very cute


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> 8/10 very cute



Thankyou! (Drew it myself xD)

8/10~


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 27, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## jebug29 (Jul 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cariad (Jul 28, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## cookieangal (Jul 28, 2014)

7/10 Dont quite understand what it is.But still looks cool


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 28, 2014)

8/10 OC umbreon XD


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

XD I'm always rating you lol. 7.99999/10


----------



## Toffee531 (Jul 28, 2014)

11/10


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 28, 2014)

9/10 c:


----------



## Toffee531 (Jul 28, 2014)

12/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

My luck xD Whyyyyy 8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 28, 2014)

7/10 lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Xyle (Jul 28, 2014)

4413/4414


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## RainyCat (Jul 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 28, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 29, 2014)

Hey there 7/10


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

8/10 

Umbreon, enough said.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

7/10
Nice loop gif. Seen it before though.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 29, 2014)

8/10 cute


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

9/10. Best Eeveelution.

I really want to know how people like my new pic. It's probably too creepy. XD


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

5/10
Don't like Fire Emblem all that much. Get rid of Robin's face then 7/10


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 29, 2014)

Cute. 8/10


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

8/10, but no what?
Robin's not leaving at all. If anything, I'd get rid of Kirby first.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 29, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Again, 8/10.
You have some deviantart skills my friend.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 29, 2014)

8/10 Not Deviant art, Colors 3D my friend :

What anime is that from?


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

8/10 
Its from To Love-Ru, I have a game in The Basement for this avatar, Try figuring out his name on that thread. You got the second part right.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol I just called him Kohei XD
8/10


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

10/10
Cause your art skills are wonderful
Kohei is wrong. Watch the anime To Love-Ru, warning it is an Ecchi Harem anime so its got some intense content.
If you get it right, I'll send you all my bells because i'm cool.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 29, 2014)

Wait! That name is familiar.... I think i know it.... Hehe yeah I do watch some of that. Sekeiri, HSOD, ect though totally straight girl... people mistake it easy in my town 
wasn't his name Eito or someting?


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

10/10
Wow your close. The first letter is wrong unfortunately.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 29, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> 10/10
> Wow your close. The first letter is wrong unfortunately.



THINKING HMMMMMMMMMM..... COMEON BRAIN!!!! Wasn't it Rito? Yeah Rito!


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

10/10
Congrats, you got it correct! There goes my Bells... Now I can close the stupid thread.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 29, 2014)

lol, watched one episode a while back... Like the blondie.... can't remember her name XD

8/10


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

10/10
Its Golden Darkness AKA: Yami-chan.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 29, 2014)

8/10 yeah her, cute outfit with the diamond cut in front. She reminds me a little of Angol from SGT frog


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

10/10
Yeah, her character personality was dark, which I though was cool, I wish the character development with her and Rito would actually go farther than it did after the 3rd season ended.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 29, 2014)

Like I said one episode XD like three months ago
8/10


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

10/10
Watch all 3 seasons, the anime will get good after the first one, here are the seasons in order:
Season 1: To Love-Ru
Season 2: Motto To Love-Ru
Season 3: To Love-Ru Darkness.

You can find animes to watch here: http://kissanime.com/
To Love-Ru is in Japanese, there is english subtitles. (Wait am I advertising?)


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 29, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> 10/10
> Watch all 3 seasons, the anime will get good after the first one, here are the seasons in order:
> Season 1: To Love-Ru
> Season 2: Motto To Love-Ru
> ...



Lol Thanks <3 i might take a look
8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 29, 2014)

5/10, never watched Lilo & Stitch


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Such affection. 9/10
Edit: Ignore my image.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

8/10
Lilo and stitch, no. The affection? 8/10. This makes me happy.
Edit: AGAIN ignore my stupid uploading skills.


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 29, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

What is not creative enough?
Oh but yours...is beautiful. 10/10


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 29, 2014)

6/10 - Sorry, I just don't exactly know who it is xD - and thank you!! <3


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 29, 2014)

8/10 ^^


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 29, 2014)

10/10!!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 29, 2014)

9/10 yay Umbreon if I am correct xD


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 29, 2014)

10/10 yes :3


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm too nice today, 10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Eh, 8/10


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Robin is unnecessary combined with Kirby.
3/10


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

You said 5/10 yesterday. Nothing changed, why the lower score?
6/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 29, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

8/10
Dem Colors.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> You said 5/10 yesterday. Nothing changed, why the lower score?
> 6/10


Its gets creepier every time I look at it. Kirby cannot be creepy.
3/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> 8/10



Oh look its Umbreon.
10/10


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 29, 2014)

Looks awesome. 9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

TEN OUT OF TEN!


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 29, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

10/10
Art skills.


----------



## Krystal10140 (Jul 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Leslie Violet (Jul 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

9/10.
Is that from an anime?


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 29, 2014)

6/10

NINJAD

8/10


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

10/10
Check your messages.


----------



## Edzers (Jul 29, 2014)

8/10, beast hairstyle


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

7/10
My retinas are melting.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 29, 2014)

10/10
To Love-Ru?


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 29, 2014)

9/10

Bambi


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

I think I gave it an 8/10 already?


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 30, 2014)

7/10 ^


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 30, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Eh, 5/10.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

6/10, older one was better.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 30, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

9/10
I'll keep it for a few weeks before changing it, nobody likes it. XD


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 30, 2014)

??/10

I.. honestly don't know what to rate that. LOL. Maybe if I knew _why_ Robin's head is on Kirby's body..?


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 30, 2014)

8/10 havent seen you here in a while


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> ??/10
> 
> I.. honestly don't know what to rate that. LOL. Maybe if I knew _why_ Robin's head is on Kirby's body..?



Make up your own reason, I'll change it anyways. Heck, give it a -1/10 if you want to.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 30, 2014)

7/10 Interesting.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 30, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 30, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 30, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

WHAT! -100/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 30, 2014)

5/10


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 30, 2014)

7/10


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

7/10


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 30, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 30, 2014)

10/10~


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

8/10
Lots of references in one avatar.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> 10/10~



DID YOU JUST NINJA?!
10/10


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> 5/10


You just ninja'ed too!
8/10
Piplup.

- - - Post Merge - - -



the_red_cloud said:


> 8/10



9/10
Can't...stare...must...resist...


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

U makeing no sence at all and captain leavi would never say that


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

the_red_cloud said:


> U makeing no sence at all and captain leavi would never say that


Your not playing the game! >:/
And thats my Signature.


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

It's captain leavi no a ninja he is a shout leader

- - - Post Merge - - -

Do u even watch attack on titan


----------



## Imitation (Jul 30, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

the_red_cloud said:


> It's captain leavi no a ninja he is a shout leader
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Do u even watch attack on titan


Yes...I did, all episodes
I'm not trying to refer to captian levi in any way. Thats just my personality.
6/10 for not playing game >:/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Voltz09 said:


> 5/10



8/10
Dem muscles... Gaston got a good workout.


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

Ur a perv


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

the_red_cloud said:


> Ur a perv








I see how it is.
8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 30, 2014)

6/10


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

10/10


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

Just think


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

the_red_cloud said:


> Just think



What? I'm waiting! 8/10


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

8/10 really

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey i do not stare at avatar's


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

the_red_cloud said:


> 8/10 really
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Hey i do not stare at avatar's


And I don't either! I was making a joke.




...8/10 for making me laugh.


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

Like a perv


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

the_red_cloud said:


> Like a perv



*sigh*


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

Come on u watch naruto too wtf


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 30, 2014)

edit

7/10


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

Pervert


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 30, 2014)

the_red_cloud said:


> *Come on u watch naruto too wtf*



Nothing wrong with a bit of Naruto in your life.

7/10


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> edit
> 
> 7/10



9/10
I really like that art style...what anime is that from?

- - - Post Merge - - -



the_red_cloud said:


> Pervert



Just saying, your doing it to yourself by putting THAT as your avatar.


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

Tell me why are u a perv


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> 9/10
> I really like that art style...*what anime is that from?*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



It's from Kill la Kill. It's really good, but insane.

ninja'd

7/10


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

the_red_cloud said:


> Tell me why are u a perv


omg.... I WAS MAKING A JOKE...


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes u mad bro


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> It's from Kill la Kill. It's really good, but insane.
> 
> 9/10



Oh yeah right! I need to watch that, gotta finish Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai and Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai Next.


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

From naruto i think


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

the_red_cloud said:


> Yes u mad bro



No...Your weren't getting the joke.

- - - Post Merge - - -



the_red_cloud said:


> From naruto i think



Your even derailing the topic too!


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

U mad or nahh


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 30, 2014)

6/10


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

Ok then do not be a perv


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Oh yeah right! I need to watch that, gotta finish Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai and Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai Next.



Ohhh, not seen that but might check it out once I have finished Steins;Gate.

7/10


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

Stareing is being a perv


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 30, 2014)

10/10 cause I love Kill la Kill, although I don't really like the ending @ - @

That was supposed to be for CommanderLeahShepard


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

I hope u know that


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 30, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2014)

10'd

umbreon is life


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

Xen this due is a perv


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 30, 2014)

3/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 30, 2014)

7/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 30, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> 10/10 cause I love Kill la Kill, *although I don't really like the ending @ - @*
> 
> That was supposed to be for CommanderLeahShepard



Yeah, I know what you mean, it was dumb. Senketsu :'(
8.5/10


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

ARE U MAD OR NAHH


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 30, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean, it was dumb. Senkitsu :'(
> 8.5/10




Omg yeh! I cried on that ! I was like wtf is this ?!?!?!? THIS CAN'T END LIKE THIS ?!?!? WHAT?!?!? THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE D:

- - - Post Merge - - -



the_red_cloud said:


> Xen this due is a perv



who xD ?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 30, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Omg yeh! I cried on that ! I was like wtf is this ?!?!?!? THIS CAN'T END LIKE THIS ?!?!? WHAT?!?!? THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE D:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I know, it was like emotional with him burning up on re-entry (but they can all breathe in space? logic.) and then everyone was naked, kinda ruining the moment XD 

9/10


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

Mad or nahh


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 30, 2014)

the_red_cloud said:


> Mad or nahh



What?

7/10


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 30, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I know, it was like emotional with him burning up on re-entry (but they can all breathe in space? logic.) and then everyone was naked, kinda ruining the moment XD
> 
> 9/10




Augh, I just wished so hard that he survived somehow it was just GOD DAMMIT - flips table -  And also it was kind of like woah wtf when they turned out to be siblings XDDD ( LOOOL! It was a weird somehow epic fight in space. It's anime logic. xD ) 
Hmm I supposed ~ All them buttcheeks c; XDD


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> What?
> 
> 7/10



9/10 
Kill la kill. Enough said.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xenuet said:


> Augh, I just wished so hard that he survived somehow it was just GOD DAMMIT - flips table -  And also it was kind of like woah wtf when they turned out to be siblings XDDD ( LOOOL! It was a weird somehow epic fight in space. It's anime logic. xD )
> Hmm I supposed ~ All them buttcheeks c; XDD



8/10 Creepy, it fits with your username somehow o.o


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 30, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Augh, I just wished so hard that he survived somehow it was just GOD DAMMIT - flips table -  And also it was kind of like woah wtf when they turned out to be siblings XDDD ( LOOOL! It was a weird somehow epic fight in space. It's anime logic. xD )
> Hmm I supposed ~ All them buttcheeks c; XDD



I know, I got a bag with Senketsu on it a few days before I finished watching the anime, so when I finished it, I ended up hugging my bag just like, "It's okay Senketsu, you are alive... WWWWHHHHYYYYY??!???!??" 
And yeah, I was kinda happy they were sisters, it was cute. AND LETS JUST TAKE A MOMENT TO REMEMBER THE SCENE WITH NUI AND HER ARMS OMFG

9/10


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 30, 2014)

> 8/10 Creepy, it fits with your username somehow o.o



8/10 cause Levi, his unf he would be more unff if he was taller XDD 

It fits with my username !?!??!?!? ?!!!!! Uhm, thanks I supposed ?!?!?!? XD


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 is a perv


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 30, 2014)

I just want to make a point that Levi is super sexy... And tiny... 

7/10


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

He said captain leavi is a ninja


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

the_red_cloud said:


> Shadow516187 is a perv



Just...leave...


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

Whattt


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

the_red_cloud said:


> He said captain leavi is a ninja



SINCE WHEN?!!?


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

U do not tell me what to do


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 30, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I know, I got a bag with Senketsu on it a few days before I finished watching the anime, so when I finished it, I ended up hugging my bag just like, "It's okay Senketsu, you are alive... WWWWHHHHYYYYY??!???!??"
> And yeah, I was kinda happy they were sisters, it was cute. AND LETS JUST TAKE A MOMENT TO REMEMBER THE SCENE WITH NUI AND HER ARMS OMFG
> 
> 9/10



OMMMMMMMMMFFFFFFFFFGGGG YOU LUCKY DUCK! YOU EVEN GOT A BAG! Ah luckkyy ~ HAHAHA That's really cute XD I'd do the same tbh, Augh this emotions just from an anime omfg just so much feels xD Yeh, there's so much post on tumblr about them like sister complex and all ~ And your blog is hella rad so I followed you ;D OMFFFFGG!! YESSS It was weird omg XDD Then the way she got a new pair of arms like TAHH DAAHHH I'm magic bish XD She was a really cute character but dayum hella psycho XD


----------



## Imitation (Jul 30, 2014)

9/10 so cute


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

A few min


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> 3/10
> Where'd that stache go? :O



Happy?
7/10


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

What are u hinting on that girl from devil is a part timer


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Happy?
> 7/10



It's much better with a mustache 9/10


----------



## Imitation (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Happy?
> 7/10



10.4/10!
Happy!


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

the_red_cloud said:


> What are u hinting on that girl from devil is a part timer



I haven't watched that anime yet, I'm watching Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai
So that comeback is pointless.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Voltz09 said:


> 10.4/10!
> Happy!



Im glad your happy, 10/10
I see you changed it as well!


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 30, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> OMMMMMMMMMFFFFFFFFFGGGG YOU LUCKY DUCK! YOU EVEN GOT A BAG! Ah luckkyy ~ HAHAHA That's really cute XD I'd do the same tbh, Augh this emotions just from an anime omfg just so much feels xD Yeh, there's so much post on tumblr about them like sister complex and all ~ And your blog is hella rad so I followed you ;D OMFFFFGG!! YESSS It was weird omg XDD Then the way she got a new pair of arms like TAHH DAAHHH I'm magic bish XD She was a really cute character but dayum hella psycho XD



*Blushes all kawaii style* Oh thanks XD I followed you on Tumblr too. And even though Nui was a complete psychopath, I loved her so much. Also, Nonon was great! EVERYONE WAS GREAT! EVERYONE!  (Maybe not the creepy incest mother though?)
9/10


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

YAWN


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 30, 2014)

@Shadow516187 

OMFG WHAT DID YOU DO TO ARMIN ?!?!? XDDD I can't stop laughing from it and feeling sorry for him omg /w\


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

the_red_cloud said:


> He said captain leavi is a ninja



Just to get controversy out of the way I changed my signature.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 30, 2014)

OMG ARMIN, YOU ARE HIGH!

10/10 FOR THAT SIG


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

U act so foolish of ur self


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> @Shadow516187
> 
> OMFG WHAT DID YOU DO TO ARMIN ?!?!? XDDD I can't stop laughing from it and feeling sorry for him omg /w\



Sorry xD found that while I was looking for a Attack on Titan gif.

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> OMG ARMIN, YOU ARE HIGH!
> 
> 10/10 FOR THAT SIG



XD THANK YOU 10/10
FOR SAYING THAT


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

Armin is my fav


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 30, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> *Blushes all kawaii style* Oh thanks XD I followed you on Tumblr too. And even though Nui was a complete psychopath, I loved her so much. Also, Nonon was great! EVERYONE WAS GREAT! EVERYONE!  (Maybe not the creepy incest mother though…)
> 9/10



* Throws flower petals and glitters at you - Moe ~ Moee ~~ Ho hohohohoho Thankies c; c; xDD YES EVERYONE WAS GREAT LOOOL! I K R !!! XD LOOOL omg didn't you not get weirded out in the bath scene   ?? like woaaah where are you tocuhing her? ?? XD


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Sorry xD found that while I was looking for a Attack on Titan gif.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I have seen the youtube video for that, Armin must be on crack or something.

10/10


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I have seen the youtube video for that, Armin must be on crack or something.
> 
> 10/10



He's like that in the entire anime! He's always so frightened by Titans.


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Sorry xD found that while I was looking for a Attack on Titan gif.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




That's Armin in a nutshell


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

Xen why did u put genji ears big


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> That's Armin in a nutshell



10/10 for that creepy avatar because I like those.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 30, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> * Throws flower petals and glitters at you - Moe ~ Moee ~~ Ho hohohohoho Thankies c; c; xDD YES EVERYONE WAS GREAT LOOOL! I K R !!! XD LOOOL omg didn't you not get weirded out in the bath scene   ?? like woaaah where are you tocuhing her? ?? XD



I know right??! I was like, erm... I know Satsuki is good looking and all... But erm... YOU ARE HER MOTHER THE FUQ ARE YOU DOING! I don't want to get into a bath with the human rainbow, thats for sure.

10/10


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

No efence


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> He's like that in the entire anime! He's always so frightened by Titans.



Poor Armin, he is such a cutie. I just want to give him a hug.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I know right??! I was like, erm... I know Satsuki is good looking and all... But erm... YOU ARE HER MOTHER THE FUQ ARE YOU DOING! I don't want to get into a bath with the human rainbow, thats for sure.
> 
> 10/10


Question, I've heard about the fan service in that anime...Does it scream fan service?

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Poor Armin, he is such a cutie. I just want to give him a hug.



One of my friends calls him Jesus for some reason.


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 30, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I know right??! I was like, erm... I know Satsuki is good looking and all... But erm... YOU ARE HER MOTHER THE FUQ ARE YOU DOING! I don't want to get into a bath with the human rainbow, thats for sure.
> 
> 10/10


*INCEST* LOOOOOOL Imagine when she was doing it she's like lol taste the rainbow bish 


the_red_cloud said:


> Xen why did u put genji ears big


Oh it was the artist who made it c: She's pretty cool so you should get a signature thing from her c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadow516187 said:


> 10/10 for that creepy avatar because I like those.



I can go hella creepy if you want wink wink xD LOL jk jk jk


----------



## Imitation (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Question, I've heard about the fan service in that anime...Does it scream fan service?



10/10 for the signature xD
Your sig reminded me of a sign somebody was carrying around at comic con 2 weeks back





Im a sucker for puns ._.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> 10/10 for the signature xD
> Your sig reminded me of a sign somebody was carrying around at comic con 2 weeks back
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! 10/10


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

Well titan eat people


----------



## Locket (Jul 30, 2014)

Ninja'd


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> Ninja'd



*Gasps* Omg...10/10...


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 30, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> 10/10 for the signature xD
> Your sig reminded me of a sign somebody was carrying around at comic con 2 weeks back
> 
> 
> ...



_ HOLY MOTHA OF DUCKS. YOU HAVE COMPLETED MY DAY OMFG LOOL_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 30, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> *INCEST* LOOOOOOL Imagine when she was doing it she's like lol taste the rainbow bish
> 
> Oh it was the artist who made it c: She's pretty cool so you should get a signature thing from her c:
> 
> ...



That gives us a whole new perspective on the Skittles adverts 



Spoiler






 (I'm sorry that was a terrible pun)

9/10


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> _ HOLY MOTHA OF DUCKS. YOU HAVE COMPLETED MY DAY OMFG LOOL_



Change my siggy again, question how do i get a rotating one?


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 30, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> That gives us a whole new perspective on the Skittles adverts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



. . . . OMFG I'M LAUGHING LIKE A ******** SEAL OMFFG LOOOOL XDD THIS COULD BE A YURI ADVERT OMFGG LOOOOOOOL

10/10 for making me laugh


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

Armin in armin out what


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Change my siggy again, question how do i get a rotating one?



_ . . . . This is the best moment I ever had in TBT . . . This should be in History omfg XD I love you *ALL*_


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

More like pervs


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

the_red_cloud said:


> Armin in armin out what



LOL YOU DON"T GET THE JOKE


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 30, 2014)

the_red_cloud said:


> Armin in armin out what



_ " Arm in " As in his arm is in the Titan's mouth and " Arm out " As in his arm is out of the Titan's mouth _


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> _ . . . . This is the best moment I ever had in TBT . . . This should be in History omfg XD I love you *ALL*_



Thanks <3


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 30, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> . . . . OMFG I'M LAUGHING LIKE A ******** SEAL OMFFG LOOOOL XDD THIS COULD BE A YURI ADVERT OMFGG LOOOOOOOL
> 
> 10/10 for making me laugh



If only Yuri adverts existed, dear god, we would see some messed up stuff. @_@ I wouldn’t want to see naked Ragyo in a bath while I am eating my cereal on a morning. I might die.

10/10


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Thanks <3



_You're welcome c; _



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> If only Yuri adverts existed, dear god, we would see some messed up stuff. @_@ I wouldn’t want to see naked Ragyo in a bath while I am eating my cereal on a morning. I might die.
> 
> 10/10



_ HAHAHA! I KNOW RIGHT LOOL! Omfg we would never eat skittles as we used to. We'll see it in a different point of view lool!_


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> If only Yuri adverts existed, dear god, we would see some messed up stuff. @_@ I wouldn’t want to see naked Ragyo in a bath while I am eating my cereal on a morning. I might die.
> 
> 10/10


Have you watched Sakura Trick? Its in the Yuri genre but its not an advert.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Have you watched Sakura Trick? Its in the Yuri genre but its not an advert.



Nope, but I googled it, it looks really cute :3

10/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xenuet said:


> _You're welcome c; _
> 
> 
> 
> _ HAHAHA! I KNOW RIGHT LOOL! Omfg we would never eat skittles as we used to. We'll see it in a different point of view lool!_



I know, if someone offers me a skittle, I am going to smack it out their hand like. "I DO NOT WANT TO DO CREEPY BATH TIME ‘ACTIVITIES’ WITH YOU!" and that is why I have no friends.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Nope, but I googled it, it looks really cute :3
> 
> 10/10
> 
> ...


I now have a rotating Attack on Titan Siggy. YES.


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

6/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 30, 2014)

7/10

And Sasha the potato girl sig. Yes. <3


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

Really eren vs annine i still feel bad for annine

- - - Post Merge - - -

Does any one feel bad for her


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 30, 2014)

the_red_cloud said:


> Really eren vs annine i still feel bad for annine
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Does any one feel bad for her



I really like Annie.

7/10


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I really like Annie.



I have like 9 siggys going or more. Check them out!
10/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 30, 2014)

10/10

Levi, is just my boi, I love him so much OMFG.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> 10/10
> 
> Levi, is just my boi, I love him so much OMFG.



Ikr? He's short, and awesome.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Ikr? He's short, and awesome.



Not to forget a man with a cleaning fetish. He is one of my fave anime boys.

10/10


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

Annine was cool she can run fast live forever kill really easy


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

the_red_cloud said:


> Annine was cool she can run fast live forever kill really easy



Wow actually that's true.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Hm... 8/10.


----------



## Locket (Jul 30, 2014)

3/10.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Hm... 8/10.








7/10. Yeah..clean that axe, no-one will notice.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Star Fire said:


> 3/10.



Little kitty ninja'ed me! 10/10


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

9/10
3 games in one avatar.


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 30, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Nope, but I googled it, it looks really cute :3
> 
> 10/10
> 
> ...



Hahaha omfg I actually laughed pretty hard from that xD haha I'll be your friend ♥♡ sorry for late reply; A ;


8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 30, 2014)

10/10


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 30, 2014)

8/10 <3


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 30, 2014)

Oh crap change that to 10/10 cause it's Sasha.


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Jawile (Jul 30, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Jawile said:


> 3/10








6/10


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

7/10


----------



## lunasaito (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow u are perv

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am reading the text and u are a perv

- - - Post Merge - - -

I rate my person 10/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

Why are u stareing at the_red_cloud avatar u pervert


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 30, 2014)

Me and luna have the same pic and we are both say u are a pervert

- - - Post Merge - - -

Cuz u are a pervert

- - - Post Merge - - -

So i rate mine 10/10


----------



## Locket (Jul 30, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 30, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 30, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Edzers (Jul 30, 2014)

9/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 30, 2014)

10/10. Person who made it must of been an awesome guy.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 30, 2014)

10/10. Person who made it must be great at GFX


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 30, 2014)

9.5/10


----------



## Edzers (Jul 30, 2014)

WonderK said:


> 10/10. Person who made it must of been an awesome guy.



well ofc. this is not the work of a mere mortal. i mean like, who could it be?

- - - Post Merge - - -

p.s. 9/10


----------



## Imitation (Jul 30, 2014)

Edzers said:


> well ofc. this is not the work of a mere mortal. i mean like, who could it be?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> p.s. 9/10



Yeah The almighty WonderK is the sig/avatar god!

10/10 it's adorable


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 30, 2014)

Sounds like Scoot.

9.5/10


----------



## Edzers (Jul 30, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 30, 2014)

9.5/10


----------



## WonderK (Jul 30, 2014)

8/10. Quality needs some upgrading.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 30, 2014)

7/10 It's alright, but the face is kinda strange and I don't know where it's from


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

10/10
DONT GET ME STARTED.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 30, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> 7/10 It's alright, but the face is kinda strange and I don't know where it's from



Heh. 10/10. Gave me a laugh.

And it's Pokemon Trainer Red.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

10/10
who dat laydee


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 30, 2014)

10/10 what a booty


----------



## WonderK (Jul 31, 2014)

10/10. Where are you guys getting these amazing avatars? Geez.


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 31, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 31, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 31, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 31, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 31, 2014)

4/10


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 31, 2014)

DEN OUTTA DEN


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 31, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Imitation (Jul 31, 2014)

8/10 for the oc


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

9/10 
Who is it?


----------



## Imitation (Jul 31, 2014)

10/10 
Its Leon Kuwata from Danganronpa


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

9/10.
Ah, I see.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 31, 2014)

9/10


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 31, 2014)

I really like sparkanine avatar


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

7/10, it's cute.


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 31, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

9/10 because smooch face.


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 31, 2014)

9/10 cause I'm totally stalking ya


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

9/10 because I'm okay with that. Uhuhueueuheue.


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 31, 2014)

9/10 cause goood  there lemons for you


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 31, 2014)

7/10


----------



## lauraplays1 (Jul 31, 2014)

10/10 bc WHAT IS HAPPENING TO PIKACHU??!?? Ash...


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 31, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

10/10 because I stared at it for longer than one should have to stare at an avatar.


----------



## lauraplays1 (Jul 31, 2014)

5/10 

wut...


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 31, 2014)

I got ninja'd
2/10.


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 31, 2014)

10/10 cause it's still cute


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

9/10 because kiss.


----------



## lauraplays1 (Jul 31, 2014)

7/10

I finally grew to it


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 31, 2014)

7/10 cause of the bow


----------



## lauraplays1 (Jul 31, 2014)

9/10

DAT FACE MAKES ME FEEL GOOD INSIDE


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 31, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Ninja'd.
7/10


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 31, 2014)

lauraplays1 said:


> 9/10
> 
> DAT FACE MAKES ME FEEL GOOD INSIDE



Hoow ?!?!??! XD LOL But that's cute


----------



## Kishti (Jul 31, 2014)

10/10 oops, that's a funny face!


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 31, 2014)

10/10


----------



## lauraplays1 (Jul 31, 2014)

I already rated and its da same.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Kishti (Jul 31, 2014)

5/10 made me chuckle. :c


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 31, 2014)

still 10/10 cause it's a selfie


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 31, 2014)

10/10


----------



## CR33P (Jul 31, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

10/10 because it's a hottie.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 31, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 31, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 31, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Edzers (Jul 31, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 31, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 31, 2014)

No.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> No.



Is that a "no / no"? Or a "no / maybe" though?


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Uh, 8/10. The picture confuses me,cut the GFX are cool


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 31, 2014)

An exact no. I always rate Cadbberry, lol.


----------



## Edzers (Jul 31, 2014)

Idk what to rate this so idk


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 31, 2014)

9/10 I guessss.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

And 10/10



PokeCam420 said:


> Uh, 8/10. The picture confuses me,cut the GFX are cool



It's a girl holding an emoticon up over her face.


----------



## Edzers (Jul 31, 2014)

Amazing. 10/10 I wonder who made that. ( no pun intended)


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 31, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 31, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Imitation (Jul 31, 2014)

7/10
This used to be my profile picture for everything o_o


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

10/10 because WonderK.


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 31, 2014)

10/10 Huah!
Ninjad. 9/10


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 31, 2014)

10/10- cause it's Danganronpa


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## CR33P (Aug 1, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 1, 2014)

5/10 Sorry its really creepy


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 1, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 1, 2014)

6/10


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 1, 2014)

7/10
Irk who am. I to give art advice but it needs shading


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 1, 2014)

JellofishXD said:


> 7/10
> Irk who am. I to give art advice but it needs shading



I am to lazy to do that XD

8/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Aug 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 1, 2014)

9/10


----------



## PrincessBella (Aug 1, 2014)

9/10


----------



## dulcet (Aug 1, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Imitation (Aug 1, 2014)

10/10
Edea is my favorite main character 
I love her theme aswell!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 1, 2014)

10/10 (I love Leon omg)


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 1, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 1, 2014)

84 Pumpkins out of 100 Pumpkins


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 1, 2014)

70 pichus out of 100 pichus.


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 1, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 1, 2014)

99.827492791 Ducks out of 100 Ducks


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 1, 2014)

Also thanks Cadbberry for my profile pic! ^~^


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 1, 2014)

NP 10/10


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 1, 2014)

Still 99.827492791 Ducks out of 100 Ducks


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 1, 2014)

7/10 <3 I love halloween


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 1, 2014)

Your pumpkin is 10293883277337637363637272626 out of 2222222222222222222222222222222222667676776767


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 1, 2014)

98.7314701478278925378942578945237890 Pumpkins out of 100 Pumpkins


----------



## CR33P (Aug 1, 2014)

8/10 why is the pumpkin green lol


----------



## Jawile (Aug 1, 2014)

scary/10


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 1, 2014)

5/9


----------



## Imitation (Aug 1, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 1, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 1, 2014)

11/1


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 1, 2014)

12/2


----------



## Kishti (Aug 1, 2014)

2/10 sorry mate ;x


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 1, 2014)

1/1


----------



## Leopardfire (Aug 1, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Imitation (Aug 1, 2014)

8/10
Pikachu!
Come back! :O


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 1, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 1, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 1, 2014)

I like the eerie feel to it. 8.5/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 1, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 1, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 1, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 1, 2014)

10/10 makes you smile


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 1, 2014)

9/10. Cute!


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 1, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Music_123 (Aug 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 1, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 1, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 1, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 1, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Music_123 (Aug 1, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 1, 2014)

9/10


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 1, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 1, 2014)

8/10, I personally think it would have been better if it were bigger. Still cool though.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 1, 2014)

10/10 again XD


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 1, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

I can't tell what it is due to its darkness, but I'm going to assume it's something awesome. 9/10 lol.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 2, 2014)

10/10
Oh it's to dark? I'll change it xD


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

Hehe yea  9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 2, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

1/10


----------



## CR33P (Aug 2, 2014)

0/10


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 2, 2014)

8/10!

It's so weird I love it~


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 2, 2014)

6/10 she creeps me out a little.... to human for a cat


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2014)

5.5-6.5/10

Not sure what to think about it, tbh..


----------



## Capella (Aug 2, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 2, 2014)

7/10 Cute but weird
Its an Umbreon by the way


----------



## WonderK (Aug 2, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 2, 2014)

9/10 
'cause I don't know who he is


----------



## WonderK (Aug 2, 2014)

It's Red (pkmn trainer Red).

10/10. Most unique avatar on the site in my opinion.


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 2, 2014)

I don't know have you seen mine XD Total OC

10/10 Go Pokemon


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## WonderK (Aug 2, 2014)

9/10. So lovy duvy.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 2, 2014)

9/10 So srs xD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 2, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 2, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Imitation (Aug 2, 2014)

9/10!
She looks familiar but I cant remember...


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

10/10  




 There are too many kiss ups on this site.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 2, 2014)

*DEN OUDDA DEN*


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

9/10 cx


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 2, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

8/10 o 3 o


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 2, 2014)

83/10 (get it?)


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

9/10

I get it


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 2, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> 83/10 (get it?)



HAH I GET IT.

And 8/10.


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> 83/10 (get it?)



Hahaha yeh I get it huehuehue xDD

- - - Post Merge - - -

7/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 2, 2014)

9/10 because smooches.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

9/10 because Stepheroo


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

8/10 cause it's still cute c:


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

8/10 Because that face tho.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 2, 2014)

dat face doe 9/10


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

9.1/10 for changing your rating


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

9/10 cause I still love you


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

9.9/10 because I am loved.


----------



## Skep (Aug 2, 2014)

11/10 because.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

10/10 cause it;s so cuute


----------



## Skep (Aug 2, 2014)

Thank you!!

9/10 only because I don't know what it is.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 2, 2014)

10/10 because it straight up looks like a baby Marina sucking on a pacifier at a quick glance and I find it cute ok bye


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

10/10 cause everything you own is just too god damn cute


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

Skep said:


> 11/10 because.



I see how it is. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

11/10 mwhahaa


----------



## Capella (Aug 2, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 2, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Capella said:


> 0/10



oh

- - - Post Merge - - -

8/10 cause of Fluttershy <3


----------



## Capella (Aug 2, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 2, 2014)

5/10

What is it?


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Skep said:


> 5/10
> 
> What is it?



It's some sort of leaf, idek XD ?


----------



## Capella (Aug 2, 2014)

uncultured birds its makar 
2 outta ten


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 2, 2014)

makar is sooooooo cute and Wind waker is awesome

10.1/10


----------



## Capella (Aug 2, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> makar is sooooooo cute and Wind waker is awesome
> 
> 10.1/10



thx you!!!! 
9/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Capella said:


> uncultured birds its makar
> 2 outta ten



_I'm so sorry_


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 2, 2014)

it's an adorable makar. muahz

and 10.10


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

Capella said:


> uncultured birds its makar
> 2 outta ten



Not everyone knows what Wind Waker is.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm banishing you to the Forsaken Fortress.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

10/10 cause ily


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

10/10 because yay.

 I bet she didn't play the Wind Waker on the original console it was made for anyway.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

10/10
_That's hella cute color, did I even get it right cause I don't even know_


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

10/10

I can't tell since it's a different size hehe. I just used the word pink lol.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

10/10

_CLOSE ENOUGH XDDD_


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

100/10 

 LMAOOO


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

100000/10
_ HueHue_


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

10000000000/10

 HUEHUEHUEHUEHUE


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Capella (Aug 2, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 2, 2014)

10/10 cute


----------



## Imitation (Aug 2, 2014)

11/10!
I love your OC!


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 2, 2014)

9/10
Don't know who he is but WonderK's magic is very powerful and suddenly I don't really care about whether I know who it is or not.


----------



## Imitation (Aug 2, 2014)

11/10!
Mikasa <3


----------



## WonderK (Aug 2, 2014)

10/10. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 3, 2014)

A++ out of 10. Nice work. Kudos to who made it, k? k.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 3, 2014)

10/10 -throws flowers at you-


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 3, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 3, 2014)

6/10 I like the wink. *wwwiiiinnnnkkkk for the crowd*


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 3, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 3, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 3, 2014)

8/10 because it's a really pretty gif.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 3, 2014)

7/10
Pretty eyes.


----------



## Capella (Aug 3, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 3, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 3, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 3, 2014)

6/10


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 3, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 3, 2014)

9/10


----------



## jackofspadesman (Aug 3, 2014)

8/10, that's a pretty sweet industrial thingy


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 3, 2014)

jackofspadesman said:


> 8/10, that's a pretty sweet industrial thingy



Haha thanks my friend made it for me xD it's my oc c: 


7/10


----------



## Alyx (Aug 3, 2014)

3/10 ? what's that?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 3, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 3, 2014)

7/10♥


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 3, 2014)

9/10, very pretty yo


----------



## Saylor (Aug 3, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 3, 2014)

5/10 ♥

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stepheroo said:


> 9/10, very pretty yo



Thanks bb ♥


----------



## Imitation (Aug 3, 2014)

10/10
I love it! :O


----------



## jackofspadesman (Aug 3, 2014)

5/10

10 for the silly face and edit
0 for being Dangan Ronpa lol


----------



## Aradai (Aug 3, 2014)

5/10. It's kinda blurry.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 3, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 3, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 3, 2014)

9/10
fuyukai desu


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 3, 2014)

9/10, I like the effect on it, you weeb.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 4, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 4, 2014)

7/10
Pretty but it's tiny.


----------



## tinytaylor (Aug 4, 2014)

what's wrong with tiny *sad face*
anyway 11/10 hair game too strong


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 4, 2014)

10/10 ADORABLE


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 4, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 4, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 4, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 4, 2014)

7/10
Can't really tell what it is


----------



## Mango (Aug 4, 2014)

7/10

tumblr


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 4, 2014)

7/10 seen it a lot on C3D, btw hows the drawing coming? <3


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2014)

7.5/10 Purple Umbreons are cool...:3


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 4, 2014)

10/10 LUUUNAAAAA


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## CR33P (Aug 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 4, 2014)

4/10


----------



## CR33P (Aug 4, 2014)

NOO YOU DARE DEFILE AKISE ARU!?!?!?

8/10


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 4, 2014)

10/10...the bae....


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 4, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Imitation (Aug 4, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> 5/10



7/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 4, 2014)

10/10 cause - wink wink -


----------



## Aradai (Aug 4, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 4, 2014)

10/10 cause - rolls away -


----------



## Aradai (Aug 4, 2014)

9/10


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 4, 2014)

100000/10 my god


----------



## dmytro (Aug 4, 2014)

8/10 cute~


----------



## Mango (Aug 4, 2014)

3/10 ew pokemon

cad, the drawing is comin good. i got logged out of my gallery, so once i log back in im posting it.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 4, 2014)

4/10 

Not 100% what it's from.


----------



## Story (Aug 4, 2014)

10/10
Birds.


----------



## Labrontheowl (Aug 4, 2014)

6/10 I'm not sure how I feel about the way the flamingos looking at me >.<


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 4, 2014)

8/10 cuz lucy


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 4, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Mango (Aug 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Saylor (Aug 4, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 4, 2014)

8/10 cuz "living young and wild and free"


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 4, 2014)

3/10


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 4, 2014)

10/10 kitty


----------



## Nage (Aug 4, 2014)

10/10 because animated hearts


----------



## tearexia (Aug 4, 2014)

8/10 pusheen


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 4, 2014)

10/19 cause ily


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

Aww... you're so nice!

10/10


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 4, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 5, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Leopardfire (Aug 5, 2014)

9/10


----------



## CR33P (Aug 5, 2014)

8/10 pikachu cruelty


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 5, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Mario. (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 5, 2014)

Myst said:


> Aww... you're so nice!
> 
> 10/10



just realizing I made a typo XD It's supposed to be 10/10 woowow XD LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -

7/10


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 5, 2014)

3/10


----------



## CR33P (Aug 5, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 5, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 5, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 5, 2014)

9.5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 5, 2014)

7/10


----------



## pillow bunny (Aug 5, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 5, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Labrontheowl (Aug 5, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 5, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 5, 2014)

5/10 only cuz i haven't watched death note 'cuz i'm a total noob. heard it's so good, but it's so loooong *crying*


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 5, 2014)

;-; 8/10 because your avatar is still awesome.


----------



## cherriielle (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10 L!!!!! I'm literally crying right now ;_;


----------



## Edzers (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## CR33P (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 5, 2014)

8/10 cuz hottie.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10 ,


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10 OMG


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10

beautiful


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10~


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10
~nyaa


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10 nice


----------



## WonderK (Aug 5, 2014)

0/10.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10 :'(


----------



## Edzers (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10

shots fired


----------



## WonderK (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10. Amazing.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

WonderK said:


> 0/10.


YOU'RE CRUSHING OUR HOPES AND DREAMS DEVIN.


----------



## Edzers (Aug 5, 2014)

like I said shots fired
10/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10 >uo


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10 very detailed


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10

thank


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 5, 2014)

0/10.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

>;^[

- - - Post Merge - - -



WonderK said:


> 0/10.


Are you trying to tell me that my tumblr blogging skills are horrid? I mean, I already know that.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 5, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

8/10


----------



## dmytro (Aug 5, 2014)

8/10


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## f11 (Aug 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 6, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

100/10!


----------



## WonderK (Aug 6, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 6, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 6, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 6, 2014)

ur 10/10 all day bb


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

10/10 u creep.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 6, 2014)

ya know wit? 9/10 just cuz u said dat *crying*


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 6, 2014)

8.9/10.


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 6, 2014)

6/10


----------



## KenKazaki2 (Aug 6, 2014)

9/10 I like the swishy hair and the fact that there's blinking animation too! Plus I like how it's your mayor.


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 6, 2014)

6/10 very pixelated and it just to blown up for an Avatar


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 6, 2014)

7/10 because I just don't like pokemon.


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 6, 2014)

7/10 I like Death Note but it is small


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 6, 2014)

I don't know how to make it bigger, lol.


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 6, 2014)

use a diffrent pic or go into paint and make it bigger your self


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 6, 2014)

9/10


----------



## BATOCTO (Aug 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 6, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 6, 2014)

4/10
Colors are cool but I don't really love pink, I just love the scheme.


----------



## SeccomMasada (Aug 6, 2014)

10/10

I absolutely love your avatar it's so gorgeously done


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

10/10 it's nice.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 6, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 6, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 6, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 6, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

7/10 o 3 o


----------



## Imitation (Aug 6, 2014)

10/10 as always it's so cool!


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> 10/10 as always it's so cool!



Haha. Ily. XD 
10/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Toot (Aug 6, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

8/10 it's cute.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

10/10 L <3


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 6, 2014)

10/10 awesome picture!


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

9/10 cause thank you <3


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 7, 2014)

10/10. *Always*


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 7, 2014)

10/10 b


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 7, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 7, 2014)

9/10 I love lilo and stitch


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 7, 2014)

8/10 

naw ty xx <3 ily too


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 7, 2014)

8/10 I love Lilo and Stitch but fast gif.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 7, 2014)

3/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 8, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## 00176 (Aug 8, 2014)

-1/10


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 8, 2014)

It's so terrible, I can't give you a rating.


----------



## Capella (Aug 8, 2014)

3/10 kinda plain


----------



## 00176 (Aug 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## CR33P (Aug 8, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 8, 2014)

Capella said:


> 3/10 kinda plain



Your face is plain. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



CR33P said:


> 0/10



10/10 because that's so hawt.


----------



## 00176 (Aug 8, 2014)

- 2/10


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 8, 2014)

-3/10.


----------



## dmytro (Aug 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## 00176 (Aug 8, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> -3/10.



:,^(

@dmytro 7/10


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 8, 2014)

Hah.


----------



## 00176 (Aug 8, 2014)

-1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 8, 2014)

Lmao you just jelly.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 8, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 8, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 8, 2014)

9/10


----------



## LunaRover (Aug 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 8, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 8, 2014)

8/10, its cool but it makes me dizzy just looking at it...


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 8, 2014)

10/10 u cute


----------



## Saylor (Aug 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 8, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 8, 2014)

7/10 cute bird


----------



## dulcet (Aug 8, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Miharu (Aug 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Bowie (Aug 8, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Saylor (Aug 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 9, 2014)

3/10
eh...


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 9, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Aug 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 9, 2014)

2/10
talking animals ;A;


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Aug 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Isabella (Aug 9, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 9, 2014)

20/10


----------



## WonderK (Aug 9, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 9, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Capella (Aug 9, 2014)

teen outta tan


----------



## Zura (Aug 9, 2014)

100/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 9, 2014)

9/10


----------



## WonderK (Aug 10, 2014)

7/10. Red border is a bit too bright.


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 10, 2014)

He looks angry. Negativity never goes a long way.
3/10


----------



## Naiad (Aug 10, 2014)

8/10

Squirrels are cute.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 10, 2014)

8/10
Cute.


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 10, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 10, 2014)

Bump. 10/10


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 10, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Naiad (Aug 10, 2014)

8/10

my childhood omg


----------



## WonderK (Aug 10, 2014)

8/10. Quality isn't the best.


----------



## 00176 (Aug 10, 2014)

1/10 bc snk


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Ste (Aug 10, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Naiad (Aug 10, 2014)

10/10 ;D


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 10, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> 10/10 ;D



oh stahp et you

9/10


----------



## Ste (Aug 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 10, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 10, 2014)

4/10


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 10, 2014)

10/10 i remember that show. I also remembered I was supposed to give you rosie's pic...... Oops;-;


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 10, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 10, 2014)

K-on! looks adorable. 10/10.


----------



## Mario. (Aug 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 11, 2014)

6/10


----------



## 00176 (Aug 11, 2014)

5/10


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 11, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Saylor (Aug 11, 2014)

8/10 trippy


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 11, 2014)

7/10
that show was fab XD


----------



## Naiad (Aug 11, 2014)

10/10 I still get upset because I have no idea where it's from and it looks cool .-.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 11, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> 10/10 I still get upset because I have no idea where it's from and it looks cool .-.



attack on titan!!!!!!
8/10


----------



## 00176 (Aug 11, 2014)

1/10 
reason: not bob


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 11, 2014)

10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10
Bobs


----------



## squirtle (Aug 11, 2014)

10/10 omg


----------



## WonderK (Aug 11, 2014)

2/10.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 11, 2014)

10000/10 <3333333


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 11, 2014)

8/10 very cool>>>Love the effect on the face


----------



## WonderK (Aug 11, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Bird (Aug 11, 2014)

9/10 Crazy Miku will stare down your soul.


----------



## 00176 (Aug 11, 2014)

10/10
reason: birb


----------



## WonderK (Aug 11, 2014)

2/10. What the heck is going on there?


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 11, 2014)

This thread isn't to rate the user, it's to rate the f***ing avatar. Noticed some people have been doing otherwise. 

Also, 7/10. Your other ones were better.


----------



## misslollipops (Aug 11, 2014)

3/10 what is it?


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 11, 2014)

7/10 I like Bob but he looks like he's about to kill me. Somehow I like that.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 11, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 11, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

9/10


----------



## starlark (Aug 11, 2014)

11/10 in Britain we call that class

(for anyone that gaf, I did make my avvie myself, it's 50x50 cus deviantart)


----------



## Saylor (Aug 11, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 11, 2014)

9/10


----------



## WonderK (Aug 12, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## nard (Aug 12, 2014)

9.5/10.


----------



## Sid2125 (Aug 12, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 12, 2014)

5/10


----------



## WonderK (Aug 12, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Dim (Aug 12, 2014)

10/10 looks great!


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 12, 2014)

10/10 top hat <3


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 12, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 12, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 12, 2014)

8/10 YOSHI


----------



## Dim (Aug 12, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 12, 2014)

10/10
It's a Zoura with a top hat and a cane.
How can no one love that?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 12, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Dim (Aug 12, 2014)

8/10 cute. 





sp19047 said:


> 10/10
> It's a Zoura with a top hat and a cane.
> How can no one love that?



I know right? <3


----------



## WonderK (Aug 12, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 12, 2014)

9/10. Minus 1 because rude Miku.


----------



## Dim (Aug 12, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 12, 2014)

10/10. Love zorua.


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 12, 2014)

8/10 nice colours


----------



## Naiad (Aug 12, 2014)

10/10

self-animated? ;o


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 12, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> 10/10
> 
> self-animated? ;o



10/10

Yep~


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 12, 2014)

8.9/10


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 12, 2014)

8/10 o.o


----------



## Dim (Aug 12, 2014)

9/10,


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 12, 2014)

8/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

You literally just ninja'd me ; w ;


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

9/10 c:


----------



## Dim (Aug 13, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 13, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Saylor (Aug 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Aug 13, 2014)

10/10 love the show.


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

10/10 so cute~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 13, 2014)

9/10 is that you?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

10/10 LILO AND STITCH! <3 (Yeah, it's me > w<)


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 13, 2014)

10/10 ur so pretty omg


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

9/10 staring at it too long makes me dizzy haha! XD (Ahhh thank you!! ;//v//; )


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 13, 2014)

10/10 C:


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 13, 2014)

9/10 ^_^


----------



## 00176 (Aug 13, 2014)

10/10

sharks are cute


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

10/10

For some odd reason, I find that really cute LOL


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 13, 2014)

10/10 you're adorable !


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

10/10 LINK! [T-Thanks! ;//v//;]


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 13, 2014)

3/10
I hate cats. :/


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 13, 2014)

8.6/10


----------



## Beary (Aug 13, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 13, 2014)

10/10 very cute, love the style


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 13, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## WonderK (Aug 13, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

5/10


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 13, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 13, 2014)

9/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 13, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

9/10 JELLAL <3 FAIRY TAIL c:


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 13, 2014)

10/10 c:


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

10/10, is that Luka from Just be Friends? o:


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

9/10 8)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sid2125 (Aug 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 14, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 14, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 14, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 14, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 14, 2014)

3/10


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 14, 2014)

4/10 because it's like months old


----------



## misslollipops (Aug 14, 2014)

7/10 I like it.


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 14, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Saylor (Aug 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Saylor (Aug 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 14, 2014)

5/10 Idk what it is. Kinda pretty anyway


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 14, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 15, 2014)

6/10


----------



## xCryCry (Aug 15, 2014)

7/10

it's unique lol


----------



## Saylor (Aug 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## WhitneyLover (Aug 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## dulcet (Aug 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 15, 2014)

9/10


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 15, 2014)

5/10


----------



## dulcet (Aug 15, 2014)

0/10 jk 7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 15, 2014)

6/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 15, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sid2125 (Aug 15, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

6/10


----------



## WhitneyLover (Aug 15, 2014)

8/10 I like raccoons


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Saylor (Aug 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

9/10


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 15, 2014)

10/10 rocket is adorable *O*


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Saylor (Aug 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 15, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 15, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

5/10


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

0/10


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

0 twerks/ 10


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 15, 2014)

9/10
ninja'd. 4/10


----------



## nard (Aug 15, 2014)

7.6/10.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 15, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Saylor (Aug 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 15, 2014)

1/10


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

4/10


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 15, 2014)

8/10
pretty but I can't see it :/


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 16, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Nix (Aug 16, 2014)

7/10, I love artwork. C:​


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 16, 2014)

6/10
Nice.


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 16, 2014)

10/10 Because Gif, I think the gif is really good


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 16, 2014)

9/10 ~ it's really cute :3


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 16, 2014)

xCryCry said:


> 7/10
> 
> it's unique lol



Thanks I guess lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 16, 2014)

7/10 That is mighty interesting looking


----------



## Dim (Aug 16, 2014)

8.5/10. Not bad.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 16, 2014)

9/10


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 16, 2014)

8/10 I like the 3D


----------



## Skep (Aug 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## misslollipops (Aug 16, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 16, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 16, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## cookieangal (Aug 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 16, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Mango (Aug 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Saylor (Aug 16, 2014)

9/10


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 16, 2014)

5/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 16, 2014)

over 9000
Jellal <3


----------



## Saylor (Aug 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Curly (Aug 16, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 16, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Naiad (Aug 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 17, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 17, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Sid2125 (Aug 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 17, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 17, 2014)

5/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Aug 17, 2014)

6/10 Haven't seen that movie yet.


----------



## Skep (Aug 17, 2014)

5/10 u should


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 17, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 17, 2014)

8/10

Lilo and Stitch <3


----------



## Saylor (Aug 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Aug 17, 2014)

6/10


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 17, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 17, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Flop (Aug 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 17, 2014)

1,000/10


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 17, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 17, 2014)

6/10 startin to go from cute to creepy >.<


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Saylor (Aug 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## xCryCry (Aug 18, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Alice (Aug 18, 2014)

10/10. Forum needs more makar. 

3/10. I mean, I guess anyway.


----------



## heichou (Aug 18, 2014)

8/10!! its so cute omg


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 18, 2014)

1000/10 AMAZING


----------



## Adventure9 (Aug 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 18, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

10/10

gotta love Jellal


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 18, 2014)

10/10 it's so cute :3


----------



## Saylor (Aug 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 18, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 18, 2014)

5/10


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 18, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 18, 2014)

ew 0/10


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 18, 2014)

ew a rat 0/10  watch you get mad


----------



## Skep (Aug 18, 2014)

grosss 0/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 18, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 18, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Saylor (Aug 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 18, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Saylor (Aug 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

10/10. MAKARRRR.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 18, 2014)

10/10 tokyo ghoul <3


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 18, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 18, 2014)

10/10 Tokyo Ghoul <3


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

10/10. You're very pretty!


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

10/10

It's fabulous c;


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

10/10. :3


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 18, 2014)

10/10 Tokyo Ghoul


----------



## angry chill (Aug 18, 2014)

9/10 I guess.
Sorry the colors seem a bit eye-hurting to me but that may just be me.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 18, 2014)

10/10 Tokyo Ghouuuul.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

10/10.
_*CUTE.*_


----------



## Skep (Aug 18, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 18, 2014)

ninja'd

5/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 18, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 18, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 19, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 19, 2014)

3/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 19, 2014)

intense 10/10


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

10/10

stitch got #sweg


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 19, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 19, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 19, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## angry chill (Aug 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 19, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

9/10. Is that your OC?


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 19, 2014)

no its me XD 10/10


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

10/10. I might get confused by you and Devin now >~<


----------



## DinoDymo (Aug 19, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

6/10. A bit small.


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 19, 2014)

10/10 really like it


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

9/10. I like yours.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 19, 2014)

dayum 10/10.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

zayum 10/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

1000000000000000000000000000000/10


----------



## Saylor (Aug 19, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 19, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Bowie (Aug 19, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

8/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 19, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2014)

6/10 
it looks somewhat blurry or something to me ; A ; Powerpuff girls though <3 XD


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 19, 2014)

8/10

cute!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 19, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Mango (Aug 19, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 19, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Thunder (Aug 20, 2014)

8/10 rocket's cool but cosmo's better.


----------



## Mario. (Aug 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Capella (Aug 20, 2014)

Thunder said:


> 8/10 rocket's cool but cosmo's better.



no

10/10


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 20, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Labrontheowl (Aug 20, 2014)

4/10


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 20, 2014)

20000000/10


----------



## phantompony (Aug 20, 2014)

5.7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 20, 2014)

10/10 PONIES


----------



## Miharu (Aug 23, 2014)

7/10 
Nice art! >//w/<


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 23, 2014)

6/10 I like her hairstyle but I don't recognize her ^^;


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 23, 2014)

8/10 Nice face!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 23, 2014)

@xiaonu : that's me cosplaying as black rock shooter c: same character that's in my sig.

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 23, 2014)

8/10 i just love it


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 23, 2014)

@miharu wow! I thought that was a celebrity or actress, you look amazing c:
^
6/10~
I like the art style and background color c:


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Saylor (Aug 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 23, 2014)

7/10 B)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 23, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 23, 2014)

10/10 wind wakers.


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## hzl (Aug 23, 2014)

10/10 super cute
edit- and it's a perfect square.. I have a bit of ocd about perfect squares and yeah haha ignore my babbling


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 23, 2014)

hzl said:


> 10/10 super cute
> edit- and it's a perfect square.. I have a bit of ocd about perfect squares and yeah haha ignore my babbling



oh girl, i know what you mean!!!
and 10/10 cos pixel perfection


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 23, 2014)

9/10. Adorable.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 23, 2014)

um 10/10 A+


----------



## Aradai (Aug 23, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Dim (Aug 23, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 23, 2014)

9/10. I like it.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2014)

9/10 <3


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 24, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 24, 2014)

7/10 <3


----------



## Skep (Aug 24, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 24, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 24, 2014)

2/10


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Aug 24, 2014)

9/10

Rocket!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## CR33P (Aug 24, 2014)

0.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Aug 24, 2014)

10/10 @Ella as above doesn't have one.


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 24, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 24, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Leopardfire (Aug 24, 2014)

9/10 I want to see Guardians of the Galaxy so bad


----------



## Skep (Aug 24, 2014)

10/10

go see it


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 24, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Mango (Aug 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Aug 25, 2014)

10/10 nostalgia.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

Nox said:


> 10/10 nostalgia.



YEEEEEEEEES!!!!

10/10 love me some Phantump tho!


----------



## Imitation (Aug 25, 2014)

7/10 cuz My uncle works for the people who makes 
yu gi oh cards and has all the pieces of Exodius


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 25, 2014)

5/10 LEON KILLED MAIZONO HUM


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 25, 2014)

9/10


----------



## DinoDymo (Aug 25, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 25, 2014)

7/10 kinda small and hard to see


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## DinoDymo (Aug 25, 2014)

9/10 Cute!


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

9/10 kawaii


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 25, 2014)

1/10


----------



## DinoDymo (Aug 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## tinybears (Aug 25, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 25, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 25, 2014)

1/10 sorry i just dont like it


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 25, 2014)

10/10 he's a cutie pie


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

7/10


----------



## CR33P (Aug 25, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Saylor (Aug 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

CR33P said:


> 0/10



A thank you

What is yours? 0/10

Saylor 7.5/10


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 25, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## CR33P (Aug 25, 2014)

9/10

@guero
don't get mad


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

Get Glade 0/10


----------



## CR33P (Aug 25, 2014)

0/20


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

It's from a scale of 1-10... 

0/10


----------



## CR33P (Aug 26, 2014)

0/100


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 26, 2014)

9/10. Love the gifs.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 26, 2014)

10/10 dem rounded corners :Q


----------



## Miharu (Aug 26, 2014)

10/10 so cutteeee >//v//<


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 26, 2014)

3/10.


----------



## starlark (Aug 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Aradai (Aug 26, 2014)

9/10. Cute.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## DinoDymo (Aug 26, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 26, 2014)

9/10 <3


----------



## Skep (Aug 26, 2014)

6/10


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 26, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Zane (Aug 26, 2014)

10/10 cuz Astro's art (unless i'm grossly mistaken)


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 26, 2014)

Zane said:


> 10/10 cuz Astro's art (unless i'm grossly mistaken)



No you are completely right, also 9/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 26, 2014)

3/10


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Aug 26, 2014)

I've already rated you before...but 9/10!


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 26, 2014)

4/10 @ - @


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 26, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 26, 2014)

6/10


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 26, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Saylor (Aug 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 26, 2014)

4/10 D;


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Aug 27, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 27, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 27, 2014)

0/10 :c


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 27, 2014)

5/10


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 27, 2014)

6/10 frustrated stitch pixel


----------



## Selene (Aug 27, 2014)

10/10, really cute picture!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 27, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Selene (Aug 27, 2014)

7/10, I like stitch :c


----------



## mogyay (Aug 27, 2014)

8/10, nice art


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 27, 2014)

10/10~ Is that from an anime? It looks really cute :>


----------



## mogyay (Aug 27, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> 10/10~ Is that from an anime? It looks really cute :>



noo it's from a shoujo manga called 'orange' it's really good! (and tragically sad lmao)

10/10 monique is a hot mama and i am mighty impressed by your dedication to that symbol! (which is super cute and green and refreshing)


----------



## Selene (Aug 27, 2014)

9/10, I like it, might check out the manga


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 27, 2014)

mogyay said:


> noo it's from a shoujo manga called 'orange' it's really good! (and tragically sad lmao)
> 
> 10/10 monique is a hot mama and i am mighty impressed by your dedication to that symbol! (which is super cute and green and refreshing)



>W< the green tone on the collectibles such a good one it makes me happy. Ooh, I'll check out the manga if only for the art because it looks lovely.

10/10!~ Lovely photo/art? Can't tell, but it's really nice~


----------



## Selene (Aug 27, 2014)

8/10 Really love your pic, did you do it yourself? :c 
and yes I found the drawing on Draw crowd and found it to be lovely 


Spoiler



http://drawcrowd.com/projects/31181322873ccfb2ddbf5ad2f22f0751ea638a44


There it is if you're curious


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Imitation (Aug 27, 2014)

7/10
She caused Leons execution


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Selene (Aug 27, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Mr.Pancake (Aug 27, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Imitation (Aug 27, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Mr.Pancake (Aug 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Selene (Aug 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 27, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

4/10 :c


----------



## Mao (Aug 27, 2014)

6/10


----------



## rariorana (Aug 27, 2014)

10/10
Anohana's great!


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

10/10. SO CUTE!


----------



## RainbowCherry (Aug 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Imitation (Aug 27, 2014)

11/10
Noucome DD


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 27, 2014)

09/10 cuz your so pro!


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## rariorana (Aug 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Adventure9 (Aug 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## mogyay (Aug 27, 2014)

8/10

cute animals in strawberries is always a winner!


----------



## Dim (Aug 27, 2014)

7/10         .


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 27, 2014)

I like Phantump :3 5/10


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Selene (Aug 28, 2014)

10/10 cuz hot <3


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 28, 2014)

6/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Javocado (Aug 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 28, 2014)

10/10, One of my fave movies


----------



## Selene (Aug 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 29, 2014)

10/10
biutiful.
I wish I could go there during vacations.


----------



## mogyay (Aug 29, 2014)

9/10

lmao it's a happy potato, i love it


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## mogyay (Aug 29, 2014)

10/10 super duper cute!


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 29, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Selene (Aug 29, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 29, 2014)

9/10 don't know who that is


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 29, 2014)

8/10, I love Stitch. ; 3 ;


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 29, 2014)

aww baby <3 ty

9/10


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 29, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Javocado (Aug 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Twinrova (Aug 29, 2014)

10/10 (love it)


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

9.5/10


----------



## Imitation (Aug 29, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 29, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 29, 2014)

1/10 B(


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

6/10


----------



## amarillo (Aug 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Selene (Aug 29, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 29, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Selene (Aug 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Imitation (Aug 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Selene (Aug 29, 2014)

10/10 danganronpa <3


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Selene (Aug 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Mao (Aug 29, 2014)

8/10 cuteeee :3


----------



## Selene (Aug 29, 2014)

10/10 anohanna


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 29, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Selene (Aug 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## CR33P (Aug 30, 2014)

6/10


----------



## dalandanator (Aug 30, 2014)

10/10 intense ice made me sweaty


----------



## Capella (Aug 30, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 30, 2014)

10/10


----------



## CloudMoonZ (Aug 30, 2014)

This guy so awesome, MEGA CHARIZARD X YE (I still love you Grovyle ;~; ) 11/10 (10/10)


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 30, 2014)

Aw thanks you're awesome too. <3


----------



## Selene (Aug 30, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Skep (Aug 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 30, 2014)

8/10 That avatar is so cute!


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 30, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Skep (Aug 30, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 30, 2014)

Rocket 10/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## Selene (Aug 30, 2014)

10/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 30, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

11/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 30, 2014)

1000000000/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

9/10 cute cute cute! :3


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 30, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Selene (Aug 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 30, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Hipster (Aug 30, 2014)

10/10 <3 black butler


----------



## Dim (Aug 30, 2014)

10/10 nice!


----------



## CloudMoonZ (Aug 31, 2014)

11/10 becuz everyone luvs phantump ^_^


----------



## radical6 (Aug 31, 2014)

is that aladdin from magi? if so then 10/10
if its a random boy then 5/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 31, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Selene (Aug 31, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Tula (Aug 31, 2014)

10/10 Because i love you


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2014)

.......


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Selene (Sep 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 1, 2014)

11/10.


----------



## dulcet (Sep 1, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Selene (Sep 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 2, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Sep 2, 2014)

10/10 my favorite Disney movie


----------



## dulcet (Sep 2, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## dulcet (Sep 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## dulcet (Sep 2, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## azukitan (Sep 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Selene (Sep 2, 2014)

9/10


----------



## dulcet (Sep 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 2, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## dulcet (Sep 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Fawning (Sep 2, 2014)

9/10, it's cute ^_^


----------



## Delphine (Sep 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 2, 2014)

8/20 I like it :3


----------



## Delphine (Sep 2, 2014)

8/20? ;_;
I like yours, 9/10


----------



## Selene (Sep 2, 2014)

11/10 very cute


----------



## Aradai (Sep 3, 2014)

8/10. Pretty.


----------



## Fawning (Sep 3, 2014)

8/10 c:


----------



## Aradai (Sep 3, 2014)

7/10. That's FaceQ, right?


----------



## Kyuu (Sep 3, 2014)

8/10 swagggyyyy lol


----------



## Fawning (Sep 3, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> 7/10. That's FaceQ, right?



It is, yes hehe ^-^

10/10 for Kyuu, cats are my fave things in the world


----------



## Aradai (Sep 3, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Kyuu (Sep 3, 2014)

Yeees Thank you  9/10 for FaceQ its super cute btw


----------



## Aradai (Sep 3, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Kyuu (Sep 3, 2014)

;( Ouch okie doke lol some people dun like cats


----------



## Aradai (Sep 3, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> ;( Ouch okie doke lol some people dun like cats



It's just an opinion. It's small. Not much.


----------



## Kyuu (Sep 3, 2014)

Lol its cool I like yours though


----------



## Snype (Sep 3, 2014)

_8/10._

_I love cats ^^_


----------



## Selene (Sep 3, 2014)

8/10 cool leaf :c


----------



## Fawning (Sep 3, 2014)

9/10 I really love the colours in it, it's a very pretty picture ^-^


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 3, 2014)

8/10
love the soft colors and the flower crown ^.^


----------



## dulcet (Sep 3, 2014)

10/10
super cute


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 3, 2014)

10/10

Honestly I don't know where it is from but it is a great pic


----------



## Chrome Dokuro (Sep 3, 2014)

10/10

AOT thing right? its adorable xD


----------



## Javocado (Sep 3, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 3, 2014)

10/10 So boss


----------



## Angira (Sep 3, 2014)

5.5/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 3, 2014)

0/10

Your avatar isn't showing up for me. If it is for you then sorry but I can't see it, I'm sure its good


----------



## dulcet (Sep 3, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Angira (Sep 3, 2014)

TheBluRaichu said:


> 0/10
> 
> Your avatar isn't showing up for me. If it is for you then sorry but I can't see it, I'm sure its good



:0 Maybe your on mobile on something, can any other of you all see it?


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 3, 2014)

Angira said:


> :0 Maybe your on mobile on something, can any other of you all see it?


There's a flash flood warning here but I'm on my PC.

Also, Dulcet, 10/10. Lighting, textures, basically perfect


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 3, 2014)

8/10
both fierce and adorable

- - - Post Merge - - -

(and no Angira I can't see it either)


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 3, 2014)

10/10 

Great art, I love Tammy, nicely blended color palette.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 3, 2014)

10/10 mikasa bb


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 4, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 4, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Fawning (Sep 4, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 4, 2014)

4/10


----------



## LeilaChan (Sep 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 4, 2014)

6/10

Can't really tell what it is


----------



## Mao (Sep 4, 2014)

8/10 ^_^


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Muffin-Mudkip (Sep 4, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Angira (Sep 4, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 5, 2014)

??/10
your avatar refuses to show up for me :'c


----------



## Fawning (Sep 5, 2014)

9/10


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 5, 2014)

6/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2014)

7/10


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 5, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 5, 2014)

9/10. Lily


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

8/10


----------



## CR33P (Sep 5, 2014)

0/10


----------



## dulcet (Sep 5, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 6, 2014)

7/10


----------



## CR33P (Sep 6, 2014)

6/10 why does he look so old


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 6, 2014)

0/10... What is it???


----------



## CR33P (Sep 6, 2014)

a anime character named sinon
r u blind?

0/10


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 6, 2014)

0/10


----------



## CR33P (Sep 6, 2014)

6/10
y r u so salty


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 6, 2014)

1/10


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 6, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## CR33P (Sep 6, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 6, 2014)

0/10.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 6, 2014)

5/10 I don't know what it is. 0.o


----------



## CR33P (Sep 6, 2014)

5/10 ripped straight from google images

and btw it's ciel as a girl


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 6, 2014)

mine? HOW IS FREAKING CHARIZARD A GIRL?! FITE ME


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 6, 2014)

You sure are the gif king. 5/10.


----------



## CR33P (Sep 6, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> mine? HOW IS FREAKING CHARIZARD A GIRL?! FITE ME



no i was talking about the person above you


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 6, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Skep (Sep 6, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Capella (Sep 6, 2014)

10/10 ofc


----------



## Skep (Sep 6, 2014)

10/10 !!!!


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 6, 2014)

0/10, what is this OMG!!!


----------



## Capella (Sep 6, 2014)

0/10


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 6, 2014)

0/10 what is up with the racoons, just because I gave your friend a 0/10 doesn't mean you have to team up on me!


----------



## Capella (Sep 6, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 6, 2014)

10/10 Gamora's what you call a troll that REKTS.


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 6, 2014)

10/10. Mega Charizard!


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 6, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> 0/10 Gamora's, Idk what a troll is...



Mhmm


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 6, 2014)

5/10 on graphics because I like anime things, but you don't "checkmate" in cards games, so logically, 0/10.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also you didn't rate cute Lily. :c


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 6, 2014)

secretlyenvious said:


> 5/10 on graphics because I like anime things, but you don't "checkmate" in cards games, so logically, 0/10.



I think someone doesn't understand the anime reference, because logically if you watched it you would understand!


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 6, 2014)

RJtheACPlayer said:


> I think someone doesn't understand the anime reference, because logically if you watched it you would understand!



0/10 because now you're just ruining the game and being really rude, belligerent, and plain mean.


----------



## Capella (Sep 6, 2014)

9/10 
cute


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 6, 2014)

10/10 rewatching GotG with my boyfriend tomorrow and Rocket's my favorite. Also planning to marry Bradley Cooper.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 6, 2014)

10/10 Love the colors + super cute illustration.


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Capella (Sep 6, 2014)

0/10


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 6, 2014)

10/10 <4


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 6, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Skep (Sep 6, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 6, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## dollydaydream (Sep 6, 2014)

8/10 it's not a person or character or anything but for some reason it's super cute and unique


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 6, 2014)

8/10, for lolly :]


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 6, 2014)

9/10


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 6, 2014)

Nice humor for avatar, 8/10


----------



## Capella (Sep 6, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Selene (Sep 6, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Sloom (Sep 6, 2014)

4/10 Not really.


----------



## Selene (Sep 6, 2014)

Not really? o.o 6/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 6, 2014)

6.5/10
A bit to realistic to me


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 6, 2014)

5/10 love it, but needs to be re-sized or something.


----------



## Skep (Sep 6, 2014)

6/10 nice scribble


----------



## Capella (Sep 6, 2014)

10/10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 6, 2014)

6/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 6, 2014)

8/10 ;]


----------



## dulcet (Sep 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Sep 6, 2014)

9/10 Idk, it just looks good ;p


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 6, 2014)

7/10 kinda hard to see


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 6, 2014)

9/10


----------



## dulcet (Sep 6, 2014)

6/10


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Hipster (Sep 6, 2014)

9/10 !


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 6, 2014)

6/10


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 6, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Aradai (Sep 6, 2014)

7/10. Cute.


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Aradai (Sep 6, 2014)

8/10. That looks pretty cool!


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 7, 2014)

8/10 :]


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 7, 2014)

6/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Selene (Sep 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 7, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

11/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 7, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Imitation (Sep 7, 2014)

8/10 it sorta reminds me of egoraptors style


----------



## kassie (Sep 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## dulcet (Sep 7, 2014)

-7/10


----------



## Mango (Sep 7, 2014)

1/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

9/10


----------



## dulcet (Sep 7, 2014)

6/10


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 7, 2014)

9/Cute


----------



## dulcet (Sep 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Selene (Sep 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## violet47 (Sep 7, 2014)

8/10 ^^


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

?/10

It ain't showin' up.


----------



## Spongebob (Sep 7, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

20/10 LOL


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Selene (Sep 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 7, 2014)

12/10.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 7, 2014)

3/10, I too can draw squiggly lines.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 7, 2014)

7/10
Boom Tails is great and all, but Classic Tails is best Tails.


----------



## Selene (Sep 7, 2014)

8/10, space dandy


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## KawaiiSushi (Sep 7, 2014)

10/10 cool pic, Sparro.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 7, 2014)

0/10


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 7, 2014)

5/10 tornado squigglys


----------



## Muffin-Mudkip (Sep 8, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

2345678909876543/10


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 8, 2014)

10 cutes out of 10 cutes.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

5/10

No border, loses its amazingness with the lower quality of avatars.


----------



## Manazran (Sep 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Muffin-Mudkip (Sep 8, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Mao (Sep 8, 2014)

4/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2014)

19 out of 20


----------



## Muffin-Mudkip (Sep 8, 2014)

4/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2014)

3?10


----------



## Redacted (Sep 8, 2014)

13/34 Tom Nooks


----------



## Muffin-Mudkip (Sep 8, 2014)

10/10!!


----------



## dollydaydream (Sep 8, 2014)

9/10 very cute mayor ^_^


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Imitation (Sep 8, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Muffin-Mudkip (Sep 8, 2014)

6/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2014)

5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 8, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Muffin-Mudkip (Sep 8, 2014)

4/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 8, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Selene (Sep 8, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Muffin-Mudkip (Sep 8, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 8, 2014)

4/10.


----------



## Selene (Sep 8, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 8, 2014)

10000000000000/10.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 8, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 8, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## dulcet (Sep 8, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Muffin-Mudkip (Sep 9, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 9, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Kokillue (Sep 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Kokillue (Sep 9, 2014)

7.5/10



XeroRain said:


> 10/10



<3


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

10 awesomeness out of ten awesomeness.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Richluna (Sep 9, 2014)

LOL 10/10


----------



## Muffin-Mudkip (Sep 9, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 9, 2014)

7/10 (Love your signature though, it has a nice backround)


----------



## Selene (Sep 9, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 9, 2014)

6/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 9, 2014)

9/10
Oh Stitch, u so silly.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 9, 2014)

10/10 <3


----------



## evies (Sep 9, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Selene (Sep 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 10, 2014)

5/10 It looks kinda creepy


----------



## dulcet (Sep 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## azukitan (Sep 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 10, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Javocado (Sep 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 10, 2014)

10/10, lol so many cakes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 10, 2014)

3/10


----------



## dulcet (Sep 10, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Selene (Sep 10, 2014)

Kitty2201 said:


> 5/10 It looks kinda creepy


how so . just a girl..?
8/10


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 10, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Delphine (Sep 10, 2014)

7/10, simple but cute!


----------



## evies (Sep 10, 2014)

9/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 10, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Selene (Sep 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Mao (Sep 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 10, 2014)

4/10


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Spongebob (Sep 10, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Aradai (Sep 10, 2014)

8/10.
Smh how did you get a picture of me


----------



## Selene (Sep 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Selene (Sep 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## a potato (Sep 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Calysis (Sep 10, 2014)

8/10, love jack skellington c:


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 10, 2014)

9/10 so cute


----------



## Selene (Sep 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Skep (Sep 10, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 10, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Selene (Sep 10, 2014)

You drew your pic yourself?  7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 10, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Selene (Sep 10, 2014)

5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 10, 2014)

i dislike anime


----------



## Mango (Sep 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Selene (Sep 10, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> i dislike anime



It's not from a anime though, just art.
6/10 btw^, a bit small


----------



## Mango (Sep 11, 2014)

ik i took it from twitter lmao

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 11, 2014)

6/10 kinda small
and yes I did draw it my self :3


----------



## Muffin-Mudkip (Sep 11, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Mango (Sep 11, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Imitation (Sep 11, 2014)

4/10
(What does the text say? :O)


----------



## Mango (Sep 11, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> 4/10
> (What does the text say? :O)



8/10
(on jupiter or marrsss)


----------



## Imitation (Sep 11, 2014)

6/10!
(Only gave it a lower score because I couldn't read it  >_>)


----------



## Selene (Sep 11, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Reenhard (Sep 11, 2014)

9/10 very nice c:


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 11, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 12, 2014)

5/10


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 12, 2014)

6/10
I don't like collapsible sigs. ><


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 12, 2014)

but this is the avatar thread 

7/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 12, 2014)

7/10 its pretty good.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Selene (Sep 12, 2014)

Good artist  7/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

9/10
Dat face doe XD


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 12, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 12, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Muffin-Mudkip (Sep 15, 2014)

6/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 15, 2014)

5/10 ):


----------



## koolkat (Sep 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 15, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 15, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Valeris (Sep 15, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 15, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Valeris (Sep 15, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> 0/10



Fair. xD


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 15, 2014)

Valeris said:


> Fair. xD


A tiny bit XD, so what could I improve on my avatar?


----------



## Valeris (Sep 15, 2014)

I think it's difficult to give a fair assessment of your Avatar because it's something you made. I'm an artist myself(A writer in fact) so in my opinion most art is a work in progress that can only get better. I do like your avatar because it reminds me of an art style of an old game when I was younger, so there's that. I don't think it's a question of what you can improve on, but that if you continue what you're doing you'll improve. If I had one suggestion though it's the lining. It looks bumpy rather than smooth. I think that will make a large difference in your future works of art.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 15, 2014)

Valeris said:


> I think it's difficult to give a fair assessment of your Avatar because it's something you made. I'm an artist myself(A writer in fact) so in my opinion most art is a work in progress that can only get better. I do like your avatar because it reminds me of an art style of an old game when I was younger, so there's that. I don't think it's a question of what you can improve on, but that if you continue what you're doing you'll improve. If I had one suggestion though it's the lining. It looks bumpy rather than smooth. I think that will make a large difference in your future works of art.


lol I use Colors3D, try drawing so evenly on a tiny screen.... its evil and it was 1-2 AM when i drew this for homework  But thank you 
7/10


----------



## Muffin-Mudkip (Sep 15, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 15, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Skep (Sep 15, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 15, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Mao (Sep 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## 35mm (Sep 16, 2014)

4/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 16, 2014)

0/10 Rollercoasters are just.. blehh to me..


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 16, 2014)

6/10 kinda small and pixely <3


----------



## Chaotix (Sep 16, 2014)

8/10 edit for cadbberry


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 16, 2014)

9/10, Although I haven't actually played the source game, really should play it sometime.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Skep (Sep 16, 2014)

3/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 16, 2014)

2/10


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Sep 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 16, 2014)

7/10 Kitties~


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 16, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 16, 2014)

5/10 the face... i am scared XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

4/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 16, 2014)

10/10

Cats, good Movie


----------



## nard (Sep 16, 2014)

7/10. 


AoT is an okay anime.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 16, 2014)

7/10 i dont know that anime  wish I did


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 16, 2014)

3/10


----------



## 35mm (Sep 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 16, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

1/10, I wouldn't ride an infinitely long roller coaster.


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 16, 2014)

9/10, that movie brings back memories! ///


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 16, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Skep (Sep 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 16, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Skep (Sep 16, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 16, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

1/10, it's blank.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 16, 2014)

0/10 ew cats pls


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## 35mm (Sep 16, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 17, 2014)

10/10 i luv those that u pick


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 17, 2014)

4/10 which is better the current one or this one


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 17, 2014)

current 8/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 17, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 17, 2014)

9/10 CUTTTEEEE


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 17, 2014)

9/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 17, 2014)

7/10 It's not a Blu Raichu. :C


----------



## Skep (Sep 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Capella (Sep 17, 2014)

10/10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Starmanfan (Sep 17, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> 10/10



5/10


----------



## Skep (Sep 17, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 17, 2014)

4/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 17, 2014)

8/10

Really pretty!


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 17, 2014)

10/10 a wild blue raichu appeared!


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 17, 2014)

Oh I only changed it because someone wanted me to, maybe I should change it back!

Anyways, 10/10. It's freaky tho


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 17, 2014)

7/10 nice gif avatar~


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 17, 2014)

Um this is the avatar thread. anyways...

7/10. AoT 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd. 8/10 still, so cute


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 17, 2014)

7/10 thanks, yours too


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 17, 2014)

10/10 soooo cute


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 17, 2014)

11/10 GUMI MY BAE.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 17, 2014)

7/10 Cute~


----------



## Selene (Sep 17, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cress (Sep 17, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 17, 2014)

5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## mogyay (Sep 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Skep (Sep 18, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

2/10 i dont get it lol.. random raccoon guy??


----------



## Delphine (Sep 18, 2014)

5/10
And Rocket Raccoon certainly isn't some random raccoon guy, you fool


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

7/10

and im supposed to know him?


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 18, 2014)

1/10


----------



## dulcet (Sep 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Delphine (Sep 18, 2014)

Jun said:


> 7/10
> 
> and im supposed to know him?



It was just a joke ._.
And 7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 18, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 18, 2014)

6/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

Idk what it i so idk/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 18, 2014)

dont like cats 0/10 x.x


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 18, 2014)

NO IF U DONT LIKE CATS -1000000000000/10


----------



## Delphine (Sep 18, 2014)

10/10
Even more awesome than the last one


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 18, 2014)

10/10

Amazing all around


----------



## Delphine (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks a bunch! Made by the amazing sparklestar :3

For yours, 9/10 - simple and cute!


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 18, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 18, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Skep (Sep 18, 2014)

Jun said:


> 2/10 i dont get it lol.. random raccoon guy??



it's rocket from guardians of the galaxy LMAO where have u been??!!!


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Skep (Sep 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 18, 2014)

7/10 its a 7/10 party


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 18, 2014)

*7*/10

It's so pretty


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 18, 2014)

4/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 18, 2014)

10/10
Stitch, stop it....please stop...


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 18, 2014)

oh bby 10/10

never.


----------



## Muffin-Mudkip (Sep 19, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 19, 2014)

3/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 19, 2014)

7/10


----------



## rariorana (Sep 19, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 19, 2014)

8/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 19, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 19, 2014)

2/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 19, 2014)

5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 19, 2014)

eh


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

HELL NO ROSIE IS BEST CAT

5/10 :I


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 19, 2014)

I LOVE ROSIE AND CATS 1000000/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 19, 2014)

9/10

Love that show


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 19, 2014)

8/10

PIKKKAAAA-


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

9/10.

Dunno what it is from..


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 19, 2014)

Lilo and Stitch
Also 7/10 for your avatar


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

7/10 it's cute!


----------



## Hipster (Sep 19, 2014)

9/10 Rosie<3


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 19, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10.

IT IS SO CUTE


----------



## f11 (Sep 20, 2014)

3/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

1/10 ):


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 20, 2014)

4/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Motte (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 20, 2014)

1/10

that's for Motte!

Cadbbery 10/10!


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 20, 2014)

Awww I thought you liked it
7/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

8/10 cute~


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 20, 2014)

5/10 blood ono


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

It's not blood... XD 8/10 It's cute


----------



## Choke (Sep 20, 2014)

9/10 because hunk


----------



## dulcet (Sep 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Skep (Sep 20, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Coach (Sep 20, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Maverick (Sep 20, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Skep (Sep 20, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Maverick (Sep 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## f11 (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10 mav my love


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 20, 2014)

2/10


----------



## f11 (Sep 20, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 20, 2014)

1/10 Isnt it a black screen?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

7/10...kinda creepy..


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10 cuz its true


----------



## dulcet (Sep 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 20, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 20, 2014)

7/10

Cute


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 20, 2014)

TheBluRaichu said:


> 7/10
> 
> Cute



Wait how is tails dying cute 0.0

Also ella 10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10 is that a cat?


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 20, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> 10/10 is that a cat?



Its actually tails

And 8/10 myst


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

9.5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10 positivity C:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beleated_Media said:


> Its actually tails
> 
> And 8/10 myst



FROM SONIC THE HEDGEHOG?! didn't even recognise! <3 aw


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 20, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> 10/10 positivity C:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Tails 8-bit :3 hes the best

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 20, 2014)

100/10 C:


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 20, 2014)

Infinty/1


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10 :3


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 20, 2014)

It doesnt look like dying

Still 7/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 20, 2014)

9.5/10 theres actually a video explaining it


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

9/10.

Cute but not informative..


----------



## Mao (Sep 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 20, 2014)

8/10 the childern are fools with umbrellas


----------



## f11 (Sep 21, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 21, 2014)

0/10 ew nikki minaj


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## azukitan (Sep 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 21, 2014)

4/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 21, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 21, 2014)

a bit too blue for my liking 7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 21, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> a bit too blue for my liking 7/10



my computer is having lighting issues and it is almost to dark to see  6/10


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10
Cute Manaphy


----------



## rariorana (Sep 21, 2014)

9/10


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 21, 2014)

6/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## kassie (Sep 21, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 21, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 21, 2014)

5/10 premade avatar


----------



## DinoDymo (Sep 21, 2014)

9/10 SO KAWAII!


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10 ANIMEEEEEEE


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10
Rosie is amazing..
_*Hey look at that, I've changed my icon after a month or two...that's something...*_


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

9/10
Oh hey, Manaphy!


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 21, 2014)

8/10 yup :3 I like yours but I cant decide 7-8


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10

I wuv manaphy!


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10
OSHAWOTT.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Hoxaxon (Sep 21, 2014)

7/10.

Guess who's back? Hint name begins with an H.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 21, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 21, 2014)

5/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 21, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 21, 2014)

4/10 really pixelated and small


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 21, 2014)

7/10 Manaphys a bad legend


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

8/10
Hey look! It's Local Fox that ruins everything!


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10 TEH FOXES WILL RULE


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 21, 2014)

1/10

Tails is overrated.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 21, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 21, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> 1/10
> 
> Tails is overrated.


TAILS IS AN OVERPOWERED BEAST WITH GUNS. HES LIKE A BETTER DUKE NUKEM

p.s 7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 21, 2014)

5/10 I am not a big fan either... sorry


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 21, 2014)

4/10 Don't really like Pok?mon.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 21, 2014)

7/10 Tails is still the best in my eyes :3


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 21, 2014)

5/10. Get a better quality and sized sig o 3 o


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

7/10 
Lemmy's better...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Swiftstream said:


> 5/10. Get a better quality and sized sig o 3 o


10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 21, 2014)

4/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

2/10.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 21, 2014)

5/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 21, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 21, 2014)

2/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 21, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 21, 2014)

4/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10, Dragons.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10 SO BOSS


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 21, 2014)

10/10 luv


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 22, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 22, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 22, 2014)

7/10, The effect in general looks nice.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 22, 2014)

9/10
I remember that Ness render....


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 22, 2014)

8/10.

Looks like a sweaty pilot kitten..


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## 6doki (Sep 22, 2014)

10/10 love stitch and exactly how i feel at the moment.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 22, 2014)

9/10
DAT OCTAVIAN


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 22, 2014)

10/10.

A sweaty pilot kitten dressed as a bunny?


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 22, 2014)

10/10
Go and watch Space Dandy.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 22, 2014)

7/10

The background is kinda meh


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 22, 2014)

10/10

Manaphy<3


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 22, 2014)

10/10
Oshawott is best Pokemon.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 22, 2014)

10/10.
Space dandy


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 22, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 22, 2014)

10.10/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 22, 2014)

10/.20/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 22, 2014)

10/10 ~


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 22, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 22, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Skep (Sep 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 22, 2014)

10/10
I need to find that fanart.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 22, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 22, 2014)

4/10


----------



## rariorana (Sep 23, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 23, 2014)

5/10 it doesn't make sense


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 23, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## rariorana (Sep 23, 2014)

9/10

Super adorable!


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## rariorana (Sep 23, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 23, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 23, 2014)

3/10


----------



## ChocolateChip_Bunny (Sep 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sepia (Sep 23, 2014)

4/10


----------



## ChocolateChip_Bunny (Sep 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 23, 2014)

4/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 23, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 24, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Cress (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10 because I requested it. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd by Myst, 9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10 bby


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 24, 2014)

2/10
@pufflekirby- I hope you don't mind me using your request


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 24, 2014)

1000/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

4/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 24, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10 :0


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## koolkat (Sep 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

omg ninja'd me


9/10


----------



## koolkat (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## koolkat (Sep 24, 2014)

8 / 10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

11/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Maverick (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 24, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 24, 2014)

Wah(9)/10


----------



## Maverick (Sep 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 24, 2014)

8/10 
Minus 2 points for not being a Maverick from the Mega Man X series.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## rariorana (Sep 24, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## rariorana (Sep 24, 2014)

6/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 24, 2014)

5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 24, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 24, 2014)

2/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 24, 2014)

7/10
LEMMY'S BETTER...


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 24, 2014)

4/10
THEY'RE ALL EQUAL TO ME


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 24, 2014)

6/10 BOWSER JRS BETTER


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 24, 2014)

2/10 NO HE ISN'T


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 24, 2014)

_1/10_
Who really cares? Its just a different skin dont get tense


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 24, 2014)

2/10
JUST a different skin?
Tsk tsk tsk. You have yet to learn the way of the koopalings.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 24, 2014)

5/10 wow you are obesed with them .-.


----------



## Bandy Andy (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10 Immortal Tails is immortal


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10 we all know that bro


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 24, 2014)

6/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 24, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Maverick (Sep 24, 2014)

4/10 not hype


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 24, 2014)

5/10

Not sure what its from...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 24, 2014)

TheBluRaichu said:


> 5/10
> 
> Not sure what its from...



Star Ocean 4 from Square Enix, like space final fantasy.

6/10 Nice picture, do not know what it is from.


----------



## rariorana (Sep 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 24, 2014)

Karin from Naruto

Also 8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 24, 2014)

8/10 because kyOGRE is a beast!


----------



## Puffy (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10

wario is 10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## a potato (Sep 24, 2014)

8.4359034089523485034397834959349582345093429549259349589392/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 24, 2014)

8/10~


----------



## Maverick (Sep 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 24, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Puffy (Sep 24, 2014)

9.4/10


----------



## Radda (Sep 24, 2014)

8/10 I like Satsuki more


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Bandy Andy (Sep 24, 2014)

7/10 I'm more of a Celebi and Groudon kind of guy


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 24, 2014)

pretty Fly for a Not-So-Shy Guy


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 24, 2014)

1/10 Noooooo Sakura and Sasuke are soul mates


----------



## Puffy (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10

Manaphy *o*


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10

Fabulous


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 24, 2014)

7/10
I miss the Oshawott icon.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## rariorana (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Radda (Sep 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 24, 2014)

omg chowder

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 24, 2014)

4/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 24, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10 pokemon B)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 24, 2014)

10/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

i know that episode  hehe


----------



## Radda (Sep 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 25, 2014)

6/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 25, 2014)

9/10
Shnitzel NO


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Greninja (Sep 25, 2014)

6/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 25, 2014)

9/10
Best Water Pokemon


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 25, 2014)

3/10 wat is that


----------



## Greninja (Sep 25, 2014)

4/10 thxz sp


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 25, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Radda (Sep 25, 2014)

Ahri said:


> 3/10 wat is that


Meow From Space dandy







7/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 25, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Greninja (Sep 25, 2014)

10/10 I love chowder


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 25, 2014)

2/10 
dislike greninja


----------



## Greninja (Sep 25, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 25, 2014)

5/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 25, 2014)

Ahri said:


> 3/10 wat is that


Meow from Space Dandy
9/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 25, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Greninja (Sep 25, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 25, 2014)

8/10
Yeah Pokemon


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 25, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 25, 2014)

9/10 super cute<3


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 25, 2014)

8/10 cute <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 25, 2014)

6/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 25, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 25, 2014)

9/10


----------



## lazuli (Sep 25, 2014)

8/10
why not phione


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 25, 2014)

7/10 Its funny :3
@cosmonaut because it wasn't the request


----------



## badcrumbs (Sep 25, 2014)

7/10 because it's cute and BLUE!


----------



## Mieiki (Sep 25, 2014)

9/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 25, 2014)

7/10


----------



## badcrumbs (Sep 25, 2014)

10/10 because I still really like the idea of a hamster dressed as Little Red Riding Hood... (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 25, 2014)

5/10, dunno what to say \o/


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 25, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 25, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 25, 2014)

9.5/10


----------



## Skep (Sep 25, 2014)

3/10 srry


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 25, 2014)

10/10
Rocketto


----------



## Maverick (Sep 25, 2014)

19/10 uber kawaii


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 25, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Skep (Sep 25, 2014)

4/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 25, 2014)

8/10
Raichu's better...


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 26, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Greninja (Sep 26, 2014)

10/10 gooooooo water types!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 26, 2014)

10/10 xD


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Mao (Sep 26, 2014)

cuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 26, 2014)

10/10

I love Lilo and Stitch!


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Skep (Sep 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 26, 2014)

5/10..


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 26, 2014)

10/10

FABULOUS!


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 26, 2014)

10/10
OH U


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Sep 26, 2014)

6/10?


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Puffy (Sep 26, 2014)

9.9/10 sorry but its not luna


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 26, 2014)

BUT ATLAS...IT IS LUNA.
10/10


----------



## Puffy (Sep 26, 2014)

10/10 
i'd give it a 20/10 but alas


----------



## Greninja (Sep 26, 2014)

2/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 26, 2014)

2/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 26, 2014)

Wow we're being harsh..
8/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 27, 2014)

8/10 I dont know what it is but its a thing!


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

aha, it's deeria my oc

8/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

6/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

8/10 ~Cute~


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

10/10 
cute ♥


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

10/10 :3


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

10/10

dem usuk feels tho
check out the rp
lots'o stuff happened


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 27, 2014)

9/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 27, 2014)

9/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

9/10 for Sailor Moon


----------



## Jenny<3 (Sep 27, 2014)

9/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 27, 2014)

10/10
*Insert Artemis here*


----------



## Jenny<3 (Sep 27, 2014)

10/10 *o*


----------



## Skep (Sep 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 27, 2014)

9/10


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 27, 2014)

7/10 (Don't know who that is!)


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 27, 2014)

It's Luna from that magical girl show everybody knows about. *PSST...IT'S SAILOR MOON*
8/10


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 27, 2014)

8/10 Oh, I see. I've never watched Sailor Moon. D:


----------



## Jenny<3 (Sep 27, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> It's Luna from that magical girl show everybody knows about. *PSST...IT'S SAILOR MOON*
> 8/10



hahahaha magical girl show xDD <3
Still 10/10 :3


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 27, 2014)

9/10 Very pretty!


----------



## Jenny<3 (Sep 27, 2014)

9/10 
Thank you ^.^


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

9/10 cute


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Skep (Sep 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Jenny<3 (Sep 27, 2014)

10/10 :3


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Jenny<3 (Sep 27, 2014)

#1 Senpai said:


> 10/10



Aww thank you <3
Still 10/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

10/10! That pixel is cute af.


----------



## Marisska (Sep 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Bowie (Sep 27, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Jenny<3 (Sep 27, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Puffy (Sep 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Jenny<3 (Sep 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 27, 2014)

4/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 27, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

6/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## doveling (Sep 27, 2014)

7/10 not a fan of sailor moon(?)


----------



## Zane (Sep 27, 2014)

6/10 its nice but idk who that is so i cant appreciate it ;;


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 27, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Zane (Sep 27, 2014)

y u gotta do pengu and the honeyprince like that
5/10 lilo and stitch is gr8


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

8/10 
omf that's a cute avatar


----------



## Greninja (Sep 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 28, 2014)

7/10 because smash


----------



## Greninja (Sep 28, 2014)

XD  6/10 cause it moves


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 28, 2014)

4/10 i guess i could start liking greninja


----------



## Greninja (Sep 28, 2014)

Lol 8/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 28, 2014)

6/10

I made a post already but it got lost and I don't feel like digging for it. And I gots a new avatar.


----------



## Jenny<3 (Sep 28, 2014)

6/10 :3


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 28, 2014)

10/10 c:


----------



## Pearls (Sep 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 28, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Sawdust (Sep 28, 2014)

6/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Hyperpesta (Sep 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Skep (Sep 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 28, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Aradai (Sep 28, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Nanobyte (Sep 28, 2014)

6/10
I better get 10/10 because Snape is bootiful


----------



## Puffy (Sep 28, 2014)

10/10

BECAUSE YOU TOLD ME TOOOOOO


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Skep (Sep 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## koolkat (Sep 28, 2014)

11/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Skep (Sep 28, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Lovelylexi (Sep 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 28, 2014)

9/10
Love that outfit on Whitney.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Sep 28, 2014)

9/10, I like the warm lighting.


----------



## kassie (Sep 28, 2014)

6/10 
 Not so sure if I like my new one ; w;


----------



## Princess Macaron (Sep 28, 2014)

10/10, super cute


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 29, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Greninja (Sep 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 29, 2014)

7/10
because smash
again


----------



## Greninja (Sep 29, 2014)

Lol 5/10


----------



## Fjoora (Sep 29, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 29, 2014)

2/10 it's not Christmas


----------



## Fjoora (Sep 29, 2014)

lol totally not using this avatar because of christmas, 6/10


----------



## kassie (Sep 29, 2014)

7/10 c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 29, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Fjoora (Sep 29, 2014)

serenderpity, I don't usually like not square avatars, but yours works.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 29, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Lovelylexi (Sep 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Greninja (Sep 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 29, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Greninja (Sep 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Famichan (Sep 29, 2014)

7/10 cuz Greninja x3


----------



## Greninja (Sep 29, 2014)

5/10 cuz u like me


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 29, 2014)

3/10


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 29, 2014)

10/10
Stitch is da best.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 29, 2014)

10/10 bby <3


----------



## Greninja (Sep 29, 2014)

10/10 someone should make a Leroy account.........


----------



## Lovelylexi (Sep 29, 2014)

5/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 29, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 29, 2014)

10/10 DRAGONZ


----------



## Bluotter (Sep 29, 2014)

6/10

Don't really care for Sonic, But I like tails.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 29, 2014)

10/10 because Isabelle


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Bluotter (Sep 29, 2014)

9/10 

Cause Kitty


----------



## Greninja (Sep 29, 2014)

10/10 because Isabelle


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 29, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Sep 29, 2014)

6/10 it makes me sad


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 29, 2014)

9/10
Don't feel bad, Stitch will hang in there.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Greninja (Sep 29, 2014)

10/10 waters rule!


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 29, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Greninja (Sep 29, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Puffy (Sep 29, 2014)

10/10
greninja is best


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 29, 2014)

6/10 because Kill la Kill


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## azukitan (Sep 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 30, 2014)

6/10 sorry don't know who it is


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 30, 2014)

thats ok not much know who she is lol

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2014)

6/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 30, 2014)

5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Lovelylexi (Sep 30, 2014)

10/10, cause Stitch <3


----------



## azukitan (Sep 30, 2014)

10/10
Fabulous indeed B)


----------



## Skep (Sep 30, 2014)

5/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## lazuli (Sep 30, 2014)

8/10
usuk????? or ukus?? we'll never know


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 30, 2014)

cosmonaut said:


> 8/10
> usuk????? or ukus?? we'll never know



USUK is correct ^_^
9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## koolkat (Sep 30, 2014)

8/10 idek what it is but its cute


----------



## lazuli (Sep 30, 2014)

7/10 isn't cool enough. needs more strider. (their avatar is manaphy and kyogre from pokemon)


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2014)

7/10


----------



## matt (Sep 30, 2014)

10/10 cute and pokemonny love it


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2014)

7/10 :3


----------



## mogyay (Sep 30, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

2/10


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

8/10 stitch is a bae


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Fawning (Sep 30, 2014)

6/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 30, 2014)

8.9/10


----------



## Javocado (Sep 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2014)

1/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 30, 2014)

4/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2014)

1/10 QUICK whats a good name for a shiny Noibat/noivern


----------



## Puffy (Sep 30, 2014)

10/10 and also mint


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2014)

It is a male and 8/10


----------



## Princess Macaron (Oct 1, 2014)

8/10 (｡◝‿◜｡)


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 1, 2014)

8/10 :3


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 1, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 1, 2014)

10/10 kitty <3


----------



## azukitan (Oct 1, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## leenaby (Oct 1, 2014)

8/10. Do like it. Where's it from?


----------



## azukitan (Oct 1, 2014)

It's Zidane from Final Fantasy IX 

8.5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sinister (Oct 1, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Fawning (Oct 1, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 1, 2014)

10/10 ^-^


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 1, 2014)

9/10 :3


----------



## LeilaChan (Oct 1, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## Princess Macaron (Oct 1, 2014)

7/10 (*＾▽＾)／


----------



## Debra (Oct 1, 2014)

8/10 cute ^^


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 1, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Fawning (Oct 1, 2014)

10/10 so cute


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 1, 2014)

Aww thank you <3
10/10 sooo cute *O* 
(btw who did this animated deer?)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 1, 2014)

10/10, That kitty so cutee! *Gives award to Kitty2201*


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 1, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 1, 2014)

10/10 *O*


----------



## koolkat (Oct 1, 2014)

12/10 Its sooo pretty ^_^


----------



## Mariah (Oct 1, 2014)

0/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

1/10 ....... What is that?


----------



## Hyperpesta (Oct 1, 2014)

5/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Oct 1, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 1, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 1, 2014)

1/10


----------



## CR33P (Oct 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Puffy (Oct 1, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 1, 2014)

4/10


----------



## rariorana (Oct 1, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 1, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Jrrj15 (Oct 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Jrrj15 (Oct 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## kassie (Oct 2, 2014)

10/10 bc Shiro （?∀`）ｂ


----------



## rariorana (Oct 2, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 2, 2014)

9/10


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 2, 2014)

9/10


----------



## rariorana (Oct 2, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Sinister (Oct 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 2, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sinister (Oct 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 2, 2014)

5/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 2, 2014)

7.8/10


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 2, 2014)

8/10 c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 2, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 3, 2014)

8/10, very very cute


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 3, 2014)

8/10


----------



## rariorana (Oct 3, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 5, 2014)

7/10 :3


----------



## Puffy (Oct 5, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 5, 2014)

9/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 5, 2014)

8/10 ~


----------



## Aradai (Oct 5, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> 8/10 ~


7/10. Who are they :0


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 5, 2014)

9/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 5, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 5, 2014)

7/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2014)

9/100..Idk...


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 5, 2014)

4/10 Too generic


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2014)

3/10.

I don't like Ludwig.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Oct 5, 2014)

7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 5, 2014)

3/10


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 5, 2014)

9/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Oct 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 5, 2014)

10/10
I love Shari.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2014)

10/10 lol.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 5, 2014)

5/10

WTF?


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Oct 5, 2014)

Eh.4/10.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2014)

5/10.

Whadaya mean what?


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Oct 5, 2014)

8/10

Cute


----------



## Puffy (Oct 5, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Mariah (Oct 5, 2014)

0/10


----------



## azukitan (Oct 5, 2014)

Butts/10


----------



## Damniel (Oct 5, 2014)

6/10 not sure if it's a girl or boy


----------



## 35mm (Oct 5, 2014)

3/10

wolves scare me tbh


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 5, 2014)

5/10 I dunno who that is but it looks fairly nice.


----------



## gumdrop (Oct 5, 2014)

9/10 sebastian is great


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

7/10 like the use of xolors


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

Why you hate,5/10 because I don't like that movie.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 6, 2014)

5/10, I'm afraid I don't know who that is... :S


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

8/10 Because Link's cool


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 6, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

1.


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

mm 2/10 soz


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 6, 2014)

1/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

0. DUN DUN DUNNn


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 7, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 7, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Mariah (Oct 7, 2014)

0/10
What is that? MS paint ****?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Envelin (Oct 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Oct 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 7, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Fawning (Oct 7, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 7, 2014)

1/10 <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 7, 2014)

7/10..


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 7, 2014)

5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 8, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 8, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Mao (Oct 8, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 8, 2014)

10/10 *-*
That's so cuuuteee *-*


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 8, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 10, 2014)

3/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 10, 2014)

There I changed it from the Christmas hat lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

9/10 C:


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Oct 10, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 10, 2014)

10/110


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 10, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 10, 2014)

1/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

ily babe means a lot <3


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 10, 2014)

8/10~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

10, love Stitch!


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Selene (Oct 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 11, 2014)

11/10.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 11, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 11, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Selene (Oct 11, 2014)

10/10 stocking <3


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 11, 2014)

6/10 Nice artwork doe


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 11, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 11, 2014)

8/10 very cute


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 11, 2014)

7/10 always love to see your avatars :3


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 11, 2014)

7/10 Nice drawing


----------



## Selene (Oct 11, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 11, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

2/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 11, 2014)

10/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 11, 2014)

11/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 11, 2014)

8/10


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 11, 2014)

7/10 nice drawing c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

10/10 intensity 101


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 11, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Blood (Oct 11, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

10/10 ;o


----------



## 35mm (Oct 11, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 11, 2014)

10/10 lucina!!!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 11, 2014)

10/10, adorable c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

10/10 i love Diana!


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 12, 2014)

4/10


----------



## CR33P (Oct 12, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Mints (Oct 12, 2014)

7.5 c:
( not my thing but, I thought I'd make 
someone feel a bit happy today )


----------



## Otasira (Oct 12, 2014)

9/10

Love the border of the avatar as well as the detail on the character. Not too simple and not too detailed. The shading is good in most areas to boot but the intense shading in the hair baffles me slightly. 
Overall, an excellent avatar!


----------



## kassie (Oct 12, 2014)

7/10 c:


----------



## Selene (Oct 13, 2014)

9/10 Very cute!


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 13, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 13, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 13, 2014)

2/10.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 13, 2014)

7/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 13, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 13, 2014)

7/10


----------



## gumdrop (Oct 13, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 13, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Zura (Oct 13, 2014)

Awesome like always 9/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 13, 2014)

9/10 skeleception


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 13, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 13, 2014)

8/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 13, 2014)

7/10
It's not Commander Sheppard, I am dissapoint.


----------



## Yannick (Oct 13, 2014)

9/10
So cute!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 13, 2014)

7/10


----------



## sej (Oct 13, 2014)

6/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 13, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Octopi_Kirby (Oct 13, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 13, 2014)

3/10 (can't see it very well)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 13, 2014)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 13, 2014)

6/10 I don't get it.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 13, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> 6/10 I don't get it.



(England x America. It's a ship. From Hetalia. WATCH IT!)

6/10 cos you were mean to meh


----------



## rariorana (Oct 13, 2014)

0/10 because Hetalia  ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Selene (Oct 13, 2014)

9/10 Pretty gif


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 13, 2014)

10/10 
Pretty!


----------



## gumdrop (Oct 13, 2014)

5/10 
is that a cat


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 13, 2014)

8/10, very cute


----------



## chiheerios (Oct 13, 2014)

9/10
I love the animation c:


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 13, 2014)

8/10


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 13, 2014)

9.5/10


----------



## Selene (Oct 13, 2014)

8/10, Sebastian <3.


----------



## rariorana (Oct 13, 2014)

10/10
It's so pretty!


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 13, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## kassie (Oct 14, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Fawning (Oct 14, 2014)

6/10


----------



## gumdrop (Oct 14, 2014)

7/10 cute mayor


----------



## Fawning (Oct 14, 2014)

9/10, so cute ^_^


----------



## Mao (Oct 14, 2014)

Aaaaaaaaaaaah cute 9/10


----------



## Selene (Oct 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## sej (Oct 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## sej (Oct 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 14, 2014)

6/10


----------



## rariorana (Oct 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Oct 15, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Mao (Oct 15, 2014)

7/10 kinda creepy but I like it.


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 15, 2014)

9/10 so pretty c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Fawning (Oct 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 15, 2014)

9/10


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 15, 2014)

10/10 bby


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## rariorana (Oct 15, 2014)

１０／１０ Yoshiki nooo


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 15, 2014)

Yoshiki lives in the canon, Blood Covered/Blood Drive for the win! <3

8/10


----------



## littlem0kid (Oct 15, 2014)

9/10
I like the blood or red stuff on his face ya know whatever c:


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 15, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 15, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 15, 2014)

3/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 15, 2014)

5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 15, 2014)

10/10 love diana


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 16, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Puffy (Oct 18, 2014)

15/10
I love Lucina


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 18, 2014)

10/10
Love these two.


----------



## Zane (Oct 18, 2014)

8/10 cute cat-like creature


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 18, 2014)

8/10 Lilo and Stitch is such a nice show.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## kassie (Oct 18, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 18, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Fawning (Oct 18, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 18, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 18, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2014)

5/10


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2014)

I regret my previous rating, so the real avatar rating is 8/10.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Aradai (Oct 18, 2014)

7/10 It looks familiar and idk why


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 18, 2014)

(Yoshiki Kishinuma from Corpse Party: Tortured Souls. No avatar-like pictures of him in the game. Any of that ring a bell?)
9/10


----------



## Aradai (Oct 18, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> (Yoshiki Kishinuma from Corpse Party: Tortured Souls. No avatar-like pictures of him in the game. Any of that ring a bell?)
> 9/10



Yeaaaah that!


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 18, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Puffy (Oct 18, 2014)

9/10
(also we're on  page 666 hail satan)


----------



## Aradai (Oct 18, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Fawning (Oct 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Aradai (Oct 18, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Javocado (Oct 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## sej (Oct 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Fawning (Oct 18, 2014)

8/10, cute c:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Lynch (Oct 18, 2014)

5/10 I've never seen that movie

- - - Post Merge - - -

ain't he pretty

10/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

I commented after Fawning but it showed up before...??? wtf


----------



## Fawning (Oct 18, 2014)

gotta give you 10/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 18, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 18, 2014)

2/10.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 18, 2014)

5/10


----------



## device (Oct 18, 2014)

6/10.​


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## KermitTea (Oct 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 18, 2014)

5/10


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Puffy (Oct 18, 2014)

4/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2014)

1000000/10

(Hai ppl)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

haiii 10/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2014)

Hallo

10000000000/100


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

Aw bby C:


1000000000000000/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2014)

100000000000/10
(Plus i love Lilo and Stitch)


----------



## SteveyTaco (Oct 18, 2014)

7.6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Aradai (Oct 18, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 18, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2014)

6/10



NINJA'D


----------



## SteveyTaco (Oct 18, 2014)

8.2/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

8.2/10


----------



## SteveyTaco (Oct 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## CR33P (Oct 18, 2014)

0/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 18, 2014)

4/10


----------



## kassie (Oct 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 19, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Fawning (Oct 19, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 19, 2014)

6.5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 19, 2014)

8/10


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 19, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Puffy (Oct 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## DinoDymo (Oct 19, 2014)

7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 19, 2014)

7/10


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 19, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 19, 2014)

7/10


----------



## DinoDymo (Oct 19, 2014)

8/10


----------



## caraishere (Oct 19, 2014)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 19, 2014)

5/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 19, 2014)

7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 19, 2014)

3/10 Too dark


----------



## Puffy (Oct 19, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 19, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Mango (Oct 19, 2014)

8/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 19, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 19, 2014)

3/10 I can't see it


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 19, 2014)

5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 19, 2014)

6/10


----------



## lizthemayor (Oct 19, 2014)

10/10 honestly <3


----------



## Mao (Oct 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 20, 2014)

0/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Myst (Oct 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Puffy (Oct 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 20, 2014)

*claps*

10/10, flower crowns


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 20, 2014)

7/10 I dont like Total Drama much but I love the characters!


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 20, 2014)

5/10 I WANT MY MOMMY! (Jk)


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

5/10

what even is it


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 20, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> 5/10
> 
> what even is it



A boy (Yoshiki Kishinuma) who got his eye stabbed out with a pair of scissors, intestines stabbed out, then a massive hand shoved through the back of his mouth. 

8/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 20, 2014)

5/10 (continues to cry at your disturbed mind Rainbow... SEE WHAT YOU DID.)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 20, 2014)

(My friend, that's Corpse Party for you. )

7/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 20, 2014)

5/10 (My god... Childern did this? Well its better than hearing them scream... LOL OVERFLLLOOOOWWWWWLOLAJISKXUSKANDUAINSHAUAJNSHAHAJANAJJA )


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

10/10 because of spam lel


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

1/10, I hate Total Drama Island


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

-12/10

i hate that weird looking avatar

makes  so much sense


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 20, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 20, 2014)

8/10 Fire Emblem much?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

9/10

BECAUSE GRAMMA WIG FARMS


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 20, 2014)

8/10 GRAMMIES FARMS


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 20, 2014)

8/10 

I have actually never played Fire emblem


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 20, 2014)

8/10 I'm suprised! Smash then?


----------



## Puffy (Oct 20, 2014)

9/10
whats it from? o:


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 20, 2014)

10/10 Wakfu :3 Its a really good show


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 20, 2014)

Yup~

8/10


----------



## Puffy (Oct 20, 2014)

15/10 lucina is best


----------



## Myst (Oct 20, 2014)

10/10. ^^"


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 20, 2014)

8/10
All I can think of is Yamada's First Time and I don't know why


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

1/18


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 20, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

4/10.0009


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 20, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Groovycat64 (Oct 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

678/6789


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 20, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

-10/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

1/10

I got sniped.

Cadberry: 7/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

0/10


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Groovycat64 (Oct 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Myst (Oct 20, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 21, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sinister (Oct 21, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 21, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 21, 2014)

9/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninjad 
7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 21, 2014)

0/10

jk i got tbt undercover on so i cant see it 8)


----------



## Sinister (Oct 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 21, 2014)

6/10


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 21, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 21, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Mao (Oct 21, 2014)

6/10


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

9/10


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Oct 21, 2014)

10/10
His feet.  So cute!


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 21, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 21, 2014)

7/10 LADY PAULATENA LEND ME YOUR POWER!


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 21, 2014)

8/10 Celestial Firework!


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 21, 2014)

7/10 That did not help... LAZOR GOOOOO


----------



## K.K. Fanboy (Oct 21, 2014)

7/10 Nice drawing


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 21, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 21, 2014)

7/10 I lend to you the power of flight


----------



## K.K. Fanboy (Oct 21, 2014)

7/10 You guys keep rating each other XD


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 21, 2014)

I needed to lend him the power of flight, it was important 7/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 21, 2014)

7/10 send me to the depts of hell Lady Paultena!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Puffy (Oct 21, 2014)

4/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 21, 2014)

10/10 FANTASTIC


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 21, 2014)

5/10


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 21, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 21, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

9/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 21, 2014)

MISTERDAVIE!!!!!
8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

love this new one! 9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 21, 2014)

Thank you :3 doing my favorite SSB4 Characters
5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Thank you :3 doing my favorite SSB4 Characters
> 5/10



OooOOOo do you have SSB4 on 3ds?


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 21, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes I do
7/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 22, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Oct 22, 2014)

What even is that?!?!?

7/10


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 22, 2014)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> What even is that?!?!?
> 
> 7/10



It's a duck really up close. A lot of people wonder too.

8/10


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Oct 22, 2014)

10/10 I like ducks


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Fawning (Oct 22, 2014)

8/10 cuuuuute!


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 22, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Fawning (Oct 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Sinister (Oct 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Fawning (Oct 22, 2014)

10/10 c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## SteveyTaco (Oct 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## K.K. Fanboy (Oct 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## lazuli (Oct 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 22, 2014)

0/10 wut is that


----------



## Jawile (Oct 22, 2014)

quite nice/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 22, 2014)

10/10 Cool


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 22, 2014)

5/10 Don't get the reference and not enough color!


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2014)

7/10 I am a little scared it feels..... odd


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Javocado (Oct 22, 2014)

8/10, looks like that cat is gonna fall in D:


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2014)

5/10, the girl has a WW/CF design. New Leaf has the best character design.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> 6/10



And I'm not referring to you.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2014)

5/10 ok


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 22, 2014)

6.5/10


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Oct 22, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2014)

4/10 really light


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 22, 2014)

7/10 ninja'd


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Fawning (Oct 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## lazuli (Oct 23, 2014)

4/10



Ahri said:


> 0/10 wut is that



a scary man. with a teeny cup.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 23, 2014)

4/10


----------



## lazuli (Oct 23, 2014)

7/10 because the persons kinda cute. dont know who they are tho.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 27, 2014)

10/10
(This thread shall not die while I'm around!)


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 27, 2014)

7/10 XD hahaha


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 27, 2014)

9/10


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Mieiki (Oct 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Fawning (Oct 27, 2014)

9/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 27, 2014)

3/10 cant see anything, way to dark


----------



## Otasira (Oct 27, 2014)

8/10
The line work is good and the character is easily identified with a good choice of background color. 
Love the horns!
Overall a good avatar, easy on the eyes and not too flashy!


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 27, 2014)

Otasira said:


> 8/10
> The line work is good and the character is easily identified with a good choice of background color.
> Love the horns!
> Overall a good avatar, easy on the eyes and not too flashy!



Lol thanks

It is actually a cat though XD
8/10


----------



## Fawning (Oct 27, 2014)

i love cats more than life so 9/10


----------



## evies (Oct 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 27, 2014)

7/10 what is it? XD


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 27, 2014)

Just watched the music video

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 27, 2014)

8/10 cute


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Holla (Oct 27, 2014)

10/10 Love Stitch!


----------



## Toot (Oct 27, 2014)

Nuuu it's too LQ for my taste.6/10


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 27, 2014)

3/10 freaky XD


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeah, I changed it to something cuter xD

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 28, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## kassie (Oct 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## sej (Oct 28, 2014)

1000000000000000000000000000000/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 28, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 28, 2014)

8'/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

6/10


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 28, 2014)

9/10
Charizard, stop eating all of the choco cake.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 28, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 28, 2014)

10/10. <3 Ducks.


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

10/10 super cute


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 28, 2014)

7/10 kinda blurry near the face, or it just all blends in with her hair


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 28, 2014)

9/10 bc candy corn :3


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 28, 2014)

7/10 ninja'd... I like how purple it is!


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 28, 2014)

9/10 gorgeous, simply dazzling


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 28, 2014)

6/10


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 28, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Toot (Oct 28, 2014)

Toot no liek LQ. Lol

6/10


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 28, 2014)

9/10
It looks like Terriermon...for some reason...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 30, 2014)

8/10 but I always get stuck rating you lol


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 30, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 31, 2014)

4/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

But I like your signature


----------



## InfinityFlames (Oct 31, 2014)

5/10 Your signature is just, perfect, though.


----------



## Alyx (Oct 31, 2014)

7/10


----------



## BlueeCookie (Oct 31, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 31, 2014)

10/10


----------



## azukitan (Oct 31, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 31, 2014)

0/10, you are cursed, so how can I rate?


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ghost/10


----------



## azukitan (Oct 31, 2014)

That is one sexy avatar! 69/10


----------



## sej (Oct 31, 2014)

10000/10


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 31, 2014)

Cursed/10.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 31, 2014)

9/10
IM GHOST YOU GHOST SHE GHOST


----------



## SteveyTaco (Oct 31, 2014)

4/3.483948900384 Needs work -IGN


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 31, 2014)

"0/10 It was OK" ~ IGN


----------



## Myst (Oct 31, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 31, 2014)

8/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 31, 2014)

8/10


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 31, 2014)

8/10


----------



## SteveyTaco (Oct 31, 2014)

8.2/10


----------



## LaceGloves (Oct 31, 2014)

7/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 31, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 31, 2014)

7/10 IM HIGH ON CANDIES


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 31, 2014)

7/10


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 31, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 31, 2014)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 1, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 1, 2014)

6/10


----------



## InfinityFlames (Nov 1, 2014)

6/10


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 1, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Nov 1, 2014)

5/10.


----------



## Hikari (Nov 1, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 1, 2014)

10/10 Just so clear!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Manazran (Nov 1, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Nov 2, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 2, 2014)

10/10 <3


----------



## Hikari (Nov 2, 2014)

8/10. Drawing's great, but it seems slight stretched.


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 2, 2014)

9/10 ninja'd once again...


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 2, 2014)

7.7/10


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 2, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 2, 2014)

0/10.


----------



## Zane (Nov 2, 2014)

5/10


----------



## oath2order (Nov 2, 2014)

5/10 kind of annoyed by user title.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Nov 2, 2014)

8/10. I like pokemon but I dislike the pokemon you have chosen -.-


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 2, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Hikari (Nov 2, 2014)

10/10 <3


----------



## Sinister (Nov 3, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 3, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Puffy (Nov 3, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Nov 3, 2014)

7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Lovelylexi (Nov 3, 2014)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2014)

8/10 Cute, but I don't know what it's from.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 3, 2014)

7/10


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 4, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

10 cus sailor moon bruuuuuw


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 4, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 4, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

7/10 toad is getting a bit overrated


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 4, 2014)

Super Toad 67
10/10


----------



## azukitan (Nov 4, 2014)

Who doesn't love Artemis? My favorite Sailor Senshi's cat~ 10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 4, 2014)

7/10 That's just freaky


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 4, 2014)

9/10 so Kawaii!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 4, 2014)

10/10 Gangsta toad, luv it

Glad people like my new avi


----------



## Myst (Nov 4, 2014)

10/10. lmfao


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 4, 2014)

10/10
I love sunset views.


----------



## Lovelylexi (Nov 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 4, 2014)

10/10 that movie though


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 4, 2014)

3/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 4, 2014)

6/10


----------



## sej (Nov 4, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

5/10 it's too creepy5me


----------



## sej (Nov 4, 2014)

-5975445/10

jk 5/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 4, 2014)

4/10 uhhhhh


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

NOIRE WILL DESTROY YOU

well 7/10..  di gi charat?


----------



## Puffy (Nov 4, 2014)

10/10 cute


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 4, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 4, 2014)

I'd give it a 9.5/10


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 4, 2014)

100/10

that pikachu doe .


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 4, 2014)

10/10 Tea tho


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 4, 2014)

5.5/10

Looks nice, but not sure what it's supposed to be or what it's about.


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 4, 2014)

8/10

you caught that pic at perf timing .


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 4, 2014)

Koala_Tea_ said:


> 8/10
> 
> you caught that pic at perf timing .



I actually found the pic on Google and decided to use it since it matches my sig lol.

8/10 since it's cute and it matches your username.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 4, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> 5.5/10
> 
> Looks nice, but not sure what it's supposed to be or what it's about.



(Sonic Colors)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 4, 2014)

10/10
LASER


----------



## Puffy (Nov 4, 2014)

10/10 

artemissss!!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 4, 2014)

7/10 I don't get it


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 4, 2014)

7/10 I don't like kawaii stuff much
(YOU KNOW WHO IT IS SP!)


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 4, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> 7/10 I don't like kawaii stuff much
> (YOU KNOW WHO IT IS SP!)



(That's because I still play Sonic games, unlike most people here )
10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 4, 2014)

6/10

(I don't like kawaii stuff either, and I was dared to keep this avatar, so…)


----------



## Puffy (Nov 4, 2014)

9/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 4, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 4, 2014)

I feel so sorry for you fox
6/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 4, 2014)

SOMEBODY WHO SHARES MY PAIN THANK YOU SO MUCHHHHH
7/10 Not a Sonic fan


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 4, 2014)

7/10
Meh, I always do kawaii stuff for my avatar.
But most of the time, my avatars are humorous, except this one......
I swear to god, Sailor Moon is so humorous expression-wise


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 4, 2014)

10/10
HA, I get it.


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 4, 2014)

10/10 cuz sailor moon and cats


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 4, 2014)

7/10 the image of thug life


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 4, 2014)

OMG SONIC COLORS

1,000,000,000,000,000,000/10


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 4, 2014)

Dat Pikachu is beauty.

Infinity/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 4, 2014)

6/10
WHY
DO YOU ALWAYS
APPEAR ABOVE ME
IN THIS THREAD


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 4, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> OMG SONIC COLORS
> 
> 1,000,000,000,000,000,000/10



SONIC IS BOSS, HE IS OUR RULER

6/10 Still sorry


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 4, 2014)

7/10
Why is it low quality?


----------



## rosie789 (Nov 4, 2014)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 4, 2014)

Because a. I don't care, b. I didn't want it in the first place, c. It's how I got it and I'm too lazy to change it

5/10


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 4, 2014)

7/10
QUICK, CHANGE IT BACK TO LUDWIG/LARRY BEFORE THE KAWAII-NESS TAKES OVER YOU!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 4, 2014)

I CAN'T I HAVE TO DO THIS FOR A WEEK ;_;

5/10


----------



## Hikari (Nov 4, 2014)

7/10.

KAWAII OVERLOAD


----------



## Myst (Nov 4, 2014)

10/10. :3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 5, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

5/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 5, 2014)

9/10!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

8/10 cause lolness


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 5, 2014)

8/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 5, 2014)

8/10!


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 5, 2014)

9/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 5, 2014)

8/10! =3


----------



## Puffy (Nov 5, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 5, 2014)

5/10


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 5, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 5, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 6, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 6, 2014)

5/10 Neutral~ Don't know what it is. If I did would give better score.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 6, 2014)

10/10 xD


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 6, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

6/10 eh general face


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2014)

(Thanks..?)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

(you're welcome and nothing personal)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

6/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 6, 2014)

7/10


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 6, 2014)

9/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 6, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

8/10 made me giggle


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 6, 2014)

8/10 I don't like kawaii stuff much but this ones ok


----------



## Otasira (Nov 6, 2014)

7/10 
Love the character and art style, but there's too much white background in my opinion.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 6, 2014)

9/10 xD Deadpool ftw


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 6, 2014)

100/10


----------



## tobi! (Nov 6, 2014)

6/10


----------



## nard (Nov 6, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 6, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 6, 2014)

9/10, very nice.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 6, 2014)

7/10, it's cool, just small =o


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 6, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> 5/10 Neutral~ Don't know what it is. If I did would give better score.



i would post more but she is ehem, not suitable for that

7/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 6, 2014)

7/10


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 6, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 6, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 6, 2014)

0/10 what is that


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 6, 2014)

Lucy Crying
7/10


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 6, 2014)

8/10, pretty but why so sad?


----------



## Nightray (Nov 6, 2014)

8/10 so cute


----------



## kassie (Nov 6, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 6, 2014)

Skyfall said:


> 8/10, pretty but why so sad?



Idk, it just is XD

5/10 what is it?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninjad, 9/10


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2014)

9/10 so much feels <3


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 6, 2014)

9/10


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2014)

8/10 <3


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Nov 7, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

6/10 that hat and face creeps me off too much


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## kassie (Nov 7, 2014)

8/10. Pretty. 
Is that Ariel? Kind of looks like her.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

8/10 I love it but idk if it's from a series or something


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

7/10



selcouth said:


> 8/10. Pretty.
> Is that Ariel? Kind of looks like her.



Yeah, that's her


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

6/10.. those lips ._.'


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

*must unsee* ..6-7/10


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 7, 2014)

8/10 it's lovely


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

6/10 i dont...


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 7, 2014)

8/10!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

the same


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

6.5/10 them lips eufhgfg


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

Lol, 7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

i cant un-see them

6.5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 7, 2014)

4/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 7, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 7, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 7, 2014)

7/10!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Creeper$ (Nov 7, 2014)

9/10


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 7, 2014)

9/10
Blue hair, I like.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 7, 2014)

I'll win this! I must, because I can! Yeaaah- *next post appears* ...


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

4/10 

I don't know what it is.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 7, 2014)

9/10!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Creeper$ (Nov 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## tobi! (Nov 7, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 7, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Nightray (Nov 7, 2014)

10/10 for tea


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 7, 2014)

7/10
ninja'd.

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 7, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## tobi! (Nov 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 7, 2014)

infinity / 10

i love mr mosbi <3


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 7, 2014)

7/10 Cute


----------



## tobi! (Nov 7, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 7, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Sinister (Nov 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 11, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 11, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

6/10 creeper


----------



## maepay123 (Nov 11, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Puffy (Nov 11, 2014)

9/10

Bakemonogatari?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 11, 2014)

7/10 
cute


----------



## Alyx (Nov 11, 2014)

5/10 don't know the character


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 11, 2014)

6/10 blurry


----------



## Alyx (Nov 11, 2014)

aw
9/10 Haruhi


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 11, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 11, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 12, 2014)

8/10


----------



## doveling (Nov 12, 2014)

7/10
not a big fan of stitch : >


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 12, 2014)

8/10 kinda small


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 12, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Alyx (Nov 12, 2014)

9/10 cute


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

8/10 a bit weird angle but i like it


----------



## Alyx (Nov 12, 2014)

7/10 cute


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 12, 2014)

8/10. It's cute, and I really like the colors!


----------



## Puffy (Nov 12, 2014)

10/10 

Cute picture of Zelda!!


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 12, 2014)

Puffy said:


> 10/10
> 
> Cute picture of Zelda!!



10/10 BROKE THE CUTENESS SCALE! >w<


----------



## Puffy (Nov 12, 2014)

10/10

is that you? ;w;


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 12, 2014)

10/10 again just because it's the best pokemon ever ;3

And yes, that's me :3


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 12, 2014)

She a dime c:
(lol 10/10)


----------



## CR33P (Nov 12, 2014)

0/10






why is it sideways
antigravity?!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 12, 2014)

I was lying down?


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 12, 2014)

10/10

beautifullll


----------



## CR33P (Nov 12, 2014)

10/10


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 12, 2014)

10/10 because Link.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 13, 2014)

7/10


----------



## doveling (Nov 13, 2014)

7/10


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 13, 2014)

10/10 cute


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 13, 2014)

7/10~


----------



## sej (Nov 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 13, 2014)

9/10~  Heeyyyyy tthhheeeerrreeeee


----------



## sej (Nov 13, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> 9/10~  Heeyyyyy tthhheeeerrreeeee



Hii!! 10000/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 13, 2014)

10/10 I missed you


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 13, 2014)

9/10 oh no, smile! :-:


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2014)

6/10... well


----------



## Moddie (Nov 13, 2014)

7/10 (I don't recognise the characters but they look cool.)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2014)

(noire/black heart from HDN)

hmm 7/10 made me lol


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 13, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 13, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 13, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 13, 2014)

10/10


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## sej (Nov 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 14, 2014)

10/10 ~


----------



## sej (Nov 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 14, 2014)

9/10 cuteee


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 14, 2014)

8/10
Can't really see your face but you look like a cutie, and I love the hoodie ^^


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## tobi! (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm gonna say Ouran High but I could be wrong...
7/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 14, 2014)

10/10 BEAUTY AT IT's FINEST


----------



## Puffy (Nov 14, 2014)

9/10 Taiiiiilllllssss


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 14, 2014)

10/10 ESPUR!


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 14, 2014)

10/10
Hey look guys!
It's Miles!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 14, 2014)

Noiru said:


> 6/10... well



You'll be fine c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

HAMTARO 10/10


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

Someone who showed their face. nice 8.5/10


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Kitty the Cat (Nov 16, 2014)

9/10. Love the look on Torchic's face... but it creeps me out a little too.


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 16, 2014)

10/10 tangy ftw


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 16, 2014)

8/10. Is that from Tokyo Ghoul?


----------



## nard (Nov 16, 2014)

10/10 Zelda.


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

creepy but fantastic 9/10


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

9/10. Awesome.


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

10/10 Idk it's relaxing to look at.


----------



## unintentional (Nov 16, 2014)

9/10

I've been looking for the anime (I'm guessing that's what it it) it's from.  It's looks good c:


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

6/10  I swear thats Bonnie, it's just too small


----------



## unintentional (Nov 16, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> 6/10  I swear thats Bonnie, it's just too small



Yea, it's bonnie.  I got it before the game was released and never had time to get a better picture of faceless bonnie :c


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

creepy soooo....10/10!


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

9/10


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 16, 2014)

8/10 Tails doesn't give a fluff


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

10/10 it's just


----------



## Aradai (Nov 16, 2014)

10/10 Kaneki Ken didn't deserve this.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

9/10


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

10/10 u look somethin... sorta idk im just making things up


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

3/10


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

5/10 :T


----------



## tobi! (Nov 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

5/10


----------



## tobi! (Nov 16, 2014)

3/10


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

10k twerks/11


----------



## kassie (Nov 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 17, 2014)

9/10 creepy af, but well done ;-;


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 17, 2014)

8/10. You look cute, but it's kind of difficult to see haha. Maybe it's just cuz I'm on mobile.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 17, 2014)

10/10
Lol it's okay, was dark in the room ;-;


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 17, 2014)

11/10
Kaneki is b?


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 17, 2014)

8/10 Mikasas OK


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 17, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Milky-Chii (Nov 17, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Aradai (Nov 17, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 17, 2014)

9/10 it's sure a... person!


----------



## nard (Nov 17, 2014)

3/10

just.... no


----------



## Puffy (Nov 18, 2014)

9/10
what is it from? c:


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 18, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cold~ (Nov 18, 2014)

3/10 sorry


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 18, 2014)

8/10
Ha..Kirby Squeak Squad...I remember that game...


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 18, 2014)

5/10


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 18, 2014)

9/10 <3


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 19, 2014)

8/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 19, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 19, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 19, 2014)

9/10


----------



## unintentional (Nov 19, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 19, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 19, 2014)

10/10 who dat


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 19, 2014)

KarlaKGB 

420


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 19, 2014)

ur avatar sucks


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 19, 2014)

so does urs


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 19, 2014)

0/10 where is it .-.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Milky-Chii (Nov 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 20, 2014)

10/10 luv it!


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

10/10?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 20, 2014)

0/10 dunno what it is? REFERENCE PLEASE?


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

It's a Dive watch by Seiko, frozen in Ice


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 20, 2014)

4/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 21, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 21, 2014)

9.2/10


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 21, 2014)

2/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 21, 2014)

4/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 21, 2014)

8.6/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 21, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

That score will change

- - - Post Merge - - -

7.5/10


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 21, 2014)

5/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Groovycat64 (Nov 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

6/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 21, 2014)

cute af but should choose something cuter

6/10


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 21, 2014)

10/10

#ThanksMichelleObama


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

How about this small squid on a Finger?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 21, 2014)

awwww cute 6/10

but not fully tabully cute


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

What about this avatar?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 21, 2014)

hmm cute 5/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Hold on..

- - - Post Merge - - -

Rate this


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cold~ (Nov 22, 2014)

8/10 funny


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

3/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 22, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> 10/10


7/10... tmi lol.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

5/10


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 22, 2014)

9.5/10 very cute


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 22, 2014)

8/10

/comes in cautiously/


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 22, 2014)

10/10

That feeling when you don't have Pokemon ORAS. ; V ;


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Nov 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## sej (Nov 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## jopony (Nov 22, 2014)

8/10, very cute!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## sej (Nov 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

5.5/10?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

6.5/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

lol

6.5/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

lel

3/10


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 22, 2014)

8/10
Me gusta.


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

6.7/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

6.8/10


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 22, 2014)

6.5/10

I have no idea what it is...


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 22, 2014)

8/10

I don't watch Hetalia, sowee.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 22, 2014)

7/10 HAMTARO!!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 22, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

5.6/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

.........................................................................
4.999/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

0.1/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

.000001/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

30/30


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

1O/1O


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

10/10 (✿◠‿◠)


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

10/10 A-A


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

10/10 (●?ω｀●)


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

10/10 0.o


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 23, 2014)

0/10 i cant even tell what that is..


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -

There..


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

0/10 10/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Like it now?

10/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

It's the same..???? 

10/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

No..
The larger picture of the Watch..
10/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

watches are stone

10/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

...
11/11


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

3/10.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

...


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

10/10*


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

12/12
lol


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Keaton (Nov 23, 2014)

No clue what it is but 10/10 creativity?


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

It's this watch frozen in Ice
9.8/10


----------



## Keaton (Nov 23, 2014)

100/10 now that i look at it close!


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Thank you 

10/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

10/10,


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

9.5/10
Is she constipated?

- - - Post Merge - - -

lolololol


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

*****

0/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

....


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

....
3.9/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

0/10.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

.0000000-/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

0/10,


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

....


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Did she get punched in the Gut?
0/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

0/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

0/10,


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

0/10,


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

010


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

0/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

0/10n


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

0.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

00000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

0.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

I can't take you seriously now...
2/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Why? 

0/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Your avatar is....

2/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

God.

0/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

...
2/10
See..you're mad...


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm not mad? 
You specifically said "Your avatar is..."
so I just replied with the correct answer.

*Kanye is God.*​
I'm not mad.

0/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Lol
Sorry, I don't know what i'm writing when i'm tired 

2/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Why aren't you asleep?
Isn't it past your bedtime, twelvie? 

0/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

No

- - - Post Merge - - -

I thought you were twelve.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

I thought YOU were twelve.

0/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Nein

0/10
Lets discuss this on my thread


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

kkkkkkkkk boss

0/10


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 23, 2014)

I give that a--

Kanye: Hold on, ZanessaGaily. I'm really happy for you - Imma let you finish - but #1 Senpai has the best avatar of all time!


10/10


----------



## sej (Nov 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> I give that a--
> 
> Kanye: Hold on, ZanessaGaily. I'm really happy for you - Imma let you finish - but #1 Senpai has the best avatar of all time!
> 
> ...



Kanye is God.

- - - Post Merge - - -

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 23, 2014)

5/10 He's an alright rapper, but he has a horrible personality.

Kind of like Iggy Azalea


----------



## sej (Nov 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 23, 2014)

4/10


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 23, 2014)

8/10 duck face selfie?


----------



## sej (Nov 23, 2014)

6/10


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> 8/10 duck face selfie?



Those are my actual lips...

Someone's rude.

- - - Post Merge - - -

9/10 @Sej


----------



## sej (Nov 23, 2014)

10/10! Awesome selfie


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2014)

Tysm! Who made your avatar btw?


----------



## sej (Nov 23, 2014)

honeyaura said:


> Tysm! Who made your avatar btw?



Mewmewmewm made the art inside, and pengutango actually made the avatar  Go check out pengu's shop  She makes awesome things for cheap prices


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2014)

I will! Tysm c; they're all cute!


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

5/10


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 24, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

6.2/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 25, 2014)

5/10


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 25, 2014)

9/10


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 25, 2014)

9/10
Punchy is best cat.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 25, 2014)

8/10 

Awesome swaggy Sonic.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Nov 25, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Therhodian (Nov 26, 2014)

6/10


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Nov 26, 2014)

5/10


----------



## mob (Nov 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## sej (Nov 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Therhodian (Nov 26, 2014)

8/10 to cute..


----------



## sej (Nov 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Kirby of the Stars (Nov 26, 2014)

8/10. The art doesn't particlarly wow me, but it is rather charming and the rounded edges are a nice touch. :3

Edit: Oh, didn't see her blinking! Knocking it up to a tenouttaten.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## mob (Nov 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 26, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Keaton (Nov 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 26, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Mints (Nov 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Keaton (Nov 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## xenoblade (Nov 26, 2014)

7.8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 26, 2014)

6/10 the size makes the details all fuzzy and it looks great, I just can't see it all


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Hipster (Nov 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## tobi! (Nov 26, 2014)

9/10
kill those kills


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 26, 2014)

7/10 I get itttt


----------



## tobi! (Nov 26, 2014)

5/10

DENNOR better.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 26, 2014)

5/10


----------



## tobi! (Nov 26, 2014)

2/10
dah eyes


----------



## Gale-kun (Nov 26, 2014)

7/10 !
It's strange, but oddly refreshing . . . huh.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 27, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 27, 2014)

6/10


----------



## oath2order (Nov 27, 2014)

6/10 idk what it is


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 27, 2014)

Wow, I didn't realize my drawings suck that badly.
Well played.

9/10
Helioptile.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 27, 2014)

Oh it's a drawing? huh.

7.6/10 too much water


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 27, 2014)

0/10 lol so ugly.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 27, 2014)

-0.5/10
too much penguins


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 27, 2014)

9/10


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 27, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Oh it's a drawing? huh.


Yep, a drawing of Rudy from ACNL.

I still have no idea why I put goggles on him.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> 9/10



9/10


----------



## CainWolf (Nov 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## sej (Nov 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## tobi! (Nov 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## unintentional (Nov 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2014)

6/10…?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 27, 2014)

7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 27, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

9.5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

9.6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Groovycat64 (Nov 27, 2014)

10/10 Always makes me smile


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 27, 2014)

10/10 aw C:


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

7.5/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> 10/10 aw C:


Ninja!


----------



## Jenny<3 (Nov 28, 2014)

9/10 ^-^


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Jenny<3 (Nov 28, 2014)

10/10 *-*


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 28, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 28, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Jenny<3 (Nov 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 28, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 28, 2014)

4/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 28, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

7.4/10


----------



## sej (Nov 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

6/10


----------



## sej (Nov 28, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 28, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

5/10


----------



## tobi! (Nov 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 28, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 28, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

6/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 28, 2014)

7/10 cute


----------



## Mango (Nov 28, 2014)

3/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

sieben/zehn


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 29, 2014)

7.5/10


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 29, 2014)

10 / 10 for Nigel. Really hot.


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## kassie (Nov 29, 2014)

10/10. Colorful and pretty.

Ninja'd. 7/10.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 29, 2014)

7/10 Yessss


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 29, 2014)

6/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 29, 2014)

10/10
Star Wars


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 29, 2014)

8/10 England


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 29, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 29, 2014)

6/10


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 29, 2014)

6.5/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 29, 2014)

Smashing.
infinity/10


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Mkay (Nov 29, 2014)

smashing/10 <3


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 29, 2014)

9.9/10


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 29, 2014)

10/10 Nigel is bae.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## tobi! (Nov 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

...

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's Funny! xD


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## stargurg (Nov 29, 2014)

10/10 amazing


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 29, 2014)

9/10
not 10 bc im so confused as to how you did that?? is it art???? it looks like a hq screenshot from acnl if it was rendered in like windwaker hd??????? what


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 29, 2014)

10/10 SO SMASHING


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## kassie (Nov 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Mini Mario (Nov 29, 2014)

*7/10*


----------



## Disband (Nov 30, 2014)

5.5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 30, 2014)

10/10


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 30, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Ami (Nov 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 30, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 1, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 1, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Ami (Dec 1, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## kassie (Dec 1, 2014)

7/10

...Couldn't sleep so I made a new avatar. I dunno how I feel about it.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 1, 2014)

You always have the cutest avatars 10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 1, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 1, 2014)

7/10


----------



## WonderK (Dec 2, 2014)

10/10. Lilo and Stitch is the best.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## WonderK (Dec 2, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## kassie (Dec 2, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 2, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 2, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 2, 2014)

9/10 interesting


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 2, 2014)

10/10 fantaboulousishly fantasic


----------



## Disband (Dec 2, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

5/10


----------



## starlite (Dec 2, 2014)

7/10 ~ pretty sweet ^-^


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 2, 2014)

8/10 is that a waffle?!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

7/10 (it's a pie)


----------



## WonderK (Dec 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 2, 2014)

8/10 pretty cool! :3


----------



## puppycat (Dec 2, 2014)

7/10 - Pretty adorable. c:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Javocado (Dec 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 2, 2014)

Merry Xmas.
9/10


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Dec 2, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Myst (Dec 2, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 2, 2014)

9/10


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Dec 3, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 3, 2014)

10/10 luv it


----------



## Ami (Dec 3, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 4, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Angelmarina (Dec 4, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 4, 2014)

8/10


----------



## kassie (Dec 4, 2014)

9/10

Ninja'd... ^^;


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 4, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 5, 2014)

7/10


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Puffy (Dec 5, 2014)

8/10


----------



## azukitan (Dec 5, 2014)

8/10
Lance is a better champion! >:D


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 5, 2014)

8/10


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 5, 2014)

10/10 fabulouss~


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 5, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Puffy (Dec 5, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 6, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 6, 2014)

3/10


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Dec 6, 2014)

4/10


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 6, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Mini Mario (Dec 6, 2014)

*5.58/10*


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 6, 2014)

0/10


----------



## starlite (Dec 6, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Goth (Dec 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Starmanfan (Dec 6, 2014)

9/10 festiveness


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 6, 2014)

4/10


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 6, 2014)

2/10


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 6, 2014)

5/10


----------



## sej (Dec 6, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Megan. (Dec 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Togekiss (Dec 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## sej (Dec 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Puffy (Dec 6, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 6, 2014)

7/10


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 6, 2014)

10/10 aw.


----------



## sej (Dec 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## uyumin (Dec 6, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 6, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 6, 2014)

4/10


----------



## jakeypride (Dec 6, 2014)

4/10


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 6, 2014)

10/10 omg.


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 6, 2014)

7/10


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 6, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Starmanfan (Dec 6, 2014)

5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 7, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 7, 2014)

8/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 7, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Puffy (Dec 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 7, 2014)

10/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 7, 2014)

7/10


----------



## WonderK (Dec 7, 2014)

Best avatar I've seen from you so far, Lynn. 10/10.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 8, 2014)

9/10 Looks really cool!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

3/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 8, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 8, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Kaey (Dec 8, 2014)

7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 8, 2014)

2/10
Sorry, just not very interesting.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Dec 8, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 8, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 8, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 8, 2014)

5/10.

It looks appealing and is very well coordinated, I'm just not a fan of Naruto. But really awesome none-the-less!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

9/10 aw monkey.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 8, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 8, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Mango (Dec 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 9, 2014)

6/10 <3


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 9, 2014)

9/10 Happy 3am~


----------



## lazuli (Dec 9, 2014)

3/10

i thought naruto was dead.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 9, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 9, 2014)

3/10


----------



## starlite (Dec 9, 2014)

10/10 ^^


----------



## Mango (Dec 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 9, 2014)

9/10


----------



## lazuli (Dec 9, 2014)

7/10 because russia isn't my fav character B[


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 9, 2014)

computertrash said:


> 7/10 because russia isn't my fav character B[



He isn't my fave either (I reaaaaaaallllly like hime tho), England is forever my fave but I wanted to change my avatar since I hadn't in a while.
8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 9, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Groovycat64 (Dec 9, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 10, 2014)

10/10


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 10, 2014)

3/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 10, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 10, 2014)

4/10


----------



## WonderK (Dec 14, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 14, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 14, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 14, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

5/10 it creeps me out


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

6/10 not my fav series lol


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 14, 2014)

7/10 meh, people have different tastes


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

yes

6/10


----------



## Derpykat (Dec 14, 2014)

4.5/10, considering I dunno what ets from.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 14, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

6/10


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 14, 2014)

6/10 Creeping me outtt


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 14, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 15, 2014)

10/10 still amazing


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 15, 2014)

9/10 i will admit... i laughed cx


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Javocado (Dec 15, 2014)

8/10


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 15, 2014)

20/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 15, 2014)

5/10


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 15, 2014)

5/10 idk what it is so cx


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 15, 2014)

6/10

Mangle From Five Nights at Freddy's two


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 15, 2014)

10/10
LOVE IT


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 15, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 15, 2014)

10/10 cutee


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 15, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

5/10

Not the biggest fan of Slow-Whatever xD
He always crashes my team.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Dec 16, 2014)

7/10 No idea what it's supposed to be, but it looks good nonetheless...


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

5.5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 16, 2014)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> 7/10 No idea what it's supposed to be, but it looks good nonetheless...



Mangle from Five Nights at Freddy's 2

7/10 looks super cool


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

7.8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10.10


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10 are people here harsh at rating as well? gotta run......


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

9.5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 16, 2014)

9/10 coooool~


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10

England! xD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> 10/10
> 
> England! xD



My avatar is Russia... XD

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

HAHAHA ^

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

2/10 be better if it was a cat.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10 wolves are sexeh ~


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10 bc yay furries


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10 they're both male btw :3


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 16, 2014)

20/20


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10 oh just noticed you're new here! welcome to the forums, cupcake ~ <3


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10 mangle is the best


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 16, 2014)

6/10 She sure is :3
Looks like One Piece? Really not a fan but good art


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Dec 16, 2014)

9/10 Wolves are awesome!


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 16, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> 6/10 She sure is :3
> Looks like One Piece? Really not a fan but good art



No lol I don't like one piece either. My avatar is Emeraldas from the anime OVA Queen Emeraldas ^~^


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

9:10


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

What is it?
A horse with a sword stuck in it's skull?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh my potato, yes
And 9.9/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10 to the Supposed to be dead horse! xD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

9.9/10 for the potato dog


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Why did it drop? >..>


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 16, 2014)

Stock for wolf avatars is declining quickly


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 16, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> 10/10



10/10 stitch is a cutie pie!


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 16, 2014)

-10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10..


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10 ok


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

10/10 Okay


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 17, 2014)

1/1


----------



## rosie789 (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10 love stitch!


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 17, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10 I had the best wet dreams about my mangle!!! I'd marry him dead or alive ~ <3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

um ok...
7/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

I was waiting to give you a big fat 10 because I adore unicorns and this one has a hellofa horn, pretty stuffs ~ :3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

o.0 okieeeeeeeeeeeees lol c:
7/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10 I'm generous you see :3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

7/10 still


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 17, 2014)

9/10 :3


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10, as usual :3


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 17, 2014)

Awww <3 10/10 *-*


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10 thanks :3


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 17, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

^ 10/10 aww someone's not into animals mating I see


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

0-0
2/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10 your eyes scare me! don't do that again :C


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

well stop saying things like that and i might....
3/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10 oh, so it was something I said


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10 I coulda sworn you're the nicest person here :3


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 17, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> 10/10 I coulda sworn you're the nicest person here :3



Aww haha  Yes maybe   
100000000000000/10 <3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10 you know it, were waiting for it! jk


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

8/10 im glad you changed yours...


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10 I personally liked that one better but changed it because it was taken from a comic with a depressing story...


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 17, 2014)

0/10 Really?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10 yes, rly


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10 awww so cute x3


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10 now here's someone with good taste :3


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10 I love furries too x3


----------



## PlasmaPower (Dec 17, 2014)

78/-41 Like Skyrim with Bob.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10 that's some weird way of rating....

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorBacon said:


> 10/10 I love furries too x3



furries are love, furries are life ~ <3
especially gay ones....


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10 
That's the best bob rating I've seen since today~


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 17, 2014)

1000 twerks/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10 you have good taste in some things, girlfriend :3


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> 10/10 that's some weird way of rating....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Omg Cookies 
Did we just become befriends?! X3 
I freakin love my yaoi furries~ such cute lil beings

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg lush is twerks for meh 2000 twerks/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10 OMG yus!!! marry me already! :'D


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

Omgee we totally have to get together! x3 10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10 I'm learning how to draw furries atm, it's hard but hopefully I'll get better, just wait and see :3


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

Lucky chu, I used to draw a lot when I was younger, but not so much anymore 10/10 
I work with typography a lot


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10 you didn't rate my avatar, silly


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

I did silly x3 10/10 reread it~.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10 heh, surreh


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 17, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> 10/10 heh, surreh



9.9/10


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 17, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rock (Dec 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 18, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 18, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 18, 2014)

6.5/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10 love the cat ears, adorable ~


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 18, 2014)

She's a fox zzz :c

6/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10 foxes are my favorite animal and I like this avatar better :3


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10 *--* Omg I love Scraggy *o* <3


----------



## azukitan (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10 hzl's pixels are the best c:


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10 *o* Omg your sig and avatar are so adorable <3 I love them! 
And yes hzl's are the best :3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10 because scraggy is adorable


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

Nebudelic: 10/10 I'm in love with your avi ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> 7/10



lol ninja'd 
10/10


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10 <3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

200/10 I LOVE stitch :'D


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 18, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10 :3


----------



## Myst (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 18, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 19, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

10/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

10/10.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 19, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 19, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

8/10


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 19, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

1000/10 :OO


----------



## Alyx (Dec 19, 2014)

10/10 shiny


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 19, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 19, 2014)

0/10 

I hate that pokemon (sorry)


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

0/10 because a Mustache is a Mustache :/


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Dec 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 19, 2014)

10/10 because Nigel Thornberry


----------



## Byngo (Dec 19, 2014)

9/10

lol


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

4/10 sorreh,babe ~


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 19, 2014)

7/10


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 19, 2014)

8/10
Chica no.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 19, 2014)

8/10
I remember Domo...that was fun....


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

4/10 my eyes! D':


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

10/10 psh I know ~


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

10/10...


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

10/10 three periods


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

10/10


----------



## rosie789 (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10 that is cool!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

7/10 wish it was a teensy bit brighter...


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10
meowwww


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Dec 20, 2014)

7/10.


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

7/10..


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10 very cute ~


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 20, 2014)

10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 20, 2014)

7.9/10

You get a few points for Xmas spirit.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10
Santa hat!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

2/10 no santa hat


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 20, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 20, 2014)

Okay, now you get 10/10!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 20, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 20, 2014)

10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10 rawr


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10 all hail Halo Collection *o*


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10 ugh, I know~


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes, 10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10~


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10 ohmigod yas


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

10/10
love your eyes!


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10 x)


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10 xD


----------



## galacticity (Dec 21, 2014)

6/10...? Not really my thing lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10 Cx


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10 Cx


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 21, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 21, 2014)

10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10 :3


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 21, 2014)

7/10
Uh oh..


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 21, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> 10/10
> love your eyes!



;-; thank youu

- - - Post Merge - - -

10/10.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 21, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10 because cute <3


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10 you have good taste in cute :3


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10 gahhh you do too! <3


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10 of course I do, I'm delicious~ *o*


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 21, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10 so much handsomeness *o*


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 21, 2014)

5/10 Really Creepy, like kink creepy


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10 for FOXY~
FOXY IS SEX I LOVE HIM *o*


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Byngo (Dec 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10
I love Domo and GoldFish.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 21, 2014)

9/10 <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

DAMMIT DISBAND


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

Gazillion/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10
Is it a 10/10?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

ZERO/0


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

20/70/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

1010101010101 hurr hurr


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

please I want someone else to rate me for change D':
10/10 :c


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10

There Cookie


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 21, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10,


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

I want someone else above me :c
10/10~


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

1010

Never xD


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 21, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10 STAHP!


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10 I don't listen to Fox! xD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10 I'm not fox! fox is my slave, muffin! >:C


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 21, 2014)

8/10 cute


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

0/10
Creepy.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10 rofl


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> 0/10
> Creepy.



YOU NEVAR WATCHED STAR WARS BEFORE???
Shame.

And 8/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10 hurr hurr


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> YOU NEVAR WATCHED STAR WARS BEFORE???
> Shame.
> 
> And 8/10



Never, I always fall asleep (Boring!)


----------



## rosie789 (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

20/20


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 21, 2014)

10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Never, I always fall asleep (Boring!)



EVERYBODY I TALK TO
SAYS THE SAME THING
WATCH THE ORIGINAL TRILOGY THEN

@Wholockian: 5/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> EVERYBODY I TALK TO
> SAYS THE SAME THING
> WATCH THE ORIGINAL TRILOGY THEN
> 
> @Wholockian: 5/10



Okay..


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10 ouch


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

100/10


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10 cutie patootie


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10 eyes <3


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Byngo (Dec 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Javocado (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10!


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Greninja (Dec 21, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 21, 2014)

1/10

wtf is that


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

8/10 :3
Gallade is cool but he's to feminine for my taste 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> 1/10
> 
> wtf is that



10/10
AGAIN, KID? AGAIN!


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10 D':


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 21, 2014)

ive always wanted to be a konoha shinobi 

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10.10

You're stuck!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10....
what's a konoha shinobi???


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10.10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10 I somehow believe that it doesn't matter what our avatars look like, it'll always be a 10, I guess


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2014)

8/10 (I know your avatar GaMERCaT).


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 21, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

20/10


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10-10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

10:10


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

10-10


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10:10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 21, 2014)

9.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

10


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## tortmommy (Dec 22, 2014)

8/10.


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10 pfff where's ahri? I miss that girl~ she'll prolly give me a -0 if she sees me, I want a -0.....


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10 is it me or horror is online, oh god it's happening....


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10 sigh~ you know what master chief is missing? some flashing~ you know, for the ladies.....


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10...


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 22, 2014)

Vizionari: 7/10 you're fabulous~ but I prefer pink~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> 10/10



l,iiefr jierfb kerjvgerkntmkgtr


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10,


----------



## Rasha (Dec 22, 2014)

I like how you rated my av 10/10 without knowing what's going on :3

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

!)?!)


----------



## Rasha (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10 you know most furries are gay, don't you?


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

No?

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10 it's a pic of a gay squirrel who's liking what he's seeing...it's actually kind of a lame and silly comic....

- - - Post Merge - - -

but he's adorable *o*


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

0/10 >.>

I didn't know that..


----------



## Rasha (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10 he saw fox....no not really he say someone I don't like.... :/


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh..
0.1/10 xD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10 why are you so sensitive, muffin? 
it's funny....


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 22, 2014)

10.1/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10 finally someone who's not Disband :3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 22, 2014)

oath 10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

Disband said:


> 10/10



10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 22, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Puffy (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 22, 2014)

8/10

Man, dat is adorbs


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 22, 2014)

3/10


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 22, 2014)

10
Creepy, but awesome


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Puffy (Dec 22, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10 ffffffffff I wanted to rate puffy :C


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Take "Fabulous" out and it's alright xD


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 22, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10 why? WHY? :C

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nanobyte said:


> 1/10



ninja'd! sorry XP
7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 22, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10 ffffff Disband :C
I love foxeh~ :'3


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

5.5/10

Says "Fab" :/


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 22, 2014)

Disband said:


> 5.5/10
> 
> Says "Fab" :/



no shiz Sherlock~

- - - Post Merge - - -

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Ninja.

5/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10 meh~
I like it better like this, so sexeh~ *o* (I'm talking about me not you...)


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 22, 2014)

8/10

It just looks nice


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 22, 2014)

8/10 XD


----------



## eleanorshock (Dec 22, 2014)

9/10

so cute


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Puffy (Dec 22, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 22, 2014)

9/10 I don't like kawaii much but...


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10

Pika Chu on acid.


----------



## galacticity (Dec 22, 2014)

8/10 yo


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10
Hello.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 22, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

force me to say 10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

10/10...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

10//10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Alyx (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10 cutie


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

3/10 sorry the angle needs some fixin' XP


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10 doubled this time, huh? I know you love me~ because I'm soooo amazing :3


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

xD

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10
you're funny sometimes, kiddo~


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

0/0


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

10/01


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 23, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

0/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

What the heeck is thaaat?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10...


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

7/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10 Chika is without a doubt the sexiest chicken alive~


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

0/1


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

40/05


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

0/01


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 23, 2014)

rate


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

0000000000000.8/0000000000000.90


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

.0/100


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

.......<insert number here>


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

000/100


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 23, 2014)

I rate it 8/8
Don't hate, m8


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

7/10 is that Shredder?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 23, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> 7/10 is that Shredder?



Who's that? XD
7/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

0/10
What is that?!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 23, 2014)

Disband said:


> 0/10
> What is that?!



It's another Star Wars character, Freedon Nadd. (He was in the comics, not movies)
And .4/.04

Also, guys, rate it on how it LOOKS, NOT by how much you KNOW WHAT IT IS.


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

0/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10 rofl


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

0...


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10.,


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

, ......


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## rosie789 (Dec 23, 2014)

100/100


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Greninja (Dec 23, 2014)

5/10 Idk who that is


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Greninja (Dec 23, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 23, 2014)

7/10 foxy from fnaf


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Puffy (Dec 23, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Pearls (Dec 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

9/10. Love the sig too btw. :3


----------



## kassie (Dec 24, 2014)

8/10. c:


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## nard (Dec 24, 2014)

6/10.


----------



## Greninja (Dec 24, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 24, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2014)

10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 24, 2014)

4/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 24, 2014)

6/10 Creepy


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 24, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> 6/10 Creepy



That's the point XD
6/10


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

8/10. Awesome.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> 8/10. Awesome.



Thank you XD
5/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> 4/10



Make it a Coco-Colo avatar, and I'll give you a 10/10 xD


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> Make it a Coco-Colo avatar, and I'll give you a 10/10 xD



I don't really care too much XD
4/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2014)

10/10 my favorite layout ever


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

10.10 Midna.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 26, 2014)

10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 26, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

5/10


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 26, 2014)

9!


----------



## alesha (Dec 26, 2014)

8/10


----------



## pillow bunny (Dec 26, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 26, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 26, 2014)

10/10 xD


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 27, 2014)

10/10 best you've had.


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

10/10
Thank you xD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 27, 2014)

10/10 C:


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 27, 2014)

9/10
3 spooky 5 me


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

10/10 xD
What's your avatar from? :O


----------



## kazyrock (Dec 27, 2014)

Hey disband! 9.9/10 
Yours is pretty cool.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 27, 2014)

10/10 c:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 27, 2014)

11/10


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 27, 2014)

Haha xD 12/10


----------



## unintentional (Dec 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 27, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 27, 2014)

8/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 27, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> 8/10



7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 27, 2014)

10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 27, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> 10/10



6/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

1/10 
Pshh


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

U no laik Lumiya?
 8/10 Better than your other avatars.


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

1/10 >.>


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10 .


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10/


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## WonderK (Dec 28, 2014)

9/10.


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10 (reminds me of mortal combat...)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Pearls (Dec 28, 2014)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

.0/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

1/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10 is that a digimon?


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Lol, What? No.

5/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10 bummer~
I like Digimon <3


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Shy Guy from Mario...
5.10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10
Wow, I never would've recognized!


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

5.10
Really? :O


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10
Yeah, even though I am a HUGE Mario nerd, I wouldn't have known that was Shy Guy. Maybe it's cuz of the mouth


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10
Ahh,


----------



## Rasha (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10 that looks nothing like shyguy >.>
shyguy looks like this:


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

...

10.10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Dec 28, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

*sighs* Pleaseee xD
1/10


----------



## sej (Dec 29, 2014)

2/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

4/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## rosie789 (Dec 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

4/10
what is it?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 29, 2014)

A creepy cosplay of Isabelle.
9/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Oh,

10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Javocado (Dec 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 29, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

10.10


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

20/20000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

10/10


----------



## asuka (Dec 29, 2014)

spooky/10
but foreal 7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 29, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Alyx (Dec 29, 2014)

10/10 super cute


----------



## KeybladePony (Dec 30, 2014)

7/10 Kinda neat. Not really into anime myself, but neat nonetheless.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 30, 2014)

trixie is that u 8/10


----------



## Myst (Dec 30, 2014)

10/10.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

7/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## Emzy (Dec 30, 2014)

9/10
Your sig is amazing!!


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 30, 2014)

9/10

Thank you ^_^ 
Your avatar is cute :3


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

9.5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

8.7/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 30, 2014)

5/10


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

7.9/10


----------



## Pearls (Dec 30, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Xenuet (Dec 30, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

8.5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 30, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Pearls (Dec 30, 2014)

8/10


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 30, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

10/10


----------



## Link of Hyrule (Dec 30, 2014)

10/10


----------



## KeybladePony (Dec 31, 2014)

6/10 


I don't know what villager that is, but she's kinda adorable.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 31, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Lolipup (Dec 31, 2014)

5/10 scary ;w;


----------



## PlasmaPower (Dec 31, 2014)

7.5/10 not enough lolipups - IGN


----------



## Beardo (Dec 31, 2014)

4/10 because animemes


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 31, 2014)

7/10


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Dec 31, 2014)

9/10! Very cute!


----------



## Isabella (Dec 31, 2014)

8/10 cool!


----------



## Caffeine Coffee (Dec 31, 2014)

9/10, too cute.


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Dec 31, 2014)

3/10. Meh.


----------



## sej (Dec 31, 2014)

8/10


----------



## LeilaChan (Dec 31, 2014)

9/10


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Dec 31, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Pearls (Dec 31, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Sun_Spirit (Dec 31, 2014)

7/10 cute


----------



## chuchoo (Dec 31, 2014)

6/10 good but I've seen it used often elsewhere


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 31, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Pearls (Dec 31, 2014)

5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 31, 2014)

10/10


----------



## KeybladePony (Dec 31, 2014)

10/10 for Stitch


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 31, 2014)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## CR33P (Jan 1, 2015)

10

- - - Post Merge - - -

still miss your lilo one though


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Myst (Jan 1, 2015)

9/10.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jan 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Myst (Jan 1, 2015)

9/10.


----------



## chuchoo (Jan 1, 2015)

8/10 the white borders put it down


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

9/10


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 1, 2015)

Lobo everywhere.
10/10


----------



## Sloom (Jan 1, 2015)

0/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

0/10


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Jan 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

4/10.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 1, 2015)

Gingersnap35 said:


> 0/10


> v > Well that was harsh.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> 4/10.


8/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

9/10 pretty funny.. xD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

10/10
ouch picky ppl in here...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jan 1, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## KeybladePony (Jan 1, 2015)

6/10


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 1, 2015)

…
I despise you!


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## iPunchy92 (Jan 2, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

5/10.


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 4, 2015)

9/10


----------



## alesha (Jan 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## unintentional (Jan 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## alesha (Jan 4, 2015)

8/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 4, 2015)

8/10

Sorry that was meant for other person so i just edited for alesha


----------



## alesha (Jan 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 4, 2015)

5/10
Sorry, I hate the color pink and bacon.
Sorry. This is for PinkPlasticPiggy


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 4, 2015)

10/10!


----------



## alesha (Jan 4, 2015)

7/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

And for sig-10/10!


----------



## unintentional (Jan 4, 2015)

8/10 /I finally got a good look at it this time haha/


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

5/10.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 4, 2015)

2/10 mwahahaha


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

10/10 Lucario xD


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 4, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

7/10, From pokemon?


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Jan 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah @Disband

And 9.5/10 cute pikachu aw


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Okay, thank you.

9/10.


----------



## Sloom (Jan 5, 2015)

1/10


----------



## chuchoo (Jan 5, 2015)

sonic/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 5, 2015)

staring into my soul... 20/10


----------



## Caffeine Coffee (Jan 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## azukitan (Jan 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

9/10.


----------



## coolzombie (Jan 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 5, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

8/10.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## KeybladePony (Jan 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Irarina (Jan 6, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

9/10.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Bcat (Jan 6, 2015)

10/10 Blinking Stitch!!!!!


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 6, 2015)

8/10


----------



## 00jachna (Jan 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Greninja (Jan 6, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

10/10.


----------



## Jake (Jan 6, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

11111/10 win


----------



## Javocado (Jan 6, 2015)

7/10 i miss toadette


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Jake. said:


> 3/10



0/10, it scared me to death when Oath posted it on my wall >.>


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

7/10 now i know its a shy guy omg


----------



## nard (Jan 6, 2015)

idk 5.5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

It's Rei from NGE..lol

6/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Jan 6, 2015)

8/10


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 6, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

9/10.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Jan 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Irarina (Jan 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

10/10.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 11, 2015)

Gif maybe 10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Bcat (Jan 11, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 11, 2015)

6/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

6/10


----------



## CR33P (Jan 11, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

4/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

10/10.


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 12, 2015)

8.3/10


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

Zeiro said:


> 8.3/10



I actually Main Bowser in SSB4 
11/10.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 12, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)

7/10


----------



## lazuli (Jan 12, 2015)

WHOPS THAT WAS FOR SOMEONE ELSE
4/10


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 12, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 12, 2015)

5/10


----------



## lazuli (Jan 12, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 12, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 12, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## unintentional (Jan 12, 2015)

8/10


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 12, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 12, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## esweeeny (Jan 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Ami (Jan 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## lazuli (Jan 13, 2015)

6/10 because pillowshading


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 13, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Ami (Jan 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 13, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Ami (Jan 13, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

8/10


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jan 13, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

7/10


----------



## solula (Jan 13, 2015)

i like it  7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

7/10


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Jan 13, 2015)

7/10.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

8/10 cus great game


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 13, 2015)

so magical :,) 10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

6/10


----------



## solula (Jan 14, 2015)

still 7/10 lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 14, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 14, 2015)

7/10 :3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 14, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Ami (Jan 14, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

9/10


----------



## lazuli (Jan 14, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Ami (Jan 14, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Megan. (Jan 14, 2015)

6/10


----------



## unintentional (Jan 14, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 14, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Ami (Jan 14, 2015)

6/10


----------



## oreo (Jan 14, 2015)

1o/1o


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 18, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 18, 2015)

5.5/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 18, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

10/10 cus creepy af


----------



## Pearls (Jan 18, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

(lol)

6/10


----------



## lauraplays1 (Jan 18, 2015)

9/10
I like trains .-.


----------



## Royce (Jan 18, 2015)

8/10
Charizard though.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

So you know it's Kuniko, cool.. thank goodness.

6/10 ninja


----------



## uriri (Jan 18, 2015)

6 out of 10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Sloom (Jan 18, 2015)

0.1/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

Lol I bet you don't even know who she is lol

5/10 shoop


----------



## Sloom (Jan 18, 2015)

0.1/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

0/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 18, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

8/10


----------



## penguins (Jan 18, 2015)

4/10 :u


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

6/10 
lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 18, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Bcat (Jan 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Maverick (Jan 18, 2015)

7/10


----------



## galacticity (Jan 18, 2015)

7/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 18, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2015)

8/10


----------



## uriri (Jan 18, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Maverick (Jan 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

7/10 cus lol


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 19, 2015)

9 :3


----------



## Miss Vanian (Jan 19, 2015)

2 ??who r they??


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## crystalchild (Jan 19, 2015)

not sure if thats a gif or not; it looks gif-y but its not moving for me. 6/10

EDIT: got ninja'd. 7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Megan. (Jan 19, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 19, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Mini Mario (Jan 19, 2015)

*8/10*


----------



## Gregriii (Jan 19, 2015)

11/10 foxy pls


----------



## Miss Vanian (Jan 19, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Megan. (Jan 19, 2015)

6/10


----------



## 00jachna (Jan 19, 2015)

5/10 (kinda creepy)


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 20, 2015)

8/10 fancy octopus :3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 20, 2015)

3/10 I unno, I'm not really diggin' it \o/


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 22, 2015)

7.5/10 took me a sec to figure out what i was looking at.


----------



## chuchoo (Jan 22, 2015)

5/10 the text on your avatar is too small to read


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 22, 2015)

8/10ish I think t is snake with duck stuff on his face but I am unsure


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 22, 2015)

9/10 cool avvie bro.

fixed avvie


----------



## Megan. (Jan 22, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Puffy (Jan 22, 2015)

9/10


----------



## chuchoo (Jan 23, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 23, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Megan. (Jan 23, 2015)

8/10


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 23, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 23, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Royce (Jan 23, 2015)

*Score:
10/10
It's so KAWAII and shimmery!*


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jan 23, 2015)

8/10


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## vbunny (Jan 23, 2015)

I love it! full ten from me! in particular I love the Idle animation, it makes me feel like you're a character from an RPG!


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 23, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 23, 2015)

5/10


----------



## JellyDitto (Jan 23, 2015)

6.7/10


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 23, 2015)

8/10 domo mustacho.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 23, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Mariah (Jan 23, 2015)

0/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Ami (Jan 24, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Puffy (Jan 25, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 25, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 25, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Cloudee (Jan 25, 2015)

Oh my gosh, you're born the day after me! 

~~~

Rating: 8/10


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 25, 2015)

8/10


----------



## AustrailanBucket (Jan 25, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Jan 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 25, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Ami (Jan 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 25, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jan 25, 2015)

8/10 this avatar stinks


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Jan 25, 2015)

9/10 hey, at least its a bird... thats good enough for me


----------



## Prabha (Jan 25, 2015)

8/10 bc pidgey. Your sig is a 100/10 because that sig is life


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 25, 2015)

4/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 25, 2015)

lilo yes 9/10


----------



## StrawberryArtist (Jan 25, 2015)

8/10 so cute!


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 25, 2015)

9/10


----------



## chuchoo (Jan 25, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Puffy (Jan 25, 2015)

8/10

solid snake and donkey kong... solid dong????


----------



## Ami (Jan 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 25, 2015)

10/10 <3 Adorable.

(eek xD wrote the wrong thing-)


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Prabha (Jan 25, 2015)

10/10 kaneki ily

- - - Post Merge - - -

I seem to be running into you a lot xD


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Ami (Jan 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 26, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Ami (Jan 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Puffy (Jan 26, 2015)

10/10 

pretty~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 26, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Royce (Jan 27, 2015)

8/1O


----------



## Megan. (Jan 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Ami (Jan 27, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Rasha (Jan 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Starmanfan (Jan 27, 2015)

7/10 gotta love dedede


----------



## Royce (Jan 27, 2015)

8.5/10
It's unique :3


----------



## doveling (Jan 28, 2015)

8/10
its cute~


----------



## Royce (Jan 28, 2015)

10/10
It's so pixawaii


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 28, 2015)

If it was transparent, it would be perf.

8/10


----------



## Royce (Jan 28, 2015)

Il edit it in the weekends  thanks for the tip
10/10
It's so KA-KAKawaii!


----------



## Ami (Jan 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 28, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Royce (Jan 28, 2015)

10/10
So pink and peacful.


----------



## Roshan (Jan 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 28, 2015)

idk like 8/10 i guess??????


----------



## Royce (Jan 28, 2015)

10/10
Bon shake that booty

- - - Post Merge - - -

B* bob


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 28, 2015)

aye yeah you know what's up 

10/10 bc you know what's up and bc kawaii af


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 28, 2015)

10/10 <3 the best avatar there is XD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Roshan (Jan 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Starmanfan (Jan 28, 2015)

5/10, lacks style.


----------



## Royce (Jan 28, 2015)

9/10
It's C☆☆L


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 29, 2015)

10/10 cute *o*


----------



## Ami (Jan 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Maverick215 (Jan 29, 2015)

8/10 not my cup of tea, but nicely presented.


----------



## Roshan (Jan 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Royce (Jan 29, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Starmanfan (Jan 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Royce (Jan 29, 2015)

9/10
(￣▽￣)


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Jan 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Royce (Jan 30, 2015)

5/10 
Scary :0


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Miss Vanian (Jan 30, 2015)

10/10

woooaaah


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Jan 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Starmanfan (Jan 30, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 30, 2015)

2/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Greninja (Jan 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## penguins (Jan 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 31, 2015)

10/10 (i love your sig so much more tho)


----------



## TinyCentaur (Jan 31, 2015)

8/10 c:


----------



## Megan. (Jan 31, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Pearls (Jan 31, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## Irarina (Feb 1, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Roshan (Feb 1, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Prabha (Feb 1, 2015)

this is awkward since it's your face, so idk if I want to rate it cause that's _awkward_

- - - Post Merge - - -

like "I rate your face a 10/10" that's just strange


----------



## Tyzis (Feb 1, 2015)

10/10 Tokyo Ghoul ♥


----------



## Ami (Feb 2, 2015)

10/10 cos Ken


----------



## Royce (Feb 2, 2015)

10/10 
Because it's 10/10


----------



## Prabha (Feb 2, 2015)

10/10 bc I'm hungry


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 2, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 2, 2015)

8/10


----------



## StrawberryArtist (Feb 2, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Miss Vanian (Feb 2, 2015)

6/10


----------



## evies (Feb 2, 2015)

3/10

creepy


----------



## airpeaches (Feb 2, 2015)

10/10 because Wendy Darling is the best~


----------



## Prabha (Feb 2, 2015)

6/10 bc I can't see it very well
but your sig is a 10/10 for sure


----------



## Outsethero (Feb 2, 2015)

10/10
Piqued my interest in the show!


----------



## Beardo (Feb 2, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 2, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Beardo (Feb 2, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Outsethero (Feb 2, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Locket (Feb 2, 2015)

5/10


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 2, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Beardo (Feb 2, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 2, 2015)

20/10


----------



## Royce (Feb 2, 2015)

19/10


----------



## Beardo (Feb 2, 2015)

Heartcore said:


> 20/10



Yassss

I can't even rate yours out of 10, it's too good


Ninja'd

7/10

Cute


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 2, 2015)

7.8/10

Needs more Beardo.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Outsethero (Feb 3, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 3, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Outsethero (Feb 3, 2015)

9/10


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Feb 3, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Beardo (Feb 3, 2015)

7.6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 4, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Megan. (Feb 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Outsethero (Feb 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)

8/10 one of my fav manga series before


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Feb 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Goop (Feb 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 4, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## talisheo (Feb 4, 2015)

7/10 not enough Pokemon


----------



## matcha (Feb 5, 2015)

7/10!


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 5, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 5, 2015)

6/10


----------



## doveling (Feb 5, 2015)

9/10!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Megan. (Feb 5, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## muromame (Feb 5, 2015)

6/10


----------



## lazuli (Feb 5, 2015)

7/10
i lov cat u_u


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

6/10

(lol @ you guys you should recognize my av ;p)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Beardo (Feb 5, 2015)

11/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 5, 2015)

11/10 thanks bby


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 7, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 7, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 7, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)

7/10 (liked the pink one better imo)


----------



## ACupOfTea (Feb 7, 2015)

7/10 
I don't know who it is, but they look cool!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)

It's Alla Nazimova, and the picture is from her film Salome (1923).

7/10 one of my fav eeveelutions after umbreon and espeon.


----------



## deerui (Feb 7, 2015)

0/10

sorry


----------



## Beardo (Feb 7, 2015)

7/10

Pretty


----------



## milkyi (Feb 7, 2015)

10/10
Best thing I ever seen in my life.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Kale Kitten (Feb 7, 2015)

12/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 7, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 7, 2015)

6/10


----------



## aliscka (Feb 8, 2015)

10/10 it's absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## tokkio (Feb 8, 2015)

9/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 8, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## azukitan (Feb 8, 2015)

8/10


----------



## doveling (Feb 8, 2015)

9/10 <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 8, 2015)

8/10


----------



## tokkio (Feb 8, 2015)

11/10  love that scene


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Kale Kitten (Feb 8, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 8, 2015)

10/10 I love that song


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2015)

7/10


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Feb 8, 2015)

6/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 8, 2015)

-1/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 8, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Beardo (Feb 8, 2015)

7/10 cute


----------



## deerui (Feb 8, 2015)

0/10


----------



## Beardo (Feb 8, 2015)

#rude/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 8, 2015)

; v ;; sorry


----------



## Beardo (Feb 8, 2015)

its cool bab I still luff you


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 8, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 9, 2015)

6/10


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 9, 2015)

10/10 its so pretty ;u;


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 9, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

9/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 9, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Pearls (Feb 9, 2015)

7/10


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 11, 2015)

7/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 11, 2015)

10./10


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 11, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 11, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 11, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2015)

6/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 12, 2015)

0/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## CrossAnimal (Feb 12, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Feb 12, 2015)

6/10.. The dog is just... Deformed?


----------



## Ami (Feb 12, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 12, 2015)

7/10 no idea who she is but she is pretty uwu


----------



## Beardo (Feb 12, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Paranoid (Feb 12, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Keitara (Feb 12, 2015)

10/10
cutey gyroid :'>


----------



## azukitan (Feb 12, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 12, 2015)

9/10.


----------



## deerui (Feb 12, 2015)

5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Irarina (Feb 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 13, 2015)

9/10~


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

7/10


----------



## 00jachna (Feb 13, 2015)

8/8 M8


----------



## tokkio (Feb 13, 2015)

8/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 13, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Taka (Feb 13, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Roshan (Feb 13, 2015)

7/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 13, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 13, 2015)

7/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 13, 2015)

9.1/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 13, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 13, 2015)

9/10


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Beardo (Feb 13, 2015)

8/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 13, 2015)

0/10


----------



## Shax (Feb 13, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 13, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 13, 2015)

10/10 c:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 13, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 13, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 13, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 13, 2015)

9/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 13, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 14, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Irarina (Feb 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 14, 2015)

9/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Zenoah (Feb 14, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## azukitan (Feb 14, 2015)

tears/10
No violence, pls ; ;


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 14, 2015)

cute/10 :')


----------



## Ami (Feb 14, 2015)

7/10


----------



## aliscka (Feb 14, 2015)

8/10


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 14, 2015)

10/10 cute c:


----------



## Ami (Feb 15, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

7/10 he's kinda cute.


----------



## tsimehcla (Feb 19, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Keitara (Feb 19, 2015)

10/10
go Lilo go


----------



## deerui (Feb 19, 2015)

4/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 19, 2015)

6/10


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Feb 19, 2015)

3/10
too violent


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Feb 19, 2015)

8/10
snazzy penguin

Pidgey's awesome too lol forgot to mention


----------



## Bueller (Feb 19, 2015)

7/10 

I like Misty


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

8/10


----------



## kremesicle (Feb 20, 2015)

10/10

lilo and stitch is my movie


----------



## deerui (Feb 20, 2015)

5.9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 20, 2015)

8/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

10/10!!! Brilliant


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 20, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

6.3/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

10/10 XD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 20, 2015)

I love Stitch.  Therefore I love Lilo. 11/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

10/10 if that's what I think it is (an astronaut?)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2015)

5/10


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 20, 2015)

10/10 I love it! <3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2015)

7/10.. giggle


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Feb 20, 2015)

6.5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 20, 2015)

7/10


----------



## lazuli (Feb 20, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 20, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 20, 2015)

Six...ish?


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 20, 2015)

4/10 Not an angry birds fan


----------



## kremesicle (Feb 20, 2015)

6/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

10/10 :3


----------



## Pearls (Feb 20, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

10/10 Spongebob is bae


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 20, 2015)

10/10 because **** figures

Lol they censored it


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 20, 2015)

10/10. Best Spongebob face next to the promotion one.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 20, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Emmy (Feb 21, 2015)

10/10

CAT FIIIIGHT ~~~


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 21, 2015)

10/10 <3


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

10/10 omg so cute


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Emmy (Feb 21, 2015)

10/10 because lucario is super cool


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 21, 2015)

10/10 He's cute! I think I've seen him in a k-drama..


----------



## Emmy (Feb 21, 2015)

10/10 because kitty. <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## kappnfangirl (Feb 21, 2015)

10/10

Idk who she is but she is fabulous.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 21, 2015)

10/10 because Marshal is so cute~ <3


----------



## Ami (Feb 21, 2015)

10/10 Suzuya <333


----------



## tsimehcla (Feb 21, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Keitara (Feb 21, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 21, 2015)

10/10 <3


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

10/10 so cute :3


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 21, 2015)

7/10 wht is that lol


----------



## boujee (Feb 21, 2015)

8/10
He looks constipated


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> 7/10 wht is that lol



It's a stick figure named Lord Tourettes, he's from my favorite YouTube series 

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## bloomwaker (Feb 21, 2015)

10/10 because that's one of my favorite movies and that girl deserves it.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

10/10 thankies


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

10/10 because I hate that girl so much and hooray for Lilo!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

10/10 thankies hahahah yes!


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 21, 2015)

10/10 because Lilo gave her what she deserved. <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

9/10 C:


----------



## boujee (Feb 22, 2015)

11/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 22, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 22, 2015)

7/10

small but hilarious


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 22, 2015)

4/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 22, 2015)

11/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 22, 2015)

tiny but cute 10/10 c:


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## spelling88 (Feb 22, 2015)

7/10 winking sorta creeps me out a little lol


----------



## Prabha (Feb 22, 2015)

8/10 because I do love static.


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Rasha (Feb 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 22, 2015)

10/10 for swag


----------



## Ami (Feb 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 22, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 22, 2015)

9.5/10


----------



## Hyperpesta (Feb 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

100/10


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Feb 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Nameless fox (Feb 22, 2015)

7/10
Birds aren't really my thing, but still alright.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 22, 2015)

7/10- what is that? owo


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

10/10, so adorable! And it's Lord Tourettes. c;


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Feb 22, 2015)

1/10, I'm sorry I hate that anime with all my being

*but the signature deserves 100/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 22, 2015)

10/10 for yours, it is fine people have their opinions
Your sig is 100/10 too *0*


----------



## Miss Vanian (Feb 22, 2015)

0/10
dont like anime :T


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

7/10 don't know who that is but he looks pretty cool


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 22, 2015)

10/10 love **** figures


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Emmy (Feb 24, 2015)

7/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 24, 2015)

3/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 24, 2015)

2/10 she's turning rude.


----------



## Ami (Feb 24, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Allycat (Feb 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

10/10 so cute


----------



## lazuli (Feb 24, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Allycat (Feb 24, 2015)

9/10 - tis cool.


----------



## Keitara (Feb 24, 2015)

So cute! Love that face ;v;
10/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Sugarbay (Feb 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## deerui (Feb 24, 2015)

5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 24, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Rasha (Feb 24, 2015)

6/10
yup, that brat deserves a spanking but not for eternity XD


----------



## deerui (Feb 24, 2015)

0/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 24, 2015)

0/10 I do NOT like Ariana Grande and you can rate my avatar 0/10 for all you want I just do not like Ariana Grande


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 24, 2015)

0/10 because you do not like Ariana Grande, and you are angry about it.

x3 Nah.

*8/10* It is adorable...Though, I thought it was a giant dog, and the ear was a person's head (the person was standing behind the giant dog)....It took me a minute, to no fault of your own.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 25, 2015)

6/10 can't really see but looks okay...


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 25, 2015)

7/10 so cute. Lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 25, 2015)

10/10 c:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

If you'd seen the movie it's from, you'd recognize it...

5.8/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 25, 2015)

6/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## TaliZorah (Feb 25, 2015)

7/10 Sexy.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

xD

9.5/10


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 25, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 25, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 25, 2015)

5/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

10/10 das adorable. <3


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

7.6/10


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Sugarbay (Feb 26, 2015)

11/10 I'm crazy about Lilo and Stitch!


----------



## Ami (Feb 26, 2015)

6/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

10/10 I wish I knew French and Japanese...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

6/10


----------



## tumut (Feb 26, 2015)

7/10
Gifs are cool.


----------



## Ami (Feb 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 26, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Beardo (Feb 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (Feb 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

10/10, love him/her (seriously, what gender is it? XD)


----------



## Emmy (Feb 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Feb 26, 2015)

8/10. Digging the hairstyle in it.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 26, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Keitara (Feb 26, 2015)

9/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

6.5/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

10/10 cx


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

10/10 c;


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 27, 2015)

10/10!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

10/10 always makes me smile


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 27, 2015)

I can barley see it, but whatevez.

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

7.8/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

6/10


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 27, 2015)

6/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

7.8/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

9.1/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

6/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 27, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Keitara (Feb 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

9.2/10


----------



## Allycat (Feb 27, 2015)

I can't see it that well, I'm sorry.  Though it looks like it may be from a funny movie. 

4/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

It's from Silence of the Lambs, which is...not reeeaaally a funny movie...per se, but some might find it amusing...If you'd seen the movie, you'd recognize it, easily 

Uhm... 6.2/10


----------



## Ami (Feb 27, 2015)

6/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

9.3/10


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Feb 27, 2015)

5.5/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Toot (Feb 28, 2015)

7/10 lel


----------



## Ami (Feb 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Raviuchiha (Feb 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Gracelia (Feb 28, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ACupOfTea (Feb 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 28, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 28, 2015)

10/10, I have those cuties in my town <3


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Feb 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## boujee (Feb 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 28, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Keitara (Feb 28, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Mini Mario (Feb 28, 2015)

*7/10 too much *water* stitch*


----------



## n64king (Feb 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 28, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2015)

4/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 28, 2015)

10/10 c:


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 28, 2015)

10/10 Lord Tourettes! <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

4/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 28, 2015)

10/10, Stitch <333


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

10/10 heh


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 28, 2015)

10/10 Love animated pixels!


----------



## Mini Mario (Feb 28, 2015)

*9.99/10 I like Goodra, but I took off 0.01 because of the amount of water.*


----------



## spelling88 (Feb 28, 2015)

"It may also be objected that my opening remark about the appealing character of Pyrrhonism is wrong or surprising, given that it is not possible for anyone to think that the stance I have presented is attractive and worth adopting. For instance, not only does the Skeptic not promise that the suspensive attitude will certainly make possible the attainment of ataraxia, but he does not even regard this as an aim that is intrinsic to his philosophy. To this objection, I would first reply that the appeal of Skepticism seems to lie in the sort of radical changes that this philosophy may entail in a person’s life. For, if adopted, the cautious Pyrrhonean attitude will prevent one from making rash judgments about any topic that one has not examined or found final answers to, which in turn will prevent one from acting hastily. Another profound change consists in the fact that, even if at some point the Skeptic broke some of the most important moral rules of the society to which he belongs, he would perhaps experience some kind of discomfort, but he would not believe that he has done something objectively wrong. This would free him from the shame and remorse that those who believe that such an action is morally incorrect would experience in the same situation. In sum, the Pyrrhonean philosophy would produce, if adopted, profound changes in a person’s thoughts, feelings, and actions; changes that at first glance seem to be beneficial. But secondly, I think that whether or not Pyrrhonism is an appealing philosophy cannot in the end be determined a priori. For it depends on whether one values such attitudes as caution, open-mindedness, and intellectual modesty; or, if one does, on whether these attitudes are preferred to, for example, the sense of assurance that one may experience when espousing philosophic systems or religious beliefs. This is why my opening comment was just that Pyrrhonism may still be found attractive and worth adopting."


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 28, 2015)

Mini Mario said:


> *9.99/10 I like Goodra, but I took off 0.01 because of the amount of water.*



7.8/10 ~ IGN

- - - Post Merge - - -

10/10 I love static


----------



## amarylis.panda (Feb 28, 2015)

10/10 v cute


----------



## Keitara (Feb 28, 2015)

well, it's a default avatar 
5/10


----------



## zelorm (Feb 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 1, 2015)

5/10, I get scared easily, and that is scary. I'm even scared of Redd ;-;


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 1, 2015)

10/10! <333


----------



## Mini Mario (Mar 1, 2015)

*9/10
Simplistic yet good.*


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 1, 2015)

9/10 Mario + GIF = <333


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tae (Mar 1, 2015)

7/10 
:3


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 1, 2015)

10/10 minimalist and clean


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 1, 2015)

10/10 she's pretty c:


----------



## Keitara (Mar 1, 2015)

Stitch *~* 10/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 1, 2015)

9/10 is that a potato on the magazine?


----------



## Keitara (Mar 1, 2015)

Snazzapple said:


> 9/10 is that a potato on the magazine?



o-o
This is supposed to be hair
why does everybody not understand my drawings
first a cupcake 
now a potato
'-'



ya looking here
it's some annoying guy's hair 
not potato :c

anyways, 9/10 for cute pokemon ;v;


----------



## al-tirah (Mar 1, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 1, 2015)

10/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keitara said:


> o-o
> This is supposed to be hair
> why does everybody not understand my drawings
> first a cupcake
> ...



Ack! That is all me T^T. Well you can't blame me the magazine was cut off, I have no idea about the cupcake though.


----------



## bitterhemlock (Mar 1, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 1, 2015)

9/10. Cyrus is adorable.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 1, 2015)

Beardo said:


> 10/10



Too beautiful for this game. 
Infinity/10

Although, he does look much more mature there than he usually does.


----------



## bitterhemlock (Mar 1, 2015)

Heartcore said:


> Too beautiful for this game.
> Infinity/10
> 
> Although, he does look much more mature there than he usually does.



10/10, toooo cute.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 2, 2015)

10/10

Ha ha, Cyrus.
What a dork. :3


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 2, 2015)

9/10


----------



## bitterhemlock (Mar 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## al-tirah (Mar 2, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Ami (Mar 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 2, 2015)

9/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

2/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## al-tirah (Mar 2, 2015)

9/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## al-tirah (Mar 2, 2015)

8/10


----------



## kimicakewalk (Mar 2, 2015)

9 because cute kitty


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

10/10!  <3


----------



## deerui (Mar 3, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 3, 2015)

20/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 3, 2015)

i get so happy when people like her, i get o many 1-2/10's on my signature and avatar of queen ari


i don't know who that is but... 7/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 3, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 3, 2015)

4/10


----------



## TaliZorah (Mar 3, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 3, 2015)

8/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 3, 2015)

9/10


----------



## The Pink Alpaca (Mar 3, 2015)

10/10 ♥
Ariana is fabulous. ♥​


----------



## TaliZorah (Mar 3, 2015)

10/10. very cute.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 3, 2015)

9/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 3, 2015)

7/10~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## al-tirah (Mar 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 6, 2015)

8.4/10


----------



## Bowie (Mar 6, 2015)

10/10

Hey, did you make that yourself? It's beautiful!


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 6, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Ami (Mar 6, 2015)

6.5/10


----------



## al-tirah (Mar 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

6/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 6, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

8.8/10


----------



## KantoKraze (Mar 6, 2015)

27/10 B)


----------



## Bowie (Mar 6, 2015)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

8.6/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 6, 2015)

8.5/10, 8.5 is my favorite number c:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

8.9/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 6, 2015)

9/10 2hot


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Mar 6, 2015)

10/10 boi


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

9.8/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

10/10 !


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

10/10!


----------



## Beardo (Mar 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (Mar 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

9.8/10


----------



## Beardo (Mar 6, 2015)

9.9/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

15/10!


----------



## Beardo (Mar 6, 2015)

14/7


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

20/5


----------



## Beardo (Mar 6, 2015)

4/11111


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

1/158465219


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

6/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 7, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Bowie (Mar 7, 2015)

5/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 7, 2015)

8.8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 7, 2015)

10/10 what a cat!


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 7, 2015)

10/10 cute chubby cat


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 7, 2015)

ayy 9/10 bubby! B)


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 7, 2015)

999/10 Toad cat is the best!


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ohdayumnnn 10/10 fo sho


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 7, 2015)

987982387/10 

Cosplay pikachu and possibly a pizza?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Mar 7, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Byngo (Mar 7, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Mar 7, 2015)

6/10 because dogs are better XD


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 7, 2015)

9.4/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Mar 7, 2015)

9/10 because cute!


----------



## Bowie (Mar 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 7, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## ThatLancer (Mar 7, 2015)

9/10. Happy cat=happy me


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 7, 2015)

10/10, Jaggi's thoooooo


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 7, 2015)

10/10 Toad cat c:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 7, 2015)

10./10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (Mar 7, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

8/10


----------



## inkling (Mar 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

9/10


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Mar 7, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 7, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Moddie (Mar 8, 2015)

10/10 Stitch is adorable!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2015)

10/10 lel


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 8, 2015)

10/10 I loved that show.


----------



## Allycat (Mar 8, 2015)

HECK YE FOR STITCH

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 8, 2015)

10/10 x)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 8, 2015)

10000/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

156845311135/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 8, 2015)

123456789/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

6545121381651323581321381510351165/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

6.4/10


----------



## ethre (Mar 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 8, 2015)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Keitara (Mar 8, 2015)

7/10

such a manly face


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

The manliest of manly faces.

8.9/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

6/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 8, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2015)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

9.3/10


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Mar 9, 2015)

4/10


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 9, 2015)

oops you came in out of no where

8/10


----------



## Byngo (Mar 9, 2015)

10/10 because paper Mario


----------



## RainbowNotes (Mar 9, 2015)

6/10 havent seen domo in forever


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 9, 2015)

7/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 9, 2015)

4/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 9, 2015)

6.4/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 9, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Ami (Mar 9, 2015)

7/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 9, 2015)

8/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 9, 2015)

1/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 9, 2015)

:c

9/10


----------



## Ami (Mar 9, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Byngo (Mar 9, 2015)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 9, 2015)

100/10


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2015)

5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 9, 2015)

9.8/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 9, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 9, 2015)

9.5/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 9, 2015)

8.8/10


----------



## Keitara (Mar 9, 2015)

7/10
boom


----------



## Beardo (Mar 9, 2015)

6/10


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Mar 9, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## Bunchi (Mar 9, 2015)

7/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 9, 2015)

6/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 10, 2015)

8.3/10


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 10, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Beardo (Mar 10, 2015)

8/10


----------



## tumut (Mar 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## lazuli (Mar 10, 2015)

7/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 10, 2015)

6/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 10, 2015)

8.8/10


----------



## Pearls (Mar 10, 2015)

6/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 10, 2015)

7.9/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 10, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 10, 2015)

9.5/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 10, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 10, 2015)

8.8/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 10, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 10, 2015)

1/10 D;


----------



## Pearls (Mar 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Pearls (Mar 10, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Beardo (Mar 10, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Pearls (Mar 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 10, 2015)

10/10 c:


----------



## Finnian (Mar 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Pearls (Mar 10, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Byngo (Mar 10, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 10, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Beardo (Mar 10, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 10, 2015)

6/10


----------



## meenz (Mar 10, 2015)

10/10 yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Byngo (Mar 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 11, 2015)

domo/10


----------



## Ami (Mar 11, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 11, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 11, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Bowie (Mar 11, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Beardo (Mar 11, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 12, 2015)

*9/10, not a big fan of Stitch *


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 12, 2015)

8/10, I don't know who it is but I feel like they look cool. ^^


----------



## Hajra (Mar 12, 2015)

9/10.......bc its dam cute


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 12, 2015)

5/10 not my waifu 8(


----------



## Pearls (Mar 12, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 12, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## Thunder (Mar 12, 2015)

9/10

(i never cared for takuan tho)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Murray (Mar 12, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 12, 2015)

7/10


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tae (Mar 12, 2015)

10/10 ofc.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 12, 2015)

10/10 c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 14, 2015)

10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 15, 2015)

10/10
pow


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## lars708 (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> 10/10



Such an mature avatar! It scares me! 10/10


----------



## Pearls (Mar 15, 2015)

8/10


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 15, 2015)

8/10 uvu


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

10/10. I used to love Lilo and Stitch.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

10/10 C:


----------



## lars708 (Mar 15, 2015)

10/10!!!


----------



## Beardo (Mar 15, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Hipster (Mar 15, 2015)

9/10 :]


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 15, 2015)

10/10 *u*


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Mar 15, 2015)

34 cookies/75 gummie worms


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## inkling (Mar 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 16, 2015)

7/10


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

6 out of ten, personal opinion. Sorry xD


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 16, 2015)

10435456893275001/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 16, 2015)

8.5/10 not a big fan of Peach.

10/10 ninjad


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

7/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 16, 2015)

9.7/10! adventure time <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd ; c ;;

0/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## inkling (Mar 16, 2015)

9/10 bc coolness

ninja'd i already did you! super cuteness


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

9.5 i give ya! Lol it just looks nice and neat


----------



## inkling (Mar 16, 2015)

thank you! 10/10 bc I think yours is neat and honestly peach is awesome


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

It is her newest artwork from Mario Party 10! Hahah


----------



## inkling (Mar 16, 2015)

ooo okay then 100/10


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

XD i consider changing my avatar to another Mario character, any suggestions?


----------



## deerui (Mar 16, 2015)

1/10, peach is cute, but i dont like the artwork


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Shika (Mar 17, 2015)

10/10!!


----------



## deerui (Mar 17, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

bump


----------



## Mayor Snowball (Mar 18, 2015)

8/10


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2015)

Omg xD you look fab! 10/10


----------



## LeilaChan (Mar 18, 2015)

7/10


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 18, 2015)

6/10


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2015)

7/10


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## lazuli (Mar 18, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 18, 2015)

5.8/10


----------



## Artinus (Mar 18, 2015)

7/10

(Originality not so much but it's Kenny so it's cool!)


----------



## Kishti (Mar 18, 2015)

100/10 catgirls.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 19, 2015)

8/10 nice red hair.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 19, 2015)

10/10 <3


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## lazuli (Mar 19, 2015)

4/10
who dat
who dat


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 19, 2015)

5.9/10


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 19, 2015)

3/10

Dont like South Park but it's a gif thats cool.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 19, 2015)

8/10

PM: TTYD is the best game ever.

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> 4/10
> who dat
> who dat



Igg-

nope, wrong answer.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 19, 2015)

10.5/10.5


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 19, 2015)

9/10
kawaii


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 19, 2015)

10/10!


----------



## lars708 (Mar 19, 2015)

9.5/10


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 19, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> 9/10
> kawaii



Thanks! 
It's a chibi me~


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## lars708 (Mar 19, 2015)

10/10!


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 19, 2015)

5/10


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## n64king (Mar 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 19, 2015)

7/10 your mystical ninja one was betterrrrrr


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 19, 2015)

6/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

sniped, 7/10


----------



## lars708 (Mar 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Beardo (Mar 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 19, 2015)

10/10.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 19, 2015)

8/10 gnarly


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 19, 2015)

4.5/10~


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## lars708 (Mar 20, 2015)

9/10!


----------



## Beardo (Mar 20, 2015)

6/10


----------



## BellBella (Mar 20, 2015)

9/10 . I laughed way too hard :')


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 20, 2015)

6.7/10~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 20, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 20, 2015)

7/10 kool


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 20, 2015)

5/10


----------



## CoobaCupcake (Mar 20, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Nathalie0528 (Mar 20, 2015)

15/10 because, well, the avatar told me so!


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Mar 20, 2015)

PUPPY! 1000/10


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 20, 2015)

OMG 100/10 pikachu wants the pizza soo bad XD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 20, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Mini Mario (Mar 20, 2015)

Shrektastic! 10/10000000


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Mar 20, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 20, 2015)

2/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 20, 2015)

8/10


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 21, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 21, 2015)

10/10!!! Ahh it's cutie Beau n___n ♡♡


----------



## deerui (Mar 21, 2015)

10/10 kyukon<3


----------



## lars708 (Mar 21, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Pearls (Mar 21, 2015)

8/10


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 23, 2015)

3/10


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 23, 2015)

10/10 

I saw the rest of the set on tumblr yesterday.


----------



## deerui (Mar 23, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> 10/10
> 
> I saw the rest of the set on tumblr yesterday.



for real? I've been looking for it everywhere i could only find steven! please link it to me ; v ;;

4/10


----------



## Assassinated (Mar 23, 2015)

9.9/10 sorry Xp


----------



## deerui (Mar 23, 2015)

0/10


----------



## lars708 (Mar 23, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Bowie (Mar 23, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

10, Bowie always


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

100/10 oops


----------



## Mayor Snowball (Mar 23, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 23, 2015)

8/10


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## DinoDymo (Mar 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Ami (Mar 23, 2015)

8/10


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

10/10♥


----------



## EpicLazer (Mar 23, 2015)

6 Golden Bananas+ out of Shigeru Miyamoto


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 24, 2015)

10/10 bc cute


----------



## matcha (Mar 24, 2015)

7/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 24, 2015)

10/10 so cute


----------



## deerui (Mar 24, 2015)

5/10


----------



## lars708 (Mar 24, 2015)

3/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 24, 2015)

1/10


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 24, 2015)

EpicLazer said:


> 6 Golden Bananas+ out of Shigeru Miyamoto



Sakurai is the bae man


----------



## himeki (Mar 24, 2015)

Cute artwork

9.42/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 24, 2015)

7/10


----------



## DinoDymo (Mar 24, 2015)

10/10!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## matcha (Mar 24, 2015)

6/10.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tomothy (Mar 24, 2015)

10/10 gifs make me happy.


----------



## azukitan (Mar 24, 2015)

9/10


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

10/01


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 25, 2015)

100/1


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

i came here because I expected to see a cad berry bunny... I was not disappointed 9/10


----------



## secretlyenvious (Mar 25, 2015)

9/10
edit: whoops, thought this was the sig one


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 25, 2015)

8/10 CUTEEE


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 25, 2015)

6/10 cause I'm allergic to cats ;w;


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 25, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> 6/10 cause I'm allergic to cats ;w;



She is a fox 

9/10 I love it


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 25, 2015)

10/10 c:


----------



## deerui (Mar 25, 2015)

6/10


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 25, 2015)

6/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 25, 2015)

10/10
"pew"


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

10/10 
"pow"


----------



## Beardo (Mar 25, 2015)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

10/10
Stunning.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 25, 2015)

100/10   

Momo is great


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 25, 2015)

101/10 because owls are cool


----------



## Beardo (Mar 25, 2015)

7/10

Ninja'd


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

9/10
Attractive


----------



## Theoryness (Mar 25, 2015)

6.3/10


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 25, 2015)

10/10

That girl scared the ever living crap out of me when she went insane.


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 25, 2015)

9/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

6/10 Tortimer looks like he's about to die...


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

7/10, Toadsworth is cool I guess


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## trashbugs (Mar 25, 2015)

9/10 evan peters is a cutie


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 25, 2015)

9/10

_just realizing its from AHS oops_


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 25, 2015)

4/10 I don't really like steven universe cause I've never watched it. ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Mayor Snowball (Mar 25, 2015)

10/10 for American Horror Story ^^


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 25, 2015)

8/10 Fabulous~


----------



## deerui (Mar 25, 2015)

2/10​


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 26, 2015)

4/10. It's just weird.


----------



## Artinus (Mar 26, 2015)

5/10. It's a bit common (Pokemon) but it's cute.


----------



## deerui (Mar 26, 2015)

5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Enui (Mar 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## lazuli (Mar 26, 2015)

omg 8/10


----------



## Beardo (Mar 26, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 26, 2015)

4/10


----------



## tobi! (Mar 26, 2015)

2/10


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 26, 2015)

5846431548651/10


----------



## Beardo (Mar 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## sadluna (Mar 26, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 26, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Beardo (Mar 26, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 26, 2015)

1\10 i dont like to judge but it is kinda....


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Pair-of-Siblings (Mar 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Moddie (Mar 26, 2015)

9/10


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 26, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Beardo (Mar 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Beardo (Mar 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 26, 2015)

0/10


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 26, 2015)

7/10 because I love that little mouse~ <3


----------



## Hakoe (Mar 26, 2015)

6-10


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 26, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Hakoe (Mar 26, 2015)

5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Hakoe (Mar 26, 2015)

10-10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

10/10/


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 26, 2015)

0/10
I don't like violence


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 26, 2015)

10/10~ CUTE


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

10/10
For Evan Peters! <3


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

4/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

10/0


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

waht


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

5/10 because I think its Zaboomafoo or the thing from Avatar (i watched like two episodes)


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 26, 2015)

6/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

10/0.1


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

8.5/10
It's momo. Avatar isn't exactly easy to get into i'll give you that.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

just rated... now I know what it is

4/10

dropped because you ninja'd me


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

ninja'd…4/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

double ninja'd...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

100/00.1


----------



## Zappo09 (Mar 26, 2015)

10/10 everyone likes Zoboomafoo


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

8/10 2nd best koopa kid


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

THE BEST! ^^^ 100/100


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Zappo09 (Mar 26, 2015)

1000/1000 I don't know why I had to do that. But its Zoboomafoo.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

10/0


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 27, 2015)

ZOOBOOMAFOO WAS THE BAEST SHOW WHEN I WAS LITTLE


15154210541541563165316853165841653165165/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Whoa...That's the highest rating I have ever gotten from you, ever.

561981656161351861619944797654315811351351684949846531589/10

 Just to return the favor. Plus I like it.


----------



## deerui (Mar 27, 2015)

Probably the highest rating I've given anyone tbh


15154210541541563165316853165841653165165/10, again


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Cute, I give is a 8.5/10


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 27, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 27, 2015)

6/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

11/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

12/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 27, 2015)

6/10  kinda creepin me out, those lifeless monkey eyes


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

7...?/10

I dunno, looks strange XD


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 27, 2015)

7.8/10 too much nostalgia


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10 eep Pikachu~ <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10,  always <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

Love it c: 10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 27, 2015)

7/10 XD


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## tumut (Mar 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

9/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 27, 2015)

-3/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10
because vector is my fave sonic character c:

damn I was sniped
also a 10/10 because that pikachu is hella cute


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 27, 2015)

-3/10


----------



## tumut (Mar 27, 2015)

8.3/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 27, 2015)

3/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## lars708 (Mar 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 27, 2015)

Wow that's a high score thanks


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10 aw!


----------



## deerui (Mar 27, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Omaru (Mar 27, 2015)

23/100


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

9.2/10


----------



## tumut (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Pearls (Mar 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Beardo (Mar 27, 2015)

6/10


----------



## tumut (Mar 27, 2015)

5/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 27, 2015)

5/10


----------



## matcha (Mar 27, 2015)

2/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 27, 2015)

5/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

How can you NOT give that a 10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ThatLancer (Mar 27, 2015)

Den oudda den!


----------



## Toot (Mar 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 28, 2015)

10/10 Stitch is awesome and that's a very nice pixel of him. <3


----------



## Camburn (Mar 28, 2015)

10/10 she so fine


----------



## lars708 (Mar 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 28, 2015)

6/10


----------



## lars708 (Mar 28, 2015)

WUT how could you not give my cutie at least a 8?! (xD Lol)

You deserve a 5 in my opinion! WHAHAHAHAH (don't take this seriously!)


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Beardo (Mar 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 28, 2015)

10/10~


----------



## lars708 (Mar 28, 2015)

No idea who she is but i give the girl 8/10!


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

10/10 to sailor moon!


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 28, 2015)

10/10
It's so dang cutee~


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 28, 2015)

8.5/10 SO BRIGHT MY EYES!


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

0/10


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

4/10 too much pika not enough chu


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## lars708 (Mar 28, 2015)

9.99 (You must be very special/awesome to get a 10 from me as of now! WHAHAH)


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 28, 2015)

3/10 ; w ;


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 28, 2015)

10/10

Rei's kewl.


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 28, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Casster (Mar 28, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 28, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 28, 2015)

10/10 bc crona yas


----------



## Meliodas (Mar 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 28, 2015)

10/10
Kawaii~




			
				Kawaii Mater said:
			
		

> stay kawaii, like me.


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

0/10
not even half as kawaii as senpai Cory-chan


Spoiler


----------



## Beardo (Mar 28, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> 0/10
> not even half as kawaii as senpai Cory-chan
> 
> 
> ...



_Go Cory
Go Cory_

17/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 28, 2015)

8/10

I remember that freaking show.


----------



## Artinus (Mar 28, 2015)

7/10 Them shades


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 28, 2015)

Kamina shades are the best.

9/10


----------



## Beardo (Mar 28, 2015)

9/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 28, 2015)

10/0


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 28, 2015)

10/10 ur avatar will always be my favorite avatar


----------



## tae (Mar 28, 2015)

10/10 bc anime love.


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

2/10


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 28, 2015)

9/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tae (Mar 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Kuroh (Mar 28, 2015)

9/10


----------



## tae (Mar 28, 2015)

10/10 aoba


----------



## azukitan (Mar 28, 2015)

9/10
Would've given you a 10/10 if it had been Noiz, huhu~


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## azukitan (Mar 28, 2015)

Oops, ninja'd
7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 28, 2015)

11/10


----------



## tae (Mar 28, 2015)

10/10 omg ninja'd


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 28, 2015)

12/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 28, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10 My childhood <3
 I loved that show


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 29, 2015)

6/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## kassie (Mar 29, 2015)

7/10. I remember watching Zoboomafoo in elementary school.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## lars708 (Mar 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Zappo09 (Mar 29, 2015)

still 10/10


----------



## matt (Mar 29, 2015)

7 out of 10


----------



## Beardo (Mar 29, 2015)

3/10


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10 because it's black and white.


----------



## matt (Mar 29, 2015)

How is mine 3 out of 10? Lmbo


----------



## Beardo (Mar 29, 2015)

Because it's 3/10


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 29, 2015)

11/10 because 2 fab 4 me.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 29, 2015)

15/10


----------



## CoobaCupcake (Mar 29, 2015)

0/10 because it's Beardo's avatar. Eww


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

100/10

Clearly the best avatar ever.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10 its zoombafoo ,,,,


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Hakoe (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10 because Jingle C:


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

ten ten


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Meliodas (Mar 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

2/10 scary

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd 6.5/10


----------



## Hakoe (Mar 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Meliodas (Mar 29, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Meliodas (Mar 29, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Hakoe (Mar 29, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 29, 2015)

0/10


----------



## Beardo (Mar 29, 2015)

6/10

Blackstar is better


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Mini Mario (Mar 29, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Meliodas (Mar 29, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Melchoir (Mar 29, 2015)

5/10
I have no idea who it is.


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 29, 2015)

6/10


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Meliodas (Mar 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## CrossAnimal (Mar 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

9/10

dog stop


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 30, 2015)

pretty! 10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 30, 2015)

10/10 so I can give a gator its WANGS


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Omg, Bunny? You watch Bunny, too?

10/10


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 30, 2015)

10/10 because childhood feels
and yes, of course she is amaze. I bought her a dolly to send her... it's mega creepy. But I love Bunny<3


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 30, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 30, 2015)

6/10 whats it from


----------



## tumut (Mar 30, 2015)

3/10


----------



## UtopiaJ (Mar 30, 2015)

9/10

Because serious Momo is win


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 30, 2015)

9/10



Cadbberry said:


> 6/10 whats it from


Digimon 
in the case of my avatar/signature image "Digimon Xros Wars"


----------



## tumut (Mar 30, 2015)

7.7/10


----------



## deerui (Mar 30, 2015)

10/10 avatar B)


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## HeyPatience (Mar 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## chronic (Mar 30, 2015)

3/10


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 30, 2015)

8/10
remind me to watch charlie brown again sometime soon.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## creamyy (Mar 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 31, 2015)

0/10 Thanks for posting before me. You ruined my joke about the computer room.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

Grrrrr...I love Vector and I want that line to freaking go away!

Anyways...6/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Artinus (Mar 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## kelpy (Mar 31, 2015)

4/10
Hmm..


----------



## tumut (Mar 31, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 31, 2015)

8\10


----------



## kelpy (Mar 31, 2015)

7/10


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 31, 2015)

5/10


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (Mar 31, 2015)

6.8/10


----------



## kelpy (Mar 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 31, 2015)

your avatar is making me extremely uncomfortable




10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

Then I have succeeded! 

10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (Apr 1, 2015)

0/10


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 1, 2015)

I just realize that Momo in that avatar is wearing a bowtie...
wonderful
10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 1, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (Apr 1, 2015)

8.6/10
Cats are rad.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 1, 2015)

10/10 because cute <3


----------



## tumut (Apr 1, 2015)

3/10, not a fan


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 1, 2015)

10/10 for momo <3
(you should be, but you should also be a fan of Ethre~ she's the best user on here like omg, she's my wife like for real. totally legitimate. )


----------



## tumut (Apr 1, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> 10/10 for momo <3
> (you should be, but you should also be a fan of Ethre~ she's the best user on here like omg, she's my wife like for real. totally legitimate. )


3/10 still, no idea who ethre is. I thought you were with that one Prabha person or something.?


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 1, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> 3/10 still, no idea who ethre is. I thought you were with that one Prabha person or something.?



10/10 still~ 
Oh no, I mean Prabha is fantastic but my chibi wife is my new item. _(*cough*it'sAprilFools, Prabha is still mine- *cough*)_


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 1, 2015)

9.25/10


----------



## Beardo (Apr 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Zander (Apr 1, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Beardo (Apr 1, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ethre (Apr 1, 2015)

9/10 pERF, not as good as small wife's though- </3


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 1, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 1, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Mayor Snowball (Apr 1, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## deerui (Apr 1, 2015)

eee, I don't know what/who that is
but I don't really like the art style soo ; v ;

4/10​​


----------



## tumut (Apr 1, 2015)

7/10 his is some sonic character i think


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 2, 2015)

9/10


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 2, 2015)

10/10 youre really pretty! c:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

deerui said:


> eee, I don't know what/who that is
> but I don't really like the art style soo ; v ;
> 
> 4/10​​


Vector the Crocodile

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

10/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

10/10 c:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

10/10 ^-^


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 2, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> 10/10 youre really pretty! c:



Aw, ty!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

1000/10 pretty!


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 2, 2015)

5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## XxNicolexX (Apr 2, 2015)

10/10 I love stitch


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Apr 2, 2015)

6/10
Creepy.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## tumut (Apr 2, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (Apr 2, 2015)

9/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Bowie (Apr 3, 2015)

6/10

Where is that from? I like it!


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 3, 2015)

8/10 :3


----------



## Bowie (Apr 3, 2015)

8/10

Beautiful!


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 3, 2015)

6/10


----------



## XxNicolexX (Apr 3, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 3, 2015)

Bowie said:


> 6/10
> 
> Where is that from? I like it!



It's from a movie called 'Dolls'. It so horrible that it's great.

----------------

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 3, 2015)

I love scary movies- 10/10


----------



## Bowie (Apr 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> It's from a movie called 'Dolls'. It so horrible that it's great.



Oh, all right!

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 3, 2015)

12/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 4, 2015)

10/10 I don't know what it is but it reminds me of an old video game of a lizard? Can't remember the name of it. But yass.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 4, 2015)

-_- It's Vector the Crocodile from Sonic...

Either way, 9/10


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 4, 2015)

I was not a Sonic person haha, it reminds me of Gex, an old video game where he got sucked into his T.V. lol

still 10/10 for nostalgia


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 4, 2015)

9/10


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Prabha (Apr 4, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Pheenic (Apr 4, 2015)

9/10~


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 4, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Bowie (Apr 4, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 4, 2015)

5/10


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 4, 2015)

9/10
so cute


----------



## CrossAnimal (Apr 4, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 4, 2015)

10/10 ;o


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pillow bunny (Apr 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 4, 2015)

6/10 bit blurry...


----------



## yoyo98 (Apr 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 5, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 5, 2015)

10/10 because I love Sonic.


----------



## tae (Apr 5, 2015)

11/10 bc magi is perfect.


----------



## secretlyenvious (Apr 5, 2015)

9/10 c:


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 5, 2015)

10/10 <3 lily


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 5, 2015)

10/10 because so much sass


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 7, 2015)

5/10


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 7, 2015)

10/10

Accurate.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 7, 2015)

9/10. Don't know that character in the avatar but others know.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 7, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> 9/10. Don't know that character in the avatar but others know.



_PSST, it's Meow from Space Dandy, an awesome anime_

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> 10/10



7/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 7, 2015)

10/10
I don't know who he is but he's cute
(anyway he's a anime character)


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 7, 2015)

10/10 for that face, oh my god.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 7, 2015)

10/10 bc you gave me 10/10! 
(why do we even have freaky smiley lemons on here?
DOES TBT EVEN AC?!)


----------



## Rasha (Apr 7, 2015)

10/10 I think it's cute


----------



## tumut (Apr 7, 2015)

0/10


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 7, 2015)

8/10


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 7, 2015)

5/10

reason being because (if that's you) i think it's silly when people use pics of themselves as their avatar on a forum


----------



## ethre (Apr 7, 2015)

8.5/10! owob


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 7, 2015)

aww really cute icon! 10/10 for sure


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Aradai (Apr 7, 2015)

0/10 boi that is freaky


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Bowie (Apr 7, 2015)

6/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 7, 2015)

12/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 8, 2015)

Ummm...7/10.

That's a little too creepy, even for you.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey! Nothing is too creepy for me. 

10/10, by the way.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 8, 2015)

-100/10

OH GOD, THAT IS THE SCARIEST ICON YOU HAVE HAD YET ;w;


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 8, 2015)

8/10 cute


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 8, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 8, 2015)

8.3/10


----------



## matt (Apr 8, 2015)

7.92 out of 10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 8, 2015)

10/10 c:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Pearls (Apr 8, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Ami (Apr 8, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 8, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Bowie (Apr 8, 2015)

6/10


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 8, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jiska (Apr 8, 2015)

6/10


----------



## lars708 (Apr 8, 2015)

8/10!


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 8, 2015)

10/10 *~*


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Montavely (Apr 8, 2015)

10/10
beautiful


----------



## Nickole (Apr 8, 2015)

I don't know what that is, but it looks cool!!

8/10!!!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 8, 2015)

0/10


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 8, 2015)

10/10

so cute~!


----------



## lars708 (Apr 8, 2015)

Celeste is the best! 10/10

Lol I GOT NINJA'D 8/10 loz ww right?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 8, 2015)

12/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 8, 2015)

100/10


----------



## Android (Apr 8, 2015)

It's stitch. can't hate stitch
A-


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Android (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh, wow.  i'm blushin

Yours is great. I love that it doesn't loop perfectly.
A


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 8, 2015)

10/0


----------



## CrossAnimal (Apr 8, 2015)

11/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 8, 2015)

Freaking Creepy/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 8, 2015)

10/10.


----------



## Katattacc (Apr 8, 2015)

ahh yes I love the creepy and disturbed. 10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 9, 2015)

>.< 10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

10/////////////////10


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 9, 2015)

2/10

i'm sorry! it scares me! :'c


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

xD
It's just a face with two tongues and three mouths.


10/10


----------



## kelpy (Apr 9, 2015)

10/10

:3


----------



## Pearls (Apr 9, 2015)

8/10


----------



## lars708 (Apr 9, 2015)

10/10!


----------



## XxNicolexX (Apr 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

6/10


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 9, 2015)

0/10
I have no idea who that is but they are creeping me out for some reason...


----------



## kelpy (Apr 9, 2015)

6/10

not sure whats going on there


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

(it's Radar from M*A*S*H tv series/film)

7/10 it's cute


----------



## kelpy (Apr 9, 2015)

hmm
4/10


----------



## lars708 (Apr 9, 2015)

5.5/10! 

BTW MY 1.050th POST!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

6/10


----------



## tumut (Apr 9, 2015)

7.2/10


----------



## kelpy (Apr 9, 2015)

6.4/10


----------



## tumut (Apr 9, 2015)

7/10


----------



## jasa11 (Apr 9, 2015)

sexy 9/10


----------



## XxNicolexX (Apr 9, 2015)

7/10


----------



## kelpy (Apr 9, 2015)

4/10


----------



## XxNicolexX (Apr 9, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Nickole (Apr 9, 2015)

8/10!!


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 9, 2015)

0/10 boring


----------



## XxNicolexX (Apr 9, 2015)

5/10 one above you are not boring i found that rude its rate one above no need for rude comments to others.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 9, 2015)

~6/10!


----------



## Blaise2003 (Apr 9, 2015)

8/10!


----------



## XxNicolexX (Apr 9, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 9, 2015)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Hakoe (Apr 9, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 9, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Hakoe (Apr 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 9, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 9, 2015)

10/10 c;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

10/10 ^-^


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 9, 2015)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

100/1


----------



## Bunchi (Apr 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## zelorm (Apr 9, 2015)

20 not swaggy Welsh people out of 10 swaggy Welsh people
10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 9, 2015)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

10/10.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 9, 2015)

always on point 10/10


----------



## Bunchi (Apr 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Javocado (Apr 9, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 9, 2015)

9/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

15/10


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 10, 2015)

10/10 sassy


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

15/10


----------



## Toot (Apr 10, 2015)

Eww clowns are creepeh...

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## XxNicolexX (Apr 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## lars708 (Apr 10, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Pearls (Apr 10, 2015)

9/10


----------



## matt (Apr 10, 2015)

9 out of 10
Mines only funny if you've seen the film


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 10, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Pearls (Apr 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

9.99/10


----------



## lars708 (Apr 11, 2015)

Mehh i do not really like Vector 6/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 11, 2015)

5/10, My brother is more of a fan of Terrier's than me.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

10/10 
OKEY


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 11, 2015)

10/10 bruh
My brother's been watching Space Dandy again, can't help but over hear the episodes, It's hilarious!


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 11, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Skep (Apr 11, 2015)

2/10 srry


----------



## lars708 (Apr 11, 2015)

9/10 :3


----------



## Bunchi (Apr 11, 2015)

10/10~


----------



## kelpy (Apr 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

8/10


----------



## kelpy (Apr 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 12, 2015)

8/10


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (Apr 12, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Skep (Apr 12, 2015)

3/10


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 12, 2015)

8/10


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10
its not chwistmas anymore :c


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 12, 2015)

9/10 <3


----------



## biibii (Apr 12, 2015)

4/10 selfies aren't rlly my thing for forums.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 12, 2015)

7/10


----------



## biibii (Apr 12, 2015)

2/10 bc omg mangle scares the frick out of me but if she didn't, 9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 12, 2015)

3/10 I love SU!!!!!!!!! but it is just really small and squished


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## biibii (Apr 12, 2015)

The best avatar since mine

3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

6/10
ITS MANGLE


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 12, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> 4/10 selfies aren't rlly my thing for forums.



Lol it's fine.

- - - Post Merge - - -



spCrossing said:


> 6/10
> ITS MANGLE



9/10 <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 12, 2015)

9/10 out of the ordinary I like it


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10 entertaining


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10!
Stitch will always be adorable.


----------



## zelorm (Apr 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 13, 2015)

10/10 beautiful


----------



## himeki (Apr 13, 2015)

selfie
6/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 13, 2015)

9/10


----------



## himeki (Apr 13, 2015)

7/10
not bad


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Peebers (Apr 13, 2015)

10/10 will give me nightmares


----------



## himeki (Apr 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## matt (Apr 13, 2015)

8 out of 10


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 13, 2015)

im so confused but 10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pkachu (Apr 15, 2015)

although, I have not seen Lilo and stitch in quite a long time,
from what I remember, it was a pretty good movie, and I love GIFs! 
So, great avatar, I'll rate it a 10/10​


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 15, 2015)

8/10 for cuteness


----------



## pkachu (Apr 15, 2015)

6/10
The art is adorable, although I can't seem to make out what it is, 
with my bad eyesight, sorry!​


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

10/10 C:


----------



## Ami (Apr 15, 2015)

9/10


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 15, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

8/10


----------



## lars708 (Apr 15, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Heyden (Apr 15, 2015)

10/10
I love dogs :3


----------



## doveling (Apr 15, 2015)

9/10 greninja go!!~


----------



## pkachu (Apr 15, 2015)

9/10​


----------



## doveling (Apr 15, 2015)

9/10 
yes emolga


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 15, 2015)

*0/10
I'm very confused*


----------



## doveling (Apr 15, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> *0/10
> I'm very confused*



whaattt- how can you not like him
but anyway 7/10


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 15, 2015)

*Omg 7/10, got something against gay people? Huh, huh!? Jk xD
Then I give u 5/10 <3*


----------



## doveling (Apr 15, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> *Omg 7/10, got something against gay people? Huh, huh!? Jk xD
> Then I give u 5/10 <3*



have something against straight people huh?? ahaha jokes
but yeah for real 7.5/10 im generous


----------



## XxNicolexX (Apr 15, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Skep (Apr 15, 2015)

2/10


----------



## pkachu (Apr 15, 2015)

5/10​


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 15, 2015)

10/10
V cute!


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 15, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Hakoe (Apr 15, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Peebers (Apr 15, 2015)

4/10?? 

idk.


----------



## pkachu (Apr 15, 2015)

1000/10 -  Best art i've seen in my life​


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 15, 2015)

12/10.
Very cute <33


----------



## Peebers (Apr 15, 2015)

3-ish/10 ; u;


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 15, 2015)

0/10, I'm scared...


----------



## Hakoe (Apr 15, 2015)

4/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 15, 2015)

0/10
He's not cute when he's sad. </3


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 15, 2015)

6/10 too small and gray


----------



## Pheenic (Apr 15, 2015)

6/10, i have no idea what it is.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 15, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> 0/10
> He's not cute when he's sad. </3



I'm sad you didn't rate me :c

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pheenic said:


> 6/10, i have no idea what it is.



7/10


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 15, 2015)

9/10 cus I like it. no further explanation needed :3


----------



## pkachu (Apr 15, 2015)

8.7/10​


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 15, 2015)

10/10

cute~!


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 15, 2015)

Medli is amazing.

10/10


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 15, 2015)

meow is my actual child 

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 15, 2015)

Meow is everybody's spirit animal.

10/10


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 15, 2015)

10/10, cute!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Heyden (Apr 16, 2015)

disco z(10)oo/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2015)

yes but tf xD
10/10


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ScottSixx (Apr 17, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 17, 2015)

5/10


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Apr 17, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## XxNicolexX (Apr 17, 2015)

5/10


----------



## lazuli (Apr 17, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Pearls (Apr 17, 2015)

6/10


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

10/10 for Maya Fey


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

7/10


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 17, 2015)

I would have to say 8, 8ecause 8 is rather gr8, and Shaymin is just adora8le.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Ami (Apr 17, 2015)

9/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 17, 2015)

11/10


----------



## Finnian (Apr 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

11/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 18, 2015)

10 F-IN 10


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

Such teeth, 10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

10/10 (even though it makes me sad)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 18, 2015)

10/10 so gorgeous C:


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

10/10 because my poor baby.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

10/10 because adorable hedgebb


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## piichinu (Apr 18, 2015)

6.8/10


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

8/10


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Apr 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Redficasu (Apr 19, 2015)

8/8


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2015)

8/10 cause the deers are awesome


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Apr 19, 2015)

7/10.  8 if you do a quick attack.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2015)

*quick attack*

10/10 it looks like touhou but unsure lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 19, 2015)

10/10 c:


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 19, 2015)

I just love Stitch.  10/10


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 19, 2015)

5/10 sorry umu


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ScottSixx (Apr 20, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2015)

10/10 because Stitch


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 20, 2015)

10 outta 10 !


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 20, 2015)

10/10 its a cute tiara


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 21, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Apr 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

Wow...you guys can be really mean.

7/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 21, 2015)

9/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 23, 2015)

3/10 nothing special


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh s*** I din't even know this existed xD

10/10 just because Pikachu is in it.


----------



## Fa11enInsanity (Apr 23, 2015)

10/10 :3


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 23, 2015)

10/10 c:


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 23, 2015)

10/10 !


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## milkyi (Apr 24, 2015)

5/10 because gave nightmares


----------



## tumut (Apr 24, 2015)

0/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 24, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 24, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 24, 2015)

0/10 no respect for artistic integrity and originality


----------



## tumut (Apr 24, 2015)

0/10 star furries


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Apr 24, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Beardo (Apr 24, 2015)

2/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 24, 2015)

^ 8/10




Yuelia said:


> 5/10 because gave nightmares


B) good


----------



## tumut (Apr 24, 2015)

7.3456653/10


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 24, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## Seasick (Apr 24, 2015)

7/10
not my fav villager but still cute


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 25, 2015)

9/10


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 25, 2015)

aww 10/10 ; o ;


----------



## kelpy (Apr 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (Apr 25, 2015)

5.5/10


----------



## piichinu (Apr 25, 2015)

4/10
sorry the look of the cat creeps me out ;~: it's good quality though


----------



## tumut (Apr 25, 2015)

6.1/10
Me-mow is adorable you peasant


----------



## Seasick (Apr 25, 2015)

11/10
too cute


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 25, 2015)

8/10
anime cat dude.


----------



## tumut (Apr 25, 2015)

9/10.


----------



## Xenuet (Apr 25, 2015)

10/10 cause cat


----------



## CrossAnimal (Apr 25, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Apr 25, 2015)

1000/10 Fabulous


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Apr 25, 2015)

8/10?


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Apr 25, 2015)

Yay thanks, I drew it myself !^~^ I don't know what yours is but its cute and cute always scores a 10!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 25, 2015)

10/10 Awesome! (love cats too)


----------



## Beardo (Apr 25, 2015)

10/10 (too sad)


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 25, 2015)

I think it's Sasha Belle? 8/10


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 25, 2015)

0/10
Not my style ; v ;;


----------



## tumut (Apr 25, 2015)

6/10


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 25, 2015)

Lapis is fab how could u

0/10 tbh


----------



## tumut (Apr 25, 2015)

The gif is kinda blurry
Me-mow is adorbs you plebeian
6/10


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 25, 2015)

0/10, rude

HE'S SCARY OMG *cries*


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Apr 25, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 25, 2015)

7/10, Hotstuff


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 25, 2015)

10/10 I love Mother!


----------



## tumut (Apr 25, 2015)

5/10


----------



## kayleee (Apr 26, 2015)

7/10 looks angry


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 26, 2015)

10/10 aw


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Apr 26, 2015)

9/10!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 26, 2015)

7/10 he's so sad :c


----------



## doveling (Apr 26, 2015)

waiting for a certain someone to post so i can zero his butt!!!!

8/10
its creepy but its great : o


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Apr 26, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Apr 26, 2015)

6/10


----------



## kassie (Apr 26, 2015)

7/10. Blurry but cute.


----------



## himeki (Apr 26, 2015)

eh boring
3/10


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 26, 2015)

9/10 I like the colors but don't know what it is >.<


----------



## hydrophonic (Apr 26, 2015)

7/10. Gimme gimme gimme ur plusssh.


----------



## tumut (Apr 26, 2015)

7/10.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 26, 2015)

10/10 because me mow was great. They need to do another contest. Also what plush?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (Apr 26, 2015)

6.2/10 not sky forme


----------



## ganondork (Apr 26, 2015)

9/10 because me-mow


----------



## piichinu (Apr 26, 2015)

9/10


----------



## hydrophonic (Apr 26, 2015)

8/10 bc dat eyes.


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## hydrophonic (Apr 26, 2015)

10/Stitch.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 26, 2015)

aw 10/10


----------



## Seasick (Apr 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 26, 2015)

6/10
le generic anime cat thing


----------



## K9Ike (Apr 26, 2015)

10/10 sweg


----------



## tumut (Apr 26, 2015)

8.6/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 26, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 26, 2015)

8/10
:3 so cute


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 27, 2015)

9/10

Thats a cool neon blue.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 27, 2015)

9/10 it's so cute ;w;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 27, 2015)

10/10
pretty


----------



## K9Ike (Apr 27, 2015)

10/10 nop thats pikachu


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 27, 2015)

10/10
villager is cool


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 27, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> 10/10
> villager is cool



10/10


----------



## K9Ike (Apr 27, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> 10/10



u taste good 10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 27, 2015)

10/10
accurate.


----------



## K9Ike (Apr 27, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> 10/10



nope not taste good again
pika 10/10


----------



## eggs (Apr 27, 2015)

10/10 tru gay kid


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 27, 2015)

7/10

where's the egg?


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Apr 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## RainbowNotes (Apr 27, 2015)

7/10 a little small. but nice sig tho rip nick


----------



## Andi (Apr 27, 2015)

8.5/10 Love the art


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## milkyi (Apr 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## tumut (Apr 27, 2015)

8.8/10 
very hype


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 27, 2015)

10/10
I forgot about me mow.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 27, 2015)

10/10 c:


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 27, 2015)

10/10 for sad Stitch.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 27, 2015)

10/10 for sleep


----------



## tumut (Apr 27, 2015)

10/10.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 28, 2015)

8/10 because I'm a dog person.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 28, 2015)

10/10 cute


----------



## RainbowNotes (Apr 28, 2015)

10 / 10 who doesn't like stitch??


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 28, 2015)

10/10 c:


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Apr 28, 2015)

5/10


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (Apr 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 28, 2015)

5/10


----------



## tumut (Apr 28, 2015)

2/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Grace12 (Apr 28, 2015)

6/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 28, 2015)

8/10

Isabelle is awesome.


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Apr 28, 2015)

7/10 -too much pika


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## CrossAnimal (Apr 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Kailah (Apr 28, 2015)

oh yis sp00ky 7/10


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 28, 2015)

beautifulll ;o; 10/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 28, 2015)

10/10 for Sailor Moon


----------



## tumut (Apr 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 28, 2015)

10/10

That cat had the cutest child actor.


----------



## tumut (Apr 28, 2015)

10/10
Yeah they play Anais from gum ball too


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 28, 2015)

10/10

Really?
I haven't noticed, I need to watch that episode again.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 29, 2015)

10/10 cats <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 29, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 29, 2015)

8/10

because apples are delicious


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 29, 2015)

10/10
deegeemawn


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 29, 2015)

7/10
It's nice, but I liked the Umbreon better.


----------



## Kailah (Apr 29, 2015)

10/10 pikachuuuu ;w;


----------



## tumut (Apr 29, 2015)

7.4/10


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

6/10 sorry i have no idea about it lol

(my avatar is from a really old silent film)


----------



## piichinu (Apr 29, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 29, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 29, 2015)

6/10 just because cream is adorable <3


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 29, 2015)

1234567890/10
MUCH more fitting to your name.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 29, 2015)

7/10 I like chickens <3

hehe! thanks, I prefer cute things. <3


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 29, 2015)

10/10

Cool style!


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 29, 2015)

10/10 

Yours too! oh my, Alibaba looks precious when he's sleeping. <3


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (Apr 29, 2015)

Ten ten


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 29, 2015)

10/10

I need to watch Adventure Time more often.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 29, 2015)

10/10

Ah...Sonic Advance 2...that one sky stage was hard.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

I killed the thread again.

Time to bring it back.


----------



## tumut (Apr 30, 2015)

7.7/10


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 30, 2015)

3/10
u lost the good ava, man.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

I've ran out of ideas. :/

9/10
"OKEY"


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 30, 2015)

10/10

I need to watch more Space Dandy :c


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Me too. :c

10/10


----------



## tumut (Apr 30, 2015)

10/10
I also need to watch Space Dandy.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 3, 2015)

7.8/10
too much crazy cat bruh


----------



## spCrossing (May 3, 2015)

Oh my god that's adorable.
Ness & Paula! :3

Infinity/10


----------



## tumut (May 3, 2015)

10/10 dandy


----------



## spCrossing (May 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pokedude729 (May 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 4, 2015)

8/10


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

OVER 9000!


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 4, 2015)

100/10


----------



## pokedude729 (May 4, 2015)

11/10 Too cute


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (May 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

Not much into adventure ever since I started watching
SU, TTG, and other shows, but I like mini ninja cats :v so 6/10?​


----------



## tumut (May 5, 2015)

3/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 5, 2015)

10/10 still adorable Stitch


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Beardo (May 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## EndlessElements (May 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Hyoshido (May 5, 2015)

7/10, Not my favorite Disney movie but it wasn't the worst either.

Lmao ninja'd


----------



## Jamborenium (May 5, 2015)

I give it 10 out of 10 PK Fires


----------



## EndlessElements (May 5, 2015)

6/10



Hyogo said:


> 7/10, Not my favorite Disney movie but it wasn't the worst either.



what


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Hyoshido (May 5, 2015)

7/10



EndlessElements said:


> what


Was toward ella but never noticed Beardo's post and you ninja'd me.

Never cared to notice after posting ok


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

10/10
p cool art
​


----------



## EpicLazer (May 5, 2015)

8.7/10 Cool stuff


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 5, 2015)

5/10 old meme is old.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 5, 2015)

10/10 because I never played a game with Klonoa, but I've always wanted to.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

10/10 
ADORABLE ​


----------



## Jamborenium (May 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## CrossAnimal (May 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Selene (May 6, 2015)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pokedude729 (May 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Selene (May 6, 2015)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## itai (May 6, 2015)

5/10​


----------



## Selene (May 6, 2015)

8/10


----------



## pokedude729 (May 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## EndlessElements (May 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Panazel Maria (May 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Diamond Dreams (May 6, 2015)

6/10


----------



## EpicLazer (May 6, 2015)

youwot/youwot


Now how would you rate meee


----------



## spCrossing (May 6, 2015)

2/10


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 6, 2015)

9/10.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (May 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Liseli (May 6, 2015)

7/10


----------



## EndlessElements (May 7, 2015)

10/10

it's so pretty


----------



## madokaname (May 7, 2015)

10/10 because pretty artwork


----------



## Andi (May 7, 2015)

10/10 so cute!


----------



## Bowie (May 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## kelpy (May 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## EndlessElements (May 7, 2015)

10/10

soooo adorable


----------



## kelpy (May 7, 2015)

10/10
Soo lovely 

and tanks you c:
it's my little baby Dotes <3


----------



## Selene (May 7, 2015)

10/10
Puppy!~


----------



## kelpy (May 7, 2015)

10/10
wooow cool


----------



## itai (May 7, 2015)

a three eyed dog?? 4/10​


----------



## spCrossing (May 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (May 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (May 8, 2015)

8/10


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 8, 2015)

9/10


----------



## kelpy (May 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (May 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## himeki (May 8, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 8, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (May 8, 2015)

7.7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## CrossAnimal (May 8, 2015)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)

11/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 8, 2015)

10/10 because I F**King loved watching "Golden Girls"


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)

12/10


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 8, 2015)

13/10


----------



## spCrossing (May 9, 2015)

10/10

WAHOO


----------



## kelpy (May 9, 2015)

10/10

prob from some sort of anime.
I don't watch anime.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## kelpy (May 9, 2015)

10/10

lelo & stitch are super cute


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

lilo* 10/10


----------



## kelpy (May 9, 2015)

10/10

Heheh sorry XD

Never really watched the show ;-;


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

10/10 cute dog c:


----------



## kelpy (May 9, 2015)

6/10

odd but thank you c:


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 9, 2015)

1/2


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## madokaname (May 10, 2015)

10/10 because lilo! yay


----------



## spCrossing (May 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 10, 2015)

10/10 Reminds me of that same face CDi Link makes.


----------



## spCrossing (May 10, 2015)

exactly

10/10


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (May 10, 2015)

12/10


----------



## CrossAnimal (May 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Ami (May 10, 2015)

6/10


----------



## spCrossing (May 10, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 10, 2015)

By the power of the moon I shall give you a 10/10


----------



## Hyoshido (May 10, 2015)

By the power of my "moon" I'll give you an 8/8


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 10, 2015)

10/10 Go in a dark pit, Dark Pit.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 10, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## EpicLazer (May 10, 2015)

9/10.

I bet I'm gonna be ridiculed for a pixel image of myself.


----------



## tumut (May 10, 2015)

5/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (May 10, 2015)

7.9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2015)

10/10 i love cats so always 10/10


----------



## spCrossing (May 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 10, 2015)

10/10   You always have the best avatars!


----------



## spCrossing (May 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 10, 2015)

8/10. I remember watching that a long, long time ago.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## kelpy (May 11, 2015)

10/10
*lilo and stitch are super cute c:
I got it this time!


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

10/10 c:


----------



## pokedude729 (May 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## kelpy (May 11, 2015)

1000000000000/10

ADORABLE


----------



## Fa11enInsanity (May 14, 2015)

10/10 :3


----------



## Artinus (May 14, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Shika (May 14, 2015)

10/10 c:


----------



## Lolipup (May 14, 2015)

10/10 cute! <3


----------



## spCrossing (May 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Peebers (May 14, 2015)

-10/10

Not cute, kinda spooky


----------



## Jamborenium (May 14, 2015)

[[post has been removed because tbt decided to **** up on me]]

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peebers said:


> -10/10
> 
> Not cute, kinda spooky



good c:


----------



## Liseli (May 14, 2015)

7/10


----------



## tumut (May 14, 2015)

3.2/10


----------



## Miner6262 (May 14, 2015)

9.9/10


----------



## tumut (May 14, 2015)

10/10 Pietro


----------



## Seasick (May 14, 2015)

10/10

me-mow is great


----------



## Jamborenium (May 14, 2015)

10/10 it's adorable c:


----------



## spCrossing (May 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 15, 2015)

10/10 cute c:


----------



## Jamborenium (May 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pokedude729 (May 15, 2015)

0/10 that thing is f***ing creepy


----------



## himeki (May 15, 2015)

10/10 i got pokemans yellow today so pikachus are <3


----------



## doveling (May 15, 2015)

5/10
yes for pikachu, but it looks creepy squashed up

edit; ninja'd!~
8/10


----------



## himeki (May 15, 2015)

7/10 is it a peonye?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 15, 2015)

7/10



pokedude729 said:


> 0/10 that thing is f***ing creepy


GOOD


----------



## doveling (May 15, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> 7/10 is it a peonye?



7/10

@evvie - its a peony ahah, my username has an extra e


----------



## Jamborenium (May 15, 2015)

8/10 how lovely


----------



## himeki (May 15, 2015)

0/10 eww digimon


----------



## Hyoshido (May 15, 2015)

6/10
Just an animu gurl tbh

also don't insult digimon!!! I loved that stuff as a kid.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 15, 2015)

10/10..mother f-in *PRECIOUS!!!
*


MayorEvvie said:


> 0/10 eww digimon



you're dead to me


----------



## spCrossing (May 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (May 15, 2015)

7.7/10


----------



## spCrossing (May 15, 2015)

9/10


----------



## powpow (May 15, 2015)

9/10
(Way better than the new series!!)


----------



## spCrossing (May 15, 2015)

(yep)
10/10
I love this bun.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## lazuli (May 15, 2015)

7/10 nice colours.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (May 15, 2015)

6/10 A little blurry


----------



## uriri (May 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## powpow (May 15, 2015)

6/10
eee i like horror stuff but i can't do veiny hands lol


----------



## Jamborenium (May 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 15, 2015)

-4372/10.

Your user photo, while depicting my favorite Eventmon, is ANIMELAND version.


----------



## Duzzel (May 15, 2015)

Haha, I like it. 10/10


----------



## emzybob1 (May 15, 2015)

10/10 cute!


----------



## Andi (May 15, 2015)

10/10 You are adorable!


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## biibii (May 15, 2015)

-1/10

still spooks me a bit 

plus its anime

- - - Post Merge - - -

hoLY YOURE SIGNATURE IS WORSE NOW I JUST DIED A BIT SOMEONE SEND helP


----------



## Jamborenium (May 15, 2015)

7/10



Cocovampire said:


> hoLY YOURE SIGNATURE IS WORSE NOW I JUST DIED A BIT SOMEONE SEND helP



awww but isn't it such a cute Doggie c:


----------



## CrossAnimal (May 15, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Duzzel (May 15, 2015)

10/10 it's perfect, haha


----------



## pokedude729 (May 15, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 15, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Seasick (May 16, 2015)

9/10


----------



## pokedude729 (May 16, 2015)

9/10


----------



## EpicLazer (May 16, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 16, 2015)

5/10


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 16, 2015)

8/10 

I feel like I've seen that thing in your avatar before, but I forgot where.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 16, 2015)

10/10 C:


----------



## Jamborenium (May 16, 2015)

10/10



PlasmaPower said:


> 8/10
> 
> I feel like I've seen that thing in your avatar before, but I forgot where.


it's from silent hill homecoming same goes for my signature


----------



## rabbite (May 16, 2015)

10/10.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 16, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Taka (May 16, 2015)

8.5/10 ~ I think the background could be better but it's still pretty awesome.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 16, 2015)

7/10


----------



## rariorana (May 17, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Duzzel (May 17, 2015)

9/10
how pretty ~


----------



## CR33P (May 17, 2015)

0/10 wow an animal crossing villager how unique like wow
and your title -20 like really maymber xd lolwow


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

0/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 17, 2015)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Duzzel (May 17, 2015)

Haha, I like it 10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (May 17, 2015)

boo
10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## spCrossing (May 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 17, 2015)

10/10 becauseineverwatchedsailormoonbutmyssitertalksaboutitsoiguessibetterwatchthatalongwithspacedandy


----------



## tumut (May 17, 2015)

8/10.
idk what it's from but it looks cool.


----------



## piichinu (May 17, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 17, 2015)

10/10 because homestuck and it's hella cute


----------



## Duzzel (May 17, 2015)

10/10
I noticed you changed it back. Was the last one too spooky for some?


----------



## tumut (May 17, 2015)

8/10.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 17, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Duzzel (May 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 17, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## milkyi (May 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 17, 2015)

10/10 I love that song and music video.



Duzzel said:


> 10/10
> I noticed you changed it back. Was the last one too spooky for some?


eh nah I just didn't like it TBH, but still has the spoopies under the spoiler lol​


----------



## xara (May 17, 2015)

9/10 because your avatar makes me feel happy for some odd reason.


----------



## piichinu (May 18, 2015)

6/10 because I had to zoom in to see what it was but otherwise it's cute


----------



## Seasick (May 18, 2015)

10/10

karkat and dave are my favs


----------



## Pokemanz (May 18, 2015)

7/10

Cute :3


----------



## cheezyfries (May 18, 2015)

10/10

i love kain's artwork c:


----------



## Jamborenium (May 18, 2015)

9/10 so cute


----------



## pokedude729 (May 19, 2015)

6/10


----------



## rariorana (May 20, 2015)

7/10

cute/10


----------



## spCrossing (May 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## piichinu (May 20, 2015)

8/10


----------



## CrossAnimal (May 20, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Swiftstream (May 20, 2015)

3/10.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 20, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Kanaa (May 20, 2015)

scary...3/10 gonna have nightmares tonight


----------



## Jamborenium (May 21, 2015)

8/10 iI have no idea who they are but they're cute 



kanayui said:


> scary...3/10 gonna have nightmares tonight



ah yes your nightmares are Delicious 





​


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2015)

7/10 no neboobs


----------



## Jamborenium (May 21, 2015)

10/10



Spoiler: here some neboobs just for you


----------



## Nele (May 21, 2015)

6/10 D: x


----------



## spCrossing (May 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## LeilaChan (May 21, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 21, 2015)

8/10


----------



## spCrossing (May 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## inkling (May 21, 2015)

9/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 21, 2015)

9/10

Welcome to the NHK was a good anime.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 21, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## Bowie (May 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## pokedude729 (May 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## oswaldies (May 21, 2015)

10/10
cute


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 21, 2015)

8/10

cute


----------



## tumut (May 21, 2015)

10/10. Looks nice.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 21, 2015)

10/10 me-mow is so damm cute lol


----------



## Ariel. (May 21, 2015)

9/10, kinda freaky but I like it for some reason.


----------



## EndlessElements (May 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## pokedude729 (May 22, 2015)

10/10 I love Wind Waker


----------



## Jamborenium (May 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

2/10 creepy


----------



## tumut (May 23, 2015)

2/10. I like cats, but that one is generic as heck.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 23, 2015)

I give it 10 out of 10 Hawaiian dance classes


----------



## tumut (May 23, 2015)

8/10.


----------



## pokedude729 (May 23, 2015)

4/10 creepy


----------



## kikiiii (May 23, 2015)

10/10 qt


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Slye said:


> 2/10. I like cats, but that one is generic as heck.


Rood. lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

And 10/10 4 adorableness

- - - Post Merge - - -

And someone thought the cat it was a possum...


----------



## Jamborenium (May 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Chris01 (May 23, 2015)

5/10 bit odd but cool


----------



## Nele (May 24, 2015)

9/10 Cute :3


----------



## MacrobianMoose (May 24, 2015)

8/10 I like the balloon.


----------



## Susan (May 24, 2015)

10/10 I love dogs.


----------



## tumut (May 24, 2015)

0/10 you don't have an avatar.


----------



## spCrossing (May 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (May 24, 2015)

7.7/10. Sailor moon equivalent of trollface.


----------



## spCrossing (May 24, 2015)

Pretty much

10/10


----------



## kikiiii (May 24, 2015)

yaasss 20/10


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 24, 2015)

9.5/10 okay.


----------



## spCrossing (May 24, 2015)

Rei is awesome
30/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



PlasmaPower said:


> 9.5/10 okay.



10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## xara (May 24, 2015)

9/10


----------



## tumut (May 24, 2015)

5/10. Barbie dolls are a little creepy.


----------



## MacrobianMoose (May 24, 2015)

1/10 I hated that episode.


----------



## xara (May 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Cherry Kisses (May 24, 2015)

4/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 24, 2015)

9/10

I want to make that white BG transparent.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 24, 2015)

7/10 animu guy person


----------



## xara (May 24, 2015)

6/10


----------



## CrossAnimal (May 24, 2015)

10/10  Interesting.


----------



## mintellect (May 24, 2015)

3/10 Creepy dog thing


----------



## xara (May 24, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (May 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## mintellect (May 24, 2015)

7/10


----------



## hydrophonic (May 24, 2015)

9/10.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 24, 2015)

7/10 cute


----------



## Bulbamander (May 24, 2015)

7/10 scary!


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 24, 2015)

10/10 You have a cute avatar.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pokedude729 (May 25, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## xara (May 25, 2015)

9/10


----------



## MissLily123 (May 25, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 25, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (May 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## xara (May 25, 2015)

8/10


----------



## PanickingTruffle (May 25, 2015)

6-10


----------



## Hyoshido (May 25, 2015)

4/10
is just coco

das no fun mane


----------



## Jamborenium (May 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## MissLily123 (May 25, 2015)

9/10


----------



## xara (May 25, 2015)

9/10


----------



## duckvely (May 25, 2015)

6/10


----------



## RainbowPanda (May 25, 2015)

Hurhur idk
5/10
dont kill me plz


----------



## duckvely (May 25, 2015)

;-;
7/10


----------



## xara (May 25, 2015)

6.5/10


----------



## duckvely (May 25, 2015)

6/10


----------



## pokedude729 (May 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## RainbowPanda (May 25, 2015)

sowwy duckyluv ;n;

Umm, well I never played Pokemon but heh

IT'S CUTE!
9/10 hehe


----------



## MissLily123 (May 25, 2015)

9/10 ^.^


----------



## Jamborenium (May 25, 2015)

9/10


----------



## kikiiii (May 26, 2015)

10/10 yoo


----------



## Cadbberry (May 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (May 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 26, 2015)

10/10 ^-^


----------



## Jamborenium (May 26, 2015)

10/10 so lovely uwu


----------



## xara (May 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## lazuli (May 26, 2015)

6/10 hot but not hot enough


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 26, 2015)

6/10

Too tiny


----------



## xara (May 26, 2015)

5/10


----------



## piichinu (May 26, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (May 26, 2015)

7/10 (brings me back XD)


----------



## xara (May 26, 2015)

5/10


----------



## kikiiii (May 26, 2015)

10/10?????


----------



## EndlessElements (May 26, 2015)

9/10


----------



## xara (May 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## duckvely (May 26, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Bulbamander (May 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## duckvely (May 26, 2015)

10/10
Cute~


----------



## Jamborenium (May 26, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Snickersnee (May 27, 2015)

9/10 
Pixely Lilo ♥


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 27, 2015)

10/10 :3


----------



## Jamborenium (May 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## xara (May 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Hyoshido (May 27, 2015)

is brobie, 9/10 hotstuff


----------



## BlogDog123 (May 27, 2015)

Surprised Ness, 10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 27, 2015)

10/10 awww yeee king dedede​


----------



## MissLily123 (May 27, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Swiftstream (May 27, 2015)

8/10.


----------



## CrossAnimal (May 27, 2015)

9/10  Who's that?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 27, 2015)

5/10 just a dog nothing too special TBH​


----------



## Swiftstream (May 27, 2015)

CrossAnimal said:


> 9/10  Who's that?



It's me!! 

jk its my favorite soloist singer, IU.

6/10.


----------



## CrossAnimal (May 27, 2015)

9/10 again. I should have recognized her. (It's a small pic.)


----------



## PanickingTruffle (May 27, 2015)

I like it.
7-10
(Yeah, mine's just an animal crossing character)


----------



## xara (May 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 27, 2015)

3/10 not enough burgers.


----------



## tumut (May 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## pokedude729 (May 27, 2015)

7\10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 27, 2015)

6/10


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 27, 2015)

5/10

Are we counting down now or what? Also, it's not really the score I'd give you.


----------



## Bulbamander (May 27, 2015)

Easy one! 10/10 ah- huh! <3 Klonoa <3


----------



## Jamborenium (May 27, 2015)

No you ruined it you were suppose to count down >:C j/k

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 27, 2015)

10/10 would squid.


----------



## BlogDog123 (May 28, 2015)

Spooky ghost is a plus.

9/10


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

8/10 dat smash


----------



## Jamborenium (May 28, 2015)

10/10 Groovy


----------



## xara (May 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## xara (May 28, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 28, 2015)

um/10


----------



## xara (May 28, 2015)

Um is not a number, but 7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 28, 2015)

10/10 because fnaf4 hype


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Bulbamander (May 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## L u n a (May 28, 2015)

9/10
I got licked by a kitty :O


----------



## xara (May 28, 2015)

9/10


----------



## cheezyfries (May 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## xara (May 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Redficasu (May 28, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## cheezyfries (May 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (May 29, 2015)

7;10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## pokedude729 (May 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## BlogDog123 (May 29, 2015)

7/10.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (May 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 29, 2015)

9/10 cool


----------



## xara (May 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## BlogDog123 (May 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Fine (May 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (May 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## xara (May 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 29, 2015)

10/10 
oh sweet the nightmare foxy teaser came out :U​


----------



## xara (May 29, 2015)

10/10 

It came out earlier today, which is pretty cool.


----------



## unintentional (May 29, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 29, 2015)

8/10



FrozenDrinks said:


> 10/10
> 
> It came out earlier today, which is pretty cool.


nice, I decided to look at the full image and holy hell he is scary as hell...I like it c:​


----------



## mintellect (May 29, 2015)

8/10 no clue what it is but keeyoot


----------



## xara (May 29, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> 8/10
> 
> 
> nice, I decided to look at the full image and holy hell he is scary as hell...I like it c:​



He's scary yet super cool; can't wait for the game to actually come out c:

Just so I don't break any rules (ahem), 10/10


----------



## PanickingTruffle (May 30, 2015)

I really like it. 9-10


----------



## BlogDog123 (May 30, 2015)

6/10.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 30, 2015)

9/10


----------



## mintellect (May 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## CrossAnimal (May 30, 2015)

7/10  That looks tasty.


----------



## BlogDog123 (May 30, 2015)

7/10, three points docked because that dog is terrifying.


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

6.5/10


----------



## spCrossing (May 30, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 30, 2015)

10/10 for sure.


----------



## cheezyfries (May 30, 2015)

9/10, so cute!


----------



## PanickingTruffle (May 30, 2015)

I like it.
7-10.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

10/10!


----------



## Cadbberry (May 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## EndlessElements (May 31, 2015)

2/10


----------



## doveling (May 31, 2015)

im slightly creeped 6/10


----------



## Jamborenium (May 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## EndlessElements (May 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## xara (May 31, 2015)

7/10


----------



## spCrossing (May 31, 2015)

3/10


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## xara (May 31, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (May 31, 2015)

7/10


----------



## mintellect (May 31, 2015)

CrossAnimal said:


> 7/10  That looks tasty.




NOOOOO PLEASE NO

IT NEVER DID ANYTHING TO YOU

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyway 9/10 for Kirbyness.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyway 9/10 for Kirbyness.


----------



## pokedude729 (May 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Hyoshido (May 31, 2015)

10/10
M O N A D O B O Y Z


----------



## ToxiFoxy (May 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (May 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 31, 2015)

5/10


----------



## AcidLucidity (May 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (May 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## cheezyfries (May 31, 2015)

9/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (May 31, 2015)

9/10 =)


----------



## xara (May 31, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Bowie (May 31, 2015)

7/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (May 31, 2015)

8.5/10, I recognized you the moment I saw your avatar again! It certainly has been a while!


----------



## unintentional (May 31, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Bowie (May 31, 2015)

typhoonmoore said:


> 8.5/10, I recognized you the moment I saw your avatar again! It certainly has been a while!



I know, right? I missed you, darling.

7/10


----------



## Peebers (May 31, 2015)

5/10 the expression looks creepy af


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 1, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 1, 2015)

5/10 not a huge fan or the series but its cool


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 1, 2015)

8/10 pretty good drawing, but could be better. =]


----------



## Snickersnee (Jun 1, 2015)

9/10 awwyiss


----------



## EndlessElements (Jun 1, 2015)

7/10


----------



## BlogDog123 (Jun 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 1, 2015)

7/10


----------



## BlogDog123 (Jun 1, 2015)

7/10


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 1, 2015)

hell/hella


----------



## BlogDog123 (Jun 1, 2015)

10/10 because of skateboarding turtle


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 1, 2015)

if you like that, look to the turt secrets for moar
also

noot/NOOT


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 1, 2015)

10/10 Radical Turt


----------



## al-tirah (Jun 1, 2015)

10/10 because it's animated!


----------



## xara (Jun 1, 2015)

19/10


----------



## PacificMayorAlex (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't know what yours is, but it looks like Foxy from 5 nights at freddy's so I have to go with 10/10!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 1, 2015)

7/10


----------



## xara (Jun 1, 2015)

PacificMayorAlex said:


> I don't know what yours is, but it looks like Foxy from 5 nights at freddy's so I have to go with 10/10!



It is Foxy. It's Nightmare Foxy from the unreleased FNAF4. 


Anyways, 6/10 for Cadbberry.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 1, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> It is Foxy. It's Nightmare Foxy from the unreleased FNAF4.
> 
> 
> Anyways, 6/10 for Cadbberry.



XD leave little Boss alone ;3; New oc animatronic XD

10/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jun 1, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Ngan (Jun 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## xara (Jun 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jun 1, 2015)

I love it. 10-10
(Although, I liked your previous avatar and sig better, of Zamielmon)


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Jun 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 1, 2015)

7/10


----------



## PacificMayorAlex (Jun 1, 2015)

*9/10 Boss <3*


----------



## duckvely (Jun 1, 2015)

6/10


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## rariorana (Jun 2, 2015)

Really feeling it/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Jun 2, 2015)

8/10


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 2, 2015)

7/10.  I'm not really sure what it is to be honest.  It's not very clear.  But maybe that's the point.


----------



## Angelmarina (Jun 2, 2015)

7/10

I have no clue who the guy is in your avatar, but he seems pretty cool.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 2, 2015)

8/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 2, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Jun 3, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 3, 2015)

7/10 -waves back- :U


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Jun 3, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> 7/10 -waves back- :U



10/10 :^U


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 3, 2015)

7/10, It's obviously not waving and askin' for some firm fives.


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Jun 3, 2015)

12/10


----------



## xara (Jun 3, 2015)

9/10 omg


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 3, 2015)

10/10 opened doors


----------



## xara (Jun 3, 2015)

10/10 opened yet unwatched


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Jun 3, 2015)

6/10 too dark


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jun 5, 2015)

7-10
I like it.


----------



## xara (Jun 5, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## MagKV (Jun 5, 2015)

8.5/10 Don't know what it is but it looks badass


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 5, 2015)

8.5/10 Not sure what yours is either.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 5, 2015)

10/10 I'm still really feeling it


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 5, 2015)

9/10.  I like the whole theme you got going on.  I dunno what it is but it's still cool.  Very sharp.  The details are clear.  All in all a good avatar imo.


----------



## xara (Jun 6, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Mints (Jun 6, 2015)

9.9/10

c:


----------



## xara (Jun 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Lmaze (Jun 6, 2015)

ooohhh shay! 9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 6, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 7, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Liseli (Jun 7, 2015)

6/10


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jun 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Liseli (Jun 7, 2015)

10.1/10


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 7, 2015)

5?


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 7, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Sinister (Jun 7, 2015)

8/10


----------



## xara (Jun 7, 2015)

5/10


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jun 7, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## mintellect (Jun 7, 2015)

6/10... what is it!


----------



## xara (Jun 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## mintellect (Jun 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 7, 2015)

10/10 so fab


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

10/10 neboobs


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

0/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

7/10


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 13, 2015)

7/10


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Kiki Kitty (Jun 13, 2015)

10/10 - I mean it's a unicorn!  It'd be a crime not to give it a 10!


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

Twelvie outta ten


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Grace12 (Jun 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

9/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 13, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 14, 2015)

7/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 14, 2015)

9/10


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jun 14, 2015)

10-10
I see you like Exo. And I happen to be listening to them at this very moment.


----------



## xenoblade (Jun 14, 2015)

_8 / 10_


----------



## KittenLovesJamJam (Jun 14, 2015)

*7/10

Pretty ;O*


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 14, 2015)

6/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 14, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2015)

6/10


----------



## xara (Jun 15, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 15, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Minth (Jun 15, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 15, 2015)

8/10


----------



## xara (Jun 15, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 15, 2015)

7/10


----------



## piichinu (Jun 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 19, 2015)

10/10 it's so cute <3


----------



## xara (Jun 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Grace12 (Jun 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 19, 2015)

3/10

Could be a bit more original with your avatar?


----------



## Ami (Jun 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Ami (Jun 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## staeples (Jun 19, 2015)

6/10 since i dont know what its from ;;


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 19, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 19, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Minth (Jun 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 19, 2015)

10/10 cuuuute


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 19, 2015)

7/10 ;p


----------



## Xenuet (Jun 19, 2015)

10/10 CAUSEEE DAAYUM STEVEEENNN UNIVEERSEE


----------



## duckvely (Jun 19, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Ami (Jun 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 20, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## zeoli (Jun 20, 2015)

10/10 cause sketchy art style makes it look pretty cool!!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 20, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Ami (Jun 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 20, 2015)

9/10


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 20, 2015)

9/10

i cant stop changing my avatar rip


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 20, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 20, 2015)

4/10
The character looks a little disturbing tbh


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Forek (Jun 20, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Liseli (Jun 20, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Forek (Jun 20, 2015)

Nobody likes star wars D:


----------



## Xenuet (Jun 20, 2015)

4/10 I can't really see it. Sorry


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 20, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Xenuet (Jun 20, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Forek (Jun 20, 2015)

5/10


----------



## CrossAnimal (Jun 20, 2015)

7/10


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 20, 2015)

10/10 Good dog.


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 20, 2015)

8/10


----------



## piichinu (Jun 21, 2015)

i cant rly see what it is... 5/10


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 21, 2015)

Its the Empire symbol from star wars.

 4/10


----------



## piichinu (Jun 21, 2015)

still dont know what that is, but now it burned my eyes so 4/10


----------



## Forek (Jun 21, 2015)

piimisu said:


> still dont know what that is, but now it burned my eyes so 4/10



:000000 
6/10


----------



## piichinu (Jun 21, 2015)

im guessing u two know each other....i like blue more so 6/10.


----------



## Forek (Jun 21, 2015)

Yeps, my brother 

Too keep on topic, 7/10  looks cooker now screen is brighter, it was kinda dim earlier.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jun 21, 2015)

8/10. It's cool


----------



## piichinu (Jun 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Ami (Jun 21, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Forek (Jun 21, 2015)

8/10


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 21, 2015)

7/10 uvu


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 21, 2015)

10/10 :^)


----------



## Forek (Jun 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Forek (Jun 21, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 21, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Forek (Jun 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Miharu (Jun 21, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 21, 2015)

3/10 what is it just asking???


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 21, 2015)

4/10 eh kinda generic since it's an avatar you can choose from the available avatar list
I'm only rating it a 4 though because I like rosie


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 21, 2015)

Rosie :) said:


> 3/10 what is it just asking???



?? what do you mean

6/10


----------



## Ami (Jun 22, 2015)

6/10


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 22, 2015)

5/10, I guess the art's nice.


----------



## Ami (Jun 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 22, 2015)

6/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Opal (Jun 22, 2015)

172777622/10 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Forek (Jun 22, 2015)

9/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 23, 2015)

9/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## zeoli (Jun 23, 2015)

8/10 only cause I don't know the context


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 23, 2015)

8/10 cute


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

10/10 nanami bby <3 <3


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 23, 2015)

8/10


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jun 23, 2015)

4-10.


----------



## Forek (Jun 23, 2015)

5/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Miharu (Jun 23, 2015)

10/10!~


----------



## piichinu (Jun 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 23, 2015)

6/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## JonDoesAThing (Jun 23, 2015)

9/10. Dialga's my fourth favorite legendary.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 24, 2015)

10/10 it kinda scares me tbh


----------



## tokkio (Jun 24, 2015)

10/10 omg sorry tho hahah


----------



## Miye27 (Jun 24, 2015)

3/10 don't really like the face..... sorry


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

7/10


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

100/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jun 24, 2015)

7/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

10/10 it looks epic


----------



## Miharu (Jun 25, 2015)

8/10~


----------



## tokkio (Jun 25, 2015)

10/10 who is that hahah


----------



## WonderK (Jun 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Miharu (Jun 25, 2015)

10/10 (eeeepppp Leviiiiiii <3 Also, because Fluffy sensei. Yes. Fluffy sensei LOL )

@tokkio
Hahaha that's me XD I'm cosplaying as Kousei Arima from Your Lie in April


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Miharu (Jun 25, 2015)

7.5/10~


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 25, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Beardo (Jun 25, 2015)

9/10 lol


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

Ninja'd


4/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 25, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Ami (Jun 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

10/10 again lol


----------



## Miharu (Jun 25, 2015)

7.5/10~


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 25, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 25, 2015)

6/10


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 25, 2015)

5/10


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jun 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 25, 2015)

10/10 omg heart heart


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 25, 2015)

10/10 yas


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 25, 2015)

10/10 <3


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 25, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

0/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 25, 2015)

5/10 
XD 0s


----------



## duckvely (Jun 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

2/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 25, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Miharu (Jun 25, 2015)

7/10~


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Miharu (Jun 25, 2015)

5/10~


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

10/10 cute! I leik! imma eat you


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 25, 2015)

10/10 squid kid.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 25, 2015)

10/10 cutie


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

10/10 I liek digimon


----------



## duckvely (Jun 25, 2015)

9/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 25, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Heyden (Jun 26, 2015)

5/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 26, 2015)

10/10


NINJAED 7/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 26, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Ariel. (Jun 26, 2015)

super cute 10/10


----------



## Hikari (Jun 26, 2015)

10/10! I love the art style!


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 26, 2015)

10/10 i like the squid head


----------



## Ami (Jun 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 26, 2015)

10 / 10


----------



## Squidward (Jun 27, 2015)

11/10 absolute perfection


----------



## inkling (Jun 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Ami (Jun 27, 2015)

6/10


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 28, 2015)

10/10!


----------



## Hikari (Jun 28, 2015)

9/10!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## riummi (Jun 28, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Heyden (Jun 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Mick (Jun 28, 2015)

Just got a new one, might as well try. c:

9/10 because yours brings back memories.


----------



## Aeryka (Jun 28, 2015)

10/10 it's adorable~~


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

10/10 I love it it's very cute <3


----------



## Esphas (Jun 28, 2015)

simple but i really dig the aesthetic. 9


----------



## Bjork (Jun 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Squidward (Jun 28, 2015)

9/10 it's very elegant.


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Hikari (Jun 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Forek (Jun 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Hikari (Jun 28, 2015)

7/10! It looks cool, but I don't recognize the icon.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 28, 2015)

10/10 YES~


----------



## Ami (Jun 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 28, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Hikari (Jun 28, 2015)

8/10!

LApIS laZUli


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 28, 2015)

So cute... I can't. XD 10/10!!


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 28, 2015)

10/10 cuteeee


----------



## Bjork (Jun 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## dudeabides (Jun 28, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Sartigy (Jun 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Hikari (Jun 28, 2015)

9/10!


----------



## Sartigy (Jun 28, 2015)

10/10! Cute gif! Although I don't know where it's from.


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Hikari (Jun 28, 2015)

9/10!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 28, 2015)

10/10 where do you find these lovely sprite works?


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 29, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Hikari (Jun 29, 2015)

9/10!



Cadbberry said:


> 10/10 where do you find these lovely sprite works?



Tumblr and Pinterest are great places to find them!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 29, 2015)

10/10 
Thank you <3 And I can't help but just keep 10ing them, they are so cute!


----------



## Hikari (Jun 29, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> 10/10
> Thank you <3 And I can't help but just keep 10ing them, they are so cute!



10/10! You have an amazing avatar too! more scary and sad than cute tho lol

Found a Ruby/Sapphire gif just for you: cause everyone needs them in their life


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## Aoki (Jun 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 29, 2015)

8/10 Super cute!


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Hikari (Jun 29, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Miharu (Jun 29, 2015)

6/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 29, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Hikari (Jun 29, 2015)

9/10! That's Primal Diagla, right?


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 29, 2015)

8/10! love it


----------



## Cam1 (Jun 29, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 29, 2015)

6/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hikari said:


> 9/10! That's Primal Diagla, right?



It is.


----------



## Fa11enInsanity (Jun 30, 2015)

9/10 :3


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 30, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Hikari (Jun 30, 2015)

9/10!


----------



## ghostcrossing (Jun 30, 2015)

10/10 tbh


----------



## Fa11enInsanity (Jun 30, 2015)

10/10 so kawaii!


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 30, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 30, 2015)

9/10


----------



## tokkio (Jun 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Miharu (Jun 30, 2015)

10/10 hahaha


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2015)

10/10  peoyne's art ftw


----------



## Miharu (Jun 30, 2015)

10/10!~ Yessss!~ Peoyne's art is amazing <3


----------



## tokkio (Jun 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## riummi (Jun 30, 2015)

9/10&#55357;&#56881;


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 30, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Pearls (Jun 30, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## Miharu (Jun 30, 2015)

8/10~


----------



## doveling (Jul 1, 2015)

1/10 ew my art ahah!! jokes it looks fabulous on you, 10/10!


----------



## Aeryka (Jul 1, 2015)

10/10! your art is amazing


----------



## tokkio (Jul 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2015)

10/10 neboobs always


----------



## Rasha (Jul 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 1, 2015)

5/10 cute art but I don't particularly like Punchy lol =p


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2015)

10/10 flower power


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 1, 2015)

10/10 turt power!!


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 1, 2015)

10/10~


----------



## riummi (Jul 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## duckvely (Jul 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 1, 2015)

7/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 1, 2015)

Cute. 9/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 1, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Miharu (Jul 1, 2015)

6/10


----------



## tokkio (Jul 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Forek (Jul 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Miharu (Jul 2, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 2, 2015)

8/10


----------



## tokkio (Jul 3, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## DinoDymo (Jul 3, 2015)

8/10


----------



## tokkio (Jul 3, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Ami (Jul 3, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 3, 2015)

10/10 really cute!


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 3, 2015)

6/10


----------



## boujee (Jul 3, 2015)

8/10


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 3, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Hikari (Jul 3, 2015)

8/10, I'm really feeling it.


----------



## tassberri (Jul 3, 2015)

Hikari said:


> 8/10, I'm really feeling it.



heck ya, super cool 10/10

i may or may not be trolling due to my lack of avatar


----------



## tokkio (Jul 4, 2015)

-10/10  


kekekekk


----------



## Leslie Violet (Jul 4, 2015)

5/10


----------



## tokkio (Jul 4, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 4, 2015)

mmmm.... doughnut...

Uh, I mean 7/10. Now if you'll excuse me, I'm on the hunt for a Dunkin Donuts.

I'M TOO SLOW. 6/10 for the one above directly above me.


----------



## kikiiii (Jul 4, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Dead Master (Jul 4, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Leslie Violet (Jul 4, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 4, 2015)

8/10


----------



## milkyi (Jul 4, 2015)

10/10 for Lapis


----------



## K_is_For_KitKat (Jul 4, 2015)

10/10 ROse Quartz!!! oh man, that show.. <3 <3


----------



## Hikari (Jul 4, 2015)

7/10, I like Domo, but it's kinda small...


----------



## DinoDymo (Jul 4, 2015)

10/10 Such amaze


----------



## Ami (Jul 4, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Cirice (Jul 4, 2015)

10/10 would wow -private joke sorry-


----------



## CrossAnimal (Jul 4, 2015)

9/10


----------



## tokkio (Jul 4, 2015)

9/10 bc doggggg :^((


----------



## Rasha (Jul 4, 2015)

10/10 it's gonna haunt my dreams


----------



## tokkio (Jul 4, 2015)

say hi for me when she appears in ya dreams :^)

10/10 punchy is luv


----------



## Rasha (Jul 4, 2015)

0/0 does that make you a winner?


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 5, 2015)

what the f**k is that?/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 5, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Miharu (Jul 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Chaotix (Jul 5, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Ami (Jul 5, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Rasha (Jul 5, 2015)

10/10 very cute <3


----------



## Clavis (Jul 5, 2015)

8/10, i like how it's open to interpretation (i personally see an evil Bob eye)


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Akimari (Jul 5, 2015)

Can't tell what it's from... 4/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Rasha (Jul 5, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 5, 2015)

4/10 what is it


----------



## Rasha (Jul 5, 2015)

3/10 isn't it obvious?


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 5, 2015)

4/10 Bob?


----------



## Rasha (Jul 5, 2015)

3/10 is it?


----------



## kikiiii (Jul 5, 2015)

not sure what that is lmao 2/10


----------



## Greninja (Jul 5, 2015)

0/10


----------



## kikiiii (Jul 5, 2015)

Greninja said:


> 0/10



that broke my heart how could u not like rei

5/10


----------



## dudeabides (Jul 5, 2015)

Love it gotta say 9/10


----------



## punyparker (Jul 5, 2015)

10/10 omg


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 5, 2015)

Dang nice!.. 11/10. I need one like that,


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 5, 2015)

7/10 :3 cute


----------



## tokkio (Jul 6, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Pearls (Jul 6, 2015)

7/10


----------



## riummi (Jul 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Hikari (Jul 6, 2015)

9/10! I like the art style!


----------



## riummi (Jul 6, 2015)

10/10 i've been listening to that song a million times btw


----------



## Ami (Jul 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Rasha (Jul 6, 2015)

10/10 me gusta


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 6, 2015)

2/10 dont like bob


----------



## Rasha (Jul 6, 2015)

7/10 just remove the ugly whiskers and it'll be 10/10 ^^


----------



## Hikari (Jul 6, 2015)

10/10! I love peoyne's art style! i hope i can ask for one soon

EDIT: 5/10, Don't like Bob that much tbh :/


----------



## Clavis (Jul 6, 2015)

10/10 because i've started watching Stevens universe yesterday and Garnet and her accent are amazing


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 6, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Rasha (Jul 6, 2015)

7/10 gurl guess it's time to get a new avy


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 6, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> 7/10 just remove the ugly whiskers and it'll be 10/10 ^^



well it's part of my character since shes a fox girl but u cant see them, so nope

still 2/10


----------



## Rasha (Jul 6, 2015)

10/10 but why so sad?


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 6, 2015)

becuz u called her whiskers ugly

2/10


----------



## Rasha (Jul 6, 2015)

10/10 but this one is a bunny u said she's supposed to be a fox? *head explodes*


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 6, 2015)

well i meant the other one o.e lol, thought that was apparent

but idk i'm experimenting with avis since i grow tired of the one i'm using constantly


----------



## Hikari (Jul 6, 2015)

10/10, I like the gif, smooth animation.


----------



## kikiiii (Jul 6, 2015)

100000/10


----------



## nami26 (Jul 6, 2015)

meh


----------



## Clavis (Jul 6, 2015)

6/10


----------



## CrossAnimal (Jul 6, 2015)

8/10


----------



## tokkio (Jul 7, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Ami (Jul 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## FrozenLover (Jul 7, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Hikari (Jul 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jul 7, 2015)

9/10 so cute <3


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 7, 2015)

5.5/10


----------



## tokkio (Jul 7, 2015)

100000/10 agugugu cutie poop :^((((


----------



## Rasha (Jul 7, 2015)

5/10 I kind of got bored of it, CHANGE IT


----------



## hzl (Jul 7, 2015)

10/10 I like


----------



## tokkio (Jul 7, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> 5/10 I kind of got bored of it, CHANGE IT



*NO*  >:^) 

-------

10/10 that pixel looks so cute hahah


----------



## Azza (Jul 7, 2015)

3/10, sorry!


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 7, 2015)

6/10 
You would have got bonus points if it was a purple squid


----------



## tokkio (Jul 7, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 7, 2015)

8/10, great expression.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 7, 2015)

9/10


----------



## tumut (Jul 8, 2015)

3/10 not a very impressive unicorn.


----------



## Hikari (Jul 8, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 8, 2015)

o.e what is that? haha

5/10


----------



## Cress (Jul 8, 2015)

8/10
kawaii


----------



## kikiiii (Jul 8, 2015)

8/10 yooo


----------



## Cress (Jul 8, 2015)

8/10
also kawaii


----------



## Hikari (Jul 8, 2015)

7.8/10 Too much direct.


----------



## tumut (Jul 8, 2015)

8.5/10 Garnet.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 8, 2015)

8/10 thats so cute lol


----------



## tokkio (Jul 8, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Cress (Jul 8, 2015)

9/10
So surprised.


----------



## tokkio (Jul 8, 2015)

8/10
So fit.


----------



## tumut (Jul 8, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 8, 2015)

8/10, I very much like.


----------



## doveling (Jul 8, 2015)

adorable 9/10


----------



## Clavis (Jul 8, 2015)

7/10 because i don't even like Colton Haynes but hot damn


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 8, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Rasha (Jul 8, 2015)

10/10 I luv mr.saturn BOING


----------



## tokkio (Jul 8, 2015)

10/10 bobbbb


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 8, 2015)

Love the expression, 8/10


----------



## Ami (Jul 8, 2015)

9/10


----------



## tumut (Jul 8, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## Rasha (Jul 8, 2015)

10/10 I leik it iz verrry cute!!


----------



## duckvely (Jul 8, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 8, 2015)

8 x


----------



## Jacob (Jul 8, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 8, 2015)

9- that is awesome 0-0


----------



## Ami (Jul 8, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Mao (Jul 8, 2015)

8/10


----------



## duckvely (Jul 8, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jacob (Jul 8, 2015)

10/10 kpop!


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 8, 2015)

1/1


----------



## Spongebob (Jul 8, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Hikari (Jul 8, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 8, 2015)

4/10


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 8, 2015)

6/9


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 8, 2015)

5/10
It's interesting? But i cant tell what it is XD Sorry


----------



## Jacob (Jul 8, 2015)

10/10 stitches!


----------



## Rasha (Jul 8, 2015)

10/10 for teh birthday boi


----------



## Vanillaton (Jul 8, 2015)

10/10 for the love of bob!


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 8, 2015)

10/10 for ANIMU!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 8, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Cress (Jul 8, 2015)

5/10
...


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 8, 2015)

8/10 for tip-top shape.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 8, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 8, 2015)

9/10, adorable. I love it.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 8, 2015)

9/10

Love the colour combo!


----------



## duckvely (Jul 8, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 8, 2015)

10/10

It looks like a space penguin/super hero penguin 8D
Ammmm I right/


----------



## Ami (Jul 8, 2015)

6/10 lacks originality


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 8, 2015)

8/10
That pocky looks yummy  I have some with me right now <3


----------



## Hikari (Jul 8, 2015)

8/10, I love Stitches!


----------



## doveling (Jul 8, 2015)

9/10 steven's universe is great~


----------



## Hikari (Jul 8, 2015)

9/10 dies


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 8, 2015)

9/10.


----------



## doveling (Jul 8, 2015)

8/10~


----------



## tumut (Jul 9, 2015)

5/10
you don't have very good taste in men.


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 9, 2015)

7/10

Not sure who that is, but it's so cute lol!
PS. I agree..


----------



## Stil (Jul 9, 2015)

1/10     Sorry D:


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 9, 2015)

8/10


----------



## tumut (Jul 9, 2015)

7.7/10


----------



## piichinu (Jul 9, 2015)

6/10


----------



## doveling (Jul 9, 2015)

Slye said:


> 5/10
> you don't have very good taste in men.


i beg your pardon?


8/10


----------



## nami26 (Jul 9, 2015)

oh ok........well.......6/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh ok........well.......6/10

and ummm who is that as your avatar and signature?

- - - Post Merge - - -

6/10 who is your avatar and signature


----------



## doveling (Jul 9, 2015)

Pika123 said:


> oh ok........well.......6/10



pikaa 9/10

its colton haynes unless anyone else wants to swoon over him 8 )


----------



## Azza (Jul 9, 2015)

5/10...?


----------



## Clavis (Jul 9, 2015)

4.5/10


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 9, 2015)

8/10


----------



## tokkio (Jul 9, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2015)

4/10 it creeps me out


----------



## Aestivate (Jul 9, 2015)

11/10 because turtle


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2015)

7/10 i like it


----------



## Ami (Jul 9, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Hikari (Jul 9, 2015)

9/10 I love Pocky Sticks!


----------



## tokkio (Jul 9, 2015)

8/10 its cute :^) i dont watch su tho hahah


----------



## piichinu (Jul 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 9, 2015)

10/10.


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (Jul 9, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 9, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Soda Fox (Jul 9, 2015)

10/10, nice wolf, very smooth.  I like it.


----------



## tokkio (Jul 9, 2015)

10/10 very cute omg


----------



## Jacob (Jul 9, 2015)

10/10!!


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jul 9, 2015)

7-10
And if I were to rate the signature, it'd be a definite 10.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 9, 2015)

PanickingTruffle said:


> 7-10
> And if I were to rate the signature, it'd be a definite 10.



8/10
yay thank you man/woman


----------



## phantompony (Jul 10, 2015)

7/10 v nice


----------



## creamyy (Jul 10, 2015)

7/10


----------



## tumut (Jul 10, 2015)

5/10 :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninjad 6.5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 10, 2015)

5/10


----------



## tokkio (Jul 10, 2015)

5/10


----------



## nami26 (Jul 10, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 10, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Clavis (Jul 10, 2015)

7/10


----------



## vurren (Jul 10, 2015)

7/10


----------



## nami26 (Jul 10, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jacob (Jul 10, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 10, 2015)

8/10. Simplicity.


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jul 10, 2015)

10-10.
Chopper's fantastic.


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 10, 2015)

10\8


----------



## tokkio (Jul 10, 2015)

7/10


----------



## cannolis (Jul 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jul 10, 2015)

10/10!!!!

So cute!!! XD


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 10, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jacob (Jul 11, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Hikari (Jul 11, 2015)

9/10. Penguins are cool! that is a penguin, right!?


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 11, 2015)

9/10. Beautiful.


----------



## Hikari (Jul 11, 2015)

8/10


----------



## tumut (Jul 11, 2015)

8.3/10


----------



## Aestivate (Jul 11, 2015)

8/10 cuz amazing derp face


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jul 11, 2015)

7-10.


----------



## DinoDymo (Jul 11, 2015)

10/10 :O


----------



## Hikari (Jul 11, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jacob (Jul 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tokkio (Jul 12, 2015)

9/10 dunno whut that is but its p cool


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (Jul 12, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## Clavis (Jul 12, 2015)

9/10 omg that game was my childhood


----------



## Pearls (Jul 12, 2015)

6/10


----------



## tokkio (Jul 12, 2015)

8/10 cutee


----------



## tumut (Jul 12, 2015)

Clavis said:


> 9/10 omg that game was my childhood



Same I love Nitrome.


8.3/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 12, 2015)

9/10 no idea who they are but they are cute <3


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 12, 2015)

Uhhh....7/10


----------



## riummi (Jul 12, 2015)

8/10


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 12, 2015)

9/10 ; Pretty!


----------



## tassberri (Jul 13, 2015)

7/10 BIG HAIR BIG SCORE


----------



## Aeryka (Jul 13, 2015)

10/10, it's cute!


----------



## tokkio (Jul 13, 2015)

9/10


----------



## al-tirah (Jul 13, 2015)

8/10


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jul 13, 2015)

9/10
I love the colours and it has a cat on it! XD


----------



## tokkio (Jul 13, 2015)

9/10 looks rly cute


----------



## peachies (Jul 13, 2015)

_7/10...it kind of scares me._​


----------



## tokkio (Jul 13, 2015)

9/10 asukaaa


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 13, 2015)

9/10 cool


----------



## Aestivate (Jul 13, 2015)

∞/10 That's Chiaki Nanami right?!


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 13, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Hikari (Jul 13, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Crazyredd35 (Jul 13, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 14, 2015)

5/10


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 14, 2015)

5/10


----------



## al-tirah (Jul 14, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 14, 2015)

8/10


----------



## matt (Jul 14, 2015)

10/10 those eyes and rosy cheeks -- phwoar


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 14, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Pearls (Jul 14, 2015)

6/10


----------



## kitanii (Jul 14, 2015)

8/10


----------



## al-tirah (Jul 15, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Pearls (Jul 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tokkio (Jul 15, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 15, 2015)

7/10 :3


----------



## Klave (Jul 15, 2015)

6/10, the text doesn't fit quite right (I would say due to the font) but nice idea/theme


----------



## tassberri (Jul 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Forek (Jul 15, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Mayor Rose (Jul 15, 2015)

7/10


----------



## tokkio (Jul 16, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 16, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Ami (Jul 16, 2015)

7/10


----------



## tassberri (Jul 16, 2015)

9/10
super super cute


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 16, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 16, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Pearls (Jul 16, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jul 16, 2015)

10/10 SO cute :3


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Rasha (Jul 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 16, 2015)

10/10 but ur sig is my fav


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## kelpy (Jul 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 17, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Pearls (Jul 17, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 17, 2015)

7/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 17, 2015)

9/10 Digimon es kewl.


----------



## kelpy (Jul 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 17, 2015)

10/10 as well!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 17, 2015)

6/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 17, 2015)

8/10 Nice Rainbow Triangle thing. I forgot the name... Pink Floyd I think.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 17, 2015)

NijiNymphia said:


> 8/10 Nice Rainbow Triangle thing. I forgot the name... Pink Floyd I think.



Yes <3 Usually people don't know that


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm familiar with it! So it's no problem, really!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 18, 2015)

10/10 very cute drawign


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 18, 2015)

10/10 too much turt


----------



## Pearls (Jul 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Clavis (Jul 18, 2015)

8/10 it seems sooo familiar

Edit : just realized it was from ace attorney, i've seen the character while watching a friend. I really need to start that series x)


----------



## dottie_minerva (Jul 18, 2015)

9/10

eyebrow game on point.


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 18, 2015)

9/10

I want a bunny hat.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 18, 2015)

11/10-Would Marry Tony Tony Chopper :3


----------



## Pearls (Jul 18, 2015)

5/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 18, 2015)

9/10 Ace Attorney I see.


----------



## TheMayorSaffron (Jul 18, 2015)

10/10 Pokemon and Zelda <3


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 18, 2015)

10/10 <3


----------



## Mayoralsuperiority (Jul 18, 2015)

9/10 yours is adorable


----------



## biibii (Jul 18, 2015)

4/10 bc i dont like selfies but cats r cool


----------



## inkling (Jul 18, 2015)

5/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 18, 2015)

10/10 FABOOLUUUUS. XD


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 18, 2015)

10/10, absolutely love it.


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks! Arcticfox5 drew it for me! 
10/10 for u! ADORABLE!


----------



## biibii (Jul 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 18, 2015)

10/10 and thanks!


----------



## oswaldies (Jul 18, 2015)

☆ 10/10 ♡​


----------



## lizzy541 (Jul 18, 2015)

10/10 it's so cute C:


----------



## Mayoralsuperiority (Jul 18, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> 4/10 bc i dont like selfies but cats r cool



It's ok! Don't worry about it thanks for your input! But, just for the record, that's not a picture of me c: I'm a girl and the picture is of Connor Franta, he's an internet celebrity basically.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 19, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 19, 2015)

5/10 bc i don't know what it is sorry


----------



## Pearls (Jul 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 19, 2015)

10/10 adorabuuu


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tumut (Jul 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 19, 2015)

4/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 19, 2015)

Aw thanks! I was wrong! 1000/10


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 19, 2015)

10000/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 19, 2015)

100000/10


----------



## Clavis (Jul 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 19, 2015)

10/10 Dem eyebrows tho.


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 19, 2015)

1000000000/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 19, 2015)

100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10 HA!


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 19, 2015)

10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10 ha


----------



## biibii (Jul 19, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 19, 2015)

11/10-Would Marry with L
Cocovampire:9/10 dat girl looks like she is in drugs


----------



## dudeabides (Jul 19, 2015)

Jetix = awesome... 10/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 19, 2015)

@MayorLondon 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10 Who's laughin now?


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 19, 2015)

@dudeabides 6/10
@NijiNymphia 10/10


----------



## Clavis (Jul 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 19, 2015)

7/10.


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 19, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 19, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 19, 2015)

8/10, that wink.


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 19, 2015)

9/10 cute!


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 19, 2015)

@Niji 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000/10 I am


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 0000000000000000/10


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 20, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

2/10 I hate this country


----------



## device (Jul 20, 2015)

6/10 bc i agree with what you said (but i dont like ur avatar soz)


----------



## Twinleaf (Jul 20, 2015)

6/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

@MayorLondon; 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

@twinleaf 9/10


----------



## device (Jul 20, 2015)

wtf @ above but 3/10 bc ive never been a fan of "cute" avatars


----------



## Clavis (Jul 20, 2015)

7 /10


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

@Niji 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 000000000000000000000000000000/10


----------



## Clavis (Jul 20, 2015)

No offence to you 2 but the spam is kinda getting annoying, especially when you're not actually rating the avatar ABOVE you . Don't wanna be mean saying this, I know you're not bad people.


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

10/10 eyebrow waggle


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

Clavis said:


> No offence to you 2 but the spam is kinda getting annoying, especially when you're not actually rating the avatar ABOVE you . Don't wanna be mean saying this, I know you're not bad people.


We're above one another, but not directly


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

Mayor London said:


> We're above one another, but not directly



XD


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 20, 2015)

6/10


----------



## CrossAnimal (Jul 20, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

8/10


----------



## biibii (Jul 20, 2015)

10000/10 jetix was like life


----------



## okaimii (Jul 20, 2015)

6/10.


----------



## Rako (Jul 20, 2015)

8/10 don't know what kind of anime character it is but he looks cool


----------



## biibii (Jul 20, 2015)

7/10


----------



## duckvely (Jul 20, 2015)

6/10


----------



## okaimii (Jul 20, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## kayleee (Jul 21, 2015)

100%


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 21, 2015)

10/10 Dat Lenny face.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> 10000/10 jetix was like life



Yeah,Jetix was the MLG in a channel block (in my case channel)
oh!,Nice monado kirby! 10/10


----------



## okaimii (Jul 21, 2015)

4/10.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 21, 2015)

5/10


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 21, 2015)

Looks creepy

10/10


----------



## Hikari (Jul 21, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Miharu (Jul 21, 2015)

10/10 loving that gif hahaha


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Jul 21, 2015)

7.5/10~ CUTE AF


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 21, 2015)

5/10


----------



## okaimii (Jul 21, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Clavis (Jul 21, 2015)

9.5/10


----------



## CreakySilver (Jul 21, 2015)

10/10.


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 21, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Jul 21, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Mao (Jul 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Hikari (Jul 21, 2015)

9/10, those flowers look pretty.


----------



## Clavis (Jul 21, 2015)

11/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 21, 2015)

8/10 hes cuteeee :3


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2015)

10/10 :3


----------



## jiny (Jul 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Hikari (Jul 22, 2015)

9/10, I love Lolly!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 22, 2015)

Nice Garnet Pic.! 10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 22, 2015)

9/10


----------



## illunie (Jul 22, 2015)

8/10 for digimon I think? idk


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 22, 2015)

8/10
Too much iluminati


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 22, 2015)

8/8 m8


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## okaimii (Jul 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## doveling (Jul 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 25, 2015)

8/10
2skeleton4meh


----------



## riummi (Jul 25, 2015)

8/10


----------



## doveling (Jul 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 25, 2015)

9/10
2 kawaii


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

6/10

ive never rly played pokemon soz


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 25, 2015)

9/10


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 25, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 25, 2015)

100/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 25, 2015)

100/10 to you! Hey wanna hang out in New Leaf? Ankha's moving in today I think so maybe you can Welcome her with me!


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

6/10

im p sure that it's from 1 to 10 only


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 25, 2015)

4/10 I'm pretty sure that it's a fun thing to do. 10 is overrated... 100/10, London!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 25, 2015)

9/10


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

6/10

im not sure what it is soz


----------



## okaimii (Jul 25, 2015)

6/10


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

5/10

it's ok


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 25, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 25, 2015)

6/10 I never watched jetix


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 25, 2015)

6/10


----------



## okaimii (Jul 25, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Llust (Jul 25, 2015)

9/10


----------



## doveling (Jul 25, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Ami (Jul 25, 2015)

9/10


----------



## okaimii (Jul 26, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 26, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> 6/10 I never watched jetix



U doesnt have childhood  lolxD,jk :3

Okamii:9/10
Remembers me of the monado boy by some reason


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 26, 2015)

8/10 omg


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 26, 2015)

10/10
Dat Lapiz Lazuli (or atleast is what i look like to meh)


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 26, 2015)

Jetix said:


> 10/10
> Dat Lapiz Lazuli (or atleast is what i look like to meh)



8/10 


THANK YOU someone see lapis lazuli


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## device (Jul 26, 2015)

9/10

i rarely give out a high number but it looks rly cool


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jul 26, 2015)

9/10


----------



## device (Jul 26, 2015)

thx

6/10


----------



## biibii (Jul 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 26, 2015)

9/10.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 26, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 26, 2015)

Just want to test mine I just got it, thanks for Ninie for making it!
9/10, AMERIICA


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 26, 2015)

edgy.

8/10


----------



## Miharu (Jul 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## matt (Jul 26, 2015)

7 out of 10


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 26, 2015)

4/10


----------



## okaimii (Jul 26, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 26, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 26, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 26, 2015)

10/10, I love it.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 26, 2015)

9/10


----------



## CrossAnimal (Jul 26, 2015)

9/10


----------



## duckvely (Jul 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 26, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 27, 2015)

7/10 it is really tiny so I cant really see what it is


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 27, 2015)

8/10,i liked more the lapiz lazuli pic.,still,looks good!


----------



## Miharu (Jul 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 27, 2015)

8/10 so cute


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Jul 27, 2015)

Adorable 10/10 c:


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 27, 2015)

R-Really!? He-Ho! 

10/10 too.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 27, 2015)

9/10  cute


----------



## Buggy (Jul 27, 2015)

9/10
Gotta catch 'em all!


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 27, 2015)

9/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 27, 2015)

9/10


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 27, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 27, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Taj (Jul 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 27, 2015)

10/10 Sasuke!?


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## DaCoSim (Jul 27, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 27, 2015)

9/10.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 27, 2015)

9/10 it's very cute


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2015)

10/10 dangan ronpa eyy


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 27, 2015)

9/10 love it


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 27, 2015)

Hard to see 5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2015)

7/10..


----------



## Hikari (Jul 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jul 27, 2015)

10/10 yas


----------



## duckvely (Jul 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 27, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Jul 27, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Hikari (Jul 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Miharu (Jul 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Albuns (Jul 28, 2015)

8/10 'Tis kawaii~ :3


----------



## Bjork (Jul 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 28, 2015)

7/10 nice


----------



## jiny (Jul 28, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 28, 2015)

6/10


----------



## okaimii (Jul 28, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 28, 2015)

6/10


----------



## okaimii (Jul 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 29, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 29, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## Hikari (Jul 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## okaimii (Jul 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 29, 2015)

9/10


----------



## dudeabides (Jul 29, 2015)

10/10 that is righteousness right there.


----------



## okaimii (Jul 29, 2015)

6/10


----------



## riummi (Jul 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 29, 2015)

10/10 ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
For sure (Lenny intesifies)


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 30, 2015)

4/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 30, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 30, 2015)

3/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 30, 2015)

7.8/10
"Too much angryness"-IGN


----------



## PHOENIX (Jul 30, 2015)

6/10
Not enough COD - IGN


----------



## lars708 (Jul 30, 2015)

PHOENIX said:


> 6/10
> Not enough COD - IGN



6/10


----------



## Flowergender (Jul 31, 2015)

4/10


----------



## matt (Jul 31, 2015)

0/10 I can't see your avatar

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait now I can

7/10 quite sweet


----------



## lars708 (Jul 31, 2015)

Um 7/10


----------



## riummi (Jul 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 31, 2015)

8/10
3sp00ky5TinaAndJas0n


----------



## duckvely (Jul 31, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 31, 2015)

9/10
"Too much K-pop"-IGN


----------



## duckvely (Jul 31, 2015)

No such thing 9/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 31, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> No such thing 9/10



Its bootyfulness and art!




LelxD


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Hikari (Jul 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2015)

because dude with afro and boobs 10/10


----------



## lars708 (Jul 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 31, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2015)

7/10


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## lars708 (Jul 31, 2015)

I NEED A DEDEDE AMIIBO HE IS SO COOL 10/10!!!11!1!!1


----------



## Hikari (Jul 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## okaimii (Jul 31, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Flowergender (Jul 31, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Hikari (Jul 31, 2015)

9/10


----------



## riummi (Jul 31, 2015)

100/10

Oh my god YEs ;w; just yes


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2015)

7/10


----------



## device (Aug 1, 2015)

6/10

idk what it is soz


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Aug 1, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Heichou_ (Aug 1, 2015)

o, yus FNAF <3 
10/10


----------



## Heichou_ (Aug 1, 2015)

--
double posted lel


----------



## Hikari (Aug 1, 2015)

7/10


----------



## AmenFashion (Aug 1, 2015)

10/10, I'm loving the vibe


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 1, 2015)

10/10 looks cool


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 2, 2015)

10/10

ALWAYS I WANNA BE WITH YOU AND MAKE BELIEVE WITH YOU AND LIVE IN HARMONY HARMONY OF LOVE


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

10/10 what


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 2, 2015)

10/10

Sorry all I could think of was robot unicorn attack


----------



## jiny (Aug 2, 2015)

2/10....


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 2, 2015)

10/10

so cute


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

4/10

i dont rly like unicorns soz


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

1/10

tbh i was fair to give anything


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Aug 2, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Spongebob (Aug 2, 2015)

10/10 because Mabel


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

4/10

i used to like spongebob as a kid but it looks bad now that i look at it


----------



## cinamomo (Aug 2, 2015)

7/10
mmm its very cute;


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 2, 2015)

7/10!


----------



## AmenFashion (Aug 2, 2015)

8/10; not sure who it is, but she's gorgeous lol


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 2, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Hikari (Aug 2, 2015)

8/10


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

8/10

i like it


----------



## Tianna (Aug 2, 2015)

9/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 2, 2015)

9/10. Would probably be 10/10 without the white background.


----------



## Valliecat (Aug 2, 2015)

8/10 he looks determined


----------



## dudeabides (Aug 2, 2015)

10/10 wow.


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 2, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Jessie. (Aug 2, 2015)

10/10 

niiiice


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 2, 2015)

8/10
Team Rocket!


----------



## Jessie. (Aug 2, 2015)

9/10 
cuuute


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 2, 2015)

7.8/10 not enough James

-IGN


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 2, 2015)

8/10 it made me laugh


----------



## You got mail! (Aug 2, 2015)

10/10 cx


----------



## JonDoesAThing (Aug 3, 2015)

9/10. Those Eyes...


----------



## Beardo (Aug 3, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Cure Whip (Aug 3, 2015)

10/10 bc ASHLEY


----------



## tokkio (Aug 3, 2015)

9/10


----------



## okaimii (Aug 3, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Byngo (Aug 3, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Tianna (Aug 3, 2015)

11/10

I love Domo!


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 3, 2015)

1/10


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Aug 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 3, 2015)

9/10
Would have been a 10/10 if he didn't have two eyes in that drawing


----------



## mayor-essy (Aug 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Tianna (Aug 3, 2015)

10/10

Eeep! Soooo kawaii!! >w<


----------



## mayor-essy (Aug 3, 2015)

10/10 yours is also super cute. >w<


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2015)

9/10 mustache


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 3, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2015)

10/10 neboobs


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Aug 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Tianna (Aug 3, 2015)

10/10

Bill Cipher is baeeeeee!! <3


----------



## okaimii (Aug 3, 2015)

7/10~


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 3, 2015)

6/10


----------



## WonderK (Aug 3, 2015)

9/10.


----------



## Flop (Aug 3, 2015)

Still 14/10


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 3, 2015)

10/10 magikarp<3


----------



## Hikari (Aug 3, 2015)

8/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Tianna (Aug 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## okaimii (Aug 4, 2015)

6/10~
It's pretty cute.


----------



## Jessie. (Aug 4, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Kess (Aug 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 4, 2015)

9/10

i used to have a Isabelle profile pic


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

lol you did
10/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 4, 2015)

10/10 it's really really cute :3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 4, 2015)

6.5/10


----------



## JonDoesAThing (Aug 4, 2015)

9/10.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 4, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 4, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## duckvely (Aug 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 4, 2015)

10/10. Kyeopta!


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 4, 2015)

10/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd, but still 10/10!


----------



## Athariel (Aug 4, 2015)

9/10 Super cute!


----------



## duckvely (Aug 4, 2015)

9/10


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 4, 2015)

9/10


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 4, 2015)

00jachna: ikr! As you can tell, I love him!
DarkDesertFox: 8/10


----------



## kayleee (Aug 4, 2015)

Applecracker 97/10


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 4, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## duckvely (Aug 4, 2015)

9/10


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2015)

9/10


----------



## duckvely (Aug 4, 2015)

9/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 4, 2015)

8/10


----------



## duckvely (Aug 4, 2015)

8/10


----------



## okaimii (Aug 4, 2015)

6/10


----------



## creamyy (Aug 4, 2015)

getting ninja'd

7/10


----------



## duckvely (Aug 4, 2015)

100/10
Lay <3


----------



## creamyy (Aug 4, 2015)

10/10
Because Xiumin <3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 5, 2015)

9/10


----------



## CrossAnimal (Aug 5, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 5, 2015)

7/10 Cutie :3


----------



## duckvely (Aug 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 5, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 6, 2015)

8.5/10 cute


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 6, 2015)

10/10 argh awesome


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 6, 2015)

10/10

yours is definitely awesome too!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 6, 2015)

10/10

my husky needs me


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 6, 2015)

8/10

Lucky star is weird


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Aug 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Buggy (Aug 6, 2015)

10/10
I didn't make it 11/10 bc Bill only has one eye. (-w-)
Super cute, though!


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 6, 2015)

8/10


----------



## duckvely (Aug 6, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Rasumii (Aug 7, 2015)

6/10


----------



## EtchaSketch (Aug 7, 2015)

6/10


----------



## okaimii (Aug 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 9, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 9, 2015)

8/10


----------



## duckvely (Aug 9, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 9, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Togekid (Aug 9, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 9, 2015)

7/10


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 9, 2015)

5/10 sorry i'm a jerk


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 9, 2015)

100/7


----------



## ams (Aug 9, 2015)

7/10


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 9, 2015)

Unibrow/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

(5/10 cuz it's basic af)


----------



## Pearls (Aug 9, 2015)

7/10


----------



## inkling (Aug 9, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 9, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 10, 2015)

5/10 really hard to tell who it is


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 10, 2015)

1/10 

Blurry and boring


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 10, 2015)

8/10


----------



## AmenFashion (Aug 10, 2015)

Awe 10/10!


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 10, 2015)

7/10


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 10, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

8/10 
(got a new avatar idk if i should keep it)


----------



## Bowie (Aug 11, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 11, 2015)

7/10


----------



## cherriielle (Aug 11, 2015)

8/10


----------



## leximo (Aug 11, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

10/10 I love marshal!


----------



## okaimii (Aug 11, 2015)

7/10

I can't really see all that well since the picture size is reduced but it's very neat looking!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 11, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 11, 2015)

8/10 loved dawn


----------



## Jacob (Aug 11, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Hikari (Aug 11, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Bowie (Aug 11, 2015)

6/10


----------



## okaimii (Aug 11, 2015)

8/10

It's different and I like it.


----------



## cherriielle (Aug 11, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 12, 2015)

9/10 it's very cute!


----------



## okaimii (Aug 12, 2015)

Oh, you changed it. I still like it though.

7/10


----------



## Miharu (Aug 12, 2015)

10/10

Persona? <3


----------



## Bowie (Aug 12, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jacob (Aug 12, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 12, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Locket (Aug 12, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 12, 2015)

; - ;

6/10


----------



## Locket (Aug 12, 2015)

4/10 It's creepy '-'


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 12, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> 4/10 It's creepy '-'



It's supposed to be creepy.  6/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 12, 2015)

Goldenapple said:


> It's supposed to be creepy.  6/10



5/10 I don't like it


----------



## Locket (Aug 12, 2015)

8/10 LOOK AT THE QUALITY!


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 12, 2015)

Slammint said:


> 5/10 I don't like it



; - ;

3/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd


----------



## Locket (Aug 12, 2015)

hehe

4/10


----------



## JessSux (Aug 12, 2015)

2/10 I see Yoshi way too much.


----------



## Locket (Aug 12, 2015)

3/10 because wtf


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 12, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> 3/10 because wtf



It's a forever alone face! It deserves a 9001/10!


----------



## Locket (Aug 12, 2015)

I don't like memes, so.

And it's still wtf

4/10


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 12, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 12, 2015)

9/10
the other one wus awsum,still,this one too!


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 12, 2015)

Jetix said:


> 9/10
> the other one wus awsum,still,this one too!



*ignore me*

Who? Melissa?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 12, 2015)

00jachna said:


> *ignore me*
> 
> Who? Melissa?



yes!


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 12, 2015)

Jetix said:


> yes!



I'll go ahead and fix it then

*Ignore me, still*


----------



## Togekid (Aug 13, 2015)

100/10 *claps*


----------



## okaimii (Aug 13, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Hikari (Aug 13, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Nizzy (Aug 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 13, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Bowie (Aug 14, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 14, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Taj (Aug 14, 2015)

9/10 million


----------



## Damniel (Aug 14, 2015)

neester14 said:


> 9/10 million



Oh my gosh 1/183654776367


----------



## Duellym (Aug 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## okaimii (Aug 14, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 14, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## Hikari (Aug 14, 2015)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Aug 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 14, 2015)

9/10


----------



## sock (Aug 14, 2015)

-10/10 

jk actually 500/10


----------



## Bowie (Aug 14, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Clavis (Aug 14, 2015)

7/10, I feel as if the image works better in the signature ;


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 14, 2015)

8/10 cute


----------



## Bowie (Aug 14, 2015)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Aug 14, 2015)

ah 2/10


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 14, 2015)

8/10


----------



## tomothy (Aug 14, 2015)

7/10 looks fluffy


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 14, 2015)

7/10 yours looks fluffy too


----------



## Damniel (Aug 14, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> 7/10 looks fluffy


10/10 beautiful I love the artist


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 14, 2015)

9/10
good game.


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 14, 2015)

10-10! Luv dedede!!!


----------



## dudeabides (Aug 14, 2015)

9/10 hope what a looker!


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 15, 2015)

5/10


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 15, 2015)

7/10 no clue but looks clue


----------



## Bowie (Aug 15, 2015)

6/10


----------



## okaimii (Aug 15, 2015)

5/10

Not sure what it is.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 16, 2015)

8/10
not sure of the anime :/


----------



## Jacob (Aug 16, 2015)

double post woops


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 16, 2015)

10/10 Yup. That's a face.


----------



## mintellect (Aug 16, 2015)

7/10

Creepy. But not as creepy as your sig


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 16, 2015)

10 out of 10 possums.


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Aug 16, 2015)

9/10 cute


----------



## Beardo (Aug 16, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 16, 2015)

8/10 very entertaining 

Especially that sig


----------



## dudeabides (Aug 16, 2015)

10/10 Yoshi's great


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 16, 2015)

10/10 That knee.


----------



## Splendor (Aug 16, 2015)

10/10  Mildly (is that a word?) frightening, but I like it xD


----------



## Locket (Aug 16, 2015)

8/10

4,000th post!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 16, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 17, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 17, 2015)

Um...
7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 17, 2015)

8.2/10


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 17, 2015)

2.5/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 17, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

5/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 17, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> 5/10



1/10


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> 1/10



0/10


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 17, 2015)

10/10 just beautiful


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 17, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Starmanfan (Aug 17, 2015)

9/10 Because I like Cave Story


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 17, 2015)

9/10


----------



## JonDoesAThing (Aug 17, 2015)

7.9/10...? IDK...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 17, 2015)

8/10


----------



## mintellect (Aug 17, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

8/10


----------



## mintellect (Aug 17, 2015)

10/10 would Jacob again


----------



## Beardo (Aug 17, 2015)

6/10


----------



## okaimii (Aug 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

8/10


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 17, 2015)

10/10 ayyyyy


----------



## Ariel. (Aug 17, 2015)

oh I left this for lawall ><

but still, 10/10 cause cute chibis are cute


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

i like the colors 9.5/10!


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 17, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> i like the colors 9.5/10!


0/10 cc;
jk 10/10 ur a babe jacob


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

liz 10/10 queen


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 17, 2015)

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Aug 18, 2015)

6/10


----------



## okaimii (Aug 18, 2015)

8/10


----------



## yoyo98 (Aug 18, 2015)

10/10 Dat guy is hot 83


----------



## Leil (Aug 18, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 18, 2015)

Gardevoir is pretty cool.
6/10


----------



## Jacob (Aug 18, 2015)

8/10
woulve been 10 if it was rendered


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 18, 2015)

10.1/10


----------



## yoyo98 (Aug 18, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Jacob (Aug 18, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Hermione Granger (Aug 18, 2015)

7/10


----------



## CrossAnimal (Aug 18, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Buggy (Aug 18, 2015)

12/10
Whatever animal that is it's my new favorite~


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 18, 2015)

11/10

budop


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Locket (Aug 18, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Bowie (Aug 18, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Starmanfan (Aug 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Buggy (Aug 19, 2015)

11/10 because kool-aid man


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Bowie (Aug 19, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 19, 2015)

weird/weird


----------



## StiX (Aug 19, 2015)

9/10 awesome.


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 19, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Starmanfan (Aug 20, 2015)

4/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 20, 2015)

7/10


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 20, 2015)

5/10


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 20, 2015)

5/10


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 20, 2015)

6/10


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 20, 2015)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 20, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jiska (Aug 20, 2015)

The sunglasses make him even better!
8/10


----------



## Starmanfan (Aug 20, 2015)

5/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 20, 2015)

10/10 lol just us


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 20, 2015)

10/10

Is it really


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 20, 2015)

10/10
0-0 Dundundun


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 20, 2015)

but anyway 10/10



Starmanfan said:


> 5/10



this was so brutal


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 20, 2015)

OH MY GOD YES

10000000000000000000000000000000/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 20, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 20, 2015)

7/20

woopsies 7/10*


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 20, 2015)

2/10 Ehhhhhhh

- - - Post Merge - - -

NINJA'D D:
10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 20, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 20, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 20, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 20, 2015)

2/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 20, 2015)

6/10


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 20, 2015)

7/10 bc its bad quality but pizza cc;


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 20, 2015)

6.5/10
You're really pretty


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Bowie (Aug 20, 2015)

5/10


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2015)

11/10

(King Dedede's expressions are the best, lol)


----------



## Rasha (Aug 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 22, 2015)

Perfection/10


----------



## Pearls (Aug 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## okaimii (Aug 22, 2015)

9/10

It's pretty jazzy.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 22, 2015)

4/4
Looks like a character from Persona 4.


----------



## okaimii (Aug 22, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> 4/4
> Looks like a character from Persona 4.



Amazing.

7/10


----------



## dudeabides (Aug 22, 2015)

Lovely 10/10


----------



## Albuns (Aug 22, 2015)

8/10, pretty far out, man.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 22, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Tael (Aug 22, 2015)

6/10


----------



## doveling (Aug 22, 2015)

6/10
its a bit grainy~

edit; ninja'd, 7/10


----------



## Celty (Aug 22, 2015)

10/10.  Really beautiful flower. ^o^


----------



## Tael (Aug 22, 2015)

9/10 because Ayano's great


----------



## Mink (Aug 22, 2015)

10/10 everytime I look at it it makes me laugh xD


----------



## doveling (Aug 22, 2015)

8/10 adorable!


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Tael (Aug 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## RainCrossing (Aug 23, 2015)

4/10


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 23, 2015)

1/10


Too basic

sorrynotsorry


----------



## RainCrossing (Aug 23, 2015)

It's ok! I don't use proper profile pictures...

1/10 ew.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 23, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Tael (Aug 23, 2015)

7/10 I think it's from Disco Zoo?


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 23, 2015)

10/10

Thats Lucas, right?


----------



## Tael (Aug 23, 2015)

10/10 DDD is flawless <:
Believe or not, it is Lucas


----------



## Damniel (Aug 23, 2015)

8/10 that face though is gorgeous!


----------



## okaimii (Aug 23, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Taj (Aug 23, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 23, 2015)

9/10 i see we got our icons from Jasmine


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 23, 2015)

8/10


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 23, 2015)

6/10


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 23, 2015)

6.3/10


----------



## okaimii (Aug 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 23, 2015)

7/10 meh


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2015)

5/10


----------



## earthquake (Aug 24, 2015)

3/10... what


----------



## Albuns (Aug 24, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 24, 2015)

6/10


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Aug 24, 2015)

Tenouttaten 8D


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2015)

9/10


----------



## okaimii (Aug 24, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 24, 2015)

7/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

7/10


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 25, 2015)

5/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yaaaaaaaassss 10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 25, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 25, 2015)

9/10


----------



## CrossAnimal (Aug 25, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 25, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 25, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Hikari (Aug 25, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Artinus (Aug 25, 2015)

6/10 I know the show but not a huge fan of it, still cool tho!


----------



## AS176 (Aug 25, 2015)

7/10 cuz of the lack of Bam in your villagers lol


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 28, 2015)

6/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2015)

10/10 love it


----------



## lars708 (Aug 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 29, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 29, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 29, 2015)

1/10
That is some scary sht


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Aug 29, 2015)

7/10 kawaii


----------



## okaimii (Aug 29, 2015)

3/10

I'm not a very big fan of Dan. :/


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Aug 29, 2015)

2/10

I'm not a very big fan of anime :/


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 29, 2015)

8/10 
I'm a fan of Dan xD


----------



## Jacob (Aug 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 29, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## SociaLily (Aug 29, 2015)

8/10 's cute


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 29, 2015)

3/10


----------



## AS176 (Aug 29, 2015)

4/10


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Aug 29, 2015)

3-10.


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 29, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 29, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 29, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 29, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 29, 2015)

2/10


----------



## piichinu (Aug 29, 2015)

2/


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 29, 2015)

9/10 so cute


----------



## AS176 (Aug 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## matt (Aug 30, 2015)

4/10


----------



## tokkio (Aug 30, 2015)

2/10


----------



## matt (Aug 30, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 30, 2015)

1/10


----------



## matt (Aug 30, 2015)

4/10


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 30, 2015)

im sorry but 1/10


----------



## matt (Aug 30, 2015)

What?! Don't you like villager?

3/10


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 30, 2015)

fine 4/10


----------



## matt (Aug 30, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 30, 2015)

1/10


----------



## duckvely (Aug 30, 2015)

5/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Aug 30, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 30, 2015)

6/10


----------



## tokkio (Aug 30, 2015)

11/10 bc yu is def a 11/10


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 30, 2015)

tyty

8/10 because screaming peeps look rad~


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Aug 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Ariel. (Aug 30, 2015)

7/10 cause I can't see it very well


----------



## jiny (Aug 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 30, 2015)

7/10 a little hard to see all the detail but looks cute


----------



## tokkio (Aug 30, 2015)

3/10


----------



## okaimii (Aug 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 30, 2015)

11/10 

Favorite avatar on the forum <3


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Aug 30, 2015)

tenouttaten


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 30, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 30, 2015)

4/10


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## duckvely (Aug 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Esphas (Aug 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## piichinu (Aug 30, 2015)

0/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 30, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Esphas (Aug 30, 2015)

piimisu said:


> 0/10


ur just mad because u gave me free art



Cadbberry said:


> 9/10



7/10


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 31, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 31, 2015)

8/10 really cute c':


----------



## piichinu (Aug 31, 2015)

9/


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 31, 2015)

9/10


----------



## riummi (Aug 31, 2015)

11/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 31, 2015)

9/10


----------



## T-Kun (Aug 31, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Mao (Aug 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Aug 31, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 31, 2015)

7/10 because artistic but I don't get it


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 31, 2015)

6/10


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Aug 31, 2015)

7/10 YOU DON'T KNOW THE FUNYARINPA?! APOLOGIZE TO THE FUNYARINPA!
(sorry if that seemed rude it's a reference to a really great game called 9 hours 9 persons 9 doors and that's what my avatar is.if you look at it in the right way it looks like a french bulldog.)


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 31, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 1, 2015)

4/10


----------



## AS176 (Sep 1, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 1, 2015)

6/10


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 1, 2015)

8/10 it's sweet :')


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

9/10


----------



## rubyy (Sep 1, 2015)

9/10 cute dainty transparent


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 1, 2015)

6/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Sep 1, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 2, 2015)

4/5


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jacob (Sep 5, 2015)

9/10


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

100/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

1/1


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 5, 2015)

100/100


----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2015)

8/


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 5, 2015)

9/10 no idea who they are but they look cool


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## piichinu (Sep 6, 2015)

5/


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Sep 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 7, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Hikari (Sep 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 7, 2015)

100/100


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 7, 2015)

4201337/69


----------



## Megan. (Sep 7, 2015)

4/10


----------



## piichinu (Sep 7, 2015)

3/10 cant really see anything


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 13, 2015)

7/10!


----------



## okaimii (Sep 13, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jacob (Sep 13, 2015)

7/10!


----------



## piichinu (Sep 13, 2015)

-5


----------



## Jacob (Sep 13, 2015)

0/10


----------



## okaimii (Sep 13, 2015)

5/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 13, 2015)

8/10!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 13, 2015)

9/10, I really dig that Marvin the martian.


----------



## [wanderlust] (Sep 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## davroslek (Sep 13, 2015)

10/10 <3


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 13, 2015)

7/10!


----------



## JessSux (Sep 14, 2015)

9/10


----------



## piichinu (Sep 14, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

10/10! <3


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 14, 2015)

10/10 yay! you were able to use the sig I made you -happy- hehe <3


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 14, 2015)

10/10 because it's really cute!


----------



## Esphas (Sep 14, 2015)

9/10. i like it


----------



## AS176 (Sep 14, 2015)

8/10 cool


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 14, 2015)

3/10 really blury, makes it hard to see you, if that is you


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 14, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 14, 2015)

7/10


----------



## piichinu (Sep 14, 2015)

10


----------



## Esphas (Sep 14, 2015)

10


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 14, 2015)

0/10


----------



## Pearls (Sep 14, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 14, 2015)

8/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 14, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 14, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## AS176 (Sep 16, 2015)

11/10


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 16, 2015)

11/10


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Pearls (Sep 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 16, 2015)

5/10


----------



## piichinu (Sep 16, 2015)

5/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 16, 2015)

9/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 16, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jacob (Sep 16, 2015)

7.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 16, 2015)

9/


----------



## Peter (Sep 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 16, 2015)

10. c:


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 16, 2015)

10/10!


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 16, 2015)

7/10


----------



## AS176 (Sep 16, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 16, 2015)

6/10


----------



## pastellrain (Sep 16, 2015)

10/10 because yuri


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Sep 17, 2015)

6/10 bc kawaii af


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 17, 2015)

7/10 Love them


----------



## Rasha (Sep 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 17, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 17, 2015)

7/10


----------



## piichinu (Sep 17, 2015)

12


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 17, 2015)

9/10


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 17, 2015)

8/10


----------



## riummi (Sep 17, 2015)

8/10


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

10/10 so cute!


----------



## Kess (Sep 17, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 17, 2015)

7/10 Cute presentation


----------



## Sanxithe (Sep 17, 2015)

7/10


----------



## AS176 (Sep 17, 2015)

4/11.5


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 18, 2015)

11/10


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 18, 2015)

69 out of 10


----------



## AS176 (Sep 18, 2015)

21/69


----------



## kwonniebunz (Sep 18, 2015)

teeen outta teeen


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 18, 2015)

7/10 Image is a little compressed, I dont really know who that is but it looks cool


----------



## Pearls (Sep 18, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 18, 2015)

9/10 it looks cute :')


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 18, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Raffy (Sep 19, 2015)

what is that

10/10


----------



## Damniel (Sep 19, 2015)

Raffy said:


> what is that
> 
> 10/10



8/10 no clue who that is though.


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2015)

2/10


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 19, 2015)

6/10


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2015)

10/10 fang


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 19, 2015)

10/10

kawaii as fack


----------



## Akimari (Sep 19, 2015)

5/10, creepy


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 19, 2015)

0/10

Kool-Aid does not agree


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 19, 2015)

7/10 I'm feeling cool


----------



## AS176 (Sep 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## NicPlays (Sep 19, 2015)

The mirror on its own gets a 10/10


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 19, 2015)

8/10 it looks really sweet :')


----------



## NicPlays (Sep 19, 2015)

10/10 awesome drawing! And thanks!


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 20, 2015)

8/10 Super cute :3


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 20, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Pearls (Sep 20, 2015)

6/10


----------



## NicPlays (Sep 20, 2015)

8.5/10 I love that style


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2015)

10/10 looks cool


----------



## Pearls (Sep 20, 2015)

5/10


----------



## AS176 (Sep 20, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 21, 2015)

2/10 I can really only see a mirror


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2015)

8/10 Nice


----------



## Megan. (Sep 21, 2015)

9/10


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 21, 2015)

7/10

I have no "proper" profile picture XD


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 21, 2015)

10/10 so super cute


----------



## Rasha (Sep 21, 2015)

2/10


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Wewikk (Sep 21, 2015)

10/10


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

9/10 one of my fav pokemon!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 22, 2015)

8/10!


----------



## Megan. (Sep 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## tumut (Sep 22, 2015)

7.9/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 22, 2015)

Looks cool 

8/10


----------



## AS176 (Sep 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## tumut (Sep 22, 2015)

1/10
not fresh


----------



## Pearls (Sep 22, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 22, 2015)

8.9/10


----------



## Megan. (Sep 23, 2015)

6/10


----------



## tumut (Sep 23, 2015)

8/10


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 23, 2015)

5/10


----------



## tumut (Sep 23, 2015)

8.3/10


----------



## Pearls (Sep 23, 2015)

6/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 23, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## Jacob (Sep 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## AS176 (Sep 23, 2015)

1738/2121


----------



## Megan. (Sep 23, 2015)

5/10


----------



## tumut (Sep 23, 2015)

8.7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Sep 25, 2015)

5/10


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 25, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Squidward (Sep 25, 2015)

10/10 so cute.~


----------



## tumut (Sep 25, 2015)

7.6/10


----------



## CrossAnimal (Sep 25, 2015)

8/10
I don't know what it is, but it's cute.


----------



## tumut (Sep 25, 2015)

It's a Yeti aka an Abominable snowman.

Anyway 7.2/10 Reminds me of Duck Hunt.


----------



## Megan. (Sep 25, 2015)

8/10


----------



## lars708 (Sep 26, 2015)

8 out of 10!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## tumut (Sep 26, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2015)

I don't know what it's from but it looks kinda good! 7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## tumut (Sep 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 28, 2015)

7/10 i love my tomogatchis.... though they are pretty forgoten


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

8/10 
I still remember when I made art of you haha.


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 28, 2015)

10/10

ninjad </3


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

gazillion/10

honestly I would rate my avatar zero. I hate it


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

9/10


----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)

i like how it looks 10


----------



## Esphas (Sep 28, 2015)

uwu/10


----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)

uwuwu/10


----------



## Jacob (Sep 28, 2015)

2/10


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Esphas (Sep 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)

10/10 i love the color scheme even tho i dont like grey backgrounds you still make it look nice af
EDIT: OH THIS IS AN AVATAR THREAD. 10/10 STILL



Jacob_lawall said:


> 2/10



0/10 I CAN BUY UR COLLECTIBLES WITH TBT THAT I SHT OUT OF MY ASS


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

8/10!


----------



## Jacob (Sep 28, 2015)

7/10


piichinu said:


> 0/10 I CAN BUY UR COLLECTIBLES WITH TBT THAT I SHT OUT OF MY ASS


Prove it


----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)

WOW I THOUGHT THIS WAS A RATING COLLECTIBLES THREAD MY BAD. BUT ANYWAY STILL 0/10


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Lmao 9/10


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## gravyplz (Sep 28, 2015)

8/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

*10/10


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

I feel rejected 0/10 >:3


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Sep 28, 2015)

6/10


----------



## aericell (Sep 28, 2015)

6/10


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Carfax (Sep 28, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

6/10
Welcome to tbt!


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 28, 2015)

4/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops 9/10


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## gravyplz (Sep 28, 2015)

lars708 said:


> I feel rejected 0/10 >:3



: 00000000

- - - Post Merge - - -

still a 10/10


----------



## Esphas (Sep 28, 2015)

5/10


----------



## 3skulls (Sep 28, 2015)

7/10 The stare your avatar has just stole my soul.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 28, 2015)

4/10


----------



## 3skulls (Sep 28, 2015)

5/10 Not a fan of anime. No Love for K.K?


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 28, 2015)

10/10 Totally awesome xD


----------



## Esphas (Sep 28, 2015)

9/10 for stein <3

edit: ninjad, ?/10


----------



## gravyplz (Sep 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jacob (Sep 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

8/10
it will change though
it always does.


----------



## aericell (Sep 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

9/10 Canderulure!


----------



## okaimii (Sep 28, 2015)

10/10

It's Okami!


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 28, 2015)

8/10 cuttteeee everything is so cute tday


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

okaimii said:


> 10/10
> 
> It's Okami!



YESSSSSS!!! Fan?
9/10


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 28, 2015)

9/10!


----------



## lars708 (Sep 29, 2015)

8/10 kjoot


----------



## FrozenLover (Sep 29, 2015)

3/10
Sorry but I have no idea what that is


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 29, 2015)

7/10
Why do you not give Elsa a ballon?
Because she'll *let it go.*


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 29, 2015)

9/10. Cuteeeeee


----------



## Esphas (Sep 29, 2015)

5/10


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 29, 2015)

2/10


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 29, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> 2/10



OUCH you must really dislike me lolololol, that is ok I still give you a 7/10 xD


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 29, 2015)

Oh lol sorry it's just I'm not a fan of selfies 
Thanks for the 7

Lemme give you a 4 instead xD


----------



## Pearls (Sep 29, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Esphas (Sep 29, 2015)

9/10. love pearl


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

7/10
Nice colors!


----------



## Hatori (Sep 29, 2015)

0/10 i mean jeez 9/10 because red and amaterasu


----------



## hydrophonic (Sep 29, 2015)

6/10.


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 29, 2015)

8/10 very cool :3


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 29, 2015)

10/10 Gorgeous ♡


----------



## FallenStars (Sep 29, 2015)

10/10 It's ADORABLE!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 29, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 29, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 29, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Jacob (Sep 29, 2015)

6/10


----------



## 3skulls (Sep 29, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Mayoralsuperiority (Sep 29, 2015)

6/10
(Sorry!)


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

10/10 for Connor.


----------



## Mayoralsuperiority (Sep 29, 2015)

10/10 Because Connor (And also, you're the celestial god how can I give you anything lower?!)


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 29, 2015)

8/10 cute cat


----------



## okaimii (Sep 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## riummi (Sep 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jacob (Sep 29, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

3/10 reminds me of Morgan.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> 3/10 reminds me of Morgan.



MORGAN IS FLAWLESS GO TO THE SHAME CORNER


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

piichinu said:


> MORGAN IS FLAWLESS GO TO THE SHAME CORNER



I LIKE FEMALE MORGAN BETTER THOUGH
8/10 Cordellia.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 29, 2015)

0/10


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> 0/10



My rating seems to be decreasing for you, I'll be in the negatives soon!


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

IM NICE SO A 10


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

I'M NICE TO CORDELIA/SUMIA


----------



## tumut (Sep 29, 2015)

10


----------



## Jacob (Sep 29, 2015)

10!


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

10 WE ARE ALL 10S WE ARE ALL BEAUTIFUL


----------



## tumut (Sep 29, 2015)

12 ANYONE WHO DOES NOT JUMP ON THE FE BANDWAGON FROM HERE ON OUT WILL GET ZEROS


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

13 OF OUT 10 YOUR EVEN BEAUTIFULLER!
I WILL JOIN!!


----------



## Jacob (Sep 29, 2015)

5.

not fe!


----------



## okaimii (Sep 29, 2015)

10/10

I LOVE FE BUT TOO BAD I CAN'T FIND QUALITY ICONS AND SIGS LIKE YOURS //cri


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

10

DO...DO YOU WANT IN


----------



## okaimii (Sep 29, 2015)

10/10

HELL YEAH I WANT IN


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

10 WHICH CHARACTER


----------



## tumut (Sep 29, 2015)

1112


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

53892U59328529058092358205802385UWUS/239483204809234802934083249890834290432909804329083429082430899034209UWUS


----------



## okaimii (Sep 29, 2015)

piichinu said:


> 10 WHICH CHARACTER



VELOR OR MITAMA

10/10


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

11111111111111111111111111111


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

20/10 
WE'RE SO BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Jacob (Sep 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

OMG JACOB YOURE THE ONLY ONE WITHOUT A SQUARE ONE

10


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

666/10


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 29, 2015)

What's with the FE fad o:


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

Aerate said:


> What's with the FE fad o:



WOULD YOU LIKE TO JOIN?


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

YES WOULD YOU


----------



## tumut (Sep 29, 2015)

Aerate said:


> What's with the FE fad o:


Give in.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 29, 2015)

OKAY I GIVE IN


----------



## jiny (Sep 29, 2015)

111111111111111/10
//can I join


----------



## lars708 (Sep 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## okaimii (Sep 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

11/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Javocado (Sep 30, 2015)

10/10 for Chandelure!!


----------



## Bubblepower (Sep 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 30, 2015)

0/10
Sorry, no avatar ;-;


----------



## FrozenLover (Sep 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## lars708 (Sep 30, 2015)

8/10, what do y'all think of my new avatar?


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Heyden (Sep 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 30, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jacob (Sep 30, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 30, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Javocado (Sep 30, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 30, 2015)

2/10


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 30, 2015)

10/10 i like it


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 30, 2015)

Fine fine I'll change it >.< 
Eh I'll give you 4 instead


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

5/10
Ooooo I wonder which sig shows up for you!


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 30, 2015)

4/10


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

3 /10


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

20/10 so beautiful!


----------



## BunnyFox (Sep 30, 2015)

10/10 TP


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 30, 2015)

2/10


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

2/


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 30, 2015)

I like that anime.... 8/10"

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninjad....

7/10 for piichinu


----------



## lars708 (Sep 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 30, 2015)

7/10. Why all da fire emblem peeps?


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

BECAUSE WE'RE REALLY COOL. 6/10


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm seeing you everywhere XD 8/10


----------



## lars708 (Sep 30, 2015)

piichinu said:


> BECAUSE WE'RE REALLY COOL. 6/10



I KNOW RIGHT! 10/10

Ninja'd :0

7/10


----------



## tumut (Sep 30, 2015)

112122223


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 30, 2015)

6/10


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> I'm seeing you everywhere XD 8/10



BECAUSE I AM EVERYWHERE. 6/10 SORRY


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 30, 2015)

Meh no prob. Already rated id


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 30, 2015)

0/10


----------



## okaimii (Sep 30, 2015)

10/10

Cute!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2015)

Ninjad

8/10


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

okaimii said:


> 10/10
> 
> Cute!



Ur cute

- - - Post Merge - - -

8/10


----------



## Rasha (Sep 30, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Ur cute
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 8/10



I thought you were with team popsicle. I honestly prefer the av/sig of the cute blue haired guy


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

10/10 Bootiful.


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 30, 2015)

10/10
(I never expect high ones for mine as they are not anime/pokemon or animal crossing or the like, they are real pics and not a lot goes for real pics, at least none of mine do JS)


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## okaimii (Sep 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> I thought you were with team popsicle. I honestly prefer the av/sig of the cute blue haired guy



I am xD well piichinu liked the blonde guy better so I was like sure c:

And 11/10 it looks perfect <3


----------



## Esphas (Sep 30, 2015)

uwu/uwu


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 30, 2015)

No idea who they are but they are hot but anyhow 8/10


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 30, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## okaimii (Sep 30, 2015)

8/10 its face gets cuter every time


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2015)

9/10 aww thank you ,I love yours


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 30, 2015)

Googeplex/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

B)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Why am I snacking on croutons rn...


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2015)

Cause croutons are the best

6/10


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

9/


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 30, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Sep 30, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## riummi (Sep 30, 2015)

10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 30, 2015)

10


----------



## Jacob (Sep 30, 2015)

10 I love blaze


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

7.8/10 Not enough Jetix


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> 7.8/10 Not enough Jetix



Jetix will come back in March 2016
Also got ninja'd by Jacob c:<


----------



## aericell (Sep 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

8 Shreks/10


----------



## Hikari (Sep 30, 2015)

9/10


----------



## okaimii (Sep 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Hikari (Sep 30, 2015)

9/10

Why does everyone have a cool-looking Fire Emblem avatar + signature all of a sudden?


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 1, 2015)

10/10 Yaaaaas


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 1, 2015)

9/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## lars708 (Oct 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 1, 2015)

9/10


----------



## tumut (Oct 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Megan. (Oct 1, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Heyden (Oct 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 1, 2015)

7/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 1, 2015)

8
—
10


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

i cant tell what it is, but the colors are ok. 7/10


----------



## AS176 (Oct 1, 2015)

2/11


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

vines are dumb/10


----------



## AS176 (Oct 1, 2015)

That wasn't a vine though lol


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 1, 2015)

0.46482927.277265458.9403998765678365457254.5674829300987654.3234567876543456.54345676545678765456765456/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2015)

7/10


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 1, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 1, 2015)

2/10


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 1, 2015)

9.5/10


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 1, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 2, 2015)

7/10 love that anime


----------



## alicerulez (Oct 2, 2015)

8/10, is that some kind of skeleton?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 2, 2015)

alicerulez said:


> 8/10, is that some kind of skeleton?



its a pokemon called chandelure. anyway, 6/10


----------



## Heyden (Oct 2, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 2, 2015)

5/10, Ruby is spooky 8(


----------



## PandaDarling (Oct 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## piichinu (Oct 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## AS176 (Oct 2, 2015)

21


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 2, 2015)

5/10


----------



## piichinu (Oct 2, 2015)

That's a 10!!


----------



## Jacob (Oct 2, 2015)

9/


----------



## Damniel (Oct 3, 2015)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

9/10


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 3, 2015)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

10/10 cool!


----------



## Damniel (Oct 3, 2015)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

5/10


----------



## duckvely (Oct 3, 2015)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 3, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Rasha (Oct 3, 2015)

gazillion


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## piichinu (Oct 3, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Damniel (Oct 3, 2015)

9/10
would be better if blonde.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 3, 2015)

ech i dont like blonde hair uwu

9/10


----------



## okaimii (Oct 3, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Hikari (Oct 3, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Damniel (Oct 3, 2015)

8/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 4, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Megan. (Oct 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Mayoralsuperiority (Oct 4, 2015)

8/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 4, 2015)

7/10!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2015)

6.5/10. Would be a solid 7, but is kinda hard to tell what is going on when you are on mobile.


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

4.5/10


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Heyden (Oct 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## milkyi (Oct 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Oct 5, 2015)

4/10


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 5, 2015)

10/10 I love it!


----------



## morgiana (Oct 5, 2015)

10/10 very nice! ^_^​


----------



## Megan. (Oct 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 5, 2015)

9/10 super cute, from Happy home designer?


----------



## piichinu (Oct 5, 2015)

8/


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

10/10 <3


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> 10/10 <3



11/10 it's SO CUTE <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



HMCaprica said:


> 10/10



Whoops, ninja'd. 10/10 you're pretty :')


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 5, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## Chicken Tender (Oct 5, 2015)

4/10


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 5, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## milkyi (Oct 5, 2015)

9/10


----------



## morgiana (Oct 5, 2015)

9/10! ​


----------



## Jacob (Oct 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Rasha (Oct 5, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Albuns (Oct 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Rasha (Oct 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Oct 5, 2015)

6-10.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## piichinu (Oct 5, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## AS176 (Oct 5, 2015)

4/12


----------



## riummi (Oct 5, 2015)

4//


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 5, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 5, 2015)

9/10~


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 5, 2015)

9/10!


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Limon (Oct 5, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Damniel (Oct 5, 2015)

9/10


----------



## lars708 (Oct 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> 9/10



0/0 UR NO FE CREW MEMBER ;v; (8/10)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 6, 2015)

7.8/10 Too many FE avatars.


----------



## Chicken Tender (Oct 6, 2015)

7/10 c:


----------



## piichinu (Oct 6, 2015)

10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 6, 2015)

6/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

And where is everyone getting those FE avatars from? 0.0


----------



## piichinu (Oct 6, 2015)

2/10 cant see it


----------



## asuka (Oct 6, 2015)

8/10


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 6, 2015)

4/10 
I don't like them sorry lmao


----------



## Rei Kisaragi (Oct 6, 2015)

cute. 9/10


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 6, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Grumble (Oct 6, 2015)

Um, duh! 10/10 because that is just adorable!


----------



## asuka (Oct 6, 2015)

4/10 its rly grainy ;_;


----------



## Grumble (Oct 6, 2015)

9/10 - One of my favorite characters ever!
(And I know about the avatar--I need to get a tiny screw driver to get my SD card out and get higher resolution grabs from my game. )


----------



## Rasha (Oct 6, 2015)

2/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 6, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 6, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Locket (Oct 6, 2015)

7/10 Too dark.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 6, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## Albuns (Oct 6, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 9, 2015)

8/10


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 9, 2015)

10/10 it's awesome


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 9, 2015)

5/10 I love the pokeballs but I'm not a fan of yellow ;-;


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 9, 2015)

I love Another!

Only 8/10 tho, cuz it's too dark


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 9, 2015)

8/10
Where'd you get it from??


----------



## piichinu (Oct 9, 2015)

2/10 ):


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 9, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 9, 2015)

2/10


----------



## piichinu (Oct 9, 2015)

2/10 (pc has super dark colors and sorryyy cant see it)


----------



## Esphas (Oct 9, 2015)

10 rly cute


----------



## tumut (Oct 9, 2015)

10/10 flawless


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 9, 2015)

9.5/10 rly cool tbh


----------



## Kanapachi (Oct 9, 2015)

10/10 perfection


----------



## piichinu (Oct 9, 2015)

11/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 9, 2015)

6/10 not a fan of miss piggy personally


----------



## Kanapachi (Oct 9, 2015)

5/10



piichinu said:


> 11/10



you flatter me


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 9, 2015)

10/9


----------



## Rasha (Oct 9, 2015)

10. very seductive.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> 10/9



yours is 7. I still dunno what it is


----------



## Albuns (Oct 9, 2015)

One hand/Two hands


----------



## Rasha (Oct 9, 2015)

8/10


----------



## tumut (Oct 9, 2015)

7.7/10


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 9, 2015)

9/10 very orange


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 9, 2015)

7/10


----------



## duckvely (Oct 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 9, 2015)

7/10 only cause your pretty pictures are so small and hard to see


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 9, 2015)

8/10!


----------



## KantoKraze (Oct 9, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Rasha (Oct 9, 2015)

8/10


----------



## duckvely (Oct 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vintage Viola (Oct 9, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Damniel (Oct 9, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Jacob (Oct 10, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 10, 2015)

3/10
It scares me slightly xD


----------



## doveling (Oct 10, 2015)

9/10!


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 10, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 10, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Oct 10, 2015)

9/10
nice


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 10, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 10, 2015)

5/10
Scares me too but the water looks so nice and cooooooool
(Sorry I'm weird)


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 11, 2015)

6/10


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Oct 11, 2015)

8/10 Long Live Pokemon <3


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

4/10 a bit long idk


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

It matches your sig (I think?) and I like that xD
10/10 haha


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 11, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 11, 2015)

7/10


----------



## SteveyTaco (Oct 11, 2015)

6.5/10


----------



## riummi (Oct 11, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 11, 2015)

6/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 11, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 11, 2015)

8/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

7.263748473636468565645347986535678857986866445899675657489453838405355869325/10


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 12, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 12, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

7/10 (still)


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 12, 2015)

8/10


----------



## okaimii (Oct 12, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 12, 2015)

9/10 *-*


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 12, 2015)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

10/10 where's the icon I gave you?

you don't have to use it if you don't want
I just found it for you c:


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 12, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 12, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

4.5/10


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

6.9999999/10


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

XD
7.99999999999999/10


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

4/10
again


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

4 juz like before


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

4/10 a vicious cycle
top poster again


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

4 cuz too small


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

4.001/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

6.999999/10


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

7.9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

10/10
Because why not


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

10/10. wits a race to keep my top poster >:3


----------



## piichinu (Oct 14, 2015)

0/10!! ):<


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

I WILL TAKE YOUR PLACE MEWWWHHWHHHWHAHAHHAHAHAHHHAHAHHHAH
sorry about that....

10/10
Still xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

NINJAD

- - - Post Merge - - -

10/10


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

9.99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

0.00000000000000000001/10


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

K.

0.0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

0.00000001/0.00000001


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

pshhhhhh

0.000000000000000000000001/1000000


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

;-;
Whyyy
0.1/100000000000000000000000000


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10 wtf XD


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

10/10


JK


0.57367787765321674678877654/2.6677888885544444444444


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

K m8.

8/10 brb


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

NOOOOOOOOOOO
-10000000/1000000


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

im unsubscibing from this thread byyeeeeee


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Cri


----------



## piichinu (Oct 15, 2015)

4/10 ):


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Esphas (Oct 15, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

7/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 15, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 15, 2015)

50/10


----------



## Spongebob (Oct 15, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 15, 2015)

9000/10


----------



## Rasha (Oct 15, 2015)

50/5


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 15, 2015)

9.9/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 15, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Rasha (Oct 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 15, 2015)

1000/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 15, 2015)

8/10!


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 15, 2015)

10.1/10


----------



## CrossAnimal (Oct 15, 2015)

11/10


----------



## duckvely (Oct 15, 2015)

9/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 15, 2015)

17/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 15, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 15, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 15, 2015)

i don't know who that is but it's an aesthetically pleasing icon 8/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 15, 2015)

11/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 15, 2015)

8/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 15, 2015)

9.6/10


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 15, 2015)

10/10 Go animated Zelda!


----------



## Llust (Oct 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 16, 2015)

7/10


----------



## LalaPenguin (Oct 16, 2015)

7/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Oct 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

9000/10


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Oct 16, 2015)

eleanorshock said:


> 9000/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

9.46373715234464364242654755757366363752877482765294549368276518244639355820364719445727356717653925543716664945471745371755481826436/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

100.1/10


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 16, 2015)

eleanorshock said:


> 100.1/10



8,6/10


----------



## Rasha (Oct 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

5/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

10/10.1


----------



## Damniel (Oct 16, 2015)

2/10,I have no clue what that is sorry.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 16, 2015)

10/10 because I love Okami. :3


----------



## Rasha (Oct 17, 2015)

10/10
it's nice.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

OVER 9000/10 000


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 17, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

10/10
Love it xD


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 17, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

4/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 17, 2015)

7.9/10


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Oct 17, 2015)

7/10


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 17, 2015)

i have no idea what i'm looking at here. ???/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

7 or 8/10


----------



## Llust (Oct 17, 2015)

10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

Oh wow ty xD

8.5/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 17, 2015)

9/10


----------



## LovelyLavender (Oct 17, 2015)

9/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

11/11.1


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

0.000000001/0.000000001


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 18, 2015)

11/10


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Oct 18, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 18, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Damniel (Oct 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## sam8806 (Oct 18, 2015)

100000/10


----------



## Peter (Oct 18, 2015)

0/10

where is it


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 18, 2015)

9/10 awww cute


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 18, 2015)

9/10 DOLPHINS!


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 18, 2015)

7/10 idk why but it is just so cute


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 18, 2015)

6/10


----------



## tumut (Oct 18, 2015)

5.5/10 u can do better


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 18, 2015)

5/10 what is it, other then an otter


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 18, 2015)

10/10 =3


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 18, 2015)

4/10
</3


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 18, 2015)

7/10 That game looks so cute, I wanna play but I dont have a wii U 

Ninjd

4/10 starter photo :/


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 18, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> 7/10 That game looks so cute, I wanna play but I dont have a wii U
> 
> Ninjd
> 
> 4/10 starter photo :/



R00d

it said profile pic
not profile pic
*snort* you are nawt allowed to join the lenny group </3 icri evrytiem
.000000000000000000000001/1000000000000000000000


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 18, 2015)

Dinosaur~Wolf said:


> R00d
> 
> it said siggy
> not profile pic
> ...



4/10 this is the avatar rating thread... I am so confused what you are talking of


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 18, 2015)

Dinosaur~Wolf said:


> R00d
> 
> it said siggy
> not profile pic
> ...



Dino calm down omg x'D

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also for Cadbberry
I rate it 4/10
Though it's just personal preference xD
All depends on the persons interest ;w;


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 18, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 18, 2015)

yayy i joke

- - - Post Merge - - -

was it true confusion


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2015)

1/10


----------



## Rasha (Oct 18, 2015)

5/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 18, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 18, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 18, 2015)

8/10 for spoopy adorableness.


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2015)

6.2/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 18, 2015)

7/10


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 18, 2015)

8/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 18, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 18, 2015)

8/10, themed for spookyween 8)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

9/10 undertale?


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Rasha (Oct 18, 2015)

5/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

7/10


----------



## CrossAnimal (Oct 18, 2015)

8/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## duckvely (Oct 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 19, 2015)

10/10 kpop


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## duckvely (Oct 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 19, 2015)

10.1/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Rasha (Oct 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 19, 2015)

2/10 can't really see it


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 19, 2015)

Ness/10


----------



## piichinu (Oct 20, 2015)

9/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 20, 2015)

9.9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999/10


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 20, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 20, 2015)

6.5/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 21, 2015)

11/10.1


----------



## Javocado (Oct 21, 2015)

10/10!


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 21, 2015)

Yoshi/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 21, 2015)

100/100.00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001

Nothing is perfect.


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 21, 2015)

is that a dragon?/10



Sparro said:


> Nothing is perfect.



cake is perfect


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 21, 2015)

That is not a dragon, take a closer look/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 21, 2015)

still can't figure it out/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 21, 2015)

11/10 for nightmare before Christmas <3


----------



## lars708 (Oct 21, 2015)

8/10 ^^


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 21, 2015)

9/10 cute
bonus points for pink


----------



## Squidward (Oct 21, 2015)

It's so cute, I love the color palette!


----------



## Rasha (Oct 21, 2015)

pretty. 8.5/10


----------



## lars708 (Oct 21, 2015)

10 out of 10 ofc


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 21, 2015)

5/10
Don't care much for Yoshi personally haha. ;w;"


----------



## piichinu (Oct 21, 2015)

4/10 ):


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 21, 2015)

8/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 21, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Llust (Oct 21, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 21, 2015)

7/10

If it was hand drawn, I applaud you!


----------



## piichinu (Oct 21, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 21, 2015)

Flaming_Oceans said:


> 7/10
> 
> If it was hand drawn, I applaud you!



It was XD I drew it as a commission for my shop

8/10


----------



## chocobeann (Oct 21, 2015)

8.5/10 
chandelure and its evos are adorable! xD


----------



## piichinu (Oct 21, 2015)

7/10 for quality but im not a kpop fan so 3/10 ):


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 21, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Llust (Oct 21, 2015)

6/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 22, 2015)

9.5/10


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 23, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Llust (Oct 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 23, 2015)

9/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Rasha (Oct 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Hikari (Oct 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## okaimii (Oct 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 23, 2015)

10/10


----------



## GoldWatson (Oct 23, 2015)

8/10


----------



## okaimii (Oct 23, 2015)

8/10


----------



## piichinu (Oct 24, 2015)

9/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Llust (Oct 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Oct 24, 2015)

9/10!


----------



## 0ni (Oct 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Oct 24, 2015)

8.53/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## KittyKawaii (Oct 24, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 24, 2015)

6.5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 25, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 25, 2015)

4/10
I just don't like that pokemon lol


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Taj (Oct 26, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 26, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Samiha (Oct 26, 2015)

9/10
so nice


----------



## Taj (Oct 26, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Samiha (Oct 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Limon (Oct 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 27, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Megan. (Oct 28, 2015)

5/10


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 28, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Hikari (Oct 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 28, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Oct 29, 2015)

6/10


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 31, 2015)

9/10 It's really cute


----------



## sej (Oct 31, 2015)

6/10


----------



## matt (Oct 31, 2015)

9/10 cute avatar


----------



## sej (Oct 31, 2015)

6/10
Thanks!


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 31, 2015)

8/10 it's really cute


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 1, 2015)

6/10 cause I don't know what it is xD


----------



## milkday (Nov 1, 2015)

6/10 (is he nude?)


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 1, 2015)

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> 6/10 (is he nude?)



No lol. Just shirtless 
6/10 way too creepy ring thing


----------



## milkday (Nov 1, 2015)

it's not even from the ring! 7/10 bc only half nude


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 1, 2015)

8/10 

Like it ^^


----------



## piichinu (Nov 2, 2015)

2/10


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 2, 2015)

9/10


----------



## lars708 (Nov 3, 2015)

8/10 plis


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 3, 2015)

6/10


----------



## lars708 (Nov 3, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 3, 2015)

3/10 I hate peach.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 3, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Oldcatlady (Nov 3, 2015)

8/10
Its cute owo


----------



## piichinu (Nov 4, 2015)

6/10

ur old one is 10/10 tho


----------



## Roxi (Nov 4, 2015)

9/10 ^-^


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

10/10 kawaii omfg <33


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 4, 2015)

10/10 fab


----------



## tae (Nov 4, 2015)

9/10 bc that face. omg.


----------



## 00jachna (Nov 4, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 4, 2015)

10/10 Because Cuteness! <3


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 4, 2015)

7.55559999/10

So specific omfg xD


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 4, 2015)

a solid 6/10


----------



## Mao (Nov 4, 2015)

6/10


----------



## piichinu (Nov 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## 3skulls (Nov 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 4, 2015)

0.5/10 sorry xD


----------



## 3skulls (Nov 4, 2015)

9/10 why no love for arnold?  lol


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 4, 2015)

His abs are creeping me out
Sorry
I have issues


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 4, 2015)

7.6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 4, 2015)

7/10


----------



## okaimii (Nov 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 5, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tae (Nov 5, 2015)

11/10


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 5, 2015)

11/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 5, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 5, 2015)

10/10 Chandelure <3 ^_^


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 5, 2015)

10/10 cute c:


----------



## Mink (Nov 6, 2015)

5/10 oh bucky


----------



## tae (Nov 6, 2015)

9/10 pastels are so cute


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 6, 2015)

9/10 it looks so rad


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 6, 2015)

9/10 Ayee


----------



## Roxi (Nov 6, 2015)

10/10 :3 Cute!


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 6, 2015)

10/10 :3


----------



## sej (Nov 6, 2015)

8/10


----------



## tae (Nov 6, 2015)

7/10 

it's very cute i like your pixel!


----------



## milkyi (Nov 6, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 6, 2015)

Bewbs 

6.9999/10


----------



## milkyi (Nov 6, 2015)

IS that Nicolas Cage I see???????

69/10


----------



## Jacob (Nov 6, 2015)

5/10


----------



## okaimii (Nov 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

9.9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 7, 2015)

1337/69


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 7, 2015)

Thx u
7/10


----------



## Mao (Nov 7, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 7, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 7, 2015)

Changed it 
sorry not sorry

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 7, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 7, 2015)

8/10


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 7, 2015)

4/10
it is v creepy


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 7, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Jacob (Nov 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 7, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 7, 2015)

2/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 7, 2015)

11/10 what


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 7, 2015)

Aha

8/10


----------



## Damniel (Nov 7, 2015)

π/10 
Pi symbol.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 7, 2015)

10/10 pretty graphics!


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 7, 2015)

I can't remember what that animal is

10/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 8, 2015)

8/10 :3


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 8, 2015)

8/10


----------



## tumut (Nov 8, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 8, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Nov 8, 2015)

10/10
So cute! ^.^


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 8, 2015)

9/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 9, 2015)

10/10 ^-^


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 10, 2015)

7/10 it's cute, i like jint's art


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 10, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Damniel (Nov 10, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 10, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 11, 2015)

6/10


----------



## pandapples (Nov 11, 2015)

5/


----------



## kikiiii (Nov 11, 2015)

cute!! 8/10


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 11, 2015)

7/10


----------



## tae (Nov 11, 2015)

1/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Nov 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 11, 2015)

5/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Nov 11, 2015)

10/ 10


----------



## jiny (Nov 11, 2015)

0/10 I can't see it


----------



## duckvely (Nov 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Nov 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tae (Nov 11, 2015)

7/10


----------



## okaimii (Nov 11, 2015)

8/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 11, 2015)

9/10


----------



## milkyi (Nov 11, 2015)

10/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 12, 2015)

10/10 melanie martinez <3


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 12, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Llust (Nov 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tae (Nov 12, 2015)

10/10 that anime was so cute i loved it.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Nov 12, 2015)

hmm.
5/10


----------



## okaimii (Nov 12, 2015)

5/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 12, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 12, 2015)

9/10
I like your signature


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 12, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 12, 2015)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 12, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 12, 2015)

8/10


----------



## pandapples (Nov 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 12, 2015)

7/10


----------



## tumut (Nov 13, 2015)

4/10 blurry


----------



## milkyi (Nov 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 13, 2015)

7/10


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 13, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 13, 2015)

7/10


----------



## milkyi (Nov 13, 2015)

6/10


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Nov 13, 2015)

7/10 Love the hair and necklace!


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 13, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Esphas (Nov 13, 2015)

6.5/10


----------



## Duellym (Nov 13, 2015)

8/10
nice cat


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 13, 2015)

5/10


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 13, 2015)

7/10


----------



## CrossAnimal (Nov 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 13, 2015)

7/10


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 13, 2015)

10/10 c:


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 13, 2015)

*blushes* 10/10 again for you cadbberry


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 13, 2015)

10/10 PEARL IS FAVE


----------



## milkyi (Nov 13, 2015)

10/10 You're so cute. ^.^


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 13, 2015)

PastelPrincess said:


> 10/10 PEARL IS FAVE



damn straight! also 10/10 for pocky


----------



## jiny (Nov 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 13, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> 10/10



1000000/10


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 14, 2015)

10/10 bc steven universe


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 14, 2015)

10/10 who drew that oml


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

11/10


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 14, 2015)

10/10 i love Jint's art ;o; so cute



PastelPrincess said:


> 10/10 who drew that oml



piichinu did ;w; it's an adopt.


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 14, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> 11/10



tysm~ 20/10 for that cute asf artwork

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sleepi said:


> piichinu did ;w; it's an adopt.


needa find them


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 14, 2015)

10/10 if that's you, you are adorable (≧∇≦)b


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 14, 2015)

10/10 c:


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

10/10 <3 piichinu's art is bae


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 15, 2015)

10/10 suppa cute art


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 15, 2015)

10/10 ^^


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 15, 2015)

10/10, cute


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

10/10
I like how it's big


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 15, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 16, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Tease (Nov 16, 2015)

10/10 definitely!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

10/10 (who is that?)


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 17, 2015)

10/10
I just bought the animated avatar an hour ago ♥︎


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 17, 2015)

10/10 you qt~


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

10/10 adorable person! ^^


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

101010100/10


----------



## Bowie (Nov 17, 2015)

6/10


----------



## milkyi (Nov 17, 2015)

10/10 3spooky5me


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 17, 2015)

7/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 17, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 18, 2015)

7/10 but i'm just colorblind (not even kidding) and can't tell what it is


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 18, 2015)

PastelPrincess said:


> 7/10 but i'm just colorblind (not even kidding) and can't tell what it is



Whoa really? That's pretty interesting!
It's just a tree though, probably not worthy of your 7/10!

You get 10/10 for using an actual pic.


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Nov 18, 2015)

8/10! C:  Would Be 10/10 If It Was Less Blurry Looked More Like A Tree xD


----------



## tae (Nov 18, 2015)

6/10 because it fits weird, and that bothers me. xC


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 18, 2015)

4/10 I'm not a fan of blood ( ･⊝･ )


----------



## Bowie (Nov 18, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 18, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 18, 2015)

10/10 owo


----------



## sej (Nov 18, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 18, 2015)

2/10 what is that?  and I'm not a fan of pink either.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 18, 2015)

8/10


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Nov 18, 2015)

8.5/10
I'm Changing Mine To Pikachu Eating Cake


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 18, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 18, 2015)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 18, 2015)

11/4


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## RainbowNotes (Nov 19, 2015)

10/10 for longest tongue


----------



## glow (Nov 19, 2015)

RainbowNotes said:


> 10/10 for longest tongue



10/10, I wish my avi had a transparent background


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 19, 2015)

69/21


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 23, 2015)

8/10, great


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 23, 2015)

8/10 cute pokemon


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 23, 2015)

9/10


----------



## NathanBros (Nov 23, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 23, 2015)

10/10 ^^


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 24, 2015)

10/10, adorable


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 24, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Roxi (Nov 24, 2015)

10/10 ^-^


----------



## glow (Nov 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## NathanBros (Dec 2, 2015)

9/10


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 2, 2015)

100000/10 luigi needs more love


----------



## 3skulls (Dec 2, 2015)

10/10 so basic but so unique.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 2, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 2, 2015)

2/10


----------



## tumut (Dec 2, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 2, 2015)

B-BUT HOW CAN YOU NOT LOVE EUGENE O.O

0.257/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 2, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 2, 2015)

Who is that 

2/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 2, 2015)

10/10
Eugene


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 2, 2015)

Ty xD

9.234/10


----------



## milkyi (Dec 2, 2015)

10/10 because bby Eugene and I think bby Ned.


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 4, 2015)

10/10 Ariana Grande's approve!


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 4, 2015)

7/10 who's that


----------



## LegallyBlondie (Dec 4, 2015)

10/10
Cute c:


----------



## Cailey (Dec 4, 2015)

10/10 adorbs


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 4, 2015)

6/10 

I like square avatars lmao sorry x3


----------



## Hikari (Dec 4, 2015)

9/10


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 4, 2015)

10/10, adorbs.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## gravyplz (Dec 4, 2015)

10/10^-^


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 4, 2015)

10/10


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 6, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Neon Skylite (Dec 6, 2015)

7/10. Sadly doesn't look that attractive.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 6, 2015)

4/10 meh.


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 6, 2015)

10/10 qt



Neon Skylite said:


> 7/10. Sadly doesn't look that attractive.


r00d


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 6, 2015)

PastelPrincess said:


> r00d



lmaooo ikr
10/10 bc your pic is cute! <3


----------



## tae (Dec 6, 2015)

10/10 v cute.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 6, 2015)

10/10 for the nosebleed


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 6, 2015)

10/10 because LOVE


----------



## tokkio (Dec 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## remiaphasia (Dec 6, 2015)

7/10 (but honestly I like the sweet bean bun in your sig more)


----------



## cIementine (Dec 6, 2015)

7/10 ;w;


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 6, 2015)

10/10 I love bee and puppycat oh my gosh. <3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 6, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Mint Blossom (Dec 6, 2015)

7/10 its cl


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 6, 2015)

10/10...shout out to Fall Out Boy


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 6, 2015)

11/10


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 6, 2015)

10/10...LOL...I think I'll post again so I can look at my avatar and signature again..


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 6, 2015)

4.5/10


----------



## Goth (Dec 6, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Megan. (Dec 6, 2015)

5/10


----------



## cassieok5 (Dec 6, 2015)

9/10 It looks festive snowing there...


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 6, 2015)

7/10


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 6, 2015)

5/10


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## MariaD123 (Dec 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 6, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 6, 2015)

4/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 6, 2015)

10/10 because I LOVE BEE AND PUPPYCAT BUT WHY WAS IT DISCONTINUED UGH


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 6, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Cailey (Dec 6, 2015)

8/10 cute


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 6, 2015)

11/10 qt


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 6, 2015)

10/10 whoever drew that needs a HUGE round of applause it's so cute!


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

10/10 because it's the queen.


----------



## tae (Dec 6, 2015)

10/10 i love your avatar claer.


*** i was ninja'd

uhm 2/10 bc i dont like the awkward size. 
your sig makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## tokkio (Dec 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 6, 2015)

9/10

ninja'd

7/10


----------



## duckvely (Dec 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Beardo (Dec 6, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 6, 2015)

8.8/10


----------



## duckvely (Dec 6, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 6, 2015)

9/10 
nice


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 6, 2015)

10/10 i love Selena


----------



## tokkio (Dec 6, 2015)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 6, 2015)

8/10


----------



## tokkio (Dec 6, 2015)

11/10 festive sanic


----------



## queenmimi (Dec 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 6, 2015)

69/10 PEPE! *_*


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Dec 6, 2015)

0/10.
Not a sanic fan
srry


----------



## queenmimi (Dec 6, 2015)

11/10 for tangy


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 6, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 6, 2015)

9/10
.
.
.
that hurt my feels ;(
ninjad
10/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## bug2buga (Dec 6, 2015)

7/10


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 6, 2015)

10/10 WOW CUTE PIC


----------



## tae (Dec 6, 2015)

6/10 cute pink.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

10/10 cute art.

EDIT: Ninja'd but still 10/10


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 6, 2015)

20/10
Cause you my baby mom


----------



## Crash (Dec 6, 2015)

10/10 super cute + santa hat ;v;
edit: dammit u were faster than me but 10/10 for u too bc also santa hat​


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## piichinu (Dec 6, 2015)

0/10


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

30/10 it's Piichinu guys come on.


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 6, 2015)

10/10 because selena is fave

- - - Post Merge - - -



piichinu said:


> 0/10



riummi is offended (it's her art btw)


----------



## kelpy (Dec 6, 2015)

10/10


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 7, 2015)

10/10 I can't read the small text who drew that?


----------



## piichinu (Dec 7, 2015)

As it says in the sig, cocovampire 

I'll raise to a .5/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 7, 2015)

4/10


----------



## MariaD123 (Dec 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## tae (Dec 7, 2015)

4/10


----------



## MariaD123 (Dec 7, 2015)

6/10


----------



## piichinu (Dec 7, 2015)

6/10, i wish the quality was better


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 7, 2015)

piichinu said:


> As it says in the sig, cocovampire


Thanks, guess I missed that silly me

- - - Post Merge - - -

7/10


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 7, 2015)

10/10 cute art


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 7, 2015)

Not sure what it is so... 2/10
dont kill me I'm sorry


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 7, 2015)

10/10 (it's bee and puppycat 0: you poor deprived soul)


----------



## tae (Dec 7, 2015)

they look so angry omfg.

7/10


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 7, 2015)

10/10 because i'm trash


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 7, 2015)

7/10 
Really cute!


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 7, 2015)

10/10



taesaek said:


> they look so angry omfg.



exactly like me every day thats why i chose it as my avatar it reflects my inner being

not really i'm just one heck of a lazy potato


----------



## Mao (Dec 7, 2015)

8/10

it really remind me of sometimes but i can't figure out what


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 7, 2015)

8/10
Not really a fan of k-pop / j-pop


----------



## MariaD123 (Dec 7, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 7, 2015)

5/10


----------



## MariaD123 (Dec 7, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 7, 2015)

10/10 its adorable! (and perfect for the holidays too!)


----------



## Beardo (Dec 7, 2015)

6.5/10

I like Cherry


----------



## jiny (Dec 7, 2015)

2/10
Can't make out what it is


----------



## nami26 (Dec 7, 2015)

7/10 selena gomez is pretty cool

- - - Post Merge - - -

beardo's picture is some characters from the muppets playing guitars


----------



## Jawile (Dec 7, 2015)

7/10 for Pikachu with goggles


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## nami26 (Dec 7, 2015)

Jawile said:


> 7/10 for Pikachu with goggles


lol correct except they are pilot goggles


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 7, 2015)

KAWAII/10


----------



## mugii (Dec 7, 2015)

sonic with a christmas hat?? holy 10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 7, 2015)

8/10


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 7, 2015)

10/10 honestly if i could figure out how to use photoshop and get a christmas hat on mine


----------



## Cailey (Dec 8, 2015)

10/10 beautiful <3


----------



## MariaD123 (Dec 8, 2015)

9/10


----------



## kelpy (Dec 8, 2015)

10/10
purty.


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 8, 2015)

10/10 super cute art


----------



## Goth (Dec 8, 2015)

5/10 no pastels


----------



## nami26 (Dec 8, 2015)

7/10
I like the character who is your avatar


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 8, 2015)

8/10

I decided to hop on the santa hat bandwagon and also added some snow to it.


----------



## tokkio (Dec 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 8, 2015)

100/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 8, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Hikari (Dec 8, 2015)

9/10


----------



## kelpy (Dec 8, 2015)

10/10
no idea what it is


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 8, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 8, 2015)

8/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 8, 2015)

10/10, both ironically and unironically


----------



## kelpy (Dec 9, 2015)

9/10 pretty!


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 9, 2015)

7/10 cute


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 9, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 9, 2015)

all the numbers/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 9, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 9, 2015)

8/10 

I like it!


----------



## tae (Dec 9, 2015)

4/10

idk how i feel about it.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 9, 2015)

6.5/10


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 9, 2015)

10/10 taebae

EDIT: 2/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 9, 2015)

What is that 

100/10000000000


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 9, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> What is that
> 
> 100/10000000000



Freedom Wars' logo. Love the game.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 9, 2015)

9/10

Twas a good game.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 9, 2015)

8/10


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 9, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 9, 2015)

7/10


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 9, 2015)

10/10


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 11, 2015)

10/10 <3


----------



## teto (Dec 11, 2015)

9/10


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 11, 2015)

7/10


----------



## CrossAnimal (Dec 11, 2015)

8/10


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 11, 2015)

10/10 

because its a dog c:


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 11, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 11, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 11, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 12, 2015)

6/10


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

10/10 because grumpy face


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 12, 2015)

7/19 what is it xD


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 12, 2015)

8/10


----------



## sej (Dec 12, 2015)

9/10!


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 12, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Espeonbubbles (Dec 12, 2015)

6/10
don't really know what it is : |


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 12, 2015)

A ship with elementary students in an M rated show? That's kinda gross.

3/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 12, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 12, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

1/1


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

2/10


----------



## kelpy (Dec 12, 2015)

1/10
selena gomez is just ugh :|
no offense lol


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

4/10


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 12, 2015)

OMG *_*/10


----------



## duckvely (Dec 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## kelpy (Dec 12, 2015)

2/10


----------



## lolita.x (Dec 12, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 12, 2015)

3/10


----------



## milkyi (Dec 12, 2015)

100/10

Espeon is my favorite pokemon.


----------



## Pearls (Dec 12, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 12, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 12, 2015)

8/10


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

9/10


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 12, 2015)

7/10


----------



## lars708 (Dec 12, 2015)

Very signature

Much art

8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 12, 2015)

7/10 Never played Splatoon so I dont really know them


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 12, 2015)

7/10


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

2/10 what is that


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 12, 2015)

3/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

0.0000000000000000000000000000000000000001/99999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 12, 2015)

7.6/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

4/10


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## lars708 (Dec 13, 2015)

Kjoot, 8.5/10


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 13, 2015)

7,56/10.


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

Azabache said:


> 7,56/10.



6/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 13, 2015)

7/10


----------



## cIementine (Dec 13, 2015)

solid 3/10


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

9/10


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

10/10 because grumpy face


----------



## jiny (Dec 13, 2015)

4/10


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 13, 2015)

10/10, would rate it a metta*ton* higher if I could 8)


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> 10/10, would rate it a metta*ton* higher if I could 8)



10/10 oh my, your puns are *sans*ational!


----------



## mugii (Dec 13, 2015)

1000/10 bc mettaton is my waif


----------



## jiny (Dec 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## kelpy (Dec 13, 2015)

6/10


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 13, 2015)

7/10


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

9/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Roxi (Dec 13, 2015)

8/10 ^-^


----------



## milkyi (Dec 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Dec 13, 2015)

8/10


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 13, 2015)

10/10

legs


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

10/10
magic


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 13, 2015)

11/10

I can almost smell your avatar, it's that amazing. And it smells like Mettaton.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 13, 2015)

10/10!
I don't actually know where that character is from, but I think it's cool and I want to know who it is. c:


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 13, 2015)

skarmoury said:


> 10/10!
> I don't actually know where that character is from, but I think it's cool and I want to know who it is. c:



10/10 because it's pretty cute!

(btw my avatar is Sans from Undertale with a Christmas hat on because the Christmas hype is too reaaaal)


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 13, 2015)

8/10


----------



## okaimii (Dec 13, 2015)

10/10


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 13, 2015)

10.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 13, 2015)

10/10 I loved Spirited Away when I was a child. Why did I watch it? IDK.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 13, 2015)

9/10!


----------



## okaimii (Dec 13, 2015)

8/10


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 13, 2015)

11/10 IS THAT WHO I THINK IT IS ???????????

edit: omg I forgot his name earlier but I remember now-- is it Clive? (if no then don't mind me goodbye, but if yes then oh gosh I love him hello hello)


----------



## okaimii (Dec 13, 2015)

skarmoury said:


> 11/10 IS THAT WHO I THINK IT IS ???????????



9/10 Yes, I think it is!


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 13, 2015)

7/10


----------



## okaimii (Dec 13, 2015)

6/10~


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 13, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Roxi (Dec 13, 2015)

10/10 ^-^


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 13, 2015)

7/10 its pretty cute


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 13, 2015)

8/10


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 13, 2015)

9/10 circle avatars are love


----------



## radioloves (Dec 14, 2015)

7/10


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 14, 2015)

7/10 so small...!


----------



## okaimii (Dec 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## teto (Dec 14, 2015)

9/10 adorable


----------



## Dim (Dec 14, 2015)

7/10 No idea who that is.


----------



## teto (Dec 14, 2015)

10/10
cuuute


----------



## Beardo (Dec 14, 2015)

7/10 cute


----------



## teto (Dec 14, 2015)

10/10
bangin' avatar


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## teto (Dec 14, 2015)

9/10


----------



## NathanBros (Dec 14, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Dec 14, 2015)

8/10.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 14, 2015)

1000/10


----------



## Dim (Dec 14, 2015)

9/10 :3


----------



## teto (Dec 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 14, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 14, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Dec 14, 2015)

10/10 LMAO


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 14, 2015)

10/10 Cute~


----------



## Megan. (Dec 14, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 14, 2015)

8/10 

I really like it!


----------



## jiny (Dec 14, 2015)

5/10 what is that?


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 14, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> 5/10 what is that?



An evil pokemon that murdered his trainer xD


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 14, 2015)

what is it?
3/10
sorry...


----------



## Dim (Dec 15, 2015)

8/10


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 15, 2015)

9/10

cute C:


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

8/10


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Dec 15, 2015)

9/10 c:


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

9/10 xD


----------



## alesha (Dec 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 15, 2015)

4/10

I don't like that villager sorryy


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

8/10 That dog though. lol


----------



## lars708 (Dec 15, 2015)

Cute! 8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 15, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> 8/10 That dog though. lol



Tis a cat

0/10 scary ****


----------



## lars708 (Dec 15, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Tis a cat
> 
> 0/10 scary ****



BE AFRAID I WILL HAUNT YOUR DREAMS 

9/10 btw


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 15, 2015)

lars708 said:


> BE AFRAID I WILL HAUNT YOUR DREAMS
> 
> 9/10 btw



A-AH NO PLEZ, PLEZ DONT 10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

Oh 9/10 for the cat then.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 15, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

9/10


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 15, 2015)

9/10


----------



## teto (Dec 15, 2015)

9/10


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 15, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 15, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

9/10.


----------



## Dim (Dec 16, 2015)

9/10


----------



## lars708 (Dec 16, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 16, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Megan. (Dec 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## teto (Dec 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 16, 2015)

10/10 c:


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 16, 2015)

9/10


----------



## teto (Dec 16, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 16, 2015)

7/10


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 16, 2015)

One does not simply give Mettaton a 9/10 

10/10 for you again


----------



## teto (Dec 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 16, 2015)

7.1/10


----------



## teto (Dec 16, 2015)

7.2/10

mettaton fills me with determination


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 16, 2015)

0.0/10 Jk 8/10


----------



## Dim (Dec 16, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 16, 2015)

9/10


----------



## okaimii (Dec 16, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 16, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Javocado (Dec 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## milkyi (Dec 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 16, 2015)

9/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 16, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Kiera943 (Dec 16, 2015)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 16, 2015)

10/10


----------



## milkyi (Dec 16, 2015)

10/10 Love me some Bee and Puppycat.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 17, 2015)

3/10 what is that


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Dec 17, 2015)

6/10.


----------



## lars708 (Dec 17, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 17, 2015)

2/10 

too much eyeliner


----------



## lars708 (Dec 17, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> 2/10
> 
> too much eyeliner



LMAO

8.5/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 17, 2015)

3.4/10


----------



## chronic (Dec 17, 2015)

9/10 

that jacket on task tho


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 17, 2015)

Is that literally just some feet xD 2/10


----------



## teto (Dec 17, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 17, 2015)

8/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 17, 2015)

8.3/10


----------



## chronic (Dec 17, 2015)

3/10


----------



## teto (Dec 17, 2015)

10/10

best shoes


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 17, 2015)

8/10, all the purple and white looks really good on your avatar.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 17, 2015)

1/10 sorry ;-;


----------



## cIementine (Dec 17, 2015)

4/10


----------



## teto (Dec 17, 2015)

10/10
you're killing me with bee and puppycat adorableness


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 17, 2015)

6/10


----------



## okaimii (Dec 17, 2015)

5/10


----------



## teto (Dec 17, 2015)

9/10


----------



## cIementine (Dec 17, 2015)

9/10 - it's cute but i'm not really a metaton or undertale fan


----------



## chronic (Dec 17, 2015)

9/10

wavey


----------



## dumplen (Dec 17, 2015)

7/10
Creative, draws attention , but WHO FEETS IS THAT?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 17, 2015)

9/10

needs more Bulma


----------



## chronic (Dec 17, 2015)

pnoggie said:


> 7/10
> Creative, draws attention , but WHO FEETS IS THAT?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2015)

8/10


----------



## teto (Dec 17, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2015)

8/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 17, 2015)

10/10 because christmas and skulls are both perfect


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 17, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 17, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Beardo (Dec 17, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 17, 2015)

7.5/10


----------



## teto (Dec 17, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2015)

9.3/10


----------



## teto (Dec 17, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2015)

8/10


----------



## teto (Dec 17, 2015)

7/10
again


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2015)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 17, 2015)

1/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## milkyi (Dec 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Aali (Dec 17, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 17, 2015)

5/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 17, 2015)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 17, 2015)

2/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 18, 2015)

7/10, the cat with a cowbell is amazing.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 18, 2015)

Cats really see it  

2.5/10


----------



## tae (Dec 18, 2015)

is that Eugene from buzzfeed.

7/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 18, 2015)

taesaek said:


> is that Eugene from buzzfeed.
> 
> 7/10



Yes, yes it is xD

@Ella: 7.999/10


----------



## Athera (Dec 18, 2015)

8.2/10


----------



## tumut (Dec 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Dixx said:


> 10/10



9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 18, 2015)

10/10 because you're bae


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

10/10 because it's too fabulous


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 18, 2015)

7/10 Skulls aren't really my thing


----------



## jiny (Dec 18, 2015)

19/10 it's cute


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 18, 2015)

1100/1000!!1!1!1!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 18, 2015)

Skulls are scarwy 100/100000000


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 18, 2015)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

7/10


----------



## milkyi (Dec 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 18, 2015)

5/10


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 18, 2015)

0.1/10

Cri sorry


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

8/10 ;p


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

10/10 adorable


----------



## milkyi (Dec 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 18, 2015)

8/10


----------



## okaimii (Dec 18, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 18, 2015)

4/10


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 18, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

8/10


----------



## sej (Dec 18, 2015)

8/10


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> 9/10



8/10


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

3/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

8/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 18, 2015)

3/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

7/10


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

3/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

8/10


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

8.0/10


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 18, 2015)

eight / ten


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

8/10


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

9/10 c:


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

9/10 again!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

9/10 for life


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

9/10 life!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

9/10 again


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

9/10.


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

9/10.
Again.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

9/10 yo


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

9/10


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

9/10 c:


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

9/10 ;o


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

10/10!
THE TABLES HAVE BEEN TURNED!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

10.1/10 boom!


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

10.2/11 HOHO!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/1 boom


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

2/1303
done


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

1/100000


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

10/10 IGN


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

100/100


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

1/0


----------



## Megan. (Dec 19, 2015)

5/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Dec 19, 2015)

9.9/10 Very cute and im jk 10/10


----------



## Athera (Dec 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 19, 2015)

7/10


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 19, 2015)

3/10


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 19, 2015)

4/10 

Sorry </3


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 19, 2015)

4/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

9/10 <3


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Dec 19, 2015)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

9/10


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

10/10 c;


----------



## LadyDove (Dec 19, 2015)

10/10  Anime eyes for the win! ^_^


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

9/10!


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 19, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Cailey (Dec 20, 2015)

8 / 10 cute


----------



## teto (Dec 20, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

9/10


----------



## teto (Dec 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 20, 2015)

10/10 because it's very cute :3


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

9/10


----------



## teto (Dec 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

9/10.


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

9/10


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

9/10


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 20, 2015)

toast
10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Roxi (Dec 20, 2015)

6/10 ^-^


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 20, 2015)

3/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 20, 2015)

uh its nothing?
so uh 1/10?


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Dec 20, 2015)

7/10 Really cute!


----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

10/10 pretty cute.


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## matt (Dec 20, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Dec 20, 2015)

5/1o


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 20, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)

7/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 20, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Megan. (Dec 21, 2015)

7/10


----------



## matt (Dec 21, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2015)

6/10


----------



## kelpy (Dec 21, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 21, 2015)

5/9


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Esphas (Dec 22, 2015)

5/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2015)

6/10


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 22, 2015)

6/10

I like ittt


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## okaimii (Dec 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 22, 2015)

5/10


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 22, 2015)

10/10


----------



## okaimii (Dec 22, 2015)

9/10


----------



## milkyi (Dec 22, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Esphas (Dec 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 22, 2015)

9/10 bc flipnote


----------



## okaimii (Dec 22, 2015)

10/10 Reminds me of an artist I like.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 22, 2015)

9/10


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 23, 2015)

9/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 23, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Dec 23, 2015)

10/10 its so kawaii //dies


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 23, 2015)

７・１０


----------



## jiny (Dec 23, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Dec 23, 2015)

10/10  super cute


----------



## Aali (Dec 23, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 23, 2015)

１・２０　ｂｃ　ｙａｏｉ


----------



## Aali (Dec 23, 2015)

1/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 23, 2015)

3/10


----------



## okaimii (Dec 23, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 24, 2015)

5/10


----------



## radioloves (Dec 24, 2015)

100/100


----------



## Roxi (Dec 24, 2015)

10/10 ^-^


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 24, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## Heyden (Dec 24, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 24, 2015)

3/10

If it was transparent it would be better


----------



## oswaldies (Dec 24, 2015)

10/10 ❤


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 24, 2015)

Animateddddd!! 7/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 24, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Pearls (Dec 24, 2015)

6/10


----------



## oswaldies (Dec 24, 2015)

10/10 ❤


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 24, 2015)

Can't really see it ;-; 5/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 24, 2015)

9/10


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 24, 2015)

IS THAT RIUMMIS ART I SEEE?? im obsessed sorry xD

9/10


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 24, 2015)

10/10



Nightmares said:


> IS THAT RIUMMIS ART I SEEE?? im obsessed sorry xD



why yes it is c: it's my custom adopt from riummi, and same


----------



## duckvely (Dec 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## milkyi (Dec 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 24, 2015)

Looks a teeny bit squashed and tbh I have no idea who he is so 4/10 sorry ;-;


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Dec 24, 2015)

10/10 I really love ettt


----------



## milkyi (Dec 24, 2015)

10/10 c;


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 24, 2015)

4/10 ;-;


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 24, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Pearls (Dec 24, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 26, 2015)

10/10 Would find it cute again


----------



## sej (Dec 26, 2015)

9/10


----------



## oswaldies (Dec 26, 2015)

10/10 ❤


----------



## kelpy (Dec 26, 2015)

1/10 can't see it at all ;-;


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 26, 2015)

8/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 27, 2015)

9/10


----------



## kelpy (Dec 27, 2015)

6/10


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Dec 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 27, 2015)

7/10


----------



## GurglingT (Dec 27, 2015)

7/10 blurry


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 27, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Goth (Dec 27, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Monkeyd99 (Dec 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 27, 2015)

White backgrounds ruin avatars in my opinion :c.


----------



## Heyden (Dec 27, 2015)

10/10
zucker yasssss


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 27, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Heyden (Dec 27, 2015)

0/10
r those tentacles im disturbed


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 27, 2015)

9/10 because Yoshi (he's really cute ok)


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 27, 2015)

6/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

2/10 wtf is that omfg


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 27, 2015)

3/10, It's leaking of tentacle anime action. lmao ninja'd

4/10 random guy idk \o/


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 27, 2015)

They're not, they're vectors xD

0.5/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 27, 2015)

5/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 27, 2015)

Nightmares said:


> 0.5/10


Ayy lmao, marry me (˵͡? ͜ʖ ͡?˵)

10/10 would watch again


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 27, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Ayy lmao, marry me (˵͡? ͜ʖ ͡?˵)
> 
> 10/10 would watch again



Lmao sorry, he's just not the most attractive guy ever xD


----------



## JellyDitto (Dec 27, 2015)

10/10 love me some tentacles


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

10/10

OMFG YOU'RE UNBANNED


----------



## pumpkin pies (Dec 27, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 27, 2015)

0.1/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

7/10
i really like this one


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 27, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 27, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2015)

5/10


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 28, 2015)

5/10

Its cute


----------



## Bjork (Dec 28, 2015)

9/10 tbh

it's fantastic


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 28, 2015)

8/10 

idk who it is ;A;


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 28, 2015)

7/10 it's pretty nice but my eyes  don't appreciate the bright colors


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 28, 2015)

10/10 c:


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 28, 2015)

5/10

Average I guess


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 28, 2015)

7/10 its pretty cute


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 28, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 28, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Bjork (Dec 28, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 28, 2015)

7/10 idk what it is but its beautiful


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 28, 2015)

10/10 spongebob


----------



## typhoonmoore (Dec 28, 2015)

7/10!


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Dec 28, 2015)

8/10 =)


----------



## Bjork (Dec 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2015)

10/10 lol


----------



## okaimii (Dec 28, 2015)

9/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Dec 28, 2015)

8.5/10!


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 28, 2015)

7/10 looks nice


----------



## Heyden (Dec 28, 2015)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 28, 2015)

5/10

I kinda like it


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 28, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 28, 2015)

4/10

Sorry, I would have given you higher if it was 100 x 100 xD


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 29, 2015)

0/10 sorry not sorry


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

0/10


----------



## Heyden (Dec 29, 2015)

2/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Bjork (Dec 29, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 29, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Roxi (Dec 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 29, 2015)

7/10 \o/


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 29, 2015)

10/10 love kookie so much :')


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

10/10 :')


----------



## Bjork (Dec 29, 2015)

10 tbh


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 29, 2015)

4/10

It would look a lot better transparent or bigger


----------



## Damniel (Dec 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 29, 2015)

3/10 WHO IS DAT


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

8/10 idk lol


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

2/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Limon (Dec 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## duckvely (Dec 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## duckvely (Dec 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Bjork (Dec 29, 2015)

10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Dec 29, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

0/10 since no avatar


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 29, 2015)

4/10 cropping + zoom would look nicer imo


----------



## kelpy (Dec 29, 2015)

10/10
idk who it is but they're cute.


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 29, 2015)

8/10 kawaii


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

10/10 hot


----------



## reyy (Dec 29, 2015)

10/10 i nee d  o ne  l m ao o


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 29, 2015)

8/10 amazing


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 29, 2015)

10/10 because I resized it


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 29, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 29, 2015)

8/10.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 29, 2015)

5/10


----------



## duckvely (Dec 29, 2015)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Jacob (Dec 29, 2015)

7/


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 29, 2015)

5/7


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 29, 2015)

0.1/10 soz


----------



## Cailey (Dec 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

10/10 c:


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 30, 2015)

5/10 super blurry >x<


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

9/10 I had to resize it from my 3ds lol


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 30, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 30, 2015)

4/10

Too blurry and not 100 x 100 xD


----------



## milkyi (Dec 30, 2015)

10/10 That girl is pretty cute.


----------



## Cailey (Dec 30, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 30, 2015)

5/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## duckvely (Dec 30, 2015)

6/10


----------



## reyy (Dec 30, 2015)

1/10 i say *no* to kpop
but also 1010 because that puppet is cute


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## jollimorg (Dec 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 30, 2015)

6/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Heyden (Dec 30, 2015)

4/10


----------



## scotch (Dec 30, 2015)

10/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 30, 2015)

8/10


----------



## scotch (Dec 30, 2015)

4/10


----------



## hzl (Dec 30, 2015)

3/10 lloyd bugs me sorry >.<


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Dec 30, 2015)

2/10 too small


----------



## rev1175 (Dec 30, 2015)

5/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

6/10


----------



## okaimii (Dec 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Cailey (Dec 31, 2015)

9/10 cayoot


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 31, 2015)

4/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 31, 2015)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 31, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 31, 2015)

6/10

It's really cute xD


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 31, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> 4/10



B-BUT ITS DEATH NOOTEEE ;-;

5/10 

(A bit too pink, and her arms look awkward, but it's cute)


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 31, 2015)

1/10 </3


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

4/10 again


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 31, 2015)

5/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

0/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 31, 2015)

100/1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 then


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 31, 2015)

0.000000000000000000001/1000000


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

-9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999/100000000000000000


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 31, 2015)

1/1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

5/10

I'm not exactly sure who it is, but isn't it from Earthbound or something like that? Still, I like it.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 31, 2015)

7/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

10/10 
I love the art style!


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 31, 2015)

5/10 cute


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

8/10
It's nice c:


----------



## duckvely (Dec 31, 2015)

7/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Dec 31, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Dec 31, 2015)

9/10!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

10/10 
It's hilarious!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Dec 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

10/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

4/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

10/10 again


----------



## duckvely (Jan 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

10/10 again : P


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Bjork (Jan 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

6/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

4/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

9/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 1, 2016)

8/10!


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

10/10

How many times have I rated your avatar? xD


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

4/10


----------



## sej (Jan 1, 2016)

2/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

o 8/10


----------



## gingerbread (Jan 1, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

2/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 1, 2016)

6/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

6/10


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jan 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

9/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 1, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 1, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

9.9/10


----------



## N e s s (Jan 1, 2016)

10/10

i dunno who it is tho


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

it's a guy from k-pop 

8/10


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

10!


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 2, 2016)

10/10
I love Coco so muchhhhhhh


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 2, 2016)

3/10

Umm...


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

4/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 2, 2016)

10/10

S'cute :3


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 2, 2016)

5/7


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 2, 2016)

9/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 2, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 2, 2016)

10/10 it looks super cute :')

EDIT: Whoops. 8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

8/10


----------



## cIementine (Jan 2, 2016)

7/10


----------



## cornimer (Jan 2, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

9/10


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 2, 2016)

8/10


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 2, 2016)

4/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

7/10


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 2, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

6/10, I'm sorry, your status makes it so scary.


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 2, 2016)

9/10 hehe >


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

9/10, I realised it was a lovely flower crown and not blood tissue.


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 2, 2016)

o-oh xD 9/10


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

10/10, it's midnight but I crave it.


----------



## Bjork (Jan 2, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 2, 2016)

3/10

Coco scares me sorry lmao


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

7/10


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 2, 2016)

6/10 cute cat


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 2, 2016)

10/10 I love it!


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

8/10


----------



## okaimii (Jan 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Cailey (Jan 3, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

You are very beautiful but it needs a border, 9/10.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Squidward (Jan 3, 2016)

8/10 coco <3


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

8/10.


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 3, 2016)

3/10 

Coco still scares me sorry


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## StrawberryTiger (Jan 3, 2016)

8/10 'cus of Sackboy and LBP :3


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

7/10 Sackboy is kyoot


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 3, 2016)

1/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

8/10 Apparently you disagree


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 3, 2016)

Nah he ain't cute soz
Also wait a sec.....

WAIT IS THAT A NONTRANSPARENT BACKGROUND I SEE
0.5/10 SORRYY


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

10/10, finally someone with a border c:.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

0.0/10000


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

7/10.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

8/10 the 0/10000 was for nightmares lol


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

7.5/10, X').


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 3, 2016)

-1000000/1000000000000000

OOPS NINJAD


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

10/10.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

8/10.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

its growing on me, 8.5/10.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

9/10.


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

9.5/10, just needs the border.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

9/10 what border do I use?


----------



## pumpkin pies (Jan 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

10



ACNLover10 said:


> 9/10 what border do I use?


A thin, black one would be perfect.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

8/10 i'll find 1


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Pearls (Jan 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 3, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Pearls (Jan 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 3, 2016)

4/10 sorry


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 3, 2016)

8/10
IT MOVES


----------



## Pearls (Jan 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

8.9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Heyden (Jan 3, 2016)

6/10
needs transparency ;P


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 3, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

8/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 3, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Aetherinne (Jan 3, 2016)

7/10 cause it made me laugh. XD


----------



## Nemo The Fish (Jan 4, 2016)

8/10 chibi's fo' love


----------



## PastelPrincess (Jan 4, 2016)

10/10 steven universe is life


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## PastelPrincess (Jan 4, 2016)

10/10 because you're such a sweetheart!


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

10/10!


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 4, 2016)

10/10 adorable c:


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 4, 2016)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 4, 2016)

1/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

6/10


----------



## PastelPrincess (Jan 4, 2016)

5/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 4, 2016)

8/10.


----------



## Bjork (Jan 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 4, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 4, 2016)

4/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 4, 2016)

2/10 NO NO NO


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

6/10 I can't find a good one though, I want a avatar of a villager holding something like a perfect fruit but can't find it


----------



## Bjork (Jan 4, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

5/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Cailey (Jan 4, 2016)

9/10 it's cute omg


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 4, 2016)

8.5/10!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 4, 2016)

10/10 super cute.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

8/10.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2016)

5/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 4, 2016)

8.49/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 4, 2016)

9/10
TEAM CHAOTIX


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2016)

3/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## focus (Jan 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## emmareid (Jan 5, 2016)

@focus: awesome. Ariana is my bae

- - - Post Merge - - -

9/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 5, 2016)

10/10 because Vector is awesome!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 5, 2016)

10/10 I love Roxas!


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 5, 2016)

9/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 5, 2016)

10/10 
Vector is awesome!


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 5, 2016)

7/10


----------



## focus (Jan 5, 2016)

9/10 its so cute omf


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 5, 2016)

10/10 Ari is life.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 5, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 5, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Javocado (Jan 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 5, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 5, 2016)

10/10


----------



## NathanBros (Jan 5, 2016)

7/10


----------



## tae (Jan 5, 2016)

2/10


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 5, 2016)

9/10


----------



## tumut (Jan 5, 2016)

1/10 kpop boys aren't attractive sorry


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 5, 2016)

1/10 sorryyyyy


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 5, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 5, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 5, 2016)

0.5/10

;-;


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 5, 2016)

7/10 o:


----------



## teto (Jan 5, 2016)

9/10 cuuute


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 5, 2016)

9/10


----------



## teto (Jan 5, 2016)

10/10 for raph


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 5, 2016)

8.9/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 5, 2016)

9/10


----------



## jollimorg (Jan 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 5, 2016)

8/10, Beeger :U


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 5, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Grace12 (Jan 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## mintellect (Jan 5, 2016)

Cute, but pretty boring.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Heyden (Jan 5, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 5, 2016)

11/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 5, 2016)

7/10!


----------



## duckvely (Jan 6, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 6, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 6, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Heyden (Jan 6, 2016)

6/10


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 6, 2016)

10/10 so hot


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 6, 2016)

2/1-0


----------



## teto (Jan 6, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 6, 2016)

9.5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 6, 2016)

1/10


----------



## teto (Jan 6, 2016)

6/10


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 6, 2016)

10/10


----------



## teto (Jan 6, 2016)

10/10 SAAAANS


----------



## tae (Jan 6, 2016)

0/10 

why are you spamming so damn much.


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 6, 2016)

OHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOH 

1/10 

cause I don't even know who teh f*** that is x3


----------



## teto (Jan 6, 2016)

9/10 what

ur a cat


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 6, 2016)

8/10 Ankha is cool.


----------



## Heyden (Jan 6, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Dim (Jan 6, 2016)

10/10


----------



## glow (Jan 7, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 7, 2016)

11/10


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 7, 2016)

10/10


----------



## sej (Jan 7, 2016)

7/10


----------



## teto (Jan 7, 2016)

10/10


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 7, 2016)

9/10


----------



## sej (Jan 7, 2016)

10/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2016)

11/10
IT'S SO ADORBABLE


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 7, 2016)

10/10
I used to love that show :3


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 7, 2016)

11/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 8, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 8, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 8, 2016)

9/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 8, 2016)

8/10


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 8, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 8, 2016)

2/10 sorryyy


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 8, 2016)

5/10


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

10/10, feels like im being sliced to death gr8 job


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jan 8, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 8, 2016)

1/10 I dislike Sonic sozzz


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

10/10 again


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 8, 2016)

9/10
Because Undertale


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 8, 2016)

6/10

It's cute, but nothing special


----------



## Bowie (Jan 8, 2016)

7/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

4/10


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 9, 2016)

8/10


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 9, 2016)

4/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

6/10 Sonic is alright.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 9, 2016)

10/10


----------



## riummi (Jan 9, 2016)

6/10


----------



## teto (Jan 9, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 9, 2016)

Sorry I don't like dat character <\3 

3/10


----------



## teto (Jan 9, 2016)

10/10 again


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

7/10


----------



## teto (Jan 9, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

7/10.


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 9, 2016)

4/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 9, 2016)

8/10


----------



## teto (Jan 9, 2016)

5/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

7/10


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 9, 2016)

3/10

Looks a little girly.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

7/10 it's my mayor lol


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 9, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 9, 2016)

7/10 
Really cute aha


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 9, 2016)

*_* 11/10


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 9, 2016)

1/10 

I hate Teenager Mutant Ninja Turtles.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

2/10
Sonic really isn't my thing.


----------



## Grace12 (Jan 9, 2016)

8/10


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 9, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

8/10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 9, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

7/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

10/10 on fleek.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

8/10


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 9, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 9, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 9, 2016)

4/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

9/10 sassy yet classy.


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 9, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 9, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 9, 2016)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 9, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 9, 2016)

9.99999999999999999999999999/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 9, 2016)

1/10 sorry ;-;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 9, 2016)

10/10 sorry :/


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 9, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 9, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

8/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 9, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Jan 9, 2016)

5/10 QUESTIONING LIFE RIGHT NOW


----------



## jiny (Jan 9, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Pastell (Jan 10, 2016)

6/10 Its colorful!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 10, 2016)

9/10 because I love things like that


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 10, 2016)

3/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 10, 2016)

SCARY AF -0000000/1000000000

SAVE ME 
PLEZ
NU


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

lol 7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 10, 2016)

3/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

6/10


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 10, 2016)

10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

8.5/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

Well, okay?

7/10


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 10, 2016)

6/10 sonic the hedgehog is a dead series in my eyes...


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Dim (Jan 10, 2016)

9/10 Chaotix is cool


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 10, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Jan 10, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

9/10


----------



## matt (Jan 10, 2016)

Is it you?
Er...8/10?


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

no im a girl

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

8/10


----------



## evies (Jan 10, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

8/10


----------



## vals ~ (Jan 10, 2016)

6/10


----------



## evies (Jan 10, 2016)

7/10


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Jan 10, 2016)

7/10!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

10/10


----------



## vals ~ (Jan 10, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 10, 2016)

-9/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 10, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

7/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 10, 2016)

10/10


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 10, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

8/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 10, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 11, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 11, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 11, 2016)

1/10 <\3


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 11, 2016)

10/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 11, 2016)

1/10


----------



## teto (Jan 11, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Limon (Jan 11, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Bjork (Jan 11, 2016)

7/10


----------



## teto (Jan 11, 2016)

10/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 11, 2016)

10/10, papy is adorable


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jan 11, 2016)

5/10 what is that


----------



## teto (Jan 11, 2016)

2/10 sorry


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 11, 2016)

6/10


----------



## reyy (Jan 11, 2016)

5/10
so much grain
you could feed Africa


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 11, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 12, 2016)

-0000000/1000000000 

hell no


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 12, 2016)

rip
10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 12, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 12, 2016)

3/10
soz


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 12, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 12, 2016)

8/10


----------



## tae (Jan 12, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 12, 2016)

7.5/10


----------



## teto (Jan 12, 2016)

10/10 omg.


----------



## jiny (Jan 12, 2016)

10/10


----------



## 3skulls (Jan 12, 2016)

9.99/10


----------



## tae (Jan 12, 2016)

5/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 12, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 12, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 12, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 12, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Holla (Jan 12, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 12, 2016)

11/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 13, 2016)

7/10


----------



## CluelessMayor (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10 

lil' makoto


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 13, 2016)

CluelessMayor said:


> 10/10
> 
> lil' makoto



OMG YES!! MAKOTO IS MY BAE!!! <3


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 13, 2016)

8/10


----------



## teto (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## glow (Jan 13, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 13, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 13, 2016)

6/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## okaimii (Jan 13, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## kassie (Jan 13, 2016)

9/10 - cute


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 13, 2016)

9/10


----------



## okaimii (Jan 13, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 13, 2016)

7/10


----------



## duckvely (Jan 13, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 13, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10
its me
im beautiful ;u;


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 13, 2016)

10.2/10


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 13, 2016)

50/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 13, 2016)

500/10


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 13, 2016)

ITS OVER 9,000


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 13, 2016)

yikes. I was waiting to say that.


----------



## jiny (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## glow (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10 no idea who dat but hair on fleek doe


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 14, 2016)

2/10


----------



## glow (Jan 14, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 14, 2016)

1/10 sorryyy


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 14, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 14, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 15, 2016)

10/10


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 15, 2016)

9/10


----------



## reyy (Jan 15, 2016)

10/10


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 16, 2016)

2/10
cute but don't like star wars ;00;


----------



## Dim (Jan 16, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 16, 2016)

8/10


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 16, 2016)

10/10


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 16, 2016)

8/10


----------



## CrossAnimal (Jan 16, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

5/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 16, 2016)

0.00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001/10


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 16, 2016)

9.5/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

SensaiGallade said:


> 0.00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001/10



wow r00d

10/10


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 16, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Bjork (Jan 16, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

10/10 cute


----------



## Lumira (Jan 16, 2016)

10/10- dunno who he is but i'm sure he's cool


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 16, 2016)

8/10


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 16, 2016)

4/10


----------



## xkittyy (Jan 16, 2016)

6/10


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 16, 2016)

8/10


----------



## watercolorwish (Jan 16, 2016)

9/10 steven universe is amazing


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 16, 2016)

sosod1 said:


> 9/10 steven universe is amazing



It's avatar, not sig. ^^
7/10 because pokemon <3


----------



## Lumira (Jan 16, 2016)

10/10- cute ^^ is that your ACNL character with a jacob's ladder in her hair?


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 17, 2016)

10/10 omg that hair gives me life.


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

10/10


----------



## okaimii (Jan 17, 2016)

9/10!


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

10/10 kitty


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 17, 2016)

2/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 17, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

8/10 bc kawaii


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 17, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 17, 2016)

9/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 17, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 17, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Seasons-Crossing (Jan 17, 2016)

10/10 because Pusheen Gifs.


----------



## Goth (Jan 17, 2016)

0/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

9/10 who is that


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 18, 2016)

0/10 who is that


----------



## CluelessMayor (Jan 18, 2016)

0/10 who is that


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

0/10 really bad


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 18, 2016)

0/10 wtf is that


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

0/10 not kawaii


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 18, 2016)

0/10 not pruple cat


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

0/10

too gay


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 18, 2016)

tru truuu

0/10 not candy


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

0/10 spam


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 18, 2016)

0/10 not spam


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

0/10 too much ****


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 18, 2016)

0/10 too much *****


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

0/10 my name is ****


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Cailey (Jan 18, 2016)

5/10 that facial expression scares me I'm sorry


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

lol 10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 19, 2016)

8/10, Vector is pretty cool.


----------



## lars708 (Jan 19, 2016)

7/10 :3


----------



## jiny (Jan 19, 2016)

8/10 :3


----------



## Goth (Jan 19, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 19, 2016)

10/10


----------



## doveling (Jan 19, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 19, 2016)

10/10 cuuuuute


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 19, 2016)

10/10


----------



## kikiiii (Jan 19, 2016)

8/10


----------



## okaimii (Jan 19, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 20, 2016)

9/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 20, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 20, 2016)

100/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2016)

5/10, needs to be transparent and less blurry :/


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 20, 2016)

omg 5000000/10 

my kookie is bae omg


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 21, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 21, 2016)

6/10.

Reminds me of Sonic Heroes. I used to love that game but god it is actually awful. </3


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 21, 2016)

8/10

Callie's one of the likable characters in Splatoon.


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

8/10
no clue who dat is but they're cool


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

10/10


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 21, 2016)

8/10


----------



## kelpy (Jan 21, 2016)

6/10
he kinda looks like a mouse.
Still cute tho.


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

8/10 kawaii desu


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

10/10
ninja'd


----------



## kelpy (Jan 21, 2016)

5/10


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 21, 2016)

10/10 would wake up again.


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

8/10 would bang


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

20/9


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2016)

17/38


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 21, 2016)

69/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2016)

1010010101010101010/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

67/9


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 21, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 21, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

12/10


----------



## Xylia (Jan 22, 2016)

100/10 who doesn't love animated pusheen?


----------



## lars708 (Jan 22, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2016)

i r8 8/8


----------



## lars708 (Jan 22, 2016)

Moko said:


> i r8 8/8



Oh that sounds gr8, a bit l8 but 8/8 m8!


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 22, 2016)

8/10


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Lumira (Jan 22, 2016)

7/7


----------



## kelpy (Jan 22, 2016)

7/10
pretty!


----------



## jiny (Jan 22, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 22, 2016)

8/10


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 22, 2016)

5/10


----------



## mother of all llamas (Jan 22, 2016)

4/10
see the same art style everywhere


----------



## jiny (Jan 22, 2016)

3/10


----------



## kelpy (Jan 22, 2016)

4/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 22, 2016)

10/10 pastaaa


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 22, 2016)

100000000060/10000


----------



## kelpy (Jan 22, 2016)

4/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 22, 2016)

omg where do people find this avatar?? I literally see it all the time!!

10/10


----------



## kelpy (Jan 22, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> omg where do people find this avatar?? I literally see it all the time!!
> 
> 10/10



it's a secret ;')

illuminati confirmed


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 23, 2016)

10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

5/10 too scareh


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

It's just chuck e cheese or something... 
10/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

THATS NOT CHUCK E CHEESE
I WENT THER YESTERDAY THAT LOOKS NOTHING LIKE HIM


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

10/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 23, 2016)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

Pusheen said:


> THATS NOT CHUCK E CHEESE
> I WENT THER YESTERDAY THAT LOOKS NOTHING LIKE HIM



WHAT DECADE DID YOU EVEN GROW UP IN OMG

________________________________________________________________


10/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 23, 2016)

10/10

ninja'd

still 10/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

12/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

X2k5a7y said:


> WHAT DECADE DID YOU EVEN GROW UP IN OMG
> 
> ________________________________________________________________
> 
> ...



5 DECADES AGO HAHAAHAH 

THATS LIKE CHUCK E CHEESE FROM 1500

- - - Post Merge - - -

PLUS HES ON CRAK


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

Pusheen said:


> 5 DECADES AGO HAHAAHAH
> 
> THATS LIKE CHUCK E CHEESE FROM 1500
> 
> ...



50 YEARS AGO?! THEN YOU SHOULD KNOW THAT THAT'S CHUCK E. CHEESE CRACKHEAD SISTER. UGH 
ALSO. 10/10 TO YOU, SIR!

- - - Post Merge - - -

She's beautiful.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

omg shes hideous as frick

-10/10000


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 23, 2016)

11/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

-10.5/7


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

10/10/


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

-3.14159265359/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

8<D/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

10/10//


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

9+2/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

FRICK NINJAD 0/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

3.14159265359/2


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

13/10


2.53/50


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

NIGHTMARE FUEL 0/10


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

10/10 cuter than smol peridot


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 27, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 27, 2016)

10/10


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

8.916181939281939/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 27, 2016)

8/10


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

10/10/10/10/10/10/10/10/10/10/10/10 gotta go fast


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 27, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Jan 27, 2016)

9/10


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

10/10/10/10/10/10/10/10/4/20/20/10/10/10/10

Gotta go fast but paired with a dank mixtape.


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 27, 2016)

5/10 :O


----------



## teto (Jan 27, 2016)

8/10


----------



## lars708 (Jan 27, 2016)

8/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 27, 2016)

10/10


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

10000000/10 You're avatar is such a cutie, get outta here.


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 27, 2016)

6/10 It's pretty cute


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 27, 2016)

7/10


----------



## lars708 (Jan 28, 2016)

Dur dur durrrr 9/10 ITS HO-OH WAAAH


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 28, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 28, 2016)

10/10 I love Stitches <3


----------



## lars708 (Jan 29, 2016)

8/10 :3


----------



## Bowie (Jan 29, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 29, 2016)

2/10 ;-;


----------



## NicPlays (Jan 29, 2016)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 29, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Mao (Jan 29, 2016)

9/10 because taehyung


----------



## Lumira (Jan 29, 2016)

10/10 i have no idea who he is or what he's doing but it's kinda hilarious


----------



## jiny (Jan 29, 2016)

9/10


----------



## crimsontadpoles (Jan 29, 2016)

9/10, that duck plush thing in the front is so cute.


----------



## bug2buga (Jan 29, 2016)

8/10 (xerneas is better )


----------



## jiny (Jan 29, 2016)

9/10~


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 29, 2016)

1/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 29, 2016)

wtf 0/10 sonic is weird


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 29, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 30, 2016)

-0000000001/100000 NONOno no


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 30, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 30, 2016)

7/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 30, 2016)

10/10<3


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Limon (Jan 30, 2016)

8/10


----------



## teto (Jan 30, 2016)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

9/10


----------



## teto (Jan 30, 2016)

9/10 cute tounge


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 30, 2016)

10/10


----------



## teto (Jan 30, 2016)

10/10 because flower crown omg


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 30, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 31, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 31, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

10/10


----------



## PastelPrincess (Feb 1, 2016)

10/10 for jungkookie


----------



## PixyVenom100 (Feb 1, 2016)

8.9/10


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 1, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Crash (Feb 1, 2016)

10/10 ;v;​


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 1, 2016)

8/10
Noice


----------



## rubyy (Feb 1, 2016)

9/10 so cute omg


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 1, 2016)

2/10 ;-;


----------



## jiny (Feb 1, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Lumira (Feb 1, 2016)

9/10 kayoot


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Feb 1, 2016)

10/10
I like it a lot!


----------



## nami26 (Feb 1, 2016)

cutest doggie ever!!!! 10/10


----------



## PastelPrincess (Feb 1, 2016)

5/10 i have awful eyesight and i don't have my glasses or contact and it's tiny and yeah


----------



## nami26 (Feb 1, 2016)

PastelPrincess said:


> 5/10 i have awful eyesight and i don't have my glasses or contact and it's tiny and yeah



sorry it wouldn't let me make the pic bigger, bit it's Carly Rae Jepsen sitting on the hood of her Fiat 500 in the music video for Good Time ft. Owl City


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 3, 2016)

5/10 ^


----------



## flightedbird (Feb 3, 2016)

10/10
Ahhhhh it's a kitty


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

5/10 what is it omg. who.

i just got changed my avatar so i'm excited for judgement.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 3, 2016)

10/10 very pretty ^^


----------



## sej (Feb 3, 2016)

7/10 c:


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 3, 2016)

10/10 saaanic


----------



## teto (Feb 4, 2016)

8/10 cute but wot


----------



## jiny (Feb 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Shinigamii (Feb 4, 2016)

^
Cute

10/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

5/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 4, 2016)

9/10


----------



## pacemaker (Feb 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Tensu (Feb 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

0.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 5, 2016)

10/10


----------



## pipty (Feb 5, 2016)

12/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

6/10


----------



## pipty (Feb 5, 2016)

Izzy/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 5, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 5, 2016)

-000001/100000

rip


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 5, 2016)

9/10


----------



## sej (Feb 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 5, 2016)

6.5/10 cute ^~^


----------



## pipty (Feb 5, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 5, 2016)

4/10 ;-;


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 5, 2016)

Seems a bit blurry? Or is that just my phone idk xD
4.5/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

I think the quality is like that idk xD

6/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 5, 2016)

5/10 idk .-.


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

3/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 5, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Kanaa (Feb 5, 2016)

3/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

10/10 cute


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 6, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 6, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

10/10 psheen


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 6, 2016)

10/10 bae


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 6, 2016)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

7.5/10 cause it makes me smile


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

10/10 luis cilia is god


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

i r8 8/8 you're rad


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 6, 2016)

2/10 sorryy


----------



## pickle inkii. (Feb 6, 2016)

8/10
2 pts off because that anime dude is looking at me in an unsettling way.


----------



## Kanaa (Feb 6, 2016)

10/10 bc bob


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 6, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 6, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

10/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 6, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 6, 2016)

5/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 6, 2016)

6/10


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 6, 2016)

10/10

That's looks like Light Yagami... waiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittt...


----------



## Aali (Feb 6, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

11/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 6, 2016)

10/10

my avatar is me when i tried figure skating high


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 6, 2016)

4/10 sozz


----------



## riummi (Feb 6, 2016)

8.5/10
he ok


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

11/10 omg so cute


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 6, 2016)

11/10 awesomeeeee


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 6, 2016)

3.19./190


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 6, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Kanaa (Feb 7, 2016)

10/10 cute


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 7, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 7, 2016)

4/10

Not really a fan of....Punchy....?


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 7, 2016)

4/10

Not really a fan of Stitches


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

lmao that's stitches

7/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 7, 2016)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

10/10 ike


----------



## pickle inkii. (Feb 7, 2016)

10/10 happy jung hoseok month


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

ty 10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 7, 2016)

5/10


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 7, 2016)

5/10....


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 7, 2016)

2/10 sorryy


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

9/10


----------



## teto (Feb 7, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Puffy (Feb 9, 2016)

10/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 9, 2016)

9.5/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 9, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Kanaa (Feb 10, 2016)

5/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 10, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 10, 2016)

3/10


----------



## teto (Feb 10, 2016)

5/10 sowwy


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 10, 2016)

10/10 gotta love Dipper.


----------



## lars708 (Feb 10, 2016)

8/10 STITCHEEEZ


----------



## jiny (Feb 10, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 10, 2016)

3/10; bit empty sorry


----------



## jiny (Feb 10, 2016)

7/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 12, 2016)

5/10, it feels a little unfocused.


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 13, 2016)

5/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 13, 2016)

9/10


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Feb 13, 2016)

8/10 cute


----------



## You got mail! (Feb 13, 2016)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 13, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 13, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 13, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 13, 2016)

8/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Locket (Feb 13, 2016)

6/10

+1 for ears
-5 for who is that?


----------



## jiny (Feb 13, 2016)

2/10 it's blurry - can't rlly see it


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 13, 2016)

4/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## pixemi (Feb 14, 2016)

8 - a bit too bright things are starting to merge.. but nice overall!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 14, 2016)

7- Interesting ._.


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 14, 2016)

10/10 KITTEN EARS <3


----------



## pixemi (Feb 14, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Feb 14, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 15, 2016)

10/10


----------



## pixemi (Feb 15, 2016)

10/10!


----------



## Skylanx (Feb 15, 2016)

7/10


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 15, 2016)

5/10 dont really like the octipi


----------



## Kiera943 (Feb 15, 2016)

8/10 Bob is bae


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

9/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 15, 2016)

10/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 15, 2016)

1000/10, pastel florals are my aesthetic


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 15, 2016)

9/10 ^.^


----------



## pixemi (Feb 15, 2016)

8/10 !


----------



## nami26 (Feb 15, 2016)

5/10
is isabelle high? wtf...


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

10/10 tay is bae


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2016)

10/10


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 15, 2016)

3/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2016)

10/10


----------



## kelpy (Feb 15, 2016)

1/10
his face is so weird in that photo..


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2016)

0/10


----------



## kelpy (Feb 15, 2016)

0/10
I gave you a 1 before but now you're a 0.


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2016)

OkYa I looked the thing in your avatar up so I am gonna rate 5/10


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Feb 15, 2016)

7/10


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 15, 2016)

8/10


----------



## hestu (Feb 15, 2016)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2016)

10/10 cuteee


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

10.5/10.1


----------



## duckvely (Feb 15, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

5/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Mars Adept (Feb 19, 2016)

7/10


----------



## cassieok5 (Feb 19, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Mars Adept (Feb 19, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 19, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Mars Adept (Feb 19, 2016)

6.5/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 19, 2016)

10/10

would give you a trophy... IF I HAD ONE


----------



## tae (Feb 19, 2016)

2/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 19, 2016)

10/10.


----------



## Puffy (Feb 19, 2016)

9/10

They look like my mother.


----------



## jiny (Feb 19, 2016)

wtf how 

7/10


----------



## Puffy (Feb 19, 2016)

9/10

My mom is Asian, has short black hair and wears pink often.


----------



## jiny (Feb 19, 2016)

oh okay

7/10


----------



## Zenxolu (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm assuming he's a famous artist?

7/10


----------



## Plum Pudding (Feb 21, 2016)

don't know who it is sorry.... but looks cool 
8/10


----------



## Alex518 (Feb 21, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 21, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 23, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 23, 2016)

9.2/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 23, 2016)

7/10.


----------



## Alex518 (Feb 23, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 23, 2016)

10/10


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 25, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 25, 2016)

1/10


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 25, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Feb 25, 2016)

7/10


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 25, 2016)

....10/10??????????


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 25, 2016)

10/10 <3


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 25, 2016)

1/10 ;-;


----------



## jiny (Feb 25, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 25, 2016)

Not a fan of this one, sorry aha
2/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 25, 2016)

cri 7/10


----------



## Zura (Feb 25, 2016)

Great quality, I don't know who he is but I feel like it doesn't matter.  8/10


----------



## windloft (Feb 25, 2016)

11 / 10 would date avvie


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 26, 2016)

10


----------



## Crash (Feb 26, 2016)

9/10 cuteeeee​


----------



## Llust (Feb 26, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 26, 2016)

6/10 it's cool


----------



## Dy1an (Feb 26, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> 6/10 it's cool



10 outa 11 its a feature


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 26, 2016)

0/10 I'm sorry xD


----------



## tae (Feb 26, 2016)

i like misaki, but i'm not fond of gif avatars. 

2/10


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 26, 2016)

5/10


----------



## sej (Feb 26, 2016)

6/10
Don't really know what it is XD


----------



## tae (Feb 26, 2016)

cute, i think it's your oc right?

8/10.


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 26, 2016)

9/10 - I like all of your avatars honestly xD


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 26, 2016)

6/10 super cute, but a bit too pink ^-^;


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 27, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Alex518 (Feb 27, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 27, 2016)

3/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 27, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Zura (Feb 27, 2016)

7/10


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 27, 2016)

8.5/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 27, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 27, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 27, 2016)

10/10


----------



## milkday (Feb 27, 2016)

10/10 (that hair is cuuuute)


----------



## jiny (Feb 27, 2016)

10/10 (right omg)


----------



## pickle inkii. (Feb 27, 2016)

8/10 makes me feel bad about my skin


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 27, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Crash (Feb 27, 2016)

10/10 hedgie ♡​​​


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 27, 2016)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 27, 2016)

3/10


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 27, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Feb 27, 2016)

8/10


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 27, 2016)

10/10 FUNNY! XD


----------



## Alex518 (Feb 27, 2016)

4/10 no clue what that is


----------



## Zura (Feb 27, 2016)

^ same 6/10?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 27, 2016)

9.3/10


----------



## Zura (Feb 28, 2016)

8/10


----------



## tae (Feb 28, 2016)

6/10 

lol what the.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 28, 2016)

7/10


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 28, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2016)

10/10 cute


----------



## Zura (Feb 28, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2016)

9/10


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 28, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Zura (Feb 28, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Jacob (Feb 28, 2016)

7.5/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2016)

10/10


----------



## tae (Feb 28, 2016)

10/10 ofc.


----------



## Alex518 (Feb 28, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Choromatsu-Twan (Feb 28, 2016)

8/10.


----------



## Zura (Feb 28, 2016)

7/10


----------



## g u m m i (Feb 28, 2016)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2016)

10/10


----------



## GoldWatson (Feb 28, 2016)

0.6/10 not even that good


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2016)

4/10


----------



## GoldWatson (Feb 28, 2016)

still not even that good 0.6/10 to much people -IGN


----------



## Ami (Mar 2, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Skylanx (Mar 2, 2016)

7/10


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 2, 2016)

8/10


----------



## piichinu (Mar 2, 2016)

0/10 srry don't like purple or the quality or the pic overall


----------



## tae (Mar 2, 2016)

10/10 i always love your avatars tho.


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 2, 2016)

10/10


----------



## sej (Mar 2, 2016)

10/10 because mewms


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 2, 2016)

10/10<3


----------



## Ami (Mar 2, 2016)

7/10


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Mar 3, 2016)

10/10 pretty cute! :3


----------



## jiny (Mar 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 3, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 3, 2016)

6/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 4, 2016)

5/10


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 4, 2016)

Well... if I said this I'll get kicked my culo.
2/10
But if into SWEEEET thing 8.9/10. Honestly.


----------



## puni (Mar 4, 2016)

9.9/10 ;-)


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 4, 2016)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Mar 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Mar 4, 2016)

10/10 adorable!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Mar 4, 2016)

10/10 cute! <3


----------



## tae (Mar 4, 2016)

0/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 4, 2016)

10/10 ♥


----------



## haileyphi (Mar 4, 2016)

10/10~ So cute<3


----------



## jiny (Mar 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## tae (Mar 4, 2016)

10/10 boy in luv tae is fave.


----------



## jiny (Mar 5, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 5, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Mar 6, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 6, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 6, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 8, 2016)

6/10
Disney Brah


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 8, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Esphas (Mar 8, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 8, 2016)

Not really a fan of kirby......1/10 xD


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 9, 2016)

6/10
Points for Temmie!


----------



## Ami (Mar 11, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 11, 2016)

4.5/10


----------



## Pearls (Mar 11, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 11, 2016)

HmmMmmM 2/10


----------



## Megan. (Mar 11, 2016)

5/10


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 11, 2016)

2/10 sorry ;-;


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2016)

1/10 why she crying


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 15, 2016)

7/10, cuteee


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 15, 2016)

10/10 c:


----------



## ellarella (Mar 15, 2016)

6/10, cute


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2016)

8/8 that fat pig made me laugh xD


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 15, 2016)

7/10, a lil too squashed down tho m8 :^(


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 15, 2016)

8/10 looks cool but wat is it


----------



## jiny (Mar 15, 2016)

10/10 he's cute


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2016)

6/10, seems a bit blurry and unfocused because of the background people.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 15, 2016)

7/10



StarryWolf said:


> 8/10 looks cool but wat is it


If you mean the character, It's the "Avatar" from Fire Emblem Fates, if you mean the border, just something I saw from official artwork of the game and tried to replicate it pixel like.


----------



## Radda (Mar 15, 2016)

7.5/10 cause I dont dig the avatar much sorrrry ;(

(lol get it)


----------



## jiny (Mar 15, 2016)

7/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 15, 2016)

10/10 ♥


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 16, 2016)

10/10 much cute c:


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Mar 16, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 16, 2016)

7/10



Radda said:


> 7.5/10 cause I dont dig the avatar much sorrrry ;(
> 
> (lol get it)


I hope you get memed, hard :^(


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2016)

8/10 never really cared for the game but it's beautifully made

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> 7/10, a lil too squashed down tho m8 :^(



eu sei... :c


----------



## jiny (Mar 16, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 16, 2016)

6/10 i aint into kpop


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 16, 2016)

5/10


----------



## jiny (Mar 16, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 17, 2016)

6/10 I like the black and white


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 17, 2016)

Honestly I'd give myself an 8/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 17, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 17, 2016)

1/10 #2mlg5me


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 17, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 17, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 17, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 17, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 17, 2016)

-100000000000000000000000000000000/10


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 17, 2016)

Dammit I was gonna say that next


----------



## tom. (Mar 17, 2016)

6.66/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 17, 2016)

6/10
It's...bold?


----------



## mob (Mar 17, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 17, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Mar 17, 2016)

10/10 m8


----------



## Meloetta (Mar 17, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Mar 17, 2016)

10/10 hah


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 17, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Meloetta (Mar 17, 2016)

10/10 adorable pdot


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 17, 2016)

10/10 that cat tho


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 18, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2016)

7/10..cute!


----------



## tae (Mar 18, 2016)

5/10 moko pls fix it it's all warped


----------



## jiny (Mar 18, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Mar 19, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2016)

0/10 I'm sorry  but....nsajf


----------



## jiny (Mar 19, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Kanaa (Mar 19, 2016)

10/10 cute


----------



## jiny (Mar 19, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ellarella (Mar 19, 2016)

7/10 looks like a cute guy


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2016)

2/10 haha sorry


----------



## Dim (Mar 19, 2016)

7/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 19, 2016)

6/10


----------



## jiny (Mar 20, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 20, 2016)

10/10 so kawaii ♥


----------



## Dim (Mar 20, 2016)

6.5/10


----------



## spurrinkle (Mar 20, 2016)

im not sure if i should say 0/10 or 10/10


----------



## Dim (Mar 20, 2016)

9/10 they're so cuddly!


----------



## spurrinkle (Mar 20, 2016)

Nox said:


> 9/10 they're so cuddly!



not sure if "cuddly" is the correct term
10/10


----------



## Kanaa (Mar 20, 2016)

wtf so adorable 10/10


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 20, 2016)

8/10 love the art style, but not sure where it's from.


----------



## jiny (Mar 20, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ellarella (Mar 20, 2016)

10/10 real cute real sharp real cuuuuute


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 20, 2016)

8/10
Moist :^)


----------



## jiny (Mar 20, 2016)

10/10 nice


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 20, 2016)

7/10


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 20, 2016)

6/10 can't really see it, but I still like it -u-


----------



## jiny (Mar 20, 2016)

5/10


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 20, 2016)

10/10 cute


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 20, 2016)

9/10


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Mar 20, 2016)

5/10 idk what it is


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 20, 2016)

1/10 sorry ;-;


----------



## PastelPrincess (Mar 20, 2016)

10/10 for elfen lied


----------



## jozial (Mar 20, 2016)

10/10 for random anime girl icon


----------



## Kanaa (Mar 21, 2016)

0/10 
where is the creativity omg


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

10/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 21, 2016)

9/10


----------



## kelpy (Mar 21, 2016)

5/10
can't see it very well


----------



## PastelPrincess (Mar 21, 2016)

5/10 because i'm intrigued but it's too small to make out


jozial said:


> 10/10 for random anime girl icon



naw it's a drawing of me by riummi


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 21, 2016)

1/10 ;-;


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

Lol 7/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 21, 2016)

9//10


----------



## Dim (Mar 21, 2016)

2/10 sorry but I can't see it


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

8/10 so cute!


----------



## Dim (Mar 21, 2016)

8/10


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 21, 2016)

10/10 because gengar -w-


----------



## carp (Mar 21, 2016)

v. artsy + chic


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 21, 2016)

3/10 It's a bittt dark


----------



## windloft (Mar 21, 2016)

8/10, a lil small but it's otherwise pretty good!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 22, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

8/10 ;}}}


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 22, 2016)

7/10 ankha queen


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

lol 8/10 i cant stop staring at the sig!!!! >U<


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 22, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> lol 8/10 i cant stop staring at the sig!!!! >U<



wahaha same i cant stop staring at it too.


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 22, 2016)

5/10 I'm blind as a bat, so forgive me! >.< I'm so in love with your sig though. lmao!


----------



## Crash (Mar 22, 2016)

9/10, looks pretty c:​


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 22, 2016)

7/10 cauuute


----------



## Dim (Mar 22, 2016)

8/10 mushrooms???? Pretty nice though


----------



## Stil (Mar 22, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Mar 22, 2016)

Umbreon+Shiny+Awesome lick icon = 10/10!


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

10/10 'cuz i love gengar!!


----------



## Dim (Mar 22, 2016)

10/10 Love Ankha plus cool pic


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

10/10 gengar tongue o.p. XDDD


----------



## SZA (Mar 22, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Mar 22, 2016)

9/10 Really Nice :3


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 22, 2016)

10/10 pokemans


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 22, 2016)

8/10


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 22, 2016)

10/10 baymax ♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 22, 2016)

10/10 so trippy and cool


----------



## jiny (Mar 22, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

10/10 profile pic is cute as well as the sig!! ;}}}


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 22, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Bowie (Mar 22, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

7/10


----------



## saarahsuper (Mar 23, 2016)

7/10, would recommend for fans of Ankha or Cleopatra cat fans.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 23, 2016)

3/10 sorry ;-;


----------



## Aquari (Mar 23, 2016)

7/10 ;}


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 23, 2016)

8/10


----------



## tokkio (Mar 23, 2016)

7/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 23, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Mar 23, 2016)

10/10


----------



## tae (Mar 23, 2016)

10/10 ofc, what a minty haired qt min yoongi.


----------



## jiny (Mar 23, 2016)

10/10 im guessing it's xiumin, judging by your user title, but so so sorry if im wrong


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 23, 2016)

10/10


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 23, 2016)

10/10 baymax though >w<


----------



## Aquari (Mar 23, 2016)

9/10 mushroom hands XDDD


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 23, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Holla (Mar 24, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Mar 24, 2016)

8/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 25, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Holla (Mar 25, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 25, 2016)

2/10 sorry ;-;


----------



## tokkio (Mar 25, 2016)

10/10 tg feels huhu


----------



## jiny (Mar 25, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Holla (Mar 25, 2016)

6/10


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 25, 2016)

8/10


----------



## tokkio (Mar 25, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Mar 25, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 25, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Aquari (Mar 25, 2016)

5/10


----------



## tae (Mar 25, 2016)

2/10


----------



## jiny (Mar 25, 2016)

10/10 lovely minseok


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 26, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Mar 26, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ellarella (Mar 26, 2016)

7/10 hot guyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 26, 2016)

ellarella said:


> 7/10 hot guyyyyyyyyyyyy



8/10 It's funny


----------



## jiny (Mar 26, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 26, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Mar 27, 2016)

6/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 27, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Mar 27, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Starmanfan (Mar 27, 2016)

6/10


----------



## FleuraBelle (Mar 27, 2016)

7/10 Kinda cute


----------



## Dactal (Mar 27, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Dim (Mar 27, 2016)

8/10 Old CN ftw


----------



## Ploom (Mar 27, 2016)

9/10.   I can tell your sense of humor is second to none


----------



## Dim (Mar 27, 2016)

8/10 and thank you c:


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 27, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 28, 2016)

8/10


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 29, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 29, 2016)

7/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 29, 2016)

9/10 I like Bones.


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 29, 2016)

10/10 as always, baymax <3


----------



## Stil (Mar 29, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 29, 2016)

10/10 because holy smokes that is adorable


----------



## tokkio (Mar 29, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 29, 2016)

2/10 sorry ;-;


----------



## Dim (Mar 29, 2016)

8.5/10


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 29, 2016)

Oh. Uh-huh.
I don't know what to make of this guy, but he makes me feel good.
9/10 for Business Gengar!


----------



## himeki (Mar 29, 2016)

0/10
looks like something from the wattpad cover of a furry erotica


----------



## tae (Mar 29, 2016)

i think the body is cute, but i dislike how they draw eyes. they don't fit the style at all.. o.o
5/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> 0/10
> looks like something from the wattpad cover of a furry erotica



this is the ****ing best thing i've ever seen you say.


----------



## himeki (Mar 29, 2016)

taesaek said:


> i think the body is cute, but i dislike how they draw eyes. they don't fit the style at all.. o.o
> 5/10
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



9/10, like the art style


----------



## LethalLulu (Mar 29, 2016)

7/10
Using art you get as avatars is super sweet (I do that for my steam account)
Although I'm not a huge fan of the style


----------



## himeki (Mar 29, 2016)

LethalLulu said:


> 7/10
> Using art you get as avatars is super sweet (I do that for my steam account)
> Although I'm not a huge fan of the style



8/10 c:
I like using commissions I get on stuff :3 I'm using the one I got from windfall as a wallpaper


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 29, 2016)

10/10


----------



## lars708 (Mar 31, 2016)

8/10


----------



## pipty (Mar 31, 2016)

8/10


----------



## windloft (Mar 31, 2016)

9 / 10!!


----------



## ellarella (Mar 31, 2016)

thick eyebrows (͡ ͡? ͜ つ ͡͡?) 9/10


----------



## Akira-chan (Mar 31, 2016)

8/10 dem relasti c Graphixs!1!1!


----------



## Shawna (Apr 1, 2016)

7/10!  It's so cute! <3


----------



## Dim (Apr 1, 2016)

0/10 ewwww Family Guy


----------



## Shawna (Apr 1, 2016)

6/10


----------



## jiny (Apr 1, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 1, 2016)

9/10, cute!


----------



## duckvely (Apr 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Shawna (Apr 1, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 1, 2016)

5/10 but only because I really don't like Family Guy!


----------



## Dim (Apr 1, 2016)

8/10 for the avatar...

10/10 For your comment! ^^


----------



## Shawna (Apr 1, 2016)

7/10 for your avatar, 0/10 for YOUR comment! xoxo


----------



## Dim (Apr 2, 2016)

3/10 Family Guy needs to end already


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2016)

8/10 cute!


----------



## Dim (Apr 2, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Apr 2, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Alex518 (Apr 2, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Apr 2, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Taj (Apr 2, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Shawna (Apr 2, 2016)

8.5/10 - LOL! XD


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2016)

2/10 sorry!


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 2, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Apr 2, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 2, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 2, 2016)

6/10 Still not a fan of anime but it's not aesthetically bad!

- - - Post Merge - - -

6/10 still not a fan of anime but still not aesthetically bad!


----------



## Shawna (Apr 2, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 2, 2016)

1/10 sorry


----------



## Dim (Apr 2, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Shawna (Apr 2, 2016)

6/10


----------



## pretzel (Apr 2, 2016)

5/10


----------



## jiny (Apr 2, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2016)

9/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 2, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Shawna (Apr 2, 2016)

10/10 
I LOVE ANKHA!!! <3


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2016)

2/10 sorry but family guy is pretty trash now and even the art-style of that show is pure cringe extract :{


----------



## Shawna (Apr 2, 2016)

10/10


----------



## pickle inkii. (Apr 2, 2016)

7/10 who's that


----------



## Shawna (Apr 2, 2016)

pickle inkii. said:


> 7/10 who's that


Vanessa from Family Guy! <3

8.5/10


----------



## jiny (Apr 2, 2016)

6/10


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 2, 2016)

5/10 who dat


----------



## jiny (Apr 2, 2016)

it's yoongi from bts c:

10/10


----------



## Shawna (Apr 2, 2016)

6/10


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 2, 2016)

3/10 Family Guy isn't really my thing... ; v;


----------



## jiny (Apr 2, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 3, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Legendery (Apr 3, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 3, 2016)

10/10 spaghetti monsters


----------



## Dim (Apr 3, 2016)

10/10 :3


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Zerous (Apr 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 3, 2016)

6/10 !


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 3, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 3, 2016)

5/10 i like the old one better! :{


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 3, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> 5/10 i like the old one better! :{



you do? lol. i like this one better tho haha


----------



## Aquari (Apr 3, 2016)

snoozit said:


> you do? lol. i like this one better tho haha



ye it was better :3


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 3, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> ye it was better :3



some people said they couldnt see what was in my avatar coz it was too small lol


----------



## Aquari (Apr 3, 2016)

snoozit said:


> some people said they couldnt see what was in my avatar coz it was too small lol



lol it was pretty small XDDD


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 3, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 3, 2016)

4/10


----------



## ellarella (Apr 3, 2016)

3/10 i like ankha but too many artifacts


----------



## Aquari (Apr 3, 2016)

7/10, also, artifacts?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 3, 2016)

10/10 avatar of the year!

oops, got ninja'd. was referring to ellerella.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 3, 2016)

7/10 I like the shape, and I think it matches your sig?


----------



## Shawna (Apr 3, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 3, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 3, 2016)

10/10 Love it. Reminds me of those neopets. :3


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 3, 2016)

6/10


----------



## pickle inkii. (Apr 3, 2016)

10/10 Very circular. Circles are in style this season.


----------



## Dim (Apr 3, 2016)

8/10 seen that show somewhere forgot what it is though


----------



## Ploom (Apr 3, 2016)

8.5/10  :3


----------



## Squidward (Apr 3, 2016)

10/10 what can I say it's a bulbasaur


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 3, 2016)

3/10


----------



## piichinu (Apr 3, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 3, 2016)

1/10 sorry ;-;


----------



## pickle inkii. (Apr 3, 2016)

9/10
Nice animated avatar, Richie Rich


----------



## jiny (Apr 3, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Alex518 (Apr 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 3, 2016)

6/10


----------



## jiny (Apr 3, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 3, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Dactal (Apr 3, 2016)

5/10 ? i cant tell if Anka is tied up ir just chillen so yeah.


----------



## tae (Apr 3, 2016)

10/10 bubbles is best ppg.


----------



## jiny (Apr 3, 2016)

10/10 minseok


----------



## Dim (Apr 3, 2016)

3/10


TrinitySmith said:


> 5/10 ? i cant tell if Anka is tied up ir just chillen so yeah.


xD How do you see her tied up? Lol


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 3, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 3, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Zerous (Apr 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

4/10


----------



## pipty (Apr 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Zerous (Apr 4, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

4/10 cant even see wats going on


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 4, 2016)

8/10. i ike your avatar  is it from a game?


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

snoozit said:


> 8/10. i ike your avatar  is it from a game?



yea its from monster hunter :3

also 9/10!


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 4, 2016)

2/10 sorry, not really a fan


----------



## pipty (Apr 4, 2016)

3/10 not a


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 4, 2016)

9/10 Bonus points for matching avatar/sig combo, that's what I lIke to see.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

10/10 would eat again :3


----------



## Heyden (Apr 4, 2016)

100000000000/10 AIROUUUUUUU <333


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 4, 2016)

7/10.


----------



## Zerous (Apr 4, 2016)

8/10
Matching


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

2/10


----------



## k.k.lucario (Apr 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

5/10, u tried XDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 4, 2016)

6/10, it's cute but I've never played Monster Hunter so it means nothing to me lol.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Apr 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 4, 2016)

2/10


----------



## AppleCracker (Apr 4, 2016)

9/10
CUTE


----------



## Alex518 (Apr 4, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 5, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 5, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 5, 2016)

7/10 i like the old one better ;-;


----------



## piichinu (Apr 5, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 5, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 5, 2016)

1/10 sorry ;-;


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 5, 2016)

8/10

CUTE

but really small


----------



## Aquari (Apr 5, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ellarella (Apr 5, 2016)

8/10 felynes are best


----------



## Aquari (Apr 5, 2016)

ellarella said:


> 8/10 felynes are best



same^^ also, 8/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 5, 2016)

7/10 cute


----------



## Chelsaurus (Apr 5, 2016)

8/10 CUTE!


----------



## Dim (Apr 5, 2016)

7/10 For some reason the background made me think of my house. ._.

Edit: 8/10 because I missed that cute puppy :3 a little dark tho


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 5, 2016)

7/10 Love zoroark


----------



## Derpykat (Apr 5, 2016)

_8/10. Adorable~_


----------



## Alex518 (Apr 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 5, 2016)

3/10 sorry ;-;


----------



## Dim (Apr 5, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 5, 2016)

7/10 Aw Zoroark
I like the signature better!
Also, someone on my wow server rp's under the name Nox!


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 5, 2016)

6/10 Its cute! Just pixelated


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 5, 2016)

8/10 because cutee


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 5, 2016)

9/10 c:


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 5, 2016)

9/10 as well.
I really love the colors in that avatar.


----------



## himeki (Apr 5, 2016)

0/10
sorry i just really dont like furries


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 5, 2016)

7/10 nice render of her


----------



## himeki (Apr 5, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> 7/10 nice render of her



its not really a render, i just stuck a dark grey background on but whatever

9/10 love the pixel art!!! who made it? :O


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 5, 2016)

5/10 because WHY CAN'T IT BE TRANSPARENT ;-;


----------



## Dim (Apr 5, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 5, 2016)

10/10 XDDD


----------



## Damniel (Apr 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 5, 2016)

9/10~


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 5, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> 9/10~



7/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 6, 2016)

Dude, your avatar is completely missing now.
Am I the only one seeing this?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 6, 2016)

10/10


----------



## unintentional (Apr 6, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Damniel (Apr 6, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 6, 2016)

7/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 6, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 7, 2016)

Isn't that from Big Hero 6?

I don't like that film, and I don't like pink, so 2/10 sorry xD


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 7, 2016)

4/10 I wish it was just a bit bigger so I could see more details, it looks nice though


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 7, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Isn't that from Big Hero 6?
> 
> I don't like that film, and I don't like pink, so 2/10 sorry xD


You don't like bh6!?! My heart! How are you on my friends list?
Lol jk 

10/10


----------



## CluelessMayor (Apr 7, 2016)

BAYMAXXX aka BAEmax 10/10


----------



## Damniel (Apr 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## tae (Apr 7, 2016)

a solid 5/10 bc what is that.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 7, 2016)

I love the layout, but not so much the random fan and pink text 5/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 7, 2016)

It'd look cooler transparent 3/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

6/10, thats better


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 7, 2016)

7/10 Its cute :3


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Damniel (Apr 7, 2016)

8/10 nice colors but what is it?


----------



## ellarella (Apr 7, 2016)

9/10 cute!


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 7, 2016)

4/10 xD


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 7, 2016)

Holy Crap hahahah um, 8/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh we posted at the same time, Nightmares.
Previous vote was for that pig headed villager, but I'll give you an 8/10 too lol


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2016)

7/10 i kinda like it.

(also skip me if you don't bother at all)


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

9000/10


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2016)

420/69


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

XDDD 69/mlg


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2016)

8/8 m8 i r8


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

7-11 kevin


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2016)

weed/mlg doritos


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

mt dew/ps4 controller


----------



## focus (Apr 7, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

2/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 7, 2016)

It's cute 8/10


----------



## focus (Apr 7, 2016)

7/10 i love it


----------



## Damniel (Apr 7, 2016)

4/10 too compact and blurry.


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 7, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Apr 7, 2016)

5.5/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 7, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Apr 7, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 8, 2016)

2/10 Sorry


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

8/8 m8 i r8


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

ayyy 420/360


----------



## trickyfox (Apr 8, 2016)

Not sure if a cat or weasel or sea otter or beaver.
10/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

10/10 cute!


----------



## Dim (Apr 8, 2016)

7/10 



trickyfox said:


> Not sure if a cat or weasel or sea otter or beaver.
> 10/10



XDDDDD


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 8, 2016)

8/10 -1 point because no xd's! Never ever, ever!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

2/10 srry


----------



## Dim (Apr 9, 2016)

7/10


----------



## himeki (Apr 9, 2016)

4/10
not sure what it is


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 9, 2016)

6/10

Pretty cool, but I'd prefer it if it was zoomed out more


----------



## teto (Apr 9, 2016)

10/10 so cute omg


----------



## himeki (Apr 9, 2016)

see sig
10/10 pinkoneko

gdi deli


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

1/10


----------



## teto (Apr 9, 2016)

3/10 wot is that


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 9, 2016)

Honestly not sure what it's from so I'll just give a 5/10 for now xD


----------



## Dim (Apr 9, 2016)

8/10 Is that we bare bears?

Edit: Ninjas. Ninjas everywhere.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

5/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Neikkocat06 said:


> 5/10



ninja'ed


----------



## teto (Apr 9, 2016)

Nox said:


> 8/10 Is that we bare bears?
> 
> Edit: Ninjas. Ninjas everywhere.



yesitisomg


----------



## Dim (Apr 9, 2016)

8/10





Delishush said:


> yesitisomg


Been kind of interested in trying the show


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 9, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

2/10 i want to pop those eyes


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 9, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Apr 9, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Jihihix (Apr 9, 2016)

7/10!


----------



## Dim (Apr 9, 2016)

8/10


----------



## teto (Apr 9, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 10, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 10, 2016)

5/10 Good coloring but not a fan of the style


----------



## focus (Apr 10, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 10, 2016)

3/10 No idea what that is xD

Nvm ninajd =______=

1/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 10, 2016)

9/10


----------



## tae (Apr 10, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 10, 2016)

6/10 

Pretty cool, but I prefer your older ones


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 10, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Damniel (Apr 10, 2016)

10/10 Really like that popping out hand thing.


----------



## Dim (Apr 10, 2016)

8/10 black and white sprites ftw!


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 11, 2016)

Awww Zoroark now, being cute
9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 12, 2016)

4/10 

It's alright haha


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

8/10, still really want to pop those eyes


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 12, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

7/10


----------



## tae (Apr 12, 2016)

i actually think it's cute. idk what it is, but its cute.

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

8/10 cute guy


----------



## jiny (Apr 13, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 13, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ellarella (Apr 13, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 13, 2016)

ellarella said:


> 9/10
> 
> View attachment 169628



why?!! XDDDD 10/10!! gold!!


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 13, 2016)

Because I love frogs 10/10


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 14, 2016)

7/10 I like the little theme you have going on


----------



## Aquari (Apr 14, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Apr 14, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Heyden (Apr 14, 2016)

4/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Apr 14, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Apr 14, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Apr 14, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 14, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Stil (Apr 14, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 14, 2016)

3/10 srry ;-;


----------



## Stil (Apr 14, 2016)

1/10 >_> sry


----------



## Aquari (Apr 14, 2016)

lol when u said it was a seven now ur changing because i said 3/10, lol u mad?


----------



## Cascade (Apr 14, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 14, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Stil (Apr 14, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> lol when u said it was a seven now ur changing because i said 3/10, lol u mad?



Lol you are clearly the one who is mad. I was joking around by copying what you said back.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 14, 2016)

Infinity said:


> Lol you are clearly the one who is mad. I was joking around by copying what you said back.



taking the L , i see :}


----------



## Stil (Apr 14, 2016)

1v1 me


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 15, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Apr 15, 2016)

10/10 bc pink and birthstones so i know you have good taste and i FUX WIF IT


----------



## Heyden (Apr 15, 2016)

5/10


----------



## kelpy (Apr 15, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Apr 15, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Heyden (Apr 15, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Apr 15, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 15, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Apr 15, 2016)

7/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 16, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Trip (Apr 16, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 16, 2016)

3/10


----------



## vel (Apr 16, 2016)

10/10 I love zorua.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 16, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Apr 16, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Heyden (Apr 17, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 17, 2016)

3/10 sorry ;-;


----------



## Vandolphvibar09 (Apr 17, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 17, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 18, 2016)

That is..huh 8/10


----------



## Esphas (Apr 20, 2016)

5/10


----------



## tae (Apr 20, 2016)

10/10 baby.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 20, 2016)

5/10


----------



## piichinu (Apr 20, 2016)

10/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'ed twice, 10 @ tae and 2 @ neikko


----------



## Esphas (Apr 20, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 20, 2016)

5/10 ;}


----------



## tae (Apr 20, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 20, 2016)

5/10 looks like its wearing lipstick


----------



## Derpykat (Apr 20, 2016)

_7.5/10_


----------



## Cascade (Apr 20, 2016)

10/10 adorable


----------



## Aquari (Apr 20, 2016)

10/10 hetalia

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninjad


----------



## Cascade (Apr 20, 2016)

9/10


----------



## sej (Apr 20, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 20, 2016)

4/10 Can't stand cat vids tbh


----------



## Aquari (Apr 20, 2016)

10/10 gengar!!!


----------



## jiny (Apr 20, 2016)

8/10


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 20, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 20, 2016)

0/10 I don't like that show. :|


----------



## Dactal (Apr 21, 2016)

idk like 5/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 21, 2016)

2/10 wtf is that thing


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 21, 2016)

9/10 fancy Gengar is fancy


----------



## tae (Apr 21, 2016)

4/10 it looks like tbt messed up the quality.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 21, 2016)

9/10 your avatar is always super pretty ;W;


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 21, 2016)

9/10
just generally amazing


----------



## tae (Apr 21, 2016)

LOL it's not attractive honestly but i think it's funny. 7/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 21, 2016)

3/10. old one was better MUCH MUCH better


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 22, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 22, 2016)

1/10 soz xD


----------



## Aquari (Apr 22, 2016)

7/10!!


----------



## Heyden (Apr 22, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 22, 2016)

5/10


----------



## pickle inkii. (Apr 22, 2016)

8/10 Gotta love that badassery.


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 22, 2016)

5/10 because I don't really like Simpsons but at the same time, it's not really your fault


----------



## Aquari (Apr 22, 2016)

7/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 22, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 22, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Cascade (Apr 22, 2016)

9/10


----------



## iicookehmonstar (Apr 23, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 23, 2016)

10/pink


----------



## focus (Apr 23, 2016)

10/10. beautiful.


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 23, 2016)

11/10 danjerous


----------



## Dactal (Apr 23, 2016)

69/10 that so funny


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 23, 2016)

33/9 felines r gr8


----------



## focus (Apr 23, 2016)

10/10 oml
ninja'd.
10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 23, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 23, 2016)

4/10


----------



## pipty (Apr 23, 2016)

2/10


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 23, 2016)

7/10 :>


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 23, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ellarella (Apr 23, 2016)

8/10, it's cute, but i'd like it better if the background was transparent instead of barely visible

edit: *10/10 *sheds tear**


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 23, 2016)

4/10


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 23, 2016)

11/jello mold eyes


----------



## Cascade (Apr 23, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 23, 2016)

7/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 23, 2016)

10/10

Gengar with glasses is amazing


----------



## Cascade (Apr 23, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Stil (Apr 24, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 24, 2016)

8/10 Seinfeld


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 24, 2016)

6/10 i guess 
wut is that tho


----------



## Dim (Apr 24, 2016)

I think I rated yours 6/10


----------



## kelpy (Apr 24, 2016)

3/10
Idk what that is but he's quite focused


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 24, 2016)

3/10 sorry ;-;


----------



## kelpy (Apr 24, 2016)

4/10

fine I see you hate me now lani


----------



## Seroja (Apr 24, 2016)

6/10 quite cute


----------



## Dim (Apr 24, 2016)

6/10 Kinda nice


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 26, 2016)

Oh goodness, it's Ditto.
8/10!


----------



## Dim (Apr 26, 2016)

Finally someone rates my avatar

4/10 sorry, not a fan of it


----------



## jiny (Apr 26, 2016)

6/10


----------



## tae (Apr 26, 2016)

10/10 min yoongi is a qt.


----------



## jiny (Apr 26, 2016)

10/10 yes


----------



## Stil (Apr 26, 2016)

1/10


----------



## jiny (Apr 26, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Stil (Apr 26, 2016)

-1/10


----------



## jiny (Apr 26, 2016)

im not trying to get back at you i genuinely don't like it

1/10


----------



## Stil (Apr 26, 2016)

kianli said:


> im not trying to get back at you i genuinely don't like it
> 
> 1/10



lol im just playin


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 27, 2016)

It's an actor I'm not really a fan of, so 5/10 for at least it has the composition of an avatar, via a face and stuff!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 27, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 27, 2016)

9/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 27, 2016)

10/10 I love oogie!


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2016)

3/10


----------



## pixemi (Apr 27, 2016)

9/10!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2016)

6/10


----------



## pixemi (Apr 27, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 27, 2016)

3.5/10 ;-;


----------



## Seroja (Apr 27, 2016)

It's cute sooo 5/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 27, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 27, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Stil (Apr 27, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2016)

10/10 Love it! :]


----------



## Stil (Apr 27, 2016)

10/10 Ditto is da best!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 28, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Stil (Apr 28, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Cascade (Apr 28, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 28, 2016)

9/10 looks like a nice smash avatar, where'd you get it from if I may ask?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Cascade (Apr 28, 2016)

Nox said:


> 9/10 looks like a nice smash avatar, where'd you get it from if I may ask?



i found it from Deviantart.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 30, 2016)

3/10


----------



## jiny (Apr 30, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 30, 2016)

2/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 30, 2016)

9/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 1, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Kevinnn (May 1, 2016)

10/10
Wow, i got used to Baymax haha


----------



## jiny (May 1, 2016)

9/10 WALL-E


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 1, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Dim (May 1, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Aquari (May 1, 2016)

10/10


----------



## tae (May 1, 2016)

what is it. mousse? 
5/10??


----------



## Aquari (May 1, 2016)

yup, i think so

8/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 1, 2016)

6/10 what is it?


----------



## jiny (May 1, 2016)

9/10


----------



## tae (May 1, 2016)

10/10 usagi is a qt.


----------



## Aquari (May 1, 2016)

8/10 ;}


----------



## Hunnybuns (May 1, 2016)

10/10 That spider thing is cute (-:',


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Fjoora (May 1, 2016)

Man, can't I just rate your signature instead?
mm 8/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 3, 2016)

6/10


----------



## jiny (May 3, 2016)

10/10


----------



## tae (May 3, 2016)

6/10 is that namjoon.


----------



## jiny (May 3, 2016)

no it's bambam 

10/10


----------



## Aquari (May 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## LunarMako (May 4, 2016)

0/10 Sorry. I _hate_ spiders!


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Kevinnn (May 4, 2016)

10/10 bc Marnie is there


----------



## Tenealtaylor (May 4, 2016)

8/10 because its very cute!!


----------



## Hollowby (May 4, 2016)

5_10 since I don't know what it is. Possible old anime  stuff.


----------



## Tensu (May 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 5, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Aquari (May 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Dim (May 5, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Aquari (May 5, 2016)

10/10

you should put the custom ditto one with the mustache lol


----------



## Dim (May 5, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> 10/10
> 
> you should put the custom ditto one with the mustache lol


*Puts mustache on*

:3)


----------



## Aquari (May 5, 2016)

Nox said:


> *Puts mustache on*
> 
> :3)



yeesssssss ITS SO CUTE!!!


----------



## Fjoora (May 8, 2016)

DUDE YOU DON'T HAVE AN AVATAR
i am confuse


----------



## Mink777 (May 8, 2016)

8/10


----------



## WAR X ILUSION (May 8, 2016)

8/10 - My friend had that villager a while ago.


----------



## Dim (May 8, 2016)

7/10 looks cute


----------



## jiny (May 8, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 8, 2016)

8/10 love the picture but I just hate pink sorry


----------



## jiny (May 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Jp_ (May 9, 2016)

7/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 9, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Mink777 (May 9, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Zappo09 (May 9, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Mink777 (May 9, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Jp_ (May 9, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Mink777 (May 9, 2016)

5/10


----------



## KingKazuma (May 10, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Fjoora (May 14, 2016)

8/10


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 14, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2016)

6/10 it's cute but that game is overrated af


----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

1000000/10
Adorable.


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2016)

8/10 gorillaz' characters are cool not my kinda music tho


----------



## focus (May 14, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Corobo (May 14, 2016)

9/10 because Ariana


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2016)

7/10 made me laugh


----------



## Fleshy (May 14, 2016)

9/10


----------



## focus (May 14, 2016)

9/10 so cute gtg


----------



## spCrossing (May 14, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (May 14, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Fleshy (May 14, 2016)

9/10

really cute


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 14, 2016)

8.9/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 14, 2016)

8/10 it's cool but ehh


----------



## Fleshy (May 14, 2016)

9/10

very cool zebra


----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

5/10 because I absolutely hate mustaches but I absolutely love mohawks


----------



## Fleshy (May 14, 2016)

7/10 Gorillaz are _ ok _ but it looks cool


----------



## Heyden (May 14, 2016)

7/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 15, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Cascade (May 15, 2016)

10/10 cute


----------



## Heyden (May 16, 2016)

8/10
#bringbackrosalina


----------



## Hollowby (May 16, 2016)

8-10 love the new starters


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 16, 2016)

8/10 I love the able sister


----------



## Heyden (May 16, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Cascade (May 16, 2016)

10/10

*use volt switch*


----------



## ellarella (May 16, 2016)

so smug, i love it, 9/10


----------



## Cascade (May 16, 2016)

10/10 funny


----------



## N a t (May 16, 2016)

Huehue, I got a chuckle


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 17, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

9/10 so cute


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 18, 2016)

6/10. would be better if the background is transparent


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

idek who it is but i like the hippie style to it ?? 7/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

10/10 to make you happy and because i like turtle too


----------



## ellarella (May 18, 2016)

cute zebra 8/10


----------



## Cascade (May 18, 2016)

9/10 funny


----------



## MckenzieBowen (May 18, 2016)

Cutest Pokemon ever!!


----------



## ellarella (May 18, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

10/10 its funny


----------



## Stil (May 18, 2016)

9/10


----------



## hestu (May 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## duckvely (May 19, 2016)

9/10


----------



## jiny (May 19, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Zappo09 (May 19, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Tensu (May 19, 2016)

3/10

Phineas and Ferb is better.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 19, 2016)

4/10 I have no idea what show is that


----------



## Pookie4557 (May 19, 2016)

9/10 awesome fan art


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 20, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Cascade (May 20, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Celes (May 20, 2016)

8/10 cute


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 20, 2016)

Why I got ninja 

4/10 don't know what that show


----------



## Stalfos (May 20, 2016)

10/10

Savannah is love!


----------



## Tensu (May 20, 2016)

7/10 that zebra is cool

- - - Post Merge - - -

Got ninja'd


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 20, 2016)

Lol I feel your pain

5/10 still have no idea about that show

- - - Post Merge - - -

But thank you both
Savannah is awesome


----------



## Tensu (May 20, 2016)

It's Your Lie in April,

7/10 still lovin that zebra


----------



## Cascade (May 20, 2016)

9/10 c:

ninjad


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 20, 2016)

10/10 it has swag and it's adorable

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemon5700 said:


> It's Your Lie in April,
> 
> 7/10 still lovin that zebra



Oh ok never seen it


----------



## Trip (May 20, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Tensu (May 20, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (May 21, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Cascade (May 21, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (May 21, 2016)

10/10


----------



## skarmoury (May 21, 2016)

11/10 for that sweet flower crown


----------



## jiny (May 21, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Trip (May 21, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Celes (May 21, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 21, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Cascade (May 21, 2016)

10/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 21, 2016)

9/10 cute!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 22, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Nightmares (May 22, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Mash (May 22, 2016)

8/10


----------



## namiieco (May 22, 2016)

8/10
I'm interested about mine...


----------



## Trip (May 22, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (May 22, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (May 22, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Trip (May 22, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Fleshy (May 22, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Trip (May 22, 2016)

4/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 22, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Cascade (May 22, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (May 22, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Dactal (May 22, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Trip (May 22, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Dactal (May 22, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 22, 2016)

10/10 give me the money yo


----------



## Trip (May 22, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Dactal (May 22, 2016)

maybe 9/10 now


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 22, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Crash (May 22, 2016)

8/10, I'm not really sure what it is though lol​


----------



## Tensu (May 22, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Bjork (May 23, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Nightmares (May 23, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Wolfycheeks (May 23, 2016)

9/10


----------



## DaCoSim (May 23, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (May 23, 2016)

7/10 super cuute


----------



## DaCoSim (May 23, 2016)

9/10 super HOT!!! Lol!!! My oh my.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 23, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Trip (May 23, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 23, 2016)

5/10


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (May 23, 2016)

7/10 pretty cool


----------



## Tensu (May 23, 2016)

10/10 Mewtwo!


----------



## Shadow516187 (May 24, 2016)

Pokemon5700 said:


> 10/10 Mewtwo!



7/10 some anime character lol.


----------



## Nightmares (May 24, 2016)

3/10 sorry ;-;


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 24, 2016)

6/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 24, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 24, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Trip (May 24, 2016)

7/10


----------



## tae (May 24, 2016)

7/10 yay neko atsume


----------



## Miharu (May 24, 2016)

10/10 <3


----------



## jiny (May 24, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Duzzel (May 24, 2016)

8/10 ~


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 24, 2016)

5/10


----------



## jiny (May 24, 2016)

10/10 ~


----------



## Tensu (May 25, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 25, 2016)

8/10


----------



## hestu (May 25, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Trip (May 25, 2016)

9/10


----------



## LunarMako (May 25, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Tensu (May 25, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (May 25, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 25, 2016)

8/10


----------



## kazaf (May 26, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (May 26, 2016)

Hmm 3/10 sorry ;-;


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 26, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Tensu (May 26, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 26, 2016)

6/10 don't know who he is rip


----------



## Trip (May 26, 2016)

5/10

mlg edits have gotten old sry


----------



## Cascade (May 26, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Garou (May 26, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Twinleaf (May 26, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 27, 2016)

6/10 who is that


----------



## Nightmares (May 27, 2016)

3/10 sorry dude


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 27, 2016)

9/10 though your old avatar was cute!


----------



## focus (May 27, 2016)

7/10 dont play that game but he looks dope


----------



## DaCoSim (May 27, 2016)

9/10 cuz kitty noses are presh! B


----------



## Tensu (May 27, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Twinleaf (May 27, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 27, 2016)

8/10


----------



## glow (May 27, 2016)

9/10


----------



## tae (May 27, 2016)

i donut like her but i love u so 8/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 27, 2016)

5/10 colourful but who is that


----------



## tae (May 27, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> 5/10 colourful but who is that



min yoongi

also, 4/10 nyan cat is bad, poor mario.


----------



## Trip (May 27, 2016)

9/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 27, 2016)

Real cute 9/10


----------



## focus (May 28, 2016)

8/10


----------



## sej (May 28, 2016)

10/10! Cute!


----------



## focus (May 28, 2016)

10/10 ayyee


----------



## Tensu (May 28, 2016)

9/10 Very cute!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 28, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Akira-chan (May 28, 2016)

9/10 I like bandaids on faces


----------



## Nightmares (May 28, 2016)

4/10 sorry ;-;


----------



## Puffy (May 29, 2016)

8/10


----------



## focus (May 29, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Crash (May 29, 2016)

100/10


----------



## jiny (May 29, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Alex518 (May 29, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 29, 2016)

6/10


----------



## K a y K a y (May 29, 2016)

8/10


----------



## duckvely (May 29, 2016)

9/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 30, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Seroja (May 30, 2016)

10/10


----------



## duckvely (May 30, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 30, 2016)

10/10


----------



## focus (May 30, 2016)

6/10 disturbing


----------



## teto (May 30, 2016)

4/10 wat


----------



## Seroja (May 30, 2016)

10/10 I love Stocking <3


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 30, 2016)

focus said:


> 6/10 disturbing



SNORTS nothing wrong with it

------
9/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 30, 2016)

5/10


----------



## focus (May 30, 2016)

8/10



Yonkorin said:


> SNORTS nothing wrong with it
> 
> ------
> 9/10



I JUST REALIZED I RATED THE PERSON BEFORE YOU'S AVATAR INSTEAD OF YOURS AHAHAHAH SORRY


----------



## pochii (May 30, 2016)

10/10.

Are those snouts of kitties? ;0


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 30, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Puffy (May 30, 2016)

10/10


----------



## pochii (May 30, 2016)

10/10, It's pretty cute!~


----------



## duckvely (May 30, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 30, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Bilaz (May 30, 2016)

10/10 Pingu!


----------



## jiny (May 30, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Puffy (May 30, 2016)

10?10 cute


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 30, 2016)

8/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 31, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Miharu (May 31, 2016)

10/10~


----------



## K a y K a y (May 31, 2016)

10/10 ^.^


----------



## jiny (May 31, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (May 31, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (May 31, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Cascade (May 31, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## moonford (Jun 1, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 1, 2016)

3/10, just because i don't know who it is or what it's from..


----------



## Cascade (Jun 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Tensu (Jun 1, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 1, 2016)

7.8/10


----------



## moonford (Jun 1, 2016)

5/10
Don't know what its from.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 2, 2016)

4/10


----------



## 3skulls (Jun 2, 2016)

10/10 Love the art. 

I really need to update mine xD


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 2, 2016)

4/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 2, 2016)

6/10 have no idea


----------



## namiieco (Jun 2, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Energytree (Jun 2, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 3, 2016)

Ok I fixed my profile picture I love it more now
So rate me

Oh and 9/10 the eyes a bit to creepy for me


----------



## Mints (Jun 3, 2016)

7/10 )


----------



## Opal (Jun 3, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Jun 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## tae (Jun 3, 2016)

10/10 qt


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 3, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 3, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Jun 3, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Aquari (Jun 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 3, 2016)

8/10


----------



## tae (Jun 3, 2016)

2/10


----------



## jiny (Jun 3, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Jun 3, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Jun 3, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Cascade (Jun 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Jun 3, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 3, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Aquari (Jun 4, 2016)

6/10


----------



## tae (Jun 4, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Aquari (Jun 4, 2016)

roast

4/10 i liked the other on better


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Jun 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Pop-tart (Jun 4, 2016)

Pouf is 10/10


----------



## Aquari (Jun 4, 2016)

lol

9/10


----------



## jiny (Jun 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## hydrophonic (Jun 4, 2016)

7!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 4, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Aquari (Jun 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Trip (Jun 4, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Tensu (Jun 4, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 4, 2016)

4/10 sorry ;-;


----------



## jiny (Jun 4, 2016)

8/10 when did you start liking korean stuff.


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 4, 2016)

6/10 

Like 3 days ago lmao


----------



## Aquari (Jun 4, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Tensu (Jun 4, 2016)

5/10, your old one was better D:


----------



## tae (Jun 4, 2016)

5/10 idk who it is.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 4, 2016)

6/10 

do you draw these?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 4, 2016)

3/10


----------



## jiny (Jun 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 5, 2016)

6/10 noice


----------



## focus (Jun 5, 2016)

7/10 dont know who he is but bonus points for being cute


----------



## Aquari (Jun 5, 2016)

10/10 cat nostrils!!


----------



## Zerous (Jun 5, 2016)

4/10


----------



## focus (Jun 5, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Zerous (Jun 5, 2016)

10/10
Cats. <3


----------



## KawaiiPanda (Jun 5, 2016)

10/10
Cake and a really cute avatar!!


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 5, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Tensu (Jun 5, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 5, 2016)

5.5/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 6, 2016)

5/10


----------



## simonthomas6 (Jun 6, 2016)

5.1/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 7, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Opal (Jun 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Daybreak (Jun 7, 2016)

1/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jun 7, 2016)

3/10. I like the site images, but they're not very appealing to the eyes compared to everything else.


----------



## Daybreak (Jun 7, 2016)

10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 7, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 (Jun 7, 2016)

.../10

- - - Post Merge - - -

5/10
whats so great bout it,lol


----------



## Shawna (Jun 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 7, 2016)

2.


----------



## Koi-san (Jun 7, 2016)

7, it's quite blurry, but your avatar is cute!


----------



## Aquari (Jun 7, 2016)

5/10 cant see it that well


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jun 7, 2016)

8/10, I like birds.


----------



## moonford (Jun 7, 2016)

3/10 ^^


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 7, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Tensu (Jun 7, 2016)

6/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## okaimii (Jun 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## riummi (Jun 8, 2016)

10/10 eeeeee


----------



## okaimii (Jun 8, 2016)

10/10 yoo


----------



## jiny (Jun 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## hestu (Jun 8, 2016)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Jun 8, 2016)

7/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 8, 2016)

10/10 how I feel right now.


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 8, 2016)

8/10 v cute


----------



## moonford (Jun 8, 2016)

8.5/10 cx


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 9, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Crash (Jun 9, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Rexusthechasnite (Jun 9, 2016)

7/10 That animation is awesome!


----------



## okaimii (Jun 9, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Cascade (Jun 9, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ErinKireina (Jun 10, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 10, 2016)

0/10 no picture


----------



## Aquari (Jun 10, 2016)

10/10 buddy!


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 10, 2016)

10/10 too


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

5/10


----------



## NicPlays (Jun 10, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 10, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Jun 10, 2016)

10/10 It looks really cool


----------



## iicookehmonstar (Jun 11, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Jun 11, 2016)

7/10 Kinda overused but I still like it


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 11, 2016)

2/10


----------



## vogelbiene (Jun 11, 2016)

10/10 -IGN​


----------



## jiny (Jun 11, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 11, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Cascade (Jun 11, 2016)

4/10


----------



## focus (Jun 11, 2016)

4/10 mostly bc i have no idea what it is


----------



## Cascade (Jun 11, 2016)

8/10



focus said:


> 4/10 mostly bc i have no idea what it is



Meloetta is a pokemon


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 11, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Jun 13, 2016)

4/10


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 13, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Aali (Jun 13, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Tensu (Jun 13, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Aali (Jun 13, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Byngo (Jun 13, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Bwazey (Jun 13, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Aali (Jun 13, 2016)

9/10


----------



## strawberrywine (Jun 13, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 13, 2016)

7/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 13, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Shawna (Jun 13, 2016)

6.5/10


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 13, 2016)

8.5/10


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Cascade (Jun 13, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 13, 2016)

7.8/10


----------



## okaimii (Jun 13, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 13, 2016)

4/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 14, 2016)

Cute 7/10.


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Cascade (Jun 14, 2016)

7/10


----------



## AlatreonsPaws (Jun 14, 2016)

Cute 8/10


----------



## jiny (Jun 14, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 14, 2016)

1/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 15, 2016)

2/10 I don't like dogs that much


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 15, 2016)

10/10 Savannah is the best!


----------



## focus (Jun 15, 2016)

10/10 bc bernie


----------



## Byebi (Jun 15, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 15, 2016)

1/10


----------



## ForeverAFlame (Jun 15, 2016)

8/10 CYUTE GIF!


----------



## focus (Jun 15, 2016)

10/10 i love bruce


----------



## tae (Jun 15, 2016)

kitties are cute, 8/10


----------



## Aquari (Jun 15, 2016)

10/10 lol


----------



## squidhoney (Jun 15, 2016)

10/10, super cute!!


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 15, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Tensu (Jun 15, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Cascade (Jun 15, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Aquari (Jun 15, 2016)

10/10 ;}


----------



## Moonbrink (Jun 15, 2016)

10/10 I love Celeste!


----------



## Svive (Jun 15, 2016)

10/10

Lion!!!


----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2016)

6.5/10


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 15, 2016)

0/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 15, 2016)

8/10 Bones <3


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 15, 2016)

Nvm ninja

10/10 love that movie and so cute on that pic


----------



## xara (Jun 16, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 16, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Aquari (Jun 16, 2016)

100/10


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 16, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Razpup (Jun 16, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Byebi (Jun 16, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 16, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Ami (Jun 17, 2016)

6/10 a little small


----------



## Discord (Jun 17, 2016)

8/10

Nicely drawn and exquisite.


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 17, 2016)

1/10 sozz


----------



## Tensu (Jun 17, 2016)

10/10 lmao


----------



## Discord (Jun 17, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> 1/10 sozz


It's totally fine, i understand your opinion.

8/10


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Jun 17, 2016)

9/10 bc wtf


----------



## Cascade (Jun 17, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 17, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 17, 2016)

9/10


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Jun 17, 2016)

8/10  a bit smol tho


----------



## Limon (Jun 17, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Ami (Jun 17, 2016)

8/10 excited for that game


----------



## squidhoney (Jun 17, 2016)

10/10, so pretty~


----------



## focus (Jun 17, 2016)

8/10 love the style


----------



## Tensu (Jun 17, 2016)

7/10 kittens are cute


----------



## Razpup (Jun 17, 2016)

7/10
I don't really like anime but still it's pretty good


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 17, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Byngo (Jun 17, 2016)

6/10


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Jun 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 18, 2016)

2/10 sorry ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2016)

4/10 idk who that is anyways so

(hahh you're hoshidan?)


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 18, 2016)

Oops ninja'd I meant 6/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait not ninjad

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't know what happened lmao


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 (Jun 18, 2016)

...okay 

7/10 cuz why not


----------



## Tensu (Jun 18, 2016)

4/10 a little blurry


----------



## Razpup (Jun 18, 2016)

I already rated it I think 8/10


----------



## Byngo (Jun 18, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Razpup (Jun 18, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 18, 2016)

1/10 sorryyy


----------



## Ami (Jun 18, 2016)

9/10 cos namjoon


----------



## moonford (Jun 18, 2016)

7/10 Very nice. cx


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 18, 2016)

3/10

Sorry it's a bit small and I don't really like the shape...^-^;


----------



## Razpup (Jun 18, 2016)

2/10 sorry I don't know who that is
(and gosh dang will it look weird now that my avatar is Gengar and people rating it low.)


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 18, 2016)

5/10 I'm no big fan of gengar


----------



## Cascade (Jun 18, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Razpup (Jun 18, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 18, 2016)

4.5/10


----------



## Cascade (Jun 18, 2016)

9/10 lol


----------



## Razpup (Jun 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Tensu (Jun 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 18, 2016)

4.


----------



## Razpup (Jun 18, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Bwazey (Jun 18, 2016)

9/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 18, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Ami (Jun 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Jun 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 18, 2016)

7/10 have no idea but it looks pretty


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 18, 2016)

3.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 19, 2016)

5.5/10


----------



## duckvely (Jun 19, 2016)

7/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)

5.


----------



## chiheerios (Jun 19, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 19, 2016)

5/10


----------



## xara (Jun 19, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Ami (Jun 19, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Byngo (Jun 20, 2016)

8/10


----------



## f11 (Jun 20, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Jun 20, 2016)

10/10 meems


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 20, 2016)

10


----------



## Tensu (Jun 20, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Ami (Jun 20, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Kaiserin (Jun 20, 2016)

9/10.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 22, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Ami (Jun 22, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Tensu (Jun 22, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Byngo (Jun 22, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Tangle (Jun 22, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 22, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ellarella (Jun 22, 2016)

7/10 would be better if the whites blended with the site i think, but otherwise a solid avatar


----------



## Cascade (Jun 22, 2016)

7/10


----------



## moonford (Jun 22, 2016)

8/10 
Cute >.<


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jun 22, 2016)

85/10

IT SAID MOO. SO CUTE!


----------



## Tensu (Jun 22, 2016)

9/10 c:


----------



## moonford (Jun 22, 2016)

1.5/10


----------



## Tensu (Jun 22, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 22, 2016)

5/10


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jun 22, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> 5/10



7/10
mustache and mohawk ☆w☆


----------



## moonford (Jun 22, 2016)

8/10 c:


----------



## Cascade (Jun 22, 2016)

8/10


----------



## moonford (Jun 22, 2016)

8/10
Still cute! >.<


----------



## jiny (Jun 22, 2016)

7/10


----------



## moonford (Jun 22, 2016)

8/10 c:


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 23, 2016)

5/10


----------



## blossum (Jun 23, 2016)

8/10 yas Shin-chan

I just made mine, don't be too harsh :<


----------



## moonford (Jun 23, 2016)

10/10 c: I love it. c:


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 25, 2016)

7/10


----------



## moonford (Jun 26, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 26, 2016)

5/10


----------



## vel (Jun 26, 2016)

8/10 a little blurry


----------



## moonford (Jun 26, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Ploom (Jun 26, 2016)

7/10 don't know what it is but I like it


----------



## Aquari (Jun 26, 2016)

10/10 cute!


----------



## xenoblade (Jun 26, 2016)

10/10 !! ^^


----------



## moonford (Jun 26, 2016)

5/10. c:


----------



## vel (Jun 26, 2016)

9/10 it's cute


----------



## moonford (Jun 26, 2016)

5/10 Is she wearing a Nike tee shirt?


----------



## xenoblade (Jun 26, 2016)

8/10 it's a pink flamingo, not white (jk omg)


----------



## moonford (Jun 26, 2016)

WellJenerally said:


> 8/10 it's a pink flamingo, not white (jk omg)



Its ice cream too. c:
( I really want to change my user name : P )


----------



## Grace12 (Jun 26, 2016)

8/10 flamingos are cute c:


----------



## seeds (Jun 26, 2016)

10/10. Cute!


----------



## xenoblade (Jun 26, 2016)

9/10, looks nice !!


----------



## seeds (Jun 26, 2016)

10/10. Thank you, yours as well.


----------



## Cascade (Jun 26, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Ploom (Jun 27, 2016)

10/10 cute :3


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 27, 2016)

2/10 sorry ;-;


----------



## Aquari (Jun 27, 2016)

5/10 ;-;


----------



## moonford (Jun 27, 2016)

9/10 Owls are cute, especially Celeste. c:


----------



## Tensu (Jun 27, 2016)

5/10 a little creepy xD


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 27, 2016)

3/10 ahh I'm sorry ;-;


----------



## Mints (Jun 27, 2016)

4/10. Sorry, I like how it matches with your sig though.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 28, 2016)

8.


----------



## jiny (Jun 28, 2016)

you're free!

10/10 taeyeon <3 love her.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 28, 2016)

kianli said:


> you're free!
> 
> 10/10 taeyeon <3 love her.



lol yes im free! taeyeon's new song slayed me. 

8/10


----------



## Trystin (Jun 28, 2016)

9/10 I love how it matches your Sig in a way. Color coordination could be better to make sunglasses pop (like where there's one thing that has color??)


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 (Jun 28, 2016)

yaasss 8/10 m8

also im uploding a new avatar rn so yeah


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 28, 2016)

0.


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 28, 2016)

3.5/10 sorry ;-;

I love the shape though


----------



## jiny (Jun 28, 2016)

10/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 28, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> 3.5/10 sorry ;-;
> 
> I love the shape though



but its taeyeon lmao

8.


----------



## moonford (Jun 28, 2016)

5/10. c:


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 28, 2016)

6/10


----------



## moonford (Jun 29, 2016)

2/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Azure said:


> 5/10 a little creepy xD



How is it creepy?
It's ice cream.


----------



## Ploom (Jun 30, 2016)

9/10 reminds me of flora, one of my favorite villagers :3


----------



## moonford (Jun 30, 2016)

Bulbabear said:


> 9/10 reminds me of flora, one of my favorite villagers :3



c:
8/10 I like space ships.


----------



## Trip (Jul 1, 2016)

7.


----------



## Trystin (Jul 1, 2016)

6. I assume the hair is yellow considering I can't see yellow or neon colours (yay.)


----------



## Draoii (Jul 1, 2016)

8/10 

its so fluffy I'm gonna die xD


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jul 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Kevinnn (Jul 1, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> 8/10



10/10
i remember your avatar of your mayor in a pitfall seed lmao looks exactly like him damn


----------



## moonford (Jul 1, 2016)

10/10 Really nice. c:


----------



## Cascade (Jul 1, 2016)

9/10 cute


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 1, 2016)

7/10 birdo looks odd


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 1, 2016)

5/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 1, 2016)

8.


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 1, 2016)

6/10, No idea who it is.


----------



## moonford (Jul 1, 2016)

5/10 Plain but cute.


----------



## Tensu (Jul 1, 2016)

10/10 togemadaru!


----------



## moonford (Jul 1, 2016)

10/10! Yes!


----------



## Trip (Jul 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 1, 2016)

-1000000000/10
I really hate Leafyishate...I mean Leafyishere.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Cascade (Jul 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 1, 2016)

10,000,000/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 1, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 1, 2016)

I don't know what it's from but it looks good 9/10


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 1, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Discord (Jul 1, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Trystin (Jul 1, 2016)

10/10 bruh


----------



## moonford (Jul 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Jul 1, 2016)

8/10 cute


----------



## Tensu (Jul 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## vel (Jul 1, 2016)

10/10 togedemaru hype


----------



## Cascade (Jul 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Jul 1, 2016)

3/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 2, 2016)

8/10
Cute


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 2, 2016)

3/10

Sorryy 
I think it'd be better with a transparent background or something


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

2/10 Not a fan.


----------



## I_Jessie_12_xx (Jul 2, 2016)

6/10, im not really sure what it is, it looks like someone holding a duck with something wrapped around it, however the uand is pretty cool, lol


----------



## Tensu (Jul 2, 2016)

3/10 sorry


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 2, 2016)

7.


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 2, 2016)

2/10 ;-;

Can't even see what it isss


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

2/10 Who is he?


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 2, 2016)

7/10


----------



## tearypastel (Jul 2, 2016)

4/10
it's kinda cute but it's also kinda ironic how your user says white flamingo but you have a pink one as your avatar 
oops ninja'd

7/10

cute and simple.


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

5/10 #TeamROWLET!
Sigh...Sniped.
2/10
I really want to change my username. XD


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 2, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> 5/10 #TeamROWLET!
> Sigh...Sniped.
> 2/10
> I really want to change my username. XD



but ur dirt poor soo


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

snoozit said:


> but ur dirt poor soo



I like you how you changed it from : "*your poor soo*" to "but your *dirt* poor soo"
3/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 2, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I like you how you changed it from : "*your poor soo*" to "but your *dirt* poor soo"
> 3/10



just stating a fact.


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

snoozit said:


> just stating a fact.



You obviously had the intention of annoying me, which is rude, tbh & don't deny it.
This is for rating avatars so...I'm going to stop chatting now.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 2, 2016)

it's really cute and the colours are nice, i like this avi 9/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

8/10 Cute artwork and funny mayor. c:


----------



## xara (Jul 2, 2016)

7/10 not 100% sure what it is cause I'm stupid, but it looks adorable


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 2, 2016)

5/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Whiteflamingo said:


> 2/10 Who is he?



V lmao


----------



## Sicatiff (Jul 2, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 2, 2016)

8/10 not familiar with that anime too much but it's cute!!


----------



## Tensu (Jul 2, 2016)

6/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

10/10 c:


----------



## Cascade (Jul 2, 2016)

9/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

8/10 c:


----------



## Trystin (Jul 2, 2016)

I can't see most of it but what I can see is really cute so 10/10 cx


----------



## Tensu (Jul 2, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Taj (Jul 2, 2016)

oh its that new digimon (Plz dont hate my jokes XD)

9/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 2, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Jul 2, 2016)

8.5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 2, 2016)

7/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

purpleunicorns said:


> I can't see most of it but what I can see is really cute so 10/10 cx



Can you take a picture of it? I wonder if there is some sort of problem with it disabling you from seeing it. 
2/10


----------



## jiny (Jul 2, 2016)

3/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

5/10 I like her hair.


----------



## Lugia Revival (Jul 2, 2016)

10/10 It's really cute and beautiful! Did you draw it yourself?


----------



## Aquari (Jul 2, 2016)

4/10 a bit too small

the sig is good tho


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

Lugia Revival said:


> 10/10 It's really cute and beautiful! Did you draw it yourself?



No, but I wish I did because it is definitely something to be proud of. c:
8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 3, 2016)

4/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 3, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 3, 2016)

4/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 3, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 3, 2016)

4/10 not that keen, sorry!


----------



## moonford (Jul 3, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 4, 2016)

4/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 4, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 4, 2016)

5/10

Would be better with a transparent background, and it seems kinda low quality idk


----------



## moonford (Jul 4, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> 5/10
> 
> Would be better with a transparent background, and it seems kinda low quality idk



Yeah, I'm going get that done today. c:
2/10 Can you give me a song of the person in your avi, so I judge from that? Please! c:


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 4, 2016)

6/10 a bit bright and stuff.


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 4, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Yeah, I'm going get that done today. c:
> 2/10 Can you give me a song of the person in your avi, so I judge from that? Please! c:



Hmm um...BTS - We Are Bulletproof / BTS - I Need U
?

2/10 sorryyy


----------



## moonford (Jul 4, 2016)

I like their creativity, 5/10 Good voices too.


----------



## Pearls (Jul 4, 2016)

5/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 4, 2016)

6.5/10 c:


----------



## f11 (Jul 5, 2016)

5/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 5, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 5, 2016)

3/10

Don't like birds sorry ;-;


----------



## moonford (Jul 5, 2016)

5/10


----------



## tae (Jul 5, 2016)

hey look it's the gifs from my old signature. 
5/10 luv tae but ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## N a t (Jul 5, 2016)

Don't think I've seen it before, but it looks like something from the kind of anime I'd totally watch owo


----------



## moonford (Jul 5, 2016)

8/10 c:


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 5, 2016)

3/10 ;-;


----------



## jiny (Jul 5, 2016)

10/10 ffff


----------



## moonford (Jul 5, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Bowie (Jul 5, 2016)

10/10

My favourite Pok?mon.


----------



## moonford (Jul 5, 2016)

Bowie said:


> 10/10
> 
> My favourite Pok?mon.



8/10 That's black star from David Bowie, right?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 5, 2016)

9/10 I love piplup in the show


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2016)

5/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 5, 2016)

5/10 no idea but cute


----------



## Tensu (Jul 5, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Byngo (Jul 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2016)

5/10 not sure if I wanna know what it is but it somehow looks intriguing


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 5, 2016)

8/10 Too adorable!


----------



## twins (Jul 5, 2016)

8/10 I love art avvies!

(sorry for trolling)


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 5, 2016)

0/10 no pic


----------



## jiny (Jul 5, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Mekan1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Idk how to comment I guess 7/10


----------



## jiny (Jul 5, 2016)

3/10 can barely see it. :/


----------



## Cascade (Jul 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 6, 2016)

9/10


----------



## raeepow (Jul 6, 2016)

8/10 Great drawing •u•


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 6, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 6, 2016)

7.5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 6, 2016)

3/10 ;___;


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 6, 2016)

4/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 6, 2016)

4/10 have no idea


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jul 7, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 7, 2016)

8/10, cute!


----------



## Zylia (Jul 7, 2016)

10/10 Wow!


----------



## Aquari (Jul 7, 2016)

10/10 cool!!


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 7, 2016)

8.5/10 Owls are nice.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 7, 2016)

8/10 Nice chibi


----------



## Tensu (Jul 7, 2016)

7/10


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 7, 2016)

10/10 Yay Togedemaru!  <3


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 7, 2016)

5/10, don't know who it is/not that keen


----------



## moonford (Jul 7, 2016)

7/10 Nice. c:


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 7, 2016)

3/10

Soz...;__;


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 7, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 7, 2016)

7/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 7, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Zylia (Jul 7, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 7, 2016)

9/10 transformers is amazing once again.


----------



## Licorice (Jul 7, 2016)

10/10 such cute art


----------



## Crash (Jul 7, 2016)

10/10, it's really pretty ;v;


----------



## moonford (Jul 7, 2016)

10/10 Bootiful! ;w;


----------



## okaimii (Jul 7, 2016)

7/10


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 7, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 8, 2016)

7/10


----------



## vel (Jul 8, 2016)

8/10


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 8, 2016)

9/10
Super cute!


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 8, 2016)

8/10 cute, but it's a bit hard to see


----------



## N a t (Jul 8, 2016)

Super cute c:


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 8, 2016)

8/10, cute. I love pokemon.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 8, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 8, 2016)

2/10 sorry ;__;


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 8, 2016)

7/10


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 8, 2016)

6/10


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 8, 2016)

10/10 really unique and cool


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 8, 2016)

8.5/10 Pretty cute


----------



## nami26 (Jul 8, 2016)

7/10 cool


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 8, 2016)

0/10


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 8, 2016)

he's cute >.<

10/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 8, 2016)

9/10 c:


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 8, 2016)

2/10
What is that


----------



## moonford (Jul 8, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> 2/10
> What is that



Its a women, rude AF.


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 8, 2016)

1/10 soz dude


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 8, 2016)

Still 10/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 8, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> 1/10 soz dude



How dare you, don't disrespect the Queen....just kidding...I will murder you 
Still 9/10


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 8, 2016)

2/10 sorry


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 8, 2016)

9/10, it's nice


----------



## moonford (Jul 8, 2016)

8.5/10 Cute and silly. c:


----------



## Aquari (Jul 8, 2016)

5/10


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 8, 2016)

7.8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 9, 2016)

2/10 sorry ;____;


----------



## tae (Jul 9, 2016)

I like taehyung but I think long avatars are ugly. 4/10


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 9, 2016)

4/10


----------



## vel (Jul 9, 2016)

7/10 not my aesthetic tbh


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 9, 2016)

7/10

Looks cool


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 9, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Lugia Revival (Jul 9, 2016)

3/10?


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 9, 2016)

4/10, is a bit weird.


----------



## Lugia Revival (Jul 9, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> 4/10, is a bit weird.



In what way? My av looks cute to me.


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 9, 2016)

Lugia Revival said:


> In what way? My av looks cute to me.



The quality looks bad and it's just not my type of thing.
4/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 11, 2016)

6/10


----------



## N a t (Jul 11, 2016)

10/10 lol


----------



## Tensu (Jul 11, 2016)

8/10 how's ur mother? lol


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 11, 2016)

Azure said:


> 8/10 how's ur mother? lol



that's so dark

also 9/10, its cute! x3


----------



## Discord (Jul 11, 2016)

9/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jul 11, 2016)

8/10!


----------



## Aquari (Jul 11, 2016)

7/10!


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 11, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Discord (Jul 11, 2016)

8.5/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 11, 2016)

8/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 11, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Zylia (Jul 11, 2016)

10/10 Yas....


----------



## Radda (Jul 11, 2016)

Optimus prime


----------



## Aquari (Jul 11, 2016)

4/10, too small!!


----------



## twins (Jul 11, 2016)

8/10 cute C:


----------



## Twinleaf (Jul 11, 2016)

6/10, nice.


----------



## Lugia Revival (Jul 11, 2016)

5/10 cool.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 12, 2016)

6/10,  the crop looks bad XD


----------



## Sicatiff (Jul 12, 2016)

8.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 12, 2016)

8/10!


----------



## moonford (Jul 12, 2016)

9.5/10 c:
I don't like the white background. >.<


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 12, 2016)

6/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 12, 2016)

3/10 I don't like Pikachu, why does he have spoons on his eyes?


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 12, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> 3/10 I don't like Pikachu, why does he have spoons on his eyes?



Because he's blocking out the haters
6/10


----------



## Daydream (Jul 12, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Twinleaf (Jul 12, 2016)

8/10, cute!


----------



## Aquari (Jul 12, 2016)

9/10, cute!


----------



## Twinleaf (Jul 12, 2016)

8/10, cute and funny! Haha.

Thank you!


----------



## N a t (Jul 12, 2016)

10/10 I love that cutie hehe


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (Jul 12, 2016)

10/10 cubone c:


----------



## Aquari (Jul 12, 2016)

6/10 cant tell what it is


----------



## Lugia Revival (Jul 12, 2016)

6/10 cute, but small.


----------



## Twinleaf (Jul 12, 2016)

5/10, cute but kind of blurry-looking.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 12, 2016)

9/10!


----------



## N a t (Jul 12, 2016)

10/10 super cute, but I really wish it didn't have the white background. I love pics that have no background. They look so smooth on our profiles ;o


----------



## Aquari (Jul 12, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> 10/10 super cute, but I really wish it didn't have the white background. I love pics that have no background. They look so smooth on our profiles ;o



do you know of a place where i can make it transparent?

also 10/10!


----------



## Cascade (Jul 12, 2016)

9/10 cute


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (Jul 12, 2016)

10/10 meloetta is a favorite of mine


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 12, 2016)

4/10 Can't really see it, but it looks creepy from what I've seen.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 13, 2016)

lol 8/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 13, 2016)

8.5/10 I haven't played Yo-kai but it seems cute. c:


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 16, 2016)

1/10 ;___;


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

8/10


----------



## treetops (Jul 16, 2016)

7/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 16, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 16, 2016)

5/10 ^-^


----------



## vel (Jul 16, 2016)

8/10 since it matches the sig


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Discord (Jul 16, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

Iggy Koopa said:


> 10/10



thank you! I don't understand your avatar, but it looks cute 
9.5/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 17, 2016)

0.


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 17, 2016)

JFC 0/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 17, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> JFC 0/10



lmao


----------



## moonford (Jul 17, 2016)

0/10 Its creepy.


----------



## Sicatiff (Jul 17, 2016)

4/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 17, 2016)

0/10 Hated the anime and the character is so annoying, he likes stretching & wiggling his butt a lot, ew.


----------



## riummi (Jul 17, 2016)

4/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 17, 2016)

8.5/10 So pretty! c:


----------



## treetops (Jul 17, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 17, 2016)

5/10


----------



## mbonnie361 (Jul 17, 2016)

9/10


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jul 17, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 17, 2016)

9/10, pretty! <3


----------



## Cascade (Jul 17, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 17, 2016)

7/10!


----------



## jiny (Jul 18, 2016)

6/10


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 18, 2016)

5/10

Not really my thing


----------



## LadyAsuna (Jul 18, 2016)

I'll give it....... a 4/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 18, 2016)

7/10


----------



## vel (Jul 18, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Limon (Jul 18, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Licorice (Jul 18, 2016)

8/10 idk who it is but she's cute


----------



## Mints (Jul 18, 2016)

6/5


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jul 19, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Glitch_Wiz (Jul 19, 2016)

5/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 19, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Pearls (Jul 19, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Rabirin (Jul 20, 2016)

3/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 20, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 20, 2016)

1/10 I'm just gonna give it a 1 because of the nice circular shape...but it's terrifying lmao


----------



## Bloody_House (Jul 20, 2016)

5/10 why are they running lol


----------



## Aquari (Jul 20, 2016)

8/10 cute!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 20, 2016)

5.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 20, 2016)

6.!


----------



## moonford (Jul 20, 2016)

7.5/10 cute. >.<


----------



## Aquari (Jul 20, 2016)

8/10 i like the mystery guy theme


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 20, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 20, 2016)

6.7/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 20, 2016)

5.


----------



## vel (Jul 20, 2016)

8/10 aesthetic


----------



## Cascade (Jul 20, 2016)

10/10 i love Ninetales


----------



## Limon (Jul 20, 2016)

6/10 nice Manaphy.


----------



## vel (Jul 21, 2016)

8/10 your layout is aesthetic


----------



## Aleigh (Jul 21, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 21, 2016)

7/10!


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Jul 21, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> 7/10!


10/10 4 the bat pig thing


----------



## Aquari (Jul 21, 2016)

lol 9/10



Spoiler: pig bat thing, lmao


----------



## Rymi1 (Jul 21, 2016)

0/10


----------



## LadyAsuna (Jul 21, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Rymi1 (Jul 21, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 21, 2016)

0/10


----------



## LadyAsuna (Jul 21, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 21, 2016)

4/10


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 21, 2016)

10/10 ... I love avatars that I have to stare at in order to get it!


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 22, 2016)

5/10 niice


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 22, 2016)

9/10

Really cool and cute guy >.<


----------



## Aquari (Jul 22, 2016)

lol 7/10


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 22, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 22, 2016)

8/10!


----------



## Miii (Jul 23, 2016)

8/10


----------



## vel (Jul 23, 2016)

7/10 idk who that is


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 23, 2016)

Pretty cute

6/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 23, 2016)

7.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 23, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 23, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 23, 2016)

9/10 he's cute but is he drowning?


----------



## Aquari (Jul 23, 2016)

10/10 i thought it was actually food lol


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 23, 2016)

8/10

idk what it is but it's cool


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 23, 2016)

9/10


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 23, 2016)

6.5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 23, 2016)

Idfldnsndt said:


> 9/10 he's cute but is he drowning?



Yeah, metaphorically at least xD

4/10 sorry


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 23, 2016)

Looked at it again

now its a solid ten haha


----------



## moonford (Jul 23, 2016)

0/10?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 23, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Jul 23, 2016)

5/10


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 23, 2016)

9/10, I don't know who she is, but she's pretty!


----------



## Aquari (Jul 23, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Koden (Jul 23, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 24, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 24, 2016)

4/10 it's funny though xD


----------



## CluelessMayor (Jul 24, 2016)

aw tae tae 10/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 24, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Jul 24, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Emachi (Jul 24, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 24, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Jul 24, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 24, 2016)

7.6/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 25, 2016)

9/10 noice!


----------



## jiny (Jul 25, 2016)

6.4/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 25, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Emachi (Jul 25, 2016)

0/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 25, 2016)

5/10


----------



## jiny (Jul 25, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 25, 2016)

9/10 is that you?


----------



## jiny (Jul 25, 2016)

7/10 lol no i wish


----------



## moonford (Jul 25, 2016)

2/10 What is it? Yokai thingy?


----------



## Reav (Jul 25, 2016)

10/10
Pokemon <3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 25, 2016)

6/10


----------



## jiny (Jul 25, 2016)

5/10 cute


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 25, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Limon (Jul 25, 2016)

7/10


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 25, 2016)

7/10, love Nirvana ♥

edit: 8.5/10 for L3M0N5. Don't know who the character is, but it's a pretty avi!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 25, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Cascade (Jul 25, 2016)

7/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jul 25, 2016)

6/10, the black brackets are offputting and it's a bit weirdly-sized.


----------



## moonford (Jul 26, 2016)

7/10 Looks like Harley Quinn. <3


----------



## xara (Jul 26, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 26, 2016)

7/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 26, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 26, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 26, 2016)

9/10 still noice


----------



## jiny (Jul 26, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 26, 2016)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 26, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 26, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Reav (Jul 26, 2016)

5/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 26, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 27, 2016)

10/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 27, 2016)

2.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 27, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Togekid (Jul 27, 2016)

8/10
It's a bit grainy, but it's Mario so I can't give it a bad rating.


----------



## tom. (Jul 27, 2016)

* 7/10

* its not bad, it could just use a little work.


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 27, 2016)

2/10 sozz


----------



## Aquari (Jul 27, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 27, 2016)

9/10 just lol


----------



## Aquari (Jul 27, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 27, 2016)

5/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 27, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 27, 2016)

10/10 SMB1 pixel Mario ftw!


----------



## moonford (Jul 27, 2016)

0/10 He's ugly AF, sorry Bernie.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 27, 2016)

8/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 27, 2016)

Aww, cute. 7/10


----------



## RandomGuy331 (Jul 27, 2016)

7/10
Simplicity is nice...


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 27, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 27, 2016)

10/10 m9 ;}


----------



## buniichu (Jul 27, 2016)

8/10 



                             Maybe 7/10......it depends....






FC: 4484-9708-5863    Town Name: Sakura        My Name: Dawn (Of course it is)      Enjoy my Avatar Rate!!


----------



## Aquari (Jul 27, 2016)

8/10!


----------



## jiny (Jul 27, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 27, 2016)

9/10


----------



## moonford (Jul 27, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 27, 2016)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 27, 2016)

6/10


----------



## vel (Jul 27, 2016)

7/10 i moderately enjoy nirvana but i really like aesthetic things


----------



## Paradise (Jul 27, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 28, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 28, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 28, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 28, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 28, 2016)

8/10 the puppies


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 28, 2016)

7/10. Mario is better in 3D.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2016)

7/10 bc nostalgia and it's kinda cool


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 28, 2016)

8.5/10. My rating for yours is higher than your rating for mine.


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Jul 28, 2016)

2/10 Sorta boring with the light turing on and off.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 28, 2016)

4/10 ;-;


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 28, 2016)

6/10 cause I don't know what it is. But good transparency, and pixel art.


----------



## Sylvei (Jul 28, 2016)

10/10 because I really like it and it has a lot of things going on that are easy to focus all at once on


----------



## Aquari (Jul 28, 2016)

5/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 28, 2016)

5.


----------



## jiny (Jul 28, 2016)

8/10 why so lonely?


----------



## Aquari (Jul 28, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Puffy (Jul 29, 2016)

9/10, is that dragon quest?


----------



## Charlise (Jul 29, 2016)

8/10 Pretty creative


----------



## Aquari (Jul 29, 2016)

7/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Puffy said:


> 9/10, is that dragon quest?



yup <33


----------



## Daydream (Jul 29, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 29, 2016)

7/10.


----------



## Trip (Jul 29, 2016)

7.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 29, 2016)

7.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 29, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2016)

6/10..


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

7/10


----------



## maounkhan (Jul 29, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

9/10 sonic


----------



## Puffy (Jul 29, 2016)

8/10, love Bob but itd be better transparent


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 29, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Lyraa (Jul 29, 2016)

5/10


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 29, 2016)

10/10 Because snow Lolly








Who wouldn't like snow Lolly?


----------



## Aquari (Jul 29, 2016)

9/10 i love pekoe!


----------



## Trip (Jul 29, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 29, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Bowie (Jul 30, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Charlise (Jul 30, 2016)

<3 David Bowie 10/10


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 30, 2016)

8.5/10

oops! ninja'd. for Charlise: 7/10


----------



## Charlise (Jul 30, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Puffy (Jul 30, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 30, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 30, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 30, 2016)

9/10 ;}


----------



## moonford (Jul 30, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 30, 2016)

0/10 what the hell is that


----------



## Bowie (Jul 30, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 30, 2016)

4/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 30, 2016)

3/10


----------



## jiny (Jul 30, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 30, 2016)

12/10 ice cream swirls


----------



## Bowie (Jul 30, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Pecansalad (Jul 30, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2016)

7/10


----------



## N e s s (Jul 30, 2016)

10/10 ign


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2016)

aye thanks

also 8/10 bc good smash times


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 30, 2016)

3/10


----------



## jiny (Jul 30, 2016)

6/10 cute


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 30, 2016)

12/10 ice cream swirls


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 30, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Jul 30, 2016)

5/10


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 30, 2016)

10/10 .... Very cute avatar


----------



## jiny (Jul 30, 2016)

Thank you ♥ 10/10


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 30, 2016)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 30, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Bowie (Jul 31, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 31, 2016)

4/10


----------



## PrincessMonty (Jul 31, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Bowie (Jul 31, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 31, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Bowie (Jul 31, 2016)

2/10

I don't know the series and the design looks a little lazy.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 31, 2016)

uhhh....2/10 for the creepy blue skinned human and 8/10 for the overall picture. looks artistic in a way.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 31, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 31, 2016)

9/10 I don't like that it's a rectangle.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 31, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Jul 31, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 31, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 31, 2016)

9/10 ;}


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 1, 2016)

1/10


----------



## treetops (Aug 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## vel (Aug 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Bowie (Aug 1, 2016)

5/10

The blurriness puts me off a little, but I like the image itself.


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 1, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 1, 2016)

10/10 ;}


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 1, 2016)

10/10 uwu


----------



## Puffy (Aug 1, 2016)

10/10 I feel the bern


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 1, 2016)

10/10 cute


----------



## Aquari (Aug 1, 2016)

8/10 lol cute


----------



## jiny (Aug 1, 2016)

5/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 1, 2016)

7/10 

That duckface tho


----------



## Cascade (Aug 1, 2016)

9/10


----------



## vel (Aug 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Cascade (Aug 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Puffy (Aug 1, 2016)

10/10 cute


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 1, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Aug 2, 2016)

9/10 ♥


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 2, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 2, 2016)

10/10

because of episode 2 </3


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 2, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2016)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 2, 2016)

7.5/10


----------



## pipty (Aug 2, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Mayor Neeko of Winters (Aug 3, 2016)

7/10 The person is pretty, but the image looks a bit distorted


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 3, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2016)

uhhh 5/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 3, 2016)

9/10 just because it's in a weird pose


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

9/10 goes with user well


----------



## Pearls (Aug 3, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## hamster (Aug 3, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 4, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2016)

5/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 4, 2016)

3/10 
(Hope there isn't a limit on how many of these you can do, I'm pretty bored haha)


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Daydream (Aug 4, 2016)

3/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 4, 2016)

5/10


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 5, 2016)

6/10


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 5, 2016)

10/10


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

why thank you ~

10/10 for you then!


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 5, 2016)

9/10


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

♥ ~

8/10


----------



## Limon (Aug 5, 2016)

10/10 Woo Catherine


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

yesssss

10/10
nanami <3


----------



## Tensu (Aug 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 5, 2016)

5/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 5, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Discord (Aug 6, 2016)

9/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 6, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 6, 2016)

8/10


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 6, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 6, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Pearls (Aug 6, 2016)

5/10


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Discord (Aug 6, 2016)

8/10


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

5/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 6, 2016)

5/10


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

8.5/10


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 6, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 6, 2016)

7/10 clever


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 6, 2016)

7/10 cute~


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 6, 2016)

6/10

Cute guy


----------



## Aquari (Aug 6, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Greninja (Aug 6, 2016)

7.5/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 6, 2016)

7/10


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 6, 2016)

9/10

love B/W B/W2


----------



## Greninja (Aug 6, 2016)

8/10


----------



## MidnaEmiko (Aug 6, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Greninja (Aug 6, 2016)

9/10 i like her blush


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 7, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Discord (Aug 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## namiieco (Aug 7, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Pearls (Aug 7, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

9/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Pearls (Aug 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 7, 2016)

1/10
Not a big fan of anime, sorry ;;


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

9/10 cute~


----------



## Greninja (Aug 7, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 7, 2016)

1/10 sorry ;-;


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 7, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Greninja (Aug 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Cascade (Aug 7, 2016)

8/10

*use thunderbolt*


----------



## Greninja (Aug 7, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

0/10.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 7, 2016)

9/10


----------



## zaliapele (Aug 7, 2016)

6/10 its kinda cute


----------



## Greninja (Aug 7, 2016)

0/10


----------



## vel (Aug 7, 2016)

4/10 don't like that show at all


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 7, 2016)

10/10 yay birds


----------



## Greninja (Aug 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

0/10 that show is trash imo


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 7, 2016)

0/10 not tentacle


----------



## Greninja (Aug 7, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Greninja (Aug 7, 2016)

0/10 pidove is just a clone of pigdey


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

0/10.


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 7, 2016)

0/10.


----------



## Greninja (Aug 7, 2016)

5/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 7, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

10/10 did u draw it yourself?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 7, 2016)

9/10 

Yes I did! It's just a close up of my signature, made it for the art contest on here


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

10/10 wow! nice!


----------



## Whisper (Aug 7, 2016)

10/10

Birbs are great.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

10/10 love the nyans


----------



## Greninja (Aug 8, 2016)

0/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 8, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 8, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Whisper (Aug 8, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## riummi (Aug 8, 2016)

9/10 brings back good memories


----------



## moonlightbae (Aug 8, 2016)

riummi said:


> 9/10 brings back good memories



9/10
bc she's a v artistic person LOL


----------



## Cascade (Aug 8, 2016)

8/10


----------



## vel (Aug 9, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 9, 2016)

9/10 ;}


----------



## jiny (Aug 9, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 9, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Whisper (Aug 9, 2016)

8/10


----------



## namiieco (Aug 9, 2016)

7/10


----------



## SageAutumn (Aug 9, 2016)

6/10


----------



## namiieco (Aug 9, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Puffy (Aug 9, 2016)

10/10 catherineeeee : D


----------



## namiieco (Aug 9, 2016)

yeeeesssss

9/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 9, 2016)

1/10 (I don't like anime sorry ;; )


----------



## namiieco (Aug 9, 2016)

its a game (*BOOM*)

8/10 looks cute :3


----------



## Tensu (Aug 9, 2016)

8/10 c:


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 9, 2016)

Feh. Five outta ten.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 9, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Whisper (Aug 9, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 9, 2016)

10//10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 9, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Tensu (Aug 10, 2016)

6.5/10


----------



## namiieco (Aug 10, 2016)

8/10
yur lie in apruls yesss


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 10, 2016)

6/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 10, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 10, 2016)

8/10 those eyes tho


----------



## Aquari (Aug 10, 2016)

9/10 ;}


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 10, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Whisper (Aug 10, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 10, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 10, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Greninja (Aug 10, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 10, 2016)

1/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 10, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 10, 2016)

10/10!


----------



## Tensu (Aug 10, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Greninja (Aug 11, 2016)

0/10


----------



## locker (Aug 11, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Greninja (Aug 11, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 11, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2016)

7/10 that thing is freaking me out lel


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 11, 2016)

2/10 sorry ;____;


----------



## Tensu (Aug 11, 2016)

4/10 ;v;


----------



## Discord (Aug 11, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 11, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 11, 2016)

2/10 ah soz ;-;


----------



## jiny (Aug 11, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Pearls (Aug 11, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Tracer (Aug 11, 2016)

10/10, so cute.


----------



## Whisper (Aug 11, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 11, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 11, 2016)

1/10


----------



## jiny (Aug 11, 2016)

4/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 11, 2016)

1/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 11, 2016)

5/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 11, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 11, 2016)

8/10, love the art style


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 11, 2016)

10/10, thankyou!


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 11, 2016)

probably 10/10 actually, the more i look at it i see all the little details! the colours are fab


----------



## Nanobyte (Aug 11, 2016)

8/8 i love them


----------



## Whisper (Aug 11, 2016)

8/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 11, 2016)

1/10


----------



## jiny (Aug 11, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 11, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Cascade (Aug 11, 2016)

10/10 pretty


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 11, 2016)

10/10 also pretty


----------



## Nanobyte (Aug 11, 2016)

3/10


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 12, 2016)

apparently no


----------



## Nanobyte (Aug 12, 2016)

*finger guns*

7/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 12, 2016)

2/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 12, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Nanobyte (Aug 12, 2016)

10/10 i want her Back


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 12, 2016)

7/10 i like the blue effects


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 12, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Whisper (Aug 12, 2016)

9/10 Good doggo


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

5/10 sorry idk who that is


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 12, 2016)

10/10 your new avatar is adorable


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 12, 2016)

5.5/10


----------



## jiny (Aug 12, 2016)

10/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

1/10


----------



## jiny (Aug 12, 2016)

1/10 idek something about it puts me off


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

1/10 idk who that is


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 12, 2016)

8/10


----------



## namiieco (Aug 12, 2016)

7/10


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 12, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Aug 12, 2016)

6/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 12, 2016)

2/10 I DON'T LIKE HIM LOOKING SO SAD ;____;


----------



## jiny (Aug 12, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Whisper (Aug 12, 2016)

7.5/10


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 12, 2016)

9/10.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 12, 2016)

10/10 aww puppo ;-;


----------



## moonford (Aug 12, 2016)

10/10 Swablu for life.


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 12, 2016)

is that a potato?

10/10 i mean who doesn't love a happy potato??


----------



## moonford (Aug 12, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> is that a potato?
> 
> 10/10 i mean who doesn't love a happy potato??



Its Barack Obama, its from the ms drawing thread.

Its so bad.


----------



## jiny (Aug 12, 2016)

ninja.......


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 12, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

5/10


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 12, 2016)

0/10 why's the dog so depressed, who hurt him, what did you do to it, why'd you even draw him like that? poor pup find him a good home he deserves, jesus save him.


----------



## Whisper (Aug 12, 2016)

8/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

5/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 13, 2016)

4/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 13, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Le-Vane (Aug 13, 2016)

5/10 - Looks so sad ; o ;


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 13, 2016)

7/10 i miss watching steven universe but my friends ruined it for me


----------



## Aquari (Aug 13, 2016)

7/10 i can tell youve spent a while drawing it :}


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 13, 2016)

10/10 birb


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 13, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 13, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Nanobyte (Aug 13, 2016)

5/10 friendship jail is unethical


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 13, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 13, 2016)

4/10.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 13, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Whisper (Aug 13, 2016)

5/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Licorice (Aug 13, 2016)

10/10 dogs are my life


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 13, 2016)

10/10 great art


----------



## moonford (Aug 14, 2016)

2/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 14, 2016)

3/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 14, 2016)

7/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 14, 2016)

twentyonepilots said:


> 3/10



I'm hurt. ;__;

jk....not...jk..

1/10 They suck imo, kinda displeasing to the eyes too.


----------



## Whisper (Aug 14, 2016)

10/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 14, 2016)

10/10
I love Diancie, she kinda looks like a Zelda character when she looks "human".


----------



## Whisper (Aug 14, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> 10/10
> I love Diancie, she kinda looks like a Zelda character when she looks "human".



10/10

My icon isn't Diancie btw, its Casanuva from Yo-kai watch.


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 14, 2016)

6/10

I've actually played yo-kai watch. It's pretty okay


----------



## moonford (Aug 14, 2016)

Whisper said:


> 10/10
> 
> My icon isn't Diancie btw, its Casanuva from Yo-kai watch.



Really? Looks exactly like her! Wow.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 14, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 14, 2016)

8/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 14, 2016)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 14, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 14, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Whisper (Aug 14, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Greninja (Aug 14, 2016)

7/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 14, 2016)

8/10


----------



## upset bread (Aug 14, 2016)

8/8 top meme


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 14, 2016)

10/10 memetastic.


----------



## Licorice (Aug 14, 2016)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 14, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Aug 14, 2016)

6/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 14, 2016)

5/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 14, 2016)

upset bread said:


> 8/8 top meme



My life...

1/10 I'm sorry I just don't like that art style and the dogs eyes look bloodshot and sad. ;__;


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 14, 2016)

No worries! His eyes are bloodshot and sad, it's supposed to look that way!
1/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 14, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> No worries! His eyes are bloodshot and sad, it's supposed to look that way!
> 1/10



Oh....That's really sad. ;__;
1/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 15, 2016)

ummmmm... 2


----------



## moonford (Aug 15, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 15, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 15, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 15, 2016)

7/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 15, 2016)

7.5/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 15, 2016)

5/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 15, 2016)

1/10
Sorry I hate the lion villagers.


----------



## tae (Aug 15, 2016)

0/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 15, 2016)

taesaek said:


> 0/10



Are you mad or something?

2/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 15, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> 1/10
> Sorry I hate the lion villagers.




Whoops.

That's too bad. This one's my fav <3


----------



## tae (Aug 15, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Are you mad or something?
> 
> 2/10



no your icon just is really ugly. 

7/10 i like leopold hes cute, he was bro/s with aziz <3


----------



## moonford (Aug 15, 2016)

taesaek said:


> no your icon just is really ugly.
> 
> 7/10 i like leopold hes cute, he was bro/s with aziz <3



Poor nightmares spent awhile on this. ;__;

2/10


----------



## xara (Aug 15, 2016)

7/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 15, 2016)

5/10

May I ask who she is?


----------



## xara (Aug 15, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> 5/10
> 
> May I ask who she is?



marina diamandis, otherwise known as Marina and the diamonds (in other words, she's a singer/songwriter)

still 7/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 15, 2016)

! I had no idea she sang primadonna girl!

8/10!!!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 15, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Whisper (Aug 15, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 15, 2016)

10/10!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 15, 2016)

10/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 15, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Whisper (Aug 15, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 15, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 15, 2016)

ah you changed it!! 100/10 it's great


----------



## Daydream (Aug 15, 2016)

9/10

Omg you changed your username! RIP bro.


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 15, 2016)

8/10 love the bright blue ahh

yes! bye bro lmao


----------



## Whisper (Aug 15, 2016)

10/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2016)

1/10 srry


----------



## Licorice (Aug 16, 2016)

10/10 art


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 16, 2016)

9/10 cute


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

7/10


----------



## piichinu (Aug 16, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 16, 2016)

5/10 a little smaall


----------



## Bowie (Aug 16, 2016)

5/10

I don't know what it is, but whatever it is it looks cool.


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

5/10 Is he a Martian or something? Either way he looks cool.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2016)

1/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

7/10
Yay, its cute and happy, not a fan of his/her hairdo....


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2016)

1/10
He's a boy


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

7/10.

my mistake...


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2016)

And? You said you didn't know what his gender is? So I told you? 
1/10 
I can tell your icon is a human


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 16, 2016)

9/10 I like your new avatar


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

7.5/10


----------



## Daydream (Aug 16, 2016)

8/10

Some people are getting really annoying in here


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

10/10

Gorgeous. c:


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Aug 16, 2016)

9/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Iwaseleanor said:


> 9/10



Nightmares has great art, right?

8/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2016)

1/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 16, 2016)

8/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

1/10 ;__;

If only they were prettier.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Whisper (Aug 16, 2016)

10/10


----------



## bikes345 (Aug 16, 2016)

10/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

7/10
Sassy Kitties are the best Kitties.


----------



## cornimer (Aug 16, 2016)

8/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

7/10
Cute. c:


----------



## Licorice (Aug 16, 2016)

50/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Licorice said:


> 50/10



10+/10

Adorbs! Who did it?


----------



## Licorice (Aug 16, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> 10+/10
> 
> Adorbs! Who did it?


My friend did it, she has an account on here but she never uses it. Her tumblr is linked in my sig tho.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2016)

10/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Licorice said:


> My friend did it, she has an account on here but she never uses it. Her tumblr is linked in my sig tho.



I'll have to try her art sometime!!!

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2016)

4/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 16, 2016)

5/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Trip (Aug 16, 2016)

7/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

5/10
Needs a little something.

I love Gengar, good taste in Pok?mon. ;}


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2016)

4/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

7/10

Without the funky hairdo it would be a 10/10 c:


----------



## Greninja (Aug 16, 2016)

9/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

8/10
Yaaass! SU Amethyst!


----------



## Whisper (Aug 16, 2016)

10/10 I just want to hug the jigglypuff. ;w;


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Me too. 

10/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Tracer (Aug 16, 2016)

10/10 a cute doggo


----------



## piichinu (Aug 16, 2016)

8/10 .

- - - Post Merge - - -



pawpatrolbab said:


> 3/10



jigglypuff is good. Leave her alone .


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 16, 2016)

8/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2016)

hiyori said:


> 8/10 .
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



1/10 
I didn't do anything wrong, if they don't want their avatar rated they shouldn't reply, it's all down to personal opinion anyways


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

6/10
Hairdo is bugging meh!


----------



## Tracer (Aug 17, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

5/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 17, 2016)

7/10 its a bit bright and kinda hard to see her


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

10/10
Birb. <3


----------



## Limon (Aug 17, 2016)

5/10 jpeg and small


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

7/10

Its like the top of her head is cut off, but I still like it and she's pretty, but she can't compare to Jiggs.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 17, 2016)

10/10
ninjad lol


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

10/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

5/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

2/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

3/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

1/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

3/10 .


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

1/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

-100/10
↓ white writing.

btw I'm just kidding. XD I think its pretty cute. 5/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

1/10
Thanks


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

8/10 c:


----------



## Tracer (Aug 18, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Tensu (Aug 18, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Tracer (Aug 18, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Tensu (Aug 18, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Esphas (Aug 18, 2016)

uh 4/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 18, 2016)

2/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

2/10


----------



## namiieco (Aug 18, 2016)

5/10 average


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 18, 2016)

5/10 I'd give it more if it was transparent ;-;


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 18, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 18, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 18, 2016)

10/10 so adorable!


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 18, 2016)

5/10 looks a bit squashed ;-;


----------



## Tensu (Aug 18, 2016)

2/10 sorry ;__;


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 18, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 18, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 18, 2016)

9/10 cool!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

10/10 birdy c:


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Tensu (Aug 18, 2016)

5/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 18, 2016)

2/10 wHY IS IT SO LONG NOOO ACNLoverrrr


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

3/10 what's wrong? lol


----------



## Tensu (Aug 18, 2016)

5/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

9/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 18, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

9/10 c:


----------



## Trip (Aug 18, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

10/10 gengarrr


----------



## NathanBros (Aug 18, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Whisper (Aug 18, 2016)

7.5/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

8/10 at first I though it was dr. shrunk when i only saw the hair.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 18, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Greninja (Aug 18, 2016)

9/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 18, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 19, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Aug 19, 2016)

4/10


----------



## xara (Aug 19, 2016)

4/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 19, 2016)

6/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 19, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 19, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2016)

7.5/10 lol dat smile bruh


----------



## xara (Aug 19, 2016)

6/10 turts are good


----------



## Aquari (Aug 19, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2016)

8/10 golden pokemon


----------



## Byngo (Aug 19, 2016)

20/10


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2016)

^420/69 best birdgorilla face around


----------



## radioloves (Aug 19, 2016)

A good 80/100 c:


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2016)

8/10 idek where it is from but i like it


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 19, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 19, 2016)

9/10


----------



## piichinu (Aug 19, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 19, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 19, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Greninja (Aug 19, 2016)

10/10 I love that movie


----------



## BlueeCookie (Aug 19, 2016)

10/10 bc steven universe


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 19, 2016)

1/10 sorry


----------



## xara (Aug 19, 2016)

3/10 not too sure what it is tbh


----------



## Cascade (Aug 19, 2016)

8/10


----------



## piske (Aug 19, 2016)

10/10 cuz jiggly


----------



## Trip (Aug 19, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 19, 2016)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 20, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Trip (Aug 20, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Aug 20, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Renmei (Aug 20, 2016)

9/10 c:


----------



## MokaAkashiya (Aug 20, 2016)

Renmei said:


> 9/10 c:



Looks tasty, 9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 20, 2016)

9/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 20, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 20, 2016)

6/10 kinda hard to see though  <\3


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 20, 2016)

animated! 10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Tensu (Aug 20, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 20, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Trip (Aug 20, 2016)

5/10 sorry


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Trip (Aug 20, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Trip (Aug 20, 2016)

11/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

12/10 c:


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 20, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Trip (Aug 20, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 21, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Shawna (Aug 21, 2016)

8/10!


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 21, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 21, 2016)

8/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 21, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 21, 2016)

6/10 it's cool, wish it was brighter ;-;


----------



## piichinu (Aug 21, 2016)

when will my plight end

- - - Post Merge - - -

i just want my cabbages to grow healthy again


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 24, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 24, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Shawna (Aug 24, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 24, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Whisper (Aug 24, 2016)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 24, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Trip (Aug 24, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 25, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Licorice (Aug 25, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 25, 2016)

9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 25, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

8/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 26, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 26, 2016)

10/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 26, 2016)

7/10 Those poor dogs. 

I like it. "Their so cute, I could eat them all up" was taken literally.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 26, 2016)

10/10


----------



## FleuraBelle (Aug 26, 2016)

10/10 super cute ♡


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 26, 2016)

10/10 thx


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 26, 2016)

4/10 poor puppies :^(


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 26, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 26, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> 9/10



Ouch. 10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

9/10 i don't want puppies to be eaten


----------



## Tensu (Aug 26, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Pecansalad (Aug 26, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 27, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 27, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 27, 2016)

5/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 27, 2016)

8/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 27, 2016)

1/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 27, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 27, 2016)

6/10 the white background bothers me


----------



## Tracer (Aug 27, 2016)

10/10 Love it


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 27, 2016)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 27, 2016)

8/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 28, 2016)

1/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 28, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Greninja (Aug 29, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 29, 2016)

3/10 

Would be better if it was transparent!


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2016)

8/10.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 29, 2016)

8/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Aug 29, 2016)

7/10!


----------



## Aquari (Aug 29, 2016)

9/10, cute


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 29, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Aug 29, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Cascade (Aug 29, 2016)

9/10 cute


----------



## typhoonmoore (Aug 29, 2016)

8/10!


----------



## Aquari (Aug 29, 2016)

9/10


----------



## namiieco (Aug 30, 2016)

9/10 super cute <3


----------



## moonford (Aug 30, 2016)

9.5/10

c:


----------



## typhoonmoore (Aug 30, 2016)

8/10!


----------



## moonford (Aug 30, 2016)

7.5/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 30, 2016)

10/10 sand blob <3


----------



## moonford (Aug 30, 2016)

100,000,000/10

For the Birb Queen!


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 30, 2016)

1/10 sozz


----------



## moonford (Aug 30, 2016)

7.5/10 She's adorable.

Its okay, possessed piles of sand aren't everybodys thing and I understand. <3


----------



## typhoonmoore (Aug 30, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 30, 2016)

8/10


----------



## moonford (Aug 30, 2016)

1/10

I dislike the shape and the Luigi custome in general. ;___;
Sorry!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 30, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Aug 31, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Aquari (Aug 31, 2016)

9/10 cute!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 31, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Tracer (Aug 31, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 31, 2016)

10/10
(love the sig too)


----------



## moonford (Aug 31, 2016)

8.5/10

She's lovely. ^w^


----------



## Psydye (Aug 31, 2016)

4/10

Not really sure what it is.


----------



## moonford (Aug 31, 2016)

Its Sandygast! c:

5/10 I love we bare bears, but the shape of your avi isn't my thing. >.<


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 1, 2016)

0/10


----------



## moonford (Sep 1, 2016)

0/10

I hate that thing, always makes me die inside when I see it on t.v


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 1, 2016)

0/10


----------



## moonford (Sep 1, 2016)

0/10


----------



## DualMaster (Sep 1, 2016)

7/10

Sorry I don't have one yet so rate White's instead


----------



## Aquari (Sep 1, 2016)

0/10 no avi :/


----------



## DualMaster (Sep 1, 2016)

8/10

said rate the other guy lol


----------



## moonford (Sep 1, 2016)

100,000,000/10

#Birb4ever.


----------



## DualMaster (Sep 1, 2016)

7/10 sand monsters are nice lo;


----------



## Aquari (Sep 1, 2016)

10/10 love that pokemon!


----------



## DualMaster (Sep 1, 2016)

8/10 is that birb? c:


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 1, 2016)

10/10 

Mr. DualMaster Alt, that is beautiful


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Bowie (Sep 1, 2016)

7/10

Love that film.


----------



## Trip (Sep 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 1, 2016)

10/10


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 1, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 1, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Licorice (Sep 1, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Greninja (Sep 1, 2016)

9/0


----------



## Crash (Sep 1, 2016)

9/10


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Sep 1, 2016)

10/10 ninetales is awesome


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 1, 2016)

10/10 cats are awesome


----------



## Cascade (Sep 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## cornimer (Sep 1, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 1, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 1, 2016)

3/10 Sorry I like 100x100 or 150x100 only ;-;


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Sep 1, 2016)

2/10
I have no idea who it is I'm sorry!


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Sep 2, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Sep 2, 2016)

2/10 sorry
???


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 2, 2016)

5/10. It's fine, I guess!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 2, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 2, 2016)

7/10. I guess it's relevant to this site...


----------



## Damniel (Sep 2, 2016)

8/10 love AA


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 2, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 2, 2016)

2/10 sorry ;-;


----------



## Pearls (Sep 2, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Cascade (Sep 2, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Tracer (Sep 2, 2016)

7/10 Lol cute


----------



## moonford (Sep 2, 2016)

7/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 2, 2016)

7/10 no idea what I'm looking at


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 2, 2016)

8/10


----------



## hamster (Sep 2, 2016)

7/10


----------



## annaleigh (Sep 2, 2016)

a 10
simply because I have absolutely no idea what's going on there


----------



## Damniel (Sep 2, 2016)

6/10 

Seems...interesting


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 2, 2016)

9/10 damn daniel.


----------



## tae (Sep 2, 2016)

she looks really familiar tbh.. like park shinhye almost. 

7/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 2, 2016)

ooh I like it 9/10


----------



## Psydye (Sep 2, 2016)

7.5-8/10


----------



## Cascade (Sep 2, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Psydye (Sep 2, 2016)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 2, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Bowie (Sep 2, 2016)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 3, 2016)

3.


----------



## blossum (Sep 3, 2016)

10


----------



## moonford (Sep 3, 2016)

10/10. 

Adorable.


----------



## hamster (Sep 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Sicatiff (Sep 3, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Damniel (Sep 3, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Soda Fox (Sep 3, 2016)

Love it!  10/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 3, 2016)

7.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 3, 2016)

8.5


----------



## blossum (Sep 3, 2016)

9.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 3, 2016)

9 :}


----------



## Cascade (Sep 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2016)

8/10 its cute


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 3, 2016)

10/10 my baE KOMAEDA


----------



## Pookie4557 (Sep 4, 2016)

9.5


----------



## Soda Fox (Sep 4, 2016)

It literally gave me cancer.

5/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## hamster (Sep 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Psydye (Sep 4, 2016)

6.5-7/10


----------



## Tensu (Sep 4, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Whisper (Sep 4, 2016)

7.5/10


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 4, 2016)

10/10 top-notch mate


----------



## Damniel (Sep 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Blacklist (Sep 4, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Tensu (Sep 4, 2016)

6/10


----------



## namiieco (Sep 4, 2016)

8/10 boku dake ga inai machi <3

i think mine is golden


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Sep 4, 2016)

10/10 fabulous


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 4, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 4, 2016)

4/10 too dark ;___;


----------



## Aquari (Sep 4, 2016)

9/10! <3


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 4, 2016)

5/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 4, 2016)

6/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 4, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Cascade (Sep 4, 2016)

6/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 4, 2016)

2/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 4, 2016)

6.5/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 5, 2016)

3.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 5, 2016)

4.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 5, 2016)

9/10


----------



## LunaRover (Sep 5, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 5, 2016)

3/10 It's not 100x100 / 100x150 ;-;


----------



## LunaRover (Sep 5, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 5, 2016)

9/10


----------



## hamster (Sep 5, 2016)

4/10


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 5, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 5, 2016)

4/10. "You tried"


----------



## hamster (Sep 5, 2016)

7/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 5, 2016)

5.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 5, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Sep 5, 2016)

5/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 5, 2016)

2/10 srry


----------



## Aquari (Sep 5, 2016)

10/10


----------



## MochiACNL (Sep 5, 2016)

9/10 :3


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 5, 2016)

6/10? Not quite sure what that is...


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ujenny (Sep 6, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 6, 2016)

10/10


----------



## hamster (Sep 6, 2016)

6/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

8/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 6, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

9/10


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 6, 2016)

2/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 6, 2016)

2/10 ITS NOT RENDERED AND ITS NOT 100X100 WHY YOU DO THIS


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

7/10 cuz I can't find one :c


----------



## jiny (Sep 6, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 6, 2016)

9/10 hnnnnn


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 6, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 6, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

7/10


----------



## NathanBros (Sep 6, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Elov (Sep 6, 2016)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 6, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Sep 6, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Greninja (Sep 6, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Aquari (Sep 6, 2016)

7/10 imo thats the worst greninja form


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 6, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Greninja (Sep 6, 2016)

Tonic said:


> 7/10 imo thats the worst greninja form



im only like it because of the shuriken on its back lol

7/10


----------



## jiny (Sep 6, 2016)

2/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 6, 2016)

6.5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 7, 2016)

2/10 ;-;


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

7/10 u rate every1 bad :c


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

8/10 lol


----------



## Tracer (Sep 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 7, 2016)

5/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 7, 2016)

7/10


----------



## moonford (Sep 7, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 7, 2016)

1/10 ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



ACNLover10 said:


> 7/10 u rate every1 bad :c



That's because their avatars suck 
#rekt 

Joke, but I'm very picky >.>


----------



## moonford (Sep 7, 2016)

1/10 ;-; soz


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Sep 7, 2016)

7/10 dont really know whats happening


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Sep 7, 2016)

10/10


LUIGI #1


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

that's right c: 9/10


----------



## moonford (Sep 7, 2016)

2/10 sorry the white bits ruin it.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 7, 2016)

0/10


----------



## moonford (Sep 7, 2016)

Lol, I don't like Sheep burgers. 0/10 yuck.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 7, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

5/10


----------



## moonford (Sep 7, 2016)

10.

Turts are da best.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 7, 2016)

10/10


----------



## moonford (Sep 7, 2016)

Nice theme. c:

Duskull fits it perfectly. 10/10 

Anything planned for winter? Deliberd maybe?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 7, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Aquari (Sep 7, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Nice theme. c:
> 
> Duskull fits it perfectly. 10/10
> 
> Anything planned for winter? Deliberd maybe?



you'll see! it'll be great!

also 10/10!


----------



## moonford (Sep 7, 2016)

0/10 

That villager just reminds me of people eating her, sad.


Damn! Tonic you ninja'd me!

10/10 for you.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 7, 2016)

0/10 She want's to be eaten


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 7, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> 1/10 ;-; soz



BUT WHY
JIMIN 
RIP 

2/10 :,(


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 8, 2016)

10/10 lmao


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 8, 2016)

5/10


----------



## moonford (Sep 8, 2016)

0/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 8, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Crazy (Sep 8, 2016)

-1/10

Just want someone to rate this masterpiece tbh. If you understand it, it'll be an easy 10


----------



## Cascade (Sep 8, 2016)

7/10


----------



## moonford (Sep 8, 2016)

10/10

I like me some Kermit.

Ugh....

10/10 for that darling.


----------



## Crash (Sep 8, 2016)

10/10 of course

oh damn, ninja'd by two people
you both get 10/10's too though


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2016)

8/10


----------



## moonford (Sep 8, 2016)

10/10

I like turts.


----------



## Cascade (Sep 8, 2016)

10/10 cute


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 8, 2016)

9/10! it's nice i like it!!


----------



## moonford (Sep 8, 2016)

10/10

Twice, really?

8.5/10


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 8, 2016)

sorry lmao

i'm not too sure what it is but it's cute 9/10


----------



## moonford (Sep 8, 2016)

Fleshy said:


> sorry lmao
> 
> i'm not too sure what it is but it's cute 9/10



Its Joltik and Cutiefly from the Pok?mon franchise.

8.5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 9, 2016)

5/10 o:


----------



## moonford (Sep 9, 2016)

1/10

Just ain't my thing.


----------



## moonford (Sep 9, 2016)

0/10 You're the worst with art, those Pok?mon are ugly.....oh wait...


----------



## jiny (Sep 9, 2016)

6/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 9, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2016)

7-7.5/10 Is that Nirvana?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 10, 2016)

8/10


----------



## moonford (Sep 10, 2016)

3/10

The pacifier is weird.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

9.5/10


----------



## moonford (Sep 10, 2016)

Its small, but from what I can make out I score you a 8/10 

Very pretty. c:


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 10, 2016)

10/10 very cute


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 10, 2016)

3/10


----------



## jiny (Sep 10, 2016)

2/10 sorry


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 10, 2016)

does snapchat have a pig nose filter now?
4/10 I hate those unless its a face swap.


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 10, 2016)

2/10 soz Toad  <\3


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 10, 2016)

5/10


----------



## moonford (Sep 10, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2016)

2/10


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Sep 11, 2016)

5/10



toadsworthy said:


> does snapchat have a pig nose filter now?
> 4/10 I hate those unless its a face swap.



loooool it's not snapchat & it's not even me


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 11, 2016)

4/10 I don't really like the pig nose I'm sorrrryyyyyyyyyy


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Sep 11, 2016)

10/10 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> 4/10 I don't really like the pig nose I'm sorrrryyyyyyyyyy



the pigs are offended


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

10/10 <3


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2016)

7/10


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

6/10


----------



## jiny (Sep 11, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Sicatiff (Sep 11, 2016)

5/10


----------



## moonford (Sep 11, 2016)

0/10


----------



## hamster (Sep 11, 2016)

3/10


----------



## jiny (Sep 11, 2016)

8/10 nice


----------



## moonford (Sep 11, 2016)

5/10

The mask blocks her true beauty


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 11, 2016)

6.5/10
I like the Pok?mon but the avatar is blurry.


----------



## moonford (Sep 11, 2016)

1/10

Sorry.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 11, 2016)

5.5/10
Well, how do you not realize how great Nirvana was?


----------



## moonford (Sep 11, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> 5.5/10
> Well, how do you not realize how great Nirvana was?



Not my taste and their not the most attractive looking people I've seen.

1/10


----------



## jiny (Sep 11, 2016)

3/10


----------



## moonford (Sep 11, 2016)

Her hair and eyebrows hurt me somehow.

4/10


----------



## vel (Sep 11, 2016)

3/10 my most hated pokemon as a kid lamoo


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2016)

4/10


----------



## moonford (Sep 11, 2016)

4/10

I love we bare bears but the shape & white edges ruin it. ;___;


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 11, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Aleigh (Sep 11, 2016)

5/10


----------



## vel (Sep 11, 2016)

4/10 don't watch the show  tbh


----------



## Limon (Sep 11, 2016)

7/10 nice art but it's a little on the compressed side.


----------



## jiny (Sep 11, 2016)

7/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 11, 2016)

6/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 11, 2016)

5/10


----------



## jiny (Sep 11, 2016)

5/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 11, 2016)

9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 11, 2016)

9/10


----------



## moonford (Sep 12, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 12, 2016)

2/10 I can't even tell what that is whaaat


----------



## tae (Sep 12, 2016)

it's... interesting. uhm. 5/10


----------



## moonford (Sep 12, 2016)

4/10 Its Gastrodon just FYI.

Um...What is that?


Sigh.....

2/10


----------



## namiieco (Sep 12, 2016)

4/10


----------



## moonford (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm going to keep that baby slug there forever now! XD

10/10 Adorable!!!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 12, 2016)

5/10


----------



## jiny (Sep 13, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Sep 13, 2016)

8/10


----------



## namiieco (Sep 13, 2016)

7/10


----------



## moonford (Sep 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ujenny (Sep 13, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Cascade (Sep 13, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Sep 13, 2016)

4/10
It isn't Xmas yet


----------



## Acnlmayorboss (Sep 13, 2016)

10/10!!


----------



## Rasha (Sep 13, 2016)

it's gorgeous!
10/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2016)

Hammer/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 13, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Greninja (Sep 13, 2016)

5/10


----------



## lars708 (Sep 14, 2016)

Greninja is cool but Ash is meh so 7/10


----------



## Limon (Sep 14, 2016)

8/10 Bayonetta


----------



## tae (Sep 14, 2016)

its cute. idk who it is tho. 6/10


----------



## creamyy (Sep 14, 2016)

9/10


----------



## tae (Sep 14, 2016)

100/10 bc its zhang yixing holy ****.


----------



## Imaginarycupcake (Sep 14, 2016)

8/10.. It's prettyyyy


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 14, 2016)

7/10


----------



## lars708 (Sep 14, 2016)

Puppieeeees 9/10


----------



## Mura (Sep 14, 2016)

1/10 bc op character (jk)
6/10


----------



## hamster (Sep 15, 2016)

3/10


----------



## mayoi (Sep 15, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Bowie (Sep 15, 2016)

5/10


----------



## moonford (Sep 15, 2016)

7/10

I appreciate his uniqueness.


----------



## blackfeint (Sep 15, 2016)

5/10, can't quite tell what it is, but it's a nice picture!


----------



## Dim (Sep 15, 2016)

7/10 I really like that shirt design on your character


----------



## Tracer (Sep 15, 2016)

10/10 cute


----------



## Dim (Sep 15, 2016)

Nox said:


> 7/10 I really like that shirt design on your character


Just got the 17,000th reply... heh... xD

Also, 6/10 not sure if photograph or really good graphics, either way idk who that is lol


----------



## Psydye (Sep 15, 2016)

8/10

I don't know what the hell that is but it looks cool.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 15, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 15, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Greninja (Sep 15, 2016)

10/10


----------



## NathanBros (Sep 15, 2016)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 16, 2016)

8/10


----------



## lars708 (Sep 16, 2016)

Idk who those peeps are 6/10


----------



## Imaginarycupcake (Sep 16, 2016)

5/10 .. Not a big fan of Smash.. But the gif is cool o:


----------



## lars708 (Sep 16, 2016)

Imaginarycupcake said:


> 5/10 .. Not a big fan of Smash.. But the gif is cool o:



The gif is not from Smash  I'm also not a big fan of it lol

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Sep 16, 2016)

10/10 sassy!


----------



## hamster (Sep 16, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ujenny (Sep 16, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Cascade (Sep 16, 2016)

7/10


----------



## namiieco (Sep 16, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2016)

7.5/10


----------



## Aquari (Sep 16, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Greninja (Sep 16, 2016)

8/10


----------



## vel (Sep 16, 2016)

7/10 i honestly don't like greninja


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2016)

9/10


----------



## vel (Sep 16, 2016)

8/10 what game is that from?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 16, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Tracer (Sep 17, 2016)

Awake said:


> 8/10 what game is that from?


Final Fantasy XIII! 

@nintendofan85- 10/10


----------



## namiieco (Sep 17, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Tensu (Sep 17, 2016)

8/10


----------



## lars708 (Sep 17, 2016)

8/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 17, 2016)

11/10 Bayonetta!


----------



## raeyoung (Sep 18, 2016)

6/10 Tiffany's a'ight.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 18, 2016)

Dunno who that is, but 7/10


----------



## Tensu (Sep 18, 2016)

7/10


----------



## raeyoung (Sep 18, 2016)

Voiku said:


> Dunno who that is, but 7/10



It's Tiny Tina from Borderlands 2 :T

@Azure; 6/10


----------



## Greninja (Sep 18, 2016)

7/10


----------



## raeyoung (Sep 18, 2016)

6.5/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 18, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Tensu (Sep 18, 2016)

4/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 18, 2016)

6/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 18, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Sep 18, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2016)

7/10


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Sep 18, 2016)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 18, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Dim (Sep 18, 2016)

10/10 one of my bros (2 bad he moved) :[


----------



## lars708 (Sep 19, 2016)

Shinyyyy 8/10


----------



## Dim (Sep 19, 2016)

10/10 cooool


----------



## moonford (Sep 19, 2016)

8/10

I wish it was a dark sky, would have been a 10! 

Still adorable.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 19, 2016)

6/10


----------



## moonford (Sep 19, 2016)

10/10

You know what? I love "Smells like teen spirit" and what it stands for.

Cobain was honestly a great person from what I've gathered.


----------



## Licorice (Sep 19, 2016)

9/10 slugs are underrated


----------



## moonford (Sep 19, 2016)

10/10

That avi will always be adorable!


----------



## raeyoung (Sep 19, 2016)

10/10 Gastrodon ftw


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 20, 2016)

7/10


----------



## tae (Sep 20, 2016)

1/10


----------



## jiny (Sep 20, 2016)

10/10 kyungsoo?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 20, 2016)

8/10 cuteenee


----------



## lars708 (Sep 20, 2016)

7/10 very adorable <3


----------



## raeyoung (Sep 20, 2016)

10/10 *claps* bravo!


----------



## tae (Sep 20, 2016)

6/10 





kianli said:


> 10/10 kyungsoo?



yes it's lil ksoo.


----------



## Greninja (Sep 20, 2016)

0/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 20, 2016)

3/3


----------



## Psydye (Sep 20, 2016)

6.5/10

A little creepy.


----------



## Trystin (Sep 20, 2016)

I need coffee to function 11/10


----------



## jiny (Sep 20, 2016)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 20, 2016)

9/10


----------



## King Dorado (Sep 20, 2016)

10/10


----------



## hestu (Sep 20, 2016)

10/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 21, 2016)

7/10 nicee


----------



## Tensu (Sep 21, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Tracer (Sep 21, 2016)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 21, 2016)

8/10
Who is that in your avatar, by the way?


----------



## lars708 (Sep 22, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Tracer (Sep 22, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> 8/10
> Who is that in your avatar, by the way?



Hope Estheim!

@lars, 9/10


----------



## hamster (Sep 22, 2016)

6/10


----------



## namiieco (Sep 22, 2016)

5/10 idk


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 22, 2016)

5/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 22, 2016)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 22, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Sep 22, 2016)

4/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 22, 2016)

3/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 22, 2016)

5/10


----------



## jiny (Sep 22, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Dim (Sep 22, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 23, 2016)

8/10 High Five Ghost woo!


----------



## namiieco (Sep 23, 2016)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 23, 2016)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 23, 2016)

3/10 is that baby underwater?!?!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Sep 23, 2016)

4/10 looks kinda cute i guess


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2016)

7/10. High five ghost is pretty cool.


----------



## Greninja (Sep 23, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2016)

3.5/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 23, 2016)

10/10 I love my coffee, not gonna lie


----------



## vel (Sep 23, 2016)

3/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 23, 2016)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 23, 2016)

8/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> 3/10 is that baby underwater?!?!



Yeah, he was dropped in a pool shortly before the album's release in 1991.
Tomorrow marks its 25th anniversary.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 23, 2016)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 23, 2016)

9/10 Gala is so cute!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 24, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Sep 24, 2016)

10/10 Happy Anniversary


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 24, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 24, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2016)

7/10


----------



## namiieco (Sep 24, 2016)

8/10 cute <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2016)

9/10 very cute!


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Sep 24, 2016)

8/10 Wonderful art to whoever made it!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2016)

8/10 same to you!


----------



## Barbara (Sep 24, 2016)

7, nice icon


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Sep 24, 2016)

10/10 Sooo cute!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 24, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Sep 24, 2016)

9/10 what is that?????? lol


----------



## hamster (Sep 24, 2016)

6/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 24, 2016)

6/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



ZaAlPa2006 said:


> 9/10 what is that?????? lol



It's a baby in a pool, used at the cover of Nirvana's breakthrough album Nevermind, which is celebrating its 25th anniversary today.


----------



## Shatto (Sep 24, 2016)

7/10 

Cute baby


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 24, 2016)

^ Haha, thanks.

7/10


----------



## Tracer (Sep 24, 2016)

9/10


----------



## raeyoung (Sep 24, 2016)

7/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 24, 2016)

5/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2016)

10/10 I love Gala!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 25, 2016)

9/10 marshieee


----------



## NathanBros (Sep 25, 2016)

6/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 25, 2016)

5/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2016)

9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 25, 2016)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2016)

4/10 I'm not really sure who those men are...


----------



## Tracer (Sep 25, 2016)

8/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2016)

7/10 pretty cool!


----------



## lars708 (Sep 26, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 26, 2016)

10/10 BAEonetta


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 26, 2016)

3/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 26, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Greninja (Sep 26, 2016)

6/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 26, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Tensu (Sep 26, 2016)

6/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 26, 2016)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 26, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 26, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Tensu (Sep 26, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 27, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 27, 2016)

10/10 for Rosalina, my favorite <3


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 27, 2016)

8/10


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 27, 2016)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 27, 2016)

3/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 27, 2016)

5/10 a little too simple for me


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 27, 2016)

Again, 9/10 because of cuteness


----------



## vel (Sep 27, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Greninja (Sep 27, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 28, 2016)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 28, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 28, 2016)

10/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 28, 2016)

9/10 cuteee


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 28, 2016)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 28, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 28, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Limon (Sep 28, 2016)

8/10 can't wait for ndrv3


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 28, 2016)

8/10


----------



## raeyoung (Oct 1, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## raeyoung (Oct 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 1, 2016)

4/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 1, 2016)

9/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 2, 2016)

8/10


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 2, 2016)

7/10


----------



## batter.butter.bitter (Oct 2, 2016)

8/10

Unique. I know someone here knows her.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 2, 2016)

9/10, cute photo!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 2, 2016)

10/10 Gala is so cuteee.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 2, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Tensu (Oct 2, 2016)

6/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 2, 2016)

7/10


----------



## NeonxVandal (Oct 2, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Bwazey (Oct 2, 2016)

7/10


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Oct 3, 2016)

6/10


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

Idk what it is but the detail and colors are very lovely.

I ALSO LOVE your name lol

10/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 3, 2016)

10/10 iconic avatar hehe


----------



## Nizzy (Oct 3, 2016)

10 that drawing is beautiful


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Oct 3, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Idk what it is but the detail and colors are very lovely.
> 
> I ALSO LOVE your name lol
> 
> 10/10



Thanks :3 I actually photoshopped my avatar


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 3, 2016)

Ooh, very nice.  10/10


----------



## Greninja (Oct 3, 2016)

8/10


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 3, 2016)

7/10 why is it so small? ; o; so hard to see.


----------



## Dim (Oct 3, 2016)

6/10 rated your sig at first lol


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 3, 2016)

10/10 looks lit(ten)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 3, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Nizzy (Oct 4, 2016)

9/10 you have amazing taste in music


----------



## Aquari (Oct 4, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Elin1O (Oct 4, 2016)

8/10. Pretty cool.


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 4, 2016)

8/10 who dat o:


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Oct 4, 2016)

8/10 Cute~


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 4, 2016)

7/10. The avatar as a whole's nice, but the head cut-off looks awkward. The chin still being there and all.


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 4, 2016)

3/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 4, 2016)

9/10 I find your avatar amusingly sarcastic.


----------



## axo (Oct 4, 2016)

7/10 it's pretty cute  i'm a harsh grader thought


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## vel (Oct 5, 2016)

6/10


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 5, 2016)

10/10 just stunning


----------



## Dim (Oct 5, 2016)

8/10 why do i keep forgetting there are cute puppies in that cup? x)


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 5, 2016)

8/10 cute and creepy!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 5, 2016)

7/10 not that clear for me but cute


----------



## Dim (Oct 5, 2016)

10/10 :]


----------



## LadyRainb (Oct 5, 2016)

10/10!!! Cute pokemon THAT I FORGOT ITS NAME. I will find out after this post.
This reminds me of my Pokemon Showdown days...


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 5, 2016)

9/10 c:


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 5, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 6, 2016)

9/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 6, 2016)

9/10 c:


----------



## NathanBros (Oct 6, 2016)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 6, 2016)

8/10


----------



## vel (Oct 6, 2016)

6/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 6, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Esphas (Oct 7, 2016)

5/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 7, 2016)

8.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Tensu (Oct 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 7, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 7, 2016)

10/10 because im p sure is the is the least creepy avatar you have put


----------



## moonford (Oct 7, 2016)

Is that a human bowser?

8/10 Cool.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 7, 2016)

Yes it is it 

8/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 7, 2016)

7/10!


----------



## Rory&Easton (Oct 7, 2016)

9!!


----------



## vel (Oct 7, 2016)

3/10


----------



## moonford (Oct 7, 2016)

7.5/10


----------



## Bowie (Oct 7, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Greninja (Oct 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 7, 2016)

8/10


----------



## N a t (Oct 7, 2016)

10/10 Pretty sure that's human Bowser, and I love it tbh


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 7, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Bowie (Oct 8, 2016)

10/10

I wish I could find where that's from. My kind of horror.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 8, 2016)

10/10 ~ that art is pretty amazing!


----------



## moonford (Oct 8, 2016)

3/10


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 8, 2016)

5/10


----------



## moonford (Oct 8, 2016)

8/10 Cute AF. c:


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 8, 2016)

8/10


----------



## moonford (Oct 8, 2016)

8

Love those little babes. cx


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2016)

8/10 cute deer!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 8, 2016)

9/10 cute


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2016)

10/10 PUPPIES


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 8, 2016)

9/10 for marshal fans


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 8, 2016)

9/10 bc #galaftw


----------



## Esphas (Oct 8, 2016)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 8, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Tensu (Oct 8, 2016)

6/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 8, 2016)

10/10 who doesn't like a good pikachu gif


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 8, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 8, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Tensu (Oct 8, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Tensu (Oct 8, 2016)

sorry


----------



## Tensu (Oct 8, 2016)

eww post glitch


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 8, 2016)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2016)

9/10 cuz Pikachu is amazing.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 8, 2016)

GO AWAY GLITCH

2/10 T~T


----------



## N a t (Oct 8, 2016)

10/10 Because even though I have no idea who that boy is, he isn't bad looking lol


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 8, 2016)

9/10 ^.^ Love the sig!


----------



## MindlessDank (Oct 8, 2016)

10/10 so cute.


----------



## Tensu (Oct 8, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 8, 2016)

9/10
(doing it again bc tbt glitches ftw)


----------



## KazuichiAlex (Oct 8, 2016)

6/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 8, 2016)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 8, 2016)

7/10


----------



## vel (Oct 9, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Bowie (Oct 9, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Tensu (Oct 9, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2016)

6/10 idek it's cute but pikachu is lit everywhere lol


----------



## Rory&Easton (Oct 9, 2016)

10


----------



## vel (Oct 9, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 9, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2016)

7/10 bc it made me smile


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 9, 2016)

10/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 9, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 9, 2016)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 10, 2016)

8/10


----------



## erinnashh (Oct 10, 2016)

10/10 my dude


----------



## Skyzeri (Oct 10, 2016)

5/10

I feel like people didn't start using selfies on forums until social media became super popular


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 10, 2016)

10/10 that art thooo


----------



## KazuichiAlex (Oct 10, 2016)

7/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 10, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2016)

10/10 and omg your signature <3 <3


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 10, 2016)

6/10


----------



## KazuichiAlex (Oct 10, 2016)

6/10


----------



## lars708 (Oct 11, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 11, 2016)

9/10


----------



## lars708 (Oct 11, 2016)

444.4/666


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 11, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 11, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Licorice (Oct 11, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 11, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Cheybunny (Oct 11, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 11, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Le-Vane (Oct 11, 2016)

9/10 for the fluff ♥


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 11, 2016)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 11, 2016)

9/10


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 12, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 12, 2016)

7/10


----------



## maekii (Oct 12, 2016)

7/10.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 12, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2016)

eh, 7/10 it looks good but i'm not into that series so


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 12, 2016)

6/10

I can't tell who it is


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2016)

KeatAlex said:


> 6/10
> 
> I can't tell who it is



lmao it's S?rgio Godinho, musician and whatnot from Portugal 

lol that smug smile on yours, idek who it is but yeah nice xD 7/10


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Oct 12, 2016)

6/10


----------



## lars708 (Oct 13, 2016)

hmmm 7/10


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 13, 2016)

6/10


----------



## lars708 (Oct 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 13, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Tensu (Oct 13, 2016)

6/10


----------



## tae (Oct 13, 2016)

8/10


----------



## moonford (Oct 13, 2016)

6.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 13, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 13, 2016)

6/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 13, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ujenny (Oct 14, 2016)

1/10


----------



## lars708 (Oct 14, 2016)

93%/7.12


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 14, 2016)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 14, 2016)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2016)

6/10


----------



## namiieco (Oct 15, 2016)

9/10 ^^


----------



## jiny (Oct 15, 2016)

10/10


----------



## moonford (Oct 15, 2016)

5/10 Pretty.


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 15, 2016)

7/10


----------



## namiieco (Oct 15, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Greninja (Oct 15, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2016)

6/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 15, 2016)

3/10 can't see that good. it's rly blurry.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 15, 2016)

6/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 18, 2016)

7/10 unexpected


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2016)

10/10 cute


----------



## Paradise (Oct 18, 2016)

9/10! TIIIIIIFFFF


----------



## Ezpiti (Oct 18, 2016)

8/10!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)

7/10 derp


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 18, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Rainyks (Oct 18, 2016)

Sheila said:


> 7/10 derp


I thought it was Gerard Way in your avatar at first sight lol

for Worldsvamp: 8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)

lmao no it's musidora in les vampires

7/10 idek who it is but derpppp


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 18, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Ezpiti (Oct 18, 2016)

7/10 spook smile


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)

7/10, nice spoopderp


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 18, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Rainyks (Oct 18, 2016)

9/10 it could be 10/10 if you had a gun like Kurt's


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 18, 2016)

Rainyks said:


> 9/10 it could be 10/10 if you had a gun like Kurt's



Haha, I might add that now.

8/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2016)

5/10


----------



## tae (Oct 18, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Tensu (Oct 18, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 19, 2016)

1.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 19, 2016)

9 :}

did you draw it?


----------



## Pearls (Oct 19, 2016)

5/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 19, 2016)

6/10


----------



## kinsnuf (Oct 19, 2016)

5/10 !


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2016)

6/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 19, 2016)

7/10


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Oct 21, 2016)

6/10


----------



## teto (Oct 21, 2016)

8/10! It's cute.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 21, 2016)

6. would be perfect if you get rid of that white background


----------



## leyzy (Oct 21, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Pearls (Oct 21, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Oct 21, 2016)

6/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 21, 2016)

5/10 im dizzy


----------



## Barbara (Oct 21, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Oct 21, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 21, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Tensu (Oct 21, 2016)

6.5/10


----------



## namiieco (Oct 21, 2016)

6/10


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Oct 21, 2016)

8/10 Something just feels dynamic about it between the hair billowing out and the lines in the background.


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 21, 2016)

10/10

Its well drawn and so cute!


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Oct 22, 2016)

7/10


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Oct 22, 2016)

10/10

I could watch it for hours XD


----------



## Tensu (Oct 22, 2016)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 22, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 23, 2016)

6/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 23, 2016)

8/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 23, 2016)

5/10.


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2016)

4/10


----------



## moonford (Oct 25, 2016)

1.


----------



## teto (Oct 25, 2016)

3/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 25, 2016)

2/10


----------



## tae (Oct 25, 2016)

9/10 ur a wizardddddddd


----------



## NathanBros (Oct 25, 2016)

6/10

Creepy.


----------



## Greninja (Oct 25, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Bowie (Oct 25, 2016)

4/10

Nice art and nice character, but I can't see it very well. Too dark!


----------



## tae (Oct 25, 2016)

1/10


----------



## Monaco (Oct 25, 2016)

0/10


----------



## Bowie (Oct 25, 2016)

5/10

I have to like pretty much anything British.


----------



## jiny (Oct 25, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Oct 25, 2016)

10/10 :}


----------



## Dim (Oct 26, 2016)

10/10 YESSSSS

P.S. I caught a shiny Lampent a few months ago


----------



## lars708 (Oct 26, 2016)

3.5/3.4


----------



## Aquari (Oct 26, 2016)

10/10!


----------



## DomesticatePiggy (Oct 26, 2016)

1/10 Unova sprite. Need I say more? >


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 26, 2016)

3/10


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Oct 26, 2016)

7/10 Pretty good.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 26, 2016)

8/10


----------



## tae (Oct 26, 2016)

2/10


----------



## piske (Oct 26, 2016)

9/10 only because it scares me a little XD


----------



## Licorice (Oct 26, 2016)

5/10 cute but blurry :c

also katya<3


----------



## Aquari (Oct 26, 2016)

10/10!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 26, 2016)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 27, 2016)

6/10


----------



## moonford (Oct 27, 2016)

1.


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 27, 2016)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 27, 2016)

9/10


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Oct 27, 2016)

4/10, not sure what it is ;;


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Oct 27, 2016)

9/10 It's so cute~


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 27, 2016)

6.5/10 pekoe is cute~


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 27, 2016)

1/10 sorry ;;


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 28, 2016)

5/10 Ok, but not bad.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 28, 2016)

1/10 sorry ;;


----------



## Ghibli (Oct 28, 2016)

7/10, nice drawing ^^


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 28, 2016)

8/10 It's the default avatar.


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 28, 2016)

100/10 just cause I like that joke


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 28, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Tensu (Oct 28, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Bowie (Oct 28, 2016)

8/10

I remember getting my event Darkrai, among the first to be released. Still have it now. Wonderful.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 28, 2016)

10/10
I love Bowie's music.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 29, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 29, 2016)

0/10 sorry don't like thinking of politics when im chillin on animal crossing


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2016)

6/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 29, 2016)

7/10


----------



## unintentional (Oct 29, 2016)

6/10


----------



## LaurenCupcake (Oct 29, 2016)

6/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 29, 2016)

4/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2016)

6/10


----------



## 1milk (Oct 29, 2016)

2/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 29, 2016)

5/10


----------



## LaurenCupcake (Oct 30, 2016)

4/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 30, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Kat3377 (Oct 30, 2016)

lol i dont understand i just joined and im so stupid lol


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 30, 2016)

Best avatar ever 10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 30, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Greninja (Oct 30, 2016)

1/10


----------



## kinsnuf (Oct 30, 2016)

1/10, purely because i have no idea what it says (terrible vision)


----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2016)

4/10


----------



## fungi (Oct 30, 2016)

6/10
i feel like your korean


my avatar is where we all started
it's it's a MEMORY


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Oct 30, 2016)

fungi said:


> 6/10
> i feel like your korean
> 
> 
> ...



nonexistent 

10/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2016)

fungi said:


> 6/10
> i feel like your korean
> 
> 
> ...



im not korean 

@painchri 5/10


----------



## Dim (Oct 30, 2016)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 30, 2016)

6/10


----------



## hamster (Oct 31, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Dim (Oct 31, 2016)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 31, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Greninja (Oct 31, 2016)

0/10


----------



## jiny (Oct 31, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Bowie (Oct 31, 2016)

3/10

Unfortunately, I don't know who that is, but she looks very pretty!


----------



## creamyy (Oct 31, 2016)

9/10

good ol Taeyeon <3


----------



## jiny (Oct 31, 2016)

10/10 lay/yixing oml <3


----------



## Dim (Oct 31, 2016)

5/10


----------



## creamyy (Oct 31, 2016)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## furbyq (Nov 1, 2016)

I love that band so 8/10.


----------



## hamster (Nov 1, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 1, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Bowie (Nov 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## furbyq (Nov 1, 2016)

6/10.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 1, 2016)

4/10


----------



## moonford (Nov 1, 2016)

0.


----------



## hamster (Nov 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## 00jachna (Nov 1, 2016)

super cute

8/10


----------



## whatnamenow (Nov 1, 2016)

a 7/10? 

I tried :]


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 1, 2016)

8/10


----------



## 00jachna (Nov 3, 2016)

A solid 2/10


----------



## windloft (Nov 3, 2016)

you definitely tried / 10


----------



## Worldsvamp (Nov 3, 2016)

10/10
pretty nice


----------



## Worldsvamp (Nov 3, 2016)

oh god. lag post


----------



## Worldsvamp (Nov 3, 2016)

oh god
more lag post


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 3, 2016)

9/10

way to go on the 3x lag~


----------



## Worldsvamp (Nov 3, 2016)

7/10

it was an accident i swere


----------



## ryudragon98 (Nov 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Antonio (Nov 3, 2016)

7/10

Not a big fan of captain america but the art is cute


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 3, 2016)

1/10 
Not a fan of anime srry


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 3, 2016)

1/10 
Not a fan of anime srry


----------



## Antonio (Nov 3, 2016)

2/10


I have no idea of what your profile picture is, is it like a cross-dressing dog?


----------



## 00jachna (Nov 3, 2016)

6/10


----------



## hamster (Nov 3, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Antonio (Nov 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 3, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Bowie (Nov 3, 2016)

9/10

Sexy beast.


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 3, 2016)

5/10

It was better before   :c
to spoopy

OMG its even scarier now.....what even cbhavbadhkvdkavbkda


----------



## N a t (Nov 3, 2016)

10/10

Love Zorua, and that picture is both hilarious and adorable


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 3, 2016)

8/10
Its spooky aura mocks me.


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 3, 2016)

6/10 cute :3


----------



## Antonio (Nov 3, 2016)

10/10 really cool


----------



## Aquari (Nov 3, 2016)

9.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Bowie (Nov 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 3, 2016)

9/10


----------



## furbyq (Nov 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Nov 3, 2016)

8.


----------



## secretlyenvious (Nov 3, 2016)

7.5/10


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 3, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 3, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Limon (Nov 4, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Dim (Nov 4, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 4, 2016)

1000/10

zorua fan club~


----------



## Dim (Nov 4, 2016)

10/10

:3333


----------



## jiny (Nov 4, 2016)

9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 4, 2016)

10/10 ️️


----------



## furbyq (Nov 4, 2016)

8/10!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 4, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Antonio (Nov 4, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 4, 2016)

10/10

I like it c:


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 4, 2016)

7/10 cute!


----------



## windloft (Nov 4, 2016)

9/10!


----------



## Antonio (Nov 4, 2016)

10/10


LOVE IT


----------



## hamster (Nov 4, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Bowie (Nov 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Antonio (Nov 4, 2016)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Antonio (Nov 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Irelia (Nov 4, 2016)

ooo boiii <3 10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## furbyq (Nov 5, 2016)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 5, 2016)

9/10 hella


----------



## Aquari (Nov 5, 2016)

10 i love that artstyle!


----------



## DandyLikeCandy (Nov 5, 2016)

8/10 kinda generic but I like the pokemon


----------



## hamster (Nov 5, 2016)

8/10, cute!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 5, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 5, 2016)

4/10 eh


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 5, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 5, 2016)

10/10

I've always liked yours for some reason c:


----------



## Bowie (Nov 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## hamster (Nov 5, 2016)

7/10


----------



## moonford (Nov 5, 2016)

9.


----------



## Pearls (Nov 5, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 5, 2016)

9/10 super cute


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2016)

9/10 cute


----------



## N a t (Nov 5, 2016)

10/10 I don't know who that girl is, but she's pretty


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 6, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 6, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Bowie (Nov 6, 2016)

6/10

Can't remember who that is, but chances are he's from a show I like and haven't seen in years.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 6, 2016)

10/10 Because Bowie and also that's a goat from Regular Show


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 6, 2016)

10/10 very spooky


----------



## hamster (Nov 6, 2016)

6/10, too spooky


----------



## jiny (Nov 6, 2016)

5/10 i liked your hello kitty one


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 6, 2016)

6/10


----------



## jiny (Nov 6, 2016)

10/10 fab


----------



## Bowie (Nov 6, 2016)

7/10

Don't know who that is, but she's very pretty!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 6, 2016)

10/10 bc bowie is best anime


----------



## hamster (Nov 6, 2016)

kianli said:


> 5/10 i liked your hello kitty one



aww, i'm probably going to change it back soon anyway
8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 6, 2016)

8/10 I personally think your new avatar is neato


----------



## Pearls (Nov 6, 2016)

8/10


----------



## piske (Nov 6, 2016)

10/10, it's cute! I like your username as well.


----------



## hamster (Nov 6, 2016)

7/10


----------



## lars708 (Nov 15, 2016)

0/0 u has no avatar wut


----------



## BlissfulFox (Nov 15, 2016)

10/10 I love Duskull! <3


----------



## lars708 (Nov 15, 2016)

Zuckerrrrrrr 8/10


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 15, 2016)

Bayonetta! <3 8/10
I have a friend who mains her.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 15, 2016)

8.5/10


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 15, 2016)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 15, 2016)

8/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 15, 2016)

8/10


----------



## lars708 (Nov 16, 2016)

Kjoot guy 9/10


----------



## dawsoncreek (Nov 16, 2016)

10/10 can't go wrong with glasses and guns


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 16, 2016)

1/10 sorree


----------



## lars708 (Nov 16, 2016)

Lol wut 7.5/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 16, 2016)

9/10 Slayonetta being awesome!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 16, 2016)

9/10
Who is that? He's pretty attractive, I'll admit.
Edit: Found out who it was, never mind.


----------



## Dim (Nov 17, 2016)

3/10 sorry

also lemme know if mine is a little too blurry.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 17, 2016)

NO. ITS PERFECT

1000/10 ❤❤


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2016)

10/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 17, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Dactal (Nov 18, 2016)

6/10 lol


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 18, 2016)

5/10


----------



## NathanBros (Nov 19, 2016)

(8/10)/4 = 2/10?!

6/10


----------



## Dim (Nov 21, 2016)

3/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 21, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Alyx (Nov 21, 2016)

5/10 interesting colors


----------



## Dim (Nov 21, 2016)

8/10 haha


----------



## Bowie (Nov 21, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Nov 21, 2016)

9/10 awesome!


----------



## hamster (Nov 27, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Turbo (Nov 27, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Alyx (Nov 27, 2016)

9/10 love Sailor V


----------



## tae (Nov 27, 2016)

i luc dean tbh, he's beautiful. 

6/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 27, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Alyx (Nov 27, 2016)

8/10 don't know the character, but cute.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 27, 2016)

Looks more pixelled than usual, but other than that it's alright!

6/10


----------



## tae (Nov 27, 2016)

idk who they are but its interesting. 7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 27, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 28, 2016)

7/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 28, 2016)

8/10


----------



## YasAteSatan (Nov 28, 2016)

10/10


----------



## N a t (Nov 28, 2016)

10/10 You look nice ^0^


----------



## Dim (Nov 28, 2016)

7/10 bring the plant back to mario kart please!


----------



## NiftyBowtoid (Nov 28, 2016)

7/10.

More of a Gen 3 kind of guy, but more Pokemon is always nice.


----------



## tae (Nov 28, 2016)

10/10 bc haunter.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 28, 2016)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 28, 2016)

7/10


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 28, 2016)

!! 10/10 !!


----------



## JoJoCan (Nov 28, 2016)

0/10


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 28, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Noah98789 (Nov 28, 2016)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 28, 2016)

That thing is adorable! 9/10.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 28, 2016)

8/10


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Nov 28, 2016)

10/10 IGN bc shiny litten


----------



## Alyx (Nov 29, 2016)

10/10 awwww so cute, Marshal!


----------



## Noah98789 (Nov 29, 2016)

5/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 29, 2016)

5/10


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 29, 2016)

5/10


----------



## YasAteSatan (Nov 29, 2016)

9/10 o:


----------



## Sepia (Nov 29, 2016)

8/10

Is that you? Your very pretty.


----------



## YasAteSatan (Nov 29, 2016)

Yes c: and 8/10 xD


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 29, 2016)

8/10


----------



## tae (Nov 29, 2016)

2/10 not my fave album art tbh.


----------



## NiftyBowtoid (Nov 29, 2016)

8/10

Meltman, with the power to... melt.


----------



## N a t (Nov 29, 2016)

10/10 GHOST TYPES WEW


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 29, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Ghibli (Nov 29, 2016)

7/10 mmm that sweet kpop <3


----------



## tae (Nov 29, 2016)

10/10 dekomori


----------



## BreakingPrism (Nov 29, 2016)

8/8


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 29, 2016)

0/10 because ERROR 002 : AVATAR_NOT_FOUND


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 30, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 30, 2016)

5/10


----------



## KingKyle (Nov 30, 2016)

4/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 30, 2016)

7/10 Brings some good memories of Windows 98.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 1, 2016)

6/10


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 1, 2016)

6/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 1, 2016)

5/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 1, 2016)

7/10


----------



## kylie32123 (Dec 1, 2016)

6/10


----------



## nami26 (Dec 2, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 2, 2016)

7/10


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 2, 2016)

10/10, cutie pie and Christmas, you can't lose


----------



## Zireael (Dec 2, 2016)

8/10 that hat is OP

EDIT: I got ninja'd. New score is 10/10 because Rarity is best pony.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Dec 2, 2016)

4.96183092193976193718308717883901727278190938189393001828/10


----------



## hamster (Dec 3, 2016)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 3, 2016)

6/10


----------



## nintendoanna (Dec 3, 2016)

3.14159/10


----------



## 3skulls (Dec 3, 2016)

9/10.

I want pie now after seeing your rating :/


----------



## FleuraBelle (Dec 3, 2016)

8/10
really inspiring


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 4, 2016)

4/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 4, 2016)

8/10 owo


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 4, 2016)

7/10


----------



## hamster (Dec 4, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Alyx (Dec 4, 2016)

6/10 that dog has no idea what it's doing


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 5, 2016)

8/10

cute guys lol


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 5, 2016)

repost (


----------



## Zireael (Dec 5, 2016)

10/10 because it speaks to me on a personal level


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 5, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Alyx (Dec 6, 2016)

5/10 not sure who they are but they're cool


----------



## ellarella (Dec 6, 2016)

cute picture, but the gif artifacts hurt me on a deep emotional level after having battled them all throughout my former career as a tumblr giffer

3/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 6, 2016)

7/10


----------



## hamster (Dec 9, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Cheren (Dec 9, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Licorice (Dec 9, 2016)

5/10 idk who that is


----------



## hamster (Dec 17, 2016)

8/10


----------



## tae (Dec 17, 2016)

8/10 it's interesting!


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 17, 2016)

6/10 pretty cute


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2016)

8/10
Interesting...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 17, 2016)

9/10 very cute!


----------



## ThatGamerGirl (Dec 17, 2016)

9/10 Cute!


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 17, 2016)

5/10


----------



## ramen.jpg (Dec 17, 2016)

1/10


----------



## hamster (Dec 17, 2016)

5/10


----------



## ramen.jpg (Dec 17, 2016)

8/10

really cute doll


----------



## Esphas (Dec 17, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 17, 2016)

7/10. Don't know who that is but I like the colors/design.


----------



## ramen.jpg (Dec 17, 2016)

10/10 pretty gay


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 17, 2016)

9/10 Very festive.


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 17, 2016)

7/10


----------



## hamster (Dec 18, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 18, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Cheren (Dec 18, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Kristine015 (Dec 18, 2016)

7/10


----------



## epoch (Dec 18, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 18, 2016)

10/10, Komaeda is lit


----------



## zekrom03721 (Dec 18, 2016)

9/10, and you play Town of Salem?


----------



## hamster (Dec 18, 2016)

2/10


----------



## kylie32123 (Dec 18, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 18, 2016)

6/10



zekrom03721 said:


> 9/10, and you play Town of Salem?



Don't know what that is, sorry. ToS in my title stands for Tales of Symphonia.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 18, 2016)

9/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 18, 2016)

7/10


----------



## hamster (Dec 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Cheren (Dec 18, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 18, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Sepia (Dec 18, 2016)

7/10 I'm guessing the character is from blue exorcist but not completely certain. I haven't watched it. =') 
Still incredibly cute tho! ~


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 18, 2016)

9/10 lovely!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 18, 2016)

8/10


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Dec 19, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Cheren (Dec 19, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 19, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2016)

7/10


----------



## hamster (Dec 19, 2016)

7/10


----------



## NathanBros (Dec 19, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Zireael (Dec 19, 2016)

8/10 cause Weegee


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 19, 2016)

10/10, lovely art. Ciri always looks pretty af too~


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 19, 2016)

10/10


----------



## hamster (Dec 19, 2016)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 19, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Barbara (Dec 19, 2016)

3/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 19, 2016)

10/10 

Who made the art?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 19, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Zireael (Dec 19, 2016)

10/10 I'm not sure who it is but it's vibrant and fwooshy and anime gifs are always fun to watch. :3


----------



## Cheren (Dec 19, 2016)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 19, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2016)

10/10 2ne1


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 20, 2016)

10/10


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 20, 2016)

8/10 Nice! Animated and bad***. Too bad I don't know who that is, lol.


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 20, 2016)

8/10, cute stuff. Like the art style & the glasses.
My avatar is Elize from a game called Tales of Xillia, by the way c:


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 20, 2016)

Uh 8/10


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 20, 2016)

10/10 adorable.


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 20, 2016)

10/10 the stare lol


----------



## bikes345 (Dec 20, 2016)

10/10 i love it lol


----------



## hamster (Dec 20, 2016)

6/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2016)

6/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 20, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 20, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 20, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 20, 2016)

10/10 lol the face expression


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2016)

kek 10/10


----------



## Cheren (Dec 20, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 20, 2016)

10/10 amused


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 20, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 20, 2016)

3/10


----------



## Cheren (Dec 20, 2016)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 20, 2016)

7/10


----------



## sej (Dec 20, 2016)

5/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2016)

10/10


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 20, 2016)

7.5/10


----------



## N a t (Dec 20, 2016)

10/10 Elegant


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 20, 2016)

10/10 c:


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 20, 2016)

10/10 (;


----------



## N a t (Dec 20, 2016)

10/10 Cute lil' Rin c;


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 20, 2016)

7/10


----------



## issitohbi (Dec 20, 2016)

4/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2016)

9/10


----------



## BlissfulFox (Dec 21, 2016)

6/10~
Only because I don't know who it is. X'D
But I still love how the guy is looking at us~ OuO


----------



## Zireael (Dec 21, 2016)

10/10 Is that... Diana? I'm not super fond of Diana but I love the way the artist depicted her here, she looks more like a fox and foxes are one of my favourite animals. Plus, great colours.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 21, 2016)

6.5/10


----------



## hamster (Dec 21, 2016)

7/10


----------



## kelpy (Dec 21, 2016)

6/10
creepy, but its rlly nice


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Chloebug44 (Dec 21, 2016)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 21, 2016)

5/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2016)

10/10


----------



## hamster (Dec 21, 2016)

5/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2016)

4/10


----------



## Aquari (Dec 21, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Dec 21, 2016)

7/10


----------



## issitohbi (Dec 21, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Cheren (Dec 21, 2016)

4/10


----------



## issitohbi (Dec 21, 2016)

4.5/10


----------



## Cheren (Dec 21, 2016)

6/10 (Thought I was in the signature thread at first)


----------



## Ryn04 (Dec 21, 2016)

4/10 What is it? I can't tell.


----------



## hamster (Dec 21, 2016)

4/10


----------



## petaI (Dec 21, 2016)

7/10 for spoopy scary skeletons


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 21, 2016)

5/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2016)

10/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 21, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Cheren (Dec 21, 2016)

2/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Fox Mulder (Dec 22, 2016)

8/10


----------



## freshmilk (Dec 22, 2016)

4/10

is this the real life..?


----------



## jiny (Dec 22, 2016)

8/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 22, 2016)

1/10 sorry


----------



## Cheren (Dec 23, 2016)

2/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 23, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 23, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Cheren (Dec 23, 2016)

7/10!


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 23, 2016)

2/10 sorryy


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 23, 2016)

2/10


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 23, 2016)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 23, 2016)

7/10


----------



## freshmilk (Dec 23, 2016)

4/10

No idea what that is, but I'm not a big fan of the artwork.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 23, 2016)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 23, 2016)

6/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 23, 2016)

8/10


----------



## freshmilk (Dec 23, 2016)

7/10 
lovin that sweater


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 23, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Cheren (Dec 23, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Fox Mulder (Dec 23, 2016)

6/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 23, 2016)

7/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 23, 2016)

5/10 (sorry, it's a bit small!)


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 24, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Fox Mulder (Dec 24, 2016)

8/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 24, 2016)

100,000/10. I love Queen so much <3


----------



## Limon (Dec 24, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 24, 2016)

7/10


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 24, 2016)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 24, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 24, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 24, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Zireael (Dec 24, 2016)

10/10 because GENIS what a cutie omg

(I've been waiting for this opportunity)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 24, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Dec 24, 2016)

ummm sorry I can't really see who they are xD

2/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 25, 2016)

7/10
It's cute ^^


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 25, 2016)

7/10 hm!


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2016)

10/10 c;


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 26, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 26, 2016)

6/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2016)

10/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 27, 2016)

7/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 27, 2016)

3/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 27, 2016)

8/10 she's pretty


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2016)

7/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 28, 2016)

7/10, the black borders around the avatar are uneven, the actual avatar is pretty nice though.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 28, 2016)

7/10


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 28, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2016)

3/10



RainbowCherry said:


> 7/10, the black borders around the avatar are uneven, the actual avatar is pretty nice though.



what borders


----------



## KatRose (Dec 28, 2016)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 29, 2016)

10/10 bc its my daddy


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 29, 2016)

8/10


----------



## KatRose (Dec 29, 2016)

9/10


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 29, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2016)

9/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 29, 2016)

3/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 29, 2016)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Xandra (Dec 29, 2016)

8.6/10


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2016)

trippy 6/10


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 29, 2016)

10/10, not familiar with k-pop but they're super cute


----------



## Dim (Dec 29, 2016)

7/10 cute


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 30, 2016)

9/10 c:


----------



## Dim (Dec 30, 2016)

10/10 yussss!



Spoiler: LEMME GIVE YOU A HUG!










sorry I had to xD


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 30, 2016)

9/10 that's my child


----------



## Dim (Dec 30, 2016)

7/10 looks good!


Hopeless Opus said:


> 9/10 that's my child


Timmy's Dad's voice: MINE! D:< lol jk


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 30, 2016)

2.5/10 sorry ;;;;;;


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 30, 2016)

3/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 31, 2016)

10/10 cause it matches your sig


----------



## hamster (Dec 31, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 31, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Cascade (Dec 31, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Jan 1, 2017)

8/10 happy anniversary


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2017)

6/10 cute


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 1, 2017)

8/10


----------



## KatRose (Jan 1, 2017)

4/10 bc i am blind and cannot see it ???? too tiny yo


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 1, 2017)

7/10 So cute! But Christmas is over~


----------



## Dim (Jan 1, 2017)

6/10 not bad but looks weird since there's not a lot of width


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 1, 2017)

1/10 srry


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 1, 2017)

10/10 I'm a Moomintroll fan too ^^


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jan 2, 2017)

10


----------



## Dim (Jan 2, 2017)

3/10 sorry


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 6, 2017)

0/10 nothing's there!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 6, 2017)

6/10 It looks cool but the rapid movement isn't easy on the eyes.


----------



## Wyvernaa (Jan 7, 2017)

8/10 I love Tortoro, I just wish the avatar was a little bigger.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 7, 2017)

7/10


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jan 7, 2017)

6/10

The icon is cute but it's kinda hard to see!!


----------



## ccee633 (Jan 7, 2017)

2/10 Shopkins are the bane of my existance.
Sorry but I hate them so much.


----------



## KatRose (Jan 8, 2017)

7.5/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 8, 2017)

8/10

New icon ~


----------



## KatRose (Jan 8, 2017)

8/10 !


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 8, 2017)

7/10 not a big fan of anime sorryyy


----------



## Dim (Jan 10, 2017)

7/10 idk what it is but the animation looks pretty cool


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 11, 2017)

9/10 dapper top hat and bow tie is dapper.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 11, 2017)

10/10 cute


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 11, 2017)

8/10 so cute


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 11, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Barbara (Jan 11, 2017)

6/10 dimensions are a bit odd and it's a shame it's so dark/grey


----------



## YasAteSatan (Jan 11, 2017)

6/10 o:


----------



## Zireael (Jan 11, 2017)

5/10 It looks a bit washed out and blurry with that effect.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 11, 2017)

7/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 11, 2017)

9/10
I love the style


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 11, 2017)

10/10 because
exhibit A of le ab:

​


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 11, 2017)

9/10 c:


----------



## KatRose (Jan 11, 2017)

8/10 bowser ma boi


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 12, 2017)

8/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 12, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> 10/10 because
> exhibit A of le ab:
> View attachment 192243​








-------------------------------

9/10

love the hippos


----------



## hamster (Jan 12, 2017)

5/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 12, 2017)

7/10


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 12, 2017)

8/10


----------



## KatRose (Jan 12, 2017)

9/10 so cute


----------



## MoeLover (Jan 12, 2017)

10/10 prison mike!


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 13, 2017)

Dwight is always right 10/10 would visit beet farm again


----------



## hamster (Jan 13, 2017)

7/10


----------



## lars708 (Jan 13, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Aquari (Jan 13, 2017)

9! lovable mario!

Luigi>Mario, long live Luigi


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 13, 2017)

9/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 13, 2017)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 13, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 13, 2017)

10/10 bc totoro


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 13, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 13, 2017)

5/10


----------



## piske (Jan 14, 2017)

10/10 for cutely matching signature!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 14, 2017)

9/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2017)

8/10


----------



## aschton (Jan 14, 2017)

7/10
Cute art tho


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 14, 2017)

9/10 I like sketchy sort of art, it's super cute!
The flower in the mouth is smoooooth.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 14, 2017)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 14, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 14, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 15, 2017)

1/10. Sorry, but I hate anime.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 15, 2017)

3/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 15, 2017)

10/10


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 15, 2017)

10/10 lol my gift.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 15, 2017)

9/10 very cute art!


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 15, 2017)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 15, 2017)

8/10


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 15, 2017)

7/10 ~


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 15, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Amy-chan (Jan 16, 2017)

8.5/10, matches your user title.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

(Wish I had the 150x width extension.)

7/10

Could see it being an Amy.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 16, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

2/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 16, 2017)

5/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 16, 2017)

8/10


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 16, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

1/1


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 16, 2017)

5/5


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

4004004/4004004


----------



## lars708 (Jan 18, 2017)

0/0


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 18, 2017)

Okay, returning the normal numbering...

9/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 18, 2017)

9/10


----------



## 707 (Jan 18, 2017)

10/10
he bootyful


----------



## AutumnWillow (Jan 18, 2017)

7/10.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 18, 2017)

9/10. Adorable.


----------



## piske (Jan 18, 2017)

10/10 cute!


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 19, 2017)

10/10 my art aesthetic


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 19, 2017)

9/10 I love those little icons that jessawbu does!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 19, 2017)

8/10


----------



## RapHaven (Jan 19, 2017)

6/10. Poor photo quality.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 19, 2017)

9/10 Beautiful artwork and I ♡ Lopez!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 19, 2017)

8/10


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 19, 2017)

9/10 I love "Where the Wild Things Are"!


----------



## MayorOfSackville (Jan 19, 2017)

9/10

Prepare for me to get a 1-5/10 ;-;


----------



## Licorice (Jan 19, 2017)

8/10 I can always appreciate original art and I love a gradient background.


----------



## piske (Jan 19, 2017)

10/10 Adorable!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 19, 2017)

10/10


----------



## chapstick (Jan 19, 2017)

11/10 my fave book when i was young


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 20, 2017)

7/10


----------



## lars708 (Jan 20, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Licorice (Jan 20, 2017)

9/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 20, 2017)

8/10


----------



## namiieco (Jan 20, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Cheren (Jan 20, 2017)

5/10


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 20, 2017)

7/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 20, 2017)

8/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 21, 2017)

Screw 10/10, this guy deserves 20/10


----------



## hamster (Jan 21, 2017)

6/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 21, 2017)

7/10


----------



## 1milk (Jan 21, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 21, 2017)

6/10. :>


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 22, 2017)

9/10 cuz she's cute.


----------



## Prassel (Jan 22, 2017)

10/10!

Cutest wolf link I've seen!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 22, 2017)

10/10 for looking like that


----------



## NathanBros (Jan 31, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Dim (Feb 2, 2017)

4/10


----------



## Tensu (Feb 3, 2017)

7/10 c:


----------



## moonford (Feb 3, 2017)

9.


----------



## Dim (Feb 3, 2017)

7/10 spaaaaace! (reminds me of the new a7x album :3)


----------



## simonthomas6 (Feb 3, 2017)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 3, 2017)

7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 4, 2017)

?/10 I really don't know who those people are lol.


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Feb 4, 2017)

9/10 
Rock your fave, girl!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 4, 2017)

9/10 that guy looks tough!


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2017)

7 c:


----------



## Lululand (Feb 4, 2017)

10/10 

plz don't tho


----------



## StarUrchin (Feb 4, 2017)

9/10 stars :>>>


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 5, 2017)

8/10 ;;


----------



## moonford (Feb 5, 2017)

9. c:

Really pretty and cute.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 5, 2017)

9/10 Gunter is bae


----------



## moonford (Feb 5, 2017)

9. Love the art!

Yes he is indeed.


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 5, 2017)

6/10 
Nothing special about it. 

Mine's pretty generic : /


----------



## moonford (Feb 5, 2017)

I have to agree, it is pretty generic. 3/10

If it had a nice background it would like fine. c:

Here's an image/gif edited you could use if you want to make it look amazing. 
c:


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 5, 2017)

Chatte_Dentata said:


> 6/10
> Nothing special about it.



Hopefully this is better. Sadly, there isn't a lot of good Rosie art


----------



## moonford (Feb 5, 2017)

7/10 c:

White backgrounds kinda suck but the art is still cute and I love the little leaf. c:


----------



## opalskiies (Feb 5, 2017)

6/10 who doesn't love gunter


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 5, 2017)

7/10 cutie pies. ; v;


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 5, 2017)

5/10 
meh

(edit: 6/10
the image is too blurry though)


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 5, 2017)

7/10


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 5, 2017)

7.5/10

I have a soft spot for Hello Kitty


----------



## Lululand (Feb 5, 2017)

7/10 nice enough :3


----------



## Schwarzkopf (Feb 5, 2017)

9/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 5, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Britterbee (Feb 5, 2017)

8.5/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 5, 2017)

8/10 so cuuute.


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Feb 5, 2017)

r7/10 not sure what it is but looks cool!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 5, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 5, 2017)

8/10 it looks like they're having fun.


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2017)

6/10


----------



## simonthomas6 (Feb 5, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 5, 2017)

4/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 5, 2017)

5/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2017)

7/10


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 7, 2017)

7/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 7, 2017)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 7, 2017)

8/10


----------



## moonford (Feb 7, 2017)

3.


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 7, 2017)

7/10 super cute, d'aw unihorn buds.


----------



## moonford (Feb 11, 2017)

2/10


----------



## StarUrchin (Feb 11, 2017)

4/10. too small imo lol


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 11, 2017)

5/10


----------



## namiieco (Feb 11, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 11, 2017)

I LOVE THAT FILM AAAAH 

8/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 11, 2017)

8/10 I like the colors a lot.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 11, 2017)

9/10

Its cute <3


----------



## Dim (Feb 11, 2017)

10/10 awesome!


----------



## moonford (Feb 11, 2017)

6. c:


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 11, 2017)

4/10

That's a really unflattering shot


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 12, 2017)

Err 6/10?


----------



## SkullPuppy (Feb 12, 2017)

8/10. v cute.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 12, 2017)

8/10 :0


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 12, 2017)

6/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 12, 2017)

0/10. SISTAR is better 


jk , 9/10 c:


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 12, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 12, 2017)

2/10 sorry ;;;


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Sun_Spirit (Feb 12, 2017)

7/10


----------



## moonford (Feb 12, 2017)

3. c:


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

2/20


----------



## moonford (Feb 12, 2017)

I don't like Norman but the art is neat. 

4/10


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

2/10

nice pose but crap quality


----------



## moonford (Feb 12, 2017)

4. ^^


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

7/10


----------



## pipty (Feb 13, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Sun_Spirit (Feb 13, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

9/10


----------



## moonford (Feb 13, 2017)

4.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

8/10


----------



## flufflepuff (Feb 13, 2017)

7/10


----------



## simonthomas6 (Feb 13, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 13, 2017)

3/10 sorrrry


----------



## moonford (Feb 13, 2017)

2/10

sorryyyy it isn't my thing.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 13, 2017)

5/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 13, 2017)

７/10


----------



## Sepia (Feb 13, 2017)

5/10 I don't really know them either. ='D


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

2/10


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 13, 2017)

3/10


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

1/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 13, 2017)

5/10.


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 13, 2017)

3/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 13, 2017)

1/10.


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 13, 2017)

3/10


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 13, 2017)

5/10 

shh I know mine sucks lmao


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 13, 2017)

6/10

8/10 to tbt standards. Most avatars here suck


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

0.9/10

Would be better if wider and have border. Ten times better.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 14, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Haskell (Feb 14, 2017)

10/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 14, 2017)

5.


----------



## Sun_Spirit (Feb 14, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 14, 2017)

5/10


----------



## moonford (Feb 14, 2017)

2. Sorrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 14, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Zura (Feb 14, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Zireael (Feb 14, 2017)

4/10 I love Vaati but we need to get rid of that squish!


----------



## scotch (Feb 14, 2017)

meh 1/10


----------



## moonford (Feb 14, 2017)

4.

White backgrounds are hideous.


----------



## Noah98789 (Feb 14, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Panda Hero (Feb 14, 2017)

7/10, cute


----------



## Noah98789 (Feb 14, 2017)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 14, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Flare (Feb 14, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Feb 15, 2017)

10/10 looool


----------



## moonford (Feb 15, 2017)

7. Cutie!


----------



## Dim (Feb 15, 2017)

10/10 hahaha I love Lillie's expressions xD


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 15, 2017)

6.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 15, 2017)

7.


----------



## Noah98789 (Feb 15, 2017)

3/10


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 15, 2017)

5/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 15, 2017)

JiminIsSo****ingAdorable / 10


----------



## forestyne (Feb 15, 2017)

I don't really know what I'm looking at, so 2/10.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 15, 2017)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 15, 2017)

7/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 15, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Noah98789 (Feb 15, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 15, 2017)

5/10, if it's a cat, (1/10)


----------



## Haskell (Feb 15, 2017)

0/10

It's from the site.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 15, 2017)

7/10. Not bad.


----------



## Britterbee (Feb 15, 2017)

9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 15, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Haskell (Feb 15, 2017)

3/10

Doesn't interest me.


----------



## moonford (Feb 16, 2017)

4/10

I thought it was Norman from Pok?mon but it's you. XD


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 16, 2017)

5/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 16, 2017)

6/10


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 16, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Sun_Spirit (Feb 16, 2017)

8/10 
Adorable


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 16, 2017)

9/10 Love Fire Emblem!


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 17, 2017)

8/10 they're still lookin' fun as heck!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 17, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Sun_Spirit (Feb 17, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Sepia (Feb 17, 2017)

7/10 I don't play Fire Emblem but I know who the character is. =)


----------



## moonford (Feb 17, 2017)

3

Scary biscuits


----------



## Sun_Spirit (Feb 17, 2017)

2/10

Idek


----------



## Flare (Feb 17, 2017)

9/10


----------



## moonford (Feb 17, 2017)

8/10

XD

Love your signature and avatar.


----------



## jiny (Feb 22, 2017)

8/10


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 22, 2017)

9.5/10


----------



## Hay (Feb 22, 2017)

9/10 so cuteeee cx


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 22, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Hay (Feb 22, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> 10/10



Thank you!! c:


----------



## NewLeaf-Me-Alone (Feb 22, 2017)

9/10 so kioute


----------



## Hay (Feb 22, 2017)

9/10 very colorful


----------



## uyumin (Feb 22, 2017)

7/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 22, 2017)

5.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 22, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Flare (Feb 22, 2017)

8/10.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 22, 2017)

6/10


----------



## moonford (Feb 22, 2017)

8!

What is it???? So cute!!!!


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 22, 2017)

6!


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 22, 2017)

6.5/10


----------



## moonford (Feb 22, 2017)

1.

I really dislike K-Pop.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 22, 2017)

9.


----------



## Elvera (Feb 22, 2017)

9.5/10

That is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Sntcringe (Feb 23, 2017)

8.5/10 

Nice concept, but it could use some more variety in color


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 23, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> 1.
> 
> I really dislike K-Pop.



But the picture is still pretty ;;

2.5/10


----------



## Aquari (Feb 23, 2017)

9!


----------



## Sun_Spirit (Feb 23, 2017)

8/10 ^_^


----------



## uyumin (Feb 23, 2017)

9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 23, 2017)

8/10


----------



## moonford (Feb 23, 2017)

2.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 23, 2017)

1/10. I'm sorry, I don't know what that is?


----------



## jiny (Feb 23, 2017)

6/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 23, 2017)

7/10 I'm not really sure who that is.


----------



## moonford (Feb 23, 2017)

3.

Too much pink and I'm not really fan of the art, I'm sorry.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 23, 2017)

It's fine, you can have your own opinion.  Again, 7/10 because I don't know who that is.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 23, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Flare (Feb 23, 2017)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 23, 2017)

10/10 LMAO


----------



## uyumin (Feb 23, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Sanrio (Feb 23, 2017)

10/10 oh my god


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 23, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 23, 2017)

7/10, cute.


----------



## uyumin (Feb 23, 2017)

6/10


----------



## jiny (Feb 24, 2017)

10/10.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 24, 2017)

9!


----------



## Schwarzkopf (Feb 24, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 24, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Sun_Spirit (Feb 24, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Feb 24, 2017)

8.


----------



## Trasey (Feb 24, 2017)

10/10


----------



## uyumin (Feb 24, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 24, 2017)

9/10

pure


----------



## Trasey (Feb 24, 2017)

10/10 cute


----------



## Sanrio (Feb 24, 2017)

10/10 for being fabulous


----------



## Bowie (Feb 24, 2017)

7/10

Don't know who that is, but he(?) looks pretty good!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 24, 2017)

8/10


----------



## moonford (Feb 25, 2017)

2?

I don't really like anim? and I'm not sure what the person's from. I really like your signature though. 

My avatar is Lady Gaga with a mask on by the way.


----------



## uyumin (Feb 25, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

3/10


----------



## uyumin (Feb 25, 2017)

2/10


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

5/10


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 26, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> 5/10



Are you serious? 

7/10 ^.^


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 26, 2017)

Sorry, lol! It's just like..an eye..


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Sorry, lol! It's just like..an eye..



Not just an eye. It's an iguana's eye! ^.^


----------



## deerprongs (Feb 26, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

6/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 26, 2017)

6/10.


----------



## deerprongs (Feb 26, 2017)

8/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 26, 2017)

@Raskell it took me forever to post this so I guess a few others posted too xDD

7/10 pretty good but I personally think my cat Molly's eye is prettier ---->








@stormynight-tea 9/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 26, 2017)

8/10, the spinning of the N64 logo is so...charming. I can't describe why I like it but I do...



Honestly I just posted this to say how much I love your cat.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> 8/10, the spinning of the N64 logo is so...charming. I can't describe why I like it but I do...
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I just posted this to say how much I love your cat.



6/10 I'm not sure what your picture is but it's not ugly at all.

Maybe you'd be happier if I posted Molly's best selfie :3


Spoiler: Pic is in here!! To save room :)


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

10/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 26, 2017)

Now that I look at your avatar more closely, I think I'll bump it up to a 7/10.


xSuperMario64x: Oh my goodness she's even cuter than I thought.
Also it's Shunsui Kyoraku from the anime Bleach(one of the like 3 Anime I like.) I'm really obsessed with him right now for some reason. So obsessed to the point where I spent a really long time designing his Kimono on ACNL to dress just like him.


----------



## spirited (Feb 26, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

4/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 26, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Also it's Shunsui Kyoraku from the anime Bleach(one of the like 3 Anime I like.) I'm really obsessed with him right now for some reason. So obsessed to the point where I spent a really long time designing his Kimono on ACNL to dress just like him.



Oh, okay. I don't watch anime so I wouldn't know.

I like his kimono. 

And how he carries two swords.

Maybe I should do that lol ^w^ 

@above 7/10 so we meet again lizard eye xDDDD


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 26, 2017)

9/10...We meet again, Mr. Spinning logo. XD

Yeah, I really don't watch much Anime myself but for some reason that and a few others really click with me. FLCL in particular which even changed my taste in music.

I'd love to carry two swords around and wear a kimono all day. That's like living the dream right there. 
I don't do cosplay or Halloween either, so it'll probably stay as a dream.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

10/10

If you like it, then it's 10/10!


----------



## jiny (Feb 26, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

0.1/10


----------



## glow (Feb 26, 2017)

10/10 eyeball


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 26, 2017)

8/10 those palm leaves tho


----------



## Trasey (Feb 26, 2017)

10/10
n64 yes


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

6/10

wood b butter wind da boarder


----------



## NewLeaf-Me-Alone (Feb 27, 2017)

4/10 reptiles scare me srry


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

7/10. I like the watercolor aesthetic.


----------



## deerprongs (Feb 27, 2017)

8/10 again because bleach ❤


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

stormynight-tea said:


> 8/10 again because bleach ❤



Someone else here likes Bleach? That's awesome. 

8/10. Looks Zelda-y. Is it BOTW Link?


----------



## uyumin (Feb 27, 2017)

2/10


----------



## Aquari (Feb 27, 2017)

7.


----------



## spirited (Feb 27, 2017)

8/10


----------



## TheNoblePoptart (Feb 27, 2017)

10/10 Would get spirited away.


----------



## Schwarzkopf (Feb 27, 2017)

9/10


----------



## dino (Feb 27, 2017)

7/10 the details make it a bit muddled


----------



## spirited (Feb 27, 2017)

5/10


----------



## NewLeaf-Me-Alone (Feb 27, 2017)

8/10 love Spirited Away


----------



## moonford (Feb 27, 2017)

8.5/10

Very artistic and pretty.


----------



## deerprongs (Feb 27, 2017)

7.5/10



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Someone else here likes Bleach? That's awesome.
> 
> 8/10. Looks Zelda-y. Is it BOTW Link?



I haven't gotten caught up as of yet, but I do like Bleach! uwu

Yes! It's BOTW Link! ❤


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 27, 2017)

5/10


----------



## uyumin (Feb 27, 2017)

10/10 c:


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

stormynight-tea said:


> 7.5/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh, I haven't gotten caught up either(I've only actually seen the anime, never read the manga, but I plan on doing so soon. Seems like it'd be fun.)

Ah, that's a relief that it IS BOTW Link. Glad I got something right for once though.


Anyways...7/10


----------



## Sanrio (Feb 27, 2017)

9/10


----------



## wynn (Feb 27, 2017)

7/10


----------



## ivy7 (Feb 27, 2017)

8/10.


----------



## Flare (Feb 27, 2017)

7/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 27, 2017)

8/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

7/10.


----------



## wynn (Feb 27, 2017)

10/10 I love Bleach.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 27, 2017)

6/10

^.^ Love the facial expression!


----------



## Haskell (Feb 27, 2017)

6/10

^.^ Love the facial expression!


----------



## wynn (Feb 27, 2017)

Raskell said:


> 6/10
> 
> ^.^ Love the facial expression!



8/10 Rad looking eye


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

8/10. Love the face.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 27, 2017)

7/10

I like the hand gesture with the hat! ^.^


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 28, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Feb 28, 2017)

7.5


----------



## Dim (Feb 28, 2017)

7/10 BEE!


----------



## Flare (Feb 28, 2017)

10/10


----------



## NewLeaf-Me-Alone (Feb 28, 2017)

7/10


----------



## tae (Feb 28, 2017)

idk if it was resized funny or if its supposed to look kinda warped but yah.
4/10


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

6/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

8/10 because Punchy is the best.


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

9/10, 2 bonus points for blessing our lord and saviour


----------



## moonford (Feb 28, 2017)

7/10

Cute. ^. .^


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

7/10.


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 28, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

7/10


----------



## wynn (Feb 28, 2017)

7/10 I like it.


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

6/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

8/10 again because Punchy


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

8/10 because because


----------



## mayoranika (Feb 28, 2017)

9/10 'cause i love punchy.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

8/10 because that pose is adorable.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 28, 2017)

4/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

9/10 because of the Spongebob reference.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 28, 2017)

8. would be 10 but its too small


----------



## uyumin (Mar 1, 2017)

2/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 1, 2017)

8/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 1, 2017)

14/20. 




Gotta mix it up a little, like Barry B. Benson's shirts.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 1, 2017)

8.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 1, 2017)

10/10

My favorite avatar that Teabagel has had!


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 1, 2017)

7/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 1, 2017)

8/10 because I love that art style and how adorable it is.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 1, 2017)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 2, 2017)

7/10
It seems menacing but I like it for some reason.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 2, 2017)

9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 2, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Flare (Mar 2, 2017)

7/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 2, 2017)

5/10 because stitches is overrated.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

8.5


----------



## wynn (Mar 3, 2017)

10/10

Oh, memories...


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

10/10, handsome


----------



## Haskell (Mar 3, 2017)

10/10


----------



## spirited (Mar 3, 2017)

4/10


----------



## Flare (Mar 3, 2017)

7/10


----------



## wynn (Mar 3, 2017)

7/10


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 3, 2017)

6/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

2/10


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Mar 3, 2017)

3/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

6./10


----------



## spirited (Mar 3, 2017)

5/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

14/20


----------



## spirited (Mar 3, 2017)

Hahaha what is this xD

( also sometimes I rlly like ur avatar but sometimes I rlly don't like it so yeah?? )

I'll give it a... 6/10 this time


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

21/30


(Numbers are fun.


----------



## moonford (Mar 4, 2017)

2/10


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

9/10


----------



## spirited (Mar 4, 2017)

9/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

To be honest, I don't like it right now.

4/10


----------



## spirited (Mar 4, 2017)

2/10


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

1/10


----------



## moonford (Mar 4, 2017)

1.5/10

Its kinda unpleasant.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

5/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

7.7/10


----------



## spirited (Mar 4, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

1/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 5, 2017)

2/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

7/10.


----------



## Limon (Mar 5, 2017)

6/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

8/10.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

7/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

3/10.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 5, 2017)

8.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

10/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

9/10.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

5/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 5, 2017)

6/10 I like the film but it's blurry.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Sun_Spirit (Mar 7, 2017)

8/10, bro. Its cool


----------



## Flare (Mar 7, 2017)

9/10.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 7, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 7, 2017)

9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 7, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 7, 2017)

1/10


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

6/10

Not transparent.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

10/10

It's Raskell's avatar!


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 13, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 13, 2017)

10/10

(It was his hat, Mr Krabs, he was #1!)


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

I liked your galaxy falls one. I was hoping to give it a 10/10. 

For this one I'll give it a... solid... 7/10.


----------



## OoMayorSummeroO (Mar 13, 2017)

am I to rate Raskells or Ghost Soda (BTW I love the sn, very cute)

 um so I will rate both. 

Alien gets a 8 outta 10, and I am a HUGE Steven Universe fan and find the Rubys to be quite comical so tahts a 9.5


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

4/10 It's a screenshot?


----------



## jiny (Mar 13, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Bcat (Mar 13, 2017)

7/10


----------



## uyumin (Mar 13, 2017)

6/10


----------



## OoMayorSummeroO (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> 4/10 It's a screenshot?




what mine?? Ugh i guess i didn't do it right. yea i was looking for a good one and liked it...seemed perf for me, but i was on my phone and whatnot and i guess i didn't edit it correctly? i suck i know, and now you confirmed it for me with the 4 *head in hands sobbing*


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

4/10


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 13, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Flare (Mar 13, 2017)

8/10


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 13, 2017)

10/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

Bunny/beth


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

5/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

Smh pear/beth


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 13, 2017)

5/10.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

Walker/beth


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 13, 2017)

10/10 Elsa!


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 13, 2017)

6/10.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 13, 2017)

7/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

15%/Beth


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 13, 2017)

Chocolate milk/Beth


----------



## Flare (Mar 13, 2017)

15%/Beth


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

21/10


----------



## wynn (Mar 13, 2017)

10/10


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 13, 2017)

8/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

Chocolate milk / Beth


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 13, 2017)

10/10 again Elsa!


----------



## uyumin (Mar 14, 2017)

3/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 14, 2017)

8/10


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 14, 2017)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Mar 14, 2017)

4/10 blurry


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

1/10


----------



## jiny (Mar 15, 2017)

4/10


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

1/10

You're giving low ratings, xii.


----------



## jiny (Mar 15, 2017)

5/10 lmao u are too


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

5/10


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 15, 2017)

5/10


----------



## HockeyFan67 (Mar 15, 2017)

1/10 (no offense)


----------



## Byebi (Mar 15, 2017)

3/10


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 15, 2017)

6/10

sig AMAZING thou


----------



## uyumin (Mar 16, 2017)

5/10


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 16, 2017)

9/10 looks so cute!


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 16, 2017)

4/10


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 16, 2017)

2/10


----------



## uyumin (Mar 16, 2017)

1/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 16, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Flare (Mar 16, 2017)

Chocolate Milk/Beth


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 16, 2017)

Lad / Beth


----------



## Dim (Mar 16, 2017)

7/10 good but not as good as...


Spoiler


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

7/10, Zorua would have been more tuned to the palette of the clothes if it were shiny.


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 16, 2017)

8/10


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 16, 2017)

8/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Byebi (Mar 17, 2017)

4/10


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 17, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Dim (Mar 17, 2017)

7/10 very detailed!

Edit: I rated your sig, derp xP

6/10


----------



## Byebi (Mar 17, 2017)

8/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

4/10


----------



## Flare (Mar 17, 2017)

Chocolate Milk/Beth


----------



## Byebi (Mar 17, 2017)

7/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

banana milk/ beth


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 17, 2017)

7/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

Lad / beth


----------



## Flare (Mar 17, 2017)

Beth/Beth


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 17, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Flare (Mar 18, 2017)

10/10.


----------



## Dim (Mar 18, 2017)

9/10 Jirachi :3


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 18, 2017)

10/10 amazing tophat


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 18, 2017)

10/10 cutie alert


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 18, 2017)

10/10 so cute (/0.0)/


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 18, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Flare (Mar 18, 2017)

7/10.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 18, 2017)

9/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 18, 2017)

strawberry milk/ beth


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 18, 2017)

beth/beth would r8 again


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 18, 2017)

Pears 999999999999999999.9/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 18, 2017)

Ninja/beth


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 18, 2017)

Ninja'd...


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 18, 2017)

soz my dudes xD

9/10, v cool my friend


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 18, 2017)

7/10? 7.5/10? 7.99485938497395722q82038203820572084208204284/10? Yes.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 18, 2017)

6/10


----------



## RoverIsReallyCute (Mar 18, 2017)

8/10. Would  be 10/10 if it was a Teedus


----------



## acmohn (Mar 18, 2017)

8/10
rover IS really cute!!


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 19, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Flare (Mar 19, 2017)

Beth/Beth


----------



## Dim (Mar 19, 2017)

4/10 meh never really liked Victini


----------



## glow (Mar 19, 2017)

10/10 furries


----------



## Flare (Mar 19, 2017)

7/10


----------



## keef_kogane (Mar 22, 2017)

5/10 just because it's cute, but I don't know what it is.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 22, 2017)

keef_kogane said:


> 5/10 just because it's cute, but I don't know what it is.



That is the Pokemon Victini! 

7/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 22, 2017)

2.


----------



## uyumin (Mar 22, 2017)

3/10


----------



## _Dentata (Mar 22, 2017)

3.5/10


----------



## LibrareII (Mar 22, 2017)

Oi, 2/10.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

2/10.


----------



## Flare (Mar 22, 2017)

9/10


----------



## carp (Mar 22, 2017)

3/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 22, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Flare (Mar 22, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 22, 2017)

4/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 22, 2017)

Navy 10/10 but 1/10 for being a player.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Mar 23, 2017)

10/10 for LoZ


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 23, 2017)

101/ So cute!


----------



## _Dentata (Mar 23, 2017)

2/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 23, 2017)

5/10


----------



## forestyne (Mar 23, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Byebi (Mar 23, 2017)

6/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 23, 2017)

10


----------



## Barbara (Mar 24, 2017)

6/10, would be better if transparent (if that's even possible)


----------



## Bcat (Mar 24, 2017)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 24, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 24, 2017)

1 large headache out of 5


----------



## Zura (Mar 24, 2017)

Elvenfrost said:


> 4/10 I love Vaati but we need to get rid of that squish!



There's no "squish" you imbecile! I am just a bit... How you human say, short? But not as much as other Minish though. My profile picture is definitely the best photo out of you all, I'm just simply better than everybody else. (It's not my fault I'm so awesome)

You above me, your picture is pleasing. 6/10


----------



## lauraplays1 (Mar 24, 2017)

8/10 its gr8


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 24, 2017)

9/10. i luv amethyst


----------



## lauraplays1 (Mar 24, 2017)

11/10 cats r gr8


----------



## Aquari (Mar 24, 2017)

8.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 24, 2017)

Bagel approved. 10/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 24, 2017)

7/10.


----------



## Astarte (Mar 24, 2017)

9. Bleach, right?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 24, 2017)

7/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 24, 2017)

10/10. 11/10 if I could.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astarte said:


> 9. Bleach, right?



Yep!


----------



## ccee633 (Mar 24, 2017)

6/10

Good piece.


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 24, 2017)

10/10 i love goldie


----------



## ivy7 (Mar 25, 2017)

10/10 cyoot


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

7/10. I like it.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 25, 2017)

7.5


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

8/10. I like Leavanny and BW sprites.


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 25, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Aquari (Mar 25, 2017)

6.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

8/10 ^^


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

8.5/10. I like how that one goes clockwise while your signature goes counter-clockwise.


----------



## lauraplays1 (Mar 25, 2017)

10/10 its beautiful


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

7.5/10. I like it.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 25, 2017)

5/10


----------



## carp (Mar 26, 2017)

2/10


----------



## Zura (Mar 29, 2017)

Cute dog bro 7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Mar 29, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Aquari (Mar 29, 2017)

10!


----------



## Zura (Mar 29, 2017)

I really like your avatar, 9/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 29, 2017)

8/10!


----------



## wynn (Mar 29, 2017)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 29, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Espurr (Mar 29, 2017)

99.9% of Germs/100


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Mar 29, 2017)

10/10!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 29, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Espurr (Mar 29, 2017)

i gotta say that mask did me a frighten
but the way the hair flows from the blond makes me think of ice cream
so 10/10 for ice cream hair


----------



## Byebi (Mar 30, 2017)

7?


----------



## wynn (Mar 30, 2017)

10/10!


----------



## forestyne (Mar 30, 2017)

9/10!


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 30, 2017)

10/10/10/10


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 30, 2017)

6/10


----------



## carp (Mar 30, 2017)

0/10


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 30, 2017)

-10/10 (jk 10/10)


----------



## wynn (Mar 30, 2017)

3/10


----------



## Aquari (Mar 30, 2017)

9, cute!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Mar 30, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Mar 30, 2017)

I don't know what it is but good art nonetheless. 7/10


----------



## Espurr (Mar 30, 2017)

animated sprites are fun
8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 30, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Barbara (Mar 31, 2017)

3/10


----------



## carp (Mar 31, 2017)

4.3


----------



## Tensu (Mar 31, 2017)

10/10


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 31, 2017)

10/10, smol and very cute


----------



## carp (Mar 31, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Mar 31, 2017)

5/10


----------



## carp (Mar 31, 2017)

4/10


----------



## Flare (Mar 31, 2017)

10/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2017)

11/10


----------



## Zura (Mar 31, 2017)

Your old one was better 7/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2017)

Vaati said:


> Your old one was better 7/10



7/10



tbh I don't remember what my old one was lol


----------



## Zura (Mar 31, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> 7/10
> 
> 
> 
> tbh I don't remember what my old one was lol


You ninjed me, I don't remember your old one 8/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 5, 2017)

6/10


----------



## uyumin (Apr 5, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 5, 2017)

4/10 I'm that that into K-pop.


----------



## toycapsule (Apr 5, 2017)

5/10 as a japanese person....i cannot condone k-pop! where is your j-pop! where!! just kidding! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

@ Ghost Soda : 10/10 I love rubies!!


----------



## wynn (Apr 5, 2017)

10/10 Super cute


----------



## uyumin (Apr 5, 2017)

3/10


----------



## Megumi (Apr 5, 2017)

K-pop <3 10/10  suga is cute but J-hope is my bias ^^


----------



## toycapsule (Apr 5, 2017)

10/10 very pretty! good aethetic.
i don't even really like pop, but yes i have to represent my country and agree for j-pop ww!


----------



## Byngo (Apr 5, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Sergi (Apr 5, 2017)

2/10


----------



## toycapsule (Apr 5, 2017)

10/10 ! Looks just like you, whoever drew it must be really good! (｀･ω･?)ゞ


----------



## Aquari (Apr 5, 2017)

10, its adorable


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 5, 2017)

9/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 5, 2017)

9/10 uwu


----------



## Espurr (Apr 6, 2017)

10 Meowser Fireworks of 10


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 6, 2017)

I'm smitten
10/10 ~


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 6, 2017)

0.


----------



## carp (Apr 6, 2017)

7,


----------



## N a t (Apr 6, 2017)

10/10 Shib flowers do a good pic


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 6, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Espurr (Apr 6, 2017)

9/10 bashful rubies are the best kind of rubies


----------



## carp (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Byebi (Apr 9, 2017)

9/10


----------



## toycapsule (Apr 9, 2017)

10/10 ! 
It looks incredible with your signature as well! I am so pumped up for persona5 it isn't even right!


----------



## N a t (Apr 9, 2017)

10/10 Super coot!


----------



## toycapsule (Apr 10, 2017)

10/10 
Petey Piranha is still one of my favorite super mario Villans, I love his belly button, and those cute little short-shorts he wears!!
I also love how your signature matches your icon so well! It's awesome!

chomp chomp chomp!


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 10, 2017)

10/10 
Did you make it yourself? It's very cute ~


----------



## toycapsule (Apr 10, 2017)

Duzzel said:


> 10/10
> Did you make it yourself? It's very cute ~



Yes I did, thank you very much! It's getting a bit stale now, I use it for everything...but I like it quite a bit! Thank you!

and 10/10, your icon looks soft!


----------



## jiny (Apr 10, 2017)

10/10


----------



## carp (Apr 10, 2017)

objectively, rather than subjectively, 5.


----------



## Sergi (Apr 11, 2017)

10! Look at that face!


----------



## Bcat (Apr 11, 2017)

9/10


----------



## tumut (Apr 11, 2017)

5/10 ;(


----------



## Byebi (Apr 12, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Bowie (Apr 12, 2017)

6/10


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Apr 12, 2017)

7/10


----------



## carp (Apr 12, 2017)

four


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 12, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Byebi (Apr 12, 2017)

four


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 12, 2017)

4/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 12, 2017)

7/10


----------



## carp (Apr 12, 2017)

2,


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 12, 2017)

7/10
I love Shiba Inus, but the avatar is small.


----------



## Sergi (Apr 12, 2017)

5/10 I don't get it!


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Apr 13, 2017)

7/10, it's cute!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 13, 2017)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 13, 2017)

7/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sergi said:


> 5/10 I don't get it!



That's kinda the point, but that was the point of the commercial it's from anyways.


----------



## carp (Apr 13, 2017)

three


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 14, 2017)

5/10, sorry, don't really like dogs that much.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 14, 2017)

9/10 nostalgia ftw


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 14, 2017)

9/10


----------



## forestyne (Apr 14, 2017)

4/10, I've been gone for two weeks and you still have the same avatar.


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 14, 2017)

1/10, I don't get it....


----------



## Bowie (Apr 17, 2017)

4/10


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 17, 2017)

3/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 20, 2017)

1/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 20, 2017)

7/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 20, 2017)

7.3/10 Too many apples


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 20, 2017)

7/10


----------



## uyumin (Apr 20, 2017)

3/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 20, 2017)

6/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 20, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Noah98789 (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Bowie (Apr 21, 2017)

7/10

Nice pose, I love Luigi, but I hate sport games (at least when I have nobody to play 'em with), and I wish it had a transparent background.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 22, 2017)

8!


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 22, 2017)

7/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 22, 2017)

6/10


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Apr 22, 2017)

7/10


----------



## carp (Apr 22, 2017)

2,


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 22, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Noah98789 (Apr 22, 2017)

Bowie said:


> 7/10
> 
> Nice pose, I love Luigi, but I hate sport games (at least when I have nobody to play 'em with), and I wish it had a transparent background.


same but i just found this off a random website xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



nintendofan85 said:


> 7/10



3..


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 22, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 22, 2017)

1/10


----------



## Bowie (Apr 22, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 22, 2017)

9/10,
v edgy


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 23, 2017)

3/10 

i don't get it tbh


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 23, 2017)

7.5/10


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

7/10


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Bowie (Apr 23, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Noah98789 (Apr 23, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

10/10


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

1/10


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

0/10


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

-4/10


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

-1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000/10


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

negative infinity/10


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## moonford (Apr 25, 2017)

7/10 c:


----------



## uyumin (Apr 25, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 25, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 25, 2017)

4/10 

Sorry, I don't like the shape ;;


----------



## Bowie (Apr 25, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 25, 2017)

9!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 25, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 25, 2017)

9 cute


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 25, 2017)

7/10


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 25, 2017)

10/10 

it's pretty adorable!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 25, 2017)

48/64

Epic I must say


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 25, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Bowie (Apr 26, 2017)

6/10


----------



## carp (Apr 26, 2017)

0,


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 26, 2017)

7/10


----------



## uyumin (Apr 26, 2017)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 26, 2017)

6/10


----------



## jiny (Apr 26, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 26, 2017)

11/10


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 26, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 26, 2017)

2/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 27, 2017)

4/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 27, 2017)

1/10 ;;


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 28, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Bowie (Apr 28, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 29, 2017)

2/10


----------



## Bowie (Apr 29, 2017)

Ignore this. It seems a bit unfair to want rated twice, does it not? Seen this done before and it gets on my nerves. Rate BiggestFanofACCF instead.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 29, 2017)

Bowie, you're so considerate lmfao

1/10 for the dude above, sorry ;; It's so small and LQ and I have no idea what it could be, tbh
and maybe 5/10 for Bowie..I don't like the art so much, sorryy, but it looks aesthetically pleasing and matches your sig nicely 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can you even tell that mine is animated lmfao


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 29, 2017)

I couldn't even tell yours was animated at first until you said it. 6/10


----------



## moonford (Apr 29, 2017)

1.

Sorry.


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 29, 2017)

2/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 30, 2017)

1/10


----------



## Espurr (Apr 30, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (Apr 30, 2017)

8/10 adorable but it would be better with transparent backround


----------



## xSany (Apr 30, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 30, 2017)

4/10 too smol


----------



## Elvera (Apr 30, 2017)

9.5/10
I have no idea who that is, but honestly it doesn't even matter because I love the windy hair and the stormy clouds (but who is it?)


----------



## Weiland (Apr 30, 2017)

8/10


----------



## moonford (Apr 30, 2017)

3/10

Blood..yeah...


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 30, 2017)

Elvera said:


> 9.5/10
> I have no idea who that is, but honestly it doesn't even matter because I love the windy hair and the stormy clouds (but who is it?)



It's Misaki from Another ^^

5/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 30, 2017)

5/10 because I'm not really sure who that is.


----------



## Xandra (Apr 30, 2017)

popcorn/popcorn


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 30, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> 5/10 because I'm not really sure who that is.



I just said above hsnsnsn 
haha

3/10 because the shape is weird, sorry man
aite I won't post anymore now, ahah


----------



## Bcat (Apr 30, 2017)

7/10


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 30, 2017)

8/10 kool hair flowing in the wind


----------



## Bcat (Apr 30, 2017)

7/10 is cat


----------



## Espurr (Apr 30, 2017)

9 Alphonse Elrics out of 10


----------



## Bcat (Apr 30, 2017)

8/10 poke looks somewhat like cat


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 30, 2017)

5/10 A statue thing?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (May 1, 2017)

8/10

rip true club penguin


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 1, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Dim (May 2, 2017)

1/10 eh...


----------



## Aquari (May 2, 2017)

7, I think he's pretty cute

naruto IS kinda  overrated tho, woops


----------



## mitzi_crossing (May 2, 2017)

10/10


----------



## glow (May 7, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Bowie (May 7, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 7, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (May 7, 2017)

7.5


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 8, 2017)

8/10


----------



## deerprongs (May 8, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Aquari (May 8, 2017)

9.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 8, 2017)

8/10 it's amusing to look at


----------



## deerprongs (May 8, 2017)

8/10 the colors are very nice!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 8, 2017)

9/10 it expresses your individuality very well!


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 9, 2017)

0.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 9, 2017)

3/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 9, 2017)

8/10 Chase is on the case!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 9, 2017)

9/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 10, 2017)

8/10 very cute!


----------



## lars708 (May 10, 2017)

Very cute 8/10


----------



## Rabirin (May 10, 2017)

10/10 i like peach and mario odyssey looks amazing


----------



## glow (May 10, 2017)

9/10


----------



## lars708 (May 10, 2017)

8/10 lmao


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 10, 2017)

9/10 but if it were Rosalina instead it would have been a 10 ^.^


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 10, 2017)

8/10, idk who it is but looks cool


----------



## lars708 (May 10, 2017)

Gardevoir is gr8 so u get an 8
m8


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 10, 2017)

8/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 10, 2017)

4/10


----------



## lars708 (May 11, 2017)

I find this offensive 0/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 11, 2017)

Lol!

9/10


----------



## Bowie (May 11, 2017)

7/10


----------



## uyumin (May 11, 2017)

6/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 11, 2017)

6.


----------



## Aquari (May 11, 2017)

6.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 11, 2017)

3/10


----------



## Aquari (May 11, 2017)

5.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 11, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Fleshy (May 11, 2017)

4/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 11, 2017)

10/10 I love Moomintroll! <3<3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 11, 2017)

Uhhhhhh... is this like those pics that say "cannot unsee this"??

5/10


----------



## Fleshy (May 11, 2017)

5/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 11, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Mars Adept (May 11, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 11, 2017)

5/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 11, 2017)

4/10 I don't understand it.


----------



## Fleshy (May 11, 2017)

2/10, I don't know what it is / what it's from


----------



## Bcat (May 11, 2017)

8/10 moomin!


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

6/10  i don't get it .-. but i'm feeling generous


----------



## Bcat (May 11, 2017)

8/10 does no one on here freaking watch guardians of the galaxy?


----------



## Aquari (May 11, 2017)

4.


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

^^ apparently not @Bcat


----------



## Aquari (May 11, 2017)

4.5


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 12, 2017)

3? Idk who she is.


----------



## Mars Adept (May 12, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Bcat (May 12, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Shimeki (May 12, 2017)

9/10 why does this make me giggle


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 12, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Xandra (May 14, 2017)

6/10


----------



## screechfox (May 14, 2017)

6.5/10


----------



## Bcat (May 14, 2017)

5/10 I don't know what it is but I kind of like it


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 14, 2017)

3/10 sorry


----------



## moonford (May 17, 2017)

1/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

0/10 you dont have one sooo XD


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 17, 2017)

5/10


----------



## hestu (May 17, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Flare (May 17, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Fleshy (May 17, 2017)

3/10


----------



## starlite (May 17, 2017)

10/10 <3


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 17, 2017)

10/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 17, 2017)

6/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

8/10


----------



## uyumin (May 17, 2017)

6/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Bcat (May 17, 2017)

7/10


----------



## jiny (May 17, 2017)

5/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

3/10


----------



## NathanBros (May 17, 2017)

6/10


----------



## jiny (May 17, 2017)

10/10 i love luigi


----------



## Flare (May 17, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Dim (May 18, 2017)

9/10 :]]]]]


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 18, 2017)

8/10, menacing looking yveltal


----------



## Ichiban (May 18, 2017)

9/10 It's funny.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 18, 2017)

9/10 I think it's cute


----------



## Mink777 (May 18, 2017)

7/10.


----------



## Flare (May 18, 2017)

8/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 18, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Dim (May 18, 2017)

10/10 pls don't change lol


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 18, 2017)

8/10, and LOL I don't intend to


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 18, 2017)

1/10 
Srry plz don't hate me 
I just hate when ppl don't credit the artists for their work


----------



## Flare (May 18, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Rabirin (May 18, 2017)

10/10

although i'm ngl at first i thought it was the fire energy symbol


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 18, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Verecund (May 21, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Flare (May 21, 2017)

8/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 21, 2017)

1/10 srry


----------



## Psydye (May 21, 2017)

5-6/10


----------



## Dim (May 22, 2017)

8/10 love South Park


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 22, 2017)

8/10


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 22, 2017)

nine outta ten


----------



## lars708 (May 22, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Dim (May 24, 2017)

8/10


----------



## glow (May 24, 2017)

7/10


----------



## uyumin (May 24, 2017)

5/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 24, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Flare (May 24, 2017)

10/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 24, 2017)

4/10 tbh


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 24, 2017)

8/10, I like paper mario tons and stuff XD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 24, 2017)

10/10 awh it's so cute lol 

Who mde that animation anyways? It's fabulous


----------



## Mink777 (May 24, 2017)

10/10.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 24, 2017)

5/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> 10/10 awh it's so cute lol
> 
> Who mde that animation anyways? It's fabulous



Aw thank you! 

And I don't know tbh, I found it online and loved it XD so cute


----------



## Mink777 (May 24, 2017)

1/10.


----------



## Drokmar (May 24, 2017)

6/10 - I have a soft spot for ecto-slime covered cabins!


----------



## glow (May 24, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Kevinnn (May 24, 2017)

8/10


----------



## forestyne (May 24, 2017)

4/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 24, 2017)

3/10 too weird for me sorry


----------



## TortimerCrossing (May 24, 2017)

8/10 - luv the donuts


----------



## uyumin (May 25, 2017)

4/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 25, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Dim (May 25, 2017)

10/10


----------



## uyumin (May 25, 2017)

2/10


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 25, 2017)

6/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 25, 2017)

9/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 25, 2017)

7/10 :3 Cute


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 25, 2017)

8/10!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 25, 2017)

8/10 ^-^


----------



## Flare (May 25, 2017)

10/10


----------



## TortimerCrossing (May 25, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Mink777 (May 25, 2017)

6/10.


----------



## uyumin (May 26, 2017)

3/10


----------



## Aquari (May 26, 2017)

8.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 26, 2017)

4/10


----------



## uyumin (May 26, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Flare (May 26, 2017)

5/10


----------



## uyumin (May 26, 2017)

4/10


----------



## amarie. (May 26, 2017)

10/10 cute!


----------



## Drokmar (May 26, 2017)

9/10!


----------



## Aquari (May 26, 2017)

3.


----------



## Flare (May 26, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Verecund (May 26, 2017)

6/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 26, 2017)

7/10


----------



## axo (May 26, 2017)

8/10 ^^


----------



## uyumin (May 27, 2017)

2/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 27, 2017)

1/10 sorry


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2017)

that series creeps me out so 5/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 27, 2017)

3/10


----------



## axo (May 27, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 27, 2017)

8/10

(Edit: Wrong post!)


----------



## moonford (May 29, 2017)

What happened to Toriel? That's her name right?

7.5/10 c:


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (May 29, 2017)

that's not toriel lol, that's asriel

8/10


----------



## moonford (May 29, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> that's not toriel lol, that's asriel
> 
> 8/10



Oh! I'm not too familiar with the game, woops!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (May 29, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Oh! I'm not too familiar with the game, woops!



it's chill dude xD just sayin'
i'm undertale trash myself. i see people mix up toriel, asgore and asriel a lot so it's no big deal

8/10 again, heh


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 29, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Dim (May 30, 2017)

7/10 not an everyday listener but they are pretty great!


----------



## Ivory Moon (May 30, 2017)

6/10


----------



## ok.sean (May 30, 2017)

5.5456789/10


----------



## uyumin (May 30, 2017)

1/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 30, 2017)

1/10


----------



## amanecer (May 30, 2017)

1/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (May 30, 2017)

2/10


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2017)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 30, 2017)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 30, 2017)

2/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 30, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Flare (May 30, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Gem of Paradise (May 30, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Dim (May 30, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Damniel (May 30, 2017)

7

Not really sure what it is tho


----------



## Dim (May 30, 2017)

7/10





Damniel said:


> 7
> 
> Not really sure what it is tho


Deadshot


----------



## jiny (May 31, 2017)

7/10


----------



## shrekluvsme (May 31, 2017)

6.87/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 31, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

..3/10 seriously i can't watch that


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (May 31, 2017)

4/10 it unsettles me for some unknown reason but i suppose from an artistic standpoint it's nice


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

6/10 like it but eh neutral


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 31, 2017)

1/10


----------



## moonford (May 31, 2017)

I'm not one for toddler shows, I'm sorry. 

1/10


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

Zendel said:


> I'm not one for toddler shows, I'm sorry.
> 
> 1/10



-dies of laughter- but yeah me neither.

7/10 tho, good games


----------



## Drokmar (May 31, 2017)

8/10 - I'm sure that flower smells real nice, too!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 31, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

7.5/10 for teh lolz


----------



## Psydye (May 31, 2017)

7.5-8/10


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

7/10 idk where it's from but simple and neat in a good way i guess.


----------



## Kristenn (May 31, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Psydye (May 31, 2017)

8/10

Colorful!


----------



## CookieCrossing (May 31, 2017)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 31, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Flare (Jun 2, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2017)

7/10


----------



## hamster (Jun 2, 2017)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 2, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2017)

6/10 at least somewhat better than nirvana lmao


----------



## Flare (Jun 2, 2017)

7/10


----------



## cardboardcanary (Jun 2, 2017)

10/10 (poKemOn yEaH bOiIiiIii)


----------



## wynn (Jun 2, 2017)

10/10 It's perfect!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 2, 2017)

9/10


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 2, 2017)

8 .


----------



## cardboardcanary (Jun 2, 2017)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 2, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Verecund (Jun 2, 2017)

7/10


----------



## kuri_kame (Jun 3, 2017)

8/10


----------



## spirited (Jun 8, 2017)

7/10


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 8, 2017)

9/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 8, 2017)

7/10


----------



## casual.kyle (Jun 8, 2017)

9/10

I swear if anyone gives my boy Roald a bad rating


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 8, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Dim (Jun 8, 2017)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 8, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 8, 2017)

10/10 I love South Park


----------



## Dim (Jun 8, 2017)

8/10 I gotta get back to that show lol


----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2017)

7/10 Fiery eyeball of death!


----------



## Mistymayz (Jun 9, 2017)

8/10 gotta luv that south park <3


----------



## uyumin (Jun 9, 2017)

6/10


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 9, 2017)

6/10


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 9, 2017)

7/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 9, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 9, 2017)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 9, 2017)

8/10


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 9, 2017)

7/10


----------



## carp (Jun 9, 2017)

5/10


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 9, 2017)

8/10


----------



## uyumin (Jun 9, 2017)

2/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jun 9, 2017)

5.5/10


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 9, 2017)

10/10 I love the sort of steampunk oracle look it has going on


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 10, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Aquari (Jun 10, 2017)

8.5


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2017)

5.5/10


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 10, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2017)

7.5/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 10, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 10, 2017)

5/10


----------



## spirited (Jun 10, 2017)

8/10


----------



## pinkcotton (Jun 10, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Mistymayz (Jun 10, 2017)

9/10 ^-^


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2017)

6.5-7/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 10, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Verecund (Jun 11, 2017)

9/10


----------



## spirited (Jun 11, 2017)

7/10


----------



## hamster (Jun 11, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Jun 11, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 11, 2017)

6/10


----------



## spirited (Jun 11, 2017)

4/10


----------



## Psydye (Jun 11, 2017)

5.5-6/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 11, 2017)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 11, 2017)

7/10


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 12, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Dim (Jun 12, 2017)

7/10 lol


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2017)

6.5-7/10

Hard to figure out what I'm looking at.


----------



## spirited (Jun 12, 2017)

5/10


----------



## WeiMoote (Jun 12, 2017)

8/10


----------



## spirited (Jun 12, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 12, 2017)

10/10.


----------



## Dim (Jun 12, 2017)

2/10 sign in avatar aren't my thing


----------



## wynn (Jun 12, 2017)

8/10~


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 12, 2017)

10/10 bc d.va


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 12, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Aquari (Jun 12, 2017)

8!


----------



## Dim (Jun 12, 2017)

9/10 cool pokemon + cool bw style sprite!


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 12, 2017)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Jun 13, 2017)

5/10


----------



## kelpy (Jun 13, 2017)

7/10 donno who that is but they gotta cute bandaid so its good ;u;


----------



## lars708 (Jun 13, 2017)

Umm 7/10 lmao


----------



## Dim (Jun 13, 2017)

1/10 sorry......


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 13, 2017)

awesome / 10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 14, 2017)

8/10


----------



## forestyne (Jun 14, 2017)

7/10


----------



## lars708 (Jun 14, 2017)

6/10



Nox said:


> 1/10 sorry......



I mean, Rabbids ruin everything I agree with you.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 14, 2017)

10ppppp0000000/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 14, 2017)

8.5/10


----------



## Moonliet (Jun 14, 2017)

9/10. So cute!


----------



## Bcat (Jun 14, 2017)

8/10 favorite ghibli movie


----------



## Moonliet (Jun 14, 2017)

8.5/10 I'm not entirely sure what's happening but it made me laugh.


----------



## wynn (Jun 14, 2017)

10/10 Looove Howls Moving Castle!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 14, 2017)

10


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 14, 2017)

10/10


----------



## lars708 (Jun 15, 2017)

Cuuuuutieeeee 8/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 15, 2017)

Cute don't know the character 8/10


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 15, 2017)

8.8/10


----------



## Moonliet (Jun 15, 2017)

9.5/10. Adorable.


----------



## estetica (Jun 15, 2017)

8/10
its cute


----------



## wynn (Jun 15, 2017)

8/10


----------



## StarUrchin (Jun 15, 2017)

11/10 D.Va Waifu.


----------



## Verecund (Jun 15, 2017)

9/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 15, 2017)

7/10


----------



## lars708 (Jun 16, 2017)

8/10 cause AC



SilkSpectre said:


> Cute don't know the character 8/10



She's Ally from Puyo Puyo


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 16, 2017)

7/10


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 16, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Jun 16, 2017)

8/10 cool


----------



## Psydye (Jun 16, 2017)

7/10

I really need to get a new avatar.


----------



## Yzanda (Jun 17, 2017)

9/10 very nice


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 17, 2017)

8/10 cute!


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 17, 2017)

8/10


----------



## 5cm/s (Jun 17, 2017)

10/10 i love dragonite


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 17, 2017)

10/10 i like the aesthetic of it


----------



## Dim (Jun 17, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 17, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2017)

8.5/10


----------



## Dim (Jun 18, 2017)

8/10 music mannnn


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 18, 2017)

9/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 18, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 18, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Jun 19, 2017)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Jun 20, 2017)

6/10 cool


----------



## iuuv (Jun 20, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Psydye (Jun 20, 2017)

8/10 I like how minimalist it is.


----------



## iuuv (Jun 20, 2017)

7/10


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 20, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Psydye (Jun 20, 2017)

7/10


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 20, 2017)

7/10


----------



## iuuv (Jun 20, 2017)

4/10.  It would look better if you made the white transparent so the color matches with the rest of your user info


----------



## Dim (Jun 20, 2017)

6/10 pretty cool


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 20, 2017)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 20, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Jun 20, 2017)

6/10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 20, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Mirichan (Jun 20, 2017)

6.5/10 cute, yet simple.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 21, 2017)

7/10


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 21, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2017)

7.5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2017)

8.5/10


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 21, 2017)

8/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 22, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2017)

6.5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2017)

8/10 still


----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Jun 29, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 29, 2017)

10/10


----------



## tumut (Jun 29, 2017)

8/10 the better squid sister


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 29, 2017)

6/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 29, 2017)

7/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 30, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Dim (Jun 30, 2017)

4/10 Not a real Hopper fan but it's not like I hate him either,


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 30, 2017)

10/10 One Punch Man is amazing


----------



## TiredStudent (Jun 30, 2017)

3/10 Not my favorite villager :/


----------



## Dim (Jun 30, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 1, 2017)

8/10 Nice design. I've heard One Punch Man is good, but never watched it.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 1, 2017)

7/10 Kinda small but I like it nonetheless.


----------



## Dim (Jul 1, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Jul 1, 2017)

9, so handsome


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 2, 2017)

8/10


----------



## twins (Jul 3, 2017)

cuuuuute 10/10


----------



## flusteredflower (Jul 3, 2017)

8/10 really cute!


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 3, 2017)

6/10.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 3, 2017)

7/10?


----------



## Bowie (Jul 3, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Dim (Jul 3, 2017)

7/10 He looks like one of those letter people lmaoooo...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 3, 2017)

6/10

I'm not sure what it is but it's kinda cool ^^


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 3, 2017)

10/10.


----------



## frogpup (Jul 3, 2017)

6/10 a little blurry


----------



## Thomas. (Jul 3, 2017)

5/10 He talks too much.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 3, 2017)

0/10.


----------



## Thomas. (Jul 3, 2017)

5/10 Too much salt coming with it and I'm not that hungry to give 0.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 3, 2017)

1/10 sorrynotsorry


----------



## Thomas. (Jul 3, 2017)

3/10 No crying and heart in an eye? I like the eye I guess.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 3, 2017)

7/10 Rosie is in my New Leaf town right now, so of course I'd have a bias for her.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 3, 2017)

7.5/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 3, 2017)

10/10 Music and colorful stuff is my jam ^o^


----------



## allainah (Jul 3, 2017)

8/10


----------



## twins (Jul 3, 2017)

10/10 THANKS 4 THE HEART


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 4, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Jul 10, 2017)

6/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2017)

4/10

Not sure how I feel about that one tbh


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 11, 2017)

8/10 pretty good


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 11, 2017)

8/10 Eugene is cool!


----------



## Flare (Jul 11, 2017)

8/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 11, 2017)

10/10 earthbound is great


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 11, 2017)

7/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 11, 2017)

8/10 Green Day is decent


----------



## candxur (Jul 11, 2017)

8/10 eugene is chill


----------



## tifachu (Jul 11, 2017)

10/10 pretty 
also love the albatross sig img


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 11, 2017)

9/10 really like the chibi


----------



## Dim (Jul 11, 2017)

7/10 pretty cool


----------



## lumenue (Jul 12, 2017)

8/10!  Looks like Grim from the Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy (hope I'm not wrong about that)!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 12, 2017)

8/10 I like the colors


----------



## Dim (Jul 12, 2017)

7/10





lumenue said:


> 8/10!  Looks like Grim from the Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy (hope I'm not wrong about that)!



Haha close it's actually Nergal. The visible skeleton is just effects of him electrocuting someone


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 12, 2017)

7.5/10


----------



## Bowie (Jul 12, 2017)

5/10


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 12, 2017)

8/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 12, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 13, 2017)

5/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 13, 2017)

4/10


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 13, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Dim (Jul 13, 2017)

8/10 cute


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 13, 2017)

7/10


----------



## JesusBlessed (Jul 13, 2017)

IcySetsuna said:


> 7/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 13, 2017)

10 outta 10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 15, 2017)

8/10


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 15, 2017)

7/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 15, 2017)

8/10 pretty cute


----------



## Aderyn (Jul 15, 2017)

9/10 

i'm a fan of donuts too


----------



## axo (Jul 15, 2017)

6/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 15, 2017)

5/10


----------



## hana-mii (Jul 15, 2017)

9/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 15, 2017)

9/10 I love Pietro too!


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 15, 2017)

11/10 combines pokemon and donuts, nothing wrong with that


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 15, 2017)

10/10 I find it cute for some reason


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 15, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Aderyn (Jul 15, 2017)

10/10

what gets better than an angry starfish?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 15, 2017)

7/10


----------



## tifachu (Jul 15, 2017)

9/10 used to be a fan of green day but not so much.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 15, 2017)

12/10 too cute


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jul 15, 2017)

8/10 it's alive ALIVE!


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 16, 2017)

6/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 16, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 16, 2017)

10/10


----------



## hana-mii (Jul 16, 2017)

8/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 16, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 22, 2017)

8/10


----------



## smallpeach (Jul 22, 2017)

8/10 it heckin cute


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 22, 2017)

7.5/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 22, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 22, 2017)

3/10
a kid's show dog?. . . .


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 22, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 22, 2017)

12/10 ign


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 22, 2017)

9/10 looks really neat


----------



## Bowie (Jul 22, 2017)

4/10

Don't know who that is, but it's neat!


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 22, 2017)

10/10
Bayonetta character, yes?


----------



## Dim (Jul 23, 2017)

8/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 23, 2017)

8/10 really peaceful


----------



## boring (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm sorry but 10./10 - that art will be forever iconic


----------



## Dim (Jul 23, 2017)

8/10 lol


----------



## tifachu (Jul 23, 2017)

7/10 a bit obscure but i like the colors... it reminds me of strawberry and chcolate


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 23, 2017)

10/10, cuteness overload and even more because you made it lol


----------



## twins (Jul 23, 2017)

10/10 cuuute


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 23, 2017)

12/10 
Adorable and silly (•ᴗ•)❤


----------



## Pearls (Jul 23, 2017)

10/10 so cute


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 23, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Mistyseas (Jul 23, 2017)

2/10 Paw patrol is gross


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 23, 2017)

1/10


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 23, 2017)

10/10

Paw Patrol!!!


----------



## Mistyseas (Jul 23, 2017)

10/10 Cute af


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 23, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Bowie (Jul 23, 2017)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 23, 2017)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 23, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 23, 2017)

10/10 I like the vibe lol


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 24, 2017)

8/10 it's pretty cute


----------



## nanpan (Jul 24, 2017)

10/10 gardevoir is friggin' gorgeous


----------



## frogpup (Jul 24, 2017)

10/10 
dont know the anime but love anime so


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 24, 2017)

7.8/10 too much lyle


----------



## Bowie (Jul 24, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 24, 2017)

7.5/10


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2017)

7.5-8/10


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 24, 2017)

8/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 24, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2017)

7/10

(if you know where mine's from you're obligated to be my friend)


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 24, 2017)

7.8/10 too much research


----------



## tifachu (Jul 24, 2017)

haha 8/10, made me chuckle
it looks like theres some jpeg-quality fuzz probably from the resize process & i can't stand that stuff i hate jpegs so much omg its unreal LOL


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 24, 2017)

10/10 too cute


----------



## nanpan (Jul 24, 2017)

9/10 super cute !! Just too cute for me ^ ^


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 24, 2017)

10/10 I forgot the name of that anime, but I've been wanting to watch it lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2017)

7-8/10


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 24, 2017)

7-8/10


----------



## Bowie (Jul 24, 2017)

5/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 24, 2017)

6/10 Jeanne looks much better with her long hair


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 24, 2017)

7/10 I don't understand shipping samus and... sheik? But it's a cool pic xDDD


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

10/10 Lunala!!!!


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 24, 2017)

Ninjaed
10/10 because I made it lmao


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 27, 2017)

10/10 what a cute smol bean
lmao


----------



## hana-mii (Jul 27, 2017)

10/10 

very smol bean indeed
must protect


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 27, 2017)

10/10 love the eyes


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 28, 2017)

10/10


----------



## alesha (Jul 28, 2017)

4/10

Don't kill me...


----------



## keishisplayhouse (Jul 28, 2017)

Majestic 10/10


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)

7.5-8/10

Fiery.


----------



## axo (Jul 28, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Kip (Jul 28, 2017)

8/10 that face puts a smile on mine.


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 28, 2017)

8/10

Those glasses are awesome


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 28, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 28, 2017)

6.5/10


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 28, 2017)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 28, 2017)

2/10


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 28, 2017)

2/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 29, 2017)

8/10 really like the animation and styling of it


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 29, 2017)

8/10 it's cute c:


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 29, 2017)

9/10 has a nice cuteness vibe to it


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 29, 2017)

10/10 too cool :^)


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 29, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 29, 2017)

6.5/10

The art is great!! ^^ But it doesn't really feel like an avatar, more of a signature, like how you have it in your sig. sorry ;v;


----------



## allainah (Jul 29, 2017)

10/10
not my style but it looks cool & i like how tiny it is


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 30, 2017)

8/10 
Like the circular shape and overall aesthetic of it


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 30, 2017)

10/10 would eugene again


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 30, 2017)

9/10 really like the overall styling of it


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 30, 2017)

7/10 Eugene looks kinda creepy in this photo


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jul 30, 2017)

5/10 I don't really care about stitches, I care about the wolves :3


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 30, 2017)

9/10 wolvesRus. i love it, dark souls right? or am i being stupid


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 30, 2017)

5/10

I'm sorry but

it doesn't really go with your sig...


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 30, 2017)

2/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 30, 2017)

4/10


----------



## Biancasbotique (Jul 30, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jul 30, 2017)

8/10 
don't want to (cat)call your avatar


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 30, 2017)

8.5/10


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 30, 2017)

7/10 Is that Fry from Futurama or am I being a goof...


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 30, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 30, 2017)

Hyoon said:


> 7/10 Is that Fry from Futurama or am I being a goof...



Nah its Tord from Eddsworld

Nice guess though.

7/10


----------



## bryantastic (Jul 30, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 30, 2017)

12/10 beautiful


----------



## frogpup (Jul 30, 2017)

7/10 very cute but not sure what it's from


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 30, 2017)

6/10


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 30, 2017)

13/10
hello tord


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 30, 2017)

12/10 
tobio made it


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 30, 2017)

9.5/10  ^^



punctuallyAbsent said:


> 13/10
> hello tord



^^ You have made the smol bean happy


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 31, 2017)

8/10 only ever heard of/seen Edd in Tomska videos


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 31, 2017)

6/10 because Stitches needs to move out in my town and is in the middle of a path but refuses to


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 31, 2017)

10/10 cos i made it lol


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 31, 2017)

6/10 because it's creepy


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 31, 2017)

6/10 I do like Stitches but the forum's avatars aren't the best :c


----------



## tifachu (Jul 31, 2017)

9/10, the art of chi is so cute and i love her but the anime is.. a bit freaky LOL


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 31, 2017)

10/10 Its so cute!!!


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 31, 2017)

9/10 m e m e s


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 31, 2017)

8.5/10


----------



## tifachu (Jul 31, 2017)

8/10 i havw no idea what eddsworld is and its small for my tastes here.. its nice art though &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Dim (Jul 31, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 31, 2017)

8/10


----------



## tifachu (Jul 31, 2017)

8/10, flurry is adorable but i see some jpeg fuzz in the white of th backgorund & im not huge on rectangular icons xD


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 31, 2017)

9/10, really like the cutesy design and the transparency of it


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 31, 2017)

10/10, I love Eugene and this brings out his style lol


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 31, 2017)

10/10 I love the color choices and the way how the galaxy is the only source of color. It is very nice and soothing to the eye.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 31, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Trip (Jul 31, 2017)

9/10


----------



## tifachu (Jul 31, 2017)

haha 10/10 he looks so silly


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 31, 2017)

9/10 really enjoying the cutesy style


----------



## Zylia (Aug 1, 2017)

Ayyyyyyyy 10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 1, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Aug 1, 2017)

nintendofan85 said:


> 8/10



14, 3, 18/10 wonder if people are to lazy to figure out message ))


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 1, 2017)

Meh, 6/10


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Aug 1, 2017)

10/10 DD


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 1, 2017)

10/10 so cute!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2017)

9/10


----------



## tae (Aug 5, 2017)

4/10

dangit bobby


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 5, 2017)

7/10, your avatar looks good :3


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 5, 2017)

7/10

Splatoooooon c:


----------



## wizard (Aug 5, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Shayden (Aug 5, 2017)

10/10 beau is precious


----------



## allainah (Aug 5, 2017)

sorry but 1/10

poor dog ;c


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 5, 2017)

4/10

Sorry but I don't really like the huge eyes...  And I am not a fan of pink pastel colors.

Good art though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2017)

I think I've rate your avatar before. 

I just have to say the reason why I rated it low is cause the way the face turns but not the hair is very strange lol


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 5, 2017)

4/10 its kinda creepy...


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 5, 2017)

5/10

Sorry but I just don't really like cats...


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 5, 2017)

7/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

6/10


----------



## uyumin (Aug 6, 2017)

6/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 6, 2017)

Meh, 6/10


----------



## carp (Aug 6, 2017)

6/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 6, 2017)

11/10 shiba inus are perfection


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2017)

8/10 that style tho


----------



## carp (Aug 9, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Greninja (Aug 9, 2017)

8/10


----------



## tifachu (Aug 9, 2017)

10/10 friendly reminder rick & morty is the best show


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 9, 2017)

4/10 like I said earlier that type of "cutesy" style with the big eyes creeps me out and isn't cute at all to me...

Also I do not like the color scheme, sorry!


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 9, 2017)

8/10 

Eddworld is pretty neat


----------



## allainah (Aug 9, 2017)

7/10

i dont like eugene but the art is still nice


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 10, 2017)

8/10 cute~


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 10, 2017)

11/10 thats his "happy" face


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 10, 2017)

7/10
Sombra's pretty decent


----------



## Damniel (Aug 12, 2017)

8/10. Just needs to be rendered


----------



## moonford (Aug 12, 2017)

10


Queen!


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 12, 2017)

11/10 whooper is gr8


----------



## ujenny (Aug 12, 2017)

3/10 i dont rlly like eugene


----------



## Damniel (Aug 12, 2017)

6/10 Koreaboo smh


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 12, 2017)

6/10?


----------



## Haskell (Aug 12, 2017)

10/10 b/c green day ;p


----------



## moonford (Aug 12, 2017)

I was about the say that it reminded me of the kid from "where the wild things are" and then I googled it!

So it was!

5/10

A strange novel and film.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 12, 2017)

10/10!


----------



## Denise (Aug 12, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Damniel (Aug 12, 2017)

N/A


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Aug 12, 2017)

10/10 Yay Reba!


----------



## Tickles (Aug 12, 2017)

10/10 great host


----------



## Damniel (Aug 12, 2017)

7/10 who's that kind and why is he so angry


----------



## Moosta2112 (Aug 14, 2017)

10/10 beautiful and majestic


----------



## Frisk999 (Aug 14, 2017)

7/10 SOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 14, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 15, 2017)

10, love green day


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 15, 2017)

3.


----------



## uyumin (Aug 15, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 15, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Linksonic1 (Aug 15, 2017)

6/10


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 15, 2017)

5/10


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 15, 2017)

8/10, beardo is v cute!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 15, 2017)

6.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 15, 2017)

8 it's nice colors


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 18, 2017)

5?


----------



## Shu (Aug 18, 2017)

10 so pretty ~ o.o


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 19, 2017)

7.5/10


----------



## Koi-Koi (Aug 20, 2017)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 20, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Bilaz (Aug 21, 2017)

9/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 21, 2017)

8.


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 21, 2017)

8/10


----------



## unravel (Aug 22, 2017)

10/0


----------



## Farobi (Aug 22, 2017)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> 10/0



that breaks the universe

9/10


----------



## You got mail! (Aug 22, 2017)

10/10 for kappa.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 22, 2017)

1/10 srry


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 22, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 22, 2017)

5/10!


----------



## Cascade (Aug 22, 2017)

9/10 

Spyro was my first game in PS1


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 22, 2017)

I love early spyro games! It's all I played on PS2 when I was young 

9/10!!


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 22, 2017)

8/10

Never played the games, but I'm still a fan of them


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 22, 2017)

9/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 23, 2017)

9.5/10


----------



## carp (Aug 23, 2017)

7.9/10


----------



## karma the oddity (Aug 23, 2017)

11/10 for shibe.


----------



## uyumin (Aug 23, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 23, 2017)

5/10


----------



## SleepyAvocado (Aug 23, 2017)

7/10


----------



## hamster (Aug 23, 2017)

7/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 23, 2017)

6.


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 23, 2017)

7/10


----------



## uyumin (Aug 23, 2017)

6/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 23, 2017)

8/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 23, 2017)

7.5/10


----------



## uyumin (Aug 24, 2017)

6/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 24, 2017)

7/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 24, 2017)

8.


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 24, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 24, 2017)

8/10!


----------



## uyumin (Aug 24, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Damniel (Sep 1, 2017)

N/A


----------



## squidpops (Sep 2, 2017)

8/10


----------



## carp (Sep 2, 2017)

4/10


----------



## karma the oddity (Sep 2, 2017)

that is still an incredibly spicy shibe, dunno why i always get to rate it but nonetheless 11/10


----------



## Mayor Miraland (Sep 6, 2017)

3/10, it's an old meme


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 6, 2017)

4/10


----------



## Pearls (Sep 6, 2017)

6/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 6, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 6, 2017)

I forgot that dog's name. He was pretty annoying when h constantly sang in my young age.
4/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 6, 2017)

7/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 6, 2017)

9/10


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 6, 2017)

8/10 nice doggy sweet doggy


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 7, 2017)

7/10 Sombra gets pretty annoying really fast


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 7, 2017)

50m4ra said:


> 8/10 nice doggy sweet doggy



You got ninja'd lmao.

Also, 7/10. I'm okay with koalas, I guess.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 7, 2017)

Wowowow that gif is very nice I have to say 

10/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 7, 2017)

l0


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 7, 2017)

4, I like how the colour matches your avi


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 11, 2017)

Nice drawing.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2017)

5/10 have no idea about what is is/series etc. but cute i guess?


----------



## Hyoon (Sep 11, 2017)

6/10 quite pretty!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 11, 2017)

7/10 pretty simple, nice eye gif though!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 11, 2017)

8/10!


----------



## Bowie (Sep 12, 2017)

5/10

Can't see what it is, but it looks neat!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 12, 2017)

ROFL, 7/10!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2017)

6.5/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 12, 2017)

7/10


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 13, 2017)

It's ok I guess/10


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Sep 13, 2017)

lol. 6/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 13, 2017)

9.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 13, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Bowie (Sep 13, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Aquari (Sep 13, 2017)

9.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 13, 2017)

9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 13, 2017)

10/10!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 13, 2017)

nintendofan85 said:


> 10/10!



i drew it myself so ty 

8/10!


----------



## Cascade (Sep 13, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 14, 2017)

8/10 :3


----------



## Verecund (Oct 13, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 13, 2017)

5/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 16, 2017)

7/10 squid tastic


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 16, 2017)

8/10 love that pop-art pyro!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 16, 2017)

10/10


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 16, 2017)

10/10, v cute


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Oct 16, 2017)

9/10!!


----------



## Flare (Oct 16, 2017)

8.3/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 16, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Toot (Oct 16, 2017)

3/10 LQ and too wide for my taste.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 16, 2017)

8/10 (when you try your hardest to improve your aesthetic lol, what is wrong with me)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2017)

6/10


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 16, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Cascade (Oct 16, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 16, 2017)

7.5/10 creepy but funny nonetheless

- - - Post Merge - - -

DID I JUST GET NINJA'D? OH HELL NAW

Still like your rosalina avatar -.-


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 16, 2017)

10/10 Vampire Callie greatest thing ever


----------



## Verecund (Oct 16, 2017)

7/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 16, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 16, 2017)

9/10
(Ugh, I didnt even get a 2 hour nap without my dad dragging me out of my bed to go shopping -.-)


----------



## Flare (Oct 16, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 16, 2017)

9/10


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Oct 16, 2017)

9/10


----------



## SpookyMemes (Oct 16, 2017)

10/10, super cute!!

(hehe, this is a default avatar so if u give this a bad rating, you're giving Jack, the czar of Halloween, TBT forums and everyone else who had this avatar a bad rating )


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 16, 2017)

0/10
Jack is Russian? Lolololol
The rating is just a joke you get a 6/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 16, 2017)

8/10!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 20, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 20, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Allure (Oct 20, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 22, 2017)

0/10 sorry


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 23, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 23, 2017)

6/10


----------



## kelpy (Oct 23, 2017)

7/10


----------



## dedenne (Oct 23, 2017)

8/10


----------



## ujenny (Oct 23, 2017)

10/10 so cute !! c:


----------



## Cascade (Oct 23, 2017)

9/10


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 23, 2017)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 23, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 23, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Kurai Hiroma (Oct 23, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 24, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2017)

kracko/kracko saltoon ftw!


----------



## dedenne (Oct 24, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 24, 2017)

9/10 verry spoopy


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 24, 2017)

aaaaa 8.5/10


----------



## thequeenofbees (Oct 24, 2017)

10/10 love the sunglasses


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 24, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 25, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2017)

salt/salt do like very much


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 25, 2017)

Goat/meme 
Best goat eva


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 25, 2017)

10/10

Stay Fresh


----------



## dedenne (Oct 25, 2017)

10/10 v cute <3


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 25, 2017)

10/10 Since I like pixels :3


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 25, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 25, 2017)

6/10 (ya need a better resolution)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 27, 2017)

8/10

french fry squid child is precious


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 27, 2017)

Nerd. I thought sm64 or tf2 was better.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops. 0/10 :3


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 27, 2017)

9/10 it suits you


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 27, 2017)

7/10 lit

- - - Post Merge - - -



Haydenv019 said:


> Oops. 0/10 :3



HOW DARE YOU JUDGE MY BOI


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2017)

10/10 my fav avatar on tbt


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 11, 2017)

1/10 dont like him


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

1/10 Dan and Phil are overrated.


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 11, 2017)

Allure said:


> 1/10 Dan and Phil are overrated.



HOW DARE YOU?? (JK) 



1/1O


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

How could you??

But my real answer is 5/10 it's not bad, but it's overall something people may not understand.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 11, 2017)

It was eh anyway, but the fact that it says "dan an" is making my OCD crazy hsnsns 
3.708767/10


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

For me or Quackers...?


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 18, 2017)

5/10

It's just average, I guess 
It's also not 100x100 or 150x100 reeeeeeeee

- - - Post Merge - - -

5/10

It's just average, I guess 
It's also not 100x100 or 150x100 reeeeeeeee

- - - Post Merge - - -



Allure said:


> For me or Quackers...?



You avatar doesn't have "dan an" does it? Reee x 2

- - - Post Merge - - -

*your 

Why are the messages disappearing ffs


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 18, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 18, 2017)

7/10


----------



## ponyotheorange (Nov 18, 2017)

cute! 8/10


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 18, 2017)

10/10 i luv the doggo


----------



## moonford (Nov 18, 2017)

8/10


----------



## ponyotheorange (Nov 18, 2017)

cuuuute! 10/10 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hopeless Opus said:


> 10/10 i luv the doggo



thank you! ^^


----------



## moonford (Nov 18, 2017)

I think your avatar is adorable. 

10.

I love the little Daisy pup.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 18, 2017)

8/10, jiggly puff is iconic but smol


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 18, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Fjoora (Nov 21, 2017)

6/10 who is that anyway


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 21, 2017)

8/10 the anatomy of the face/snout looks really nicely done and the expression is cool!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 21, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Cascade (Nov 22, 2017)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 22, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 22, 2017)

7/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 22, 2017)

10/10 that's some great art there


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 22, 2017)

12/10 i wanted to rate yours, it's so funny and the "ayy" really makes it. it perfectly encapsulates eugene's personality. always happy to see it.


----------



## hamster (Nov 22, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 22, 2017)

7/10 (why am I awake...)


----------



## ~ Silvie (Nov 22, 2017)

8/10   I love the geisha style ♡


----------



## hamster (Nov 22, 2017)

10


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 22, 2017)

10. Super cute! I like pixel art and I like money so it’s a win-win.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 22, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 22, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Cascade (Nov 22, 2017)

10 because Marie :]


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 23, 2017)

7/10 Gardevoir... Weakness is ghost, right?


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 23, 2017)

10/10 i really like the new marie avi. it's classy as heck


----------



## ~ Silvie (Nov 23, 2017)

9/10 

Adorable~~♡♡♡


----------



## Pearls (Nov 23, 2017)

8/10 idk who it is but it's nice!


----------



## ~ Silvie (Nov 23, 2017)

9/10

it's ****ing cuuute (>w<)


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 23, 2017)

9/10 very elegant!!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 23, 2017)

7/10


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 24, 2017)

9/10


----------



## moonford (Nov 24, 2017)

3.

Don't like Eugene because of a bad experience and his design, I like the art despite that.


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 24, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 24, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 25, 2017)

scARY 3/10


----------



## Adriel (Nov 25, 2017)

9/10 idk who he is but he's cute so i trust him?


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

9/10 i like green hair, what can I sayyyy?


----------



## ~ Silvie (Nov 26, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 26, 2017)

6/10?


----------



## Byebi (Dec 1, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 1, 2017)

10/10 eye candy pretty babe + gif


----------



## Byebi (Dec 1, 2017)

10/10 tv heads are always aesthetic tbh


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 1, 2017)

5/10


----------



## moonford (Dec 1, 2017)

3/10

Not a fan of the series, sorry.


----------



## moonford (Dec 1, 2017)

BTB glitch again. =/


----------



## hamster (Dec 1, 2017)

8/10, ruby cute


----------



## otomatoe (Dec 1, 2017)

9/10

Pretty eyes!


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 1, 2017)

10/10 so cute ugh so serene


----------



## namiieco (Dec 1, 2017)

9/10 
cute


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 1, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Ayako (Dec 1, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 1, 2017)

7/10
Yes you do. Lol.​


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 1, 2017)

9/10 i snorted


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 1, 2017)

7/10 like the wink


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 1, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 1, 2017)

7/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 1, 2017)

10/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 1, 2017)

Wow was I just ninjad

Still 10/10  cause it's adorable as frick


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 1, 2017)

10/10 that waluigi is cool :3


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 1, 2017)

Ffs let me rate waluigi.
Fine... Your cat girl gets a 8/10...
.-.​​


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 1, 2017)

YAY!

Oh and umm 10/10 like always ^-^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 1, 2017)

10/10 i love kitties and i love kitty xDDD


----------



## Bcat (Dec 1, 2017)

11/10


----------



## Adriel (Dec 1, 2017)

12/10 trustworthy and lovely


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 2, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2017)

6/10


----------



## moonford (Dec 2, 2017)

7/10

heh


----------



## Byebi (Dec 3, 2017)

10/10 lol


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 3, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 3, 2017)

7.5/10
I'm going to crack up sooner or later with me typing like this...​


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 3, 2017)

9/10

Marie with a santa hat


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 3, 2017)

8/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 3, 2017)

7.9/10


----------



## teto (Dec 3, 2017)

9/10 + extra points for the 'eat pulled pork'


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 3, 2017)

8.5/10 + extra points for k.k slider jamming on his guitar


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 3, 2017)

10/10 Luigi is totally rad


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 3, 2017)

Waluigi is unrateable. Smack a santa hat on him and he's god tier


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 3, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> Waluigi is unrateable. Smack a santa hat on him and he's god tier



You just made my day xDD

And 10/10 cute avi ya got there


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 3, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Byebi (Dec 4, 2017)

6/10


----------



## Cascade (Dec 4, 2017)

7/10


----------



## PeachTea04 (Dec 4, 2017)

9/10 I like Pokemon and the it's December and they have a Christmas hat on!


----------



## Pearls (Dec 5, 2017)

8/10


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 5, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Ackee (Dec 5, 2017)

100/10 

god tier


----------



## Adriel (Dec 5, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 5, 2017)

10/10 cute


----------



## Adriel (Dec 6, 2017)

100/10 very cute rachel esp with santa hat


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 6, 2017)

7.5/10​


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 6, 2017)

10/10


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Dec 6, 2017)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 6, 2017)

8/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 6, 2017)

6/10

It’s a bit too small so I can hardly see it


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Dec 7, 2017)

2/10
I got a problem with santa hats this year :-[


----------



## Adriel (Dec 7, 2017)

9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 7, 2017)

8/10


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 7, 2017)

5/10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 7, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Adriel (Dec 7, 2017)

10/10


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 8, 2017)

10/10


----------



## Adriel (Dec 8, 2017)

12/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 9, 2017)

9/10 +1 for fun tagline to go with it = 10/10


----------



## Ackee (Dec 9, 2017)

10/10 cute!


----------



## hamster (Dec 10, 2017)

10/10 <3


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Dec 11, 2017)

4/10
THOSE SANTA HATS (><) *triggered*

 :-D


----------



## Allure (Dec 11, 2017)

.


----------



## Ackee (Dec 12, 2017)

10/10 very aesthetique


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 12, 2017)

Since I didn?t even realize this wasn?t the Rate their Aesthetic thread, I give this a 7/10 ​


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 12, 2017)

10/10 fantastic


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Dec 13, 2017)

7/10 Waluigi is better


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 13, 2017)

5/10


----------



## Adriel (Dec 13, 2017)

8/10


----------



## hamster (Dec 14, 2017)

10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2017)

8/10


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 17, 2017)

8/10 super luigi is super


----------



## Rose (Dec 18, 2017)

10/10 for a great game.


----------



## whattheheck123 (Dec 18, 2017)

9/10 Cute dog and awesome villager!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 18, 2017)

7/10


----------



## lars708 (Dec 19, 2017)

0/10 ur old one was better


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 19, 2017)

7/10


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 19, 2017)

8/10



lars708 said:


> 0/10 ur old one was better



Aww, but Steve Perry is so adorable! Lol 

I'll probably bring back Dawn again sometime though


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Aww, but Steve Perry is so adorable! Lol


10/10 YES HE IS :,)


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 19, 2017)

Waluigi is unratable


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2017)

6/10 because I actually used to play that stuff xD


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 20, 2017)

10/10 <3


----------



## 50m4ra (Dec 21, 2017)

5/10 to me it's just a sepia guy


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Feb 4, 2018)

7/10
looks unsure :-/ as well as I

- - - Post Merge - - -

7/10
looks unsure :-/ as well as I


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 4, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2018)

7/10 for the lolz


----------



## lars708 (Feb 14, 2018)

7/10 cause I have no clue who dat isss


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 14, 2018)

8/10 cause Bayonetta


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2018)

(my avatar is s?rgio godinho btw lol)

also 8/10 for meme lulz


----------



## Haydenv019 (Feb 14, 2018)

7.5/10

please, no word/word rating, its annoying .-.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 14, 2018)

10/10?


----------



## hamster (Feb 15, 2018)

Haydenv019 said:


> 7.5/10
> 
> please, no word/word rating, its annoying .-.



what? lol

8/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 15, 2018)

Haydenv019 said:


> 7.5/10
> 
> please, no word/word rating, its annoying .-.



Okay O' high and mighty splat master

9/10, your avi is cuteeeee


----------



## Bcat (Feb 15, 2018)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 16, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Bcat (Feb 16, 2018)

7/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 16, 2018)

7/10 it confuses me so much xDD


----------



## Cascade (Feb 16, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Cress (Feb 18, 2018)

10/10, shiny Gardevoir is great


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 18, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 18, 2018)

9/10, I love rabbit ears!


----------



## Sherbet (Feb 18, 2018)

9/10 love those tortoise specs man


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 18, 2018)

10/10 Off the hook.


----------



## Keldi (Feb 18, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Bcat (Feb 18, 2018)

7/10


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Feb 18, 2018)

ew 3/10


----------



## Keldi (Feb 18, 2018)

5/10


----------



## pique (Feb 18, 2018)

9/10 - super cute!


----------



## Bcat (Feb 18, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Keldi (Feb 19, 2018)

7/10


----------



## hamster (Feb 19, 2018)

7/10 cute


----------



## Keldi (Feb 19, 2018)

6/10
Sorry, that needle ruined it for me >~<"


----------



## Adriel (Feb 19, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Bcat (Feb 20, 2018)

7/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2018)

Holy crap this thread hasn't been bumped in forever

64/10 my fav Disney princess  ♡


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2018)

5/10 don’t care for TF2 that much


----------



## Bosmer (Jun 25, 2018)

7/10


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Jun 25, 2018)

10/10 looks cool :d


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> 5/10 don’t care for TF2 that much



How dare you talk like that about my engie and pyro smfh

@CatsAreSuperCool 9/10 punchy is fantastic


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2018)

4/10 you just lost a point (LOL)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2018)

7/10 bruh if u drop me a poin one more got dang time I will fight you lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2018)

5/10 (LOL)


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 26, 2018)

4/10 o;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 26, 2018)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 26, 2018)

10/10!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2018)

5/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 26, 2018)

7/10 u know how I feel about cowboy bebop boi


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2018)

7/10


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 27, 2018)

137/154


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 27, 2018)

6/10 I have issues with cookie lol


----------



## Friezu (Jun 27, 2018)

10/10


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 27, 2018)

4/10 I dislike DBZ


----------



## nanpan (Jun 27, 2018)

8/10 good art but cookie herself can fight me


----------



## Bosmer (Jun 27, 2018)

8/10 bc zero two


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2018)

5/10 Idk who that is


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 28, 2018)

Idk who yours is either but still rad  8/10


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 28, 2018)

7/10!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 28, 2018)

9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 28, 2018)

9/10!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2018)

10/10


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 29, 2018)

6/10 the shirt and hair goes outside of the sky picture which hurts my feelings


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

5/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 30, 2018)

Still 8/10 lol


This thread must be dead or somethin rip


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2018)

10/10 very cute Absol.  Much love


----------



## Rena (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 1, 2018)

4/10 not a fan of avatars of real ppl that aren't famous


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 1, 2018)

10/10 Is that a shiny absol? *o*


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2018)

6/10 idk who it is but too cutesy for my taste


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2018)

4/10 don’t know who that is lmao


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru (Jul 1, 2018)

9/10 spike is the best but Ein is missing


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2018)

5/10 not sure who it is


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru (Jul 1, 2018)

still 9/10
just like yours, the name says it all^^


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jul 1, 2018)

5/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 1, 2018)

8/10 lol what

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokeclasher said:


> 10/10 Is that a shiny absol? *o*



Yes it is!! ♡♡♡


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2018)

10/10 again


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

9/10 dat stern look doh his hair is cut off


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 2, 2018)

7/10 Cute but would look better it wasn't a different color than the background.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 2, 2018)

7/10 lol where are arms? Overall nice.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2018)

5/10 too cutesy


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 2, 2018)

8/10 I mean nice bebop ya got there!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2018)

5/10 still


----------



## KatPancake (Jul 2, 2018)

10/10, that's some high quality husbando there. (jk but I do love Cowboy Bebop so yeah)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2018)

8/10 not sure which villager, but the x.x eyes are cool


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 5, 2018)

8/10 still


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 5, 2018)

7/10 a bit too adorable lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spike Spiegel said:


> 8/10 not sure which villager, but the x.x eyes are cool



How do you not know who Stitches is xDD


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> How do you not know who Stitches is xDD





I don’t really play ACNL anymore and haven’t for awhile.


5/10 don’t like TF2


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 5, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> 5/10 *don?t like TF2*



I still dont get this xD

We need more people to play rip

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ya gotta admit it's v cute tho


----------



## thatonemayor (Jul 5, 2018)

7/10 - I don't get the reference, but I like the bananas!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2018)

8/10 reference is good


----------



## neoratz (Jul 6, 2018)

9/10 i've never seen cowboy bebop but spike spiegel is cute and it's a good photo!


----------



## Haskell (Jul 6, 2018)

10/10 I like the frame and proportion size.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 6, 2018)

8/10 nice n funky


----------



## KatPancake (Jul 7, 2018)

7/10, I wish I was good at TF2 (or FPS games in general, but they give me motion sickness so I can't play them).


----------



## lunatepic (Jul 7, 2018)

I would say a solid 8/10 but it's more like a soft and cuddly 8/10 huh


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 7, 2018)

6/10 um do you like cabbages? lol


----------



## Chiiba (Jul 7, 2018)

7.8/10

Too much adorableness.

(Just kidding; I'm rating it 9.9/10. Love it. I just didn't want to sound biased or something.)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2018)

5/10 not sure who it is


----------



## candxur (Jul 8, 2018)

9/10 love me some cowboy bebop


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2018)

5/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 8, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Haskell (Jul 9, 2018)

I guess 7/10. idk


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2018)

7/10 lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 9, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Haskell (Jul 9, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2018)

5/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2018)

8/10 because i like that manga/anime drawing style and it's not stereotype shonen/shojo style with spiky hair or really strand-y girly hair


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 9, 2018)

8/10 I just love her attitude  also I noticed you changed the avatar.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2018)

5/10 too cutesy still


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 9, 2018)

5/10 
100x74 fam? but why?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2018)

5/10 your avatar is missing the top of the head too


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 9, 2018)

4/10 um i never said anything about the top of your head goodbye i just said it was 100x74 don't get it tWISTED


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2018)

3/10 I knew the width was different, but the top of the head is missing in both avatars.  I was just pointing out something different.


----------



## twins (Jul 9, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2018)

5/10 seen the style before


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 12, 2018)

space cowboy/10

(5/10)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 13, 2018)

10/10 the whole aesthetic is too good tbh


----------



## SkyeHigh420 (Jul 13, 2018)

10/10 because the rating above made me smile haha ^ you're awesome


----------



## hestu (Jul 13, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2018)

5/10


----------



## hestu (Jul 13, 2018)

5/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2018)

5/10


----------



## orchidflesh (Jul 13, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 13, 2018)

7/10 that thing is cute and creepy at the same time.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2018)

10/10


----------



## hestu (Jul 14, 2018)

5/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2018)

5/10


----------



## WeiMoote (Jul 15, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 15, 2018)

5/10


----------



## Mayor__Katie (Jul 17, 2018)

5/10


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 17, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2018)

10/10


----------



## ShyGamerGurl (Jul 18, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2018)

8/10


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 18, 2018)

9/10 THE HAIR IS CLIPPPEEEEDDDD AHHHHH


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2018)

10/10


----------



## sigh (Jul 19, 2018)

10/10 because i'm an anime fan


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2018)

7/10


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Jul 19, 2018)

9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 19, 2018)

10/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 19, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 19, 2018)

8/10


----------



## twins (Jul 19, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 19, 2018)

9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 19, 2018)

7/10


----------



## SweetlySpicy (Jul 19, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2018)

10/10


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 26, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2018)

6/10


----------



## RascalCrossing (Jul 26, 2018)

6/10

please give me a good rating, ty


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jul 26, 2018)

9/10

It's cute :3


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 26, 2018)

6.5/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2018)

5/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 26, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Bosmer (Jul 26, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2018)

6/10


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 26, 2018)

4/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2018)

5/10


----------



## uyumin (Jul 26, 2018)

3/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2018)

1/10 idk who they are, lmao


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 27, 2018)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 27, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 28, 2018)

10/10.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

3/10 is that a sesame Street character?


----------



## uyumin (Jul 28, 2018)

2/10


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

2/10


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 28, 2018)

8/10


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2018)

7/10


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

9/10


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

5/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2018)

7/10


----------



## GenericPyramid (Jul 28, 2018)

5.6/10


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 28, 2018)

spooky.
6/10.


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

4/10


----------



## uyumin (Jul 29, 2018)

4/10


----------



## yyohwa (Jul 29, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Lemonsky (Jul 29, 2018)

8/10, that's the best thing I've seen today.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 29, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2018)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 29, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Jul 30, 2018)

9/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 30, 2018)

9/10 

Would be a 10 if the right ear wasn't cut off.


----------



## uyumin (Jul 30, 2018)

6/10


----------



## Bosmer (Jul 30, 2018)

5/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2018)

2/10


----------



## orchidflesh (Jul 30, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Lemonsky (Jul 30, 2018)

9/10, it's adorable and really pleasantly colored.


----------



## Dormire (Jul 30, 2018)

9/10

I see cat, I like.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 30, 2018)

3/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 31, 2018)

10/10!!!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 31, 2018)

10/10


----------



## SubterraneanStars (Jul 31, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 31, 2018)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 31, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 1, 2018)

8.2/10


----------



## Lemonsky (Aug 1, 2018)

10/10, the art style is generally really fancy and I like the expression too!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2018)

7/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 4, 2018)

8/10 refreshing and hip


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 5, 2018)

9/10 looks cool


----------



## Lemonsky (Aug 5, 2018)

8/10, it's really cute! There's quite a lot of blank background going on though.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 5, 2018)

9/10 really like the cat lol


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2018)

8/10


----------



## uyumin (Aug 8, 2018)

6/10


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2018)

5/10 idk who it is, lol


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 12, 2018)

9/10 I like the orange / black colours


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2018)

10/10 the colors are nice


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 19, 2018)

7/10


----------



## uyumin (Aug 19, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 19, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2018)

10/10


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Aug 19, 2018)

9/10
I just like how stark and crisp it looks with minimal use of color.


----------



## Tri (Aug 20, 2018)

7/10 wonderful villager choice and concept, but a little hard to read when scrolling fast.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 20, 2018)

9/10 I love mew


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2018)

10/10 once again


----------



## DORITO-SAN (Aug 20, 2018)

9/10 really coolbut I never saw cowboy bebop


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 20, 2018)

3/10 no comment


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Aug 20, 2018)

9/10
Cute avatar, I like the hoodie~


----------



## babysweatyknees (Aug 20, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 20, 2018)

2/10 I can't read the text D:


----------



## Psydye (Aug 20, 2018)

6.5/10 It's a bit on the kawaii side.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2018)

5/10 it?s just musical notes (laughing as I type this because I feel wrongfully evil, xD).


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 20, 2018)

Psydye said:


> 6.5/10 It's a bit on the kawaii side.



Psydye I rate your avatar 9/10 because I love music and I love how the music note colors.


----------



## Cool Dude (Aug 20, 2018)

I rate you 6/10 because you have a pokemon avatar, even though your username says *ZELDA*Number1

Theres no PokemonNumber1 here.

Lmao I feel so mean


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 20, 2018)

Cool Dude said:


> I rate you 6/10 because you have a pokemon avatar, even though your username says *ZELDA*Number1
> 
> Theres no PokemonNumber1 here.
> 
> Lmao I feel so mean



Yeah you are pretty rude to say that about my username.


----------



## Lemonsky (Aug 21, 2018)

Lunala is great and the art generally looks just the right amount of beautiful and fancy. 9/10.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 21, 2018)

10/10 cat chilling and playing video games


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 21, 2018)

Lemonsky said:


> Lunala is great and the art generally looks just the right amount of beautiful and fancy. 9/10.



thx and I say 7/10 for your avatar.
btw its kinda funny of an animal playing on a 3ds
very nice


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 21, 2018)

7/10


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 21, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 21, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 22, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 22, 2018)

9/10


----------



## uyumin (Aug 22, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Tri (Aug 22, 2018)

10/10. I like expressive character avatars because they're easy to see as "you", so to speak. The composition is striking as well.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 24, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 24, 2018)

5/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 24, 2018)

10/10, it's probably my favorite avatar that you have used.


----------



## dedenne (Aug 24, 2018)

8/10


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Aug 24, 2018)

7/10 Link is always cool. lol


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 24, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> 10/10, it's probably my favorite avatar that you have used.



Aww thanks! It's mine favourite too.

@above 6/10


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 24, 2018)

10/10 same reason as maple silver lol


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 24, 2018)

7/10

I'm guessing my rate for my avatar is going to be 0/10


----------



## Zireael (Aug 24, 2018)

Nah not 0. I'd give it a 4/10, because the image itself is nice, but it doesn't make for a good avatar due to the largely vertical dimensions. If you cropped it to fit the avatar size requirements for the forums it would fit a little better, and appear much crisper with less compression as a result. I think it has good potential.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 25, 2018)

8/10 v pretty


----------



## Mayor Jack (Aug 25, 2018)

Wow, that avatar is amazing! Could you tell me what programme you used to make it or if you hand-drew it. Mine is just a screenshot from ACNL lol. 10/10

Edit-Oops I was looking at the person above the Waluigi one. But the Waluigi one is cool too. It's cool that you've got an animated one. 7/10


----------



## Lemonsky (Aug 25, 2018)

I really like the job at Brewster's so I like the avatar too! The barista outfit is neat. 8/10.


----------



## salty- (Aug 25, 2018)

9/10 Calico cats are the best


----------



## Cress (Aug 25, 2018)

9.5/10 for the great pixel art


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 25, 2018)

7/10 looks cool


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 25, 2018)

Very nice avatar salty

I rate it 7/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Elvengale said:


> Nah not 0. I'd give it a 4/10, because the image itself is nice, but it doesn't make for a good avatar due to the largely vertical dimensions. If you cropped it to fit the avatar size requirements for the forums it would fit a little better, and appear much crisper with less compression as a result. I think it has good potential.



Well one thing you shouldn't say about people avatars don't look good as a avatar, its not very nice to say that.
btw your avatar is little to big


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 25, 2018)

5/10


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 25, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Zireael (Aug 25, 2018)

JackFromUNa said:


> Wow, that avatar is amazing! Could you tell me what programme you used to make it or if you hand-drew it. Mine is just a screenshot from ACNL lol. 10/10


Thank you! It's a cropping of some art I did, but it was drawn with Paint Tool SAI. 

@Hyrule_Crossing Solid 9/10 for wholesome doggo. Love that snoot.


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 25, 2018)

9/10 very pretty art!!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 25, 2018)

10/10, love me some Hannibal


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 25, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 25, 2018)

Elvengale said:


> Thank you! It's a cropping of some art I did, but it was drawn with Paint Tool SAI.
> 
> @Hyrule_Crossing Solid 9/10 for wholesome doggo. Love that snoot.



Thank you! That’s one of my IRL doggos.

@Pokeclasher 10/10 I think it’s pretty cool!


----------



## Mayor Jack (Aug 26, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 26, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 26, 2018)

6/10

and rate Pokechasher avatar and not my because everyone gives me bad ratings on my avatar, so I know what your rating is going to be for my avatar.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 26, 2018)

@ZeldaNumber1 I like splatoon so 9/10


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Aug 26, 2018)

8/10 Cute


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 27, 2018)

8/10 It looks very nice!


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 27, 2018)

8/10 cuteee!


----------



## BenPlusAC (Aug 27, 2018)

7.8/10 
Something about it puts me off...


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 27, 2018)

2/10


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

10/10 looks cute and cool at the same time lol


----------



## Zerous (Aug 27, 2018)

8/10 bc doggo


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

9/10 imo a bit too orange for me but I still like it a lot


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

9/10 for reason I just said lol


----------



## Mayor Jack (Aug 28, 2018)

8.5/10! This is different from the avatar you had before and I like the cartoony style of it!


----------



## BlackRoseArekku (Aug 28, 2018)

10/10 Very cool and blue.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 28, 2018)

8/10 I like Cheri but the default is a bit off. Otherwise it’s still good!


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 28, 2018)

8/10 cute


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 30, 2018)

6/10 or 7/10

idk really


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 30, 2018)

6/10 or 7/10 but there is to much orange


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 30, 2018)

9/10 precious


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2018)

10/10 WAH


----------



## Mayor Jack (Aug 31, 2018)

9/10! If it was turquoise instead it would be 10.


----------



## Cress (Aug 31, 2018)

Mmmmmmm, 8/10.
turquoise gud


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 31, 2018)

7/10
It's creepy...


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 31, 2018)

4/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 31, 2018)

6/10


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2018)

7/10


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 31, 2018)

5/10. Can't tell what it is, but I like the colour black.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 31, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 1, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Dormire (Sep 1, 2018)

10/10


----------



## MilkHunter (Sep 2, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Dormire (Sep 2, 2018)

5/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 2, 2018)

8/10 I just realized that the eyes blink lol


----------



## Dormire (Sep 2, 2018)

10/10 for Waluigi


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 2, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Dormire (Sep 3, 2018)

10/10


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 3, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 3, 2018)

6/10


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Dormire (Sep 3, 2018)

space cowboy/10


----------



## Cress (Sep 4, 2018)

10/10 for being animated too!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 4, 2018)

9/10


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 4, 2018)

10/10 it's a dog.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 4, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Dormire (Sep 4, 2018)

9/10


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 4, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2018)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 4, 2018)

8/10


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Sep 4, 2018)

5/10 Not bad.


----------



## Dormire (Sep 5, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 5, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 6, 2018)

I seen it to many times that now the rate is one bit lower then it was before.

6/10

my is 0/10


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2018)

6.5/10 for being cute


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 6, 2018)

5/10


----------



## Dormire (Sep 6, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 6, 2018)

9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 6, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 7, 2018)

3/10


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 7, 2018)

6/10


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 7, 2018)

9/10


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 7, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2018)

5/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 7, 2018)

6/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 8, 2018)

6/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 8, 2018)

6/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 8, 2018)

8/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 8, 2018)

7 / 10


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 8, 2018)

5/10


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 19, 2018)

8/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 19, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 20, 2018)

9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 20, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 20, 2018)

6/10


----------



## moonlightxo (Sep 20, 2018)

7/10 I don't really like Zelda, but the avatar is pretty cool.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 20, 2018)

7/10 cute


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 20, 2018)

8/10


----------



## PugLovex (Sep 20, 2018)

9/10, I love Stitches


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 20, 2018)

10/10 so cute       same he is the best


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 20, 2018)

7/10
Not my favorite villager, but it’s still pretty cute


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 20, 2018)

8/10

cuz callie sux but shes still a squid sister


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 20, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 21, 2018)

8/10


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 21, 2018)

6/10


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 21, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 21, 2018)

4/10


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 21, 2018)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 21, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 22, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 22, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 23, 2018)

6/10


----------



## StrayBluet (Sep 23, 2018)

8/10


----------



## kelpy (Sep 23, 2018)

6/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 24, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 24, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 25, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 25, 2018)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 25, 2018)

9/10!


----------



## Tri (Sep 26, 2018)

7/10 Good pic but it's hard to see in that aspect ratio


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 26, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 26, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Carya (Sep 26, 2018)

7/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 26, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Captain Avian (Sep 26, 2018)

10/10


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 26, 2018)

9/10


----------



## teto (Sep 26, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Cascade (Sep 26, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 26, 2018)

7/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 26, 2018)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 26, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 26, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 27, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 28, 2018)

5/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 28, 2018)

6/10


----------



## Akira-chan (Sep 28, 2018)

I mean its from a movie but eh i guess.  4/10


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 28, 2018)

6/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 28, 2018)

4/10 idk really


----------



## hamster (Sep 28, 2018)

2/10


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 28, 2018)

7.5/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 28, 2018)

6/10


----------



## Cascade (Sep 28, 2018)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 29, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 29, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 29, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 29, 2018)

5/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 29, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 29, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 30, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 30, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 30, 2018)

5/10


----------



## hamster (Oct 1, 2018)

6/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 1, 2018)

8/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 1, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 1, 2018)

10/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 1, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 1, 2018)

10/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 10, 2018)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 10, 2018)

9/10 Is that Mario wearing a wedding dress?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 10, 2018)

yes its a girly mario ewww

anyways Nintendofan I rate your avatar 9/10


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 11, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 11, 2018)

6/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 11, 2018)

Firelight said:


> yes its a girly mario ewww



AIN'T HE JUST DARLIN THO

@Pokeclasher 9/10 it'd be even better if you invested in an avatar width extension ^^


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 11, 2018)

no he is not pretty so that's why I said "ewww"

anyways 6/10


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 11, 2018)

8/10


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 11, 2018)

5/10


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 11, 2018)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 12, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 12, 2018)

9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 12, 2018)

9/10


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Oct 12, 2018)

7/10 Looks nice.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 13, 2018)

6/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 2, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 3, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 3, 2018)

3/10


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 3, 2018)

4/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 3, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 3, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 3, 2018)

I say 7/10 or maybe 8/10


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 3, 2018)

9/10 I love wolves


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 3, 2018)

10/10!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 4, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Jtheburger567 (Nov 4, 2018)

5/10 ( no comment )


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 4, 2018)

10/10 ( no comment )


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 4, 2018)

8/10


----------



## LaFra (Nov 4, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 4, 2018)

9/10
I like fan art of villagers


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 4, 2018)

9/10


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Nov 4, 2018)

6/10, not a huge fan of Just Dance


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 4, 2018)

3/10


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 4, 2018)

2/10

not a huge fan of legend of zelda


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 4, 2018)

heh idk I like rabbits but I say its a little weird calling it the bunny Queen

8/10


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 4, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 4, 2018)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 5, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 8, 2018)

6/10


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 12, 2018)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 13, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 13, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 19, 2018)

8/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 19, 2018)

7/10 would be better if the image was bigger/cropped better


----------



## Bosmer (Nov 19, 2018)

10/10 I love Wendy


----------



## nanpan (Nov 19, 2018)

10/10 reminds me of snotgirl


----------



## TikkiToxin (Nov 19, 2018)

Not bad, not bad, and if it's who I'm thinking of, that's a solid 9/10.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 19, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 19, 2018)

7/10
very nice


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 19, 2018)

6/10
I like the artwork but LoZ stuff is overused tbh


----------



## Haskell (Nov 20, 2018)

3?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 20, 2018)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 20, 2018)

8/10


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 20, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 20, 2018)

7/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cwynne said:


> 6/10
> I like the artwork but LoZ stuff is overused tbh



you got a problem with zelda fans!


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 20, 2018)

Firelight said:


> you got a problem with zelda fans!



nope, I am one myself, I've played the majority of the games. My favorite is still OG Zelda lol, botw was great tho
7/10 for literally the same reason but I like the art xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raskell said:


> 3?



*gasp* lmao


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 20, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 20, 2018)

Cwynne said:


> nope, I am one myself, I've played the majority of the games. My favorite is still OG Zelda lol, botw was great tho
> 7/10 for literally the same reason but I like the art xD



welp here is one thing idc if your tired of seeing Loz avatars that I use and I use them the most because all my three towns are zelda towns so there.


user above:
even idk where its from but i'll still say 9/10


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 20, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 20, 2018)

me like that fighter in the game 9/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 20, 2018)

8/10

Really nice art, though the face is a bit out of center.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 20, 2018)

welp that makes me want to remove my avatar

7/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

there I got rid of it even idk what you were talking about her face because to me her face seemed just fine and no one else talked about it.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 21, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Reyrey (Nov 21, 2018)

8/10 cool idk what character but seems interesting


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 21, 2018)

Reyrey said:


> 8/10 cool idk what character but seems interesting



4/10
Btw that character is Bayonetta


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 21, 2018)

Bayonetta is fantastic

Also 7/10, you should get the avatar width extension so it can be higher quality!! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Firelight said:


> welp that makes me want to remove my avatar
> 
> 7/10
> 
> ...



Whoa boi no need to blow things out of proportion lol


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 21, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 21, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Bayonetta is fantastic
> 
> Also 7/10, you should get the avatar width extension so it can be higher quality!! ^^
> 
> ...



Plz stop calling me a boy cause I'm a girl and I removed my zelda avatar because maplesilver didn't like her face.

user above me:
9/10


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 22, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 22, 2018)

master 9/10


----------



## Lemonsky (Nov 22, 2018)

8/10, it's adorable! The expression is sweet and Flareon is just generally nice to see since it's so fluffy.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 22, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 22, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 22, 2018)

10/10 not my favourite eeveelution but still


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 22, 2018)

10/10


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 22, 2018)

8/10


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 22, 2018)

8.937468472/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 22, 2018)

7/10
jingle bell jingle bell jingle bell rock


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 22, 2018)

flareon/10

(flareon=9.753)


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 22, 2018)

9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 22, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Nadene (Nov 23, 2018)

7/10
idk who that is but i dont like black and white​


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 23, 2018)

7/10


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 24, 2018)

10/10
freaking adorable.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 24, 2018)

8/10


----------



## tae (Nov 24, 2018)

6/10, vey festive tho.


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 24, 2018)

10/10 very cool, me likey


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 24, 2018)

8/10


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 25, 2018)

7.41/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 26, 2018)

8/10 or 9/10


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 26, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 26, 2018)

this is such a wonderful fighter 9/10


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 26, 2018)

8.95/1O


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 26, 2018)

8.95? huh

anyways 8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 26, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 26, 2018)

8/10, sharp


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 26, 2018)

7/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Nov 26, 2018)

7/10, pretty cute.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 26, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 26, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 26, 2018)

10/10


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 27, 2018)

9/10


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 27, 2018)

7/10 cute


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 27, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 27, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 27, 2018)

6/10
Not really my cup of tea honestly


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 27, 2018)

cause you don't know the monster

5/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 27, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 27, 2018)

9/10


----------



## nanpan (Nov 27, 2018)

preeeetty ~ 10/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 27, 2018)

pretty 9/10


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 28, 2018)

10/10


----------



## SkylaF (Nov 28, 2018)

I dig it 10/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 29, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Cress (Nov 29, 2018)

10/10!


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 29, 2018)

Idk who it is but I love the art style, 8/10


----------



## Damniel (Nov 29, 2018)

6/10


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 30, 2018)

10/10

I like Gengars.


----------



## michealsmells (Nov 30, 2018)

10/10 its a babey boy


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 30, 2018)

10/10 cuute


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 30, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Jtheburger567 (Nov 30, 2018)

freaking love rhinos sooooooooooo 10/10


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 30, 2018)

9/10 festive af burgerrr


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 30, 2018)

10/10 jingle them keys when you in the club~
           Pull it out, make it shake so they know wassup


----------



## StrayBluet (Nov 30, 2018)

Pretty good drawing 8/ 10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 30, 2018)

9/10 makes me laugh


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 30, 2018)

10/10 cute


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 30, 2018)

9/10 It goes nice with your aesthetic.


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 30, 2018)

Hehe. 10/10


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 30, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 1, 2018)

10/10 really like it!


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 1, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 1, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Mayor Jack (Dec 1, 2018)

9.5/10! I really like the style and the colours!


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 1, 2018)

9/10 I like Tangy and the artstyle is really good.


----------



## Mayor Jack (Dec 1, 2018)

I love the simplicity and how it is animated so I'll give it a 7/10, even though I haven't played Pikmin.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 1, 2018)

8/10


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 1, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 2, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Dec 6, 2018)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 6, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 7, 2018)

9/10


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 8, 2018)

3/10


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 8, 2018)

5/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 8, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Dec 9, 2018)

5/10


----------



## Dim (Dec 15, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## elce (Dec 15, 2018)

6/10


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~ (Dec 16, 2018)

5/10


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 16, 2018)

5/10


----------



## Captain Avian (Dec 16, 2018)

5/10


----------



## Dim (Dec 16, 2018)

6/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 16, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 16, 2018)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 17, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 17, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2018)

2/10 it is very hard to see sorry


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 17, 2018)

I think Pokeclasher's avatar is from Just Dance

anyways 8/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2018)

10/10 its very cute and pretty i love him


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 18, 2018)

8/10 cute


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2018)

thank you 
6/10


----------



## Dim (Dec 18, 2018)

4/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 18, 2018)

9/10 ^-^


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 18, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Dec 18, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2018)

10/10 hes a cutie


----------



## Dim (Dec 19, 2018)

4/10


----------



## Alexis (Dec 20, 2018)

4 out of 10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 20, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Dim (Dec 20, 2018)

6/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 20, 2018)

10/10 nice fiery dragon boi


----------



## Dim (Dec 20, 2018)

9/10 okay he’s brilliant


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 20, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 20, 2018)

11/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 20, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 22, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Dec 22, 2018)

9/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 22, 2018)

7/10 Ivysaur is a good Pok?mon.


----------



## LaFra (Dec 22, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Kamzitty (Dec 22, 2018)

8/10 love the expression


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 22, 2018)

6/10 pretty cute


----------



## Dim (Dec 22, 2018)

10/10 by default cause Guzma


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 23, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Alexis (Dec 23, 2018)

is cute

9.99/10


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 23, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 23, 2018)

7/10


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~ (Dec 23, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 23, 2018)

6/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 24, 2018)

.-.' 4/10


----------



## Dim (Dec 24, 2018)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 24, 2018)

7/10


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 25, 2018)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 26, 2018)

8/10


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 26, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 26, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 26, 2018)

9/10


----------



## mayor madi (Dec 26, 2018)

8/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 26, 2018)

10/10


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 28, 2018)

9/10


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

10/10


----------



## moonford (Dec 28, 2018)

8.5/10

i like it 

(if you don't rate togepi "10/10" i will come after you


----------



## Dim (Dec 28, 2018)

8/10 you represent your favorite Pok?mon and I respect that


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

10/10 bulba power ^^


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 28, 2018)

8/10


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 29, 2018)

10/10


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 29, 2018)

10/10!


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 29, 2018)

What is that? A fnaf character? Idk so 3/10


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 29, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> What is that? A fnaf character? Idk so 3/10



It's a Luxray lol.
7/10.


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~ (Dec 29, 2018)

10/10 best pokemon


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

10/10 100%


----------



## moonford (Dec 29, 2018)

9. 

it makes me feel happy or something lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

(btw my avatar is a photo of me eating a banana and looking at _you_ like that to let you know that anything below 8/10 is atrocious for the queen togepi)


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

10/10 because all hail queen togepi (and king dedede i'm soz)


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 1, 2019)

8/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 1, 2019)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 1, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 1, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 2, 2019)

8/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2019)

8/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 2, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 2, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Sarcastic Soul (Jan 2, 2019)

8/10​


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2019)

10/10


----------



## tae (Jan 2, 2019)

5/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Arasuda (Jan 2, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Jan 2, 2019)

8/10


----------



## tae (Jan 2, 2019)

10/10 love


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 2, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 2, 2019)

9/10 won't bother to blend background in


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 2, 2019)

10/10


----------



## tae (Jan 2, 2019)

6/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2019)

8:10


----------



## Arasuda (Jan 3, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 3, 2019)

9/10


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 3, 2019)

10/10.


----------



## skylucario (Jan 3, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 3, 2019)

8/10


----------



## tae (Jan 3, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Sarcastic Soul (Jan 3, 2019)

9/10


----------



## moonford (Jan 3, 2019)

interesting colours but fairly basic 

6/10


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 3, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Sarcastic Soul (Jan 3, 2019)

moonford said:


> interesting colours but fairly basic
> 
> 6/10



It's the Lesbian Flag, haha!

(and 9/10)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 4, 2019)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2019)

8/10


----------



## carackobama (Jan 4, 2019)

10/10 <3


----------



## matt (Jan 4, 2019)

4/10  mouth looks bit small


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 4, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Marte (Jan 4, 2019)

9/10, I like it !


----------



## hamster (Jan 4, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 4, 2019)

8/10
kinda funny seeing it jumping


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Sarcastic Soul (Jan 4, 2019)

10/10 what an icon


----------



## tae (Jan 4, 2019)

7/10 yay pride


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 4, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 4, 2019)

5/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 5, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Jan 5, 2019)

10/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 5, 2019)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 5, 2019)

8/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 5, 2019)

10/10 (u did the dedede wrong fella lmao)


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 5, 2019)

11/10...I mean 10/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 5, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Kamzitty (Jan 5, 2019)

9/10 cuuute I used to be obsessed with Kpop ahaha


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 5, 2019)

10/10 cute!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 5, 2019)

10/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 5, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 6, 2019)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 6, 2019)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 6, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 6, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 6, 2019)

9/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 6, 2019)

10/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 6, 2019)

9/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 6, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 7, 2019)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 7, 2019)

9/10


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 7, 2019)

8/10


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 7, 2019)

9/10.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 7, 2019)

10/10


----------



## hamster (Jan 8, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 8, 2019)

7/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 8, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 11, 2019)

8/10 =)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 11, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2019)

idk too neutral and i haven't seen the series so 6/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 11, 2019)

10/10 big cig energy


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 11, 2019)

Buffed in Smash Ultimate so 10/10


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 11, 2019)

10/10 one of the best girls <33


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 12, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 13, 2019)

10/10


----------



## XAustin (Jan 14, 2019)

10/10. That creature on a pic is cute


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2019)

9/10 I like the colors!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 14, 2019)

9/10


----------



## tae (Jan 14, 2019)

7/10  cute!


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 14, 2019)

10/10 whole mood


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 14, 2019)

I am a King Dedede fan, so yeah it will be 10/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 14, 2019)

10/10 fits the aesthetic. Used to be into MLP a few years back lolol


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 14, 2019)

8/10 King Dedede is one of my favorite Kirby characters.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 14, 2019)

great art
8/10 or 9/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



raeyoung said:


> 10/10 fits the aesthetic. Used to be into MLP a few years back lolol



nice xD
the show did got more lamer, so I did stop being into MLP but two years later then I was like why not give it another shot even show did got worst. So these days I'm kinda into MLP again


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 14, 2019)

9/10, name kinda goes with avatar, plus I always thought Luna was the prettiest ever.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 14, 2019)

8/10
And yes Luna is pretty, but to me Rarity is the prettiest


----------



## Dim (Jan 14, 2019)

8/10 pretty great


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jan 14, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 15, 2019)

hmm 7/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 15, 2019)

9/10 I like this one a lot


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 15, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 15, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Jan 15, 2019)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 15, 2019)

8/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 15, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 16, 2019)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 16, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 16, 2019)

7/10


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 16, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Jan 16, 2019)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 16, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 18, 2019)

7 / 10 

Still prefering colored


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 18, 2019)

idk 6 or 7/10


----------



## Dim (Jan 18, 2019)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 19, 2019)

7/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 20, 2019)

9/10
because its nice to see mario is finally working happy with luigi


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 20, 2019)

7/10
sorry she looks sad or mad


----------



## Captain Avian (Jan 20, 2019)

5/10


----------



## Dim (Jan 20, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 20, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 20, 2019)

6/10


----------



## ribbonbunnies (Jan 20, 2019)

7/10 uwu


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 20, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 20, 2019)

10 / 10 Somehow I love it


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Jan 20, 2019)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 20, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 21, 2019)

7 / 10


----------



## Wildtown (Jan 21, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 21, 2019)

10 / 10 :'D


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 21, 2019)

8/10


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Jan 21, 2019)

9/10 nice


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 21, 2019)

6/10 Would be higher if the background wasn't slighly off-shade from the forum's.


----------



## Dim (Jan 22, 2019)

^dunno how to fix that

6/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2019)

10/10 how can u dislike kirby??


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 22, 2019)

6/10 minecraft?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 22, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 22, 2019)

It's really nicely drawn and has a pleasant coloration. I like how well it goes with the user title and signature too! 8/10.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2019)

(no mine is not minecraft lolll)

8/10 v cute


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 22, 2019)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 22, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 22, 2019)

5/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 23, 2019)

8 / 10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 24, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 25, 2019)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 25, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 25, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Runaburezu (Jan 25, 2019)

6/10 looks more like a wallpaper


----------



## Dim (Jan 25, 2019)

7/10 is that Bunnelby cosplay...?


----------



## Runaburezu (Jan 25, 2019)

Diggersby. Though probably little difference. I made it myself!
7.5/10, looks comfy


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 25, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Dim (Jan 25, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 25, 2019)

8/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Runaburezu said:


> 6/10 looks more like a wallpaper



to bad you don't even know what was on my avatar to understand why it looked that way


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 25, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 26, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 26, 2019)

8.5/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 26, 2019)

9/10
cause everyone else always have anime avatars and this avatar is beauty!

- - - Post Merge - - -

and because its not an anime avatar


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 28, 2019)

9/10


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 28, 2019)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 28, 2019)

8/10


----------



## PyroMike (Jan 28, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Dim (Jan 28, 2019)

8/10 lol


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 28, 2019)

8/10


----------



## StrayBluet (Jan 28, 2019)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 29, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 1, 2019)

7/10. I like the neutral colors, but it's also a bit small. It goes perfectly with the signature image though.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 1, 2019)

10 / 10 cute


----------



## petaI (Feb 3, 2019)

10/10!!


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 3, 2019)

Ooo lovely colors! 8/10, it's really pleasant to look at. The quality is just a little bit grainy though.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 3, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Feb 5, 2019)

7/10
sorry its getting low


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 5, 2019)

6 / 10 not a too big fan of avatars without color, sorry


----------



## Mr_Persona (Feb 5, 2019)

its wasn't a no color avatar
the dragon is suppose to be gray

anyways imo I don't like pink
6/10 sorry but to much just pink avatars around here on belltree


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 5, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Feb 5, 2019)

10/10 c:


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 5, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 6, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Feb 8, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 9, 2019)

10/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 9, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Lucas4080 (Feb 10, 2019)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 10, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 10, 2019)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 10, 2019)

8/10


----------



## StrayBluet (Feb 11, 2019)

9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 11, 2019)

10/10


----------



## princepoke (Feb 12, 2019)

im. sadly not familiar w the person in ur avi 
but a 8/10?
the details on that despite size is amazing


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 12, 2019)

9/10


----------



## creamyy (Feb 12, 2019)

8/10


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 12, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Cwynne (Feb 12, 2019)

8/10 nice


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 12, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Cwynne (Feb 12, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 13, 2019)

10/10


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 13, 2019)

10/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 13, 2019)

10/10 I think it fits your aesthetic very well.


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 13, 2019)

10/10 for you as well my friend (I also think Admiral is very cool as well)!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 13, 2019)

10/10, that villager looks really damn snazzy, I like it.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 13, 2019)

10/10


----------



## gobby (Feb 13, 2019)

I don't know who that man is but his cheekbones are poppin so 10/10


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 13, 2019)

9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 13, 2019)

10/10


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 14, 2019)

9/10


----------



## mnm (Feb 19, 2019)

Hell yes. I love that pfp. 13/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 19, 2019)

10/10 because it's Bambi


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 20, 2019)

10/10 to the confident looking man


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 20, 2019)

10/10 cause its a elf and the animation is cool looking.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 20, 2019)

hmm 9/10 you avatar look swag


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 20, 2019)

10/10 because it's Rover!


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 21, 2019)

10/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 21, 2019)

64/10 I'll always love your avatar <3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2019)

10/10 suppra mayro


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 21, 2019)

k.k slider 10/10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 21, 2019)

5/10


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 21, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Dim (Mar 8, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 8, 2019)

10/10 a Sliggoo from Pokemon with sunglasses from Gurren Lagann?  Yes please.


----------



## Dim (Mar 8, 2019)

10/10 respect your fondness for Lucario c:


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 9, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Mar 11, 2019)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 11, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 11, 2019)

9/10


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 11, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 13, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Car (Mar 13, 2019)

10/10 still need to finish v3 tho


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 13, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Mar 14, 2019)

9/10
its funny


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Biancasbotique (Mar 14, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Mar 14, 2019)

3/10 Sorry, not a fan of that villager (Plus no Kid Cat.) >:


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 14, 2019)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 14, 2019)

8/10


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 25, 2019)

6/10


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 25, 2019)

7/10


----------



## You got mail! (Mar 25, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Mar 25, 2019)

6/5


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 25, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 25, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Mar 25, 2019)

8/10 what's it from?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 25, 2019)

10/10



Vaati said:


> 8/10 what's it from?


Danganronpa


----------



## Zura (Mar 25, 2019)

8/10 That series any good? Thought about getting into it myself but I gotta finish Hunter x Hunter first.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 25, 2019)

10/10, I'd say if you can, play the visual novels instead of watching the anime. If I remember correctly, the anime adaptation of the first game either skips over a lot of stuff or explains it all poorly.


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 25, 2019)

10/10


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 25, 2019)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 25, 2019)

8/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2019)

8/10 bruh u gotta get that avatar width extension


----------



## Haydenv019 (Mar 27, 2019)

_*yawn*_ 8.5/10


----------



## Zura (Mar 27, 2019)

8/10 I really like it for some reason and dont even care for splatoon


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 27, 2019)

10000000000000000000/10 dang, Metapods are way too OP.


----------



## Zura (Mar 28, 2019)

8/10 Love that pokemon


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 28, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Mar 28, 2019)

Hmmm.... 8.9/10


----------



## Zura (Mar 28, 2019)

9/10 Actually notice it's not just some random splatoon character but there as an account theme. Adding to my interest, nice job!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 28, 2019)

10/10, looks cool!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2019)

9/10 very cute <3


----------



## Zura (Mar 28, 2019)

9/10


----------



## lucylives (Mar 29, 2019)

9/10 i like it very much <3


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 29, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 29, 2019)

8/10 well drawn and looks good


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 29, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Dim (Mar 29, 2019)

8/10


----------



## slatka (Mar 29, 2019)

7/10


----------



## maounkhan (Mar 29, 2019)

0/10


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 29, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Mar 29, 2019)

1/10 I hate Batman with a passion


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 30, 2019)

8/10 based on quality, not what I personally like or dislike.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 30, 2019)

8/10


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

6/10 just cause i feel like it


----------



## Halima (Apr 1, 2019)

9/10, hm is that fairy tail?


----------



## duckykate (Apr 1, 2019)

8/10 cool dude bro cat


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 1, 2019)

9/10 Cute!


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

8/10 your avatar is so cute <3


----------



## Halima (Apr 1, 2019)

9/10


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

10/10 cause my hero academia <3


----------



## Halima (Apr 1, 2019)

omg yes hahah


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 1, 2019)

10/10


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 1, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Ojo46 (Apr 1, 2019)

7/10

Looks cool, just don't know who it is exactly.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 2, 2019)

10/10 A++ :3


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

0/10 because batman


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Apr 2, 2019)

7/10


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

6/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 2, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 7, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2019)

9/10


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 7, 2019)

9/10


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 7, 2019)

7/10, cute!


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

8/10 very cute!


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2019)

8/10 very, very kawai!


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 7, 2019)

8/10 Looks like you with long hair. Very, very, very kyo͞ot!


----------



## Dim (Apr 8, 2019)

6/10


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 8, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2019)

7/10


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 8, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 8, 2019)

9/10, it's cool and the art style is cute! I also like the sunflower a lot.


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 8, 2019)

10/10


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Toot (Apr 8, 2019)

4/10


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

6/10 could be cuter


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 8, 2019)

10/10 For Aioi-chan!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2019)

9/10, adorable!


----------



## KipperDen (Apr 8, 2019)

9/10 No idea what it's from but I love it


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 10, 2019)

0/0


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 11, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2019)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 11, 2019)

8/10


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 11, 2019)

7/10


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

8/10 Nice gif


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 12, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 12, 2019)

7/10 I can't really tell what it says.


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Apr 12, 2019)

4/10


----------



## Vikaela (Apr 12, 2019)

2/10


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 12, 2019)

9/10, it's great! The animation feels a little bit too short though, but it's still really nice to look at.


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Apr 12, 2019)

8/10


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 12, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2019)

Fafnir approves! 10/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 12, 2019)

8/10 cute but the eyes are a bit spooky lol


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 12, 2019)

9/10


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 12, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2019)

8/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 12, 2019)

10/10 I can see why you were excited about using it.


----------



## Raienryu (Apr 12, 2019)

8/10 i dig the elemental monkeys


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2019)

Ey Sanji how you been? 10/10


----------



## Raienryu (Apr 12, 2019)

cooking and kicking, also thanks and i dig the mask so 9/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 12, 2019)

9/10, I've never watched One Piece but Sanji looks cool.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 12, 2019)

8/10


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2019)

god how could you not like that?! 9/10


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

8/10


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 12, 2019)

8/10


----------



## dedenne (Apr 12, 2019)

8/10


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2019)

I like your new avatar, 10/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 12, 2019)

7/10


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2019)

I'd love to see this animated but for now 9/10


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 12, 2019)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 12, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2019)

Is that an album? 9/10


----------



## Cascade (Apr 12, 2019)

8/10


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

10/10 Happy lil pokemon



Vaati said:


> I'd love to see this animated but for now 9/10


I would if I had enough BELLS


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2019)

PyroMike said:


> 10/10 Happy lil pokemon
> 
> 
> I would if I had enough BELLS



We need to make you a go fund me! 9/10

Oh god, I just noticed how much animated avatars cost nowadays! How do you guys function?! The extension itself should be considered a rare collectible.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

9.5/10



Vaati said:


> We need to make you a go fund me! 9/10


Maybe I could corner the market with cake collectibles...


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2019)

Do you have any seashells? 9.5/10


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

9.5/10



Vaati said:


> Do you have any seashells? 9.5/10


*1*


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2019)

Damn!
I wanna send you some seashells but It doesn't let me! Not letting poor people have animated avatars is just mean! 

Lets start a petition! 10/10


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

10/10



Vaati said:


> Damn!
> I wanna send you some seashells but It doesn't let me! Not letting poor people have animated avatars is just mean!
> 
> Lets start a petition! 10/10


ok


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 12, 2019)

Vaati said:


> Is that an album? 9/10



It's actually a single. It was the cover for the record of Bruce Springsteen's "Hungry Heart" record.

Anyways, 8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2019)

10/10 I love that song but im just not familiar with those kinds of things. Im so stupid!!


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 13, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 13, 2019)

10/10 BROFIST


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 13, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2019)

10/10, per usual


----------



## Zura (Apr 13, 2019)

10/10 as expected


----------



## Dim (Apr 13, 2019)

8/10 cool


----------



## chamsae (Apr 13, 2019)

6/10 cute


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 13, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Apr 14, 2019)

6/10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Apr 14, 2019)

6/10 mostly cuz i cant see what it is

is it a dog and a duck on a cloud lmao


----------



## Miharu (Apr 14, 2019)

10/10 cute


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 14, 2019)

10/10 Iconic


----------



## Hayleigh_1 (Apr 14, 2019)

9/10. Great shadows and outfits. Background is a bit bland. Other that that it's great!


----------



## dedenne (Apr 14, 2019)

5/10


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 14, 2019)

8/10


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 14, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 14, 2019)

9/10 Bonus points because Jojo


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2019)

It's aight but I like big yoshi better 5/10


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 14, 2019)

9/10 I like his hair


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 14, 2019)

7.5/10


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2019)

10/10


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 14, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 14, 2019)

10/10


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 14, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 14, 2019)

Vaati said:


> It's aight but I like big yoshi better 5/10


what


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 14, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2019)

Nox said:


> what









15/16


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 14, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 14, 2019)

5/10





Vaati said:


> 15/16


Oh that lol. I never played Super Mario RPG until a year ago on snes classic but for some reason I never found that yoshi place.


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 14, 2019)

10/10 For Big Yoshi!


----------



## Miharu (Apr 14, 2019)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 15, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Bcat (Apr 15, 2019)

You know I/had to do it to em


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 15, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 15, 2019)

Wish I could rate your One Punch Man avatar D:

7/10 really silly


----------



## dedenne (Apr 15, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Apr 15, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Bcat (Apr 15, 2019)

5/10


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 15, 2019)

7.5/10


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 15, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Bcat (Apr 15, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 15, 2019)

Fabulous 9/10


----------



## Bcat (Apr 15, 2019)

cute! 7/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 15, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 15, 2019)

7/10, that was perhaps the best alt color for Yoshi in Smash 4 and it sucks they replaced it with the Yarn Yoshi alt in Ultimate


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 15, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Apr 16, 2019)

5/10


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2019)

3/10


----------



## Bcat (Apr 16, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2019)

5/10


----------



## Derpykat (Apr 16, 2019)

5/10! ♥


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2019)

7/10


----------



## LunaRover (Apr 16, 2019)

9/10 It goes great with the gif signature. Haven't yet played a persona game but love the chara designs.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 16, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 16, 2019)

7 / 10


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2019)

LunaRover said:


> 9/10 It goes great with the gif signature. Haven't yet played a persona game but love the chara designs.


Thank you! She is my favorite character from the series 

Both unique and cute. Definite quality and I assume you drew that yourself? Good job!
9.5/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 16, 2019)

8/10 cool


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2019)

10/10 for Yoshi.


----------



## Dim (Apr 16, 2019)

9/10 :3


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 16, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 16, 2019)

8/10, he's gonna do it to us


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 16, 2019)

9/10


----------



## lucylives (Apr 17, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 17, 2019)

10/10


----------



## lucylives (Apr 17, 2019)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 17, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 17, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2019)

9/10 I love me some genocide


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 17, 2019)

10/10 for Persona


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 17, 2019)

10/10 for Lucario


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 18, 2019)

8/10


----------



## ShizukaJoestar (Apr 19, 2019)

10/10


----------



## You got mail! (Apr 19, 2019)

4/10


----------



## Shinigamii (Apr 19, 2019)

10/10


----------



## You got mail! (Apr 19, 2019)

11/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 19, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 20, 2019)

Glad to see you liked the new version of the signature! Still a definite 9/10 for the avatar, might need to fix that one up aswell.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 20, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 20, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 20, 2019)

8/10, I like the color scheme (especially the shades of blue) and that it fits with the signature. The little animation is a nice addition too.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 20, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Wildtown (Apr 20, 2019)

10/10 because of Joseph joestar (i believe thats who it is xD)


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 20, 2019)

7/10


----------



## moonford (Apr 20, 2019)

5/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 20, 2019)

6/10


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 20, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 20, 2019)

It's an ok picture but It could of been done better. You do have great taste though, Joseph is awesome! 8/10


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Apr 22, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 22, 2019)

It's quite nicely made, lineless art is fancy. 8/10.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 22, 2019)

9/10 Cute, and the background color matches the site.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 22, 2019)

8/10


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 22, 2019)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 22, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 22, 2019)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 23, 2019)

10/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 23, 2019)

5/10 Good aesthetic but maybe not great for an avatar. Generally I find a good avatar has one thing in focus and everything else is meant to enhance that, but this doesn't seem to have anything in focus. Hope that wasn't too harsh, just my thoughts on it.


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2019)

Your corners are bugging me lol  9/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 23, 2019)

7/10 the hat removal was cool until that wierd face showed up.


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2019)

I still wish they went with the lightnovel Tyna look but oh well. 5/10 not even transperent


----------



## Marte (Apr 23, 2019)

Jealous that you can use GIFs. 7/10


----------



## Zireael (Apr 23, 2019)

10/10, pretty artstyle and it's framed nicely. The aesthetic really appeals to me.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 23, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 24, 2019)

4/10


Vaati said:


> I still wish they went with the lightnovel Tyna look but oh well. 5/10 not even transperent


how do I make it transparent?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 24, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2019)

Nox said:


> 4/10
> how do I make it transparent?



I could try to make the background transparent. Give me a second!

10/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 26, 2019)

0/0


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 26, 2019)

-1/-1


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 26, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 26, 2019)

8/10!

Never watched the show, but I’ve heard amazing things about it!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 26, 2019)

7/10.

You should watch it, its intense.


----------



## Zura (Apr 26, 2019)

It's aight 7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 26, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Hat' (Apr 26, 2019)

7/10!!


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 26, 2019)

10/10 I don't know who that is, but it looks nicely done! Compliments to the artist!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 26, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Apr 26, 2019)

10/10 :>


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 26, 2019)

8/10 it's a darn good egg


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 26, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Halony (Apr 27, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> 8/10 it's a darn good egg


You're darn tootin

8/10


----------



## Hat' (Apr 27, 2019)

anime, yes 10/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 27, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2019)

7/10 for the lulz


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 27, 2019)

9/10 

Nice avatar :3c

Looks really aesthetically pleasing :0 
​


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 27, 2019)

7.5/10


----------



## Beanz (Apr 27, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Spacie (Apr 27, 2019)

6.5/10


----------



## piske (Apr 27, 2019)

10/10 not sure what it is, but it has a Swiss roll! Mmm!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 27, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2019)

Always a 10/10 mate


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 28, 2019)

10/10


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 28, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 30, 2019)

Bump​


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 30, 2019)

10/10, spinning cane!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 30, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Dim (May 5, 2019)

10/10

Mine’s too small isn’t it? :<


----------



## buny (May 5, 2019)

awww it's tiny 7/10


----------



## Halony (May 5, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (May 5, 2019)

10/10


----------



## tae (May 5, 2019)

5/10. not bad, kinda small tho.


----------



## Dim (May 5, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Wildtown (May 5, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Sweetley (May 5, 2019)

10/10


----------



## PyroMike (May 5, 2019)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 5, 2019)

8/10


----------



## StrayBluet (May 5, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Zura (May 5, 2019)

it's aight 7/10


----------



## Dim (May 5, 2019)

8/10 cool


----------



## Raayzx (May 6, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 6, 2019)

10/10 looking good


----------



## PyroMike (May 6, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Dim (May 6, 2019)

6/10


----------



## PyroMike (May 6, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Midoriya (May 6, 2019)

7/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 6, 2019)

8.5/10 I love it but I love your old avatar even more :>


----------



## PyroMike (May 6, 2019)

11/10


----------



## Zura (May 6, 2019)

12/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 6, 2019)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 6, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (May 7, 2019)

5/10


----------



## Midoriya (May 7, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Dim (May 7, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Zura (May 7, 2019)

9/10


----------



## MapleSilver (May 7, 2019)

8/10 Pretty good.


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 7, 2019)

10/10, I love Pikmin!


----------



## Dim (May 8, 2019)

5/10 just not a fan of the album art cover


----------



## Raayzx (May 8, 2019)

10/10


----------



## PaperCat (May 8, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (May 9, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Dim (May 9, 2019)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 10, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Raayzx (May 10, 2019)

5/10


----------



## Zura (May 10, 2019)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 10, 2019)

10/10


----------



## trista (May 11, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Dim (May 11, 2019)

9/10 I hate me too


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2019)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 11, 2019)

8/10


----------



## PyroMike (May 12, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 12, 2019)

8/10


----------



## PyroMike (May 12, 2019)

0/10 Himiko


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Hat' (May 14, 2019)

10/10 cute as hell!!!!


----------



## Raayzx (May 14, 2019)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 14, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 14, 2019)

8/10


----------



## PaperCat (May 14, 2019)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 14, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Zura (May 15, 2019)

You need to update sometime 9/10


----------



## rhinoo (May 15, 2019)

i love rnr2 10/10


----------



## buniichu (May 15, 2019)

9/10 I do like animals, but personal favorite is a dolphin. :3 &#55357;&#56364;


----------



## Hat' (May 15, 2019)

10/10 because.... sagiri


----------



## Zura (May 15, 2019)

im_the_rhino said:


> i love rnr2 10/10


What does that mean?

Cute 9/10


----------



## rhinoo (May 15, 2019)

9.9999/10.

I'm mean.


----------



## dedenne (May 15, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Zura (May 15, 2019)

Frog chan from MHA and a gif to top it off. 9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 15, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 15, 2019)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 15, 2019)

9.5/10


----------



## Raayzx (May 16, 2019)

5/10 it's kinda bland


----------



## Dim (May 16, 2019)

5/10 sorry, not my cup of tea.


----------



## Midoriya (May 16, 2019)

10/10 it looks like a boo mafia thug that’s going to come up and ghost me


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 16, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Zura (May 16, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Hat' (May 16, 2019)

9/10!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 16, 2019)

6/10


----------



## buny (May 16, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Dim (May 16, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 16, 2019)

8/10


----------



## NathanBros (May 16, 2019)

9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 17, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

6/10


----------



## rhinoo (May 18, 2019)

5/10, it's May.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 18, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2019)

6/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 19, 2019)

7.5/10


----------



## Zura (May 21, 2019)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 21, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 21, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Dim (May 21, 2019)

9/10 It’s pretty funny.


----------



## Zura (May 21, 2019)

Iconic 8/10


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Zura (May 22, 2019)

6/10


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

6/10


----------



## MapleSilver (May 22, 2019)

7/10 Rhinos are nice animals.


----------



## Zura (May 22, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Dim (May 22, 2019)

7/10 lol what


----------



## MapleSilver (May 22, 2019)

9/10 Yoshi is a good character and I like what you did with the egg before this avatar.


----------



## Zura (May 22, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Liability (May 22, 2019)

10/10


----------



## ScaryGhosts (May 22, 2019)

10/10 so cute!


----------



## Liability (May 22, 2019)

aww thank you so much! 10/10 for you as well


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 22, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Zura (May 22, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 23, 2019)

10/10.

Love the background characters.


----------



## rhinoo (May 23, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Dim (May 23, 2019)

8/10 I like how it’s sucking on that rock.


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2019)

Iconic 9/10


----------



## Midoriya (May 23, 2019)

10/10


----------



## rhinoo (May 23, 2019)

Nox said:


> 8/10 I like how it’s sucking on that rock.



It's licking a tortoise...

Also Riley is my second favourite character from diamond and pearl so 10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 23, 2019)

7/10


----------



## moonbyu (May 23, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Dim (May 23, 2019)

10/10 kirbs


----------



## rhinoo (May 24, 2019)

black yoshi 9/10


----------



## Dim (May 24, 2019)

8/10 a rhino and a tortoise. I smell a good cartoon show.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2019)

8/10

cool yoshi but i prefer the older yoshi arts


----------



## buniichu (May 24, 2019)

8/10 nice


----------



## Zura (May 24, 2019)

I like the circle look 9/10


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2019)

idk the anime/game soo...uh 7/10


----------



## Zura (May 24, 2019)

Kimetsu no Yaiba, it's an manga/anime  10/10 perfection


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2019)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 27, 2019)

9.5/10


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

7/10 bit blurry but I'm on mobile so Idk.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 29, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

10/10


----------



## deerprongs (May 29, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Dim (May 29, 2019)

8/10 such great friends!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 31, 2019)

8/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 31, 2019)

64/10 best darned icon I ever saw


----------



## Raayzx (May 31, 2019)

10/10


----------



## buniichu (May 31, 2019)

10.5/10


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2019)

11/10


----------



## Dim (May 31, 2019)

9/10


----------



## MapleSilver (May 31, 2019)

8/10 Meta Knight is a great character.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 1, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jun 2, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 3, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 3, 2019)

8/10, that's a really fitting face for Pikachu.  The art is generally pleasant to look at too.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 3, 2019)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 3, 2019)

6.5/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 3, 2019)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 4, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 5, 2019)

8/10


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 5, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2019)

5/10


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jun 5, 2019)

6/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 5, 2019)

8/10 Swans are lovely birds.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 5, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 7, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Jun 8, 2019)

9/10 UwU


----------



## buniichu (Jun 8, 2019)

8/10 :3


----------



## Dim (Jun 8, 2019)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Jun 9, 2019)

9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 9, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Megan. (Jun 12, 2019)

6/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 12, 2019)

7/10


----------



## buniichu (Jun 12, 2019)

9/10 :3


----------



## Dim (Jun 12, 2019)

9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 12, 2019)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Jun 12, 2019)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 12, 2019)

7/10


----------



## lars708 (Jun 14, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2019)

8/10


----------



## lars708 (Jun 14, 2019)

9/9.5

C a l l i e


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 14, 2019)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 14, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2019)

7/10


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 14, 2019)

7/10


----------



## lars708 (Jun 14, 2019)

8/10 it cute


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 14, 2019)

8/10 Nice and colorful.


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 14, 2019)

7.5/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2019)

7/10


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 14, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 15, 2019)

10/10


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 15, 2019)

7.2/10


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2019)

No idea who it is but I like the colours and theme of it. 8/10


----------



## lars708 (Jun 15, 2019)

8/10 fab yo


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2019)

how can you not like puyo puyo... 10/10


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 15, 2019)

5/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2019)

7/10


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 15, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Adriel (Jun 16, 2019)

8/10


----------



## lars708 (Jun 16, 2019)

10/10

S a t a n


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 16, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2019)

7/10


----------



## jiny (Jun 16, 2019)

7/10


----------



## lars708 (Jun 16, 2019)

Cute 8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2019)

9/10


----------



## jiny (Jun 30, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jun 30, 2019)

8/10 really cute!


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jul 1, 2019)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 1, 2019)

7/10


----------



## matt (Jul 1, 2019)

6/1O looks alright but text is illedgible


----------



## Shayden (Jul 1, 2019)

10/10 couldnt be better


----------



## Bcat (Jul 1, 2019)

9/10 cuuuutteee


----------



## Shayden (Jul 1, 2019)

10/10 lovely art!


----------



## matt (Jul 1, 2019)

Interesting , is give it a 8/10 because it moves


----------



## will. (Jul 1, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 1, 2019)

9/10 honestly super cute and the filter is really nice?


----------



## Shayden (Jul 1, 2019)

10/10 the art is SO nice


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 1, 2019)

9/10
cute! but it needs a border


----------



## Bcat (Jul 1, 2019)

20/10 best raccoon. suck it nook


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 1, 2019)

Shayden said:


> 10/10 the art is SO nice


Thank you aaah I'm honestly really happy with how it turned out hehe c:

- - -

And 7/10, It looks like it was meant to be a circle icon so seeing used as a square/rectangle is kind of off-putting imo ;;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 2, 2019)

64/10 N64 seal of approval


----------



## Fey (Jul 2, 2019)

8/10 ties in well with the rainbow theme you have going on :3

_(love your collectible lineup!)_


----------



## matt (Jul 2, 2019)

8/10 it's kawaii


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2019)

10/10, but only because it?s the subject of nightmares


----------



## Shayden (Jul 2, 2019)

9/10 cute and cool


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jul 4, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Shayden (Jul 4, 2019)

5/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 5, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Fey (Jul 5, 2019)

8/10 because it’s an uncommon choice and I like the album


----------



## Dim (Jul 6, 2019)

9/10 Cute baby fox... deer... or whatever it is it?s cute!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 6, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 6, 2019)

4 / 10 :x


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Jul 6, 2019)

10:10


----------



## Shayden (Jul 6, 2019)

10/10


----------



## jiny (Jul 7, 2019)

10/10


----------



## matt (Jul 7, 2019)

6/10, it looks constipated


----------



## Shayden (Jul 7, 2019)

0/10 im scared


----------



## Dim (Jul 7, 2019)

8/10


----------



## matt (Jul 7, 2019)

3/10


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 7, 2019)

9/10 as a horror fan I love it


----------



## Shayden (Jul 7, 2019)

3/10


----------



## StrayBluet (Jul 7, 2019)

9/10


----------



## matt (Jul 7, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2019)

10/10 boi


----------



## matt (Jul 7, 2019)

Thanks 
10/10 for you too


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 7, 2019)

10/10, love it!!


----------



## matt (Jul 7, 2019)

Thanks yours is nice too, 8/10


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jul 8, 2019)

5/10 (don't really like it much)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jul 10, 2019)

7/10


----------



## seeds (Jul 10, 2019)

6/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 10, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Mayor Jack (Jul 10, 2019)

5/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 11, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2019)

5/10


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jul 11, 2019)

5/10


----------



## Cash (Jul 12, 2019)

3/10


----------



## Dim (Jul 12, 2019)

8/10 cool smash character


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jul 12, 2019)

5/10


----------



## Maiana (Jul 13, 2019)

6/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 13, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 26, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2019)

10/10 cute


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jul 26, 2019)

10/10 Awesomely cute.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 26, 2019)

10/10 I miss the professor


----------



## jiny (Jul 26, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jul 26, 2019)

Bcat said:


> 10/10 I miss the professor



Aww thank you! You're a 10/10 for a cute avatar and 10/10 for being a Professor Layton fan!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 26, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jul 26, 2019)

7/10 because I can't see much out of it, I like the colour grey, so I'll give you seven, but no idea what it is?


----------



## Bcat (Jul 26, 2019)

puzzles/solutions


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jul 26, 2019)

Heya Bcat

Any puzzle you're stuck on, I'm here to help. Like the professor says, "Every puzzle has an answer".

Edit: I need help on fixing my laptop's key for the letter adjacent to "o". For some reason, it's stuck and I have to press down really hard to get it out. So sorry if I am misspelling, it's just my keyboard is not working properly."


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 26, 2019)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 26, 2019)

8/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 26, 2019)

8/10



Jessy_Azran said:


> Heya Bcat
> 
> Any puzzle you're stuck on, I'm here to help. Like the professor says, "Every puzzle has an answer".
> 
> Edit: I need help on fixing my laptop's key for the letter adjacent to "o". For some reason, it's stuck and I have to press down really hard to get it out. So sorry if I am misspelling, it's just my keyboard is not working properly."



Huh???


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jul 26, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> 8/10
> 
> 
> 
> Huh???



Oops, did I really just say that on this site? I didn't mean to put it up on here, it was supposed to be FB messenger to my parents LMFAO


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 27, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Oops, did I really just say that on this site? I didn't mean to put it up on here, it was supposed to be FB messenger to my parents LMFAO



Oh jeez lmao

Pls rate my sponge boi


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 27, 2019)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 27, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jul 27, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Oh jeez lmao
> 
> Pls rate my sponge boi



Spongebob is awesome, 10/10.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 27, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jul 27, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 28, 2019)

7 / 10


----------



## Lemonsky (Jul 28, 2019)

9/10, the art is really well made and the colors are vibrant! The rounded corners are also a nice touch.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jul 31, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 31, 2019)

7 / 10 
Reminds me Charlie and the Chocolate factory x)


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jul 31, 2019)

Haha, that made me laugh!
Have you heard of the awesome game series, Professor Layton? That's his hat. I also named one of my Animal Crossing towns Azran after the sixth game, Professor Layton and the Azran Legacy.


As for your avatar, 10/10 for a beautiful blue princess. Blue is my second favourite colour.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 31, 2019)

Thank you for the kind words! 
And yes, I've actually heard about the game, didn't knew about the hat tho.
That is a nice name for a town, it sounds pretty unique. :b

I'm gonna give it one more point for my rating, as games always give some bonus points! 

8 / 10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 31, 2019)

9/10 v cute :>


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 31, 2019)

8/10


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 31, 2019)

9/10 very nice.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2019)

7/10 cute


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 31, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 31, 2019)

10 / 10 I love it!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 31, 2019)

10/10 blue is my fav colour :3


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 31, 2019)

9/10.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 31, 2019)

10/10


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 31, 2019)

8/10, very cute!


----------



## SherlockLina (Jul 31, 2019)

10/10 i luv kirby


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 31, 2019)

8/10 i kinda like francine


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 31, 2019)

7/10


----------



## heyimsobored (Aug 1, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2019)

5/10 n o dangaropah


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 1, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Aug 3, 2019)

3/10 hard to read the texts


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 3, 2019)

8 / 10


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 3, 2019)

Much better, 9/10


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 10, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> 8/10 i kinda like francine



Oh ooof............... I changed to katie bc i like her better.

9/10 love the sig btw!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Aug 10, 2019)

8/10 cool


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2019)

7/10 idk the series or what it is but looks cool


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 11, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Cwynne (Aug 12, 2019)

7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 13, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2019)

4/10


----------



## Dim (Sep 24, 2019)

6/10


----------



## buniichu (Sep 24, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Sep 24, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Beanz (Sep 26, 2019)

7/10 

ANIME ANIME ANIME


----------



## Kurb (Sep 26, 2019)

66/66


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2019)

7/10


----------



## MasterM64 (Sep 28, 2019)

10/10 Nice and animated!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2019)

9/10


----------



## tae (Oct 7, 2019)

5/10


----------



## Dim (Oct 7, 2019)

7/10 nice coloring


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 7, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Oct 7, 2019)

2/10


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 7, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Oct 7, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 11, 2019)

9/10 pretty good, minus one point because you’ve used it before


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 12, 2019)

10 / 10 Kawaii :^)


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

10/10 cute cx


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 18, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 18, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

10/10 cute pumpkin XD


----------



## Dim (Oct 18, 2019)

8/10 ninja'd...


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 18, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Aquari (Oct 19, 2019)

15/10 just as beautiful as i remember ;}


----------



## Dim (Oct 19, 2019)

9/10 Pumpkaboo sprite gen 5 style? hell yeah! I'm more into Phantump tho :3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 21, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 21, 2019)

8/10 

It's cute, but... I don't know how I feel about it xD​


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 21, 2019)

5/10


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 21, 2019)

7/10


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 21, 2019)

5/10

Too much anime for my liking


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 21, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Oct 21, 2019)

S̵̛̳̹͔͎̀̈̈́̔͑̊̎́̉̊̀̍͂͊͜t̶̘̫̙̺͑̍́͋̾̀̅͊ỉ̶̢̤͕̙̼͖̄́̿̓̂͝l̵̨̤͍̼̰͇̯̟̯̐ͅl̸̗̩̳̝͚̫͈̄̔̑̚ ̵̲͇̈̈̍t̶̻̟̦̥͔̟̮̪̹̎̐̈̿̏̃͆͜h̶̗̼̘͍̪̮̓̉̎̊̔̈́̐͜͠e̷̪͈̜͓͇͇̰̟̹͍͍̟͗́̆̋̇̎͒̔̀̕̕̕͝͝ ̵̙̇̇͑̀́̍̚͠s̵̱͚̭̗̹͖̩̼̦̠̥͒̉̽̎͗̃̑̆͘͝a̵̧̧̨̩̘͈͔̰̯̱̼̞̝͌̽͗̓̄͂m̴̡͇̪̜̂̈̉ȩ̸̡̹̥͚͙͎̱͔͎̲̝̓͋ ̶̩̪̟́̈̅g̷͖͖̣̤͎͆̈́̂͌̕r̷̲͔̲̤̂́͛̓̊̕e̷̡͍̱̮̹͉̻̅̏̈́̀͋̅͗̓́̎ą̸̨̨͕̰̘̥̞͈͉̦̻͐̈͋͑̆̾͛͑̚t̶̨̰̱͓̳͉̰̠̭͔̥̻̍͠ͅ ̸̡̗̺̠̠̫̖̘̮͕̥̪̫̮̌͒̄͑̀̎̂̌͊͊͋͝a̶̧̿̀̆̒̎̈̉̋̕v̴̹̱̮̱̰̋̾͛̋͛̊̃̿̓͗͊̆̄ả̷̼̤̻̼̺̙̅̕t̸͇̝̞̣͖̻̂̉̇́̑̔̏̚͜͠a̴̩͗̈́̈́͋̒̋̌͑͘̕̚͝r̴̝̈́͊͆̾̍͒̕ ̶̨̧̨̛̭͍̬͉̼̖͔͎̥͖̄̊͘͠y̶̡̧͍̭̝͙̟̺̙̠͎̙̓̔̓̚͜͜ō̸̧̭̫̪͒͋̿̈̑̂̈́̉̾̄̔̾͐̌ṷ̷̪̘̟̖͒́̄̂͗̂͒̀̏͝'̶̧̣̰͕̰̮͖̫̗͕̜͊͐̏v̷̨͉͉̫̬̭̞̤̫̣̇̄̃́̈́̎̃̄̀́͐͜è̴̮̋̕͝ ̷̢̛̘̭̪̳̘̻̣̱͉͙̥̓̃̄́̇̊̃͝ḫ̵̡̟̏̒̓̄̒́͆̄̃͌ą̶͍͎͍̖͍̬͍̉͗d̴̛͈̠͇̣͂͊̌͠ ̵̡̞̠̼̣͈̪̣̓́͗̾̎́̊f̸̳̳̮͖̩͙̈́̀̈̉̆̾̕͘͠o̷͔̺̺͚̬͖̮͒̈͒͋r̵̡̡͙̮̻̂̍̚ ̴̝͔̓̆̕l̵̰̱̖͔̺̭̹̎̀͜͠ḭ̵̘͖͍̻̺̫̦̿͌̅̍͆̈́̈̕͘k̷̛͍͎̍̎̽͋̈̎͊̾̌͠͝e̸̙̭͚̫̙͆͠ ̸̖̪̾͒͜ả̵̢̲̳̜̒́̓͊͛̐̀̈́̉ ̷̡̛̺͉̫̮̞̬̺̙́̍͊̍̋́͌͛͗̐̐̍̅y̶͚̺̣̦̰̺͒͆̈́̄͑̍̽̂̃̚̕͠ͅe̷̠̯̗̓̍a̶̟̲̳̦͉͔̥͔̹̞̳̘̍̆̿̿͑r̸̡͈̣̱̯̫̜̙̊̔̀̆̊̂̔̑̑́̿̏̆̚ ̴̨̨̢̛̠̥̼͓̩̹̙͇̹̭̖̀̔̈̈̊̐̇͋́̏͊͜͠n̴̡̥͓͓̣̻̼̥̐̔̔͌̌ơ̷̛̗͙̗̆̊͒̌́̈̿͋́̾̎̕ẅ̴̡̛͇̞̭̮̻̠̦͇́̈̽͠ ̷̟͕͇̙͉̠̰̾̅̋͂̑̀̃̐̏̐̍́̒̕͜͝9̷̡̠̮̯̹̥̜͒͂ͅ/̸̢̨̝͉̜̪̝͔̗̣̬̥̀͊̓̒͌͊͆͝1̷̡̖͕̝̩̱͚̹͌0̶̯̩̦͖̖̻͚̣͈̱̫͑̂̍ͅ ̵̡̧̡̞̪̯̯̘̩̪̘̦̅̉̊̿̉̈́̌͐̓̄́̀̓̃̕ͅĮ̸̛͇̘̺̩̘̦̼̘͈͍̖̈̈́̌̽̂͠t̶̡̨̛͚͕̜̙̜͓̪̖̘̠̊̿̃̀̾̓̔͂͑͐̈́̕̕̚͜ͅͅ'̶̢̡̞̥͖̦̮̝̫̈̾͒͆͊̀͗̍͊̕͜͜s̷̥̲͔̝̥̳̗͋͌̂ ̷̛̳̞̫͕̫̠̓̀̄̐̅̆͒̏͂d̶̡̨̻͚̤̙̭̺̍̓̓̃̈́ȗ̴͚̙̯̥͇̅̅̔͑̾̓̿̆͠e̷̫͎̤̪̠̞̺͕̻̎̆̏̅͆̀̀͆̔͐̀́͘̕͠ ̷͔̪͍͚̦͆́̄̈́̀͂̔̈́͌̅̐́̚͠͝f̵̛̯̮̞͎̟̞̜̠̋̎̇̒̄̇̑̽̆̋ͅo̸̢͙̬̠̻̬̼͍̽̾͋́͑͐̔̿̃̾̀̂͘͠r̴̼̺͕͖̙̰̭̩͖̪͈̤̬̫̗̎́̃́ ̸̡̧̫͔̹͚̲̲̠̫͂̂̓̈́̈́͘͜a̶̛͚̹̹͙̤͆̏͌̉̓̈́͌́̎͘͠ ̶̨̛͖͍͖͙̫͔͖̝̬̙̟̫͂́͒̂̄ċ̸̢̬̣͔̗͉̻̊̉̄̌̏̓͊̀̇̒̆͘͘h̴̡̡̢̗̖̳̖̳̟̮͎͉̯͕̀͋̑̋͒͊̽̒̿̚a̶̧̙͚̒̀̔͆̕͠͝n̵̺̗̥̩̣̍̌̎ͅg̴͎͇͈̖̥̦̤̘͋̀̾̓̓̊͐̓͆͂́͝ẹ̷̗͕͇̤̹̳͚̙͙͓̖̳͍̉̄͛͆̋́͊̎̊̅͊͘͝ͅ ̵̡̢̛̩̲̝͍͎͇̇̏̅̌̂̂̾̿͑̚̚x̸͓̱͕͈͇̻̖͕̬͒̑̓̀̃̀D̴̛͈̰̺̼̣͇̿̌̎͑̒̅̾̏͋͑


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 21, 2019)

8/10 a bit wide


----------



## Dim (Oct 21, 2019)

7/10





Idfldnsndt said:


> a bit wide


looks fine as is imo. I think it would look weird if it were any shorter


----------



## Aquari (Oct 21, 2019)

10 I LOVE jack skellington!


----------



## Zura (Oct 21, 2019)

Idfldnsndt said:


> 8/10 a bit wide





Nox said:


> 7/10
> looks fine as is imo. I think it would look weird if it were any shorter



Look fine now or? Thank you both for liking it 

Im lovin it 9/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 22, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 22, 2019)

9/10


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 23, 2019)

Yo this stomach is really starting to weird me out, it can use knives... wtf

2/10


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 23, 2019)

10/10 boo


----------



## Dim (Oct 24, 2019)

5/10 dunno what it is lol


----------



## Beanz (Oct 24, 2019)

6/10 very smol and AnGrY boo


----------



## Dim (Oct 24, 2019)

Careful who you call smol in middle school 

also; 7/10 da hell? XD


----------



## Cress (Oct 24, 2019)

9/10 he's just a good orb boye


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 25, 2019)

10/10

Very nice avi c:​


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 25, 2019)

10 / 10


----------



## Holla (Oct 25, 2019)

9/10 cute but also creepy


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 25, 2019)

10/10 Pac-Man


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 25, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Oct 25, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Holla (Oct 26, 2019)

9/10


----------



## You got mail! (Oct 26, 2019)

8/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 26, 2019)

7/10


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 26, 2019)

6/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 26, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Nov 24, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 24, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 24, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Nov 24, 2019)

9/10 looks kinda stretched but still looks great


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 24, 2019)

9/10


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 24, 2019)

good anime 9/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 24, 2019)

8/10 Congratulations on getting that GIF to even work. I know how hard that can be sometimes.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 24, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Dim (Nov 24, 2019)

10/10 cute emolga!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2019)

6.5-7/10

Not sure what it is.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 24, 2019)

10/10


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 24, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> 8/10 Congratulations on getting that GIF to even work. I know how hard that can be sometimes.



thank Krefails for that pls.

emolga deserves 8/10


----------



## Zura (Nov 25, 2019)

Pretty dang cool but it'd be better if the pokeball transformation was skipped 9.5/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 25, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 25, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 25, 2019)

9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 25, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 25, 2019)

3/10, a lot going on and I can't tell who it is


----------



## Zura (Nov 25, 2019)

Ahri said:


> 3/10, a lot going on and I can't tell who it is


It's an album cover for Bruce Springsteen Hungry Heart 





Looks better now that you've changed it! I like the borders, they add a nice touch! 10/10


----------



## Shayden (Nov 25, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 25, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Nov 25, 2019)

Omg I really dont mean to go again so soon but I really gotta say your avi is awesome!!! I love how villager is staring in the background 

9001/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

Post ninja'd
7/10


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 25, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> It's an album cover for Bruce Springsteen Hungry Heart
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for showing me! and thanks for the feedback before. I really think the little borders help touch it up.

9/10, joker is a cutiepie


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 25, 2019)

10/10 pretty good

New avatar.  Excalibur helped make it circular.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 25, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Shayden (Nov 25, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 25, 2019)

10/10. :3


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 25, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 25, 2019)

8/10 It's a squirrel Pokemon that tries to act cute to steal your food. I will never trust those beady eyes.


----------



## Shayden (Nov 25, 2019)

8/10


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 25, 2019)

10/10

that touch of fire makes great use of an animated avatar without being too flashy

edit: I forgot to click last page! 
9/10 cuz of me in the background standing still


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 25, 2019)

5/10 
I find it a bit hard to read


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 26, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Shayden (Nov 26, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 26, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 26, 2019)

7/10 It's cute, but I like these better. Feel free to use them if you want! 
(They are already made into pfps, you don't need to change anything besides using the links.).



Spoiler: Emolga PFPs



1. https://imgur.com/BoVQD4v.gif






2. https://imgur.com/387ImTQ.png


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 26, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 26, 2019)

5/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 26, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Shayden (Nov 27, 2019)

still a solid 10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 27, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 30, 2019)

Where did he go?


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

Very smooth. I like the animation style 10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 1, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

It's cute 10/10


----------



## Stil (Dec 1, 2019)

8/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 1, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 1, 2019)

9/10

I like the signature style better.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 1, 2019)

10/10!

Loveee the aesthetic!​


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

Infinity said:


> 8/10


I wanna rate yours 10/10 it's beautiful!!

Maple's is the literal definition of perfect. I'd rate 10/10 but I feel like that be insulting it

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol same can be said for my good friend Byleth.

Got ninjad by two people


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 1, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Stil (Dec 1, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 1, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

10/10


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 1, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Stil (Dec 1, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Dec 3, 2019)

10/10  trippy


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2019)

8/10


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 3, 2019)

8/10. I wanna reply with a smile.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 3, 2019)

4/10


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 3, 2019)

>: (

9/10 yours is very pretty >: (


----------



## Zura (Dec 3, 2019)

Your's is very unique 9.5/10 is that one of your characters?


----------



## Holla (Dec 3, 2019)

9/10 I like it


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 3, 2019)

5/10


----------



## Zura (Dec 3, 2019)

No offense but what is that? 7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 3, 2019)

10/10


----------



## onionpudding (Dec 3, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 3, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 3, 2019)

7.5/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 3, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Dec 3, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 3, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 3, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Zura (Dec 4, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Stil (Dec 4, 2019)

10.1/10


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 4, 2019)

9/10 :3


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 4, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Zura (Dec 4, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 4, 2019)

10/10 x)


----------



## LaFra (Dec 4, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 5, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Dec 5, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 5, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 5, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 5, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Gintoki (Dec 7, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

10/10!!!

I love your cute avi, so so so so cute like cheems doggo !!!​


----------



## Zura (Dec 7, 2019)

Like wise!!! 10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 7, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2019)

8/10

What others have said, it's cute! I don't recognize the Pokemon though.


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 7, 2019)

9/10!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

10/10!!!

Amazing villager choice~​


----------



## Zura (Dec 7, 2019)

A solid 2.5E13/10 Pretty good


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

10/10!

I love Christmas and Santa xD​


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 7, 2019)

9/10 very cool :3


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 8, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 8, 2019)

10/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 8, 2019)

10/10 festive and it matches your signature ^^


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

10/10

WAH!​


----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2019)

9/10

Blue is one of my favorite colors!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 8, 2019)

64/10 iconic forum avatar right there


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 8, 2019)

9/10


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 8, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 8, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 9, 2019)

10/10 so cute *-*


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 9, 2019)

9/10


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 9, 2019)

7/10


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 9, 2019)

4/10 (Too flashy and the use of my sweet piano irks me)


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 9, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Halima (Dec 9, 2019)

9/10


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 9, 2019)

8/10


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 9, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 9, 2019)

8/10


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 9, 2019)

8/10!


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 9, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 9, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Dec 10, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 10, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Zura (Dec 10, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 10, 2019)

7/10


----------



## neoratz (Dec 10, 2019)

10/10 for funny puppy


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 10, 2019)

6/10 kinda creepy do not vibe


----------



## Zura (Dec 11, 2019)

I hate resetti 6/10


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 11, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 11, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Zura (Dec 11, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 11, 2019)

9/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 11, 2019)

10/10 Goes great with the rest of your profile.


----------



## lsabella (Dec 11, 2019)

10/10 i love that art style omg


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 12, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 13, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 13, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Shayden (Dec 14, 2019)

10/10 so baby


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 14, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 14, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 14, 2019)

9/10


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 15, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 15, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 15, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 15, 2019)

9/10


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 15, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 15, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 15, 2019)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 16, 2019)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Jan 2, 2020)

10/10!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2020)

10/10 v nicely matches your sig c:


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 2, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 2, 2020)

9/10


I thought you rated my Emolga avi 10/10 last time. You probably changed your mind lol.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)

Whoops, my bad haha

10/10


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 3, 2020)

10/10

Super cool looking! Love the style.


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 3, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 3, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 4, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 4, 2020)

10/10


----------



## matt (Jan 4, 2020)

8/10 reminds me of rugrats


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 5, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 5, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 5, 2020)

9/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 5, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 6, 2020)

8 / 10


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 6, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 6, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 6, 2020)

9/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 6, 2020)

10/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2020)

9.9999999999999999/10

love it but it's not v smooth lol


----------



## matt (Jan 7, 2020)

It's a nice drawing. 7/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 7, 2020)

5/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 7, 2020)

5/10


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 8, 2020)

7/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 8, 2020)

64/10 peachy &#55356;&#57169;


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 8, 2020)

8/10 balloony.


----------



## Zura (Jan 9, 2020)

10/10


----------



## SheepMareep (Jan 9, 2020)

10/10 I have fallen in love with this anime 100% because your avatar made me smile so I had to watch it.


----------



## Azrael (Jan 9, 2020)

8/10 very cute!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 10, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 10, 2020)

5/10


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 10, 2020)

8/10!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 10, 2020)

8/10!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 10, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 10, 2020)

9/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2020)

9/10 cute but avatars that aren't at least 100px wide seem to be a bit too small


----------



## matt (Jan 10, 2020)

4/10 looks a bit saucy


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 10, 2020)

5/10


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 11, 2020)

10/10 love that show


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 11, 2020)

10/10! So adorable!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

9/10! Cute!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 11, 2020)

10/10 love me some Gene Simmons panda


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

10/10! I actually DIED when I saw your avi! To me it is hilarious!


----------



## Fjoora (Jan 12, 2020)

7/10 because I'm not big on classic rock but cute bearbear...


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 12, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 12, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 12, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 12, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

10/10!!!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 12, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

10/10!!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 12, 2020)

9/10!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

10/10!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 13, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 13, 2020)

7/10!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 13, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

10/10!!!


----------



## Tianna (Jan 14, 2020)

11/10!!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

10/10!!! (Aww, thx!)


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

11/10


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

15/10!!! (He's kinda cute, XD!)


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 17, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 17, 2020)

11/10!!! adorable!!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 17, 2020)

11/10!!! (Cuuuuute!)


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 18, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

10/10!!!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 18, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

10/10!!!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 18, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

10/10!!!


----------



## Toska (Jan 19, 2020)

8/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 19, 2020)

6/10 Nothing wrong with it, but the default avatars do end up looking a bit generic.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2020)

10/10 one of tbt's best


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 19, 2020)

10/10

WAH


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 20, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 20, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 22, 2020)

9/10 I see that character a lot these days. Never seen him before!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 22, 2020)

10/10


----------



## evi (Jan 22, 2020)

10/10 idk what it is but its cute


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 23, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 23, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 23, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 24, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 24, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 24, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 24, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Zura (Feb 1, 2020)

10/10!


----------



## Dim (Feb 1, 2020)

10/10 tv character ftw!


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

10/10 Dragapult is too cool


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 1, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 1, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

9/10


----------



## techno_charlie (Feb 1, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

10/10 too classy for me


----------



## Dim (Feb 1, 2020)

9/10 Reminds me of Bcat's old icon


Izuku Midoriya said:


> 10/10 Dragapult is too cool


True but it's Drakloak + Dreepy not Dragapult


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

Whoops, my bad.  Ngl, they look really similar lol.

10/10 still


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 1, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Hanif1807 (Feb 1, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 2, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 2, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Feb 2, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 2, 2020)

10/10 love it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 2, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Whoops, my bad.  Ngl, they look really similar lol.



Drakloak has one Dreepy on top of its head, and Dragapult has two Dreepys inside of the crevices on its head 

9/10 still that quality thooo


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 2, 2020)

10/10 WAH!


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 2, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 2, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 2, 2020)

9/10


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 8, 2020)

10/10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 8, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 8, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 9, 2020)

8/10 Pretty funny.


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 9, 2020)

9/10 cute!


----------



## Celinalia (Feb 9, 2020)

10/10 i love it!


----------



## Dim (Feb 9, 2020)

6/10


----------



## John Wick (Feb 9, 2020)

10/10

How's mine?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 9, 2020)

8/10

Very...simplistic. lol

With your name, it works for some reason.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 9, 2020)

Mayor Monday said:


> 8/10
> 
> Very...simplistic. lol
> 
> With your name, it works for some reason.



It's that minimalistic elegant look people seem to like.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 9, 2020)

John Wick said:


> It's that minimalistic elegant look people seem to like.



You pull it off. I use to have a more simple aesthetic here, but I wanted a funkier avatar, and my previous signature was- we'll say 'borrowed', hehe- and I needed a change.


----------



## xara (Feb 9, 2020)

6/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 10, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 14, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 14, 2020)

11/10


----------



## Aquari (Feb 14, 2020)

10 dog! with a hat!


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 14, 2020)

10/10

did you make that yourself?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 15, 2020)

10/10 puppy!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 15, 2020)

8/10 luv me some midoriya


----------



## xara (Feb 15, 2020)

8/10


----------



## allainah (Feb 16, 2020)

7/10


----------



## popstar (Feb 16, 2020)

9/10


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

8/10 it’s cute :3


----------



## Megan. (Feb 16, 2020)

6/10


----------



## Zura (Feb 17, 2020)

10/10 for Coco!!


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 18, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 25, 2020)

7/10, very cute and pretty picture but it's pixelated and doesn't have a transparent background :c


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2020)

7/10 its cute and goes with your aesthetic well c:


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 25, 2020)

7/10


----------



## buniichu (Feb 25, 2020)

10/10 :3


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2020)

6/10 its cute!!


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 29, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Feb 29, 2020)

8/10 could change it up every now and then but then again I really like that artwork


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 29, 2020)

8/10!! Awesome Pokemon and cool art, just not my personal favourite of all time haha. C;


----------



## Megan. (Feb 29, 2020)

9/10


----------



## xara (Feb 29, 2020)

7/10!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 29, 2020)

7/10!! Fits your whole account aesthetic, and hand holding is very good.


----------



## xara (Feb 29, 2020)

10/10 cause i mean,, isabelle uwu


----------



## Megan. (Mar 1, 2020)

6/10


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2020)

7/10


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

6/10


----------



## allainah (Mar 1, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 6, 2020)

10/10


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 6, 2020)

7/10 Not a big anime fan but still cool


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2020)

6.5/10


----------



## Dim (Mar 7, 2020)

10/10 really neat! I like how it's blurred a tiny bit. Reminds me of a background from Kirby Squeak Squad


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 7, 2020)

9/10 c:


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 7, 2020)

10/10


----------



## allainah (Mar 14, 2020)

9/10 wow what a cute smile


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 14, 2020)

10/10!!


----------



## allainah (Mar 14, 2020)

10/10 it make o'hare look cute & the colors are so soft! ♥


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

7/10 its super cute!! :>


----------



## allainah (Mar 14, 2020)

9/10 only cause cant see most of you but other than that, A CUTIE! <3


----------



## sierra (Mar 14, 2020)

7/10!


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 14, 2020)

10/10


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

8/10!! it’s very cute :3


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 14, 2020)

10/10 you're so pretty! :3


----------



## allainah (Mar 14, 2020)

10/10

v cute n soft


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 14, 2020)

10/10


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

8/10 its really nice!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2020)

10/10


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 16, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2020)

9/10


----------



## blue2kid3 (Mar 26, 2020)

9.0 on the ign scale


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 26, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Ley (Mar 26, 2020)

7,5


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 26, 2020)

8/10


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 26, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Ley (Mar 26, 2020)

9!


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 26, 2020)

10! _so cute uwu_


----------



## Flop (Mar 26, 2020)

10/10 because fish


----------



## Ley (Mar 26, 2020)

10/10 because fish


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

6/10 it’s cute c:


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Elov (Mar 26, 2020)

10/10 too cute!


----------



## shootingxtar (Mar 26, 2020)

12/10 B)


----------



## allainah (Mar 26, 2020)

10/10 i love it ;-;


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

8/10 super cute ;u;


----------



## biibii (Mar 26, 2020)

7/10 I love that wolf I forgot her name but yes v cute


----------



## Shayden (Mar 27, 2020)

7/10 seems cool


----------



## xara (Mar 27, 2020)

8/10 super cute,,


----------



## allainah (Mar 28, 2020)

10/10 very aesthetic


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 28, 2020)

10! very cute


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 28, 2020)

10, very cute


----------



## StaticColorz (Mar 28, 2020)

10/10 so pretty  'o'


----------



## Ley (Mar 28, 2020)

7


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 28, 2020)

8, fauna is a cutie


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

7/10 it’s pretty


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 28, 2020)

8/10- kinda hard to tell what it was at first glance. Still very pretty!


----------



## Car (Mar 28, 2020)

10/10 pretty! uwu


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 28, 2020)

7/10!


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 28, 2020)

9/10!


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 28, 2020)

7/10


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 28, 2020)

8/10! Deku is best boy


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 28, 2020)

8/10!


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Mar 28, 2020)

8.75/10


----------



## allainah (Mar 28, 2020)

7/10


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

7/10 it’s cute!!


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 29, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Vintage Viola (Mar 29, 2020)

7.5/10, round up to 8


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 29, 2020)

Eh... 5/10.

No idea who that is. lol


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Mar 29, 2020)

7/10, it’s a cool picture


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2020)

9/10 pretty good


----------



## Imitation (Apr 6, 2020)

6/10, never actually watched MHA


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2020)

No worries.

10/10 for you.  I love cats, and even better, that cat is wearing some groovy glasses.  Nice.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 6, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Bubbsart (Apr 6, 2020)

10/10 it cute


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 7, 2020)

5/10


----------



## Bubbsart (Apr 7, 2020)

7/10


----------



## xara (Apr 8, 2020)

6/10


----------



## Bubbsart (Apr 8, 2020)

5/10


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2020)

7/10


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 8, 2020)

9/10


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 8, 2020)

5/10 cute drawing


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 8, 2020)

9/10


----------



## ElliotAdoresYou (Apr 8, 2020)

10/10


----------



## eladisland (Apr 8, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Bubbsart (Apr 8, 2020)

3/10


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 8, 2020)

5/10


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 9, 2020)

8/10 pretty funny


----------



## xara (Apr 9, 2020)

7/10 it’s cute ;u;


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 9, 2020)

6/10


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 10, 2020)

8/10


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 13, 2020)

6/10


----------



## petaI (Apr 13, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 14, 2020)

10/10


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 14, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 14, 2020)

10 O'Hare and Marshal look super cute!


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 15, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> 10 O'Hare and Marshal look super cute!


:'0 Ty I drew them myself

And 10/10 I love kitties!


----------



## Artinus (Apr 15, 2020)

10/10 because any drawn art is amazing in my opinion!


----------



## Imitation (Apr 15, 2020)

7/10

Did you happen to draw your icon aswell?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 15, 2020)

10. Cat with blep and glasses


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 15, 2020)

10/10 cool cat


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 15, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Anson (Apr 15, 2020)

11/10


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 15, 2020)

How am I supposed to rate it when there's no picture? ;-;

(also thank you :] )


----------



## Anson (Apr 15, 2020)

12/10 positivity


----------



## Artinus (Apr 15, 2020)

I can't rate of that you don't have orz


----------



## dveggs (Apr 15, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Brumbo (Apr 16, 2020)

7/10


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 16, 2020)

Umm 6/10


----------



## Mairmalade (Apr 16, 2020)

Kaori a cute. Like the style. 

8.5/10


----------



## Dormire (Apr 16, 2020)

8/10


----------



## You got mail! (Apr 16, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 16, 2020)

10/10


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 16, 2020)

7/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 17, 2020)

10/10 v cute


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 17, 2020)

10/10 nosegay


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 17, 2020)

10/10


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 17, 2020)

10/10 cause it reminds me of my best friend, he loves JJBA


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 17, 2020)

10/10 I miss having O'Hare in my New Leaf town.


----------



## seafarings (Apr 18, 2020)

9/10 because i haven’t gotten that far into jjba to know who your icon is


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 18, 2020)

8/10


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 18, 2020)

7/10


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 18, 2020)

10/10, he sits! O'Hare is a good smug villager


----------



## xara (Apr 19, 2020)

7/10 velma do be looking snazzy


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 20, 2020)

10/10 i love it, very calm and serene ~


----------



## Lovi (Apr 20, 2020)

10/10 what a cutie


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 20, 2020)

10/10! I love Sherb ^^


----------



## FloralParadise (Apr 20, 2020)

10/10 O’Hare needs more love!


----------



## Damniel (Apr 20, 2020)

8/10 I had zucker he was p cool


----------



## xara (Apr 21, 2020)

9/10 fang looks adorable


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 21, 2020)

10/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 22, 2020)

10/10 one of the best


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)

10/10 cute red panda


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 23, 2020)

10/10


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 14, 2020)

9/10


----------



## necrofantasia (May 14, 2020)

8/10


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 14, 2020)

8/10


----------



## ecstasy (May 14, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Seastar (May 14, 2020)

10/10


----------



## kelpy (May 14, 2020)

8/10
splatoon 1 has so many bomb memories for me


----------



## Midoriya (May 14, 2020)

10/10 Mina is cool


----------



## Mick (May 14, 2020)

6/10 passing but kinda generic and just not my taste, sorry


----------



## moonolotl (May 14, 2020)

8/10 for goofy horse


----------



## ecstasy (May 14, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Seastar (May 15, 2020)

10/10


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 15, 2020)

10/10, funky squid game is life


----------



## Seastar (May 15, 2020)

9/10


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

10/10 inkling gud


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

10/10!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

10/10 I like the artist, art, and character!


----------



## xara (Aug 4, 2020)

3/10 not sure who he is and it’s not really my style but it’s still cool!


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2020)

10/10


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

10/10


----------



## xTech (Aug 4, 2020)

11/10, I don't think it can get any better


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

10/10 amazing artwork


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2020)

7/10 a lot of empty space, probably would look better cropped


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

8.5/10


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

9/10 I like the art


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Mick (Aug 4, 2020)

9/10 can't really go wrong with pink & light blue

Edit: ninja'd so hard. deducting two points for that 8/10


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

10/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 4, 2020)

8/10


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

8.6/10 fun gif


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

8/10


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 4, 2020)

8/10


----------



## xara (Aug 6, 2020)

4/10 don’t know who that is but it’s neat!


----------



## Toska (Aug 6, 2020)

9/10 it's very cute!


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 6, 2020)

10/10 adorable villager!!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

10/10 it’s manga Ezra


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

10/10 very cool


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 6, 2020)

10/10 very Jotaro


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

9/10 very simp


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

9/10


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

7/10 she reminds me of hide the pain harold


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

8/10 it’s very obvious you’re crushing HARD so I’ll just let you be


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> 10/10 it’s very obvious you’re crushing HARD so I’ll just let you be


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 8, 2020)

2/10 because i like the pirate hat but i only like anime men


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 8, 2020)

is that a personal art? love it! 9/10


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> 2/10 because i like the pirate hat but i only like anime men


Agreed lmao
I just did it in spite of this dude

10/10 I love the art, so cute!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 8, 2020)

9.9/10


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 8, 2020)

8/10 super cute!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

10/10 really cool


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 8, 2020)

10/10 amazing art!!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

10/10!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

8/10


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 8, 2020)

9/10 I always love your cute splatoon pfps


----------



## Toska (Aug 8, 2020)

10/10! It's very pretty


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 8, 2020)

10/10 Diana is so cuuute


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

9/10


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

7/10


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

10 frogs out of 10


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 12, 2020)

10/10 I like the colors


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Ninjad, 10/10


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ninjad, 10/10


I think you were ninja'd


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

10/10


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I think you were ninja'd


Yea I was
And 10/10


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 12, 2020)

Lol
10/10


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 12, 2020)

10/10


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

10 comebacks out of 10
YG get on this


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

5/10 it's so neon my poor eyes


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

7/10 jotaro is growing on me..


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> 7/10 jotaro is growing on me..


Just like he should be❤

10/10!


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

10/10

if you know who my avatar is you get bonus points


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

10/10, idk tho


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

9/10
Is that Kaworu? Haven't seen the anime
9/10 Eeeezraaa


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

i ninjad u >:3


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)

10/10, it's ok idk who urs is either



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> 9/10
> Is that Kaworu? Haven't seen the anime
> 9/10 Eeeezraaa


YES it's kaworu, u get 1000000000 bonus points exp level up
also nge is wild i recommend it


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 12, 2020)

10/10 very cool
also I like your lineup


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

8/10


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 13, 2020)

10/10


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 13, 2020)

10/10


----------



## xTech (Aug 13, 2020)

10/10 it looks so good with your sig as well :0


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Mick (Aug 13, 2020)

10/10 love these colours


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

10/10 space is very cool and it also reminds me of one of my favorite books.


----------



## Rowlet28 (Aug 13, 2020)

8/10


----------



## xara (Aug 14, 2020)

2/10,, not sure who he is but he looks like gaston from beauty and the beast lmaoo


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

10/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 14, 2020)

/10


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 14, 2020)

8/10 looks sleep deprived and shady


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

9/10


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

10/10 looks pretty snazzy to me!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

10/10 cute


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 15, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

8/10


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

8/10


----------



## xara (Aug 28, 2020)

4/10,, not sure what it is but i like the colour scheme aha


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

10/10 a classic


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

10/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 29, 2020)

9/10 truly classic


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)

10/10


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

10/10


----------



## mimiamei (Aug 29, 2020)

7/10 !


----------



## xara (Aug 30, 2020)

6/10,, not sure where it’s from but it’s cute!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

10/10


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

10/10 totally not biased or anything


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 31, 2020)

7/10 not sure where it's from


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 4, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Mick (Sep 4, 2020)

8/10, don't get the reference but _honk_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 4, 2020)

9/10
something adorable about astronaut teddy bear


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 4, 2020)

9/10 
because untitled goose game!


----------



## Mick (Sep 4, 2020)

10/10 nice colours, very calming


----------



## Elov (Sep 4, 2020)

10/10 cute bear


----------



## Toska (Sep 4, 2020)

10/10 he's so adorable!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 4, 2020)

10/10 for deer and best snooty


----------



## Seastar (Sep 4, 2020)

10/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 11, 2020)

10/10 because I ❤ Munna


----------



## Toska (Sep 11, 2020)

9/10


----------



## diosita (Sep 11, 2020)

10/10 bc i love pink and diana


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 11, 2020)

10/10 because BUNNY BURRITOS


----------



## Ichiban (Sep 11, 2020)

8/10


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 12, 2020)

6/10 
I'm not an impressed person UnU


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 12, 2020)

-100/10


----------



## buny (Sep 12, 2020)

8/10 cute, but i don't think i get the reference haha


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 12, 2020)

7/10 its cute but you nINJA


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 12, 2020)

8/10 because ya got ninjad son


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 12, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> 8/10 because ya got ninjad son


8/10 nou ;(


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 12, 2020)

8.6/10 good editing

	Post automatically merged: Sep 12, 2020

dangit ninja same score


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 12, 2020)

10/10
d,,ance


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 12, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 12, 2020)

9/10


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 13, 2020)

1,000,000/10 just stop bullying me ^w^


----------



## Seastar (Sep 13, 2020)

9/10


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 13, 2020)

10/10
*i c o n i c*


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 13, 2020)

10/10 cool gif


----------



## buny (Sep 13, 2020)

9/10 very cute, tho i don't know the character ^^


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 13, 2020)

10/10 for the fairy eevee <3


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 13, 2020)

10/10!
Nice hoodie!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 13, 2020)

7/10


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 13, 2020)

5/10
I can make the background transparent for you if you wish, I think it'd look a lot better.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 13, 2020)

9/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 13, 2020)

10/10 fantastic cartoon


----------



## Seastar (Sep 13, 2020)

9/10


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 13, 2020)

10/10 
Yay splatoon pfp like me


----------



## Toska (Sep 13, 2020)

10/10 I'm a sucker for a Splatoon pfp


----------



## milktae (Sep 13, 2020)

10/10 Diana’s amazing <3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 13, 2020)

8.9/10 very cute


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 14, 2020)

10/10 
Dancing King !


----------



## xara (Sep 14, 2020)

6/10,, it’s cute!


----------



## Hikari (Sep 15, 2020)

9/10, very cute chibi art! c:


----------



## Toska (Sep 15, 2020)

8/10 don't exactly get it, but it looks cool!


----------



## Seastar (Sep 16, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Mezzanine (Oct 3, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 3, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Seastar (Oct 3, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Hay (Oct 3, 2020)

10/10


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Oct 3, 2020)

6/10


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 21, 2020)

10/10


----------



## xara (Oct 22, 2020)

6/10 just for the dedication you’ve had for spooky midoriya this month


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 22, 2020)

10/10
Super cute


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2020)

7/10 but idk the character


----------



## Crash (Oct 22, 2020)

10/10, tina is the best


----------



## lana. (Oct 22, 2020)

6/10 eh, i’ve seen better  hehe,  jk 10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2020)

8/10 cute n spoopy!


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 22, 2020)

4/10


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 22, 2020)

10/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 23, 2020)

8/10 only because I recognize him as that character from HunterxHunter


----------



## Seastar (Oct 23, 2020)

10/10


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 23, 2020)

11/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 24, 2020)

20/10


----------



## Seastar (Oct 24, 2020)

10/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 24, 2020)

10/10 I love black cats sooooo much!~


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 24, 2020)

13/10
I love that Pokémon lol


----------



## Plainbluetees (Oct 24, 2020)

10/10 cause those guys be dope eating candy  I know nothing about anime lol


----------



## xara (Oct 25, 2020)

10/10 i love him,, leif is one of my favourites c’:


----------



## Sharksheep (Oct 26, 2020)

10/10

I like the corpse bride but it's not a favorite stop motion movie for me.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 27, 2020)

10/10 goblin sharks are mega cool


----------



## Seastar (Oct 27, 2020)

8/10 I sorta know what that's from even though I never watched it


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 27, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Mezzanine (Oct 30, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Oct 30, 2020)

7/10 not amazing but pretty good


----------



## Seastar (Oct 30, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 30, 2020)

8/10


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Oct 30, 2020)

7/10


----------



## tessa grace (Oct 30, 2020)

6.5/10 really nice art but i've seen a lot of jack's so its a bit unoriginal.


----------



## milktae (Oct 30, 2020)

7/10


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 30, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Peach_Jam (Oct 30, 2020)

10/10 v cute cx


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2020)

Peach_Jam said:


> 10/10 v cute cx


----------



## Cutesy (Oct 30, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Seastar (Oct 30, 2020)

8/10 It's cute but I'm not a fan of blood


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Oct 31, 2020)

8/10


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 31, 2020)

8.5/10 I think it looks very cool


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Oct 31, 2020)

thanks and I love that show I saw that ep 10/10


----------



## xara (Nov 1, 2020)

10/10 very spooky!


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 1, 2020)

10/10 halloween vibes


----------



## Seastar (Nov 1, 2020)

10/10


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 1, 2020)

10/10 we love kiki here


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 1, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 1, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 1, 2020)

10/10


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 1, 2020)

10/10 Someone I know really loves Ibuki


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 1, 2020)

10/10

No idea who that character is but I love the design.


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 1, 2020)

10/10 I love looking at weird fish


----------



## Seastar (Nov 1, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 2, 2020)

10/10

..idk why but to me it is


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 2, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Seastar (Nov 2, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Roby (Nov 2, 2020)

10/10. no doubt


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 2, 2020)

9/10
I like the expression


----------



## Seastar (Nov 2, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 2, 2020)

10/10


----------



## eggie_ (Nov 2, 2020)

10/10 i like the colors (also is that the cat from persona? )


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 2, 2020)

10/10 lovely colors and yes he is from persona. Name is Morgana


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 4, 2020)

9/10 blue guy looks epic


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 4, 2020)

5/10 I don’t get it.


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 4, 2020)

3/10


----------



## Seastar (Nov 4, 2020)

10/10


----------



## trashpedia (Nov 5, 2020)

10/10 Love the hot pink color


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 5, 2020)

10/10 cute character


----------



## lana. (Nov 5, 2020)

10/10, yay no more telescope fish!


----------



## Seastar (Nov 5, 2020)

10/10


----------



## milktae (Nov 5, 2020)

10/10


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 6, 2020)

5/10


----------



## Plume (Nov 6, 2020)

10/10 for narancia


----------



## Seastar (Nov 6, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 6, 2020)

4/10 I don’t like Splatoon.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 6, 2020)

Nice art, but I don't know where it's from 9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 7, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Seastar (Nov 7, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 7, 2020)

10/10! Callie is my favorite


----------



## Mezzanine (Nov 7, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 7, 2020)

10/10 for Kiki and dancing with sparkling stars! Love it


----------



## eseamir (Nov 7, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 7, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Jessi (Nov 8, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Mezzanine (Nov 8, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Jessi (Nov 8, 2020)

10/10 Kiki is so adorable, and I can't stop watching her dance to the song i'm playing rn


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 15, 2020)

10/10 All Might.


----------



## milktae (Nov 21, 2020)

10/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 3, 2020)

9/10


----------



## Xeleron (Dec 3, 2020)

10/10 for Link obviously   JK Sheik is amazing


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 3, 2020)

8/10


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 3, 2020)

10/10

It looks like the mario universe has portrait mode or something 

+festive!


----------



## MichaelvonGrimm (Dec 3, 2020)

8/10 
Looks like a quality rug


----------



## jiny (Dec 3, 2020)

7/10


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 3, 2020)

7/10 cause its festive


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 4, 2020)

6/10 not enough Naruto


----------



## ForestFox (Dec 4, 2020)

10/10 because sheik


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 4, 2020)

10/10 I like simplicity


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 6, 2020)

9/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 6, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 6, 2020)

10/10!


----------



## ForestFox (Dec 6, 2020)

100/10 because jingle


----------



## milktae (Dec 7, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Vintage Viola (Dec 8, 2020)

10/10, Daehyun is a cutie pie


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 8, 2020)

10/10, love the animated avatar and signature!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 8, 2020)

9/10


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 9, 2021)

8/10 v cool dragon boi :>


----------



## Seastar (Jan 9, 2021)

9/10 I can't read it, but it's probably funny.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 9, 2021)

10/10 i love splatoon ♡


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 9, 2021)

11/10 Ravioli is the best boi


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 9, 2021)

9/10
ah TP!


----------



## DirtPancakes (Jan 9, 2021)

10/10
Love that dragon!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 10, 2021)

9.79/10 I like the colors and the character looks cool


----------



## xara (Jan 10, 2021)

4/10,, don’t know who that is but it’s got nice vibes,,


----------



## Toska (Jan 10, 2021)

10/10, it's really adorable <3


----------



## Seastar (Jan 10, 2021)

10/10 Cute Diana art


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 10, 2021)

1000/10. love Callie, she's the absolute best.


----------



## Mezzanine (Jan 10, 2021)

deleted


----------



## xara (Jan 21, 2021)

6/10,, kiki does her lil dancey dance


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 21, 2021)

10/10 i love whitney


----------



## xara (Jan 22, 2021)

8/10,, i love the fall scenery so much,, and your character is super cute, too!


----------



## Toska (Jan 22, 2021)

9/10 it's super adorable


----------



## Holla (Jan 22, 2021)

10/10

I don't like Diana as much as I used to but the version of her in your avatar is super cute!


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 22, 2021)

10/10 
ur avatar is sooo cute and makes me very nostalgic lol


----------



## xara (Jan 27, 2021)

7/10 it’s really pretty!!


----------



## DVD (Jan 27, 2021)

7/10 it's pretty cute!


----------



## CyrusMoonside (Jan 28, 2021)

10/10 love the beard


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 28, 2021)

8/10, personally not my favourite pokemon but it's still lit haha


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 2, 2021)

8/10 love that color scheme :>


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 2, 2021)

10/10 perfect for the season and it's Waluigi
what more could one want


----------



## Toska (Feb 3, 2021)

7/10 I honestly don't know what it's from but it's cool


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 4, 2021)

10/10 it's soo cute, i love diana ☆


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 4, 2021)

9/10 probably the best in game character for an avatar that i've seen on this forum C:


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 4, 2021)

10/10


----------



## Bluebellie (Feb 4, 2021)

10/10 because Lucky


----------



## Toska (Feb 5, 2021)

8/10 it's really nice looking!


----------



## Faceless (Feb 5, 2021)

10/10 need I say more?


----------



## Lavamaize (Feb 5, 2021)

9/10!


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Feb 6, 2021)

8/10 he looks like a pretty cool guy


----------



## xara (Feb 7, 2021)

5/10 it’s cute!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 7, 2021)

10/10 so cute


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 15, 2021)

10/10 such cute art, i love it so much ^-^


----------



## xara (Feb 15, 2021)

8/10 it’s so cute!!


----------



## Toska (Feb 15, 2021)

10/10 it's adorable!


----------



## Seastar (Feb 28, 2021)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 28, 2021)

10/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Mar 5, 2021)

8/10 idk where it's from but it's very pleasant


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 5, 2021)

20/10
it's such cute artwork and i adore it so much


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 5, 2021)

omg so adorable! i love the sanrio stuff! 100/10


----------



## Toska (Mar 5, 2021)

9/10; its really cute!!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 6, 2021)

9/10 cute!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Mar 11, 2021)

10/10 space bun <3


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 11, 2021)

12/10 
i just love everything about it, the colours, the zelda characters and the sanrio characters 
it's actual perfection!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Mar 11, 2021)

15/10 cherry blossoms + sanrio = JOY


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2021)

20/10 very cute


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 11, 2021)

8/10


----------



## Seastar (Mar 12, 2021)

10/10


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 12, 2021)

10/10 i love marie so much, she's super cute!
she's actually my favourite of the 2 tbh


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 12, 2021)

10 / 10 Very Sanrio-cute!


----------



## jiny (Mar 12, 2021)

10/10 <3


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 12, 2021)

10/10 it's super cute


----------



## ForestFox (Mar 12, 2021)

12/10 cause animal crossing and hello kitty.


----------



## Firesquids (Mar 12, 2021)

8/10 super cute, I think you need a background to really make it perfect though


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 15, 2021)

10/10 

i've been eyeing your avatar lately and it's pure gold


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 15, 2021)

10/10 for lugi


----------



## Lavamaize (Apr 15, 2021)

10/10!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 30, 2021)

6/10


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (May 1, 2021)

8/10


----------



## _Donut_ (May 1, 2021)

10/10 because... It's a bird...wearing a frog hat


----------



## Roxxy (May 1, 2021)

10/10 cos juggling donuts? I want to catch one


----------



## 0ni (May 1, 2021)

10/10 I love it - the colour and sparkly-ness is so cool


----------



## kikotoot (May 1, 2021)

10/10 it reminds me of those holo stickers I had as a kid and would play with under the sun


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (May 1, 2021)

9/10 it looks great 


also 


_Donut_ said:


> 10/10 because... It's a bird...wearing a frog hat


It’s not a hat its a suit


----------



## ecstasy (May 2, 2021)

9/10


----------



## Firesquids (May 2, 2021)

9/10

( for a second there I thought you were Midoriya because green lol)


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 3, 2021)

10/10 I LOVE the art style!!!


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (May 3, 2021)

Awww so cute I love jirachi 10/10


----------



## Looigi (May 3, 2021)

10/10 very cute


----------



## Corvusrene (May 3, 2021)

9/10 simple and cute


----------



## SmoochsPLH (May 3, 2021)

7/10 idk what it's from, but the dance made me giggle


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 3, 2021)

Tiny pikachu man. Watch him dance, funky little guy. 13/10


----------



## ecstasy (May 3, 2021)

10/10


----------



## Toska (May 3, 2021)

9/10!

also like others have said I thought you were Midoriya for a second, haha


----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2021)

10/10!


----------



## King koopa (May 3, 2021)

10/10 best squid sister


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (May 3, 2021)

7/10 it would have been more if I had played the games


----------



## Plume (May 3, 2021)

10/10 cute bird, cute hat


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27 (May 3, 2021)

10/10 Adorable


----------



## ecstasy (May 3, 2021)

3/10 sorry


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 4, 2021)

6.9/10
sorry...idk why l rated it that


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 4, 2021)

10/10, Shigaraki is fire


----------



## Looigi (May 4, 2021)

2/10 Hair Looks Like A Purple Chicken Nugget


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (May 4, 2021)

10/10 Looigi wonderful


----------



## Meadows (May 4, 2021)

8/10


----------



## buny (May 4, 2021)

10/10 love it


----------



## Dracule (May 4, 2021)

10/10 for cute anime gorl.


----------



## 0ni (May 4, 2021)

10/10. It's very cute and orange


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 4, 2021)

10/10 *kitty*


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

10/10


----------



## Seastar (May 14, 2021)

9/10


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 14, 2021)

10/10 even though Callie is better


----------



## Looigi (May 14, 2021)

9/10 Looks funny


Also did you draw that yourself?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 14, 2021)

7/10 no, the artist is credited in my sig.


----------



## 0ni (May 14, 2021)

10/10 - Snowifer's TBTWC chibis are so cute


----------



## ecstasy (May 14, 2021)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (May 14, 2021)

7/10


----------



## Looigi (May 14, 2021)

10/10


----------



## Holla (May 14, 2021)

7/10


----------



## ecstasy (May 14, 2021)

10/10


----------



## KatieLavender (May 15, 2021)

8/10


----------



## neoratz (May 16, 2021)

7/10 that doll has STYLE


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 22, 2021)

7/10


----------



## Midoriya (May 23, 2021)

7/10


----------



## Toska (May 23, 2021)

8/10 I’ve never watched mha but honestly Midoriya is just so iconic for you and I love it!


----------



## ecstasy (May 23, 2021)

9/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 23, 2021)

7/10


----------



## Emolga59 (May 25, 2021)

8/10


----------



## Neb (May 25, 2021)

7/10 kinda mysterious.


----------



## Midoriya (May 25, 2021)

10/10


----------



## Lavamaize (May 25, 2021)

10/10, love the monochrome with the yellow!


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

7/10, it looks familiar but I don't know what it is.


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Jul 23, 2021)

D/10, i thought we were doing this in hexadecimal.


----------



## Toska (Jul 24, 2021)

6/10 not quite sure what it is, but it looks neat!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2021)

10/10


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 24, 2021)

10/10 totally iconic


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Jul 24, 2021)

Toska said:


> 6/10 not quite sure what it is, but it looks neat!


It’s a drawing of ameterasu from okami which i made using only math equations: https://www.desmos.com/calculator/zbhzo1tifc . The full picture didn’t fit for some reason


----------



## Meadows (Jul 24, 2021)

6/10 with the comment I can appreciate the concept, but because it doesn't fit it's kind of hard to tell what it is.


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Jul 24, 2021)

So maybe I should fix the camera angle of this, I can do that

	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2021

Fixed, by the way what do you think of the drawing on the actual site itself


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Jul 28, 2021)

7/10 it looks pretty good


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 29, 2021)

9/10 might be biased cause I'm obsessed with Star Wars tho


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2021)

7/10


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 12, 2021)

3/10 (sorry)

It's... a radioactive squirrel, I guess? On a sugar rush to boot. And likely toxic as well  Squirrels are cute but the colour and behaviour don't help. Nothing bad in you liking it, though!


----------



## Damn71 (Aug 12, 2021)

7/10


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2021)

2/10 no kpop within a 10 mile radius


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 6, 2021)

10/10  KITTY! PRETTY KITTY!


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 6, 2021)

6/10!


----------



## jiny (Sep 6, 2021)

7/10!


----------



## Toska (Sep 6, 2021)

8/10!


----------



## Dracule (Sep 7, 2021)

10/10. Diana is such a pastel qween.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2021)

infinity/10 iT'S SO CUTE, A BUTTERFLY


----------



## _Donut_ (Sep 7, 2021)

Fancy gon is a 10/10 obviously..


----------



## jiny (Sep 7, 2021)

100/10 so cuteee


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2021)

9/10


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 10, 2021)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2021)

10/10


----------



## Holla (Sep 10, 2021)

10/10 Flames!


----------



## jiny (Sep 11, 2021)

8/10


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 11, 2021)

10/10 isa kitty


----------



## xara (Sep 13, 2021)

6/10 it’s cute!


----------



## nyx~ (Sep 13, 2021)

10/10 I love Harley Quinn<33


----------



## jiny (Sep 13, 2021)

8/10


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 18, 2021)

100/10 

KITTY KITTY, PRETTY KITTY!!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 18, 2021)

10/10


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 18, 2021)

10/10 tbt genshin squad


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 18, 2021)

10/10 kokomi


----------



## nyx~ (Sep 18, 2021)

10/10 genshin pfp takeover


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 26, 2021)

8/10


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 26, 2021)

10/10 spooky Halloween vibes and perfect purple


----------



## Toska (Sep 26, 2021)

10/10!


----------



## Firesquids (Sep 26, 2021)

Pumpkin spice Diana, I love it! 10/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 29, 2021)

100/10 spooky and iconic, love it


----------



## Seastar (Sep 29, 2021)

10/10


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 29, 2021)

10/10 totally iconic


----------



## xara (Oct 7, 2021)

10/10!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 7, 2021)

10/10


----------



## Orius (Oct 8, 2021)

10/10. Very cute.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 9, 2021)

10/10 because it's Spiderman.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 11, 2021)

10/10 because it's autumn themed


----------



## nyx~ (Oct 11, 2021)

10/10 it's adorable!


----------



## xara (Oct 11, 2021)

7/10! it’s so cute!


----------



## Aminata (Oct 12, 2021)

10/10 very cute!


----------



## *Sakura Miku* (Nov 1, 2021)

very spooky, gives me a yandere feel, 10/10


----------



## Dim (Dec 19, 2021)

7/10


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Dec 19, 2021)

10/10 he is very festive


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 19, 2021)

9/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 20, 2021)

8/10 jolly festive pixels


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 20, 2021)

10/10


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 20, 2021)

11/10 festive and that episode was a lot of fun


----------



## arikins (Dec 21, 2021)

8/10
side note, tessa is such a pretty name


----------



## Neb (Dec 21, 2021)

8/10 It has a lot of personality!


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 21, 2021)

10/10


----------



## arikins (Dec 25, 2021)

10/10 miss old fnaf


----------



## Katgamer (Dec 27, 2021)

10/10 she’s very cute


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 29, 2021)

6/10


----------



## awkwardvillager64 (Dec 29, 2021)

10/10
Very cool


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Dec 29, 2021)

9/10 LOVE the background but don’t like the hat the character is wearing


----------



## ManzarekMorrison (Dec 30, 2021)

Basic and traditional. You don't follow the trends, and yet you do. 8/10


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 30, 2021)

5/10


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 1, 2022)

4/10


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jan 2, 2022)

10/10 just because it's Halloween themed.


----------



## Cutesy (Jan 2, 2022)

10/10 cute!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2022)

7/10 it's Bob


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jan 3, 2022)

8/10 It's a pretty photo but I don't get why the girl looks so sad lol


----------



## Katgamer (Jan 5, 2022)

10/10 horse go vroom


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 5, 2022)

10/10


----------



## _Donut_ (Jan 5, 2022)

Gif deku is always a 10!


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 5, 2022)

8/10


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 5, 2022)

9/10
I do not know what it is but it looks pretty and very fun because it brings you joy!


----------



## Roxxy (Jan 5, 2022)

10/10 adorably cute and festive ️


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2022)

ravenclaw_equestrian said:


> 8/10 It's a pretty photo but I don't get why the girl looks so sad lol


Google Maria Farantouri if you want her weird faces I suppose 

Roxxy; 7/10 overall, pretty but a bit too different to make a whole good grade for it.


----------



## King koopa (Jan 6, 2022)

9/10, Fits well with the night sky from the lights!


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 6, 2022)

9/10


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 7, 2022)

7.8/10


----------



## Psydye (Jan 8, 2022)

7.5/10


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 8, 2022)

1/10


----------



## dawny (Jan 8, 2022)

8/10 c:


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 8, 2022)

10/10


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 8, 2022)

10.1 out of 10.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 8, 2022)

7/10


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 8, 2022)

6/10


----------



## heckin heck (Jan 10, 2022)

ill give it a 9.5/10 AKA  "epic ice person"/10


----------



## Seastar (Jan 13, 2022)

9/10


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 13, 2022)

10/10!!!!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 13, 2022)

6/10 because you said marie gets 10/10 how could you betray the queen callie.


----------



## gigii (Jan 13, 2022)

10/10 both of my sisters fav sanrio character


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 13, 2022)

10/10 just bc also it may be your art but anyways its just fab also THANK YOUUU KEROPPI IS BESTIEEE


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 13, 2022)

10/10 kero kero!


----------



## gigii (Jan 13, 2022)

10/10 dekuuuuuu


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 13, 2022)

10/10


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 14, 2022)

10/10 Purple Man


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2022)

10/10 Frosty Guardian Man


----------



## gigii (Jan 17, 2022)

10/10 cute deku


----------



## Dim (Jan 17, 2022)

8/10


----------



## gigii (Jan 17, 2022)

9/10 santa pokemon


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 17, 2022)

10/10


----------



## Seastar (Jan 17, 2022)

10/10 woomy


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2022)

64/10 love marie <3


----------



## King koopa (Jan 17, 2022)

100/10 foxes are cool


----------



## Roxxy (Jan 17, 2022)

333/10 absolutely love your art


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 18, 2022)

10/10 classic perfection


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 18, 2022)

10/10


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 18, 2022)

9/10
Very cute, love the art style.


----------



## King koopa (Jan 18, 2022)

100/10 super cool, skarmoury really outdid themselves with it


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2022)

10/10


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 18, 2022)

8/10, very cute!!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 19, 2022)

10/10 Link


----------



## Seastar (Jan 19, 2022)

10/10


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 19, 2022)

10/10


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 19, 2022)

5/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 19, 2022)

5/10


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Jan 20, 2022)

10/10 Deku and Rowlet :O


----------



## Toska (Jan 20, 2022)

7/10 it’s super cute!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 21, 2022)

9/10 adorable


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 22, 2022)

8/10 dark and mysterious, but very cool


----------



## Seastar (Jan 22, 2022)

9/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 22, 2022)

10/10


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 22, 2022)

8/10


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 23, 2022)

8/10


----------



## Plume (Jan 25, 2022)

10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2022)

10/10


----------



## Dim (Jan 25, 2022)

10/10 very cool


----------



## Seastar (Jan 26, 2022)

10/10 Very cute


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 27, 2022)

10/10 cute Cephalopod


----------



## xara (Jan 28, 2022)

6/10, i like the colour scheme.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Feb 2, 2022)

7/10 interesting fellow


----------



## Roxxy (Feb 2, 2022)

8/10 very striking


----------



## chicken soup (Feb 2, 2022)

7/10 cutsey, but not really the art style i normally go for


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 3, 2022)

yas 9/10


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 3, 2022)

6/10
I think it looks very random but maybe its from something you love. That is all that matters! As long as it is special to you  If it is special to you then 1000000/10!! <3


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 3, 2022)

9/10


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 3, 2022)

6/10


----------



## Lavamaize (Feb 5, 2022)

7/10


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 5, 2022)

8/10 only because I do not know much about star wars. If it makes you happy then YAY! <3 Do what brings you joy and love


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Feb 6, 2022)

1000/10 kero kero froggy!!  best most adorable sanrio character ever!


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 6, 2022)

10/10


----------



## Roxxy (Feb 6, 2022)

10/10 lovely cosy campfire friends


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 6, 2022)

10/10


----------



## NovariusHaze (Feb 7, 2022)

7/10 hard to see but otherwise cute


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 7, 2022)

5/10


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Feb 7, 2022)

3/10


----------



## NovariusHaze (Feb 10, 2022)

5/10


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 10, 2022)

9/10!! Lots of effort and it looks handmade!


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 10, 2022)

10/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Feb 11, 2022)

7/10


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2022)

6/10.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Feb 15, 2022)

7/10. Looks like a pretty cool dude


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 12, 2022)

6/10!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 12, 2022)

10/10!
Box Cat what's not to love?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 12, 2022)

9/10 Love it!!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 12, 2022)

8/10! I PERSONALLY STILL GIVE A 10/10. I just think that the Kitty no longer matches the sig! I think the kitty is SUPER DUPER ADORBS THOUGH SO KEEP HIM


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 12, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> 8/10! I PERSONALLY STILL GIVE A 10/10. I just think that the Kitty no longer matches the sig! I think the kitty is SUPER DUPER ADORBS THOUGH SO KEEP HIM


Yeah, you're right. I wanted to make a Cat Game-themed signature, but at the same time I wanna keep my Majora's Mask one. ;-;

Anyway, I give it a 10/10!


----------



## Seastar (Mar 13, 2022)

10/10 Very cute


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 13, 2022)

10/10 Yes


----------



## Dim (Mar 13, 2022)

10/10 cute :0


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2022)

6/10, it’s cute!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2022)

8/10


----------



## CrazyMario64 (Mar 14, 2022)

9/10 le cute


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 14, 2022)

9/10


----------



## CrazyMario64 (Mar 14, 2022)

9/10


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 14, 2022)

8/10! I think its very pretty! Apollo looks very happy and has a crown and is doing the flourish! I think that if you love it and it makes you happy than 10/10!!


----------



## Roxxy (Mar 14, 2022)

10/10 very cute and special to you


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 15, 2022)

10/10
Very nice drawing of your rep!


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2022)

6/10, it’s cute!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 16, 2022)

10/10
Custom Easter Celeste!


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 16, 2022)

8/10


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 16, 2022)

7/10


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 16, 2022)

10/10 It's so cute


----------



## NovariusHaze (Mar 16, 2022)

9/10 cat


----------



## vinnie (Mar 27, 2022)

8/10, it's cool.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 28, 2022)

10/10 Bro it's so cutee


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 28, 2022)

10/10 because your avatar reminds me of my cat Finn is also smokey grey tabby cat.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 28, 2022)

10/10! Super fancy and whimsical mermaid!!


----------



## vinnie (Mar 28, 2022)

100/10! I love everything to do with Sanrio and Kerropi is one of my favorites!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Mar 30, 2022)

8/10 neat character


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 1, 2022)

9.5/10 Cool!


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 1, 2022)

8/10


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 1, 2022)

7/10, it’s …interesting


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 1, 2022)

8/10 because I like horses.


----------



## vinnie (May 1, 2022)

8/10, cute ACNH character!


----------



## Midoriya (May 1, 2022)

10/10 it's cute


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 1, 2022)

6/10, i think anime avatars are kinda overused :/


----------



## Midoriya (May 1, 2022)

5/10 I don't really care for horses or farm animals in general.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 1, 2022)

10/10 It's so cool and pretty, I love it


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 1, 2022)

10/10 it's so adorable <3


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 1, 2022)

10/10
Not a horse person but I am an animal lover still and that's a pretty background as well.


----------



## vinnie (May 1, 2022)

10/10 definitely!! Super cool!


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 3, 2022)

10/10! I love Black and White things


----------



## Plume (May 3, 2022)

10/10 cute!


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 3, 2022)

10/10 always thought your pfp was really cute!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 3, 2022)

9/10 because *horse*


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 3, 2022)

100/10 *GREEN* is the most beautiful color!! A happy froggy enjoying a slice of watermelon.... I don't even like watermelon IRL but it makes me want some, too  happy spring!


----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2022)

infinity/10 perfection.


----------



## NovariusHaze (May 3, 2022)

10/10 looks pretty cute


----------



## vinnie (May 6, 2022)

10/10! It looks very cool


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 7, 2022)

4/10, i just don’t understand the appeal sorry


----------



## vinnie (May 7, 2022)

2/10, not a fan of horses


----------



## tessa grace (May 7, 2022)

8/10 i love death note and your vibe but ryuk scared me a little at first haha


----------



## NovariusHaze (May 9, 2022)

10/10 adorable


----------



## Shawna (May 9, 2022)

6/10

It looks cool, but I’m not really familiar with that character


----------



## Midoriya (May 9, 2022)

10/10 adorable, plus green is my favorite color.


----------



## tessa grace (May 9, 2022)

14/10 i love venti smim even cosplaying him in october


----------



## Bagelbagon (May 9, 2022)

10/10- it's really cute! I love the flowers in her hair and the little bunny :_D_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 9, 2022)

64/10 a true queen


----------



## King koopa (May 9, 2022)

100/10 Sterling is a cool oc


----------



## vinnie (May 9, 2022)

10/10! Like I've said before, your art is amazing, especially the regals! <3


----------



## NovariusHaze (May 12, 2022)

Shawna said:


> 6/10
> 
> It looks cool, but I’m not really familiar with that character


It’s an original character so you wouldn’t have known.


5/10


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2022)

10/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 12, 2022)

10/10 It gives a refreshing yet soothing feeling just looking at it, like taking a bite into mint


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 14, 2022)

10/10 I love how the avatar says "shush" sweetly.


----------



## DORITO-SAN (May 15, 2022)

8/10 very sweet splatooner but I never played


----------



## NovariusHaze (May 19, 2022)

7/10


----------



## Roxxy (May 20, 2022)

10/10


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (May 20, 2022)

10/10 very good art plus great lineup


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 20, 2022)

8/10, i like the randomness


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 21, 2022)

10/10 one of nature's greatest creations


----------



## King koopa (May 21, 2022)

100/10 Cynthia is my favorite pokemon champion


----------



## Roxxy (May 22, 2022)

33/10 (my lucky number ) I love how you make everything so personal and your art is so much a part of you. You are very special and I am grateful for your friendship


----------



## NovariusHaze (May 22, 2022)

10/10


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 22, 2022)

9/10!


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 22, 2022)

7/10


----------



## CitrusPoltergeist (May 22, 2022)

12/10

Bonus points for horse ♡


----------



## Midoriya (May 23, 2022)

5/10


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 23, 2022)

6/10


----------



## ecstasy (May 23, 2022)

9/10 horse :]


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 24, 2022)

7/10


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 24, 2022)

9/10


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 27, 2022)

10/10
horses are the best animals! Very fun to ride on also


----------



## Dim (Jul 12, 2022)

10/10 looks really nice


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 15, 2022)

8/10


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 15, 2022)

7/10 I like the colors!


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 16, 2022)

10/10 because well purple


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 16, 2022)

10/10 I could say the same


----------



## VernalLapin (Jul 18, 2022)

I love mii some wii sports resort! 10/10


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2022)

10/10 it's zany and cool.


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jul 20, 2022)

9/10 the flower in her hair is really cute!


----------



## slzzpz (Jul 20, 2022)

10/10 because equines are amazing! Especially donkeys!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2022)

ravenclaw_equestrian said:


> 9/10 the flower in her hair is really cute!



Venti is actually a male, but thanks anyway, haha.

---

@ the person above: 10/10 funny face


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 29, 2022)

10/10 always iconic


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 29, 2022)

10/10


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 13, 2022)

10/10


----------



## Hat' (Aug 13, 2022)

10/10 it's so lovely!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2022)

10/10 spooky and cool


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 14, 2022)

9/10
I don't know why. Think i'll go with 10/10

also sorry to whoever has to deal with my bright pink xD


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 16, 2022)

8/10 I think it looks really nice!


----------



## allainah (Aug 16, 2022)

10/10 it's iconic :~)


----------



## QueenCobra (Aug 16, 2022)

9/10
Adorable!


----------



## Plume (Aug 16, 2022)

9/10 expressive drawing!


----------



## QueenCobra (Aug 16, 2022)

Plume said:


> 9/10 expressive drawing!


Thanks. That was supposed to be my self-portrait— but I guess it’s somewhat idealized lol


----------



## chicken soup (Oct 5, 2022)

i love the traditional art


----------



## vinnie (Oct 5, 2022)

10/10. Picrew pfps are always awesome.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2022)

7/10


----------



## Groovycat64 (Oct 5, 2022)

9/10

I like it a lot!


----------



## chicken soup (Oct 6, 2022)

very pixelated


----------



## NovariusHaze (Oct 10, 2022)

8/10


----------



## vinnie (Oct 10, 2022)

9/10, super cool


----------



## xara (Oct 13, 2022)

10/10! not sure what it’s from, but it’s cute!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 13, 2022)

10/10!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Oct 21, 2022)

10/10 amazing!


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 4, 2022)

6/10


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 4, 2022)

5/10


----------



## vinnie (Nov 4, 2022)

obviously 10/10.


----------



## xara (Nov 7, 2022)

6/10!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 7, 2022)

9/10


----------



## vinnie (Nov 7, 2022)

6/10 ^^ very cool


----------



## Dim (Nov 10, 2022)

10/10 awwww so cute! Also black and white makes it look cool and nostalgic! :3


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 10, 2022)

9/10


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 11, 2022)

10/10


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 11, 2022)

11 out of 10!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 11, 2022)

11/10 Blue's Clues avatar and Poliwag is one of my favorite Pokemon of all time


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 11, 2022)

10/10 Looks very epic


----------



## xara (Nov 12, 2022)

10/10! love cooking mama games.


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 12, 2022)

10/10! The kitty is so adorable!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 14, 2022)

7/10


----------



## Dim (Nov 15, 2022)

9/10


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 16, 2022)

10/10 normal/ghost be pretty OP


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 16, 2022)

20/10 pikachu is my fav and love floating with balloons with a pokeball


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 16, 2022)

Hmm yes. It's still an 11 out of 10 for me!


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 16, 2022)

10/10


----------



## xara (Nov 17, 2022)

6/10, not sure what it is but it looks cool!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 17, 2022)

9/10 super mysterious


----------



## VernalLapin (Nov 24, 2022)

10/10 super pretty and I love the artstyle!


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 24, 2022)

9/10, super cute and I love the blue!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 24, 2022)

100/10 Super adorable


----------



## Seastar (Nov 24, 2022)

9/10 Wii Sports Resort


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 25, 2022)

10/10
Iconic avatar to see on the forums and it matches really good with your lineup and signature


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 25, 2022)

100/10 not just for your avi but for your sig, too  pokemon AND frogs?? YESSSS


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 25, 2022)

10/10


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 28, 2022)

10/10 so cute


----------



## Dim (Nov 28, 2022)

9/10 nice work. Tis’ the season!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2022)

7/10 very nice colours!

(if you don't know mine and is gonna write "lol idk who she is" or stuff just skip)


----------



## Gem of Paradise (Dec 9, 2022)

8/10 Very nice photography, moody yet pleasant, dark yet light.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2022)

64/10 tangy got hella vibes


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 9, 2022)

10/10 love it


----------



## xara (Dec 13, 2022)

10/10 — not sure what it’s from, but i like it.


----------



## Seastar (Dec 13, 2022)

10/10 Adorable!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 16, 2022)

10/10 squid


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 29, 2022)

10/10


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Dec 29, 2022)

10/10 absolutely adorable deku! (i think)


----------



## Dim (Dec 30, 2022)

9/10 cute


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 31, 2022)

10/10!!!!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 31, 2022)

10/10 because Bandu


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 31, 2022)

8/10 its pretty great. (btw read the signature for my profile pic )


----------



## xara (Jan 2, 2023)

7/10


----------



## Roxxy (Jan 2, 2023)

10/10


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 2, 2023)

10/10 ICONIC


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 2, 2023)

8/10 I haven't played the Dave vs. Bambi mod(s), but the avatar is cool!


----------

